# Sticky  Obsidian's for JB OTA /UPDATE/FXZ/RSD/ROMS/ROOT(wip)/Threads/Guides/SafeStrap/***



## Obsidian

*Everything Available for .98.72.22 JB and .246 ICS

**Tools Needed for 98.72.22 JB**

**6.7.246 to 98.72.22** JB OTA Update (Must be installed in STOCK RECOVERY while running stock ,rooted or not, .246)
Download Link (need mirror)
Mirror (I created)
MD5: 5c0dbb6adaa5bacd662f3e8879b3795e

**98.72.22 FXZ Link**To be used with RSD Lite(Will Format Internal Memory)
Download Link
Mirror (Thx BadAssBionic)*
*MD5: 1481AC6035682B732F76A621A36A9153*

*Link with modified .XML file so it flashes in RSD Lite by Freddy0872 -- https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3ECpCU2ofBbMzVHd2Y3RjBoeDQ/edit?usp=sharing*

***House of Bionic (HoB) Support Threads For Updating** by SamuriHL 
Thread Link

**Motorola Drivers/Device Manager/Motocast** for Windows and Mac OS
Link to Droid Bionic Support Page w/Downloads

**Tools Needed for .246 ICS**

**5.9.905 to 6.7.246** OTA Update (Must be installed in STOCK RECOVERY while running stock ,rooted or not, 905)
Here is a link I created

**6.7.246 FXZ Link**To be used with RSD Lite(Will Format Internal Memory)
Here is a link I created
(Mirror) Thx Milski65

**Motorola Drivers/Device Manager/Motocast** for Windows and Mac OS
Link to Droid Bionic Support Page w/Downloads

**RAZR Edge Root Method for .246 only** BY DjrBliss
Here is a link I created

**Safestrap v3.11** By Hashcode0f 
Download Directory

**Sexy Android Files** Inverted Gapps and Apps/Motorola Drivers/Razrs Edge Root Tool/RSD Lite 5.7/
Google Docs Download Link... Thx ATB

**Noob Tool** by SPJester
Direct Download Link, Thx Freddy0872

**Noob Tool** by SPJester
Thread Link, Thx Freddy0872*


----------



## Obsidian

***Roms**

**98.72.22 JB Roms** Only Flash w/ .22 JB

[Rom][Port] Carbon by DHacker29 

Thread: Here

Download: Here

Gapps: Choose the CM10.1 Gapps at the top

[Rom] Deodexed .22

Thread Link:Here

Download Link:Here or Mirror (I created)

[Rom][Official] CM10.1 & CM10.1.0 [4.2.2] by DHacker & Hashcode0f Updated(Nightlies)** 

Download: Here

Gapps: Choose the CM10.1 Gapps at the top

Changelog: Thx MrHQ for link

***Backed Yourself Into A Corner?***

++House of Bionic++ by SamuriHL ... Get to any ICS Leak without loosing data. Including OTA support (246)
Link to Thread 

++Safestrap-Bootstrap-Kexec-How-To's-Q&A-&-Downloads ++ by Freddy0872
Link to Thread 

++My Identical Thread++ at Romdroidhacks.com 
Link to Thread 

++My Identical Thread++at Rootzwiki.com ***
Link to Thread 

***In The Mood To Mod Your Bionic***

If you screw yourself over and your battery dies after an update fails or during an fxz.

Take an oem cable and cut off the micro usb end off.Then strip the red and black wires down. After that you need to line up the wires as they are in this picture.

[img=http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/04/21/sajahesa.jpg]

Get the red settled on the + and the black on the - then use the battery to lock them into place. Understand? After that you can plug it in and it'll power your phone through the fxz but you'll need another oem Moto cable to connect it to your comp for the fxz. Hope you have 2 and yes this is the only way.

***Tweakers OC*** by razz1
Link to Thread 

***Init.d For ICS Leaks*** by razz1
Link to Thread 

***New Governors*** by razz1
Link to Thread 

***Eternity Project Gov (kexec peeps) + I/O Scheduler*** by razz1
Link to Thread 

*** [Reference][Following Explained] Kernel Governors, Modules, I/O Schedulers, CPU Tweaks, AIO App Configs*** by Droidphile
Link to Thread *


----------



## Obsidian

How To Restore Your Apps and Their Data w/o losing your back ups during a fxz or if you break your phone.

When you wiped data, system, cache and d cache all your apps and their data is gone. If you created a nandroid before the move you can restore that.

Then download Titanium Backup or Rom Toolbox Pro to back up your apps and their data. If you don't want to have to go through the setup process again with a new Rom I suggest you create a new nandroid so you can restore it after you're done backing up your apps.

With TiBu Pro you need to first check to see that you have USB Debugging turned on. When you know that it is on open TiBu and press the menu button and select preferences then scroll down to backup folder location and select it.

Then press the back key twice then select your ext sd card and create a folder to back up your apps and their data to. Named TiBu or whatever you want.

By doing this you will never lose your backups.. If you had to fxz or do something else that made you format your internal memory or even worse if you brake your phone the backup will be safely stored on your removable ext micro sd card 

After you select the folder get out of that menu and select the check mark in the top right corner of the main screen to get you into batch back up menu.

Next select Backup All User Apps and Their Data. You can back up system data but don't restore it because it can seriously screw things up.

Wait for the backup to complete and then you're done.

First thing you do when a new rom boots is run through setup then download Titanium Backup and the Pro key.

Turn on debugging and open TiBu.

Then hit the menu button and select preferences like you did before, scroll down to folder location and hit the back key twice again.

Finally navigate to the folder you made and select it. Go into batch restore and restore all user apps and their data data.

To make things even easier I suggest using a third party launcher.. I use Nova Launcher. Anyway download and install whatever launcher you like and set it all up.

After you do go into the launchers settings and use the built in back up, you'll probably have to buy the Pro version to do this, and back up the launchers settings and desktop data. If you do this and then use TiBu to back it up (it backs it up when you do a batch backup of user apps and data) then the next time you flash a new rom and restore your apps that launcher will be restored with your desktop setup exactly how you had it. Nova Launcher is the only launcher I know of that will restore your desktop widgets too but it only works with ICS and not gb so if you're making the move from gb to ics you'll have to use a different launcher... Setting up your widgets is much better than setting up everything. Home screen, grid sizes, button behavior etc...

TiBu should always restore your launcher the way you like it but it's always nice to have your launcher settings backed up separately just incase

* You just wiped Dalvik/ Turned on Debugging or did something else that you were told to do... Take the time to LEARN about what the hell you are doing*

*****A-Z Android Dictionary, know what the abbreviations mean*****
http://www.androidce....com/dictionary

_*****AOSP**** Android Open Source Project's Website with lots of info*_
http://source.android.com/index.html

_****Wiping Data/Factory Reset****_
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Wipe data/factory reset does what the name says, it resets the current rom you are using back to its original state it was when you installed it, without the data you added, like your apps and personal data, contacts APN settings, bookmarks etc, thats what it does nothing else, thats what the setting is for in clockwork mode recovery[/background]

_*[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]***Wiping***... What you should be wiping[/background]*_

Go to mounts and storage and select it.

Go to format / system and select it.
Scroll down to format system and select yes.

Go to format / data and select it
Scroll down to format data and select yes.

Go to format / cache and select it.
Scroll down to format cache and select yes

Not Needed but I know I will never hear the end of it if I don't include Wiping Dalvik

Go to Advanced and select it
Go to Dalvik Cache and select it
Select yes

Your personal files are 100% safe, this full wipe will not wipe the internal sd card and will not wipe the external sd card, all your pictures, mp3s, videos and anything you have downloaded will still be there when you install your custom rom.
However what it will wipe is the first 2gb partition which holds the operating system and all personal user data like your contacts, bookmarks, APN settings for Internet access, accounts etc...

_*****Dalvik*****_
Dalvik is the managed runtime used by applications and some system services on Android. Dalvik was originally created specifically for the Android project. Dalvik is the process vitual machine (VM) in Google's Android OS. It is the software that runs the apps on Android devices.

_****De-Odex*** (I.E. A deodexed Rom)*_
Android uses a a java based virtual machine as the bases for running programs. This virtual machine is called Dalvik. A .dex file contains the cache used by the Dalvik VM (called Dalvik-cache) for a program and is stored inside the .apk. A .odex file is an optimized version of the .dex file which gets stored next to the .apk as opposed to inside the .apk. This process is done by default to system apps. Deodexing is the process of converting the .odex files back into .dex to be stored inside the .apk so that things can be more easily modified. So a deodexed rom is one that has been through the deodexing process. Deodex can just as easily be called Unodex or any other pre-fix you wish to use.

_****RADIO****_
The radio stack is responsible for the phone functionality of the device. This includes
1)***GPRS*** is a radio technology for GSM networks that adds packet-switching protocols. As a 2.5G technology, GPRS enables high-speed wireless Internet and other data communications. GPRS networks can deliver SMS, MMS, email, games and WAP applications.***
2)***GSM***, a 2G technology, is the de facto European standard for digital cellular telephone service, and it is also available in the Americas. GSM is the most widely used of the three digital wireless telephone technologies (TDMA, GSM and CDMA), and it supports voice, data, text messaging and cross-border roaming. The SIM (Subscriber Identification Module), a removable plastic card that contains a users data, is an essential element in a GSM network.
GSM operates in multiple frequency bands, GSM 900, GSM 1800, GSM 1900. When GSM is working on a radio frequency of 1800 MHz, it is sometimes referred to as DCS 1800, GSM1800 or PCN.****
3)***UMTS***The 3G mobile telephone standard in Europe, standardized by ETSI. It supports a theoretical data throughput of up to 2 Mbps. Initial trials began in 2001, and it should be rolled out in most of the world by 2005.***
4)***GPS operations as well as camera functionality. The version you use depends on who your carrier is as users have reported versions working better on one carrier than the other. The wiki pages contain the latest versions available to download and install.

_****Bootloader****_
The bootloader is the first thing to load once you turn on the device, this does the job of booting up the device hardware and loading various items into memory before the ROM starts in the device. The bootloader is also responsible for enabling the flashing of new ROMs and other components such as the Radio and the Ext_ROM.

_****Kernel****_

_*Short Answer*_
The central or core software component of most operating systems. Its responsibilities include managing the system's resources (the communication between hardware and software components) and can provide the lowest-level abstraction layer for resources (especially memory, processors, and I/O devices).
_*Complete Answer*_
Android (like many other Smartphone operating systems) runs on the Linux kernel. The Linux kernel was created in the early 1990's by a gentleman named Linus Torvalds in Helsinki Finland. It's incredibly stable, incredibly friendly, and incredibly difficult for the layman to understand and modify. Thankfully it's also very popular so it has been ported on to a multitude of hardware, including our Android devices.
Think of the kernel as an interface layer between the hardware and software on your device. The kernel decides when things happen, such as the LED indicator gets lit. An application sends a request to the operating system to blink the LED. The operating system then sends the request to the kernel, which makes the light flash for the amount of time requested by the OS.
What sounds like a round-about way to get things done is also what makes the system so scalable and robust. Application developers only have to code in a way the operating system understands and the kernel makes it work on the hardware. This also keeps the application running in it's own user-space and separate from the kernel. That means when you run the latest uber-cool app that wasn't designed for your particular OS version, or is still very beta and it crashes, the kernel gives you the option to Force Close the application and the kernel can run untouched.
In a standard Android ROM (we will leave developer images and the like for another discussion) the kernel is bundled along with a set of instructions that tell the device how to load the kernel and the OS during boot. This is the boot.img that you see inside a zipped ROM that your not able to easily open. The device knows to extract this image to internal memory (the ramdisk) and follow a series of scripts (init scripts) to load the kernel and then the other portions of the OS. That's what's happening while you're watching the boot animation. Interestingly enough this is done the same way for a PC, your smartphone, an Android tablet, or even a smart Linux powered toaster. If you're feeling exceptionally geeky, plug your Android phone into the USB port on your PC and let the PC boot from the USB device. No, it doesn't actually load, but you can watch the animation while it tries to match up the hardware support with what's inside your PC. As I said, Linux is amazingly scalable and as a result so is Android.

_****OS***... Operating System of course but what does it actually do????*_

Once the kernel is loaded, the init scripts tell the Operating System to load. Android is the user interface for a custom built Java virtual machine called Dalvik. Dalvik was written by Dan Bornstein, who named it after the fishing village of Dalvik in Iceland, where his family originated from. The debate of which Java VM is superior is best left for another discussion, so I'll simply say that DalvikVM is a register-based machine versus true JavaVMs which are stack based.
The Dalvik machine creates executable files (.dex files) which can be interpreted by the OS and run by the end user. These .dex files are OS version dependant. That simply means that applications and core functions built to work with one version of Android may or may not work well with other versions. Google provides the tools through it's Software Development Kit (SDK) for applications to communicate with the OS.

_****Core Functions****_

No smartphone would be complete without a set of functions that allow the device to be used as intended. Things like the phone and dialer interface, the calendar, the messaging system are core functions of the Operating System. In Android, these are run on top of the kernel as separate applications. The merits (or lack of) of providing these needed functions as separate applications is once again best left for another discussion, but this is what allows developers like HTC or Motorola to replace the standard functions with alternatives that provide a different look and feel from stock. HTC's onscreen keyboard or Motorola's MotoBlur contact list are great examples of this. The "little guy" isn't left out of the mix either. Handcent SMS or Chomp SMS can integrate into the OS very well, as most of us already know.
An additional set of Core Functions are provided by Google. Popularly called GoogleBits, things like Gmail, sync, Gtalk and the Android Market are applications written by Google that give an extra set of useful functions to the OS. You'll find these on all smartphones, as well as many other Android devices

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## bigtex52

Cyanogen has a CM9 based rom for ICS leak.It's on Rombot.


----------



## Obsidian

For future Rom links


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Genius thread. Nice to have a one stop shop for the new leaks. So, safestrap works for backup and restore, then? I may have to look into it, since cwr-touch doesn't seem to play nice with ics leak.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _matt

Obsidian said:


> http://rombot.droidh...eak-builds/cm9/
> 
> First Build off leak... From DH CM9 based
> 
> Bamafan39 posted over at the Hive


I think this rom is great for only being out for a couple days, only issue and its a big one I cant hear anything during calls, BT or not


----------



## gobi42

Has anyone tried using cwm that u flash with ROM manger I believe it's build 5.0.2.5 
Just tried backup went fine but failed restoring system 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Failed restoring system is what happened when I tried to use bootstrap too. I guess I might try safestrap, doing an fxz completely reflashes the preinstall, so that shouldn't be much of a hassle (I think)

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## _matt

gobi42 said:


> Has anyone tried using cwm that u flash with ROM manger I believe it's build 5.0.2.5
> Just tried backup went fine but failed restoring system
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Currently there is an issue when it mounts, once that is correct you will see a new bootstrap, safestrap works though


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Safestrap 2.0.0 and up, for the record. Be sure to get the right version.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Genius thread. Nice to have a one stop shop for the new leaks. So, safestrap works for backup and restore, then? I may have to look into it, since cwr-touch doesn't seem to play nice with ics leak.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Yes there is s new version of Safestrap that hash made when the leak went viral

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

_matt said:


> I think this rom is great for only being out for a couple days, only issue and its a big one I cant hear anything during calls, BT or not


So you can't hear the person you're talking to? BT speakerphone or regular ? I haven't had any problems with it. Speakerphone and regular work great but I haven't tried my BT yet... i'll go try and report back

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> Failed restoring system is what happened when I tried to use bootstrap too. I guess I might try safestrap, doing an fxz completely reflashes the preinstall, so that shouldn't be much of a hassle (I think)
> 
> Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


Fxz formats the internal sd card but doesn't touch the external... Updating through recovery makes you wipe data but taking the ota doesn't

So you will be starting fresh when you FXZ but after that you can start backing things up and you won't lose them (the backups that is) I recommend starting fresh once you install the ics leak because the systems are so different. Once ICS fires up for the first time Root (link on first page) then install safestrap 2.0 (link on first page as well)

Make a nandroid on the unsafe side then switch to the safe side make another nandroid over there and then fire up the phone again and destroy the bloatware to your hearts content or flash DHs ics leak Roms.

Also follow the link i posted on the first page of this thread to the rombot server where you will always find the newest builds of both AOKP (soon to be) and CM9 (both directories are listed there) ...

I've already ran into issues of people trying to flash his nightlies

Edit: DHs build don't come with Gaaps built in so you will need to download the correct ones. I'll go get the link and post it here. For those of you who are new to this process you Wipe Data System Davik Cache and cache then flash (install zip from sd) the ics leak cm9 xxxxx22 or xxxx23 and immediately after flash the Gaaps (link is on the first page now as well just updated 3:00 on 6/24/12)

Don't be afraid to ask questions... you can pm me directly or email me at allyn. [email protected]

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

Do you have to wipe and format to update nightlies?

Once you are on cm9


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Do you have to wipe and format to update nightlies?
> 
> Once you are on cm9


I haven't heard either way so far... it seems like it would be ridiculously time consuming

I will go shoot DH a tweet and report back when he responds

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

You wipe data/cache coming from 223.x to cm9, but might be able to just wipe cache when flashing nightlies.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You wipe data/cache coming from 223.x to cm9, but might be able to just wipe cache when flashing nightlies.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


That is exactly what we are hoping for

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

Hell the one from yesterday is great. I wouldn't reformat for anything other than a huge fix.

I downloaded today's anyway, but will wait to know for sure


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> Fxz formats the internal sd card but doesn't touch the external... Updating through recovery makes you wipe data but taking the ota doesn't
> 
> So you will be starting fresh when you FXZ but after that you can start backing things up and you won't lose them (the backups that is) I recommend starting fresh once you install the ics leak because the systems are so different. Once ICS fires up for the first time Root (link on first page) then install safestrap 2.0 (link on first page as well)
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Thanks for the response, I'm already on the leak and rooted, and have already had to fxz and redo the process after bootlooping my phone trying to flash the cm9 leak and having it fail to restore the nandroid i made of the stock leak. So I was really wondering if the fxz undoes how safestrap changes the preinstall. I think it does, but I know it was causing issues for people trying to get on the leak initially.

I'm trying to plan my way back in case another leak surfaces and I have to fxz again.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> Thanks for the response, I'm already on the leak and rooted, and have already had to fxz and redo the process after bootlooping my phone trying to flash the cm9 leak and having it fail to restore the nandroid i made of the stock leak. So I was really wondering if the fxz undoes how safestrap changes the preinstall. I think it does, but I know it was causing issues for people trying to get on the leak initially.
> 
> I'm trying to plan my way back in case another leak surfaces and I have to fxz again.
> 
> Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


The only thing I remember about the issue you are talking about was when people were trying to restore their stock 902 nandroid to get back on the ota path or their stock 905 so they could flash the leaks.

Once you install the leak all of that is lost. We have a locked bootloader so you can't restore your 905 nandroid once you updated to 2231 or 2233

As of right now you can fxz to 902 take 905 ota update and then install a different leak if one happens to come out. This would be the same way to get back on the ota path.

At some point in the near future Moto/Verizon will release a 905 FXZ removing a big step in that process

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Hell the one from yesterday is great. I wouldn't reformat for anything other than a huge fix.
> 
> I downloaded today's anyway, but will wait to know for sure


I agree... We'll get more information soon.. i added a link to the cm9 Changelog in the... I'm just going to call it the OP (first post) for lack of a better term...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

It flashes OK with only clearing cache. A talked a buddy into trying it  and I can confirm.

No need to format or flash gapps


----------



## simonbarsinistr

basoodler said:


> It flashes OK with only clearing cache. A talked a buddy into trying it  and I can confirm.
> 
> No need to format or flash gapps


No need to flash gapps, huh? On the other roms I've used you have to flash those even on an update, due to the update overwriting the system partition where gapps are stored.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## basoodler

I didn't today.. and its fine

I've used market a few times reinstalling apps that I lost going to the leak

That is after updating to today's build.

We just cleared cache and installed it. Then rebooted


----------



## Obsidian

DH Tweeted this to me earlier

@dhacker29 @Obsidian_22 Usually just cache and dalvik is fine if you have issues go back and do a full wipe. Also gapps no need to reflash »

There.. no more speculation


Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

simonbarsinistr said:


> No need to flash gapps, huh? On the other roms I've used you have to flash those even on an update, due to the update overwriting the system partition where gapps are stored.
> 
> Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


You flash gapps on first install, not during upgrade to a new nightly

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The AOKP ics nightly is misfiled on that same server. It's in with the GB kernel nightlies. Build 40. Flashing tonight.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> The AOKP ics nightly is misfiled on that same server. It's in with the GB kernel nightlies. Build 40. Flashing tonight.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Post a link if you can... Did you see DH's tweet above? He confirmed what you said so well put

Edit: Found it thanks for the find... I will add it to the OP???

http://rombot.droidh...ga_build-40.zip

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

Can it be flashed over the cm9. And does it need gapps?

Ooh I like aokp


----------



## mrlolli

I am just assuming here, but judging by the size i will flash gapps

EDIT: i just flashed gapps afterwards, and everything went smooth









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Perfect... sorry no one got back to you


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Can it be flashed over the cm9. And does it need gapps?
> 
> Ooh I like aokp


I'm sure you figured this out by now but no you can't flash it over cm9 you need to do a full wipe and yes it needs gapps flashed


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Man, I just took the plunge with safestrap and flashed cm9! Oh well, I'll play with it a couple days and then nandroid and flash AOKP.

I really do like the functionality of safestrap. I was unable to get wifi tether to work in any form on cm9, and I needed to get to work and leave the bionic for my wife to use as house wifi (it's main purpose now). So I just switched back to original system, and voila! Problem averted!

Nothing pisses off the wife like screwing up that phone right before I leave, which I already did twice the last three days.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## Obsidian

awesome... I know I saw the wifi tether issue somewhere else but I don't use a tether so I didn't read into it

Screw up the internet and no ass for a week eh? Lol ...been there

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Use the generic ics profile

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

****Edit:AOKP link was down but is back up thanks Pooka

Below is the updated link to the AOKP Rom ( Link updated in OP as well)

http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/targa/ics-leak-builds/aokp/

ROM: AOKP ICS LEAK FROM DH (above)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

6-25 up for both CM9 and AOKP as of around 5am EST

Linked in the proper directories, as well. Less confusion


----------



## juicy

How is cm9? Is it fully functional? Tbh I've never been a huge fan of cm9 roms but if everything works I may give it a whirl

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

juicy said:


> How is cm9? Is it fully functional? Tbh I've never been a huge fan of cm9 roms but if everything works I may give it a whirl
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Only big selling point for cm9 over stock (for me) is notification toggles. I prefer AOKP

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I backed up cm9 and flashed aokp.

I felt cm9 was more solid and switched back for now.

I will wait a few days for them to work on the signal stability of 3g. I dropped a few times. I also feel cm9 is smoother at the moment... I will say one thing AOKP litterally takes a few seconds to boot after
First boot


----------



## juicy

Ahh I've got notification toggles covered on stock










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## envizion

this thread needs to be stickied and constantly updated imo


----------



## Obsidian

envizion said:


> this thread needs to be stickied and constantly updated imo


I'm definitely going to stay on top of keeping this updated so if you guys know an admin that could do that I think it would work out really well for everyone

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## envizion

tried aokp, everything was great and then suddenly lost data after a reboot. couldn't seem to toggle it back. going back to the stock leak.


----------



## Obsidian

Did you check under Mobil networks? Mine popped in into GSM only and I had to toggle there... I hope you did and not just airplane mode or data

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## envizion

yea i made sure it was on lte/cdma. even did the old toggled to gsm and back method. pretty sure it wasn't in airplane mode too, it simply showed the signal bars with an x on it. spent like 30 mins trying to somehow get data back. had everything setup and customized the way i wanted too.

well its the first release so i'm just gonna keep it on the safe side, and i'll reflash when a new version is out.


----------



## Obsidian

Damn you're the second person with this issue now... a guy in my other thread just fxzed because of it.. thought it was a fluke

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## envizion

think it has something to do with the toggling of data mode at the start. with the new radio and kernel, i would think that step wasn't necessary anymore.
and that guy needs to learn how to use safestrap if he is gonna flash these test builds.


----------



## Obsidian

Yup... he wasn't bootlooped or anything just wanted a fresh start I guess

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Looks like davos has something brewing for us

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## 02lssport

Obsidian said:


> Yup... he wasn't bootlooped or anything just wanted a fresh start I guess
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


i did it to get a fresh start, you guys really love safestrap i guess you have talked me in to it ive just used bootstrap since i got my bionic, but i guess i will try it..


----------



## envizion

Yea safe strap basically let you keep a stable rom for daily use intact while allowing you to flash test builds on the side. If it messes up. You can access recovery on boot up and re flash or revert back to your stable rom


----------



## 1eyebrother

I can't believe I'm saying this but I think I'm staying stock. Runs perfect.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

1eyebrother said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but I think I'm staying stock. Runs perfect.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Me too, but I will still flash nightlies in safestrap

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

If anyone has found or made a flashable stock deodexed ICS let me know where to find it or post a link

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Me too, but I will still flash nightlies in safestrap
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


+1

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## mrlolli

Ace said over at droidhive that an update for miui based on the leak should be out today

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

mrlolli said:


> Ace said over at droidhive that an update for miui based on the leak should be out today
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


4g doesn't work on it =-( I'll flash it for fun but thats it

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

mrlolli said:


> Ace said over at droidhive that an update for miui based on the leak should be out today
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Nitro has been working on Eclipse for ics should be out soon... And it seems like both SparkyMan216 and Davos (from D3) are getting close

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## mrlolli

I live in a non 4g area so that doesnt matter to me, plus i was just spreading the word

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

With as well as stock has been performing, im actually excited about using Eclipse until the cm9/aokp/gummy builds have the little things worked out

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrlolli

I loved eclipse on gb, cant wait to see it on ics

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> With as well as stock has been performing, im actually excited about using Eclipse until the cm9/aokp/gummy builds have the little things worked out
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I think you tried to give me advice before, pooka, but has anyone gotten the wifi hot spot to function on any leak rom. It hasn't worked for me on cm9 or aokp. I pay for the hotspots functionality on my bionic, so it doesn't have to be any illicit method.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

simonbarsinistr said:


> I think you tried to give me advice before, pooka, but has anyone gotten the wifi hot spot to function on any leak rom. It hasn't worked for me on cm9 or aokp. I pay for the hotspots functionality on my bionic, so it doesn't have to be any illicit method.
> 
> Sent from my bionic unicorn


Have you tried to use the "Generic ICS" Profile Wifi Tether 3-14b?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

No, I'll give it a try. Foxfi and the ap baked into the rooms haven't worked.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Cm9 and AOKP use wifi Tether 3-14, I believe? You just have to select the right profile, from what I recall

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

No dice. It acts like everything is functioning, but no other devices can see it.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> No, I'll give it a try. Foxfi and the ap baked into the rooms haven't worked.
> 
> Sent from my bionic unicorn


I know what Pooka said works... let us know for sure though if you get it working... I used to pay for the hotspot but it didn't work with any of the ROMs I was using. I know you probably don't want to have to deal with this but won't switching to unsafe side allow you to use it when you need to?

Edit: Just went and hooked up the wifi tether on the AOKP build and it works flawlessly


----------



## Obsidian

AOKP lovers check this out... Tha Phlash did it again. his icon sets are ridiculous http://www.thaicon.thasyndicate.com/products-page/fantasy/tha-aokp/


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> I know what Pooka said works... let us know for sure though if you get it working... I used to pay for the hotspot but it didn't work with any of the ROMs I was using. I know you probably don't want to have to deal with this but won't switching to unsafe side allow you to use it when you need to?


Yes, that's exactly what I've been doing. Its really not much of an inconvenience, I'm just interested in getting it to work on the rom.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## Obsidian

Let me know if you do because my son always wants to hook up his 3DS to the Internet while we're driving...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I'm liking the battery life so far on ics. On aokp I'm currently at 13 hours with 1 hour 20 minutes of screen on time and only down to 50%.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## Obsidian

I'm messing with my phone all day everyday so if my battery makes it for 10 hours I know that the Rom is good on battery life and so far the AOKP build has lasted... I'm sure it will keep getting better everyday


----------



## basoodler

Cm9 seems to be getting worse with connecting to 3g daily. 4g hand off works now without changing settings.

The 26th nightly it took around 10 mins to get 3g to connect. While it was instant with the first couple.. up to the 24th.

I can tell they are messing with it.

I really wish someone would just deodex and debloat the leak lol. I agree that it is working better at the moment


----------



## Obsidian

http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/targa/ics-leak-builds/liquid/liquid_targa-ics-eng.v1.5.zip

Liquid ICS ROM (direct link)

I'm told you need to flash Gapps as well I will update when I get more info

Edit:
Link to folder on server

http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/targa/ics-leak-builds/liquid/

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## envizion

any screens or info on the liquid rom?


----------



## envizion

basoodler said:


> Cm9 seems to be getting worse with connecting to 3g daily. 4g hand off works now without changing settings.
> 
> The 26th nightly it took around 10 mins to get 3g to connect. While it was instant with the first couple.. up to the 24th.
> 
> I can tell they are messing with it.
> 
> I really wish someone would just deodex and debloat the leak lol. I agree that it is working better at the moment


if you run 3g only, should try out that miui rom when the latest build on ics leak is released.


----------



## basoodler

I love miui on gb. I have never like v4 ..possibly because I never had the ics kernel.

I will probably try it out though


----------



## simonbarsinistr

envizion said:


> any screens or info on the liquid rom?


Liquid is just aosp, so it will look just like most other aosp roms.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

With a file size of like 110mb, I'd say it's a sure thing that you need to flash gapps

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gelu

Are most people using CM9 or AOKP?


----------



## basoodler

I think those are the only two available atm.

Honestly I think most people are just running the leak by itself.

I


----------



## Terror_1

The leak is still blurry so it really depends on whom you ask. Mine happens to have the AOKP B40 on it and it's working great.

And before I forget, good job on this list.


----------



## ThatFool

for all of these roms do you just need to be on the latest ics leak?


----------



## envizion

whats interesting is i get a better quadrant score on the bloated stock ics leak than aokp. avg 3000 to 2700 at 1200mhz


----------



## basoodler

Liquid smooth is apparently based on cm9. It has, the exact same install screen when flashing. Still says cm9 based on 90x

So far the differances I've noticed are

- propmodder in setting menu
- power saver in settings (same usual warning about boot loops)
- liquid smooth launcher 
- FM radio app
- FM modulator app
- it auto connected to 3g

There are a few changes to the settings menu I haven't checked out. It seems to be running smooth thus far, and I didn't have to dick with settings to get 3g after flashing.
I will see if teather works on it


----------



## Obsidian

Terror_1 said:


> The leak is still blurry so it really depends on whom you ask. Mine happens to have the AOKP B40 on it and it's working great.
> 
> And before I forget, good job on this list.


Thanks... it's a crazy time for the Bionic so this should help

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

ThatFool said:


> for all of these roms do you just need to be on the latest ics leak?


Yes... That's why it Says Everything You Need After You're on the ICS leak =)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Does anyone know who made it?

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

I'm not sure lol?

For some reason its not downloading apps from market.. it says they are in progress but have yet to start actually downloading.

Other than that its pretty solid so far 

It just looks like someone took the cm9 nightly and added/changed some stuff.


----------



## Obsidian

Did you lose data while trying to download apps? When that happens it does that in the market

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

No I tried queueing too many at once I think. I stopped all downloads and started over and it started working.

3g has been solid on this thus far. Even after reboot it picked up signal fairly quickly.

I really can do without the launcher .. I'm just installing nova to replace it.

I just noticed it has soft keys like aokp 

So far so good with liquid. Kind of a mix of aokp and cm9


----------



## basoodler

Here are some screen grabs (after I get them uploaded)


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> No I tried queueing too many at once I think. I stopped all downloads and started over and it started working.
> 
> 3g has been solid on this thus far. Even after reboot it picked up signal fairly quickly.
> 
> I really can do without the launcher .. I'm just installing nova to replace it.
> 
> I just noticed it has soft keys like aokp
> 
> So far so good with liquid. Kind of a mix of aokp and cm9


Sound Good... I'm taking it you won't be able to use the CM9/AOKP Themes?


----------



## basoodler

Same theme set up as cm9 and aokp.. theme Chooser is there

I had my data off at the time I took the screens for a quicker charge

Foxfi and wifi teather (root) both failed to work









Know of any others that might?


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Same theme set up as cm9 and aokp.. theme Chooser is there
> 
> I had my data off at the time I took the screens for a quicker charge
> 
> Foxfi and wifi teather (root) both failed to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know of any others that might?


If it is the same tether program as DH's all you need to do is change your profile in it to Generic ICS


----------



## basoodler

Here is the benchmark score. I'm not overclocked ..

Oh and thanks! That works for teather!


----------



## mrlolli

Here is the updated miui http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1041-rom-ics-miuius-v4-2622-ics-leak/

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

You're welcome =)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I'm running liquid on my bionic right now. It gets great reviews on the gnex, so I figured I'd try it out. So far so good.

The thing I've noticed throughout all the roms is that data is rock solid. No drops on 4G or 3g yet. My bionic now has a more reliable connection than my nexus. And it's really good the majority of the time.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## basoodler

I tried the miui this morning. Its smooth as silk, but has a terrible time connecting to CDMA after reboot.. I actually gave up and reflashed liquid after a while.

Other than data it looked great though.. themes worked and the interface was miles and miles away from the clunky ics on a gb kernal version


----------



## dom02

I'm using liquid and I'm loving it. Seems faster then the stock ics leak.

I haven't seen any problems at all. Definitely no connection issues and no forcecloses or reboots.

EDIT: oh and thanks for putting this thread together! Great having a central spot to find the different roms that work with the ics leak.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

dom02 said:


> I'm using liquid and I'm loving it. Seems faster then the stock ics leak.
> 
> I haven't seen any problems at all. Definitely no connection issues and no forcecloses or reboots.
> 
> EDIT: oh and thanks for putting this thread together! Great having a central spot to find
> 
> the different roms that work with the ics leak.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I agree.. I've flashed every single from available for the leak

Liquid and cm9 work best

Liquid has all the options of aokp, but works better at the moment


----------



## dubsx

dom02 said:


> I'm using liquid and I'm loving it. Seems faster then the stock ics leak.
> 
> I haven't seen any problems at all. Definitely no connection issues and no forcecloses or reboots.
> 
> EDIT: oh and thanks for putting this thread together! Great having a central spot to find the different roms that work with the ics leak.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


it is AOSP, that is why it is faster.

As far as issues, dhacker told me this morning it pretty much runs flawlessly except for FC on FFC video. CM9 has the same issue and Liquid is based on CM9

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubsx

Obsidian said:


> Does anyone know who made it?
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


@liquid0624

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubsx

basoodler said:


> Here are some screen grabs (after I get them uploaded)


this is one of the 2 reasons I'm still on the leak as opposed to AOKP...something wrong with the screencaps

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

It works on liquid. As does torch which I think also didn't work in aokp

I would figure if liquid ported this , then they would have at least changed the screen that shows while flashing. Right now its the same one cm9 uses.


----------



## Obsidian

Glad I could help =) I'll need everyone's help to make sure I don't miss anything and if there is something that needs to be added or fixed let me know, don't be shy people I don't bite... much at least

http://db.tt/TqAE6jT8

Is this a bit too much? My AOKP Screenshot

Edit: People on my other thread asked about details so if any of you want to know this is my setup

Fancy Widgets with Angry Clock Skin with background transparent

Dark Ice Theme for AOKP/CM9 for my Status Bar look

AOKP ICONS by THA PHLASH on sale right now for $ 2.99 instead of $ 6.99

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Dubsx... good to see you on here as I told you on Twitter I can't wait to see your themes when things settle down...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

this is one of the 2 reasons I'm still on the leak as opposed to AOKP...something wrong with the screencaps

Yeah Screenshots are weird... have to crop them

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## simonbarsinistr

basoodler said:


> It works on liquid. As does torch which I think also didn't work in aokp
> 
> I would figure if liquid ported this , then they would have at least changed the screen that shows while flashing. Right now its the same one cm9 uses.


I'm not sure, but I think the liquid on droidhive is dhackers port, and not official. That's the only thing I thought of with that flash screen. Either way it's running great!

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## basoodler

What does asop stand for?

I know what aokp is. Open kang

Just curious as to what the difference is


----------



## milski65

basoodler said:


> What does asop stand for?
> 
> I know what aokp is. Open kang
> 
> Just curious as to what the difference is


Actually it's AOSP (Android Open Source Project).

You can google it, but I think it has to do with Android development and being open source to all (dull and crappy explanation I know)


----------



## doctordoctor

So I am running ICS then used Safestrap. after the back up I flashed the Liquid zip.... well it never got past the boot image. tried twice. My only thought is that I didn't boot up normally once I safestraped... should I have booted up once on the safe side then go back in and load the zip??? It does say to load the Gapps which I thought was not needed... It is the 1.5 zip. that is the correct one, right?

Dr. B


----------



## basoodler

Maybe the wrong gapps

http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
Try these

If not are you on the 2231 or 2234 leaks from motor?
Old ics rooms won't work


----------



## jizzyjugs

I just installed AOKP on my bionic and whenever I try to make a call, com.android.phone crashes. The ICS-LEAK AOKP doesn't even boot.


----------



## Obsidian

Liquid Smooth DOES NOT NEED GAPPS (His Thread Explains That... link in OP)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

jizzyjugs said:


> I just installed AOKP on my bionic and whenever I try to make a call, com.android.phone crashes. The ICS-LEAK AOKP doesn't even boot.


So you wiped data system davik cache and cache then flashed AOKP then right after Gapps? Because I can guarantee it will work I'm running it right now also I'm on .2233

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> So you wiped data system davik cache and cache then flashed AOKP then right after Gapps? Because I can guarantee it will work I'm running it right now also I'm on .2233
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I ran aokp also. Only issues I had were the strange rotation animation and inability to use hotspot features.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> I ran aokp also. Only issues I had were the strange rotation animation and inability to use hotspot features.
> 
> Sent from my bionic unicorn


Yeah the Rotation screen drives me nuts... it does it on Liquid as well (just flashed it) so I shut off rotate and the hotspot issue always sucks

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## jizzyjugs

Obsidian said:


> So you wiped data system davik cache and cache then flashed AOKP then right after Gapps? Because I can guarantee it will work I'm running it right now also I'm on .2233


Yes, that's exactly what I did, except I wiped cache before wiping the dalvik cache. I'd like to note that I can receive calls fine.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> Yeah the Rotation screen drives me nuts... it does it on Liquid as well (just flashed it) so I shut off rotate and the hotspot issue always sucks
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Same here, auto rotate usually annoys me anyway, so I only toggle it on when I need it. Which makes it a pretty minor issue for me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Think the screenshot issue is tied to the rotate issue. So when one's fixed, so shall be the other


----------



## flare561

None of the custom ROMs available right now support the lapdock do they?


----------



## koftheworld

simonbarsinistr said:


> I ran aokp also. Only issues I had were the strange rotation animation and inability to use hotspot features.
> 
> Sent from my bionic unicorn


Hotspot works in the included wifitether app using default profile.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy

Are we sure liquid doesn't need gapps? Its only 110 MB which is why I ask

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dom02

I'm not sure if it was needed. But I installed gapps for liquid anyways.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doctordoctor

Still can't load liquid. i just go into a boot loop on my safe side. i let the animation run for 5 minutes or so. I am supposed to wait longer? Whatever... ICS is fine with me! Is MIUI any good?


----------



## juicy

Wipe your data and cache on liquid. I had the same issue


----------



## jwjones2

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwjones2

I installed liquid just fine without gapps; they are included. I wiped everything and it loaded fairly quickly. I didn't spend a lot of time, but lapdock didn't work for me. I didn't try any workarounds though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I installed gapps too!

I can say one thing, it doesn't hurt! I flashed it before there was an OP saying not too. Just used deductive reasoning considering its has a smaller file size than cm9.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

koftheworld said:


> Hotspot works in the included wifitether app using default profile.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I got wifi tether to work on liquid. But with any profile and configuration I couldn't get it to work with the earlier cm9 or aokp builds. But at least it's functioning now so I don't have to toggle safe system to use hotspot functionality.

Sent from bluestacks on mac.


----------



## Obsidian

New Leak People... New Kernel I guess... I'll update soon thank you razz

I'm going to look into Development and see what is changing... I'll report back with my findings (what you can or can't flash on new Leak)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6hPHkPT9OTVMVpQZU1CZHVBNVU/preview?pli=1

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## dubsx

Obsidian said:


> Dubsx... good to see you on here as I told you on Twitter I can't wait to see your themes when things settle down...
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


thanks man, great thread you started here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

dubsx said:


> thanks man, great thread you started here
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Thanks brother... Just trying to do my part

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Unless the new leak has some major improvements, I think I'm staying put.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## Obsidian

I am flashing right now I will check handoffs data and try seeing if the ROMs work and report back.,..If nothing and Rom Dev isn't moving that way then I will fxz and be back to .2233 in a couple hours


----------



## Obsidian

Everything went smooth as silk... FXZ 902 ota to 905 then Stock Recovery to .229. Razr Root did have a couple hiccups. I had to run it three times before the exploit finished correctly but it only took a couple minutes and it worked on the third time


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Let us know how it runs. Data couldn't be better on 233 for me, it'll be a tough sell to switch.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## Obsidian

I hear ya... I am already having problems with SafeStrap... It installs I switch to safe and then try to boot and nothing happens


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> Let us know how it runs. Data couldn't be better on 233 for me, it'll be a tough sell to switch.
> 
> Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


Data seems fine and wifi cell handoff is great but there is no way to change network or shut off 4g so it's impossible to check anything else going back to. 2233 right meow lol

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> Data seems fine and wifi cell handoff is great but there is no way to change network or shut off 4g so it's impossible to check anything else going back to. 2233 right meow lol
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


What's the full build number?

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## Obsidian

DH just told me his builds will be off .229 and he is rolling them out now.... I will confirm once Hash gets done with SafeStrap


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> What's the full build number?
> 
> Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


6.7.229

Which is the same format our phone has always been in 5.9.905 etc

6.7.229.875XT.Verizon.en.Us


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> 6.7.229
> 
> Which is the same format our phone has always been in 5.9.905 etc
> 
> 6.7.229.875XT.Verizon.en.Us


That fits the old format, I was just wondering because of the four digit format that the other leaks were identified as.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## basoodler

I will download it, test the other networks today. I can't really test HDMI or lap dock though.

I will be in 3g , 4g and areas with GSM only throughout the day. Got no power at home so it will keep me busy. Beh all the parties I was slated to attend today are cancelled due to power







its hard to believe such a short storm did that much damage.


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> I will download it, test the other networks today. I can't really test HDMI or lap dock though.
> 
> I will be in 3g , 4g and areas with GSM only throughout the day. Got no power at home so it will keep me busy. Beh all the parties I was slated to attend today are cancelled due to power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its hard to believe such a short storm did that much damage.


Where do you live?

RomBot is down so the Rom links are down

.229 link is back up


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> That fits the old format, I was just wondering because of the four digit format that the other leaks were identified as.
> 
> Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


Which makes sense... if you go look at the Razr Leak format the official one ended up being in the same format as their GB


----------



## Obsidian

45]*DroidTh3ory*​45]*ROMBOT is being upgraded so s$!# may be off and on. We won't have a repeat of the last release. Lol *​45]*Here is our answer *​


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Rombot.droidhive.com isn't down, the targa directory is missing. All the other devices are still there :-(

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Rombot.droidhive.com isn't down, the targa directory is missing. All the other devices are still there :-(
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I hear ya but for what we use it for it is =) I am just letting the people know why the links aren't working... Trying to simplify, once I go into detail I find that it just confuses people ya know????


----------



## Obsidian

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
*David Hacker* ‏@*dhacker29*[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Whoever accidentally clicked the delete button when they were on@*droidHIVEromBOT* ftp it's ok, but you coulda let people know[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Might be our issue[/background]


----------



## basoodler

Obsidian said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> RomBot is down so the Rom links are down
> 
> .229 link is back up


Eastern Ohio in the mess between Dayton and cincinatti.

I haven't been home yet, so I haven't been able to flash it. I'll get it up tonight.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> Eastern Ohio in the mess between Dayton and cincinatti.
> 
> I haven't been home yet, so I haven't been able to flash it. I'll get it up tonight.


That's southwestern Ohio... Just sayin' 

I'm between Akron and Youngstown myself. That's eastern.

And I'm checking the rombot.droidhive.com site every so often, hoping it's back up soon. But that was quite a lot of data to put back on the server!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> That's southwestern Ohio... Just sayin'
> 
> I'm between Akron and Youngstown myself. That's eastern.
> 
> And I'm checking the rombot.droidhive.com site every so often, hoping it's back up soon. But that was quite a lot of data to put back on the server!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


DH has to be soooo pissed right now =) He hasn't replied to me yet so I know he is banging his head against the wall lol

And Both of you are from OHIO... Not good fellas... I guess we'll keep the Michgan/Ohio State Rivalry to football =) Go Blue... oops

EDIT:I have been checking the server as well but thanks =) I can use any help I can get... Do you know if there is anyway to give another user rights to change the OP?


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Eastern Ohio in the mess between Dayton and cincinatti.
> 
> I haven't been home yet, so I haven't been able to flash it. I'll get it up tonight.


I'm in SouthEastern Michigan and we didn't get hit with a storm how bad was it?... Guess we got lucky. If I didn't have AC right now I would be cooked alive. FML or rather FYL damn


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> DH has to be soooo pissed right now =) He hasn't replied to me yet so I know he is banging his head against the wall lol
> 
> And Both of you are from OHIO... Not good fellas... I guess we'll keep the Michgan/Ohio State Rivalry to football =) Go Blue... oops
> 
> EDIT:I have been checking the server as well but thanks =) I can use any help I can get... Do you know if there is anyway to give another user rights to change the OP?


No idea on that op modification question.

As for the Michigan and Ohio thing? I don't watch any sports. Booooooooooring. So if you want to be all go Michigan, you won't get any argument from me.

For the server deletion... Suck! Too bad there's not a mirror or redundant backup floating around. If I had server resources, I'd gladly donate to the cause as a mirror

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Akron only got a heat wave all week, and a light sprinkle this morning

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BDAZZG1

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> For the server deletion... Suck! Too bad there's not a mirror or redundant backup floating around. If I had server resources, I'd gladly donate to the cause as a mirror
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I have an ubuntu web server that I host my business website on with approximately 40GB unused space. Unfortunately my Linux skills are rusty as fuck. If someone willing to help me get it set up I'd be glad to donate the space


----------



## Obsidian

DH is the one that deals with the server so I would assume he would ask if there was an issue but maybe they need to limit people's rights.... Make all other folders but their own Read Only so this won't happen again...


----------



## Obsidian

Server is back up

Edit: Links are up for AOKP and CM9


----------



## basoodler

Obsidian said:


> I'm in SouthEastern Michigan and we didn't get hit with a storm how bad was it?... Guess we got lucky. If I didn't have AC right now I would be cooked alive. FML or rather FYL damn


Your right west 

And I will be happy to talk smack about football to a Michigan fan! Just say'n


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Your right west
> 
> And I will be happy to talk smack about football to a Michigan fan! Just say'n


Isn't a Buckeye a nut? Lets support our nuts... deez nuts lol just sayin

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Akron only got a heat wave all week, and a light sprinkle this morning
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


It was over 100° here... No storms but some power outages

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

This is all the michigan smack that needs to be added





 <---this could be painful 

anyway I am getting ready to flash this. is liquid 1.5 the rom to use for this leak?

as far as the storm goes. there were 58,000 people who lost power in the dayton area (only montgomery county) and 10k ppl in my county. It was worse in south central Ohio though. I am more a Columbus guy and moved this way for love. I am closer to indiana, which is nice because they don't have sales tax 

I can code btw, and help trouble shoot the electronics in the phone (I fix them occasionally)
if anyone needs help.


----------



## maverik

alright so i just read the edit you posted to jump to .229 and earlier this morning when i tried to install the new AOKP zip it would not boot up. Could it be due to that they had already modded it to work with .229 instead of the previous leak?


----------



## Obsidian

If the new AOKP build won't boot on. 2233 then DH made the switch like he said he was going to ..

Do you want me to try to install it on. 229 to make sure

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

We don't talk about those years... lol

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## maverik

Obsidian said:


> If the new AOKP build won't boot on. 2233 then DH made the switch like he said he was going to ..
> 
> Do you want me to try to install it on. 229 to make sure
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


na i just went to .229 ill check it out thanks for the offer tho


----------



## Obsidian

_*Go from .2233 to .229 without data loss method is in The first post after the OP*_


----------



## basoodler

You guys should be tough. And at least you are bowl eligibal, we lost bowl wins and gutted the team of all the good players.. for selling those gold pants we get for beating you, or trading rings for tats.

On the bright side we now have a hall of fame coach







in urban Myer.

I will report back tomorrow on 229

Btw liquid was doing wacky things today, like muting phone calls randomly, navagation messed up, and had some random drops. On 2234 leak.


----------



## Obsidian

That's the thing with UofM no matter what we'll rebound... the program has such a great history... I'm sure you guys will as well but damn did they screw up

Meyer... can't believe you got him

Finally Iced Out Legitimately Running .229 ... Bionic is back


----------



## jwjones2

Obsidian said:


> _*Go from .2233 to .229 without data loss method is in The first post after the OP*_


Just an FYI. I tried this method and ended up having to FXZ back to 902 with RSD. I don't know if I didn't do something right after completing all the commands or not. I did all the commands and they succeeded, except where he said the phone wouldn't reboot mine did. Then it hung on the dual core screen. I may have jumped the gun and pulled the battery too soon (done that before) but I waited a good while--who knows though when you are waiting for it to boot and worried it won't. Not too big a deal, just slow and have to restore all data now. I made backups at least!


----------



## R3define

So no bootstrap yet? I'm not a big fan of having two systems. Just like the single style.  Any word on when that's getting fixed?


----------



## envizion

R3define said:


> So no bootstrap yet? I'm not a big fan of having two systems. Just like the single style.  Any word on when that's getting fixed?


you don't have to use 2 systems. u can mainly just focus on the safe side. safestrap is a plus in every way to bootstrap cause u can access the recovery on bootup like a phone with unlocked bootloader. this will save u so many times when you are stuck on a bootloop.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

envizion said:


> you don't have to use 2 systems. u can mainly just focus on the safe side. safestrap is a plus in every way to bootstrap cause u can access the recovery on bootup like a phone with unlocked bootloader. this will save u so many times when you are stuck on a bootloop.


He's right, I was a bootstrapper. There's no reason to be wary of safestrap.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## Obsidian

They are right if you like Bootstrap so much just install safestrap switch to safe side and never look back... Boot Flash Restore etc... But instead of being stuck in a bootloop when you screw up you will be able to Flash again due to Safestrap starting before your OS. It will always try to start without hitting "Recovery" like you have to with bootstrap, I think hitting the Search button every boot is better than having to FXZ but that is just me


----------



## Obsidian

BTW RomBot Server is being edited again...


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Just downloaded 07/01 AOKP a little bit ago. Seems to be back up 

Changed to 229 yesterday, so I'll be trying this build soon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Lol! I downloaded the wrong file. But the server is up, and that's the important part

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

As far as 229, my observations are that the connectivity seems the same as the previous leaks. (3g -gsm)

I switched from 3g to gsm in the exact same spots as i normally would.

I noticed they did fix the sluggish stock keyboards from the other two leaks... thats about the only changes ive noticed.

I wish they would update the annoying stock boot animation, stock icons, widgets and the god aweful wallpaper(s). 

Edit:

The dialer and answer phone screens are new.. and i like em


----------



## 7bigjohn

Has anyone been able to get wifi tether to work with the 229 update yet? I've tried the lastest google code apps, native app with no luck. I'm hoping I'm just going about it the wrong way. Thanks


----------



## Obsidian

Just like Pooka said my links are back up i will flash both builds now... the other ones i tried didn't work. Liquid boots but it's the old file so I don't trust it yet... I'll report back

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

Just flashed liquid and it booted just fine. I can't deal with the stock keyboards lol, I'll let you know if it bugs up

Is it possible for a rom to cause your signal to weaken? Had full bars before flash, after the flash I have 2 bars signal.


----------



## Obsidian

CM9 Boots and runs smooth people... Get It!


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Just flashed liquid and it booted just fine. I can't deal with the stock keyboards lol, I'll let you know if it bugs up
> 
> Is it possible for a rom to cause your signal to weaken? Had full bars before flash, after the flash I have 2 bars signal.


The liquid build is from before .229 so I can't be sure that it will run smooth but yes something within a rom could affect your signal... It would take a pretty big mistake but it can happen... I am wiping and flashing AOKP now... That is what I would use if you like Liquid...


----------



## Obsidian

For those of you who hate restoring your system... I know TiBu isn't perfect but it works and all you need to do is open it hit menu go to preferences and change the back up location to anywhere on your external sd card. When you wipe and reinstall all you need to do is download Titanium Backup again and do the same thing but this time lead it to the spot on your ext card and all your files will be there... I hope this helps in some way


----------



## Obsidian

AOKP boots and runs fine... Get It! (As DT would say =) )

EDIT: AOKP has Nova Launcher preinstalled and it also seemed to connect much faster than CM9 (for me at least)


----------



## maverik

installed AOKP this morning before leaving to work running .229. have to say it is running smooth in earlier builds I had issues with the camcorder in vehicle mode but now works flawlessly  never liked stock keyboard using swype. AOKP IS SWEET!!!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Stock keyboards are Booooooooooring  the rotation and s/s issue bugs me, though. I haven't tried tethering on 229 yet

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7bigjohn

7bigjohn said:


> Has anyone been able to get wifi tether to work with the 229 update yet? I've tried the lastest google code apps, native app with no luck. I'm hoping I'm just going about it the wrong way. Thanks


It turns out that it was just the CM9 and AOKP Roms. I got wireless tether to work with the 229 update after rooting when using the standard sql mod. The stock update runs quite well! I'm thinking about installing a launcher and sticking with that for a while. Thanks Obsidian for starting and maintaining this most awesome post!


----------



## Duckkarl

7bigjohn said:


> Has anyone been able to get wifi tether to work with the 229 update yet? I've tried the lastest google code apps, native app with no luck. I'm hoping I'm just going about it the wrong way. Thanks


I got the stock hot spot to work using the sqlite entitlement hack

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## thetingster

Great work people.


----------



## Obsidian

7bigjohn said:


> It turns out that it was just the CM9 and AOKP Roms. I got wireless tether to work with the 229 update after rooting when using the standard sql mod. The stock update runs quite well! I'm thinking about installing a launcher and sticking with that for a while. Thanks Obsidian for starting and maintaining this most awesome post!


No problem brother... just doing my part. It's kind of taking on a life of its own 

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## spinwizard

Duckkarl said:


> I got the stock hot spot to work using the sqlite entitlement hack


Worked for me too, as well as the ClockWorkMod in ROM Mgr. Just did a Nandroid of my .229 Then I tried to install AOKP w/ gapps and I got stuck at the Moto Dual Core logo. Pulled the battery, it rebooted into CWM recovery. I restored my nandroid and it's all there. I have Bootstrap recovery, I'm gonna try to install the AOPK again with that. Please stand by....
Still no go with the AOKP, but after a battery pull, it reboots into CWM recovery again. It's restoring that nandroid and will have to stay there for now. cool


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Does the Wifi Tether app no longer work using the Generic ICS profile? I haven't gotten a moment to test it out


----------



## Obsidian

It works fine  ... generic ics

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

_*Did anyone notice the "Unicorn Porn" Live Wallpaper built into AOKP... Hilarious*_

I'll post a screenshot in a sec

https://dl.dropbox.c...20702004202.png










Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

dubsx said:


> thanks man, great thread you started here
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Dubsx I need some Titanium in my life... my call screen looks horrible without a little metal love... Is their anyone you could theme a AOKP nightly or does the "nightly" change in the code screw things up?


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Stock keyboards are Booooooooooring  the rotation and s/s issue bugs me, though. I haven't tried tethering on 229 yet
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Pooka is it a format thing or the look because some of the CM9/AOKP themes make the stock keyboard look a little better

https://dl.dropbox.c...20702020839.png


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I dislike the punctuation functionality of stock keyboards. I admit, though. I've been on SwiftKey for a while and it's become super comfortable. I think the problem is change, not the actual stock keyboard

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

I'm exactly the same I hate that you can't long press besides numbers and the punctuation keys I use are always on the alt screen so it takes me 4 buttons to write an underscore_ and I've tried all the keyboard apps and I've been using Swiftkey 3 I think it is called now for a couple years but I don't have it auto correct anything

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## juicy

What exactly is new in. 229. I am on 2231 and I am getting one or two data drops for about one minute or so. Is the. 229 amy different? Webtop get fixed yet?


----------



## Obsidian

juicy said:


> What exactly is new in. 229. I am on 2231 and I am getting one or two data drops for about one minute or so. Is the. 229 amy different? Webtop get fixed yet?


Definitely... .2233 had better data than .2231 and this is just as good or better than .2233... The phone's initial setup is new too so we aren't sure about how much they changed but it is a new Kernel so you need to do the 902 FXZ take 905 ota and flash .229 Links to everything are in the OP


----------



## juicy

Thanks bud now I've got some flashing to do lol. Thanks


----------



## basoodler

Aokp seems to work well on .229. Data seems slower on .229, but could be residule storm damage to a tower

Aokp and liquid are basically the same IMHO.


----------



## maverik

I've been using AOKP for a while now has anyone else run into the same issue where the homes button doesn't do anything after a nights charge it just flashes the screen and


----------



## basoodler

Just went back to stock (unsafe). Data is faster, much faster on 3g stock than aokp or liquid. Signal is also stronger by 2x.

I have never seen that with roms.









I am just putting nova prime on stock, for now


----------



## juicy

Gotta get on the latest. Had serious data and wifi problems all morning lol


----------



## Obsidian

juicy said:


> Thanks bud now I've got some flashing to do lol. Thanks


Sounds like fun... I fxzed about 5 times in the last 2 days lol... How is it going?

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Just went back to stock (unsafe). Data is faster, much faster on 3g stock than aokp or liquid. Signal is also stronger by 2x.
> 
> I have never seen that with roms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just putting nova prime on stock, for now


I always question it too... Thank god for safestrap or it would be a bitch to compare... Did you flash 7/2???

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

***Found this folder on the Server AOSP-OMAPZOOM??? Nothing in the folder but interesting... http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/targa/ics-leak-builds/aosp-omapzoom/

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

FML. 230 FOUND

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_E2nNO3bl-pXzMzSF92QkZPelk/preview?pli=1

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## juicy

Running it. Solid data. Miles from the 2231 I was on. I flashed maybe an hour after it was first found. Chesecaked it myself lol. Btw 902 fxz has been confirmed to work from 230


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> FML. 230 FOUND
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_E2nNO3bl-pXzMzSF92QkZPelk/preview?pli=1
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Lol, its getting tough to keep up, huh?

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## basoodler

They should make leak 231 that when flashed would take you back to cupcake. If I were a moto dev I would anyway









I'm staying put for now lol. My phone has been fxz'd 10 times in 2 weeks. 229 works for me lol


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> Lol, its getting tough to keep up, huh?
> 
> Sent from my bionic unicorn


Yes sir... maybe if I wasn't a single dad with full custody of my son I might have more time lol..

Everyone stay put I will take the plunge and report back


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> They should make leak 231 that when flashed would take you back to cupcake. If I were a moto dev I would anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying put for now lol. My phone has been fxz'd 10 times in 2 weeks. 229 works for me lol


That would be so fing hilarious ... oh S%$# I am on 1.0 and can't get back...


----------



## basoodler

Obsidian said:


> That would be so fing hilarious ... oh S%$# I am on 1.0 and can't get back...


I bet ya ten bucks some Goofball would say. "This leak has great data! And I love the throwback icons and wallpaper! The white Motorola logo boot animation rocks too!"


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> I bet ya ten bucks some Goofball would say. "This leak has great data! And I love the throwback icons and wallpaper! The white Motorola logo boot animation rocks too!"


Especially if they are new to the Android world... I remember the first day I got my OG and how blown away I was by everything...


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I loved AOKP in comparison to GB. Compared to the ICS leaks, it honestly just feels broken. Staying stock. Flashing nightlies on safeside until one of the custom ROMs feels comfortable

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I loved AOKP in comparison to GB. Compared to the ICS leaks, it honestly just feels broken. Staying stock. Flashing nightlies on safeside until one of the custom ROMs feels comfortable
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


That first liquid rom that dh put up on rombot for the first two leaks has been perfect for me. The only thing I've found wrong is the auto rotation issue. I don't use autorotate, so that doesn't bother me.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## Obsidian

I hear ya Pooka... I think we are all just sick of having data issues and the stock leaks seems so damn good on that aspect. The fact that moto blur isn't as fast as AOSP roms doesn't really matter if data isn't solid so I get where you are coming from. I would love a deodexed leak with Rom Control for status bar stuff


----------



## jwjones2

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I loved AOKP in comparison to GB. Compared to the ICS leaks, it honestly just feels broken. Staying stock. Flashing nightlies on safeside until one of the custom ROMs feels comfortable
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 I agree with you. Aokp was my favorite on my X along with the cm7 rom you worked on, but ics stock is pretty nice for now until bugs ironed out of others.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

I have already found one issue with .230 it is nothing bad just something you need to do before you flash it


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> That first liquid rom that dh put up on rombot for the first two leaks has been perfect for me. The only thing I've found wrong is the auto rotation issue. I don't use autorotate, so that doesn't bother me.
> 
> Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


I like Liquid Smooth as well but the Dev doesn't have a Thread going for the bionic... Maybe someone can head over to the Razr Liquid Thread and get some info about what is going on with it... I really hope they stay with the Bionic


----------



## freddy0872

FYI .230 DL link in the OP is a ZIPPED file that you need to extract before flashing. It contains a .CRC file and will fail file verification if you do not un-zip and extract the actual update prior to flashing. (So basically its a ZIP of the ZIP you want LOL) :-D Threw me for a loop for a second. But just a little heads up to save some rebooting time to transfer the update to your SD again. 
Thanks for the AWESOME THREAD!


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> FYI .230 DL link in the OP is a ZIPPED file that you need to extract before flashing. It contains a .CRC file and will fail file verification if you do not un-zip and extract the actual update prior to flashing. (So basically its a ZIP of the ZIP you want LOL) :-D Threw me for a loop for a second. But just a little heads up to save some rebooting time to transfer the update to your SD again.
> Thanks for the AWESOME THREAD!


I am so glad I opened the zip before I tried to flash it... I take it you are running .230? Mine just booted


----------



## Obsidian

And you're welcome =) If anyone wants to open the zip and upload it to any of the many file servers I would appreciate it and will add it to the OP to save confusion in the future


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> I am so glad I opened the zip before I tried to flash it... I take it you are running .230? Mine just booted


God no, its still patching system files. starting to get a lil nervous with it. im sure its fine tho.
I never open the zips. just a habit i guess. it failed im like WTF! so i downloaded new copy thinking bad DL MD5 matched im like ok,,,, and just for craps and giggles i opened the ZIP and im like uve gotta be kidding me! lol
its rebooting now tho. will post back with update on data and such. I had bad day with data and WiFi on AOKP today


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> And you're welcome =) If anyone wants to open the zip and upload it to any of the many file servers I would appreciate it and will add it to the OP to save confusion in the future


DropBox OK for now?


----------



## freddy0872

Here is a DB link, still uploading so it might be slow for a bit. got about 15 min left.
Hope it helps.
Drop box link pulled. Use Google docs link!  thank you
ALSO UP ON GOOGLE DOCS

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbU2tSelJyYTYtQW8

PLEASE USE THE GOOGLE DOCS LINK AS A FIRST OPTION. THANK YOU


----------



## Obsidian

So it boots fine Razr Root Method still works and am installing Safestrap now


----------



## Obsidian

Thanks I will do the same thing... My dropbox has just been getting slammed from the links on the OP and some other things I do...

Maybe I will do something on a file share server


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> So it boots fine Razr Root Method still works and am installing Safestrap now


Ur about a step ahead of me. not sure if its just me but my wifi seems very poor. signal is bare minimum and im in same room


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Thanks I will do the same thing... My dropbox has just been getting slammed from the links on the OP and some other things I do...
> 
> Maybe I will do something on a file share server


I thought after the fact to dish it over to google docs but i didnt. i might after dropbox is done


----------



## freddy0872

Safestrap installs fine here,
*{UPDATE}*
AOKP installs and boots perfectly on the safe side.
Ill post tomorrow what DATA looks like. its time for me to apply some Titanium Backup and hit the pillow soon.
Obsidian If i get a google docs link up for u ill post it here
Here is your Google Docs Link https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbU2tSelJyYTYtQW8
Please if users are wishing to DL the "Pre-Unzipped" Edition until other mirrors are created try to DL from the Google Docs Link Thank you


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Safestrap installs fine here,
> *{UPDATE}*
> AOKP installs and boots perfectly on the safe side.
> Ill post tomorrow what DATA looks like. its time for me to apply some Titanium Backup and hit the pillow soon.
> Obsidian If i get a google docs link up for u ill post it here


Cool brother... Just talked to DH and he is flashing .230 right now and tomorrows builds will be off of .230 unless there are issues so for those of you who haven't flashed yet if you want to wait until I confirm AOKP and CM9 are built from .230 it wouldn't really matter =)

And Thanks again for the info freddy


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Cool brother... Just talked to DH and he is flashing .230 right now and tomorrows builds will be off of .230 unless there are issues so for those of you who haven't flashed yet if you want to wait until I confirm AOKP and CM9 are built from .230 it wouldn't really matter =)
> 
> And Thanks again for the info freddy


Not a problem, just doing what i can! Glad to be of some help 

*EDIT*
Also posted an additional link for DL in the Thread.
You can throw it in the OP if you wish (prefer the Google link)


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Not a problem, just doing what i can! Glad to be of some help
> 
> *EDIT*
> Also posted an additional link for DL in the Thread.
> You can throw it in the OP if you wish (prefer the Google link)


Go ahead and pull your dropbox link so your account doesn't get slammed... the google docs link is perfect =) Thanks again


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Go ahead and pull your dropbox link so your account doesn't get slammed... the google docs link is perfect =) Thanks again


Link deleted from my post. Also deleted the file. There were links in ur post. Lol.
Thanks for the great work! Looking forward to word from devs regarding 230. 
So far data seems solid. Will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Obsidian

I'll delete it and at least we know DHs AOKP & CM9 builds will be based on them tomorrow

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## android123

Does that mean CM9 and AOKP won't work on .229? Cause I just updated to .229 yesterday and the whole process took me about 3 hours. lol


----------



## Obsidian

Ouch lol.. No they should still work on .229 =) You can make the switch in about 30 mins when you get it down to a science like I have


----------



## envizion

android123 said:


> Does that mean CM9 and AOKP won't work on .229? Cause I just updated to .229 yesterday and the whole process took me about 3 hours. lol


never complain about too much updates and roms lol


----------



## android123

envizion said:


> never complain about too much updates and roms lol


Not complaining. lol. I was just wondering if .230 roms would work on .229 base. Just saying it took me 3 hrs. FXZ took a while, then going to .905, installing ics, rooting, and finally restoring the data...but I guess with safestrap backups, restoring should be faster. Lol. With all the work I have, might back at .229 for a bit...until the OTA.

Also, another question, is ICS leak based CM 9 more stable than AOKP? thanks


----------



## Obsidian

android123 said:


> Not complaining. lol. I was just wondering if .230 roms would work on .229 base. Just saying it took me 3 hrs. FXZ took a while, then going to .905, installing ics, rooting, and finally restoring the data...but I guess with safestrap backups, restoring should be faster. Lol. With all the work I have, might back at .229 for a bit...until the OTA.


You will get better at it... it's inevitable if you keep Roming lol... Do you use TiBu? If you do you can open it press menu then preferences and then move the back up folder to your ext sd card and it makes it a hell of a lot easier

Also, another question, is ICS leak based CM 9 more stable than AOKP? thanks

Not that I know of... I think a lot of people unconsciously lean one way or the other due to the influence of the ROMing community. I think I am probably a victim of that exact thing myself so if I were you I would install cm9 for a week or two then flash AOKP for a week or two


----------



## Obsidian

*AOSP Omap Zoom Rom out for ICS LEAK... Link is in OP people... Enjoy*


----------



## zakky12

Obsidian said:


> *AOSP Omap Zoom Rom out for ICS LEAK... Link is in OP people... Enjoy*


What is it exactly?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

I added details about it in the 1st post after the OP but it is basically pure AOSP rom... it won't boot for me on .230 though


----------



## elusive

Doesn't boot on .229 either.


----------



## Obsidian

Damn... Thanks for trying

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## milski65

FYI. Cellzealot from TBH stated earlier at that other site that the 230 was waiting for him as an update on 905 as he was in the process of flashing this.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

milski65 said:


> FYI. Cellzealot from TBH stated earlier at that other site that the 230 was waiting for him as an update on 905 as he was in the process of flashing this.


Whoa! As an official ota? I'd be amazed that they would get it out that fast.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## milski65

simonbarsinistr said:


> Whoa! As an official ota? I'd be amazed that they would get it out that fast.
> 
> Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


So was he. He stated he's not even registered as a tester with Moto either. He found it after going from 902 to 905.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> So was he. He stated he's not even registered as a tester with Moto either. He found it after going from 902 to 905.


Wow

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Tempted to FXZ and see if I get it as an OTA option when I was get home

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TragicRemedy

I got 229 up and running and installed liquid. Has anyone had issues with the keys on the bottom staying lit when the screen is turned off?


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Tempted to FXZ and see if I get it as an OTA option when I was get home
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, and I just downloaded 229 last night. He did not state that he flashed it. Was sitting there as a notification and waiting to be installed.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## freddy0872

To bad boot manager isn't compatible with bionic. That would be sweet! Syncing apps data SMS calls. Through all ur roms
So far aokp is splendid! I'm going to see how data flows today at work. If it starts to lake out I'll move to cm9 then try out aosp. Does anyone else have any feedback on cm9 or aosp yet?


----------



## freddy0872

milski65 said:


> Yeah, and I just downloaded 229 last night. He did not state that he flashed it. Was sitting there as a notification and waiting to be installed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


And to think I just fxz'd not even 12 hrs ago! Lol. I need to get ready for work or I would do it! Maybe someone else is giving it a go! That's amazing if its becoming official already!


----------



## basoodler

So is this ota? Soak? Fluke update?

I won't download the zip leak if its in the updates


----------



## milski65

basoodler said:


> So is this ota? Soak? Fluke update?
> 
> I won't download the zip leak if its in the updates


He's saying ota. Thinks it will come to the masses soon. And since he's a hell of a lot smarter than I am, right now I'll take his word on it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## basoodler

I went ahead and fxz'd .. 905 is downloading. I guess i can stay in stock gb until it gets the ota


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I wouldn't count on either CM9 or AOKP having better conectivity than the other. Both are compiled by the same dev team, using the same core code to access the radio. If one works, so shall the other. One is never going to connect more consistently than the other. Neither CM9 or AOKP officially supports the targa as a device, so Hashcode0f and dhacker have made their own targa build branch and it's used for both ROMs. Look at the changelog for each ROM if you doubt it. Same changes applied to the targa device tree on the same dates by the same devs. Go to github and check it out if you still doubt it. Ask them on here, or twitter, or their forum, if you STILL doubt it.

My big point of curiosity lies with Gummy, and if they're running on Hash/dhacker code base or if they started from scratch. That could be a HUGE difference between these ROMs. Not saying one will or won't be better. But they will certainly have their own pros and cons instead of identical buglists if that's how it goes down.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

My previous post was in response to this



freddy0872 said:


> To bad boot manager isn't compatible with bionic. That would be sweet! Syncing apps data SMS calls. Through all ur roms
> So far aokp is splendid! I'm going to see how data flows today at work. If it starts to lake out I'll move to cm9 then try out aosp. Does anyone else have any feedback on cm9 or aosp yet?


----------



## basoodler

Has gummy even started working on a rom? I would have to say gummy was the highest quality pre leak ics rom. Id also jump at an eclipse leak rom.. those were the two pre leak stand outs.

Btw the ics ota is not waiting on 905. Just in case anyone was wondering


----------



## milski65

basoodler said:


> I went ahead and fxz'd .. 905 is downloading. I guess i can stay in stock gb until it gets the ota


Damn. Could be some time before it actually shows up. And after the experience many people had on the Droid X when the 621 came out, I'd be leary about downloading anything from moto until the pros check it out. As p3droid likes to say, never take an OTA.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

Did you try the old brightness fix?

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I wouldn't count on either CM9 or AOKP having better conectivity than the other. Both are compiled by the same dev team, using the same core code to access the radio. If one works, so shall the other. One is never going to connect more consistently than the other. Neither CM9 or AOKP officially supports the targa as a device, so Hashcode0f and dhacker have made their own targa build branch and it's used for both ROMs. Look at the changelog for each ROM if you doubt it. Same changes applied to the targa device tree on the same dates by the same devs. Go to github and check it out if you still doubt it. Ask them on here, or twitter, or their forum, if you STILL doubt it.
> 
> My big point of curiosity lies with Gummy, and if they're running on Hash/dhacker code base or if they started from scratch. That could be a HUGE difference between these ROMs. Not saying one will or won't be better. But they will certainly have their own pros and cons instead of identical buglists if that's how it goes down.


I truly hope the Gummy team starts fresh... There is nothing more depressing than having the same issues across the board and nothing to flash otherwise. We all saw this with the gb kernel with ics. I hope we end up with something for comparison... It is hard when the devs are trying to make code work for so many phones

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

cellzealot;28214421 said:


> Just an FYI.
> 
> As I was preparing to sideload this and had just gotten a fresh build of 905 loaded, I rebooted and was greeted with a notification to download this update to my phone!
> 
> I am not on the soak test list nor am I registered for the Bionic on Motorola's support site. This means that this version will definitely be the OTA and will likely start pushing out to all users very shortly.


Here is the exact quote... Good find bro Edit: Milski65

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

I don't exactly know why but after i fxz'd back and took the ota to 905 a buddy asked me to flash 229 and it wouldnt flash. I used the same file a week ago and it was fine.

So i downloaded 230 and gave it a try.. it flashed with no issues.

Could they have changed 905 for the 230 update	? I cant think of any other reason why it would not flash 229.


----------



## Obsidian

I don't know can anyone else confirm this?

Edit: It doesn't make sense that they would waste time coding an ota to not accept a "Leak" that is pretty much obsolete

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## maverik

just tried the AOSP did not boot on .229 I even allowed it to sit for 5 mins after I tried a second time sill nothing


----------



## android123

What are the changes from .229 to .230?

also, will the .902 modified rsd file that won't wipe your device work for getting back to .902?
I found it here: http://androidforums.com/bionic-all-things-root/480176-how-flash-5-9-902-rsdlite.html


----------



## dstreng

android123 said:


> What are the changes from .229 to .230?
> l


 I'm also curious

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

I will try to find the specifics but it's probably a different kernel radio etc

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> My previous post was in response to this


Understandable on the radio portion. But how about overall stability? Meaning does one have a much cleaner effect in run time? im finding AOKP to run for at least 24 hrs which was hard to pull off on say Gummy or let alone stock. Sure they are all debloated. But it does make sence now that CM9 and AOKP would essentially be the same due to the same Dev team and same framework. Thank you for that clarification!

I would also like to know if Team Gummy will be basing off the leaks or not. Last i checked they were still off 905.
I like a "clean/fresh" Build like Gummy!

Has anyone else verified if .230 is coming OTA or if it might have just been a flukey OTA?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Nobody's verified it as OTA yet, that I know of.

Aokp vs cm9? Couldn't tell you. Not running either. Stock is still the best option, IMO.

I half recall seeing a tweet about Gummy for the bionic being "Pretty much figured out" and that the releases from now on might be ICS leak based. But it WAS late and I was sleepy. I'm hoping that implies that they're taking their own independent approach to the build, which follows suit on their part.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

I feel as if they just take the new source code and replace the old...

Like Stacked Code

Bios
Source 
Mod
Gapps

So whether they install cm9 or AOKP it doesn't matter because it just gets "put in its place"

Otherwise I don't know how they would be pumping out multiple Roms for multiple phones every night... It is what makes sense for RomBot to auto compile nightly. It would be the easiest way to keep a server organized. Change one file and it could essentially change 2-10 builds.

Now what will be interesting is the AOSP OMAP ZOOM because hopefully it isn't just something that can be thrown in the stack like cm9 or AOKP so more of the coding actually comes from the omapzoom source code server.

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## dstreng

Anyone find any issues running stock .230?

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

It's been rock solid for me and i haven't heard anything bad about it

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## dstreng

. 230 is for sure 902 fxz able correct? Has anyone confirmed this?

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

dstreng said:


> . 230 is for sure 902 fxz able correct? Has anyone confirmed this?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


Yup... I went through the whole process twice this far and I've got some new stuff that I know is going to brick me so no worries... 230 is reversible

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

They basically use Jenkins for compiling the builds. I had a node on there for them till my motherboard started acting up after a storm. Didn't want it crapping out while it was compiling a build. Really its a very sleek idea. Works fairly well. Minus the fact you would get a void for like a period of 10 days where builds will fail.

And to update on aokp on 230 data seems very strong. Good signal all day. Minus a few quirks when a few bad storms rolled thru here. Like right now. Lol.

I'd try the 905 ota deal but with the storm rolling thru my luck the damn power would go out and RSS wouldn't be done flashing yet lol.
Wouldn't exactly equal a good day.


----------



## Obsidian

_*****Side note for everyone*****_​
_*The hold ups for a lot of the devs is based around the Bionic having a smaller preinstall partition for some unknown reason. *_​_*This is the area that gets used by Safestrap to install all of the Roms and because they made this smaller (Of Course This Only Happened to the Bionic) there isn't room to fit the files to flash a motoblur base rom or a stock deodexed rom.

Hash is working on it but for now it's the main problem. *_​_*Now Bootstrap can install these things but with that you have zero protection.*_​_*A simple bootloop and you're softbricked a bad install and you're softbricked.

So those of you who say you don't care and would want the unstable untested files to try it anyway you won't after you've done the fxz, ota, root, install bootstrap, restart the phone try another file then it fails and redo fxz, ota, root, bootstrap repeat... You get the idea.

With a locked bootloader this is what we deal with (otherwise CWR would be installed before the phone accesses the bootloader and you would be able to get out of a softbricked situation ) and that's why everyone should thank god or rather Hashcode for making Safestrap and how it boots before the bootloader

So I am sure they will come up with something to fix the issue and then you'll see some of the development that isn't released yet.

I hope that helps you understand our situation*_​


----------



## envizion

finally took the time to update to 230. which roms are updated to the 230 leak?


----------



## Obsidian

CM9 and AOKP should be after this build tonight so look at those folders for the 7/4 builds


----------



## dstreng

anyone on the leak using handcent try adding an unknown number to contacts and see if you get a FC. Also, SwiftKey setup causes settings to FC for me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

What leak are you on and what Rom are you running or are you stock rooted/unrooted? I haven't had an issue with Swiftkey at all on CM9 or AOKP


----------



## freddy0872

Thanks for the informative information obsidian! Think that cleared a lot of confusion up!

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## dstreng

happy 4th to everyone!!!

I'm running. 230, stock, rooted

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

I'll switch to my safe side when I get time tomorrow and test that =)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Thanks for the informative information obsidian! Think that cleared a lot of confusion up!
> 
> Happy 4th everyone!


Hash just told me he knows a way to fix it but he just hasn't had the time to sit down and implement it =) Good man that Hashcode

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## android123

Anyway to get HDMI to work on AOKP? Thanks


----------



## basoodler

Liquid is running well on 230 too. Although the screenshot function is messed up just like cm9 and aokp.

Does anyone know if they have put out an extras file for liquid yet?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The builds based on 230 are only using the new libs and binaries, correct? As long as you're on any of the ICS leaks, they should work. Or I'm guessing they should, anyway. Can anyone confirm or deny this?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TragicRemedy

Was 230 as an OTA just rumor or have others received it?

[Bionic-ICS-229-Liquid]


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> The builds based on 230 are only using the new libs and binaries, correct? As long as you're on any of the ICS leaks, they should work. Or I'm guessing they should, anyway. Can anyone confirm or deny this?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I can confirm its just as long as ur on an ICS leak. 
Yes I believe its just new binaries and libs.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> I can confirm its just as long as ur on an ICS leak.
> Yes I believe its just new binaries and libs.


That's how we always did it on the DX roms, but I wasn't sure if it was the same on the bionic. Still new to this phone and don't know whether procedures for builds are the same or not.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

TragicRemedy said:


> That's how we always did it on the DX roms, but I wasn't sure if it was the same on the bionic. Still new to this phone and don't know whether procedures for builds are the same or not.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Im new on the bionic somewhat as well. No DEV by any means. But i sure do try my hardest!


----------



## milski65

TragicRemedy said:


> Was 230 as an OTA just rumor or have others received it?
> 
> [Bionic-ICS-229-Liquid]


I just went to his post and asked for any follow up. Haven't seen any responses since his original one. A friend of mine has stock 905. Asked him to check for an update. He didn't have one. As I mentioned earlier, since it came from cellzealot I'd couldn't imagine it not being legit.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## 7bigjohn

milski65 said:


> I just went to his post and asked for any follow up. Haven't seen any responses since his original one. A friend of mine has stock 905. Asked him to check for an update. He didn't have one. As I mentioned earlier, since it came from cellzealot I'd couldn't imagine it not being legit.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I just FXZ's my phone. received the 905 ota update but not the 230 ICS. My wifes razr had one waiting for her though. No bionic love. We really all have every right to be pissed off at moto. they really saw me coming and took my money. The razr maxx is a very nice phone


----------



## milski65

I just found his response to my post. States it was the same update that was pulled from the server that is being used by many now. He has not fxz'd to 902 but presumes there should be no issue. Also states he didn't cheesecake or even check for update. It was just pushed to him for some unknown reason. Next part I have no idea what he means. He says for whatever reason, they have not incremented the security status of the cdt.bin to prevent reverting, which is an anomoly given they did so for Razr/D4 interim ics builds and 211 release for Razr/Maxx.

Maybe pooka or someone can interpret that last part.


----------



## dstreng

milski65 said:


> I just found his response to my post. States it was the same update that was pulled from the server that is being used by many now. He has not fxz'd to 902 but presumes there should be no issue. Also states he didn't cheesecake or even check for update. It was just pushed to him for some unknown reason. Next part I have no idea what he means. He says for whatever reason, they have not incremented the security status of the cdt.bin to prevent reverting, which is an anomoly given they did so for Razr/D4 interim ics builds and 211 release for Razr/Maxx.
> 
> Maybe pooka or someone can interpret that last part.


Allows us to fxz back to GB from ICS. Maybe it's moto's way of repaying the bionic owners. All I can say is thank you moto. Still not an unlocked bootloader, but it's a start hahaha

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> The builds based on 230 are only using the new libs and binaries, correct? As long as you're on any of the ICS leaks, they should work. Or I'm guessing they should, anyway. Can anyone confirm or deny this?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Yes I'm almost positive that is it but I'll toss that question over to DH in the next day or two... I've been hounding him a lot lately.... 229 to 230 was only a radio change I know that for sure from Davros

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Only a radio change? That's one of the few things a custom rom doesn't replace, so it seems like a good idea to maybe go to 230. Eventually.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brians

Obsidian said:


> _******UPDATE 7/1/12******_
> 
> _*Go from .2233 to .229 without data loss*_
> 
> Found This on Droid Forums by Timmy10shoes I haven't tested it myself but ...
> m, ok, download moto-fastboot http://forum.xda-dev....4&d=1308928440. Unzip it and put the 3 files in there into the 902 fxz folder. Rename the 902 fxz just 902 and have it on your desktop. open a command prompt
> cd desktop/902 (enter)
> moto-fastboot flash boot boot.img (enter)
> moto-fastboot flash system system.img (enter)
> moto-fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img (enter)
> moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img (enter)
> moto-fastboot erase cache (enter)
> moto-fastboot reboot (enter)
> It won't boot but give it 30 secs-1 minute and then power down and boot recovery
> flash 905 and then ICS.
> Root, done.​


​
Tried to run through this process and all looked good till I got the usual Status 7 Error and had to purge and start all over again. Why in the heck doesn't Moto/Verizon unlock these devices?

Would love to backup .905 and have it set clean for the next release, but then I guess that is asking too much. Thankfully Titanium Backup Pro help exponentially and made things a bunch easier then downloading everything over again.

Either way, thanks for the help, information, and postings...it is appreciated!!!! Sorli...


----------



## matjmonk

brians said:


> [/center]
> 
> Tried to run through this process and all looked good till I got the usual Status 7 Error and had to purge and start all over again. Why in the heck doesn't Moto/Verizon unlock these devices?
> 
> Would love to backup .905 and have it set clean for the next release, but then I guess that is asking too much. Thankfully Titanium Backup Pro help exponentially and made things a bunch easier then downloading everything over again.
> 
> Either way, thanks for the help, information, and postings...it is appreciated!!!! Sorli...


Here's a thread for a little better way to upgrade without data loss. It appears to work great for most people, but it didn't work for me but it's definitely worth a shot 'cause it will save a bunch of time if your successful!

http://www.droidforu...-data-loss.html

Cheers


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Only a radio change? That's one of the few things a custom rom doesn't replace, so it seems like a good idea to maybe go to 230. Eventually.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I posted that I was able to create a 229 nandroid and restore it on 230 and it worked perfectly so I figured it was just the radio and then a dev confirmed it but I did not want a bunch of people to do what I did until it was confirmed ya know??? ... Can't remember if it was this Thread or my other one that I originally posted that on

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

brians said:


> [/center]
> 
> Tried to run through this process and all looked good till I got the usual Status 7 Error and had to purge and start all over again. Why in the heck doesn't Moto/Verizon unlock these devices?
> 
> Would love to backup .905 and have it set clean for the next release, but then I guess that is asking too much. Thankfully Titanium Backup Pro help exponentially and made things a bunch easier then downloading everything over again.
> 
> Either way, thanks for the help, information, and postings...it is appreciated!!!! Sorli...


That sucks... I try to post anything useful i find and make sure there is factual information within but can't win on all of them. Good to see you over here Sorli i know we've talked before =)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/843-rom-axiobeam/

LINK TO NEW ROM BY TEAMHATERS AXIOMBEAM I will add a direct link to the rom when I get word back from the boys if this is ok for now it is under threads


----------



## Obsidian

http://rombot.droidhive.com/testroms/ICS-LEAK-cm-9-20120706-UNOFFICIAL-targa.zip

CM9 Leak Rom with WIFI fixed... Thanks DH for doing this people!!! Busy people making time for us is a luxury not something we should take for granted so hit them up on forums or twitter and let them know you appreciate their hard work


----------



## android123

Just making sure, will the latest AOKP nightly work on .229? Haven't had time to upgrade yet. lol thanks


----------



## basoodler

Yes.. they work great on 229. They occasionally take a minute to connect, but are stable as hell after they do (aokp, liquid, cm9)

My liquid theme  yellow and blue, but
Does anybody know if they have released the "extras" zip to flash over liquid. I've read about it in threads about other phones


----------



## woddale

Ok whats next?


----------



## woddale

How come it wont let me go to last post?


----------



## Obsidian

I'm updating the threads tonight... Do most of you access them through your computer or through a forum app on your phones? 
Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

woddale said:


> How come it wont let me go to last post?


Um your 2 posts are the last posts right now. Lol. Just sayin


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> I'm updating the threads tonight... Do most of you access them through your computer or through a forum app on your phones?
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I personally use my computer. Or the browser on my phone if I'm out and about. Or to lazy to go upstairs to my desktop. Lol


----------



## dstreng

Obsidian said:


> I'm updating the threads tonight... Do most of you access them through your computer or through a forum app on your phones?
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I use Tapatalk mostly

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Obsidian

woddale said:


> How come it wont let me go to last post?


On computer or phone? Hit edit on computer and hit modify then edit on phone apps... Don't know if that helps?


----------



## TragicRemedy

Obsidian said:


> I'm updating the threads tonight... Do most of you access them through your computer or through a forum app on your phones?
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian

I am getting from most people that they use tapatalk or another forum app on their phone mainly because of download links on here so I am going to change the thread up to more function over looks.. These forums aren't the best at handling a lot of format changes so it will be easier to update and change if I keep it simple. I am going to keep the layout the same but just tone down everything


----------



## Obsidian

I will be testing unreleased roms for the next couple hours and then I will update the thread if you have something you want added to the thread let me know in the next hour or two before I update thanks =)


----------



## milski65

WTF. 232 leak appears to be up.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

Very funny...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Very funny...
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


It appears to be no joke. I'm downloading now. Found it on DF. Brought me to android forums I believe.


----------



## Obsidian

Where are you downloading it from?

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Where are you downloading it from?
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Hate to say it but i just followed the thread. Androidforums. Download just finished


----------



## milski65

Droidhive has got a thread on it with the link http://androidforums.com/motorola-droid-bionic/578108-bionic-5-9-232-new-leak-7-6-2012-a.html


----------



## milski65

Did that thread work. SOrry. Fumbling too many things here.


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Droidhive has got a thread on it with the link http://androidforums...7-6-2012-a.html


Yes it works... fml fml fml


----------



## Obsidian

Oddly the system boots up as 5.9.232 not 6.7.232

Edit:Wherever I read that that person was wrong phone boots up 6.7.232


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Oddly the system boots up as 5.9.232 not 6.7.232


I saw them questioning that. You already flashed it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## dstreng

Obsidian said:


> Oddly the system boots up as 5.9.232 not 6.7.232


What do you mean?

Can you post a screenshot

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

dstreng said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


I haven't flashed them all, but I believe all of them have started with 67. This one does not

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

I read that in another thread but they were wrong it boots up 6.7.232 and Razr Edge root works


----------



## Obsidian

Testing Roms now

Edit: AxiomBeam (.02) is working fine on .232


----------



## TragicRemedy

Has fxz to 902 been confirmed to work from 232?


----------



## Obsidian

Yes FXZ has been confirmed on 232


----------



## basoodler

Is 232 another small change like 230?

Or something worth fxzing back again.


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Is 232 another small change like 230?
> 
> Or something worth fxzing back again.


I would assume so... The roms are all working so ???

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## 5thAgent

I've got another mirror if you want. This one is on dev-host.

Mirror for 232 update


----------



## SpinningRust

Updated SamuriHL for Bionic (SamuriHL_HouseOfBionic_v2.w6.7.232.zip):
http://www.droidforu...tml#post2180170

Also, noticed the Motorola drivers linked in the OP are 2.2.17.
The latest from Motorola is 2.2.23, I'm guessing nothing really is different:
http://www.motorola....harging-Drivers


----------



## 5thAgent

Is that the return to 902 without data loss script? I sooo need to figure out how to make that for mac. I can run pretty much any linux shell script so it can't be that hard to make.

I also have adb installed on my mac correctly. So like if I type adb reboot [enter] my phone reboots. That way there aren't many dependencies that you have to set the path for. You can just have it run adb directly.


----------



## SpinningRust

5thAgent said:


> Is that the return to 902 without data loss script? I sooo need to figure out how to make that for mac. I can run pretty much any linux shell script so it can't be that hard to make.
> 
> I also have adb installed on my mac correctly. So like if I type adb reboot [enter] my phone reboots. That way there aren't many dependencies that you have to set the path for. You can just have it run adb directly.


Yes. Same as the OP in the thread, just updated for 232 update. I imagine the OP will be updated shortly.


----------



## 5thAgent

SpinningRust said:


> Yes. Same as the OP in the thread, just updated for 232 update. I imagine the OP will be updated shortly.


I really need that for mac. It's a batch script, I believe, and I can't run those.


----------



## Obsidian

SpinningRust said:


> Updated SamuriHL for Bionic (SamuriHL_HouseOfBionic_v2.w6.7.232.zip):
> http://www.droidforu...tml#post2180170
> 
> Also, noticed the Motorola drivers linked in the OP are 2.2.17.
> The latest from Motorola is 2.2.23, I'm guessing nothing really is different:
> http://www.motorola....harging-Drivers


I put the link to the Moto Drivers that I used to have up there... I just found that exe on Rombot a couple days ago and didn't even look at the version... Thanks for catching that...

Edit: I'll add your links as well thx


----------



## Obsidian

CM9 and AOKP got firmware updates today check changelogs

EDIT: AxiomBeam is up to version 3 link will take you to newest version

EDIT: Should be a change worth updating for with AOKP and CM9 7/6 builds


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Keep hoping for a new aokp build. Nothing since 7/5

Just don't like cm9 as much. How's liquid? Known bugs posted in the liquid thread, I assume?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah I assume... it's the same build as day 1 so who knows... until someone starts fresh we won't get big changes

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Darn it. I don't have time to, but I may see about getting the AOKP source hash and dh are using and start playing with it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

It looks like that is what everyone is doing... I'd rather have people that are thinking about taking the leap into deving wait for Hash's fix... I have a stock deodexed rom that I was given to by a dev but you can only use bootstrap to install so just because you guys don't see the work being done doesn't mean it isn't.  But I will gladly flash anything you come up with and it's exciting to hear you are thinking about it...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

5thAgent said:


> I really need that for mac. It's a batch script, I believe, and I can't run those.


Anyway to set up a dual boot? I know it sucks trying to figure out how to fxz with Linux but it would make everything else easier

Edit: I know it doesn't solve that exact issue but if you are pretty good around code and scripts it might be a worthy venture for you

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

5thAgent said:


> Is that the return to 902 without data loss script? I sooo need to figure out how to make that for mac. I can run pretty much any linux shell script so it can't be that hard to make.
> 
> I also have adb installed on my mac correctly. So like if I type adb reboot [enter] my phone reboots. That way there aren't many dependencies that you have to set the path for. You can just have it run adb directly.


Has anyone tried running the script on their phones and how smooth is the process? I have always done the hard way of formatting taking ota and installing leak so that I can report to this thread about how a new leak is and if you can fxz before other people try it and get screwed so I've never been able to wait for the script to be updated

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

Liquid runs great on the new leaks btw.

I just installed the sdk, apptoolkit,and plug ins..I figure I will toy with themes until I get comfortable with the sdk and eclipse.
I am going to try to zip one up tonight and see how it goes. I made the components for a blue transparent kind of thing.. I've made a lot of icons I can play with too


----------



## Obsidian

Nice... Can't wait to see it =)

This is my current Homescreen... What does everyones Homescreen look like? Post a screenshot if you've found a cool wallpaper or Theme

For those of you using AxiomBeam hold the power volume down buttons at the same time and it will take a screenshot for you =)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/67843671/20120707155656-1.png


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Keep hoping for a new aokp build. Nothing since 7/5
> 
> Just don't like cm9 as much. How's liquid? Known bugs posted in the liquid thread, I assume?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I like AOKP better as well so hopefully Sparky will make a AOKP based Axiom build... That is weird that there hasn't been a new build since the big update by Hashcode and DHacker on 7/5 I wonder if that has something to do with it??? Doesn't make sense though because CM9 got the update as well


----------



## basoodler

That theme makes me want to make dripping blood icons









I am using lucid (theme chooser) until I get mine to work. Lucid is transparent themed.

Entity icons (its like a dollar on market for 3000 icons , wallpapers and docks)

The icons I made are kind of neon transparent with sharp highlights because I liked the entity, but wanted to make my own.

I normally make my wallpapers myself, but the one I posted a few pages back is just from Google. I have a devient art account that I will host my stuff on when I get done.


----------



## Obsidian

Lol Yeah That's my favorite Axiom wallpaper and it happens to be in Red...

The icons are from ThaPhlash he did a anti-apple set for free =) most of his icon packs are $3 to $7 but they are such high quality and there are 3,000 icons in two different sized 72x72 and 200x200

Theme is Red Mixer (Theme Chooser)

Do you know how to post a screenshot to the forum?

EDIT: Lol I forgot you posted yours before mine

Basoodler's SS

Page 32 post #7 or Post #317


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> I like AOKP better as well so hopefully Sparky will make a AOKP based Axiom build... That is weird that there hasn't been a new build since the big update by Hashcode and DHacker on 7/5 I wonder if that has something to do with it??? Doesn't make sense though because CM9 got the update as well


The rombot twitter has spewed an error on targa builds for the last 2 days.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz1

@Obsidian
Just want to say thanks for your consistency of this thread and being on top of all these updates. I'm sure it's more work than most think especially being your juggling more than one forum. Your persistence is helping and saving people time. Great work!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Thanks  More work than I ever thought it would be but I'm glad it's helping the Bionic Community... The multiple forum thing gets me all confused though lol

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## jwjones2

Obsidian said:


> Has anyone tried running the script on their phones and how smooth is the process? I have always done the hard way of formatting taking ota and installing leak so that I can report to this thread about how a new leak is and if you can fxz before other people try it and get screwed so I've never been able to wait for the script to be updated
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I just ran this script and it is very nice. It makes everything effortless (except for the patience part), and if you download the torrent it is a pretty fast download. Even takes care of rooting the ics leak afterwards. I am not certain (someone will need to verify or just search the thread at DroidForums) but I imagine on each new leak the same script could be used just with the new FXZ for ics inserted in place of the old in the "update" folder.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Wouldn't be my first time, that's for sure. I more or less took over maintaining CM7-DX after RevNumbers switched to the Bionic. Thread's on here somewhere
> 
> The rombot twitter has spewed an error on targa builds for the last 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I assume maintenance of a rom would teach you a hell of a lot and you know all us crackflashers can always use another Rom...

The AOKP builds are weird... Since it's been two days I'll ask the guys if they can fix it 

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## jwjones2

On this new leak, the lapdock finally works with stock launcher.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Awesome.  I went straight to custom roms after I made the move

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I'm going with a red theme also. Red sensation theme chooser, spirelli hell be clock skin, pixel rain lwp, red murder go launcher icon. Also gloworksred weather skin for beautiful widgets.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> I assume maintenance of a rom would teach you a hell of a lot and you know all us crackflashers can always use another Rom...
> 
> The AOKP builds are weird... Since it's been two days I'll ask the guys if they can fix it
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I'm definitely no coder, like dh and Hashcode, but I have learned a lot about how the pieces fit together and am slowly picking up code knowledge here and there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

jwjones2 said:


> I just ran this script and it is very nice. It makes everything effortless (except for the patience part), and if you download the torrent it is a pretty fast download. Even takes care of rooting the ics leak afterwards. I am not certain (someone will need to verify or just search the thread at DroidForums) but I imagine on each new leak the same script could be used just with the new FXZ for ics inserted in place of the old in the "update" folder.


Awesome I'm glad it works, the other way I had up there was developed by Timmy10shoes as well but got reports back that it didn't work =(... I will keep it updated now and so you just downloaded the. 232 version? ..

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> I'm going with a red theme also. Red sensation theme chooser, spirelli hell be clock skin, pixel rain lwp, red murder go launcher icon. Also gloworksred weather skin for beautiful widgets.
> 
> Sent from my bionic unicorn


Crazy because I really don't like red but it works for some reason

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## jwjones2

Obsidian said:


> Awesome I'm glad it works, the other way I had up there was developed by Timmy10shoes as well but got reports back that it didn't work =(... I will keep it updated now and so you just downloaded the. 232 version? ..
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I used the version found on page 43, post #427 of the OP on DroidForums. The link to download has a torrent version that worked great (even though it is 1 GB). I used Timmie10shoes version before and it didn't work, but I think that was due to my impatience and that I didn't boot into recovery when I needed to. Also, I didn't have the 905 OTA on my sd card and was going to 902 then OTA to 905. Having it on my card was much better. This new method allows you to never have to boot until you are back on ICS.


----------



## basoodler

I like that clock widget!

(Rant) Its sad that most widgets available look like they were designed in a school for the blind. But that one is cool.
One thing I liked about miui was the quality of the widgets and icons. I've always steered away from go launcher and adw because the icons in most of the themes are kind of rough around the edges. 
I also try to get rid of the app drawer lol. I just don't like it.. it seems like a pain in the ass to search and scroll around looking for apps when folders are available with other launchers. I liked qq launcher or Regina launcher for gb and use nova prime for ics.

Its silly that android devs and designers put out low quality graphics when apple's look sharp and crisp. (/end rant)


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I usually prefer minimal text clocks, and the stock ics blue with all the grey blacked out. But my bionic isn't my primary phone, so I play around with themes more. I was inspired by the red theme the droids have for this set up.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## Obsidian

I always make everything on my clock/weather widgets transparent and hide the background behind the numbers (on flip clocks) So I only go into the clock skins and look for the type of numbers I want and then find a weather icon that fits... I have found it is much easier to get the right look but I would honestly make everything partly transparent if I could =)


----------



## Obsidian

_*.232 Link in OP back up... For those of you that didn't know the top link was down *_


----------



## TragicRemedy

basoodler said:


> I've always steered away from go launcher and adw because the icons in most of the themes are kind of rough around the edges.


Buuf Guuf is really impressive for go or adw. I wish I could find more icon packs with that kind of quality.


----------



## Obsidian

I download all my icon packs from ThaPhlash... Not Cheap and not easy to apply but highest quality and works with everything especially when you install the ThaPhlash Icon Ultimate app and sync your icon packs

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

TragicRemedy said:


> Buuf Guuf is really impressive for go or adw. I wish I could find more icon packs with that kind of quality.


Buuf miui themes are awesome too. I like his style. One was very nightmare before Christmas Gothic with a doughnut clock widget that had multi colored sprinkles


----------



## Obsidian

AxiomBeam updated

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

5thAgent said:


> I really need that for mac. It's a batch script, I believe, and I can't run those.


Your honestly stuck with the MAC portion of that.  (no pun intended)
I would look into BootCamp. Fairly simple to do. Work as a Senior Tech for my Full Time job. Done it before.
Here is a good link to get you started. http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1461

You will need a Windows 7 FULL INSTALL DISK / VISTA or a Windows XP Disk (what ever version you want.)
I can help hook you up with a disk if you want. PM me and ill get you squared away and let you know what else you may need. Try to keep this Thread for Bionic ICS Development lol. SO just shoot me a PM and ill give ya a hand as much as possible. Im not a MAC native but realistically a Computer is a Computer.
Im sure i can get you into windows and itll only take about an hour or so. Just read that site first and be sure your hardware is up to specs and you do all your updates.


----------



## freddy0872

This is probably a dumba$$ question i read through the new script and I seen in there that obviously you need to have 905 and latest ICS on SD. Now for my self i renamed the .zip files i have so they are easier to keep track of. Does the script want the official names of the zips in order for it to run properly? id assume so.

Like i said this is more than likely a brain fart at 1AM lol

****EDIT****

I seen in the "Updates" folder it has the 902 to 905 zip plus the 232 leak. SO im assuming that as long as you have the 902 to 905 in there and the newest leak in there you will be A-OK?? Seems from the script it will copy as needed


----------



## Obsidian

I assume that the script says look here for "this file" so yeah it would be by name unless they found a way to make it generic... Which would be pointless because all the Leaks should be named 5.9.905 so just swap out the old with the new

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Modify the script to reflect your file names?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spinwizard

freddy0872 said:


> This is probably a dumba$$ question i read through the new script and I seen in there that obviously you need to have 905 and latest ICS on SD. Now for my self i renamed the .zip files i have so they are easier to keep track of. Does the script want the official names of the zips in order for it to run properly? id assume so.
> 
> Like i said this is more than likely a brain fart at 1AM lol
> 
> ****EDIT****
> 
> I seen in the "Updates" folder it has the 902 to 905 zip plus the 232 leak. SO im assuming that as long as you have the 902 to 905 in there and the newest leak in there you will be A-OK?? Seems from the script it will copy as needed


I just use the stock name and add the build # (i.e. 229 or 232...) as a prefix. It installs just fine in recovery.


----------



## TragicRemedy

basoodler said:


> Buuf miui themes are awesome too. I like his style. One was very nightmare before Christmas Gothic with a doughnut clock widget that had multi colored sprinkles


Buuf miui theme, going to have to check that out, I would download anything he has made. I really enjoy his icons.


----------



## woddale

spinwizard said:


> I just use the stock name and add the build # (i.e. 229 or 232...) as a prefix. It installs just fine in recovery.


Good to know I tried that in boot strap and it didnt work until I removed it must work different in recovery


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> I assume that the script says look here for "this file" so yeah it would be by name unless they found a way to make it generic... Which would be pointless because all the Leaks should be named 5.9.905 so just swap out the old with the new
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I made it generic. It looks in updates for all zip files and pushes them to your sdcard ext. That way people can drop new leaks in there without having to screw with the script at all.

As for the mac/Linux crowd I don't have experience there but if you guys have adb and moto-fastboot I can take a stab at a shell script if you'd like? But I need someone willing to test it when I'm done.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

SamuriHL said:


> I made it generic. It looks in updates for all zip files and pushes them to your sdcard ext. That way people can drop new leaks in there without having to screw with the script at all.
> 
> As for the mac/Linux crowd I don't have experience there but if you guys have adb and moto-fastboot I can take a stab at a shell script if you'd like? But I need someone willing to test it when I'm done.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Ps I use a naming convention that adds (xxxxx) to the end to show what you're flashing from and to. That's why I made it generic.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Ps I use a naming convention that adds (xxxxx) to the end to show what you're flashing from and to. That's why I made it generic.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


I Like it! Did an awesome job on the script BTW~! Scrolling thru it it is very precise!
Scripts are quite simple actually once you know how they work and react and you must have the PATIENCE! LMAO!
I dont! Id have to walk away bout 55 times before i figured that out lol.

Job well done!


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> I Like it! Did an awesome job on the script BTW~! Scrolling thru it it is very precise!
> Scripts are quite simple actually once you know how they work and react and you must have the PATIENCE! LMAO!
> I dont! Id have to walk away bout 55 times before i figured that out lol.
> 
> Job well done!


Thanks! I wrote it originally cause I was lazy and didn't wanna have to redo my phone every time we got a new leak. I decided to post it in case it'd help others and then timmy10shoes asked me to create a new thread for it. Since then it's taken on a life of its own. I've been trying to make it better as people run into problems or have suggestions. I think it works quite well in its current form. I'll see what I can do for the Unix crowd today but no promises.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Well, I've started on the unix script. It's going to be a couple days as I've been summoned to travel for work tomorrow. But I will see what I can come up with. I will not be able to test it at all myself, so, when it's done I'll ask for volunteers who have access to a windows machine (just in case it does something bad and you need to recover) to test it out for us. My shell script writing ability has dwindled a bit over the last couple years but I'm picking it back up fairly quick. I think I have the checking for updates folder and pushing the zip files to the phone part done. The moto-fastboot stuff should work as is with a few tweaks. The checks for adb and moto-fastboot probably need a little work. Is there a unix version of razr's edge root? If not, I'll have to port that, as well. In short I am working on it but it's slow progress. Maybe by this weekend we'll have it working for you guys.


----------



## Obsidian

That's awesome brother, I'm glad to see you over here and I hear ya about a thread taking a life of its own =) ... I'll test it for you whenever you need someone to ... Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier I just bought a new house and am going through closing and have to get my old house ready to sell fml

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes, I suspect you would know a thing or two about a thread taking on a life of its own.







As for the house buying, that's delightful fun! Good luck on that. I'm gonna keep chipping away at the script as I get time. The windows version seems to be working well for people so that makes me happy.


----------



## docluv01

Hey guys, upgrade question..

Ok, Currently i'm on .2233 with the latest liquid 1.5 on my safe partition. I want to upgrade to the .232

If I want to preserve my current liquid setup and apps, can I do a nandroid of my liquid in safestrap, go back to .902, then 905, then the .232 leak, root, safestrap, go into safe, then restore a nandroid backup of liquid?

Or does liquid have to be re-installed from scratch?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## freddy0872

docluv01 said:


> Hey guys, upgrade question..
> 
> Ok, Currently i'm on .2233 with the latest liquid 1.5 on my safe partition. I want to upgrade to the .232
> 
> If I want to preserve my current liquid setup and apps, can I do a nandroid of my liquid in safestrap, go back to .902, then 905, then the .232 leak, root, safestrap, go into safe, then restore a nandroid backup of liquid?
> 
> Or does liquid have to be re-installed from scratch?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


There are several ways to save ur data. First off if your nandroid fails u will be stuck between a rock and a hard place. Follow hlsamuri's script directions and that will allow you to go back and get newest leak with no data loss. Now what if something goes wrong there? Well i suggest making the investment in titanium backup. And the least that can save your apps plus their data.

As far as saving the way your liquid setup goes some of that may need to be re done. Restoring a nandroid i believe will replace your system and everything back to 2233. Unless you can get an advanced restore to work in safestrap. Ive never done that for the fear of breakage. How you wish to do it is entirely up to u.

Ive been doing full wipes and starting over and using titanium backup for the apps. Ive used hl's script once. Works like a charm!

Good luck!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Do NOT, however, try to restore system data. You will most assuredly regret it if you try. JUST apps and app data.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

All sorts of good advice. Curious, though.. How many people have had a nandroid go bad? Apart from when trying to use the GB bootstrap or Safestrap on the ICS leaks? It's not like they spoil if you don't refrigerate them.

The data keeping script sounds like a nice automated tool, by the way. I still prefer to do that sort of thing by hand. I know it's not necessary, I'm just a fan of doing it that way. Rather enjoy it 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I've never had a problem with my nandroids. So long as you restore it on the system version it was made on. I.E. If you have a 5.9.905 backup, don't restore it on 6.7.232 else you won't like what happens. 

As for my script, it's fairly automated, yes. Some manual steps are necessary, but, for the most part I push the update zips to the phone, flash all the images from the 902 FXZ (except the radio for technical reasons), and then walk you through rebooting directly into recovery to apply 905 and ICS. Wipe the cache, reboot, and ask if you wanna apply root. Pretty straightforward but having it all in a step by step script has helped a lot of people.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Do NOT, however, try to restore system data. You will most assuredly regret it if you try. JUST apps and app data.


For sure! Thought i put that in there. Must not of. Oops!









Btw id help u with testing the script but i took off linux. Dual booting win7 and win8. Dont like to many operating systems at the same time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Not a problem. It's going to take a while to get it done anyway. I'm hoping I can work on it this weekend. Just got too much going on right now. But I do wanna try to create it for the unix people. I think it'd be useful.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Not a problem. It's going to take a while to get it done anyway. I'm hoping I can work on it this weekend. Just got too much going on right now. But I do wanna try to create it for the unix people. I think it'd be useful.


I agree! Much of our community uses linux. Most use windows however. But the guys/gals who do use linux will absolutely benifit from it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Well I just released a new RUNME.bat for windows. I suspect the windows people will very much love what I just did to the script.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Well I just released a new RUNME.bat for windows. I suspect the windows people will very much love what I just did to the script.


Sweet biscuits! Prolly a simple question. 
Where can we find a dl link?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Sweet biscuits! Prolly a simple question.
> Where can we find a dl link?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/214902-downgrade-902-no-app-data-loss.html

See the attachment. dfib is currently working on updated zips with the new runme.bat included and I'll post links to the full and lite versions as soon as i have them. But you can just grab the runme.zip and unzip it into the SamuriHL_HouseOfBionic directory if you already have it.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> http://www.droidforu...-data-loss.html
> 
> See the attachment. dfib is currently working on updated zips with the new runme.bat included and I'll post links to the full and lite versions as soon as i have them. But you can just grab the runme.zip and unzip it into the SamuriHL_HouseOfBionic directory if you already have it.


Thanks man! I seen the Full and Lite on droidforums in ur link. Am i under the impression that these are the older ones? Just making sure.

*****Off of the Script Topic*****

Do we have any way of using Cheesecake in ICS? Im dropping the search for a while, cant stand the sucky battery life and gitterness of full bloat GB!
I have seen in other forums a few days back when i was trying to get cheesecake to work in ICS that some RAZR owners found a work around to work on their ICS leaks some how. Ill have to dig up the post i seen. You must change some sort of variable in the build.prop for it to function properly. Any one have any thoughts?

Ill look for that link and post if i find it as to what needs changed. But i simply can not find the entry that needs edited! :-(


----------



## SamuriHL

The links are updated to the very latest and include the latest RUNME.bat. The full contains all the FXZ files needed, as well. The lite is useful if you already have the FXZ kicking around.

And no, we don't have a cheesecake that works on ICS yet to my knowledge.


----------



## freddy0872

Went thru my history and couldn't locate it.








I'm resting happily on ice for now. Lol
I'm sure I'll be going back again soon to visit gb and the cheesecake servers

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> All sorts of good advice. Curious, though.. How many people have had a nandroid go bad? Apart from when trying to use the GB bootstrap or Safestrap on the ICS leaks? It's not like they spoil if you don't refrigerate them.
> 
> The data keeping script sounds like a nice automated tool, by the way. I still prefer to do that sort of thing by hand. I know it's not necessary, I'm just a fan of doing it that way. Rather enjoy it
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Pooka i haven't advertised it but I've restored a nandroid on every move i think... . 2233 create nandroid upgrade to. 229 restore said nandroid then create new nandroid on 229 restore after on. 230 and from 230 - 232 lol

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Axiom Beam Links updated... there are two one if his themed version the other is not themed (same rom peeps) version 6 is the newest


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Does anyone know if any of these roms DON'T have the ss/rotate issue?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

I am having weird rotation on AOKP. Any way to fix that, or is it a bug?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

android123 said:


> I am having weird rotation on AOKP. Any way to fix that, or is it a bug?


Not really. It's got something to do with the screen size/resolution and stretching to fit while in use. During auto-rotate, it resizes, rotates, then stretches back out. Minor annoyance for rotating, and you could disable the animation, but it also affects screenshots.


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Pooka i haven't advertised it but I've restored a nandroid on every move i think... . 2233 create nandroid upgrade to. 229 restore said nandroid then create new nandroid on 229 restore after on. 230 and from 230 - 232 lol
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Sick, man! 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

That's how I've done it as well. No need, for me, to automate a process you don't do that often?

2231 -> 2233 -> 229 -> 232

I didn't do 230 because I was busy being nasty sick during it's short reign as the most recent leak. When I got better, 232 was out. So, I did this process 3 times. When an OTA gets pushed, I'll wait and see if it's not locked down, then do it a fourth and final time.

- edit -

Actually, I only did it once. From 2231 -> 2232 -> 229, I used titanium to restore apps. It's not bad, and the same as I do when flashing a new rom. So it's habitual.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docluv01

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> That's how I've done it as well. No need, for me, to automate a process you don't do that often?
> 
> 2231 -> 2233 -> 229 -> 232
> 
> I didn't do 230 because I was busy being nasty sick during it's short reign as the most recent leak. When I got better, 232 was out. So, I did this process 3 times. When an OTA gets pushed, I'll wait and see if it's not locked down, then do it a fourth and final time.
> 
> - edit -
> 
> Actually, I only did it once. From 2231 -> 2232 -> 229, I used titanium to restore apps. It's not bad, and the same as I do when flashing a new rom. So it's habitual.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Guys, I actually do use Titanium myself...was curious of teh nandroid backup did JUST the Safe ROM I put on, or the whole system in itself. I geuss Nandroid are only useful of ur testing various ROMS on the same Leak....Like Testing Liquid vs. CM9 vs. AXIOMCS...right?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

You can't restore a cm9 nandroid of data to liquid or aokp or miui or stock or SNY rom. It's trouble incarnate. The nandroid can be used to restore another Rom over your current, but that's it. Or to restore ONLY data from one rom to itself, like when going from one leak yo another

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docluv01

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You can't restore a cm9 nandroid of data to liquid or aokp or miui or stock or SNY rom. It's trouble incarnate. The nandroid can be used to restore another Rom over your current, but that's it. Or to restore ONLY data from one rom to itself, like when going from one leak yo another
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Thats what I meant.

For example....I have Liquid 1.5 runnign on my safe. I see they posted a new CM9 I wanted to try. I would do a nandroid of it, wipe, and install the cm9. I see I don't like teh CM9, do anotehr wipe, then restore the nandroid of my liquid, and im back to normal.

Does t his make sense? Or is teh above non possible?

Forgive me if im off, I'm just tryign to understand...comparing to bootstrap days, when there was a new rom every few days. I would use the above technique to test a rom, and if i didnt liek it, put the old one back without any hitch.


----------



## jwjones2

Yes you are right. Just like when you used bootstrap. Safestrap is the same in functionality in that way.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Agreed, that's exactly the point of a nandroid backup.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docluv01

Ok, just makign sure.

One last thing, so when your in SAFE mode, and u do a nandroid, its still backing up everything correct?

Both nonsafe and safe?


----------



## freddy0872

docluv01 said:


> Ok, just makign sure.
> 
> One last thing, so when your in SAFE mode, and u do a nandroid, its still backing up everything correct?
> 
> Both nonsafe and safe?


It will ask u when u hit back up. If u wanna back up web top and then if u wanna backup non safe in addition. So its ur choice

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docluv01

freddy0872 said:


> It will ask u when u hit back up. If u wanna back up web top and then if u wanna backup non safe in addition. So its ur choice
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Ahh, ok...

Hmm, so when restoring, I'm assuming it gives you the same option....of just restoring the safe...correct?

So....if that is the case, why would this not work?:
- Nandroid safe partition only
- FXZ 902, then 905, then latest .232 LEAK, then root
- install safestrap
- reboot into safestrap, go into safe, and do a nandroid restore of safe mode

Again, forgive my questions...tryign to learn this properly....

Thanks!


----------



## freddy0872

docluv01 said:


> Ahh, ok...
> 
> Hmm, so when restoring, I'm assuming it gives you the same option....of just restoring the safe...correct?
> 
> So....if that is the case, why would this not work?:
> - Nandroid safe partition only
> - FXZ 902, then 905, then latest .232 LEAK, then root
> - install safestrap
> - reboot into safestrap, go into safe, and do a nandroid restore of safe mode
> 
> Again, forgive my questions...tryign to learn this properly....
> 
> Thanks!


Just as pooka stated... u can restore ur data after upgrading to new leak. However you can not restore say AOKP to CM9 rom. Ull regret it. Lol.

So yes. If all u wish to do is upgrade the leak ur on and reapply the data from nandroid u will be OK and well on ur way to ur preset rom without using TiBu.
Good luck!

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

That would be done with the advanced restore menu, if you are wanting to pick and choose which parts to restore

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

docluv01 said:


> Ahh, ok...
> 
> Hmm, so when restoring, I'm assuming it gives you the same option....of just restoring the safe...correct?
> 
> So....if that is the case, why would this not work?:
> - Nandroid safe partition only
> - FXZ 902, then 905, then latest .232 LEAK, then root
> - install safestrap
> - reboot into safestrap, go into safe, and do a nandroid restore of safe mode
> 
> Again, forgive my questions...tryign to learn this properly....
> 
> Thanks!


It all depends on what get changes between versions if the only difference between. 230 &. 232 is a new radio then yes absolutely you can do that 904-905 was exactly that so it was possible... Now there are some other things that make it not work... So you have to know exactly what changed so it's safer to just use titanium or go backup for those of you who use go launcher

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Or, you know, use my script.


----------



## Obsidian

For those of you who prefer bootstrap or are used to it all you need to do is Install Safestrap and switch to the safe side and never look back. Safestrap's safe side works identically to Bootstrap with the only difference being it boots every time and it does so before the bootloader which is what saves all our asses from softbricking because of a bootloop

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Or, you know, use my script.


Exactly =) That was pre awesome script

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Exactly =) That was pre awesome script
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Have you seen the new version? I created a menu system for it.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

docluv01 said:


> Ahh, ok...
> 
> Hmm, so when restoring, I'm assuming it gives you the same option....of just restoring the safe...correct?
> 
> So....if that is the case, why would this not work?:
> - Nandroid safe partition only
> - FXZ 902, then 905, then latest .232 LEAK, then root
> - install safestrap
> - reboot into safestrap, go into safe, and do a nandroid restore of safe mode
> 
> Again, forgive my questions...tryign to learn this properly....
> 
> Thanks!


Don't be afraid to ask questions, I was wondering the same things when I started using safe strap. I still haven't restored with it, so I'm not sure if I did everything correctly


----------



## freddy0872

simonbarsinistr said:


> Don't be afraid to ask questions, I was wondering the same things when I started using safe strap. I still haven't restored with it, so I'm not sure if I did everything correctly


What u can do is browse to ur safe strap directory and for safety u can delete ur backup items in the backup folder. Then boot into safe strap and simply navigate to backup and backup ur system. U can do primary and safe. Or just safe. As well as option to backup webtop

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Have you seen the new version? I created a menu system for it.


No I haven't I'll take a look at it... sorry I haven't had the chance to use it myself since I update to the new Leak the second it's found. 

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> No I haven't I'll take a look at it... sorry I haven't had the chance to use it myself since I update to the new Leak the second it's found.
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Use the script to update it. No need to update the script. Just drop the new leak the second it's found into the updates directory, run the script and you're golden. That's the beauty....I cater to the criminally lazy.


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> What u can do is browse to ur safe strap directory and for safety u can delete ur backup items in the backup folder. Then boot into safe strap and simply navigate to backup and backup ur system. U can do primary and safe. Or just safe. As well as option to backup webtop
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


This is what I tell people... The second you boot up the new stock system root then install safestrap and immediately reboot and create a nandroid on the unsafe side. This protects you so no matter what happens on the safe side you can always force yourself over to unsafe and restore that perfect little stock nandroid (also this is the way to stay on the ota path if we ever get back to that 

I personally do that then reboot on the unsafe side and setup my stock system the way I like (launcher apps etc) reboot afterwards and create another nandroid (not really necessary but I like having it to restore if I have to force switch)

Then I finally switch over to my safe side so I can test the roms while always knowing that I can switch back to my unsafe side if I'm having issues and need a "working" stock rom.

Once we have solid good roms you can set those on your unsafe side

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Once we have solid good roms you can set those on your unsafe side
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Isn't flashing a zip on the unsafe side disabled now in safe strap 2.0?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Isn't flashing a zip on the unsafe side disabled now in safe strap 2.0?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Not sure why you'd even want to? That sort of defeats the purpose of safe/unsafe sides. It's sort of McDLT ..

If you DON'T enable or toggle safe/unsafe side, I think you can flash over stock without a single problem. But, short of not having the room on your internal SD to back up the original system/data, I don't know why you would.


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Not sure why you'd even want to? That sort of defeats the purpose of safe/unsafe sides. It's sort of McDLT ..
> 
> If you DON'T enable or toggle safe/unsafe side, I think you can flash over stock without a single problem. But, short of not having the room on your internal SD to back up the original system/data, I don't know why you would.


I tried at one point to flash gapps cuz I was having an issue on stock. It complained and said its disabled. So I uninstalled safe strap and installed boot strap then flashed gapps then reinstalled safe strap. Lol. Worked! 

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Isn't flashing a zip on the unsafe side disabled now in safe strap 2.0?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


As far as I know it's always been disabled... You just do a quick toggle then move over to safe (which backs up your unsafe) and then the next time you go back to unsafe side your rom will be there 

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

I'm getting hungry for some new leaked ics! Makes me wanna switch back to GB and search the servers!

The leaks have gotten a lot quieter compared to before. God it seemed like they were pumping one out every few days!

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dstreng

freddy0872 said:


> I'm getting hungry for some new leaked ics! Makes me wanna switch back to GB and search the servers!
> 
> The leaks have gotten a lot quieter compared to before. God it seemed like they were pumping one out every few days!
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I think .232 is pretty much bug less. Unless they decide to throw some more added bloat before release, they gotta be pretty close to a soak test

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## freddy0872

dstreng said:


> I think .232 is pretty much bug less. Unless they decide to throw some more added bloat before release, they gotta be pretty close to a soak test
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I agree it is bug less. Just gotta fulfil the crack addiction of flashing. Lol. Flashing same rooms over n over. Lmao!

Hmmm just popped in my head. I wonder if our ics leak roms will boot with the official ota. I'd assume so. Kernel should remain the same along with radio etc...

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah if .232 goes ota everything will work as is

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

And we won't have to do anything except verify the version of 232 they send out OTA is identical to the one we've got. A simple MD5 hash check should suffice.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Has anyone gotten the printing over a network shared printer to work? That qualifies as a bug, IMO

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrJay

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Has anyone gotten the printing over a network shared printer to work? That qualifies as a bug, IMO
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Works on 232 for me. Use it all the time

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

DrJay said:


> Works on 232 for me. Use it all the time
> 
> Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


Maybe it's my printer settings, then. If it keeps me force closing. On me. Kodak esp 5200 serie aio

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Maybe it's my printer settings, then. If it keeps me force closing. On me. Kodak esp 5200 serie aio
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Kodak... worse printer of all time! Lol. Jk man. I got an HP photo smart 5520. Works great for me printing over wifi.

Maybe try a different print app? There r quite a few

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> And we won't have to do anything except verify the version of 232 they send out OTA is identical to the one we've got. A simple MD5 hash check should suffice.


Agreed. Sounds like a plan to me

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Kodak... worse printer of all time! Lol. Jk man. I got an HP photo smart 5520. Works great for me printing over wifi.
> 
> Maybe try a different print app? There r quite a few
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


That's really not the issue. The comment was more about the stock app not working. Chances that I will ever print anything from my phone are roughly negative four in eight bazillion. I don't ever print from my desktop, so printing from my phone is even more ridiculous of an idea. I just was wanting it to work for its own sake.

Installing a third party app is a crude workaround to a broken stock feature

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Ladies and Gents... Got a Blur Rom coming your way in a moment

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Ladies and Gents... Got a Blur Rom coming your way in a moment
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Ohhhh! Hmmmmm! Sounds interesting! Uber excited! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jphudy

Got a question here. I have the bionic, but it is no longer active with Verizon service. I'm on 5.9.902.XT875, Eclipse v2.2. I thought that maybe, because I am .902, I could system update to .905 (on my way to ICS) even though I am on Eclipse. Anyway, the system update screen is blank white. Is that because I have no cell service?

First question: Can I system update from .902 to .905 on Eclipse v2.2 if I activate my phone for a day?

Second question: If I need to get to .902 using RSD lite (overwrite Eclipse), would it even be possible to system upgrade to .905 without cell service. I wonder if I need to activate the phone for a day to get this done.


----------



## freddy0872

jphudy said:


> Got a question here. I have the bionic, but it is no longer active with Verizon service. I'm on 5.9.902.XT875, Eclipse v2.2. I thought that maybe, because I am .902, I could system update to .905 (on my way to ICS) even though I am on Eclipse. Anyway, the system update screen is blank white. Is that because I have no cell service?
> 
> First question: Can I system update from .902 to .905 on Eclipse v2.2 if I activate my phone for a day?
> 
> Second question: If I need to get to .902 using RSD lite (overwrite Eclipse), would it even be possible to system upgrade to .905 without cell service. I wonder if I need to activate the phone for a day to get this done.


U have a simple issue. No no activation needed really.
I would sbf to 902 to start fresh. The in the OP there are download links to all the zips ur little heart desires! Thanks to Obsidian! 

After 902 sbf then apply 905 update zip thru stock recovery. Then u can apply ur ics leak of choice.

Hope this helps

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'd be highly interested in a blur rom. Stability meets variety

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I'd be highly interested in a blur rom. Stability meets variety
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Cheers to that man!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhugh406

Stoked for the blur rom. How's it looking so far?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Just ready for working HDMI on the official ota. Lol miss it now that its gone

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

How long is a moment obsidian!? Lmao! My nerves r twitchin! Haha

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrJay

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> That's really not the issue. The comment was more about the stock app not working. Chances that I will ever print anything from my phone are roughly negative four in eight bazillion. I don't ever print from my desktop, so printing from my phone is even more ridiculous of an idea. I just was wanting it to work for its own sake.
> 
> Installing a third party app is a crude workaround to a broken stock feature
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Yeah mine connects fine to newer HP printers on home wifi and at work. These are wired printers shared by a desktop not stand alone wifi printers. Maybe the app requires/supports only certain printers...

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

DrJay said:


> Yeah mine connects fine to newer HP printers on home wifi and at work. These are wired printers shared by a desktop not stand alone wifi printers. Maybe the app requires/supports only certain printers...
> 
> Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


Yeah, it must be a printer brand/driver issue. Its also a wired printer, shared from a desktop on the LAN


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Yeah, it must be a printer brand/driver issue. Its also a wired printer, shared from a desktop on the LAN


Yea most of the print apps I tried didn't like certain printers. And it is driver oriented issues. Try looking for an app for Kodak. I know Epson HP I think canon all have their own. Maybe same for Kodak???

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, like I said. There's less than zero chance I'll actually print anything from my phone. I was more just miffed that it didn't work out of the box.

Dear Moto,
Please support more printers for people who might like to use your built in printer software with any printer, not just a select few.
KTHXBAI


----------



## Obsidian

Davros is working on it now... Soon Very Soon if we're lucky

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Nice! Sounds like a plan! Soo to shoot some breeze I think a virus (assuming) hit my PC and just deactivated my win 7 turned my desktop background black and now I'm missing start menu items. GAY!!! Looks like infection. The deactivating part is new to me. Oh well guess its time to redo it.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I use ubuntu for everything but microsoft office, Its about the only way I have found to keep windows clean. God bless Duel boot.

I finally got apktool working (the sdk is a pain in the ass to install). I am messing around with liquid smooth, trying to replace the launcher with nova, and themeing it for my kid atm. I figure its good practice. hehe she wanted a Fire/ninja thing. If(/when) this zips back up correctly (I know it will probably take a few tries) I will put some themes out for theme chooser.. If its not breaking rules I will post the edit of liquid with nova too.

(Need to tweak icons and take the green out of the clock)


----------



## Obsidian

Nice but why the nav bar?

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Just ordered a Nexus 7 16gb tab  anyone else?

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> I use ubuntu for everything but microsoft office, Its about the only way I have found to keep windows clean. God bless Duel boot.
> 
> I finally got apktool working (the sdk is a pain in the ass to install). I am messing around with liquid smooth, trying to replace the launcher with nova, and themeing it for my kid atm. I figure its good practice. hehe she wanted a Fire/ninja thing. If(/when) this zips back up correctly (I know it will probably take a few tries) I will put some themes out for theme chooser.. If its not breaking rules I will post the edit of liquid with nova too.
> 
> (Need to tweak icons and take the green out of the clock)


See I wish I could use some sort of flavor of Linux but the ones I've tried they all seem to f*ck up when I try to install my nvidia drivers. I run dual screen. And now that I have 2 I want 3! So I have a hell of a time running one! I just can not figure it out! Maybe if u think u might have some ideas I can tell u what I tried and see where I'm messin up... if not no biggie

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Just ordered a Nexus 7 16gb tab  anyone else?
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Nah... to small. I had galaxy tab 10.1 
I like a tablet to be 10 inch. 7 inch I dunno just to small for a tablet. I know I know its just a glorified big phone more or less lol.

I'm still debating the new prime! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Added Liquid Smooth ChangeLog for 1.5 & Beta to OP

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Added Liquid Smooth ChangeLog for 1.5 & Beta to OP
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Ne word on the blur rom?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Just ordered a Nexus 7 16gb tab  anyone else?
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I have my Xoom. But, I am making a purchase soon. Sadly, that will mean I leave the bionic community but I really can't stand locked bootloaders.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> I have my Xoom. But, I am making a purchase soon. Sadly, that will mean I leave the bionic community but I really can't stand locked bootloaders.


He doesn't like us ne more! I knew our chastity belts would do this to us one day! LMAO!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Chastity belt=Locked boot loader! 
Get it? 
ha-ha!; yea.... I need a life... 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Yeaaaa. Win 7 ultimate back up n running! Got about 25 driver packs to install and ehhhhhh about a quarter of a million updates from Microsoft. This is why God made beer and dubstep!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, I'm tired of the nonsense with locked bootloaders. I came from an OG Droid to the bionic and have a Xoom. I thought I could deal with it but I was highly wrong. I like being able to fully rom my device. As soon as the device I want is actually released I'll be ordering one and moving to that. I have nothing but love and respect for the bionic community but the replacement phone VZW sent me combined with the locked bootloader have me up in arms. And I've always said put your money where your mouth is. Hence, I'm buying a phone unsubisidized that has an unlockable bootloader and allows me to keep my unlimited data plan.


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Yeaaaa. Win 7 ultimate back up n running! Got about 25 driver packs to install and ehhhhhh about a quarter of a million updates from Microsoft. This is why God made beer and dubstep!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Lol some how your auto updates got turned on huh

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Nice but why the nav bar?
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I assume you're talking about the new Liquid mr1? I installed it this morning, but didn't have time to mess with it before work. I didn't understand why the double pulldown toggles, myself. Not a bad ROM, from what I got a chance to see before hitting stock 232 for work hours.


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Lol some how your auto updates got turned on huh
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Auto updates r always on lol. Or r u referring to now that its a fresh install. I usually use wsus to do my updates after a fresh install. But I didn't make a new ISO for it so I resorted to downloading this time lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Obsidian said:


> Nice but why the nav bar?
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


If that was directed at me.. I'm spoiled and can't live without the app killer and recent functions on the nav bar. I just put the wp and icons in nova to see what they looked like. The contrast is throwing me off between my PC and phone. It seems like the phone is darker and lower contrast.

Oh and I will see if I can find a fix for the duel monitors on Ubuntu. Installing anything on Ubuntu seems taxing without a script to do it for you lol. Just spent an hour trying to figure out how to install a mine craft mod for my kid.. same install would be simple on windows.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> If that was directed at me.. I'm spoiled and can't live without the app killer and recent functions on the nav bar. I just put the wp and icons in nova to see what they looked like. The contrast is throwing me off between my PC and phone. It seems like the phone is darker and lower contrast.
> 
> Oh and I will see if I can find a fix for the duel monitors on Ubuntu. Installing anything on Ubuntu seems taxing without a script to do it for you lol. Just spent an hour trying to figure out how to install a mine craft mod for my kid.. same install would be simple on windows.


Go with a less Ubuntu distribution of linux and everything will be completely different. Honestly, Ubuntu exhibits the same problem Windows does, with less app/hardware support. It's trying too damn hard to cover all the bases. Try Fedora, Slackware, Sabayon, and if you're feeling masochistic, Gentoo or LFS


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> If that was directed at me.. I'm spoiled and can't live without the app killer and recent functions on the nav bar. I just put the wp and icons in nova to see what they looked like. The contrast is throwing me off between my PC and phone. It seems like the phone is darker and lower contrast.
> 
> Oh and I will see if I can find a fix for the duel monitors on Ubuntu. Installing anything on Ubuntu seems taxing without a script to do it for you lol. Just spent an hour trying to figure out how to install a mine craft mod for my kid.. same install would be simple on windows.


If you guys wouldnt mind giving me a hand id greatly appreciate it! It runs so much smoother on Linux! Ill PM you with my Talk and AIM names.
Thanks! 

Trying to keep this Thread geared towards what it was designed for!


----------



## basoodler

I though about fedora.. can it be installed to duel boot with windows 7? My yahoo msnger is in my profile


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

All Linux distributions can be multi booted. That's the beauty of GRUB

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

birdman said:


> Birdman signing in.


Agreed! Speaking of boot loader. Windows 8 boot loader is GUI!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

I wasn't able to get HDMI to work on my bionic with ics leaked aokp. is there a way? thanks


----------



## freddy0872

android123 said:


> I wasn't able to get HDMI to work on my bionic with ics leaked aokp. is there a way? thanks


As of right now no.
Last I heard I think one of the devs was going to look into it but it was going to be very complicated. Probably not worth fixing almost due to the fact that there haven't been any leaks for a few weeks now and the official ota will most likely be up next. And it ought to work in there. If not moto/vzw are retarded. I miss it too. It'll come around

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

WTF! Double post I guess! My bad

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

freddy0872 said:


> As of right now no.
> Last I heard I think one of the devs was going to look into it but it was going to be very complicated. Probably not worth fixing almost due to the fact that there haven't been any leaks for a few weeks now and the official ota will most likely be up next. And it ought to work in there. If not moto/vzw are retarded. I miss it too. It'll come around
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


oh. actually, HDMI works on the actual motoblur ics leak, but not on AOKP. Do you mean that hdmi will work with official OTA on AOKP? Thanks


----------



## freddy0872

android123 said:


> oh. actually, HDMI works on the actual motoblur ics leak, but not on AOKP. Do you mean that hdmi will work with official OTA on AOKP? Thanks


U corrected me as my wording sucked. Sorry. I'm not sure if it will be an immediate fix once Official OTA rolls out. Obsidian seems to be in contact with the devs off and on. Not sure if that actually came up or not in their discussions. 
Much like everything else with due time it will pan out lol.
Its a waiting and enjoying game! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Working hdmi in ota does not mean working hdmi in aokp. Unrelated entirely.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

freddy0872 said:


> Nah... to small. I had galaxy tab 10.1
> I like a tablet to be 10 inch. 7 inch I dunno just to small for a tablet. I know I know its just a glorified big phone more or less lol.
> 
> I'm still debating the new prime!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Quad core, DDR3 RAM, tegra graphics. What more do you want.

ICS Droid Bionic.


----------



## freddy0872

soocold said:


> Quad core, DDR3 RAM, tegra graphics. What more do you want.
> 
> ICS Droid Bionic.


DDR5 video ram. 12 core CPU. Hahaha 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Have you seen the dev work that is going on with the 7? It's crazy... XDA just said that the 7 has had the most amount of pre release work done of any tablet... A tool set was just released... So that is why you get the tablet who cares about screen size... It's a crackflashers dream oh and it's only $200 so why not add it to your collection

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Have you seen the dev work that is going on with the 7? It's crazy... XDA just said that the 7 has had the most amount of pre release work done of any tablet... A tool set was just released... So that is why you get the tablet who cares about screen size... It's a crackflashers dream oh and it's only $200 so why not add it to your collection
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


No I didn't see that! All I was saying was I prefer 10" but that's not a HUGE issue. How do they do pre release work tho without the device even being out? Somehow get leaked software? Just sounds interesting on how that's accomplished.

Any update on blur rom obsidian?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Leaked? No. Google released the source quite a few days ago.


----------



## Obsidian

Yup... Open Source is a wonderful thing... Sparkyman216 told me he is working on the blur rom with Davros as well... It'll probably be a bootstrap install peeps

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> No I didn't see that! All I was saying was I prefer 10" but that's not a HUGE issue. How do they do pre release work tho without the device even being out? Somehow get leaked software? Just sounds interesting on how that's accomplished.
> 
> Any update on blur rom obsidian?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Oh i hear ya on the bigger screen... It's always nice but I'm one of the weird ones that prefer the smaller size for typing =)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Oh i hear ya on the bigger screen... It's always nice but I'm one of the weird ones that prefer the smaller size for typing =)
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I have a ipad and hp Touchpad. Screen size is nice, but the weight gets to you after a bit. They almost always need to be resting on something. Now you have me thinking about the Nexus.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## freddy0872

milski65 said:


> Oh i hear ya on the bigger screen... It's always nice but I'm one of the weird ones that prefer the smaller size for typing =)
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Yea typing can be easier on smaller screen. U don't need to stretch ur fingers nearly as much. And I get it now. Fully understand how the builds are out before the device. Thanks for the info! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

I hear what you guys mean I have a Bio and aGnex when I type on the gnex I always hit caps instesd of A


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, with Gummy on break/finished, that leaves dhacker, Hashcode, Sparky, adroidman, and possibly aceoyame (assuming he's still in the game).

That's two actively developed roms in cm9 and AOKP. Axiom, which is derived from cm9 at the moment, maybe miui and if adroidman and X13thangelX get Gummy working on the Bionic, there's one more.

An awful lot of this really hinges on the work laid out by hash/dh.

Glad that there's bionic activity, but I'm hoping someone else jumps in to the mix too.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Well, with Gummy on break/finished, that leaves dhacker, Hashcode, Sparky, adroidman, and possibly aceoyame (assuming he's still in the game).
> 
> That's two actively developed roms in cm9 and AOKP. Axiom, which is derived from cm9 at the moment, maybe miui and if adroidman and X13thangelX get Gummy working on the Bionic, there's one more.
> 
> An awful lot of this really hinges on the work laid out by hash/dh.
> 
> Glad that there's bionic activity, but I'm hoping someone else jumps in to the mix too.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I'm running the first unofficial liquid port dh did. Is team liquid still working on the official version?


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Are there any roms based on the leak that include webtop 3.0? If not, does anyone know if you can restore webtop from titanium backup on a rom without it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I've never actually used webtop and only have a vague idea of what it even is. You MIGHT be able to. Best bet is to back up your system and try it. It's not like you can't FXZ and restore if something goes wrong

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Thanks, webtop is what let's you use the lapdock. It's generally listed on the about phone screen, but it isn't listed at all on axiom, liquid, or cm9. Just figured I'd ask around before I started trying to restore my backup on safe side and winding up having to wipe and restore data... Again. LOL

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Well, with Gummy on break/finished, that leaves dhacker, Hashcode, Sparky, adroidman, and possibly aceoyame (assuming he's still in the game).
> 
> That's two actively developed roms in cm9 and AOKP. Axiom, which is derived from cm9 at the moment, maybe miui and if adroidman and X13thangelX get Gummy working on the Bionic, there's one more.
> 
> An awful lot of this really hinges on the work laid out by hash/dh.
> 
> Glad that there's bionic activity, but I'm hoping someone else jumps in to the mix too.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I told you guys TeamHaters are working on a motoblur rom right? Both Davros and Sparkyman216

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## nhugh406

Obsidian said:


> I told you guys TeamHaters are working on a motoblur rom right? Both Davros and Sparkyman216
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Still anxiously awaiting this!

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

nhugh406 said:


> Still anxiously awaiting this!
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Same here!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I was under the impression that the deodexed ROM was a very elusive beast due to the preinstall partition or some such? I never did catch the full explanation on why that affects it, though. You have a link to the reasons?

On a more YAY! note, I'd like to see that happen, for sure. ICS leak scores half again higher than AOKP on Quadrant, so a de-blurred ROM like Eclipse for GB might be a nice bloat free speed demon.


----------



## TragicRemedy

*prays for eclipse 232 with no auto rotation issues*


----------



## android123

few questions,

Will the rotation issue ever be fixed? also, anyone else having the AOKP performance section crash on them?

And out of topic, sorry, but is there any way to move game data to the external sd card? 8 GB is just not enough.

Thanks


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

android123 said:


> few questions,
> 
> Will the rotation issue ever be fixed? also, anyone else having the AOKP performance section crash on them?
> 
> And out of topic, sorry, but is there any way to move game data to the external sd card? 8 GB is just not enough.
> 
> Thanks


Probably. DHacker is busy as can be.

Yes, everyone is.

WTF games are you playing? You could try symlinking to a directory on your sdcard-ext, but I don't think it works because of file system types. There are ways around that, if you Google how to change the file system of your sdcard. You might have to manually set it up after each boot, though, because of the sequence in which sdcard and sdcard-ext are mounted during startup. They get mounted and checked AFTER the gui is initialized instead of during the boot process. Presumably this is in case they are corrupted. Moving a system folder to a drive that isn't mounted during boot can cause problems, not to mention that it will be excluded from nandroid backups if you change the location.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Also, dhacker posted a quote on twitter from a user telling him what he needs to focus on and said user making the statement that since he donated once, that he expects progress and quickly.

Be careful not to piss off one of the few developers actively working their ass off on this phone. DXC left the DroidX because of that.

Not saying you're being a jerk for asking, but the same issue has been brought up several times. You never know which straw will break the dev's back.

You could always download the source and take a stab at it yourself? I don't know any dev or user that would complain about that. 

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

And Dh can have a short fuse!


----------



## milski65

I can't cause I'm at work, but it appears at droidhive they've got a 235 update. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes, it's being uploaded by unchoney as we speak. It'll be done soon and we can all grab it. I'm going to check the security with a freaking awesome tool created by Skirllax_CZ to see if we can FXZ back to 902 from it, and then I'm going to use my script to update to it.


----------



## draco259

SamuriHL said:


> Yes, it's being uploaded by unchoney as we speak. It'll be done soon and we can all grab it. I'm going to check the security with a freaking awesome tool created by Skirllax_CZ to see if we can FXZ back to 902 from it, and then I'm going to use my script to update to it.


Sweet thanks, I really appreciate the work you put into your updater 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

http://www.megashare.com/4392491

Be careful. The security has changed. I do NOT know if you can FXZ back from this one! It is NOT confirmed to be safe to flash back at all.


----------



## basoodler

Interesting! How many updates can they leak of a nearly flawless.rom ? I ended up using 18g of data last billing cycle trying to keep up with this. They need to just release an otaand get it over with


----------



## SamuriHL

PLEASE do not install 235. It's an incredible risk. No way back to 902, and no way forward without a 905 FXZ. You will be stuck there if you do 235 unless it becomes the OTA and/or an ICS FXZ is eventually released.


----------



## android123

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Probably. DHacker is busy as can be.
> 
> Yes, everyone is.
> 
> WTF games are you playing? You could try symlinking to a directory on your sdcard-ext, but I don't think it works because of file system types. There are ways around that, if you Google how to change the file system of your sdcard. You might have to manually set it up after each boot, though, because of the sequence in which sdcard and sdcard-ext are mounted during startup. They get mounted and checked AFTER the gui is initialized instead of during the boot process. Presumably this is in case they are corrupted. Moving a system folder to a drive that isn't mounted during boot can cause problems, not to mention that it will be excluded from nandroid backups if you change the location.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. Well, I have a bunch of gameloft games that download a bunch of data to your sd card. Now I have only 600 MB free on my internal sd card. In addition, safestrap takes up space. Guess I'll just delete the games. lol


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> PLEASE do not install 235. It's an incredible risk. No way back to 902, and no way forward without a 905 FXZ. You will be stuck there if you do 235 unless it becomes the OTA and/or an ICS FXZ is eventually released.


Damn! Almost went back to gb and cheesecaked my phone! Good thing I waited! To busy at work! Thanks for the heads up samurihl! But that could be a good thing! Normally wouldn't a update that can't fxz back to say gb mean they are pretty much done writing the new system and about ready for ota?
If anyone can comprehend my ramble

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes, most of us believe that's exactly what it means. BUT, that is not a guarantee that this particular build will be OTA. matt is working on a way to get people on 235 to the next version if there is one, but, it's an ugly process not for the faint of heart. Certainly not something I can put automation around. It'll require root, bootstrap recovery, and a lot of custom stuff he's putting together as I type.  It's not DIFFICULT but risky for sure. You screw it up, there's no FXZ to save your butt.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Yes, most of us believe that's exactly what it means. BUT, that is not a guarantee that this particular build will be OTA. matt is working on a way to get people on 235 to the next version if there is one, but, it's an ugly process not for the faint of heart. Certainly not something I can put automation around. It'll require root, bootstrap recovery, and a lot of custom stuff he's putting together as I type.  It's not DIFFICULT but risky for sure. You screw it up, there's no FXZ to save your butt.


Well if u guys need help lemmy know! Up for fun!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

matt is uploading a zip package of everything needed should the need arise to move past 235. Note that I don't think it's been tested.







I still don't think I'm gonna touch 235.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> matt is uploading a zip package of everything needed should the need arise to move past 235. Note that I don't think it's been tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't think I'm gonna touch 235.


Just assuming. Is it going to go in the thread here? If u want I can help share it. Ease the bandwidth up for where ever he's uploading it to

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

He's only shared it with a couple people so far. It needs testing by people that aren't afraid to completely brick a phone. Yes, that's how serious this is. If you screw it up, you risk bricking until a full ICS FXZ comes out. And there's no way this process can be automated. It works something like this:

o) You're on 235.....a new leak comes out, let's call it 236
o) You need root and bootstrap installed
o) You put let's say 236 on our sdcard-ext as well as the bootstrap recovery file from matt
o) You reboot into bootstrap recovery, restore the CWR file from matt
o) You now have 905 system and preinstall images flashed to your now non-working phone.
o) Now you reboot into AP Fastboot
o) You'll flash the boot.img that will be provided for the so called 236 update. This means you will HAVE to wait until the boot.img is posted for the new update.
o) Then you'll boot into regular recovery and install your new 236 update.

And pray, sacrifice chickens, etc that this process works and doesn't brick your phone. Does it sound worth it to update to 235 when OTA is so close? Wouldn't it make more sense to avoid this nonsense, stick with 232, and wait for the OTA?


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Has ics gone into soak testing yet?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Not that we've seen.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Didn't think so, but with all the talk about how close it is to being ready wanted to make sure that I didn't miss anything.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Given that 235 is locked down, it should be even closer now.


----------



## TragicRemedy

History tells me someone will try, and someone will brick trying to update.


----------



## SamuriHL

They'll likely update no problem. They're likely to brick trying to get OFF the update.


----------



## Obsidian

I will not be posting the 235 Leak due to the inability to fxz... Once I get more information about it I will report back

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, John Galt is attempting to run through the process that would be used if a new leak came out. Note that you can NEVER go back to GB once you install 235+. So even when the OTA is released, that screws us cause we won't have an FXZ at that point.


----------



## freddy0872

Yeaaa forget it. I got a fall back device incase somewere to go wrong. 232 is so good anyhow. What's to change? I'll wait for ota!  
Thanks for the work guys!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

freddy0872 said:


> Yeaaa forget it. I got a fall back device incase somewere to go wrong. 232 is so good anyhow. What's to change? I'll wait for ota!
> Thanks for the work guys!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Im gonna wait to I just hope Moto doesnt screw it up like 905


----------



## freddy0872

woddale said:


> Im gonna wait to I just hope Moto doesnt screw it up like 905


If not moto friggan vzw could end up screwing us in the final stages

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

More bad news. John Galt's attempt at reflashing 235 using matt's unstick zip and it failed. This is very bad news.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> More bad news. John Galt's attempt at reflashing 235 using matt's unstick zip and it failed. This is very bad news.


He fully bricked his phone? Been a while since one of those

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

He's working on it and timmy10shoes is IM'ing with him now about it, but, essentially, yea, it's soft bricked. It's got a 235 kernel with some mashup of system and preinstall from 905 but not enough to get the 235 update to install on it. At this point he can't get back to CWR to restore his nandroid of 235, either. And clearly it won't boot in that state. So, it's not "bricked" in the traditional sense, but, certainly soft bricked and unusable until we get either a 905 or ICS FXZ.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Not TOO big of an issue. It's called safestrap for a reason. (referring to the lack of ICS fxz)

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Eh? This isn't safestrap we're discussing.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> Eh? This isn't safestrap we're discussing.


I was replying to an earlier post, sorry

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

My bad,sorry.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Didn't realize I wasn't on the last page in the thread until after I posted

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> He's working on it and timmy10shoes is IM'ing with him now about it, but, essentially, yea, it's soft bricked. It's got a 235 kernel with some mashup of system and preinstall from 905 but not enough to get the 235 update to install on it. At this point he can't get back to CWR to restore his nandroid of 235, either. And clearly it won't boot in that state. So, it's not "bricked" in the traditional sense, but, certainly soft bricked and unusable until we get either a 905 or ICS FXZ.


So he can get into Stock Recovery but rsd won't let him fxz because of 235 so basically unless they figure something out he's bricked... At least until a 905 fxz comes out that will "hopefully" work with 235...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Didn't realize I wasn't on the last page in the thread until after I posted
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I hate when that happens

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> So he can get into Stock Recovery but rsd won't let him fxz because of 235 so basically unless they figure something out he's bricked... At least until a 905 fxz comes out that will "hopefully" work with 235...
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Kind of. A 905 FXZ won't directly help. It won't let him, for example, get to a working 905 system. But what it will allow is flashing system and preinstall so that 235 will then install over the top of his hybrid mess and restore to a working phone. And that method could be used for new leaks going forward....flash system, preinstall, the boot.img from the newest leak (which can be created using the patch in the update), and then the update will install correctly. That's what they did for the RAZR during their leak fun.


----------



## wiiareonfire

Is there even any way to guarentee that a .905 FXZ would even get one from a .235+ leak to a bootable state? Since the security is different, it might not be supported...

Or it could be independent of that. I'm not really sure how the FXZ works; all I know is what it does and what I have to do to get it to work.


----------



## SamuriHL

The full FXZ is useless. You can never get back to a working GB from 235+....*EVER*. Thank you locked bootloader. The idea is to use PARTS of the full FXZ to get enough of the system flashed so that the update, which requires 905 to be installed, will flash without error. Again, this is what they did for the RAZR to get people from leak to leak even though they were also locked. It's slightly more involved than that, but, that's the basic idea. Note that 905 will NEVER work doing this...it's just getting the right partitions in place so that the update installs. That's it.


----------



## wiiareonfire

Couldn't there be a way to edit the update files, so they don't check for the previous system to be intact, or that they check only the files and system parts that we _are_ able to replace? Or is that out of the question, some impossible-to-crack coding like the bootloader itself?


----------



## SamuriHL

wiiareonfire said:


> Couldn't there be a way to edit the update files


Let me stop you right there. No. They're signed.


----------



## wiiareonfire

Aah, that's what I was thinking, the word didn't come to mind *facepalm*
I'm guessing it's the same deal with the recovery, huh? No way to go S-OFF like HTC phones to deactivate signature checking? I'm guessing it's 'cause of the bootloader, isn't it?


----------



## SamuriHL

You are correct. The bootoader is the center of our hell with this phone and why I'm leaving the Bionic as soon as the S3 developer phone is released.


----------



## wiiareonfire

If I could spare the money, I'd be on a Galaxy Nexus right now. You know, unlockable bootloader as well, Jelly Bean already out, and I prefer the on-screen buttons. Just my preference really.
And it's cheaper, so I'd end up with that sooner than a S3 anyway


----------



## Obsidian

A locked bootloader is just an encrypted bootloader right? I know all phones come with a locked bootloader but they can unlock theirs because it's not encrypted

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> You are correct. The bootoader is the center of our hell with this phone and why I'm leaving the Bionic as soon as the S3 developer phone is released.


What is different about a dev phone?

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## wiiareonfire

Well wouldn't the dev phones come with unencrypted or specifically unlockable bootloaders? 
And if that's the case, what's stopping us from taking a bootloader or bootloader encryption from an unlockable bootloader and using it to crack an encrypted bootloader? Shouldn't they be the same/very similar if they're on the same hardware and software?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

wiiareonfire said:


> Well wouldn't the dev phones come with unencrypted or specifically unlockable bootloaders?
> And if that's the case, what's stopping us from taking a bootloader or bootloader encryption from an unlockable bootloader and using it to crack an encrypted bootloader? Shouldn't they be the same/very similar if they're on the same hardware and software?


There are millions of posts on this topic available on every droid forum ever to exist. I hate to sound like an ass and say to google WHY you can't do that, but google WHY you can't do that. It's not realistically possible


----------



## SamuriHL

So a solution to the 235 issue is in the works. We'll regroup tomorrow. The 905 FXZ has been acquired and will find its way everywhere by morning. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> So a solution to the 235 issue is in the works. We'll regroup tomorrow. The 905 FXZ has been acquired and will find its way everywhere by morning.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Glad to hear it bro... Good looking out

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## projektorboy

SamuriHL said:


> So a solution to the 235 issue is in the works. We'll regroup tomorrow. The 905 FXZ has been acquired and will find its way everywhere by morning.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


You're a hero sent from the heavens! Any FXZ is a great thing! Especially since it's the final GB FXZ. Been wanting that one for a long time. I know it's just a mental thing but I don't always feel like my phone is "clean" enough if I have to install an OTA. I'd much rather FXZ my phone.


----------



## android123

Well, AOKP was working perfectly for a week. Then poof, data won't work whatsoever. I've tried toggling, reflashing. nothing works. I am on unsafe now. Any suggestions?

Man, I really hate encrypted bootloaders. I liked my OG Droid and its unlocked bootloader. It's running ICS and everything works and is really stable.

Also, random question, anyone here use Good Link for corporate emails? Is there any good way to back up the app? When I back it up on titanium and have to flash a new rom or something, and restore the app, it'll no longer receive new messages, so I have request another access code from my company to get it to work.

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## envizion

android123 said:


> Well, AOKP was working perfectly for a week. Then poof, data won't work whatsoever. I've tried toggling, reflashing. nothing works. I am on unsafe now. Any suggestions?
> 
> Man, I really hate encrypted bootloaders. I liked my OG Droid and its unlocked bootloader. It's running ICS and everything works and is really stable.
> 
> Also, random question, anyone here use Good Link for corporate emails? Is there any good way to back up the app? When I back it up on titanium and have to flash a new rom or something, and restore the app, it'll no longer receive new messages, so I have request another access code from my company to get it to work.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


i notice this happening pretty frequently on ics roms. data will stay stable for a good while then suddenly goes to hell and seemingly becomes better once u reflash. as much as i love aokp, i think i can settle in just fine with stock ics.


----------



## SamuriHL

Mattigroff posted his script that uses the 905 FXZ to update to new leaks post 235 on droid hive. I would caution you that once on 235 or higher, the fxz itself will no longer restore you to a working phone. This will be true even of the ota so we all need to be careful until we get an ICS fxz. Nonetheless matt's method was used to unbrick John Galt's bionic last night. If you're not aware of who matt is he's the guy who created the method for the razr and d4 leaks... And has now created one for us. Use caution. I'm sticking with 232 until at least the soak test.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhugh406

Getting away from the 235 topic, any word on that ics blur rom davros was working on?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Pinned this topic to keep it at the top.


----------



## freddy0872

Mustang302LX said:


> Pinned this topic to keep it at the top.


Thank you! Was wondering if it would get pinned. Haha









Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Mustang302LX said:


> Pinned this topic to keep it at the top.


Thanks brother much appreciated

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

nhugh406 said:


> Getting away from the 235 topic, any word on that ics blur rom davros was working on?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I'll talk with them

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Did I tell you guys that the blur rom is pretty much done... Actually it might be completely done but you will have to use bootstrap to install it... I just sent messages to the boys about it but I don't know if they feel like teaching and dealing with all the mess that comes with telling people how to switch from ss to bs...

Maybe I can handle that part for them and we can get something going

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Alright I just heard back from Davros it isn't done yet... I'll keep you guys updated

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

That's going to be a major pain teaching people who are used to ss to go back to bs. I personally never switched to ss but I also don't use custom roms on my bionic. Teaching people the ramifications of doing this in a non-safe partition....UGH.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

IMO if someone doesn't understand 
the difference between ss and bs, it is probably better they stay on ss. It will save a lot of posts about bricked phones. LOL

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> Alright I just heard back from Davros it isn't done yet... I'll keep you guys updated
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Any chance you could find out if it will include webtop? The lack of 
webtop is the only thing holding me back from running liquid... That rom IS smooth.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Sadly those same people will be the ones to update to 235 without heeding the warnings.


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> IMO if someone doesn't understand
> the difference between ss and bs, it is probably better they stay on ss. It will save a lot of posts about bricked phones. LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


That's the problem though if i post the blur rom people have to switch to use it at this point so they will and they'll screw up but Davros sent me an edited bs that boots everytime so it'll help

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> Any chance you could find out if it will include webtop? The lack of
> webtop is the only thing holding me back from running liquid... That rom IS smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I'll ask

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Wait. Boot unsafe. Uninstall SS via the app. Uninstall the app. Install Bootstrap app. Bootstrap via app. Did I miss a step?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

If I did, then I'd love to know which, as would others, I'm sure. But it seems like a simple straightforward process.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

*905 fxz Found and Posted in OP Get it!!! Does not work with .232 so still no .232 link*


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Wait. Boot unsafe. Uninstall SS via the app. Uninstall the app. Install Bootstrap app. Bootstrap via app. Did I miss a step?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


You probably don't need to but I think the SS folders might still be there that you need to delete


----------



## SamuriHL

Um, dude....235. 23_5_


----------



## SamuriHL

Also, matt posted a script to deal with 235. NO GOING BACK, but, allows you to go forward.


----------



## Obsidian

So you will be allowed to move on to the next release hoping it will be the ota... Once they make it to the ota version they should be back on the ota path correct?


----------



## SamuriHL

Well, here's the thing I keep thinking about. The script allows you to move FORWARD only. So if OTA is 235, we're good. If it's 241, we're good. But here's what worries me. If 241 comes out, and they decide to release 235, we could be in trouble. There's a precedence for this, too. 5.5.893 vs 5.7.893 vs 5.8.894. Remember that? 5.5.893 was the OTA. And the others never saw the light of day. So there's a potential problem but you can go forward.


----------



## Obsidian

Quoted from John L. Galt @ DroidHive

A lot of things changed in .235. First of all, they finally added IPTables for our phones. Second, the optimization process is much more smoother, and does make the phone that much better if you don't erase data. *Third, you cannot revert from .235 to anything previous.*

Yes, that's right. *you cannot revert from .235 to anything previous.*

*905 FXZ will not work on .235. I bricked my phone last night proving it.*


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Well, here's the thing I keep thinking about. The script allows you to move FORWARD only. So if OTA is 235, we're good. If it's 241, we're good. But here's what worries me. If 241 comes out, and they decide to release 235, we could be in trouble. There's a precedence for this, too. 5.5.893 vs 5.7.893 vs 5.8.894. Remember that? 5.5.893 was the OTA. And the others never saw the light of day. So there's a potential problem but you can go forward.


Damn... yeah I remember that... they just need to get lucky and hope the numbering stays the same...


----------



## Obsidian

Everyone we could use another 905 fxz link if someone could make one I would appreciate it


----------



## SamuriHL

Someone in DH is telling us 235 should be the OTA and maybe soak starting soon. Take that as RUMOR.


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Everyone we could use another 905 fxz link if someone could make one I would appreciate it


http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1424-59905-fxz/

Check in that thread.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The safestrap directory won't adversely affect bootstrap any more than having a folder titled "gobbledygook" will. Bootstrap deals with it's own folders only. I'm presuming its CWR or a derivative, so it would likely be a /clockworkmod folder.

Safestrap files will of course take up valuable real estate, though. I'd say copying them to a PC or cloud storage couldn't hurt. If you choose to leave the bootstrap to return to safestrap and want to restore your previous system on safe side

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Does the 905 FXZ fix allows you to go to a clean 235 again, yes?

FXZ using rsd lite. 
Don't try to boot into 905, but go right to stock recovery and flash 235?
Profit.

Is this comprehensive, for a bare minimum install of 235? I'm guess razr root tool still works, since we can't boot and root 905 and use root keeper.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Last one. Does the modified xml format /data? Or can you use it to return to 235 and keep all your settings?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO. You CAN'T FXZ from 235. You will brick your phone. razr's edge root still works on 235. Again, if you're on 235 you MUST NOT FXZ. You can only use Matt's script. With that, you could reflash 235 if you want, or if you flash a new boot.img you can update to a newer build.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Last last one for real. The CRT off animation typically occurs in the center of the screen on other devices. On AOKP, and probably all the roms built with dhacker and hashcode's base, it occurs about 3/4 of the way down the screen. I didn't get out my micrometer, but it appears to be at the exact bottom of the resized image during the rotation funk. This happens in portrait mode. If you're in landscape, it happens in the exact same spot and orientation, as if you were still in portrait.

I would think that the off animation orientation would stay true to phone orientation. Will have to check my DX

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO. You CAN'T FXZ from 235. You will brick your phone. razr's edge root still works on 235. Again, if you're on 235 you MUST NOT FXZ. You can only use Matt's script. With that, you could reflash 235 if you want, or if you flash a new boot.img you can update to a newer build.


What steps does Matt's script take? Fastboots the /system and /preinstall among others from the fxz xml, right? So you can access bootloader with the proper fstab and files in place for the leak to patch them? I'm not recommending anyone try it manually without having a clear idea of what they're doing. But, I've stated before how much I don't use scripts for this sort of thing and would end up tearing it open to see the steps myself, then running through it manually. I'm a hands on type of person. Yes, I know the rooting script is a script, but it's simple and effective. If worse came to worse, any of us could perform those steps by hand.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

905 FXZ DOES NOT WORK WITH 235

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> What steps does Matt's script take? Fastboots the /system and /preinstall among others from the fxz xml, right? So you can access bootloader with the proper fstab and files in place for the leak to patch them? I'm not recommending anyone try it manually without having a clear idea of what they're doing. But, I've stated before how much I don't use scripts for this sort of thing and would end up tearing it open to see the steps myself, then running through it manually. I'm a hands on type of person. Yes, I know the rooting script is a script, but it's simple and effective. If worse came to worse, any of us could perform those steps by hand.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


NOT amongst others. It ONLY flashes system, preinstall, and the *MODIFIED* boot.img. Then you boot into recovery and flash the new update. NO OTHER images will flash from the FXZ. And RSD will choke and brick your phone.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1424-59905-fxz/
> 
> Check in that thread.


That's where I got the first one =)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Hmmm, there's gotta be more links floating around.


----------



## freddy0872

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO MAY BE UNCERTAIN AS TO HOW TO REMOVE SAFESTRAP AND INSTALL BOOT STRAP HERE IS A LITTLE GUIDE TO HELP YOU THROUGH THE PROCESS. ITS ACTUALLY VERY EASY. JUST MAKE SURE YOU UNINSTALL SAFESTRAP ON YOUR NON-SAFE SIDE!

Download Links are below as well if you need them!

*~~~~HOW TO SWITCH FROM SAFESTRAP TO BOOTSTRAP PROPERLY~~~~*

1.) *DO* your backups; backup your launcher, sms, TiBu, make a nandroid (whatever you do) including your internal SD and sd-ext if you are anal retentive like me and want to make sure your goods are safe. Then upload to DropBox! (Optional) 

2.) Reboot and boot into SafeStrap Boot Menu. In There you must switch to the NON-SAFE SIDE and after it has done its little tid-bit you need to then Reboot your system. (Boot into your Non-Safe side like normal (STOCK)).

3.) Once in your stock system you need to open your SafeStrap App and select the "Uninstall Recovery" option. After it does its work your SafeStrap should be uninstalled. A simple reboot will prove this as it will not show the SafeStrap splash screen before System
Boot. Your screen should look much like this screenshot!










4.) Now you are going to be able to install BootStrap. Simply install your Bionic BootStrap App and open it. Inside you will find a similar operation.
Here is a screen shot of Bionic BootStrap










5.)You need to simply click BootStrap Recovery and your done! Press the Reboot Recovery Button and the phone will then boot into the Bionic BootStrap.Your phone WILL NOT automatically boot into BootStrap like SafeStrap. This MUST be initiated by clicking the Reboot Recovery Button from the APP!

6.) Please remember that your SafeStrap Nandroids *WILL NOT WORK IN BOOTSTRAP AND THIS WILL CAUSE UNDESIREABLE PROBLEMS! *

Please keep in mind that I nor any one on this forum is responsible for what you do to your device

Blaming me or someone else for your mishaps will result in bad outcomes!
Such as Corrupted Data, Slow Death, Data Overage Charges, or anything that you may consider to be HELL! 

Please see the links below for a direct link to download Safestrap 2.0 and BootStrap.

Bionic BootStrap -- https://dl.dropbox.c...icBootstrap.apk

Bionic SafeStrap v2.0 -- https://dl.dropbox.c...ap-ICS-2.00.apk


----------



## SamuriHL

Very nice!


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> That's where I got the first one =)
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


http://www.megashare.com/4395538

Care of Dave12308 over at DH.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> NOT amongst others. It ONLY flashes system, preinstall, and the *MODIFIED* boot.img. Then you boot into recovery and flash the new update. NO OTHER images will flash from the FXZ. And RSD will choke and brick your phone.


Yeah, I get it. I actually got it BEFORE the posts I made that you can't FXZ to 905 directly. Unfortunately, nobody was paying attention to the question until the last post mentioning the modified boot image.

And if I asked if it flashed preinstall, system and others, then you tell me no and proceed to tell me the other thing it flashes in addition to the two I asked about, you're bring a bit ambiguous with the answer.

Oh yeah, be sure to remind me NOT to try a full 905 FXZ. I don't know if it's been mentioned before except by all three of us in nearly every post related to the question from the get go.

While I appreciate that you're trying to keep people who don't know any better from doing something utterly idiotic, I'm thinking that it was pretty obvious that I'm not a complete dolt by the questions and how they were asked.

It's a thread about the ICS leaks, and I was asking for clarification on the workings of the process to get a fresh 235 install it on a broken 235 already. If someone reads part of the conversation and makes a bad decision about what they should do through their own impatience and lack of understanding of the process, then they deserve to get a soft brick and learn how to fix it.

I'm trying to get the process for fixing it squared away from a step by step standpoint before I even consider flashing 235. I can also guarantee that there are a good number of people lurking in the thread who would like to know how and why the script does its business, even if they never run through it manually.

So, minor rant finished.

Can I fxz to 905 if I flash 235?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Wasn't trying to insult or upset you. I've dealt with a LOT of questions on 235 so forgive me for being overly cautious. I don't want to see ANYONE brick their phone...even soft bricking it. His script flashes system, preinstall, and a modified boot image. That's all. Then you boot into recovery and flash your new update. Not much to it. The boot image can be created by us or you can wait til someone makes one and posts it. That's all there is to it. Again, I apologize.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Very nice!


Thanks man!  its simple really!
But figured it would help those who might get lost somewhere. or mistakenly uninstall safestrap in the safeside. Should just be able to install it again. But never know. They may think "OH! I need to delete my safestrap folder too!
OOOPS! there goes stock!" HAHA
TIME TO FXZ! LMAO!


----------



## SamuriHL

Well, I know a bit about the Bionic but I know NOTHING about SS at all. So that was good.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> Wasn't trying to insult or upset you. I've dealt with a LOT of questions on 235 so forgive me for being overly cautious. I don't want to see ANYONE brick their phone...even soft bricking it. His script flashes system, preinstall, and a modified boot image. That's all. Then you boot into recovery and flash your new update. Not much to it. The boot image can be created by us or you can wait til someone makes one and posts it. That's all there is to it. Again, I apologize.


It's all good. I was frustrated about some crap going on in my physical world and and vented here. My apologies as well.

So the short version is to flash the bare requirements for booting into 905 based recovery do the 235 patch can do it's job on the files it's meant to patch.

I have questions about the creation of the boot image, but I'll pm them if you don't mind?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1702233

No need to PM. Read that.  And yes, that's exactly right. You flash only what the update is looking for, which leaves you in an unbootable state, then you boot into recovery, flash the new update, wipe the cache, and then you're good to go with a bootable phone again. Hope that helps!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1702233
> 
> No need to PM. Read that.  And yes, that's exactly right. You flash only what the update is looking for, which leaves you in an unbootable state, then you boot into recovery, flash the new update, wipe the cache, and then you're good to go with a bootable phone again. Hope that helps!


Makes plenty of sense. Just missing the part about how you modify the boot image to work with the mix and match files on the device in that post pseudo fxz and pre flash interim. Hopefully, that link sheds light on the subject.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Oh I think it'll help you out.







It involves doing an applypatch on the 905 boot.img using the boot.img.p from the update to create a new patched boot.img. Since an update will install if the kernel matches the version it's patching to, it'll work.


----------



## freddy0872

Here is another link to the XML format FXZ that was linked at Droid Hive.
I take no credit for this, just throwing out another download link (the more the merrier!  )

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbcWZhOTZTcncwX1E


----------



## Obsidian

Pooka we know you knew but by the way you wrote it it could have confused others so instantly any post that may lead someone to doing something horrible to their phone must be immediately followed by a post to correct a

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm going to 235.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Looks like the patch process not only patches to compatible fstab and format (etc) but also pads the patched boot image with calculated random data to match the file size and hash expected by the 235 update-script. Genius

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

*any misconceptions

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Thanks man!  its simple really!
> But figured it would help those who might get lost somewhere. or mistakenly uninstall safestrap in the safeside. Should just be able to install it again. But never know. They may think "OH! I need to delete my safestrap folder too!
> OOOPS! there goes stock!" HAHA
> TIME TO FXZ! LMAO!


Freddy I made your guide the first post after the OP =)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> I'm going to 235.


Let us know if the grass is greener? Sounds like there were performance enhancing drugs used on this leak. I only intend to go to it if there's a requirement for aokp or cm9 honestly. I figure that any enhancements to the tuning of the os will be lost when I flash over it anyway. So, if there's an improved connectivity or some such that can't be pulled in from those files in any other way than jumping to 235, I'll make the jump. Otherwise, jumping to a new leak ain't like dusting crops.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

The ONLY reason I'm jumping is because I don't much care. I'm getting an S3 developer phone anyway, so, if I'm stuck on 235 for a while, no big deal.


----------



## SamuriHL

All done. Rooted. BS installed and taking a nandroid before I do anything else. Looks good so far.


----------



## Obsidian

I hear ya but .232 is working flawless for me right now so even if I didn't care it wouldn't make any sense to make the move... The Bionic is still a couple hundred dollar phone =) so don't make it unsaleable


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm not recommending most people do so. But for me it was an ok move because even if I'm stuck on 235 until an fxz comes out it'll be fine. Others who need their phone should use more caution and sense than me. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Freddy I made your guide the first post after the OP =)


Cool beans! Just trying to help out.


----------



## freddy0872

Is anyone having issues with the long press back button to kill app function?
Sometimes when i press the back button a few times when im say 3 or 4 windows deep it just kills the app?
Any way to adjust the long press duration?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Is anyone having issues with the long press back button to kill app function?
> Sometimes when i press the back button a few times when im say 3 or 4 windows deep it just kills the app?
> Any way to adjust the long press duration?


That's happened to me with every ROM on multiple devices. It doesn't catch that you've let up on the back button because it's too busy reloading what you were doing last to notice. Lame way of putting it, but it basically seems like Android doesn't poll the key presses nonstop and you can fake a long press on back or home if you multi-tap it just the right way


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It's a self contained wifi linux system in the palm of your hand with LOTS of processing power, for sure. But even the hardest core of systems with multiple cores will occasionally lag out. This is a dual core system that may or may not even be using both cores all the time. Not sure how or when it enables the second core on the leaks, and even LESS sure whether the ICS leak based roms handle multi core usage efficiently. I'd say not very efficiently yet, as my quadrant scores in AOKP are crap compared to .232


----------



## freddy0872

My crack flasher addiction is getting relentless. Lol. Need something to do... any ideas?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Go unlock the bootloader for us.


----------



## woddale

+1


----------



## matjmonk

freddy0872 said:


> Is anyone having issues with the long press back button to kill app function?
> Sometimes when i press the back button a few times when im say 3 or 4 windows deep it just kills the app?
> Any way to adjust the long press duration?


It seems to work ok for me on the CM9 leak, it will usually go back one screen but then it will kill the app. Of course, it sometimes kills the app when all I wanted to do was go back, so who knows what evil lurks in the mind of DROID?


----------



## freddy0872

matjmonk said:


> It seems to work ok for me on the CM9 leak, it will usually go back one screen but then it will kill the app. Of course, it sometimes kills the app when all I wanted to do was go back, so who knows what evil lurks in the mind of DROID?


That's exactly what I was talking about! Like in browser. U wanted to go back 2 pages and oh! Ur back at ur home screen! Lol yea I agree android has a mind of its own!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Go unlock the bootloader for us.


I do have the key. Lol. 
Some weird update that came thru cheesecake. Nah I'm just messin! I WISH we could! My boss got the new sg3 damn! Its soooooo nice!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> I do have the key. Lol.
> Some weird update that came thru cheesecake. Nah I'm just messin! I WISH we could! My boss got the new sg3 damn! Its soooooo nice!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Can't wait til I can get mine. I keep hitting refresh on the samsung page but still "coming soon." And I quote "SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!"


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Can't wait til I can get mine. I keep hitting refresh on the samsung page but still "coming soon." And I quote "SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!"


Wish I had the mulah to buy a new phone outright! Let alone a dev phone lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I don't REALLY have the money to do so right now. But the screen on my replacement Bionic sucks and quite frankly I've had about all I can take of this locked bootloader nonsense. I came from an OG Droid to the Bionic with the thought of "meh,how bad can a locked bootloader really be?" Yeaaaaa. They suck. Royally. I like messing around with my device and having to tiptoe around the locked bootloader is nonsense. So once I saw the developer S3 get announced I decided it was the phone for me. I'm going all in as soon as it's released. Oh, and I have to pay full price anyway to keep my unlimited data. So, win win? For someone I guess....


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> I don't REALLY have the money to do so right now. But the screen on my replacement Bionic sucks and quite frankly I've had about all I can take of this locked bootloader nonsense. I came from an OG Droid to the Bionic with the thought of "meh,how bad can a locked bootloader really be?" Yeaaaaa. They suck. Royally. I like messing around with my device and having to tiptoe around the locked bootloader is nonsense. So once I saw the developer S3 get announced I decided it was the phone for me. I'm going all in as soon as it's released. Oh, and I have to pay full price anyway to keep my unlimited data. So, win win? For someone I guess....


Is that what they r doing now? Making u pay full price to keep unlimited data? I got the bionic like back in November ish. They let me keep it then.. didn't pay full price either. Unless this is something new.

I'm still not even sure what some of the differences are with locked vs. Unlocked. I've only had d2g and now bionic.

Isn't the boot loader blocking us from say installing a boot manager?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

The locked bootloader means you can only install signed updates. Prevents us from doing custom kernels, custom recovery, etc. It sucks. 

And OMG you haven't been paying attention?  VZW nuked unlimited even for grandfathered people. If you get another subsidized phone you'll be forced into their new shared data plan BS. And no unlimited option. Only way we can keep unlimited is to buy phones outright and not change our contract. It's insanely sucky.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I wonder how that will affect me in two years, since I snuck in to unlimited 4G before they implemented the restrictions?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Buy your phone outright and let your contract expire. Go month to month. They can't change it unless you do. Buying a subsidized phone locks you into a new 2 year agreement which they can then change the terms.


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> That's exactly what I was talking about! Like in browser. U wanted to go back 2 pages and oh! Ur back at ur home screen! Lol yea I agree android has a mind of its own!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I open new pages in tabs =)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Buy your phone outright and let your contract expire. Go month to month. They can't change it unless you do. Buying a subsidized phone locks you into a new 2 year agreement which they can then change the terms.


Yup... That is why swappa is so busy now

And with all the home isp's killing data limits you have to have unlimited somewhere... What's funny is we are the reason why it's all limited... 5% of the users use 90% of the data

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I sat and figured out my average data usage per month once I think it was less than 2-1/2 gb. If I were to share 4 with my family, we'd maybe hit 5 gb between the 4 of us.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Lol I'm up to 600gb every month

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Use up my Comcast 300 then switch to my phone for the rest...

I guess I'm always over 350

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Maybe if I wasn't messing with 232 blur stuff I would make the move to 235 but for those of you who want to run a blur rom I'd advise not making the move... It's getting close =)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Yup... That is why swappa is so busy now
> 
> And with all the home isp's killing data limits you have to have unlimited somewhere... What's funny is we are the reason why it's all limited... 5% of the users use 90% of the data
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I don't even use much 4G data. I only use it when I'm at work and only go into the office once a week at MOST. I didn't go in at all this week. I have a 35/15 fiber connection and 25/5 cable connection at home so I'm generally covered and have no limits all things considered.


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Maybe if I wasn't messing with 232 blur stuff I would make the move to 235 but for those of you who want to run a blur rom I'd advise not making the move... It's getting close =)
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Do we have an approximation as to possibly when?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Wish I had an answer for you...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Lol I'm up to 600gb every month
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


How do you get to 600gb a month?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Movies TV shows Programs

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Do we have an approximation as to possibly when?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I can tell you this I am writing this from a blur rom I just flashed from the Haters

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> I can tell you this I am writing this from a blur rom I just flashed from the Haters
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Hand it over! Haha! Don't be greedy now! Lmao

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

Hey guys Im staying on 232 just kind of curious anyone know what 235 is like?


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, it's good. If you're happy on 232 I recommend you stick to it as 235 has a new security model and will not allow you to downgrade. EVER. We can move forward to new leaks, but, no FXZ.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Movies TV shows Programs
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Yeah, that could do it in a wink. I watch that stuff on a TV or movie screen. This made it difficult to troubleshoot things like HDMI, Hulu, or Netflix when I was maintaining CM7 for the DX, as I don't use any of them

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

SamuriHL said:


> Yea, it's good. If you're happy on 232 I recommend you stick to it as 235 has a new security model and will not allow you to downgrade. EVER. We can move forward to new leaks, but, no FXZ.


Thanks man I read that so now your all dressed up with no place to go lol. So what are the differences 232 seems pretty good to me got 905 all beat to hell


----------



## SamuriHL

Seems more stable and polished. I haven't really noticed many differences myself. Battery life is a crapshoot for many people but that's been true across the whole spectrum. My battery life is improved quite a bit. But then, I froze all the crapware.  In any case, I think they're getting really close to a soak test. Not sure if 235 will be it or not, but, we're definitely closer.


----------



## woddale

I got the extended battery and I gotta say I havent had a problem with anything since wright from the start. Unless I screw something up and burn it upbtrying to get it fixed


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea I can't say I've had much problems with battery either. Even on 4G. Some builds have been better than others, that's for sure.


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Hand it over! Haha! Don't be greedy now! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Lol I wish I could... It isn't ready anyway

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## woddale

SamuriHL said:


> Yea I can't say I've had much problems with battery either. Even on 4G. Some builds have been better than others, that's for sure.


I dont think your gonna have any trouble on 235 the only time they ever used the same # waz the first OTA and I think they nust threw that one at us just because.


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Lol I wish I could... It isn't ready anyway
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Wat still seems to be wrong with it?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Yeah, that could do it in a wink. I watch that stuff on a TV or movie screen. This made it difficult to troubleshoot things like HDMI, Hulu, or Netflix when I was maintaining CM7 for the DX, as I don't use any of them
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Me too but I download them and stream them through my ps3...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## maverik

Ok so I know this is off topic but my father upgraded two lines on his own account and both seem to have kept unlimited data. Ordered thru Amazon so don't know if that had anything to do with it will update later to see if both unlimited plans were kept


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Me too but I download them and stream them through my ps3...
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Download torrents on the PC here and stream through OG XBox. XBMC. 

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Download torrents on the PC here and stream through OG XBox. XBMC.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I have nothing but issues streaming thru the Xbox. Either a video format issue or it just constantly buffers. And my network and PC r well more than fast enough lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

The PS3 Media Server is better than the on board Windows 7 server... The third party server refreshes quick so the second a file is in my shared folder I can read it and it also reads MKV files flawlessly as well as adding in the subs. I rarely copy a file to a flash drive anymore and barely ever burn dvds... But Comcast has a 300gb limit and I like HD movies so they are all 4-10 gigs


----------



## Obsidian

woddale said:


> I got the extended battery and I gotta say I havent had a problem with anything since wright from the start. Unless I screw something up and burn it upbtrying to get it fixed


AOKP after milestone... extended battery... light use... crazy battery life

https://dl.dropbox.c...20715231113.png


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> AOKP after milestone... extended battery... light use... crazy battery life
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...20715231113.png


Yea I only get 250 for Comcast. I'm already about 64% used of that. Gay. My speeds r good tho. Usually 25 down and 4ish up.

Dood how u get more than a day? I know u got extended battery but still. Mine only goes for about 10 hrs normal use.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Lol because I know how to run my ish... lol but yeah a day and a half with 40% left was pretty crazy


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Lol because I know how to run my ish... lol but yeah a day and a half with 40% left was pretty crazy


So what's the trick? Mods? Flashing some hack? Hooking a 110v line up to ur phone? Running no data no wifi? Lmao 

Got some tips?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Here is what I'm looking at. Now mind u about a half he ago I was at 4%.. and it got plugged in. So that's why its in mid 20s now









Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

My battery life improved drastically when I stopped restoring user apps with the data for apps that sync a lot. Just the app, then login to whatever account.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> My battery life improved drastically when I stopped restoring user apps with the data for apps that sync a lot. Just the app, then login to whatever account.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Hmmmmmmm. I need to see what I use I don't use a whole lot

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrJay

I use set cpu profiles to get a full day of moderate use and have around 40 percent left when I get home after 10 hrs off charger. Standard battery. Nothing syncing except weather every 4 hours on aokp m6 on top of 232.

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## Obsidian

That is exactly the type of battery life needed


----------



## Obsidian

Does anyone know if there is a way to program macros into a android keyboard?

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## terrapin01

Do any of these roms support flash in the browser?


----------



## freddy0872

terrapin01 said:


> Do any of these roms support flash in the browser?


I haven't had an issue on aokp. Just dl the flash player app 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Hey obsidian...I just finished creating a new script that will do as much automation as possible for making new boot images that we can use to flash updates beyond 235. I used Matt's instructions and automated a lot of it. You basically extract the boot.img.p from the update, and pull some values from the update-script in the update. This enables the magic behind going from one secure leak (i.e. 235) to a new one when and if a new one is leaked or OTA.


----------



## Obsidian

Cool brother... Is it the same link or different?

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Hey guys just wanted to let you know that I'm now running v2 of TeamHaterz Motoblur Rom... It still has a ways to go but it's debloated and running smoothly so don't give up hope those boys are working hard for us

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Cool brother... Is it the same link or different?
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I haven't released it yet. I don't think I'll send that out in the wild since only a couple people will need it. Once the boot img is made it can be shared with all. But it works... We tested it tonight.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Well I'm glad you have a handle on it... Good to know the people that made the move have a good chance to move forward =)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> I haven't released it yet. I don't think I'll send that out in the wild since only a couple people will need it. Once the boot img is made it can be shared with all. But it works... We tested it tonight.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Hence why most people probably do not want to make that scary and almost unnessecary jump...
Ive been contimplating it only because it will give me something to do and give me more of a challenge when it comes time to flash another leak or OTA.

**OFF TOPIC**
Set my profiles up in SetCpu, see what it does, i have my weather update every hour. Dont think that actually causes much battery drain since it only takes a split second to download the refreshed data.

Minus the battery manager built into the OS is there something better that will show maybe more details or something about battery useage? i got battery monitor and a widget running but wasnt sure if there was some other app i was maybe missing. Like a secret gem every one knows about. Except me obviously. Lol


----------



## DrJay

Yeah you don't need 1.2ghz with the screen off in your pocket.... 
To me that was always the beauty of setCpu. Battery savings are pretty big if you sync, get a lot of email, Facebook and stuff. Don't need to waste the power to run the processors so high when even 600mz is totally sufficient for sync tasks. It will always be faster than the connection anyway. Now angry birds is another story!!

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Well I'm glad you have a handle on it... Good to know the people that made the move have a good chance to move forward =)
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Yea I think we should be okay going forward. I just wish they'd get the ota out the door so they can start working on jb.









Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

freddy0872 said:


> Hence why most people probably do not want to make that scary and almost unnessecary jump...
> Ive been contimplating it only because it will give me something to do and give me more of a challenge when it comes time to flash another leak or OTA.
> 
> **OFF TOPIC**
> Set my profiles up in SetCpu, see what it does, i have my weather update every hour. Dont think that actually causes much battery drain since it only takes a split second to download the refreshed data.
> 
> Minus the battery manager built into the OS is there something better that will show maybe more details or something about battery useage? i got battery monitor and a widget running but wasnt sure if there was some other app i was maybe missing. Like a secret gem every one knows about. Except me obviously. Lol


It might be a little overkill for what you are looking for, but system panel is a great system monitoring program. I never noticed a negative impact on the battery from running it in the background. I use the pro version as it supports history, and other features.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Herrsmoothe

SamuriHL said:


> Yea I think we should be okay going forward. I just wish they'd get the ota out the door so they can start working on jb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


LOL! Will we never be content with what we have? Once we get an official OTA of ICS we will already be drooling over Krispy Kreme, or Lollipop. LOL!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Herrsmoothe said:


> LOL! Will we never be content with what we have? Once we get an official OTA of ICS we will already be drooling over Krispy Kreme, or Lollipop. LOL!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Well I just put jb on my Xoom lte last night so I'm looking forward. We could already have it on bionic if we didn't have a locked bootloader. That kexec boot does intrigue me though. Should open up a myriad of possibilities for us. Don't get me wrong... I love ics on the bionic but you know I've been using it on the Xoom since January already so it's not exactly "new" to me at this point.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> Well I just put jb on my Xoom lte last night so I'm looking forward. We could already have it on bionic if we didn't have a locked bootloader. That kexec boot does intrigue me though. Should open up a myriad of possibilities for us. Don't get me wrong... I love ics on the bionic but you know I've been using it on the Xoom since January already so it's not exactly "new" to me at this point.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


If the boot process on the bionic is anything like on the DX/D2/D2G, then it won't matter how many kernels you inject with kexec. The radio was more or less initialized during boot at a point where injecting a new kernel after would break it, and you couldn't reinitialize the radio because we don't have any way to make the proper system call after the new kernel is in place without bootloader keys. Thank you locked bootloader. If we HAD the keys, using kexec would be unnecessary 

Not sure if the bionic boots the same way or not, though. Might, since it's a motorola device and they had a working process with no need to change it. If it ain't broke...

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> If the boot process on the bionic is anything like on the DX/D2/D2G, then it won't matter how many kernels you inject with kexec. The radio was more or less initialized during boot at a point where injecting a new kernel after would break it, and you couldn't reinitialize the radio because we don't have any way to make the proper system call after the new kernel is in place without bootloader keys. Thank you locked bootloader. If we HAD the keys, using kexec would be unnecessary
> 
> Not sure if the bionic boots the same way or not, though. Might, since it's a motorola device and they had a working process with no need to change it. If it ain't broke...
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Good info, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> If the boot process on the bionic is anything like on the DX/D2/D2G, then it won't matter how many kernels you inject with kexec. The radio was more or less initialized during boot at a point where injecting a new kernel after would break it, and you couldn't reinitialize the radio because we don't have any way to make the proper system call after the new kernel is in place without bootloader keys. Thank you locked bootloader. If we HAD the keys, using kexec would be unnecessary
> 
> Not sure if the bionic boots the same way or not, though. Might, since it's a motorola device and they had a working process with no need to change it. If it ain't broke...
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I don't have the link handy but I know someone was close to making it work for moto devices. I don't have all the details but I found it interesting and something we should be watching closely.


----------



## SamuriHL

http://www.eternityproject.eu/topic/49-bootloader-bypass-kexec-for-motorola-razr/#entry342

Apparently that's being worked on to port over to the Bionic as we speak. Like in the last couple days progress has been made I guess.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> http://www.eternityproject.eu/topic/49-bootloader-bypass-kexec-for-motorola-razr/#entry342
> 
> Apparently that's being worked on to port over to the Bionic as we speak. Like in the last couple days progress has been made I guess.


That's great news!

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea I can't pretend to know much about it but apparently smart people are working on it so who knows.


----------



## jwjones2

SamuriHL said:


> Well I just put jb on my Xoom lte last night so I'm looking forward. We could already have it on bionic if we didn't have a locked bootloader. That kexec boot does intrigue me though. Should open up a myriad of possibilities for us. Don't get me wrong... I love ics on the bionic but you know I've been using it on the Xoom since January already so it's not exactly "new" to me at this point.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


I agree with you about JB. I have it on my Kindle Fire and it is amazing. I do think, though, after the Bionic gets an OTA then development will speed up a bit again.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

jwjones2 said:


> I agree with you about JB. I have it on my Kindle Fire and it is amazing. I do think, though, after the Bionic gets an OTA then development will speed up a bit again.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


It should. Moto was smart and unified all the builds for similar hardware (d4/razr/bionic) so that all they have to do going forward is rebuild it for each device and it's done. That means we should see JB for d4/razr/bionic being released much closer together.


----------



## Obsidian

And with JB being so close to ICS there should not be too many issues like we had with our GB kernel

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Anyone running JB on a different device? My Nexus 7 just got shipped

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> Anyone running JB on a different device? My Nexus 7 just got shipped
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I'm running eos' jelly bean rom on my xoom. But it's still on their ics kernel, still works well though.! I'm waiting for jb aokp for my gnex.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## Obsidian

I'm an AOKP fan myself

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Team EOS JB on my Xoom LTE. LOVE it.


----------



## maverik

this is off topic but I went halfway thru the upgrade processes on verizon.com and this is what was waiting for me when i was finished 
I did read on Droid-life that some customers have been able to keep their unlimited data however some have not be so fortunate.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> I'm an AOKP fan myself
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Same here, I really liked the blackice kangorade that trav624(not sure on the numbers) made. Just a themed and tweaked aokp. I'll be trying his version of jb for sure when it comes out. Other than those two, I'd be interested in liquid. I love what cm does, but I've never stuck on running their roms, except for cm4dx that pooka compiled for the dx. By far the best dx rom I ran.


----------



## envizion

the 7/20 aokp still works for .232 right? can't get wifi tether to work on stock ics, thinking bout running aokp again.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

envizion said:


> the 7/20 aokp still works for .232 right? can't get wifi tether to work on stock ics, thinking bout running aokp again.


I'm on 7/20 over 232. Haven't tried tethering yet. Last time I used it was 7/13 build and if I used the generic ics profile, it rebooted every time I turned off tethering. If I used the Droid Bionic profile, it worked with access control enabled but no password was required to connect even though I had one set up. Fortunately, access control being enabled still allowed me to pick and choose who/what could connect.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwjones2

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> That's great news!
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


hashcode just tweeted about the progress of kexec and how it may affect the bionic. Here is the link to the blog post he made: http://blog.hash-of-codes.com

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7bigjohn

envizion said:


> the 7/20 aokp still works for .232 right? can't get wifi tether to work on stock ics, thinking bout running aokp again.


Stock wifi tether works fine for me on stock 232 after the sqllite hack. Im rooted too running the nova launcher and power options and am very happy with the stability of everything including 4g. I can get 4g in the can now at work! This may not be a good thing though because my legs keep falling asleep.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

Moved into my new house today and now I'm without Internet for 4 days... NOOOOOOOOO

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Ewwww. That sucks.


----------



## Obsidian

Yes sir... I am getting some high speed ish though so it's worth the wait

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Well that'll be nice then.


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Yes sir... I am getting some high speed ish though so it's worth the wait
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


High-speed ish. ... are u saying its like high speed ish (kinda fast)? Or is there some new standard out that I haven't seen yet that is abbreviated ish? Haha

Congrats on the move btw!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Ish = Shit bro&#8230;just trying to keep it pg 

Oh and thx

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Insanity

I'm currently running safestrap 1.0. To update to 2.0, I'm assuming I have to change back to unsafe, uninstall 1.0 and install 2.0?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Insanity said:


> I'm currently running safestrap 1.0. To update to 2.0, I'm assuming I have to change back to unsafe, uninstall 1.0 and install 2.0?


Safestrap 2 is only to be used on the ICS leaks, as far as I know. But yes, go to unsafe, open the app and uninstall from there, then uninstall the app.

I'm guessing you're going to ICS from 905?

If not, I'm not sure you can use safestrap 2

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I look at the AOKP change log and nothing new has been added. I still flash every nightly as soon as I can. I may have a problem

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Insanity

Any chance someone could link instructions and file to update to. 905?

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Insanity said:


> Any chance someone could link instructions and file to update to. 905?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


You could try the link in the OP. I know. Crazy talk. Why check the OP?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It will be fine to FXZ to 905 from anything EXCEPT 235.

RSD lite and the fxz and you're set

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Insanity

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You could try the link in the OP. I know. Crazy talk. Why check the OP?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Jeez, no need for that. I wasn't sure if that was the .902 to .905 update or not.

I thought updates were supposed to be named with the previous version you update from.


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You could try the link in the OP. I know. Crazy talk. Why check the OP?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Haha! So u were saying the change log never changed. I haven't looked in a while but nope defiantly hasn't. Is there any reason for this? Or are changes being made and the log just isn't referencing it?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Insanity said:


> Jeez, no need for that. I wasn't sure if that was the .902 to .905 update or not.
> 
> I thought updates were supposed to be named with the previous version you update from.


They are, you're spot on there. But the fxz is labeled as such in the OP and obsidian is OCD about keeping this OP current


----------



## Insanity

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> They are, you're spot on there. But the fxz is labeled as such in the OP and obsidian is OCD about keeping this OP current


Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2

Okay. Thanks for the info.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I guess the confusion in naming could be that moto names their updates only by the build it updates from, while fxz files are the other way around; named by what they take you to.

Since you can use the fxz to get to that build from any other build, you can't use the same naming convention, but it's ambiguous overall.

Note: you can't FXZ from 235 ICS. If you upgraded to that, there's only a way to revert it to a fresh install of 235 or whatever the next leak/OTA is. No going back from the OTA of Doom, much like the 621 build for the DroidX.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Insanity

Do I use the .905 fxz or the 232 update? I flashed back to .902 but when I try to flash .905 through stock recovery it fails.

Never mind this. I managed to get it to work.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

You should be able to use the 905 FXZ and follow it up with upgrading to 232 from stock recovery

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Insanity

Can I root after I get onto 232?

Never mind again. I tried the razr root program.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Insanity said:


> Can I root after I get onto 232?
> 
> Never mind again. I tried the razr root program.


Damn, you ninja'd everyone on that answer

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Damn, you ninja'd everyone on that answer
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


We should put links to downloads and tips somewhere in the thread..... maybe the OP.... ;-)

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Ish = Shit bro&#8230;just trying to keep it pg
> 
> Oh and thx
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


We should get those black n white icons that say TV-MA or PG-13
And put it in the OP lmao

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> We should get those black n white icons that say TV-MA or PG-13
> And put it in the OP lmao
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Very few people would ever see them. I blame the ability to jump to the first unread post more than people actively not looking by choice

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Very few people would ever see them. I blame the ability to jump to the first unread post more than people actively not looking by choice
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


True. 
Couldn't agree more

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

4G no longer works for me on the latest AOKP nightlies. Anyone else having that issue?
It's kinda weird but it seems that the latest nightlies have less stable data. The ones from around a week back, especially before milestone 6, seem to have better data.

And can I downgrade my AOKP nightly to a earlier, ex build 40, without wiping?

(I'm on ICS leak builds. I'm on ICS leak .229)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I've had zero problems with data on the recent AOKP builds.

As far as downgrading, especially to pre-milestone 6, that's likely going to require a wipe. You might get away with it, but the chances are VERY slim

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I've had zero problems with data on the recent AOKP builds.
> 
> As far as downgrading, especially to pre-milestone 6, that's likely going to require a wipe. You might get away with it, but the chances are VERY slim
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Yea my data has been solid! Haven't wiped in a while! 
I would agree with you that a wipe should be done. I think he was building them off the leaks as they were coming out. Not sure if it really meant a big change in the system or anything. Worse comes to worse you can always try it without a full wipe and see how your data is after wards. If its still crappy then do ur full wipe. I'd just go back to 905 and start fresh if you have the time and don't feel like toying with it to much.

*** off topic ***
Did some reading on new Samsung sg3... not sure if this has been in play for a while but what is the flash counter? Just shows how many times a custom rom was flashed? Kinda like your odometer in your car? Shows how much it was used?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

freddy0872 said:


> Yea my data has been solid! Haven't wiped in a while!
> I would agree with you that a wipe should be done. I think he was building them off the leaks as they were coming out. Not sure if it really meant a big change in the system or anything. Worse comes to worse you can always try it without a full wipe and see how your data is after wards. If its still crappy then do ur full wipe. I'd just go back to 905 and start fresh if you have the time and don't feel like toying with it to much.
> 
> *** off topic ***
> Did some reading on new Samsung sg3... not sure if this has been in play for a while but what is the flash counter? Just shows how many times a custom rom was flashed? Kinda like your odometer in your car? Shows how much it was used?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Could this problem occur because I'm on the .229 leak, rather than .232? I have strong and stable data on the unsafe side though.

Only problem I have with wiping is that I need to get another access code for Good for Enterprise. I've already requested several this year, so it'll be really weird. When I try to backup the app with titanium, it no longer receives newer message. 
Thanks


----------



## freddy0872

android123 said:


> Could this problem occur because I'm on the .229 leak, rather than .232? I have strong and stable data on the unsafe side though.
> 
> Only problem I have with wiping is that I need to get another access code for Good for Enterprise. I've already requested several this year, so it'll be really weird. When I try to backup the app with titanium, it no longer receives newer message.
> Thanks


I've seen that several people had better luck with data connectivity. I did for sure. Can't say its a solid fact but definitely seems to be that way.

Hmm most of that enterprise crap seems to throw a lot of loops and hoops when it comes to re doing things. Why don't you give the script samurihl made up that involves upgrading a leak with no data loss! Works great actually! Might just do the trick for ya! Surprised TiBu doesn't keep the settings for your exchange services. (Assuming they are exchange)

Let's us know if we can be of more help! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The settings issue might stem from the device ID being different than the one you had when you installed. From what I see, the leaks maintain your device ID when you flash from 905, but when you flash cm9, aokp, axiom, or liquid, those are built with test keys (look at your "About Phone").

Basically, you get a new device ID, a new MAC address when you are connected to wifi, and who knows what else.

Sounds like the license for your app is for a specific account and a specific device. Flashing the ROM changes how the device identifies itself, so the app security says NOPE!


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> The settings issue might stem from the device ID being different than the one you had when you installed. From what I see, the leaks maintain your device ID when you flash from 905, but when you flash cm9, aokp, axiom, or liquid, those are built with test keys (look at your "About Phone").
> 
> Basically, you get a new device ID, a new MAC address when you are connected to wifi, and who knows what else.
> 
> Sounds like the license for your app is for a specific account and a specific device. Flashing the ROM changes how the device identifies itself, so the app security says NOPE!


Ah. Well I know when I say do a complete wipe and flash my rom of choice and run TiBu it asks me if I want to apply the previous android ID. I wonder if that would fix his issue with it then

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Ah. Well I know when I say do a complete wipe and flash my rom of choice and run TiBu it asks me if I want to apply the previous android ID. I wonder if that would fix his issue with it then
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


It fixes My Backup Root for restoring SMS/MMS, since otherwise, it complains about it not being able to restore to a different device without pro.


----------



## Obsidian

Boys and Girls if you would like a version of Bootstrap that boots everytime here it is =) .... and you know me I will add it to the OP soon

https://docs.google....aVNDT1Q2VnllS1k

EDIT: BTW this was edited by TeamHaterz... Davros sent it to me so thank them


----------



## android123

Well, I don't have TiBu Pro. Maybe I'll get that and try restoring my device ID with that and then it might work or try MyBackup.

For now, I don't really have time to update the leak. I may no do it until the OTA is out.

Anyways, thanks so much for your help/suggestions. I'll report back if I can fix it.

Edit: I got 4G working after a lot of reboots and settings changes


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Boys and Girls if you would like a version of Bootstrap that boots everytime here it is =) .... and you know me I will add it to the OP soon
> 
> https://docs.google....aVNDT1Q2VnllS1k
> 
> EDIT: BTW this was edited by TeamHaterz... Davros sent it to me so thank them


Might be a nice tool to have handy. I like safestrap, but having a backup of two systems is kind of redundant when you start adding nandroid backups to it as well.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

android123 said:


> Well, I don't have TiBu Pro. Maybe I'll get that and try restoring my device ID with that and then it might work or try MyBackup.
> 
> For now, I don't really have time to update the leak. I may no do it until the OTA is out.
> 
> Anyways, thanks so much for your help/suggestions. I'll report back if I can fix it.


TiBu was the BEST spend in the market/play store I've ever made

SwiftKey X, now SwiftKey 3,is the best free Amazon app I've ever gotten at the right place and the right time.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Might be a nice tool to have handy. I like safestrap, but having a backup of two systems is kind of redundant when you start adding nandroid backups to it as well.


When I add any Motoblur rom you will have to use Bootstrap to install it due to them shrinking the pre install partition (where Safestrap installs our roms) on the ICS Leaks for the Bionic...


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> When I add any Motoblur rom you will have to use Bootstrap to install it due to them shrinking the pre install partition (where Safestrap installs our roms) on the ICS Leaks for the Bionic...


I was wondering what the deal was with the preinstall issue. Never did catch the details until you just posted them!


----------



## Obsidian

Oh yeah sorry I thought we had already discussed that here...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

The preinstall partition was made smaller when we made the move to ics... We don't know why they did it because they didn't do it on the other devices (D4 and Razr) That is why you guys haven't seen much development on Roms based off of our source (besides the hindrance of so many damn Leaks)... Every leak has been deodexed but by the time Roms were to be made off of it a new leak would pop out. Now that we are stable on 232 we should get a couple... Like Eclipse. What we are getting right now is Roms that are made from the AOSP android open source project... This is also what was used to make the roms that didn't work with our 902/905 gb kernel radio etc... The only difference now is that they use the proprietary files from the Leak instead of the GB files which combined with the change in our radio etc has made our phones work with the open source code. The cm9 and AOKP builds are exactly the same roms that we had before. This is what allows the devs to make the same roms across so many platforms (Moto/Google made our line of phones very similar in that way) So they take the AOSP source add in each phones proprietary files and then add their mods or other peoples mods (AOKP/CM9/1% battery/beats/etc...) to their script that makes it all work together. Because this is ever changing and updating they keep Gapps separate so it too can be modified to work with multiple phones... that is why when you look at both the CM9 and AOKP changelogs they will be almost identical. Making the nightly changes more than likely the only thing that gets changed to make the code work better with our phones. It would be impossible for the devs to make multiple Roms for 4 different phones.

Because all of our current roms are AOSP based they are small enough to fit inside our small preinstall partition. The smallest the devs could make a debloated non modded rom from the Bionics code was still too large to fit inside the partition. Hashcode said he knew a way to fix it but he just hadn't had the time to sit down and do it... That was the last I heard from him. So at this point everyone needs to get acquainted with Bootstrap again (or for the first time if they weren't around when Th3ory and Hacker were making [D]blurred and [R]eblurred and all the other roms in-between until it ended with [K]inetx. SafeStrap came in when people started messing with ICS code taken from the GNex or AOSP because of all the unknown variables when using code that will work for all but can't work for one. Using code that was made specifically for our phone removes all of those variables allowing the Devs to worry about the little things like battery life and how smooth or fast it runs.

Anyway the end result is the same... Safestrap (to this point) just won't work with Motoblur roms but Bootstrap will. So I suggest everyone should get comfortable with it or will be scrambling when they find a link to the motoblur rom in my OP and rush through the process or moving from SS to BS.

This being said. BS will work with all of the Roms that we have right now and since we know they are solid we don't have to worry about bootlooping or anything else. Because everyone on the Leaks has used an fxz file while fastbooting and because BS is identical to the Safe side of SS I don't foresee any major problems...


----------



## Obsidian

* Android Technical Information... stuff you talk about everyday but don't really know what it is =)*

Welcome to the Android technical documentation section of the site. Here you can find technical information useful to people and organizations who are looking to modify, contribute to, or port the Android software. This is "under the hood" information intended for engineers.
* Dalvik Technical Information*

The Dalvik Virtual Machine is the heart of Android. It's a fast, just-in-time compiled, optimized bytecode virtual machine. Android applications are compiled to Dalvik bytecode and run on the Dalvik VM. This section includes detailed information such as the Dalvik bytecode format specification, design information on the VM itself, and so on.
» Dalvik Information
* Debugging*

Android is a large and complex system. This section includes tips and tricks about debugging at the platform level.
» Debugging Information
* Encryption Technical Information*

The Android Open-Source Project includes the ability to encrypt the user's data. This document is written for 3rd parties developing Android devices who want to include support for encryption on their device. It covers the few things that must be done so encryption will work.
» Encryption Information
* Security Technical Information*

Android provides a robust multi-layered security architecture that provides the flexibility required for an open platform, while providing protection for all users of the platform. This document focuses on the security features of the core Android platform.
» Android Security Overview
* Input Technical Information*

Android's input subsystem is responsible for supporting touch screens, keyboard, joysticks, mice and other devices.
» Input Information
* Data Usage Technical Information*

Android's data usage features allow users to understand and control how their device uses network data. This document is designed for systems integrators and mobile operators, to help explain technical details they should be aware of when porting Android to specific devices.
» Data Usage Information


----------



## freddy0872

Welp guess that means its time to look into following the good ol' SS to BS guide! 
I'm very interested in seeing these new roms once they are developed. 
Definitely going to use the auto BS on reboot option however! I just got so acclimated to it with SS I'd just be more used to it I guess.
I just seen TiBu threw out an update that backs up SMS, MMS and call logs. Can't seem to find it tho. Unless its done by default... anyone happen to see that?

BTW found a bug while I was typing. Was able to duplicate it and record a log... not sure whom it should go to. Or where to put it for someone smarter than me to view. Haha

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

* You just wiped Dalvik/ Turned on Debugging or did something else that you were told to do... Take the time to LEARN about what the hell you are doing*

*****A-Z Android Dictionary, know what the abbreviations mean*****
http://www.androidce....com/dictionary

_*****AOSP**** Android Open Source Project's Website with lots of info*_
http://source.android.com/index.html

_****Wiping Data/Factory Reset****_
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Wipe data/factory reset does what the name says, it resets the current rom you are using back to its original state it was when you installed it, without the data you added, like your apps and personal data, contacts APN settings, bookmarks etc, thats what it does nothing else, thats what the setting is for in clockwork mode recovery[/background]

_*[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]***Wiping***... What you should be wiping[/background]*_

Go to mounts and storage and select it.

Go to format / system and select it.
Scroll down to format system and select yes.

Go to format / data and select it
Scroll down to format data and select yes.

Go to format / cache and select it.
Scroll down to format cache and select yes

Not Needed but I know I will never hear the end of it if I don't include Wiping Dalvik

Go to Advanced and select it
Go to Dalvik Cache and select it
Select yes 

Your personal files are 100% safe, this full wipe will not wipe the internal sd card and will not wipe the external sd card, all your pictures, mp3s, videos and anything you have downloaded will still be there when you install your custom rom.
However what it will wipe is the first 2gb partition which holds the operating system and all personal user data like your contacts, bookmarks, APN settings for Internet access, accounts etc...

_*****Dalvik*****_
Dalvik is the managed runtime used by applications and some system services on Android. Dalvik was originally created specifically for the Android project. Dalvik is the process vitual machine (VM) in Google's Android OS. It is the software that runs the apps on Android devices. 

_****De-Odex*** (I.E. A deodexed Rom)*_
Android uses a a java based virtual machine as the bases for running programs. This virtual machine is called Dalvik. A .dex file contains the cache used by the Dalvik VM (called Dalvik-cache) for a program and is stored inside the .apk. A .odex file is an optimized version of the .dex file which gets stored next to the .apk as opposed to inside the .apk. This process is done by default to system apps. Deodexing is the process of converting the .odex files back into .dex to be stored inside the .apk so that things can be more easily modified. So a deodexed rom is one that has been through the deodexing process. Deodex can just as easily be called Unodex or any other pre-fix you wish to use.

_****RADIO****_
The radio stack is responsible for the phone functionality of the device. This includes 
1)***GPRS*** is a radio technology for GSM networks that adds packet-switching protocols. As a 2.5G technology, GPRS enables high-speed wireless Internet and other data communications. GPRS networks can deliver SMS, MMS, email, games and WAP applications.***
2)***GSM***, a 2G technology, is the de facto European standard for digital cellular telephone service, and it is also available in the Americas. GSM is the most widely used of the three digital wireless telephone technologies (TDMA, GSM and CDMA), and it supports voice, data, text messaging and cross-border roaming. The SIM (Subscriber Identification Module), a removable plastic card that contains a users data, is an essential element in a GSM network.
GSM operates in multiple frequency bands, GSM 900, GSM 1800, GSM 1900. When GSM is working on a radio frequency of 1800 MHz, it is sometimes referred to as DCS 1800, GSM1800 or PCN.****
3)***UMTS***The 3G mobile telephone standard in Europe, standardized by ETSI. It supports a theoretical data throughput of up to 2 Mbps. Initial trials began in 2001, and it should be rolled out in most of the world by 2005.***
4)***GPS operations as well as camera functionality. The version you use depends on who your carrier is as users have reported versions working better on one carrier than the other. The wiki pages contain the latest versions available to download and install.

_****Bootloader****_
The bootloader is the first thing to load once you turn on the device, this does the job of booting up the device hardware and loading various items into memory before the ROM starts in the device. The bootloader is also responsible for enabling the flashing of new ROMs and other components such as the Radio and the Ext_ROM.

_****Kernel****_

_*Short Answer*_
The central or core software component of most operating systems. Its responsibilities include managing the system's resources (the communication between hardware and software components) and can provide the lowest-level abstraction layer for resources (especially memory, processors, and I/O devices).
_*Complete Answer*_
Android (like many other Smartphone operating systems) runs on the Linux kernel. The Linux kernel was created in the early 1990's by a gentleman named Linus Torvalds in Helsinki Finland. It's incredibly stable, incredibly friendly, and incredibly difficult for the layman to understand and modify. Thankfully it's also very popular so it has been ported on to a multitude of hardware, including our Android devices.
Think of the kernel as an interface layer between the hardware and software on your device. The kernel decides when things happen, such as the LED indicator gets lit. An application sends a request to the operating system to blink the LED. The operating system then sends the request to the kernel, which makes the light flash for the amount of time requested by the OS.
What sounds like a round-about way to get things done is also what makes the system so scalable and robust. Application developers only have to code in a way the operating system understands and the kernel makes it work on the hardware. This also keeps the application running in it's own user-space and separate from the kernel. That means when you run the latest uber-cool app that wasn't designed for your particular OS version, or is still very beta and it crashes, the kernel gives you the option to Force Close the application and the kernel can run untouched.
In a standard Android ROM (we will leave developer images and the like for another discussion) the kernel is bundled along with a set of instructions that tell the device how to load the kernel and the OS during boot. This is the boot.img that you see inside a zipped ROM that your not able to easily open. The device knows to extract this image to internal memory (the ramdisk) and follow a series of scripts (init scripts) to load the kernel and then the other portions of the OS. That's what's happening while you're watching the boot animation. Interestingly enough this is done the same way for a PC, your smartphone, an Android tablet, or even a smart Linux powered toaster. If you're feeling exceptionally geeky, plug your Android phone into the USB port on your PC and let the PC boot from the USB device. No, it doesn't actually load, but you can watch the animation while it tries to match up the hardware support with what's inside your PC. As I said, Linux is amazingly scalable and as a result so is Android.

_****OS***... Operating System of course but what does it actually do????*_

Once the kernel is loaded, the init scripts tell the Operating System to load. Android is the user interface for a custom built Java virtual machine called Dalvik. Dalvik was written by Dan Bornstein, who named it after the fishing village of Dalvik in Iceland, where his family originated from. The debate of which Java VM is superior is best left for another discussion, so I'll simply say that DalvikVM is a register-based machine versus true JavaVMs which are stack based.
The Dalvik machine creates executable files (.dex files) which can be interpreted by the OS and run by the end user. These .dex files are OS version dependant. That simply means that applications and core functions built to work with one version of Android may or may not work well with other versions. Google provides the tools through it's Software Development Kit (SDK) for applications to communicate with the OS.

_****Core Functions****_

No smartphone would be complete without a set of functions that allow the device to be used as intended. Things like the phone and dialer interface, the calendar, the messaging system are core functions of the Operating System. In Android, these are run on top of the kernel as separate applications. The merits (or lack of) of providing these needed functions as separate applications is once again best left for another discussion, but this is what allows developers like HTC or Motorola to replace the standard functions with alternatives that provide a different look and feel from stock. HTC's onscreen keyboard or Motorola's MotoBlur contact list are great examples of this. The "little guy" isn't left out of the mix either. Handcent SMS or Chomp SMS can integrate into the OS very well, as most of us already know.
An additional set of Core Functions are provided by Google. Popularly called GoogleBits, things like Gmail, sync, Gtalk and the Android Market are applications written by Google that give an extra set of useful functions to the OS. You'll find these on all smartphones, as well as many other Android devices


----------



## Obsidian

That is now the 3rd post in the OP

If you have any other terms with a good definition post it and I will add it


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Welp guess that means its time to look into following the good ol' SS to BS guide!
> I'm very interested in seeing these new roms once they are developed.
> Definitely going to use the auto BS on reboot option however! I just got so acclimated to it with SS I'd just be more used to it I guess.
> I just seen TiBu threw out an update that backs up SMS, MMS and call logs. Can't seem to find it tho. Unless its done by default... anyone happen to see that?
> 
> BTW found a bug while I was typing. Was able to duplicate it and record a log... not sure whom it should go to. Or where to put it for someone smarter than me to view. Haha
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


You have to use the menu button and select "export to xml"


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

First dumb question. Will a safe side nandroid created with Safestrap be usable to restore with Bootstrap, provided it's placed in the right directory? Or, are there file format issues? They both appear to use a derivative of CWR, so I'm hoping that they can read each other's backups.

Hopefully, that's the last dumb question I have as well


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> First dumb question. Will a safe side nandroid created with Safestrap be usable to restore with Bootstrap, provided it's placed in the right directory? Or, are there file format issues? They both appear to use a derivative of CWR, so I'm hoping that they can read each other's backups.
> 
> Hopefully, that's the last dumb question I have as well


I have the same question.


----------



## sonofskywalker3

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> First dumb question. Will a safe side nandroid created with Safestrap be usable to restore with Bootstrap, provided it's placed in the right directory? Or, are there file format issues? They both appear to use a derivative of CWR, so I'm hoping that they can read each other's backups.
> 
> Hopefully, that's the last dumb question I have as well


From experience, no. It will not work. MD5 mismatch error I believe. Also this is taken from the post about switching from safestrap to bootstrap:

"6.) Please remember that your SafeStrap Nandroids *WILL NOT WORK IN BOOTSTRAP AND THIS WILL CAUSE UNDESIREABLE PROBLEMS! "*

My stupid question is, What advantage does switching to Bootstrap give you? And what if you bugger it up, with safestrap you can get into recovery. with bootstrap if you do something stupid and get a bootloop, you have to fxz and reinstall.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The advantage, apparently, is in where the /system partition actually gets installed to. With SS, it sounds like it Gres installed in our /preinstall partition under a loop back type mount, or something similar. With BS, it would be in the actual partition meant for /system and not in a different location.

The other bonus would be that you save a bit of sdcard real estate by not having two complete roms backed up at all times, including webtop and such.

The bootstrap obsidian was referring to will run on every boot. If it's installed in a way that flashing a rom over it does not erase it, this would be valuable in that you can get to recovery despite a botched ROM flash if you need to.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Preinstall is not large enough to hold a complete ICS blur based ROM. Source built roms happen to fit, but stock ics based roms are too bulky and can ONLY be installed via bootstrap because it doesn't put the rom in /preinstall


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> The advantage, apparently, is in where the /system partition actually gets installed to. With SS, it sounds like it Gres installed in our /preinstall partition under a loop back type mount, or something similar. With BS, it would be in the actual partition meant for /system and not in a different location.
> 
> The other bonus would be that you save a bit of sdcard real estate by not having two complete roms backed up at all times, including webtop and such.
> 
> The bootstrap obsidian was referring to will run on every boot. If it's installed in a way that flashing a rom over it does not erase it, this would be valuable in that you can get to recovery despite a botched ROM flash if you need to.


All you should need to do is open the rom and add the version of bootstrap I posted into system/app before you flash it... That way when you flash it it will be there... Not as convenient but not horribly inconvenient either... I think everyone knows how to open a zip file and copy and paste right 

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> First dumb question. Will a safe side nandroid created with Safestrap be usable to restore with Bootstrap, provided it's placed in the right directory? Or, are there file format issues? They both appear to use a derivative of CWR, so I'm hoping that they can read each other's backups.
> 
> Hopefully, that's the last dumb question I have as well


There are no dumb questions... I believe it is because of where the files are located so it might just be a logistics issue

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Insanity

.


----------



## TragicRemedy

Why is it that bootstrap can't use the safestrap trick to boot recovery on EVERY boot.


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> There are no dumb questions... I believe it is because of where the files are located so it might just be a logistics issue
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Wonder if its possible to apply safe strap backup manually onto your system while running BS. Say thru adb in fast boot mode. I don't know.... my brain went off on a thought process there. Would have to copy the backup that was made with SS to a PC then boot to fast boot and adb it over? Not sure if that will work.

Btw notices this about new BS. Do not try to reboot/boot with phone plugged into charger. It restarted fine for me once but I noticed it did boot loop at the dual core screen and froze. Ended up doing a battery pull and it was OK once I unplugged the charger. Now this was once I flashed a ROM. Didn't notice it with stock.

Also once I convert a logcat at whom should I forward it to?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

TragicRemedy said:


> Why is it that bootstrap can't use the safestrap trick to allow recovery on boot? That is the only thing I wish bootstrap would do.


Are you referring to the automatic recovery menu at boot up? If so the new DL link obsidian put in the OP will allow that. Just uninstall your current BS and install the new one. Make sure if your running SS you switch over to non safe side and then uninstall SS

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TragicRemedy

freddy0872 said:


> Are you referring to the automatic recovery menu at boot up? If so the new DL link obsidian put in the OP will allow that. Just uninstall your current BS and install the new one. Make sure if your running SS you switch over to non safe side and then uninstall SS
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry...I edited my post to be more clear.


----------



## freddy0872

TragicRemedy said:


> Sorry...I edited my post to be more clear.


Oh. Well even still. With the new boot strap it does boot into recovery with each reboot.....

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TragicRemedy

Are you sure? Because #5 in the op under the ss to bs instructions it says it does not.


----------



## Insanity

TragicRemedy said:


> Are you sure? Because #5 in the op under the ss to bs instructions it says it does not.


But if you keep reading it says you have to manually start it so it does boot into recovery unless if that's worded wrong.


----------



## TragicRemedy

lol... huh... it says further down you have to click reboot recovery in the app


----------



## freddy0872

TragicRemedy said:


> lol... huh... it says further down you have to click reboot recovery in the app


That would be in reference to a guide I wrote up prior to the new boot strap that was just released here last night. It is in obsidian's OP in the download links. So the guide does not reflect that.
Sorry. Lol

Obsidian can you please edit that guide to reflect the new bootstrap app? Stating that you do not need to go to the app and select reboot recovery? Thanks! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

I know I posted earlier that new boot strap seemed to boot loop with charger plugged in. Well I had to do another reboot just now and it boot looped again at the moto splash screen.

Any thoughts?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

You need to copy the bootstrap.apk into the system/app folder of the rom you want to flash and then reflash and you should be straight

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

TragicRemedy said:


> Why is it that bootstrap can't use the safestrap trick to boot recovery on EVERY boot.


It can't because of the way things are installed , it's a matter of logistics ... The bootstrap app is what tells su to start CWR on reboot, now you might say well CWR doesn't get messed up and it doesn't need to be reinstalled and that is also a matter of logistics... and our only way around it is to install the version I posted into the system/app folder of the rom before flashing it which is something that doesn't really work for the masses lol

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> You need to copy the bootstrap.apk into the system/app folder of the rom you want to flash and then reflash and you should be straight
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Oh so I need to throw it into the .zip then flash it. Okay gotcha. 
The app needs to be installed with the flash of the rom. Wonder why...

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

One more bug I noticed, when I click "stop tethering" using the Wifi tether app on AOKP, the phone just reboots. Is there a fix?


----------



## Obsidian

If you want to push it directly you can use Root Explorer to copy and paste the file somewhere in the system folder first then change the permissions to (Owner-- Read Write)(Group-- Read)(Others-- Read). The file should say rw-r-r underneath the name. After that you can cut and paste it into the system/app folder.


----------



## Obsidian

android123 said:


> One more bug I noticed, when I click "stop tethering" using the Wifi tether app on AOKP, the phone just reboots. Is there a fix?


I've head this from a few people but I never found out if a solution was found... I'll ask around


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Oh so I need to throw it into the .zip then flash it. Okay gotcha.
> The app needs to be installed with the flash of the rom. Wonder why...
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Also use the app like it was made for when you can and only use/rely on it if you hit a point when you can't

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## android123

Obsidian said:


> I've head this from a few people but I never found out if a solution was found... I'll ask around


It was actually working fine before, but probably something broke along the nightlies. Another bug I just noticed is that wifi won't turn on after wifi tethering, until the phone is rebooted.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Changing profile to Motorola Droid Bionic fixes that in WiFi tether, but you lose encryption. You can still use Access control, though. So there's not much difference, considering you still have to grant any device wishing to connect permission manually.

As far as injecting the apk into the ROM zip, does anyone have an app that can do that from the phone? I use 7zip for Windows or Ark in gentoo when I do it on my PC, but I am RARELY on my PC anymore (Kids out of school for the summer, and up until odd hours playing Fallout:NV and Minecraft on mine)


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Changing profile to Motorola Droid Bionic fixes that in WiFi tether, but you lose encryption. You can still use Access control, though. So there's not much difference, considering you still have to grant any device wishing to connect permission manually.
> 
> As far as injecting the apk into the ROM zip, does anyone have an app that can do that from the phone? I use 7zip for Windows or Ark in gentoo when I do it on my PC, but I am RARELY on my PC anymore (Kids out of school for the summer, and up until odd hours playing Fallout:NV and Minecraft on mine)


I know there are apps on market that allow extracting of zip files. Ull be able to extract to a folder add ur apk then zip it back up. Probably a pain in the butt however should be able to be done. If u can kick the kids off PC for 5 minitues u can probably unzip inject. Then zip it back up much faster. Then if they are pestering you sync the zip to your drop box and let them back on PC then download from your drop box on you phone. Lol. Or Google docs. Whatever u want. Just a suggestion is all lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zakky12

Im glad this was over here too. Great to see my favorite thread alive on another forum

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> I know there are apps on market that allow extracting of zip files. Ull be able to extract to a folder add ur apk then zip it back up. Probably a pain in the butt however should be able to be done. If u can kick the kids off PC for 5 minitues u can probably unzip inject. Then zip it back up much faster. Then if they are pestering you sync the zip to your drop box and let them back on PC then download from your drop box on you phone. Lol. Or Google docs. Whatever u want. Just a suggestion is all lol
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not extracting and rezipping, pc or phone, when I could inject in about 0.4 seconds. The idea is that I want to do that quickly and painlessly on the phone, since I'm rarely near my pc when I want to flash. Not like it is a giant issue. Just wondering if there's apps with inject capabilities. I could use command line and tar, pkzip, 7zip, or something if I knew the command off the top of my head. Maybe I'll script it?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Not like it's even going to be necessary until the droidHIVE issue gets resolved, if it ever does.


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Not like it's even going to be necessary until the droidHIVE issue gets resolved, if it ever does.


I missed something. Why are they down?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## zakky12

milski65 said:


> I missed something. Why are they down?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Apparently a hacker hacked the site and started deleting Tom's and posts. Then shut down the site then is trying to hack dhackers bank accounts

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TragicRemedy

zakky12 said:


> Apparently a hacker hacked the site and started deleting Tom's and posts. Then shut down the site then is trying to hack dhackers bank accounts
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Where is the source of all this info?


----------



## SamuriHL

Holy crap. That's pretty whacked if even remotely true.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

TragicRemedy said:


> Where is the source of all this info?


That would be directly from dhacker and theory on twitter


----------



## milski65

Jesus. What a effing mess.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

DroidHIVE forums were back up just a minute ago. Hopefully they're already on top of it and restoring it


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea it's back. And yes, it's true. WOW. Just bleeping wow. I hate people.


----------



## milski65

SamuriHL said:


> Yea it's back. And yes, it's true. WOW. Just bleeping wow. I hate people.


I'm still no good phone or pc.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Well, parts of it are back. The forums and shoutbox are up if you go directly to them. The main site is down.


----------



## Obsidian

Well as you all know things got f'd up at the Hive but here is some good news on the Eclipse front..

Nitro tweeted

updated gingerbread build in the works. Then I think I am going to run with the 232 build

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

zakky12 said:


> Im glad this was over here too. Great to see my favorite thread alive on another forum
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


What's up Zak good to see you over here... told you this thing has a life of its own

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Here you go peeps link to Rombot server 
http://rombot.us.to/

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Here is DroidHive itself

http://droidhive.us.to/

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Omg at the moment my whole thread at the hive is down or gone... FML

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Omg at the moment my whole thread at the hive is down or gone... FML
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Talk about BS (no not boot strap) "keeping it PG" lol.
Hopefully it'll come back for ya. Part of their site might still be out ...









Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> DroidHIVE forums were back up just a minute ago. Hopefully they're already on top of it and restoring it


They've been attacked in the past too, haven't they?


----------



## zakky12

Obsidian said:


> What's up Zak good to see you over here... told you this thing has a life of its own
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I have a account for almost every site. That way I can kill time and stay onto of things. But the key is: remembering the effing passwords xD

But yeah! This is my favorite thread.
I just wish you had a site for bionic that had news and roms and all those goodies.

EDIT: any of you guys have a debloated and dodexed stock .232, even a beta rom or something. i dont want to go back to CMor AOKP. i need bluetooth..


----------



## bhp117

What happened to droid hive?
Every time i try to visit the site it goes to godaddy


----------



## nhugh406

bhp117 said:


> What happened to droid hive?
> Every time i try to visit the site it goes to godaddy


... Look a couple pages back... Sure was hacked

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dstreng

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/26/motorola-finally-ready-to-unlock-bootloaders-starts-with-the-photon-q/

Puts a smile on my face. Even though theres never any guarantees with Moto.


----------



## envizion

dstreng said:


> http://www.droid-lif...h-the-photon-q/
> 
> Puts a smile on my face. Even though theres never any guarantees with Moto.


thank you google. wouldn't have happen w/o the acquisition.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'll believe it three months after I see it. They've made that promise before and reneged on it HARD.


----------



## SamuriHL

I agree. And don't think it's going to have any affect whatsoever for VZW phones...


----------



## zakky12

Obsidian, I sent you a pm on here and over on hive. Didn't know where you'd be first. Or if hive would drop again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

zakky12 said:


> Obsidian, I sent you a pm on here and over on hive. Didn't know where you'd be first. Or if hive would drop again.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Isn't that like handing someone a letter you wrote to them instead of mailing it?


----------



## zakky12

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Isn't that like handing someone a letter you wrote to them instead of mailing it?


Yeah, but tapatalk doesn't do a good job with saying you have a pm. Thaught I would post it here where he could see.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

zakky12 said:


> Yeah, but tapatalk doesn't do a good job with saying you have a pm. Thaught I would post it here where he could see.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Was just messing with you!


----------



## zakky12

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Was just messing with you!


I know









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galex609

Can someone link me to the latest/best aokp rom for the bionic ics leak. instructions would be greatly appreciated as well. I flashed the ICS leak this morning and i'm trying to flash a version of aokp but it's not working and i'm sure i'm doing something wrong. I usually go to droid hive for downloads and tuts, but sadly it's down.


----------



## android123

dumb question, but are there any jelly bean roms for the bionic yet?


----------



## galex609

android123 said:


> dumb question, but are there any jelly bean roms for the bionic yet?


 no, not yet, but i would assume within a few months there will be. The CM team said that every phone with cm9 should be able to get cm10, the jellybean rom.


----------



## freddy0872

galex609 said:


> no, not yet, but i would assume within a few months there will be. The CM team said that every phone with cm9 should be able to get cm10, the jellybean rom.


Go back a little bit. There is a new link for rombot and you can download aokp there. And alllll the way back on page one is how toos. Tutorials. Everything as far as that is concerned. 
Good luck!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zakky12

galex609 said:


> no, not yet, but i would assume within a few months there will be. The CM team said that every phone with cm9 should be able to get cm10, the jellybean rom.


We don't even have CM9. Officially.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhugh406

freddy0872 said:


> Go back a little bit. There is a new link for rombot and you can download aokp there. And alllll the way back on page one is how toos. Tutorials. Everything as far as that is concerned.
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Seems like this stuff is only for .905, not finding anything for any of the ics leaks.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## envizion

galex609 said:


> Can someone link me to the latest/best aokp rom for the bionic ics leak. instructions would be greatly appreciated as well. I flashed the ICS leak this morning and i'm trying to flash a version of aokp but it's not working and i'm sure i'm doing something wrong. I usually go to droid hive for downloads and tuts, but sadly it's down.


go to the first post of this thread and you should find what you are looking for


----------



## nhugh406

galex609 said:


> no, not yet, but i would assume within a few months there will be. The CM team said that every phone with cm9 should be able to get cm10, the jellybean rom.


There is a jb ROM on rombot... cm10... only thing that doesnt work so far is the camera. From what I can tell.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

zakky12 said:


> There is a jb ROM on rombot... cm10... only thing that doesnt work so far is the camera. From what I can tell.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I'm also only seeing the .905 OTA based builds. All the ICS leak stuff isn't on the rombot link I have. Will search back through the thread and see if I have entered the url wrong, or if I'm using the old one or something


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, I found it, it's under just the targa directory, when I was looking inside the others. I may just have to try this out. Is it Safestrap friendly, or do I need to convert to Bootstrap?

Direct link


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Well, I found it, it's under just the targa directory, when I was looking inside the others. I may just have to try this out. Is it Safestrap friendly, or do I need to convert to Bootstrap?
> 
> Direct link


Should be SS friendly. Worse comes to worse it will just error out. So make a nandroid prior to flashing. Should be okay!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Should be SS friendly. Worse comes to worse it will just error out. So make a nandroid prior to flashing. Should be okay!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Backed up, flashed, 7/4 gapps for JB, booted fine. Rebooted when I first ran TiBu. Just restored the nandroid instead of messing around further. Lack of camera is a deal breaker, no matter how good a rom is.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

To clarify, it worked fine in SS


----------



## android123

http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/targa/

^ I found it. So it works on ICS leaks right? Also, where can I download the GApps for it?

Also, I'm not able to find AOKP or CM 9 for ICS leak. What happened to it? Thanks


----------



## jwjones2

android123 said:


> http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/targa/
> 
> ^ I found it. So it works on ICS leaks right? Also, where can I download the GApps for it?
> 
> Also, I'm not able to find AOKP or CM 9 for ICS leak. What happened to it? Thanks


go to goo/gapps and download the jb gapps. Yes it is made for the ics leaks. It looks promising, but I didn't have data or camera. Data could have been that it was set to GSM. Anyways it is alpha, so this is excellent progress considering we still don't have an ics ota.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I was only on it for a few minutes and didn't notice. Is the rotation bug still present?


----------



## jwjones2

Sorry, I didn't notice either. I didn't stay long either.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

jwjones2 said:


> go to goo/gapps and download the jb gapps. Yes it is made for the ics leaks. It looks promising, but I didn't have data or camera. Data could have been that it was set to GSM. Anyways it is alpha, so this is excellent progress considering we still don't have an ics ota.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. I guess I'll try it out when I get the time.

But do you know where I can download ICS leak based AOKP/CM 9 roms? Thanks


----------



## jwjones2

Are these roms for ics: http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/targa/?

They say 7-25. I would guess they are.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

The roms should be under a sub folder named ice leaks... sorry I haven't been around been setting up my new house and got my nexus 7 ... I will be home tonight working on it

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Here is a link to the targa folder

http://rombot.us.to/ROMs/targa/

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Edit AOKP build is for 905

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

EDIT: CM9 same thing

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

And yes people DH put the cm10 build out there for testers

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

CM10 Gapps

http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## nhugh406

Obsidian, I don't see a folder for ics... the cm10 from works on the leak, but all cm9 rooms are for 905. Haven't tried aokp, bit I'm gonna assume the same thing.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Thanks for testing let me know about AOKP.... I'm sure they'll be out soon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dragon

Yea looks like AOKP are for 905 to....


----------



## freddy0872

dragon said:


> Yea looks like AOKP are for 905 to....


Just restored nandroid here. Tried flashing 7-25. No go. Why are builds off? Is it due to the hive under going changes lately?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galex609

yeah 7-25 doesn't work on the ics leak, which pisses me off cause i don't know which actually work. Is the cm10 leak stable or are there a bunch of crashes when playing games and stuff like that?


----------



## galex609

does cm10 have the new google search things?


----------



## dragon

Just read on twitter dhacker said CM10 alpha for droid bionic No camera maybe 1x data. Yea still a few bugs!!!!


----------



## envizion

so cm10 is basically the same as pre-leak ics roms?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

envizion said:


> so cm10 is basically the same as pre-leak ics roms?


CM10 should be flashed over the ICS leak


----------



## Obsidian

Removed links from previous post

Besides cm10 gapps... it'll still flash

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

For those of you who need a good AOKP rom to flash at the moment here is the 7-21 build

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/67843671/ICS-LEAK-aokp_targa_milestone-6-20120721.zip


----------



## Obsidian

Who has a recent CM9 build on their phone or computer that can create a link for us? If you don't know how to create a link or haven't dealt with dropbox/google drive let me know and I will walk you through it... Gtalk me @ [email protected]


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Who has a recent CM9 build on their phone or computer that can create a link for us? If you don't know how to create a link or haven't dealt with dropbox/google drive let me know and I will walk you through it... Gtalk me @ [email protected]


I believe I do on my PC. I'll have to check once I get home. I'll let you know

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhugh406

Thought this may be of some use.

http://droidhive.us.to/forums/index.php?/topic/1601-ROMSTORE

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhugh406

And is the apparent blur from done for?? Haven't heard anything about it recently.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zakky12

Well fellas. This is my last few moments on bionic. Here comes galaxy nexus!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

zakky12 said:


> Well fellas. This is my last few moments on bionic. Here comes galaxy nexus!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


You might be sorry I got one it sure is a fun phone but data wise the Bionic icedout got it beat hands down


----------



## freddy0872

Here is the latest CM9 that i still had.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbTXAycFpZckRLcmc

It is 7-25, booted fine for me a few days back when i tried it out. Hope this helps some of you that are looking to move/try CM9

I am also wondering where the Blur Rom is at in progress... any ideas?
And has anyone who made the switch from SafeStrap to BootStrap noticed that BootStrap runs MUCH slower than SS?
Making a backup is a dreaded 10 minute wait... maybe longer. Not sure.

Welp enjoy CM9 friends! Hopefully the nightlies get fixed up before to long. We'll make it tho!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

How's THIS?


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> How's THIS?


Nice find! I had to dig thru my crashed C: drive that crapped the bed 3 days ago. SSD arrives tomorrow! 

Good job!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Changing name of thread to make it easier for new people to find....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## envizion

anyone using liquid mr1 and found a fix to google music and youtube crashing on open?


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> How's THIS?


THIS is badass brother thank you I added it to the OP once the RomBot server is back up I will remove it


----------



## Obsidian

New name of thread is

* Root/Roms/Leaks/FXZ/RSD/Threads/***All Download Links in OP Updated Daily***(Formerly What's in Dev)*


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I found it at the droidHIVE forums in one of the threads under bionic roms.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> New name of thread is
> 
> * Root/Roms/Leaks/FXZ/RSD/Threads/***All Download Links in OP Updated Daily***(Formerly What's in Dev)*


Can't we just call it Bruce?


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Can't we just call it Bruce?


Works for me Bro... People either start a new Thread with the same stuff or people can't find it... got me but Bruce sounds good


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I sure do love me some Monty Python references


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I sure do love me some Monty Python references


Coconuts=Horses

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i_b_rickjames

Is there a new link to the change logs from the OP?


----------



## Obsidian

i_b_rickjames said:


> Is there a new link to the change logs from the OP?


No the change logs are still haven't been added back to the server... I will update them when they get added

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Just so everyone knows AxiomBeam is dead and will be replaced by TeamHaters new Rom Tormented... I am flashing it now and will report back asap... Also I will post a link to it as soon as I get the go ahead from the boys

Edit: Tormented will be a JB build... AxiomBeam or something like it will also be made for ICS and he is still working on the motoblur rom Leak based

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i_b_rickjames

Obsidian said:


> Just so everyone knows AxiomBeam is dead and will be replaced by TeamHaters new Rom Tormented... I am flashing it now and will report back asap... Also I will post a link to it as soon as I get the go ahead from the boys
> 
> Edit: Tormented will be a JB build... AxiomBeam or something like it will also be made for ICS and he is still working on the motoblur rom Leak based
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I am liking the sounds of this, as soon as ICS comes out with a decent build for the Bionic, Jellybean pops up...this will be available to us Bionic users after you get the go ahead?


----------



## matjmonk

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Can't we just call it Bruce?


Why not "Dimsdale"?


----------



## Obsidian

Screenshot of Tormented

https://dl.dropbox.c...-14-19-24-1.png

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian




----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Screenshot of Tormented
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...-14-19-24-1.png
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


How's data? Same as other jb builds?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Same... WiFi works so you can set everything up and when I switch from gsm to lte it shows full bars but just won't connect

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Same... WiFi works so you can set everything up and when I switch from gsm to lte it shows full bars but just won't connect
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


So possibly a radio change was done it sounds like. Are texts and calls going through?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Nope just stuff that doesn't need to use the radio

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Sparky just sent me the newest version of his motoblur Rom Redhead v4... I'll let you guys know how it is  I'm just glad to see he's still working on it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Sparky just sent me the newest version of his motoblur Rom Redhead v4... I'll let you guys know how it is  I'm just glad to see he's still working on it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Hopefully we can finally use this! I'm waiting to see this rom!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhugh406

freddy0872 said:


> Hopefully we can finally use this! I'm waiting to see this rom!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


+1

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

One can only hope.. I'm proud of TeamHaters for sticking in there and doing something that no one else will do...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> One can only hope.. I'm proud of TeamHaters for sticking in there and doing something that no one else will do...
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


So... how is it? Does data still flake in and out? I think I'm going to switch back to ss tonight. Wanna try jb out but don't wanna run with no data all day long

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

nhugh406 said:


> Thought this may be of some use.
> 
> http://droidhive.us....c/1601-ROMSTORE
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


What is SparkyMan's Red Head ROM? havent heard about that yet? its listed in the download links


----------



## jwjones2

Anyone else have any trouble going from safestrap to bootstrap. I followed the directions but when I tried to boot into bootstrap I get just a black screen. I even tried to press various keys at that point thinking maybe there is just something I'm missing...nothing happened. I tried both bootstrap apks in the OP. I pulled the battery and rebooted fine. I am guessing I will have to fxz to completely clean my system and then reinstall bootstrap?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

jwjones2 said:


> Anyone else have any trouble going from safestrap to bootstrap. I followed the directions but when I tried to boot into bootstrap I get just a black screen. I even tried to press various keys at that point thinking maybe there is just something I'm missing...nothing happened. I tried both bootstrap apks in the OP. I pulled the battery and rebooted fine. I am guessing I will have to fxz to completely clean my system and then reinstall bootstrap?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


No no need to fxz. u must inject the bootstrap apk into the system/apps folder in the zip of the rom u want. Read back a few pages ull see it

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

Anybody got any idea whats going on with offical OTA seems like as usual Moto has forgot about us Thanks to all you guys Im on 23# leak instead of being stuck on 905 with no data.


----------



## SamuriHL

Rumors of a delay while they try to figure out why ICS is having problems installing on certain phones (happened on D4 and RAZR, too). That's the rumor. Figure mid to late August.


----------



## freddy0872

WOW! I must say CM10 is running VERY SMOOTH! No data/radio is a huge bummer right now but im sure that will come through soon enough. DH has done a very good job with this! The screens move very quickly and soooo buttery smooth! So glad i went to try it! Im back on SS for now trying some of these random ROMS. Not sure what that Red Head ROM is yet. Im going to try it tonight. I would now but i need to head to work. Im trying to find out if its 4.0, 4.1 or what. And does anyone know if it may or may not be the Blur ROM? im going to dig into it at work. If it is I wont be able to flash it in SS.... im guessing i can look into seeing how big the preinstall is going to be right?


----------



## maverik

freddy0872 said:


> WOW! I must say CM10 is running VERY SMOOTH! No data/radio is a huge bummer right now but im sure that will come through soon enough. DH has done a very good job with this! The screens move very quickly and soooo buttery smooth! So glad i went to try it! Im back on SS for now trying some of these random ROMS. Not sure what that Red Head ROM is yet. Im going to try it tonight. I would now but i need to head to work. Im trying to find out if its 4.0, 4.1 or what. And does anyone know if it may or may not be the Blur ROM? im going to dig into it at work. If it is I wont be able to flash it in SS.... im guessing i can look into seeing how big the preinstall is going to be right?


red head is awesome i've been running it for a good day now, really smooth haven't had issues with data drops, need to have bootstrap and after first boot and set up recommend you reboot twice afterwards


----------



## jwjones2

freddy0872 said:


> No no need to fxz. u must inject the bootstrap apk into the system/apps folder in the zip of the rom u want. Read back a few pages ull see it
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


awesome thanks. I knew I was missing something simple.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwjones2

I am on stock 232. I installed bionic bootstrap as a system apk and I still get a black screen instead of recovery. When I do reboot recovery it tries and fails every time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwjones2

Sparky said on twitter that all files in preinstall must be erased. Haven't tried yet but will later.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

jwjones2 said:


> Sparky said on twitter that all files in preinstall must be erased. Haven't tried yet but will later.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Erased when? Like when u move from BS to SS? Can u post some screen shots of red head?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwjones2

freddy0872 said:


> Erased when? Like when u move from BS to SS? Can u post some screen shots of red head?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


when moving from ss to bs. I haven't tried red head yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Sorry guys been busy with the new house... Sparky just sent me RC6 of RedHead... I'll get it running in the morning and post some screen shots

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

Alright guys he went public with it... I am uploading to my dropbox now and you will have it in 5 mins


----------



## freddy0872

jwjones2 said:


> when moving from ss to bs. I haven't tried red head yet.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Sorry supposed to go to maverik 
My bad

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Alright guys he went public with it... I am uploading to my dropbox now and you will have it in 5 mins


Sweet! Do u need a mirror?
So pumped I get to do some more flashing! I love cm10 btw!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Well I hope you are bootstraped...


----------



## Obsidian

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/67843671/RedHead_RC6.zip

RedHead RC6

Install with Bootstrap only

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Im switching back to BS right now. PIA being i just swapped to SS this AM lol.
Getting you a GoogleDocs link up so your DB doesnt get killed (if it will) Just incase.

*** EDIT ***

Im going to also wipe the data in preinstall as well when i remove SS before BS and post my results as well. Ive had issues with booting the auto BS here and there


----------



## Obsidian

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1624-red-head/

Link to his thread

and thank you for the link


----------



## Obsidian

http://www.droidhive...ises-rom-alpha/

Team Butter's Darkness Rises Rom.. off .232 as well (Which Means Bootstrap People)

Thread Link Above

Download Links Below

http://d-h.st/MvM

http://techno-update.com/files/DarknessRisesB.zip


----------



## freddy0872

Here is a download link for Red Head. *This .ZIP HAS THE BIONIC BOOTSTRAP.APK FOR AUTOMATIC REBOOT PRE INJECTED INTO THE /SYSTEM/APP DIR!*
For those of you who dont have easy access to a PC or whatever it may be this is done for you. I basically just placed the .APK into the directory.
Hope you enjoy it! Ive been running this ROM for about an hour now. WORKS FANTASTIC! Huge Props go to Sparkyman!

https://dl.dropbox.c...RedHead_RC6.zip

For some reason i upload it to Google Docs and it wont allow me to expand the "Share" menu for it. Not sure why. ill figure it out. wanted to get this out to yall first.


----------



## jwjones2

I deleted all the files in my preinstall and bootstrap worked. Backing up now...it takes forever in bs. Glad to see some roms out though. Love and hate stock ics...just getting slow. Hopefully the lapdock works with these bs roms.


----------



## jwjones2

Red Head RC6 is awesome. I am running it now. 1% battery is even included. Stock Video camera FC for me and others, but I successfully recorded video with CameraMX from the market. Also, lapdock/webtop works. This is a great ROM so far. Its a little scary using BS after SS, but just reminds me of my Droid X days...besides we have FXZ so really no sweat.


----------



## milski65

jwjones2 said:


> Red Head RC6 is awesome. I am running it now. 1% battery is even included. Stock Video camera FC for me and others, but I successfully recorded video with CameraMX from the market. Also, lapdock/webtop works. This is a great ROM so far. Its a little scary using BS after SS, but just reminds me of my Droid X days...besides we have FXZ so really no sweat.


We're you able to make a back up on 232 with the 2.0 bootstrap before flashing this. Read on another thread it wasn't possible, or needed the non-ics bootstrap apk (may have the name of that wrong).


----------



## freddy0872

milski65 said:


> We're you able to make a back up on 232 with the 2.0 bootstrap before flashing this. Read on another thread it wasn't possible, or needed the non-ics bootstrap apk (may have the name of that wrong).


Yea im having trouble getting bootstrap to autostart at boot. Ive cleared preinstall. Injected the apk into the zip. I cant figure it out. Been working all day so havent had time to fuss with it. I will attempt more later. I dont wanna go too too far since its using BS and if i flunk something up a fxz is in order and im not in the mood for that right now lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwjones2

freddy0872 said:


> Yea im having trouble getting bootstrap to autostart at boot. Ive cleared preinstall. Injected the apk into the zip. I cant figure it out. Been working all day so havent had time to fuss with it. I will attempt more later. I dont wanna go too too far since its using BS and if i flunk something up a fxz is in order and im not in the mood for that right now lol
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


BS would auto-boot for me on stock ics. It is not auto-booting on Red Head. I haven't tried anything to try to make it do so either though.


----------



## jwjones2

milski65 said:


> We're you able to make a back up on 232 with the 2.0 bootstrap before flashing this. Read on another thread it wasn't possible, or needed the non-ics bootstrap apk (may have the name of that wrong).


I was able to make a backup. I believe I used the BS posted in the OP of this thread. I did read that others failed to work, but I think it was just due to the version of BS they were using. One person was using an ICS BS on 905 and had this problem, if I remember correctly what I read. I just know for me it worked.


----------



## milski65

jwjones2 said:


> I was able to make a backup. I believe I used the BS posted in the OP of this thread. I did read that others failed to work, but I think it was just due to the version of BS they were using. One person was using an ICS BS on 905 and had this problem, if I remember correctly what I read. I just know for me it worked.


Thanks. And no issues restoring between them after backing them both up, or have you not tried?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

When clearing /preinstall, are you leaving /preinstall/recovery intact, since it is traditionally where CWR lives and possibly where this recovery also lives?


----------



## jwjones2

milski65 said:


> Thanks. And no issues restoring between them after backing them both up, or have you not tried?


I haven't tried to switch. I probably won't have a chance to test until this weekend.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwjones2

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> When clearing /preinstall, are you leaving /preinstall/recovery intact, since it is traditionally where CWR lives and possibly where this recovery also lives?


I actually just deleted everything in /preinstall with rom toolbox pro. Then I installed bootstrap. I was worried about doing that but it worked fine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

jwjones2 said:


> I actually just deleted everything in /preinstall with rom toolbox pro. Then I installed bootstrap. I was worried about doing that but it worked fine.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


That would be fine, since you deleted the /preinstall and then let BS copy it's voodoo to it. That's assuming that it does get installed there. Can anyone take a peek?

Do panoramic camera and front camera work? (video chat, face unlock)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Sorry, on Redhead-R6


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> That would be fine, since you deleted the /preinstall and then let BS copy it's voodoo to it. That's assuming that it does get installed there. Can anyone take a peek?
> 
> Do panoramic camera and front camera work? (video chat, face unlock)


They're stating at the hive that stock camera doesn't work, but Camera ics + from the market works. Non paid version does as well with ads

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

So everyone is doing alright with the change? Let me know if you need help

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> That would be fine, since you deleted the /preinstall and then let BS copy it's voodoo to it. That's assuming that it does get installed there. Can anyone take a peek?
> 
> Do panoramic camera and front camera work? (video chat, face unlock)


I just asked your inquiry at DROID hive, and 2 people confirmed both work. That'll help with your decision on needing a working camera 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> So everyone is doing alright with the change? Let me know if you need help
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


I'm charging my phone to flash, but I'm a little unclear as to whether you can nandroid 232 before flashing, and whether you can restore nandroid of either afterwards with the ics bootstrap. Do you have any insight?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> I'm charging my phone to flash, but I'm a little unclear as to whether you can nandroid 232 before flashing, and whether you can restore nandroid of either afterwards with the ics bootstrap. Do you have any insight?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


That's the whole point of making a nandroid backup: to do exactly what you're asking about


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> That's the whole point of making a nandroid backup: to do exactly what you're asking about


Absolutely understandable, but from what I've read so far there seems to be some question as to whether that's possible with using the ics bootstrap (2.0) I'm not sure if people are using the right bootstrap, there is some issue with the flash, or actually what is going on. And I've seen no conformation that anyone has even tried to restore nandroids of either. Only one way to find out though...


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> Absolutely understandable, but from what I've read so far there seems to be some question as to whether that's possible with using the ics bootstrap (2.0) I'm not sure if people are using the right bootstrap, there is some issue with the flash, or actually what is going on. And I've seen no conformation that anyone has even tried to restore nandroids of either. Only one way to find out though...


That's the BEST attitude! Try it and report back


----------



## jwjones2

Here's what I can tell you all so far:

You can nandroid both 232 and Red Head and successfully switch back and forth.

Also, bootstrap is starting up automatically for me (when my system won't boot that is...) I am having wifi trouble with Red Head (may be my fault for restoring some data...I am investigating) and when the system wouldn't boot up bootstrap did and saved me from FXZ.

Red Head is great. However, I started having trouble connecting to wifi and had to try to force it off and then on. I ended up not being able to boot back into Red Head and finally had to reinstall it. I am not saying that this is everyone's trouble, maybe just mine. I posted a more detailed post at the droidhive OP. I haven't had anyone else say they had the same trouble.

I am using CameraMX from the market and it works fine, at least on my initial test.

I am trying to test what I can, but I am going on a trip all day tomorrow and may end back up at stock with safestrap protection until Saturday...not sure yet as I hate to give up too soon.

I will let you know if I find out anything else.


----------



## milski65

Shit. Already erroring out when trying to make backup before even flashing redhead.


----------



## jwjones2

milski65 said:


> Shit. Already erroring out when trying to make backup before even flashing redhead.


I'm sorry, I am trying to figure out which bootstrap I used. I have the non-ICS one installed on stock. I am have been able to make nandroids and restore. Mine is 2.97 mb. The ICS one is 3.34 mb. I would try a different bootstrap. I got confused with all the ones floating around. I believe I used the one in the OP on this thread (sorry for not being certain...I will check). The Bootstrap I installed and used is the one from the OP. I should have checked and clarified earlier. I double checked the MD5SUM to verify.

I ended up back at stock for the time being as I was having some intermitant data issues in general on Red Head. I would stay on it if I didn't have a trip tomorrow. The data issues after a fresh install were usually fixed with a reboot, and my wifi issues seemed to go away (I was having some trouble with 3g instead of wifi this time).

Also, Bootstrap does install data in /preinstall.


----------



## Obsidian

Tons of Bootstrapping issues already... Lol

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Ive never been able to get BS to auto boot unless i "bricked" red hat. Im sorry i havent been much help. My sons 2 year bday party is saturday and im busy getting ready for it. To be honest this rom isnt what i thought it would be. No offence. I had better luck with aokp running safe strap.

Im still getting a hard on thinking about when i used jb the other day! (Ok sickos im not seriously that badd)

I think tomorrow im going to swap back to SS and AOKP. Im not having wifi issues or anything. Just seeing the issues random people are having and such i dont think this was ready to roll out quite yet.

Ive been trying to derive a way to switch from SS to BS and from BS to SS using script on PC. Got some ideas cooking. Anyone think that might or might not be useful? Let me know. Hopefully i was thinking samuri might be interested and jump in with his scripting skills! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Tons of Bootstrapping issues already... Lol
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


No offense, but it makes things difficult when you have Bionic Bootstrap Apk and Sparkyman is posting and having people using the 2.0 ics apk. Unfortunately I missed his post late last night about erasing everything in preinstall. Your apk did work to get me a nandroid, his didn't. So now I need to figure out if I just go ahead and flash using your apk, erase everything (hijack logwrapper ect) start over with the ics apk and wiping preinstall.

So it appears the 2.0 ics bootstrap can't make backups. Hmmmm.


----------



## freddy0872

milski65 said:


> No offense, but it makes things difficult when you have Bionic Bootstrap Apk and Sparkyman is posting and having people using the 2.0 ics apk. Unfortunately I missed his post late last night about erasing everything in preinstall. Your apk did work to get me a nandroid, his didn't. So now I need to figure out if I just go ahead and flash using your apk, erase everything (hijack logwrapper ect) start over with the ics apk and wiping preinstall.
> 
> So it appears the 2.0 ics bootstrap can't make backups. Hmmmm.


Yea whats the point. If were bootstrappong were flashing. So we need something safe to fall back on. Thats why i think im going back to SS today.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

freddy0872 said:


> Yea whats the point. If were bootstrappong were flashing. So we need something safe to fall back on. Thats why i think im going back to SS today.
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Does seem counterproductive. Can't see myself flashing something knowing I have no way back to stock settings without fxz. Then again, I'm a tad bit hungover this morning, and my stupid mode might be in high gear. If I'm wrong someone please correct me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

Don't use the bootstrap that used to be in op... It has been causing too many problems

Sparkyman216 hit me on gtalk this morning saying this so for now the link is gone. I am going to look into this and find a bootstrap that works

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

I have been away .. I noticed screenshots of a rom called "tormented". Is that one available?
It looks pretty cool


----------



## Obsidian

It's JB so it still has the issues that cm10 has

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

And it's good to see you back on here... were you just taking a break? The DroidHive server got attacked... we still don't have any ICS ROMs on it ,besides cm10, and my thread there got deleted... blows

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

This is what he suggests (don't think it makes backups though)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/67843671/BionicBootstrapICS.apk

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Just to make this clear you can move you SS stock backup to a different folder on your computer and then if everything gets messed up you can reinstall SS and restore that nandroid... just saying if you want to test stuff these are the things you need to come to terms with... this is why the rom wasn't released in the first place

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Thanks for the info Obsidian. A bit of confusion going on. My bad on assuming these points would be made in his op. Didn't even know it wasn't a released rom. I'll dig back in to it tonight.


----------



## basoodler

I sent my phone with my daughter on vacation lol.

Anyway I've run into an odd problem, my in call audio completely mutes both incoming and outgoing when I install the audio installer for Google navigation from market. Well I've narrowed it down to either that or the siri knock off "assistant" from market.

I'm on 230 running the latest liquid rom.

Once the audio mutes there is no way to fix it without factory reset.(at least that I know of)

Any ideas?


----------



## milski65

I can't confirm because I'm on a work computer, but I think there is a 238 leak at Droid Hive. If noone else can check I'll f/u when I get home.


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> I sent my phone with my daughter on vacation lol.
> 
> Anyway I've run into an odd problem, my in call audio completely mutes both incoming and outgoing when I install the audio installer for Google navigation from market. Well I've narrowed it down to either that or the siri knock off "assistant" from market.
> 
> I'm on 230 running the latest liquid rom.
> 
> Once the audio mutes there is no way to fix it without factory reset.(at least that I know of)
> 
> Any ideas?


Yeah make the move to 232 lol.. No seriously do it =)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Thanks for the info Obsidian. A bit of confusion going on. My bad on assuming these points would be made in his op. Didn't even know it wasn't a released rom. I'll dig back in to it tonight.


I know where you're coming from... I don't think he really wanted to release it... I mean it works good but still has a few things that need to be ironed out and i had just assumed he would have them fixed before...

I don't know if it was on this thread or my other one but if you look back to the day he released it I had just written a text about getting rc4. Then I said something about it not being released because it's in its infancy. 12 hours later he sent me rc6 on gtalk and I was about to update the thread and I went to Dev by mistake and boom there's his thread... I was shocked... He hadn't said anything to me

So yeah you have to be patient with that rom... Get BS installed, don't worry about nandroids they're pointless, and keep your apps backed up. Then make sure you wipe the right way

Mounts and Storage 
Format Data
Format System
Format Cache
Advanced 
Dalvik Cache

Flash his rom and be patient... Let data connect then go through the setup then just test it stock for a couple hours no wifi, then a couple hours with only wifi... After check handoffs and watch for data drops.

After that you can install your launcher and check its speed and smoothness against the preinstalled launcher... Then restore your apps w/o data... Run it again for a couple hours to check if what you did messed anything up if not restore the data and do a final run through... The first part is the most important, you need to test functionality while your phone is the way he set it up... IE stock

You can't just flash restore slap it all together and then immediately report that something is wrong because you have nothing to compare it with. You know what i mean peeps?

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

After I replace fedora with mint I'll fxz and upgrade to 232. Fedora 17 is quite good with the exception it runs with Yum and not debian and java jdk is screwy ...

I didn't think there was much of a change between 230-232.. I know 235 has changed security code making fxz back to gb impossible.

Are there any notable changes between 230 and 235 that I haven't mentioned?


----------



## Obsidian

All I know is I've never had data this good on my bionic.... I was on .230 for such a short time I can't compare but if it is a minimal change you'll be fine but every rom is being built off of 232 so I would move to .232 regardless

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

FYI. Samuri posted a link at df including an hob 3.0. He's not recommending people flash though. Not sure why. Some ARE on 238 at this moment

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Because 238 is as dangerous as 235. No way back. Same security level as 235. And since most people don't bother to read, those on 235 will miss that they need to use the REINSTALL 238 option to install it. 232 or lower can use the INSTALL 238 option. And I'm gone for the weekend so I won't be able to support it. When I get back and have time to do things properly I'll update my OP over there and let people know. It's out there for advanced users who want 238 but for anyone else, I recommend against it.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Because 238 is as dangerous as 235. No way back. Same security level as 235. And since most people don't bother to read, those on 235 will miss that they need to use the REINSTALL 238 option to install it. 232 or lower can use the INSTALL 238 option. And I'm gone for the weekend so I won't be able to support it. When I get back and have time to do things properly I'll update my OP over there and let people know. It's out there for advanced users who want 238 but for anyone else, I recommend against it.


Well said and thank you for hopefully squashing this thing before it begins. People we have great data tons of development and a clear way to get back on the ota path not to mention a way to save yourself from a soft brick ... I have the .238 file if you want it but I'm sure as hell not posting it just like I didn't with .235... Best just to forget about it and crackflashers remember you won't have anything to flash if you make the move

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Just a FYI. Hopefully people will be able to make an educated decision as to whether or not to look into it and potentially flash.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Well said and thank you for hopefully squashing this thing before it begins. People we have great data tons of development and a clear way to get back on the ota path not to mention a way to save yourself from a soft brick ... I have the .238 file if you want it but I'm sure as hell not posting it just like I didn't with .235... Best just to forget about it and crackflashers remember you won't have anything to flash if you make the move
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I posted an update to the house of bionic to support 238 for those that made the jump to 235 already. To give them a chance to move forward. I still continue to recommend 232 for most people. For those that do decide to go to 238 (think hard about that choice) the house of bionic has a mini fxz option to unbrick most situations. People have used the same for 235 to test and recover from roms.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Damn I didn't realize how bad I had been slacking on the link and info to your thread... sorry brother check to see if that makes more sense (updated op)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Just a FYI. Hopefully people will be able to make an educated decision as to whether or not to look into it and potentially flash.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


The problem is there are a lot of not so great people out there. I could change all my .232 download links to .238 files and everyone that dls them wouldn't know the difference. By the time someone figures it out there could be 50-100 phones running .238 and all those people would be potentially screwed... Even if it is in the same folder someone could select it by mistake and just like that it flashes... That is why it is so dangerous and also why people don't need it just because they want it for some arbitrary reason

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I fully agree with that idea, but I think people ought to be given access to all the rope they want. If they're warned constantly, yet still hang themselves with it, so be it


----------



## SamuriHL

I tend to agree. If you ignore the warnings don't complain later when things go badly. The reason I updated the HoB is for those that took the plunge to 235...To give them a way forward. And to try to make it somewhat safer since they can recover if things go wrong. Nonetheless, most of my "support" issues have been from people who don't bother to read before attempting things and "skip" steps because they didn't think it applied based on their assumptions. And then "it didn't work". That's what makes these secure leaks dangerous... People just jumping in without taking any time whatsoever to read and educate themselves.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

And you guys have put so much solid information out that my brain can barely hold it.

If anyone can read this thread, then flash 235/238 and wonder what happened, they deserve what they got. Yes, I'm a jerk. RTFM!

To anyone who flashed it before reading this thread, or the ones on other forums warning them, then I have a little sympathy. Not a lot. You should learn what you're about to do before you do it, as well as what problems may arise and how to fix them. You may be an "experienced rom flasher", but you likely got your device on a 2 year contract. If that contract isn't up and you can't get a new phone within a day or two, COVER. YOUR. ASS. If you build yourself a brick by leaping before you look, then HA HA HA HA! Dumb move. Now you know.


----------



## SamuriHL

I have not much more sympathy for those that don't heed the warnings. Then again there were some people out there claiming 235 was perfectly safe because you can always install a 905 rom on the safe side using safestrap. Like that had anything at all to do with flashing official updates. Misinformation hurts everyone. This is why I have so many warnings both in the thread and in the script. I want people to fully understand the risks before blindly jumping in.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I fully agree with that idea, but I think people ought to be given access to all the rope they want. If they're warned constantly, yet still hang themselves with it, so be it


I agree completely and would love to put links to everything I have but I have to use the dad side of me to protect the innocent or lazy user having a byproduct that also protects the ignorant or arrogant user.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I have not much more sympathy for those that don't heed the warnings. Then again there were some people out there claiming 235 was perfectly safe because you can always install a 905 rom on the safe side using safestrap. Like that had anything at all to do with flashing official updates. Misinformation hurts everyone. This is why I have so many warnings both in the thread and in the script. I want people to fully understand the risks before blindly jumping in.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Samuri You just brought up my #1 Pet Peeve. I understand the arrogance, ignorance, immaturity, and all other personality flaws that people have but the one thing I can't deal with is when one of them decide to create or take over a thread with their bad information and defend it after they get corrected. The kid that thought you could use safestrap like a dual boot did exactly that he was immediately corrected. But instead of checking his information he just kept telling more lies like he currently had 905 on his unsafe and ICS on his safe. Found other threads with people saying 235 was perfectly safe and you can fxz.

Put it this way my threads have had around 80,000 views with only maybe 5-10 people actually posting all the comments.

Everyone needs to understand that people look to these forums for information and I would say 90% of them believe what is written in posts is 100% factual and that any user that has the balls to post something wouldn't dare post anything that isn't a fact, and for the most part they would be right. But all it takes is one person that has read enough half truths that they think they know what they are talking about and they start posting things as their own personal knowledge.

If something is said with enough arrogance or bravo it gets accepted as fact and even worse people will now go to that person for more answers. Now if that goes unchecked it doesn't just hurt a couple people it's viral and will spread from this forum to all forums. With just my two threads having 80k view you can imagine how many people truly look to these forums and get bad or completely fabricated info. So if you ever see me calling someone out that is why. If you then see me getting loud or saying inappropriate things you'll know that they took it to the next level, instead of trying to figure out the truth they continued to defend their bs even more, Maybe its not just arrogance it could just be embarrassment, but either way its not acceptable...

I have always said that I hope that if anyone sees me posting bad info they will call me out on it and if you do you'll see just how humble I can be. I made these threads to help people, not to become part of the problem so please call me and anyone else out if you know the truth. Not saying anything is the most selfish thing you could do.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29950-New-governors!

New governors for ICS... razz1

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I feel the same. I don't pretend to know all the answers. When I'm wrong I also want to know so I can learn.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhugh406

Do we have any kind of update/thread for miui?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

nhugh406 said:


> Do we have any kind of update/thread for miui?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Not currently no... I should have removed the link when droidhive was hacked and that thread was deleted

Most of the stuff still hasn't been remade and I'm not sure that thread will ever be back

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I feel the same. I don't pretend to know all the answers. When I'm wrong I also want to know so I can learn.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


It just amazes me how many people don't feel that way

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gunnermike53

so i just got my bionic back and i want to set my wife up on it. right now its on a leak of some sort, ics it think. it gets to android is updating screen after the first boot and just stays there forever. i have forgotten all my moto stuff, whats the best way to get to the newest leak and aokp or something like that?


----------



## Gunnermike53

oh, and most of the fxz links are broke


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

nhugh406 said:


> Do we have any kind of update/thread for miui?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Ace is working on it again, I *think*. Reading hid responses to dhacker and hashcode's tweets about kexec on Razr gave the impression that he was, anyway.

On that note, the kexec Razr kernel boots, and a Bionic kernel is currently in the works. I'm hoping it will be usable in a few days or so. Keeping an eye on twitter for news about it. Hopefully Razr was the hardest, since it was first, and the remaining devices will already have the bugs worked out from that pioneering effort with Razr


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Working 3g

Kexec custom kernel on Droid Razr #shoveyourlockedbootloadermoto Thanks @Hashcode0f and @therealjonpry http://via.me/-3q34yyu


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/231833170725724160
Shared via Plume
http://bit.ly/GetPlume


----------



## Obsidian

Gunnermike53 said:


> so i just got my bionic back and i want to set my wife up on it. right now its on a leak of some sort, ics it think. it gets to android is updating screen after the first boot and just stays there forever. i have forgotten all my moto stuff, whats the best way to get to the newest leak and aokp or something like that?


Hey brother good to see you back on here... Used rsd lite to fxz to 905 then install 232 leak in stock recovery... Root with razrs edge. Make sure you update the drivers as well

After you get rooted install Safestrap, reboot and switch to your safe side... Wipe everything and flash AOKP then Gapps for ICS right after

If you don't want to lose data check out the the HouseofBionic link last link OP

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Working 3g
> 
> Kexec custom kernel on Droid Razr #shoveyourlockedbootloadermoto Thanks @Hashcode0f and @therealjonpry http://via.me/-3q34yyu
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/231833170725724160
> Shared via Plume
> http://bit.ly/GetPlume


Damn... that's crazy, good for them

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Gunnermike53 said:


> oh, and most of the fxz links are broke


Thanks for letting me know I got rid of 902 and deleted the non working 905

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Updated all Links in OP... Created a google docs link for SafeStrap 2.0 updated and changed all other non working links


----------



## Herrsmoothe

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Working 3g
> 
> Kexec custom kernel on Droid Razr #shoveyourlockedbootloadermoto Thanks @Hashcode0f and @therealjonpry http://via.me/-3q34yyu
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/231833170725724160
> Shared via Plume
> http://bit.ly/GetPlume


These guys work so hard for us moto users. 

Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


----------



## Obsidian

They really do. Our devs are great guys...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TragicRemedy

New kernel on a locked boot loader....that's slick... razr is pretty darn close to a bionic isn't it?


----------



## Obsidian

Moto/Verizon did a great job of keeping things very similar with the latest line.. D3 D4 Bionic and Razr. I assume they did it to make upgrading and updates easier

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

TragicRemedy said:


> Moto/Verizon did a great job of keeping things very similar with the latest line.. D3 D4 Bionic and Razr. I assume they did it to make upgrading and updates easier
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I believe you're right, Obsidian. 3/4/Bionic/Razr all have similarities like the DX/D2/D2g did. Porting something from one to the others is supposed to be easy. Easier, anyway.


----------



## Gunnermike53

razor root isnt working for me. any ides??


----------



## Obsidian

Everyone Check out this new Thread with what may be the solution to all the bootstrap problems

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1665-bootstrap-bptools-mod/

I created a new dl link for it and added it to the op so if the link doesn't work at his thread or you just want to dl; the damn thing there it is ... also the thread link has been added to the OP as well

This Bootstrap allows you to select bptools from stock recovery if you're stuck in a boot loop on other phones but with ours it boots every time like SS... check it peeps


----------



## Obsidian

Gunnermike53 said:


> razor root isnt working for me. any ides??


Really you got the program to at least run right? Standard questions OEM cord? Rear USB ports?

I've had it take up to 3 times to work fully for me

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gunnermike53

Obsidian said:


> Really you got the program to at least run right? Standard questions OEM cord? Rear USB ports?
> 
> I've had it take up to 3 times to work fully for me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


yeah all that stuff. i keep getting permission denied.


----------



## freddy0872

Gunnermike53 said:


> yeah all that stuff. i keep getting permission denied.


Enable debug on phone?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

And phone in charge only or mtp mode.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Enable debug on phone?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I have a feeling Freddy got it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> I have a feeling Freddy got it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yea i rush into rooting when i fxz. Sometimes i forget to enable debug. It says the same error. Easy mistake. Sure we all did it time to time. I got some catching up to do! My son just turned 2 today!  been so busy with that. Planning on hanging out here tomorrow and experimenting a bit. Got a few ideas but trying to see if i can even work em out.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I've done the same as well. On the DroidX too


----------



## Gunnermike53

Obsidian said:


> I have a feeling Freddy got it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


No. That's the first thing I did. Its enabled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Gunnermike53 said:


> No. That's the first thing I did. Its enabled.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Assuming ur on ics now. Hmmm
Does it start daemon?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gunnermike53

freddy0872 said:


> Assuming ur on ics now. Hmmm
> Does it start daemon?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


no i fxz'ed 905. so its stock 905.


----------



## freddy0872

Gunnermike53 said:


> no i fxz'ed 905. so its stock 905.


Razr root is only for ics i believe bud....

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gunnermike53

freddy0872 said:


> Razr root is only for ics i believe bud....
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


well then how the crap do i root this thing!!?? or is there an ics fxz?


----------



## freddy0872

Gunnermike53 said:


> well then how the crap do i root this thing!!?? or is there an ics fxz?


U use gingerbread root. I believe its the D3 root method as well. I got it still on my desktop. Ill get up there and dropbox u a link.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Pete's root 1.6 will work on gingerbread 905, I'm pretty sure. I'd check on my desktop, but I'm not able to at the moment


----------



## Gunnermike53

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Pete's root 1.6 will work on gingerbread 905, I'm pretty sure. I'd check on my desktop, but I'm not able to at the moment


nope, no workie.


----------



## freddy0872

Gunnermike53 said:


> well then how the crap do i root this thing!!?? or is there an ics fxz?


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/57765318/root%20GB.zip

That is a good GB root for D4 RAZR Bionic and D3
I think i got pete's stuff lying around still. ill take a look as well


----------



## milski65

Don't quote me, but I think I used motofail to root 905.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## freddy0872

milski65 said:


> Don't quote me, but I think I used motofail to root 905.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Im sure you could! Hey gunner here is MOTOFAIL incase nothing else works! Milski said it worked. I personally havent used motofail in a while.

MOTOFAIL -- https://dl.dropbox.com/u/57765318/motofail_windows.zip

Let us know what your results were


----------



## Gunnermike53

freddy0872 said:


> http://dl.dropbox.co...318/root GB.zip
> 
> That is a good GB root for D4 RAZR Bionic and D3
> I think i got pete's stuff lying around still. ill take a look as well


that did it! thanks


----------



## freddy0872

Gunnermike53 said:


> that did it! thanks


Cool! Glad to be of help

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

So... using bootstrap i have readhead running. I would like to switch over to cm10 for a while and give it a shot. 
But i want to use SS. What would be the most legitimate way of replacing BS with SS but i would have to get stock ics back on. And then find out a way to uninstall BS.

Or am i over looking this to much?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Nandroid, TiBu, back up SMS in your preferred way. Restore your backup of bone stock ICS. Uninstall bootstrap app. Remove bootstrap files from /etc

hijack
logwrapper

Rename logwrapper bin to logwrapper

Install safestrap.

Pretty sure that's it.

Or just nandroid and install cm10 with BS.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

ALWAYS nandroid stock.


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> ALWAYS nandroid stock.


You were correct! FOund that in a thread somewhere at DF about an hour ago. Just wrapped it up. I am going to prefer the SS options for right now. ESP with the fact im going to play with CM10 for a while and if im out and about i dont wanna get completely stranded with no data!

Thank you for making me feel more comfortable about the actions i just took on it lol. I do need to find a better SMS backup option tho. TiBu PRO was supposed to support it i thought but i cant seem to find the option and make it work. have u seen it?


----------



## DrJay

freddy0872 said:


> I do need to find a better SMS backup option tho. TiBu PRO was supposed to support it i thought but i cant seem to find the option and make it work. have u seen it?


The new TiBu version supports xml backup of sms in the batch section

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yeah, if not in batch, it's in the menu button pop up menu. I never got it working either, but it's had several updates since I attempted it.


----------



## freddy0872

im going to have to try it again then. just got CM10 up and running. restoring my TiBu right now. i always restore it then signin to google. i dont like it when play store signs in and sees missing apps then just starts doing a batch download and i have to wait for it. i exctracted an older TiBu.apk for that reason ive been meaning to get the newest update apk each time they update but thats hard to remember lol


----------



## freddy0872

Well ive failed to get DATA up and running on CM10. Guess im one of those unlucky few.
There hasnt been a nightly in a while. maybe we will see progress soon. overall tho its freakin awesome!
Ive tried airplane toggle, data sync toggle. turning radio off and on off and on. no dice.

and yes i have found the sms backup in TiBu Thank you! it is under menu button.
Didnt try it yet, havent gotten any texts yet.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Text yourself. MMS, too.

I don't want anybody else. When I think about you, I text myself.


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Text yourself. MMS, too.
> 
> I don't want anybody else. When I think about you, I text myself.


Nice! i saw the top line and i was like DUH! scrolled down and bout lost it at the little romantic statement LMAO


----------



## freddy0872

So i recall when i had the D2G i was able to make up a boot animation and sound clip to work together on boot.
I tried to combine an animation and a .ogg audio file and the animation works good, but audio does not. they are both under /system/media

any ideas?


----------



## jwjones2

freddy0872 said:


> So i recall when i had the D2G i was able to make up a boot animation and sound clip to work together on boot.
> I tried to combine an animation and a .ogg audio file and the animation works good, but audio does not. they are both under /system/media
> 
> any ideas?


I'm on red head and it has boot animation sound. The sound file is in system/media.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

jwjones2 said:


> I'm on red head and it has boot animation sound. The sound file is in system/media.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Yea i got the urge to do it when i was on Red Head. I even tried extracting the bootanimation.zip from red head's .zip and pasting them into AOKP in my /system/media dir but no go. im thinking it might be a volume issue not sure yet. never tried how can i view a log from bootup? will opening catlog show logs from bootup? im going to try that now and see.

***EDIT***

So looked thru catlog after reboot it does state
"setDataSource_1('/system/media/boot_audio.mp3')" (minus the quotes)

So im assuming the file must be names boot_audio.mp3

But take for example the RedHead sound file is in ogg format... hmmmm

Conversion?


----------



## jwjones2

freddy0872 said:


> Yea i got the urge to do it when i was on Red Head. I even tried extracting the bootanimation.zip from red head's .zip and pasting them into AOKP in my /system/media dir but no go. im thinking it might be a volume issue not sure yet. never tried how can i view a log from bootup? will opening catlog show logs from bootup? im going to try that now and see.


Not sure. I've only ever used adb logcat for viewing logs. Maybe it is an aokp thing.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Perhaps AOKP doesn't have support for Ogg natively?


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Perhaps AOKP doesn't have support for Ogg natively?


That may very well be.
However when i open up RootExplorer and browse to /system/media and select the .ogg file it plays it perfectly. or maybe its using a player that runs after AOKP boots.
Im going to crack at it for a bit

Ill be back with findings. Not sure even if anyone will find this useful


----------



## freddy0872

So i got the audio to play from Red Head with its accompaning audio and all seemed good. But the audio was way to ahead of the animation. and the animation actually ended up playing twice. no audio the second time. found that strange... for a moment i thought i made the damn thing boot loop haha!

im sick of google searching. cant find anything useful! where the hell are the actual ADB dll files and such for download? i found crap for different tablets, phones, u name it. guh!

or is it simpler to use android SDK for ADB anymore?


----------



## freddy0872

Got my adb back up n running.
Timmy10shoes helped me see the light.
 
Sorry guys I'm running off a fresh install of 7.
Now. Any clue as to how to make the audio and animation sync?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Damn you guys have been chatty today... I was updating links and creating new ones for the OPs and checked in here and it's getting gangbanged 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Gunnermike53 said:


> that did it! thanks


Sorry I assumed you were trying to root one of the leaks... As you'll see 905 data is wretched

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Damn you guys have been chatty today... I was updating links and creating new ones for the OPs and checked in here and it's getting gangbanged
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry obsidian. Just expanding our knowledge over here! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

No it's awesome, I hate threads that are all business, yelling at people for asking the same question that someone else did 200 posts ago... I'm lucky to have you guys on here to help me out with all the random questions and especially when I need a couple days off... I wouldn't have it any other way... Continue the gangbang

Nexus 7 [kernel] Trinity Seven alpha41 [rom] Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB]


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> No it's awesome, I hate threads that are all business, yelling at people for asking the same question that someone else did 200 posts ago... I'm lucky to have you guys on here to help me out with all the random questions and especially when I need a couple days off... I wouldn't have it any other way... Continue the gangbang
> 
> Nexus 7 [kernel] Trinity Seven alpha41 [rom] Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB]


Sounds so wrong but yet so funny lol 
Has anyone heard from nitro about eclipse lately? I think obsidian said he tweeted a while back he was working on it.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Uhhh I'm here for the gangbang... Classic Old School quote is all

Yeah Nitro is waiting for the ota to drop but he is working with the 232 source because he believes the ota will be an easy port

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Sounds so wrong but yet so funny lol
> Has anyone heard from nitro about eclipse lately? I think obsidian said he tweeted a while back he was working on it.
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


This from the man himself

nitroglycerine33... I have been building against the 232 framework over the past week. I imagine it will be an easy port once the official comes out.

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Uhhh I'm here for the gangbang... Classic Old School quote is all
> 
> Yeah Nitro is waiting for the ota to drop but he is working with the 232 source because he believes the ota will be an easy port
> 
> Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


Must admire his patients tho. Waiting for a fully stable version to build off of. 
Should be minor changes unless they revamp the whole thing. What if they skip ICS and just jump to JB! Not sure if possible. But would shock the hell out of a lot of us. Lmao!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

So funny you said that I was just talking to someone who brought up not liking the fact that once we move we can't get back to GB and my reply was once we make the move people will bitch about not being on JB and GB will be forgotten. That conversation opened the flood doors in my mind and for the last half hour I've been wondering why would they upgrade us to ICS when JB is already out and how hard could it really be for them to skip ICS... I mean it is just going from Android 4.0.4 to 4.1 how hard could changing .06 of a Android be??? Lol

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> So funny you said that I was just talking to someone who brought up not liking the fact that once we move we can't get back to GB and my reply was once we make the move people will bitch about not being on JB and GB will be forgotten. That conversation opened the flood doors in my mind and for the last half hour I've been wondering why would they upgrade us to ICS when JB is already out and how hard could it really be for them to skip ICS... I mean it is just going from Android 4.0.4 to 4.1 how hard could changing .06 of a Android be??? Lol
> 
> Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


Great minds think alike! But no seriously! Official OTA was scheduled mid last month. All we got was another security ridden leak. 
They are pumping JB out like its no big deal. Which it really isn't. Some eye candy. Maybe better radios. But once u have d3/4/razr/bionic they are all typically very close to being the same. Maybe minor hardware differences. Like d3... physical kbd. Okay u import a character map and a few tweaks bam! Its up n runnin'! 
Course I am leaving out details but come on!

I'm still checking dh's thread from time to time and seeing if anyone found a way to get better data. That rom is so smooth! I dicked around with it for a while but couldn't get any. Then got a txt from my boss telling me to call and I was like damn it.... lol.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah but who knows how much lag is caused by what is missing... It is buttery though as it sits... I hate to say it but they will move the RAZR to JB before us... Lame asses. Take some risks for once ya know... just sayin

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## SamuriHL

One would hope that with the unification work they did between the devices for ICS, Moto would be able to push jb to all the devices simultaneously if not very rapidly now. We'll see in 6 months when the first jb leaks start coming. Lol 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Yeah but who knows how much lag is caused by what is missing... It is buttery though as it sits... I hate to say it but they will move the RAZR to JB before us... Lame asses. Take some risks for once ya know... just sayin
> 
> Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


So just toying with aokp last night I got all animations to look the same as JB. Icons are still off. Smoothness is very similar. And I'm still rockin battery life. Maybe this is a better route! 
We don't need JB! Lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

What does JB really bring to the table?


----------



## jwjones2

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> What does JB really bring to the table?


Here is a link to some info: http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/android-4-1-jelly-bean-overview/

I have JB on my Kindle Fire and it is very nice. Very quick and smooth. Notifications are supposed to be better as in allow for interactions with apps right from the notificiation bar (which will become a big plus when people build apps for this feature). I love the transition animations. Overall it is a lot like ICS with some more polish. Also, Google Now. Google now is great. However, I have it working on Red Head on my Bionic now with a mod that was mentioned here on rootz.


----------



## freddy0872

jwjones2 said:


> Here is a link to some info: http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/android-4-1-jelly-bean-overview/
> 
> I have JB on my Kindle Fire and it is very nice. Very quick and smooth. Notifications are supposed to be better as in allow for interactions with apps right from the notificiation bar (which will become a big plus when people build apps for this feature). I love the transition animations. Overall it is a lot like ICS with some more polish. Also, Google Now. Google now is great. However, I have it working on Red Head on my Bionic now with a mod that was mentioned here on rootz.


I use nova launcher and it gives the JB animations and icons with all the buttery smoothness! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwjones2

freddy0872 said:


> I use nova launcher and it gives the JB animations and icons with all the buttery smoothness!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


 Thanks for the info. I'm using apex, but i will give nova a try.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

jwjones2 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm using apex, but i will give nova a try.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Yea man! Had JB animations built in and icons! Slick!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

> *INt_Rnd_Pooka, on 06 August 2012 - 04:15 PM, said:*
> What does JB really bring to the table?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to some info: http://www.digitaltr...-bean-overview/
> 
> I have JB on my Kindle Fire and it is very nice. Very quick and smooth. Notifications are supposed to be better as in allow for interactions with apps right from the notificiation bar (which will become a big plus when people build apps for this feature). I love the transition animations. Overall it is a lot like ICS with some more polish. Also, Google Now. Google now is great. However, I have it working on Red Head on my Bionic now with a mod that was mentioned here on rootz.
Click to expand...

Only things on that list remotely interesting to me are the notifications and butter. Google Now is not anything I can foresee ever wanting or needing. Real Time battery drain via location checks, background data transfer, and cpu cycles dedicated to reminding me that I'm at work and will be until I get off and go home.


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Only things on that list remotely interesting to me are the notifications and butter. Google Now is not anything I can foresee ever wanting or needing. Real Time battery drain via location checks, background data transfer, and cpu cycles dedicated to reminding me that I'm at work and will be until I get off and go home.


Totally agree! I was like oh! Google now! Then I was like yeaaaa...... NO......

To bad we can't just port over the notification feature. Animations and smoothness are easy to gain

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

freddy0872 said:


> Totally agree! I was like oh! Google now! Then I was like yeaaaa...... NO......
> 
> To bad we can't just port over the notification feature. Animations and smoothness are easy to gain
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Now would be cool for me for some things, and it's nice that you can turn off the features you don't want, so no weather or traffic or nearby places. But it can tell you if your favorite team has a game today. But I've never gotten it to work right, so for me now just stays off.

So really jb just has the notifications and butter (although I don't see a gigantic difference in smoothness, my bionic on liquid is still very smooth). The notifications will be awesome, when you can delete a email from the notification, reply to messages (sms, Facebook, g+, talk), or manage downloaded files (or whatever else I can't imagine) without leaving the app you're in.


----------



## Orasion

sorry for asking here, Im a noob in bionic, coming from DX.
I download .232 leak update from the OP but the filname is blur.version.5.9.905. is this the right file ?


----------



## matjmonk

Orasion said:


> sorry for asking here, Im a noob in bionic, coming from DX.
> I download .232 leak update from the OP but the filname is blur.version.5.9.905. is this the right file ?


Yep, Motorola goes with the name your are coming from, not going to.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Orasion said:


> sorry for asking here, Im a noob in bionic, coming from DX.
> I download .232 leak update from the OP but the filname is blur.version.5.9.905. is this the right file ?


Welcome, fellow ex DX junkie!


----------



## freddy0872

Orasion said:


> sorry for asking here, Im a noob in bionic, coming from DX.
> I download .232 leak update from the OP but the filname is blur.version.5.9.905. is this the right file ?


That is what this thread is for! Questions and answers! Even tho your question has been answered prior i think youll find us to be quite welcoming and polite! 
Welcome to the Bionic Family!

Just to make sure your up to speed, almost everything you need is in the OP. And also a few posts down. Obsidian was able to reserve some post spots for separating information out. Good Luck!
Hope you enjoy the Bionic! I came from D2G... BIG DIFFERENCE! Youll get the hang of it tho.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Welcome, fellow ex DX junkie!


+1

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> sorry for asking here, Im a noob in bionic, coming from DX.
> I download .232 leak update from the OP but the filname is blur.version.5.9.905. is this the right file ?


What other questions do you have? I'm glad you found this thread or you would have had a hell of a time... even coming from the world of the DX. The main server our devs use (RomBot, DroidHive's server) was hacked recently and along with my thread there our whole targa folder was deleted and most devs haven't remade their threads...

Side note... I love that autocorrect turns devs into devas lol lol

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## Obsidian

" wooddale Damn if Scott is working on it already when the OTA hits and I get an Eclipse rom Ill be in smartphone heaven."

Nitro's (Scott) reply
You betcha!

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## SamuriHL

Hey Obsidian, I released the House of Bionic 4.0 earlier. It's a pretty sick overhaul of the entire script. Check it out when you get a chance.


----------



## Obsidian

Will do brother... I'm sure I say this for everyone when I say thanks for your work especially since you've changed phones and have no reason to help us Bionic people anymore... Shows what type of a person you are

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## SamuriHL

I haven't changed phones yet. It was my intention to do so but the S3 dev phone seems like a mythical creature rather than a real phone. This update to the HoB was huge because it's fully dynamic and allows users to add support for new updates by following a few simple steps. Even the FXZ can be changed out to a new one without having to rewrite the HoB script. So, in theory, this should be the last version I have to write. Incidentally, it COULD be used for any moto phone. They just need their FXZ and their updates and they're good to go.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> I haven't changed phones yet. It was my intention to do so but the S3 dev phone seems like a mythical creature rather than a real phone. This update to the HoB was huge because it's fully dynamic and allows users to add support for new updates by following a few simple steps. Even the FXZ can be changed out to a new one without having to rewrite the HoB script. So, in theory, this should be the last version I have to write. Incidentally, it COULD be used for any moto phone. They just need their FXZ and their updates and they're good to go.


VERY NICE! Much appreciated Samuri!
You went from having updates in folders and skimming through the process to practically an endless too with multi device supportl!
Props to you my friend!


----------



## Obsidian

Either way... People sometimes don't realize the time and effort it takes to keep something up to date and current  Sorry to hear about the sIII dev phone

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## SamuriHL

It took a while to get it to where we all wanted it to be, but, I think the latest iteration of HoB is pretty solid for the community. As for the S3, oh well. Samsung's loss.


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah I hear that... Hey so you're over at droidforums.net right? How is it over there? I had registered there a while ago but never really chilled there. I don't think they have a thread like mine and I was wondering how things worked there? Can I create a thread with links to my threads here and at droidhive or will their admins kill it? Just not sure if I am ready or willing to maintain a 3rd thread...

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## SamuriHL

I've never had any issues with DF. I've linked to all kinds of third party sites and no one seems to care.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> It took a while to get it to where we all wanted it to be, but, I think the latest iteration of HoB is pretty solid for the community. As for the S3, oh well. Samsung's loss.


Very Solid for the Community you mean  No need to be humble on here... we're all a bunch of cocky bastards lol j/k

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## SamuriHL

LOL


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I've never had any issues with DF. I've linked to all kinds of third party sites and no one seems to care.


Cool I think I might do just that and if I get enough requests I will create the thread there... just have to check their formatting and content limit issues

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, that's where I set up the HoB thread and I've had no problems. Great community there.


----------



## TMYINC

Obsidian said:


> Yeah I hear that... Hey so you're over at droidforums.net right? How is it over there? I had registered there a while ago but never really chilled there. I don't think they have a thread like mine and I was wondering how things worked there? Can I create a thread with links to my threads here and at droidhive or will their admins kill it? Just not sure if I am ready or willing to maintain a 3rd thread...
> 
> Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2

I have been on droidforums.net for quite a while now. Have seen a lot of threads with links to other forums and such. Only issue they had that i can remember was devs linking there websites instead of straight rom download links but that was back in the D1 days.


----------



## Obsidian

TMYINC said:


> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2
> 
> I have been on droidforums.net for quite a while now. Have seen a lot of threads with links to other forums and such. Only issue they had that i can remember was devs linking there websites instead of straight rom download links but that was back in the D1 days.


Yeah that is what I am worried about. Most admins will allow links that don't require users to log in to another forum. Direct DL links are normally cool but who knows what they'll think when they see I've setup links to two other forums...

Thanks for the input 

Sent From My Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## Orasion

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> That is what this thread is for! Questions and answers! Even tho your question has been answered prior i think youll find us to be quite welcoming and polite!
> Welcome to the Bionic Family!
> 
> Just to make sure your up to speed, almost everything you need is in the OP. And also a few posts down. Obsidian was able to reserve some post spots for separating information out. Good Luck!
> Hope you enjoy the Bionic! I came from D2G... BIG DIFFERENCE! Youll get the hang of it tho.


I know I should read from the beginning and I will, but my itch to update this new toy should be scratch soon








Thank you for a warm welcome.


----------



## Obsidian

Sorry had to edit... it was a not yet :-(

You know I'll keep on him though 

Nexus 7 running Codename Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven alpha41


----------



## Orasion

Cant wait to try some Jelly Bean on Bionic.
I hope you can get the permission to release it.

A little OT : Your "Android Path" is the same way as me OG --> DX --> Bionic lol


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> Cant wait to try some Jelly Bean on Bionic.
> I hope you can get the permission to release it.
> 
> A little OT : Your "Android Path" is the same way as me OG --> DX --> Bionic lol


That's hilarious... great minds think alike. They were all milestone moves.

You can download cm10 and JB gapps to check out JB but there are data issues there. WiFi works great... I'm sure it is the same way on Tormented too I'll flash it right now

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion... are you running .232 yet?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

It's so weird I have data right now on Tormented but I know it'll go away... JB and ICS must not be as close as we think or our kernel would work better with it... unless there is some substantial code missing somehow

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> It's so weird I have data right now on Tormented but I know it'll go away... JB and ICS must not be as close as we think or our kernel would work better with it... unless there is some substantial code missing somehow
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Any way to compare dump logs while u have data and then when you lose it? If you do that is. Not sure if anything would be useful in them.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

Obsidian said:


> Orasion... are you running .232 yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Just installed and rooted it.
Have a problem with data, I have to edit settings.db in /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases to make my 3G up and running.
That's because I live outside US and use different network.


----------



## Obsidian

Oh alright so you don't have lte at all then right?

Nexus 7 Running Codeman Android [3.1.0] JB on top of Trinity Seven Alpha41


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Any way to compare dump logs while u have data and then when you lose it? If you do that is. Not sure if anything would be useful in them.
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Would have to get that to DH and not Sparky I believe... I'm not going to bother the man right now... Davros was on Vaca this weekend so I'll hit him up soon

The dev world is a weird one right now

Nexus 7 Running Codeman Android [3.1.0] JB on top of Trinity Seven Alpha41


----------



## Orasion

Obsidian said:


> Oh alright so you don't have lte at all then right?
> 
> Nexus 7 Running Codeman Android [3.1.0] JB on top of Trinity Seven Alpha41


yep, Lte is planned for 2018. sucks, I know








But hey, at least I have Rev B here


----------



## Obsidian

That definitely helps... especially for multi tasking. It could always be worse... no 3 or 4g data

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha41


----------



## freddy0872

Not sure how I did it. Something amazing happened with my battery life!
Took this screenshot last night.









Usually my battery would be dead by 930 1000 and this was just going and going!
Energizer bunny must have stopped by!








Have profiles setup in setcpu and the only things I've changed were my animation speeds and type.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Not sure how I did it. Something amazing happened with my battery life!
> Took this screenshot last night
> 
> Usually my battery would be dead by 930 1000 and this was just going and going!
> Energizer bunny must have stopped by!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have profiles setup in setcpu and the only things I've changed were my animation speeds and type.


Looks like you got the battery life I have  wasn't it you who asked how I got it? 

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha41


----------



## Obsidian

Off topic but I'm getting crazy battery life on my Nexus 7 and it recharges sooo fast. Like full charge in an hour or so. I'm sure not having a cell connection helps but with the screen size and quad core processor I figured it would have been much closer to my bionic... Maybe it's JB or my custom kernel but whatever it is they need to make phones work like this

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha41


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Looks like you got the battery life I have  wasn't it you who asked how I got it?
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha41


Yes it certainly was! And I'm loving it! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

New ROMs in OP ToRmEnTeD by Sparkyman

Chronik (redhead based) adding in a min. Will also add links to their threads

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## freddy0872

Im on a crack flash binge. There was a ROM I could of swore was in the OP unless it has changed reciently. All i remember was the boot animation was the bionic eye and there was a much larger explosion around it.... or something to that effect. anyone have any clue what the hell im talking about? lol

i kno i kno not much to go off of. I made sure to nandroid the AOKP i had on, the battery life was very impressive the past few days!


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian how was battery life with JB having working data?


----------



## SamuriHL

239 for bionic has been found, but, it's a REALLY messed up update.







I think they screwed up.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> 239 for bionic has been found, but, it's a REALLY messed up update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they screwed up.


What are we going down hill? or possibly just a forked up update floating on the servers and cheesecake happened to find it? i cant see the reason why it would be screwed up tho


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Devs make mistakes. The moto team is still just a bunch of people coding for a phone and hoping that the changes they implement are better instead of worse


----------



## SamuriHL

I don't know. Matt Igroff is looking at it. I don't understand what I'm seeing yet.


----------



## zebinadams

Hey everyone, I'm new to the Bionic, just got it a few weeks ago. I currently have the latest GB eclipse rom. I have been looking through this forum to see if there is a rom that has at least somewhat reliable data and camera working. I think I saw somewhere that the camera works on some roms and I can see a few issues with data. I'm sure that those two are the biggest issues for everyone. I just did a nandroid of my current rom and would really like to try ICS or JB. If there isn't a rom that has data and camera, what do you guys think the best rom is out there? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SamuriHL

Just wanted to post back on 239. It's a test build not meant for our phones. So scratch that one off the list.


----------



## freddy0872

zebinadams said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the Bionic, just got it a few weeks ago. I currently have the latest GB eclipse rom. I have been looking through this forum to see if there is a rom that has at least somewhat reliable data and camera working. I think I saw somewhere that the camera works on some roms and I can see a few issues with data. I'm sure that those two are the biggest issues for everyone. I just did a nandroid of my current rom and would really like to try ICS or JB. If there isn't a rom that has data and camera, what do you guys think the best rom is out there? Thanks in advance!


Look at the OP. I run AOKP religiously, great battery life, data is perfect and camera works great! U are able to use safestrap with AOKP.
The blurbased roms are BootStrap ONLY! BE AWARE! and look to see if the ROM you choose need GAPPS as well!


----------



## Obsidian

zebinadams said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the Bionic, just got it a few weeks ago. I currently have the latest GB eclipse rom. I have been looking through this forum to see if there is a rom that has at least somewhat reliable data and camera working. I think I saw somewhere that the camera works on some roms and I can see a few issues with data. I'm sure that those two are the biggest issues for everyone. I just did a nandroid of my current rom and would really like to try ICS or JB. If there isn't a rom that has data and camera, what do you guys think the best rom is out there? Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the Bionic Community =) Alright now let's get you up to date. You said the latest Eclipse so you are running Eclipse 3.0 so your phone is on 5.9.905.

These Roms are all for people that are on an ICS Leak. If you don't understand what that means let me know.

Our phone version is 6.7.232. If you want to update your phone to. 232 from .905 let us know and we can help you

That being said all of the ICS roms here have perfect data CM9, AOKP,LIQUID SMOOTH and AXIOMBEAM...

The JB roms don't yet but they are both alpha releases

I think you probably read about bad data from an old ICS ROM that was built to try to work with the 905 Gingerbread Kernel you are currently running. Needless to say it didn't work well but now that we have an ICS kernel we are all good

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Just wanted to post back on 239. It's a test build not meant for our phones. So scratch that one off the list.


What is it meant for? That's weird they would name it 6.7.239

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> What is it meant for? That's weird they would name it 6.7.239
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


I think the engineering phones. But it was signed with release keys which is majorly fubar. Very strange build but not meant for "us".


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I think the engineering phones. But it was signed with release keys which is majorly fubar. Very strange build but not meant for "us".


Are any of them truly made for " us" lol

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## SamuriHL

Not until Moto releases an unlockable developer phone. NO. Definitely not.


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Are any of them truly made for " us" lol
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


Oh they are made for us alright! Made so our devs can make them better! They come out with the leaks and obviously Official OTAs... and we come out with killer ROMS that surpass theirs in speed, battery, and function!


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Not until Moto releases an unlockable developer phone. NO. Definitely not.


Like the samsung you were waiting for? lol
Sorry they havent released that yet!








really blows. maybe eventually


----------



## SamuriHL

Pretty much too late AFAIK. I mean a month ago, I'd have bought one. Now? Meh....let's see what Nexus magic we get in November.


----------



## Orasion

just finished reading 110 pages of knowledges (and ranting, and chatting, and a little scene of gangbang, lol).
And here's what I got :

- To install custom ROM, I need SS. The latest is V2.0 for ICS
- To install blur-based ROM, I need BS. There are variety for BS, refer to ROM devs what to use
- Current Custom ROM for CM9 or AOKP for ICS Leak stored in droidhive in folder /ics-leak-build, other than that its for .905

Any other thing I missed?


----------



## zebinadams

Obsidian said:


> Welcome to the Bionic Community =) Alright now let's get you up to date. You said the latest Eclipse so you are running Eclipse 3.0 so your phone is on 5.9.905.
> 
> These Roms are all for people that are on an ICS Leak. If you don't understand what that means let me know.
> 
> Our phone version is 6.7.232. If you want to update your phone to. 232 from .905 let us know and we can help you
> 
> That being said all of the ICS roms here have perfect data CM9, AOKP,LIQUID SMOOTH and AXIOMBEAM...
> 
> The JB roms don't yet but they are both alpha releases
> 
> I think you probably read about bad data from an old ICS ROM that was built to try to work with the 905 Gingerbread Kernel you are currently running. Needless to say it didn't work well but now that we have an ICS kernel we are all good
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


I think I could see that all of these need the ICS leak. I did look, but was somewhat confused on exactly how to get to the leak. Am I going to have to go back to the the OTA update before I can update to ICS and am I also going to have to use RSD Lite? I'm sure that there is a thread somewhere that tells you exactly what I need to do. Even just pointing to the correct thread would be fine. I looked at the OP and all it had was a download, I couldn't find anything specific about how to actually get to the leak. It could be there and I'm just overlooking it. But since you offered, help getting to the leak would be awesome!


----------



## Orasion

here is the correct thread, mate.
Look no further than the OP, it will guide you to ICS leak .232.
Basically you need to update to latest GB .905 then flash ICS leak in stock recovery.
All the links you need is in the OP


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Not until Moto releases an unlockable developer phone. NO. Definitely not.


F moto for making the best built phones not to mention having the best hardware but then completely ruining them with their stupid software... We need someone from NSA to break the encryption for us...

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

zebinadams said:


> I think I could see that all of these need the ICS leak. I did look, but was somewhat confused on exactly how to get to the leak. Am I going to have to go back to the the OTA update before I can update to ICS and am I also going to have to use RSD Lite? I'm sure that there is a thread somewhere that tells you exactly what I need to do. Even just pointing to the correct thread would be fine. I looked at the OP and all it had was a download, I couldn't find anything specific about how to actually get to the leak. It could be there and I'm just overlooking it. But since you offered, help getting to the leak would be awesome!


House of Bionic can help you.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/214902-downgrade-902-no-app-data-loss.html

If you have a stock nandroid made that you can restore to then restore it and boot into stock recovery and install the ics leak

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> F moto for making the best built phones not to mention having the best hardware but then completely ruining them with their stupid software... We need someone from NSA to break the encryption for us...
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


Aes 256 from what I understand. That'd take "a couple" nvidia 680 gpus running in parallel. Lol!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> just finished reading 110 pages of knowledges (and ranting, and chatting, and a little scene of gangbang, lol).
> And here's what I got :
> 
> - To install custom ROM, I need SS. The latest is V2.0 for ICS
> - To install blur-based ROM, I need BS. There are variety for BS, refer to ROM devs what to use
> - Current Custom ROM for CM9 or AOKP for ICS Leak stored in droidhive in folder /ics-leak-build, other than that its for .905
> 
> Any other thing I missed?


Uhhh... I'm here for the gang bang lol

AOKP CM9 LIQUID SMOOTH & AXIOMBEAM

AOKP AND CM9 need you to install ICS Gapps right after you install the rom too =)

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

Good news everyone it looks like sonofskywalker3 has made a SS flashable motoblur rom... Somehow he debloated it to 155mb which unzipped is 270mb 32mb under the 302mb partition size

Gamechanger mofos

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## zakky12

Chronic makes my bionic









Second time. No boot. 
Even the "boot every time bootstrap" is bitching out. Hello RSD.....again.....

Edit. Once this is done I'm going back to eclipse probably for good. Bye bionic ICS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

I forgot to ask one thing.
In ics leak .232 my home and searh button dont work. is it the same as you guys?


----------



## milski65

Orasion said:


> I forgot to ask one thing.
> In ics leak .232 my home and searh button dont work. is it the same as you guys?


That shouldn't be happening. At least I've not seen any posts on it.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> Aes 256 from what I understand. That'd take "a couple" nvidia 680 gpus running in parallel. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


I was under the impression that the bootloader was locked with 1024 or 2048 bit encryption. Ridiculous overkill


----------



## freddy0872

Orasion said:


> That shouldn't be happening. At least I've not seen any posts on it.


No shouldn't be happening at all. Ur right! Have u tried flashing one of the roms and seeing if they still dont work?

Wow.. maybe the only thing j can think is possibly a bad 232 download (ud just have to redownload it) I doubt a bad flash in stock recovery. That's very strange

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I was under the impression that the bootloader was locked with 1024 or 2048 bit encryption. Ridiculous overkill


Wtf are they protecting in these phones? Are there nuclear missile launch codes built into it? Lmao!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

milski65 said:


> That shouldn't be happening. At least I've not seen any posts on it.


So its just me. Weird.
Ill try to reflash again.

And also, my lockscreen is gone. No matter what kind of security I use, there is no lockscreen for me


----------



## SamuriHL

Orasion said:


> I forgot to ask one thing.
> In ics leak .232 my home and searh button dont work. is it the same as you guys?


I've only seen this happen when gb system data is restored after 232 is installed. Although I have seen someone claim to have it happen without doing that. The short version is the system data is corrupt and generally can only be fixed with a factory reset and a complete set up of the apps again.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I was under the impression that the bootloader was locked with 1024 or 2048 bit encryption. Ridiculous overkill


Good Lord. My bank isn't even that secure!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Good Lord. My bank isn't even that secure!
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


What honestly is that secure?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

SamuriHL said:


> I've only seen this happen when gb system data is restored after 232 is installed. Although I have seen someone claim to have it happen without doing that. The short version is the system data is corrupt and generally can only be fixed with a factory reset and a complete set up of the apps again.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


So, can I do this?
While in ics leak .232 -> reboot to stock recovery -> reflash ics leak -> root using razr
Just to be sure I want to download ics leak again to see if that is bad download or not.

I didnt restore any application data from GB because I dont have any, lol.
All my previous data is in DX


----------



## SamuriHL

Orasion said:


> So, can I do this?
> While in ics leak .232 -> reboot to stock recovery -> reflash ics leak -> root using razr
> Just to be sure I want to download ics leak again to see if that is bad download or not.
> 
> I didnt restore any application data from GB because I dont have any, lol.
> All my previous data is in DX


Reboot to recovery and select the factory reset option. That should be enough to fix it.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

That works.
Thank you


----------



## freddy0872

Orasion said:


> That works.
> Thank you


Glad you got it up and running! how do you like ICS?
what i would do now is get safestrap put on there and try each ROM out for a while and see which one you think u may want to stick with.
You will want SafeStrap 2.0, the download link is in the OP, install it like any other APP then click install Recovery.

Now each time you reboot your phone it will boot to a Safe Strap splash screen. If you hit the "menu" button at that splash screen you will be directed to SafeStrap's (SS for short) menu. You are then able to use it like any other bootstrap recovery.

However! This one allows you to keep your Stock Side separate from your Custom ROM. So say something were to go horribly wrong and ur ROM went corrupt. ITS OK! Reboot phone and switch to the Non-Safe Side

In SS there is a Non-Safe Side (That is your stock) and there is a Safe Side (This is where you flash!  )

Give it a shot! Hollar back if you need anything!


----------



## maverik

this is a random question would there be any way to change the sound the lock screen makes and to change the timing on it? right now it makes a *click* sound and it is a good 2 secs behind after the screen is off lol don't know why its like that. running redhead (atm) thanks


----------



## freddy0872

maverik said:


> this is a random question would there be any way to change the sound the lock screen makes and to change the timing on it? right now it makes a *click* sound and it is a good 2 secs behind after the screen is off lol don't know why its like that. running redhead (atm) thanks


I would imagine so, that is a good question. ive noticed that as well. now when view a catlog after locking and unlocking it does state some media presence. have to go thru the media dir and see if we can locate the screen lock sound. now as for a delayed or quicker sound i would think that can be changed in build_prop not sure bout that tho.


----------



## freddy0872

Just found em.

They are located in \system\media\audio\ui

The lock is Lock.ogg
The Unlock is Unlock.ogg

Now these are basically a fraction of a second audio file. If you want to change it i would suggest something quick. But not even sure if there will be huge problems if they were a second or two. so you will want to find the audio file you want to play on lock/unlock then file convert them to .OGG file format then replace them in your UI dir.

ill have to dig into the timing tho. not sure if someone else has better thoughts on this or not for making it quicker


----------



## basoodler

Obsidian said:


> Good news everyone it looks like sonofskywalker3 has made a SS flashable motoblur rom... Somehow he debloated it to 155mb which unzipped is 270mb 32mb under the 302mb partition size
> 
> Gamechanger mofos
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


Running it now 

Extremely promising for a beta.


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> Running it now
> 
> Extremely promising for a beta.


Sounds good! i sent him a PM this AM seeing if he wanted another tester.


----------



## Obsidian

NEW CM9 ROM BY SPARKMAN216... CM9 Kangbang... in OP get it

EDIT... TOOK IT DOWN FOR A MINUTE... needed to test a little bit more


----------



## Obsidian

http://droidhive.us.to/forums/

DroidHive


----------



## Orasion

I feel this stock ics leak build pretty solid, everything works.
I will try SS if I have spare time, my RL is quite busy these days.

I heard if I want to use SS, I have to delete some data in /preinstall. Is it correct?


----------



## Obsidian

No you don't... Unless you already installed and used Bootstrap

Sparky help me get my data working in new ToRmEnTeD... perfect 4g

http://db.tt/oddhPvhr

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian

CM9 Kangbang up and running again download link in OP... Thanks freddy for hooking it up bro

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> Good news everyone it looks like sonofskywalker3 has made a SS flashable motoblur rom... Somehow he debloated it to 155mb which unzipped is 270mb 32mb under the 302mb partition size
> 
> Gamechanger mofos
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


Sounds great, I wonder if it includes webtop... If it's shaved down to that size, I doubt it. 
Has this gone public yet, or is he still working on it?

Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


----------



## basoodler

its still private beta, he said he may release in the next week

I am not 100% sure, but I think lop top is there. I don't use laptop, but am in the testing group and have not seen it listed as a bug.

he did a hell of a job shaving the mb's and delivering quality


----------



## sbreen94

Obsidian said:


> No you don't... Unless you already installed and used Bootstrap
> 
> Sparky help me get my data working in new ToRmEnTeD... perfect 4g
> 
> http://db.tt/oddhPvhr
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


howd you get it working, i couldnt get data to come up?


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> Sounds great, I wonder if it includes webtop... If it's shaved down to that size, I doubt it.
> Has this gone public yet, or is he still working on it?
> 
> Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


Not sure... I've been testing new roms for Sparky all day so I haven't had time to flash it

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

sbreen94 said:


> howd you get it working, i couldnt get data to come up?


Turn wifi off... Go to settings and put it on gsm only mode... Stay in that menu and wait up to 5 mins to get a couple grey bars then switch to cdma/lte mode and wait. Be patient

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## jwjones2

Just an FYI. I wanted to run AOKP on Bootstrap (I miss the customization of AOKP) and I have been on stock 232. I just wanted to check and see with webtop/lapdock worked. It doesn't. The HDMI out doesn't work. I use the lapdock some so that is an issue for me.

But, I was able to restore a backup with ICS Bionic Bootstrap. I made the backup with BP tools mod Bootstrap. I didn't know if anyone has said yet. I have heard you can't backup with ICS Bootstrap, but you can restore. Wifi gets borked and sometimes the ROM won't boot in Red Head with other bootstraps, so at least with a backup I can restore while using the ICS Bootstrap.


----------



## sbreen94

Obsidian said:


> CM9 Kangbang up and running again download link in OP... Thanks freddy for hooking it up bro
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


whats the difference between sparkys cm9 and the normal cm9, i dont see any difference?


----------



## maverik

lol i have been trying to get my data up on sparky's kang for a while still no luck, still hasn't caused me to change the rom tho liking jelly bean very much


----------



## freddy0872

maverik said:


> lol i have been trying to get my data up on sparky's kang for a while still no luck, still hasn't caused me to change the rom tho liking jelly bean very much


Yea I've been fighting with jb for a while now. Obsidian said he lost his data connectivity today on JB. 
I love the rom! Just man do I wish I had data! Haha

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I must just be old fashioned or something. I kind of like having data enough that I won't bother using a rom that doesn't have it...


----------



## Herrsmoothe

basoodler said:


> its still private beta, he said he may release in the next week
> 
> I am not 100% sure, but I think lop top is there. I don't use laptop, but am in the testing group and have not seen it listed as a bug.
> 
> he did a hell of a job shaving the mb's and delivering quality


Thanks man. Here's for hoping.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> Not sure... I've been testing new roms for Sparky all day so I haven't had time to flash it
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


Thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## basoodler

Herrsmoothe said:


> Thanks man. Here's for hoping.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


How do you even open webtop (ive never used it lol).. I will check it.

This rom is on beta 3 now ( sonofskywalker is a beast sending daily versions).

I know that coorprate sinc isnt in the rom..


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> How do you even open webtop (ive never used it lol).. I will check it.
> 
> This rom is on beta 3 now ( sonofskywalker is a beast sending daily versions).
> 
> I know that coorprate sinc isnt in the rom..


Yeah I finally found time to flash it and I'm running it now. There was some lag (for lack of a better term) at first but after I restored my apps and did a reboot it seems pretty damn solid overall

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I would guess blackhole should be released in a few days..

The set up portion after flashing is probably tbe roughest part if the rom. It lags

It says webtop 3.0.0 freddy ( edited post instead of making a new one)


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> How do you even open webtop (ive never used it lol).. I will check it.
> 
> This rom is on beta 3 now ( sonofskywalker is a beast sending daily versions).
> 
> I know that coorprate sinc isnt in the rom..


You don't open web top. Web top opens when you insert the phone into the lap dock. If u go to about phone it should say what version of web top is installed. I've heard people that had trouble running it in ICS were using 3rd party web top with ease. Guess they are on the market.

I dont have a lap dock. So I couldn't tell ya for sure.









Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

freddy0872 said:


> You don't open web top. Web top opens when you insert the phone into the lap dock. If u go to about phone it should say what version of web top is installed. I've heard people that had trouble running it in ICS were using 3rd party web top with ease. Guess they are on the market.
> 
> I dont have a lap dock. So I couldn't tell ya for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Everyone is so great about answering questions on this forum. If webtop 3.0 is listed on the about phone page, then it is definitely included. All of the other non blur roms didn't have it included, which was a major bummer. I am excited to see the SOS rom, especially with it being safe strap ready. Can't live without my lapdock. 

Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> Everyone is so great about answering questions on this forum. If webtop 3.0 is listed on the about phone page, then it is definitely included. All of the other non blur roms didn't have it included, which was a major bummer. I am excited to see the SOS rom, especially with it being safe strap ready. Can't live without my lapdock.
> 
> Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


That is exactly why I made these threads... Too many threads are run by jerks who only want specific topics or questions posted on their threads including questions that have been asked and answered already... this isn't a court room for gods sake so ask what you want and the great people that have become intertwined in my threads will shock you by being humble and answer anything they can without treating people badly or like a n00b... We were all n00bs once and the great people understand that here. Toss out reps by thanking/liking peoples post as much as possible. The bionic community has become something that I'm proud to be a part of and you all should be too because you are the ones that have made it so great

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## basoodler

Black hole is stock that is drastically debloated, He added cm 9 file manager and a swipe keyboard, an audio program and the google apps are the only ones installed on it.. Maybe teather.. I cant remember if it was there before i restored apps


----------



## SamuriHL

Nah, our bionic community sucks. No one ever helps anyone do anything around here.







 ROFLMAO! IMO, the Bionic community puts others to shame. Everyone tries to help others and that makes me proud, as well. It's awesome!


----------



## Obsidian

Guys some weird stuff is going down at the Hive. DT has been banned and it is now called Krackflashers. Though I like the name I'm very thrown off by what is going on there

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

I'm going to go through all of the links today and update them I could use some Google docs link made for AOSP & CM9 7/25 builds and maybe some more... I of course can make them but if you'd like to contribute that is where you could 

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Guys some weird stuff is going down at the Hive. DT has been banned and it is now called Krackflashers. Though I like the name I'm very thrown off by what is going on there
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


I'm still not clear on exactly what's going on. DT is on vacation and doesn't seem happy on twitter. Who knows...


----------



## basoodler

Are any of the jb roms working well enough to try out? Im really not into flashing before data works lol. Its like going golfing with a bag and no clubs


----------



## jwjones2

basoodler said:


> Are any of the jb roms working well enough to try out? Im really not into flashing before data works lol. Its like going golfing with a bag and no clubs


I tried tormented last night and data worked for me after some toggling data and changing data mode. However, I've heard it leaves after awhile. It was incredibly fast and obviously jb so great system.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I'm still not clear on exactly what's going on. DT is on vacation and doesn't seem happy on twitter. Who knows...


Wow so f'd up... Droidhive got deleted DH is pissed said he lost thousands of dollars supporting it

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

jwjones2 said:


> I tried tormented last night and data worked for me after some toggling data and changing data mode. However, I've heard it leaves after awhile. It was incredibly fast and obviously jb so great system.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it's fast... hopefully they will figure out the data soon on JB roms

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

Got a new cm9 kangbang on its way.... adding it to op once I download it from Sparky he just sent me the link

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Wow so f'd up... Droidhive got deleted DH is pissed said he lost thousands of dollars supporting it
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


Yea, it's pretty whacked.


----------



## basoodler

I tried tormented a few days ago and never got the data working. It reminds me of the pre leak ics roms..having to screw with settings or dial #46#36# or whatever.


----------



## Obsidian

http://db.tt/oZPZUKuw

New cm9 KaNgBaNg ... get it

Literally just downloaded it so you'll be the first to flash it... I haven't yet

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## basoodler

Is it safestrap compatable? Do i need gapps?

To answer my own questions. Yes and yes


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Is it safestrap compatable? Do i need gapps?


Safestrap yes gapps I'm not sure... Freddy do you remember if it needs ics gapps?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

It does need ice apps.. it will install without .. but no market etc.

Data works etc.

But I've run into an annoying oddity.. I restore apps through from toolbox .. and its asked for super user permissions about 3 times each app (with data)


----------



## Obsidian

New working 7/25 build AOKP link thanks milski65

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> It does need ice apps.. it will install without .. but no market etc.
> 
> Data works etc.
> 
> But I've run into an annoying oddity.. I restore apps through from toolbox .. and its asked for super user permissions about 3 times each app (with data)


Restore with TB

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

Can a couple of you go through my links and info and let me know where any issues are please... Formatting or otherwise... I know the cm9 link is probably down

Edit: Thanks milski65 for making a new CM9 and AOKP links

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

Just got word from Sparky... KaNgBaNg is more friendly with SS than BS

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> Can a couple of you go through my links and info and let me know where any issues are please... Formatting or otherwise... I know the cm9 link is probably down
> 
> Edit: Thanks milski65 for making a new CM9 and AOKP links
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha50
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


Both Gapps links,
(All goo links seem to be down, goo must be offline right now)

Teamhaters: Redhead RC6
http://d-h.st/niS

CM10 for ICS leak
(Can't find a good link for this one)

Liquid Smooth v1.5
(All goo links seem to be down, goo must be offline right now)

CM9 ICS leak
(Can't find a good link for this one)

Only ran through the download links.

Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Word of advice to anyone downloading from drop box. If you have your own dropbox account, do NOT direct download from a dev's account. Copy it to your own and save their bandwidth, so we don't have our devs getting a temp ban for using too much bandwidth. It takes like two extra clicks, and is only courteous


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Goo is going through hardware upgrades and replacements. They tweeted earlier that there would be outages and 404s intermittently through the day.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Word of advice to anyone downloading from drop box. If you have your own dropbox account, do NOT direct download from a dev's account. Copy it to your own and save their bandwidth, so we don't have our devs getting a temp ban for using too much bandwidth. It takes like two extra clicks, and is only courteous


I've stopped using drop box because of that. I only use it to share between friends and until I can get a Google doc link made

Please do as pooka says and download the file then upload it to your personal dropbox account

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> Both Gapps links,
> (All goo links seem to be down, goo must be offline right now)
> 
> Teamhaters: Redhead RC6
> http://d-h.st/niS
> 
> CM10 for ICS leak
> (Can't find a good link for this one)
> 
> Liquid Smooth v1.5
> (All goo links seem to be down, goo must be offline right now)
> 
> CM9 ICS leak
> (Can't find a good link for this one)
> 
> Only ran through the download links.
> 
> Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


Made a Redhead rc6 link... added in OP

Cm9 link is good

Edit#1: Fixed cm10 link... also that link will lead you to the rombot server if you would like to look there but it is still as it was before... no ICS leak based roms

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## basoodler

Should the kernal tweeks be added to the thread? The ones that are linked in the thread this morning.

I am pretty sure it worked in overclocking.

The main issue i see is you have the option to overclock to 1600.. Which may lead to crispy fried droids due to heat.
The apk to change the settings is still alpha and isnt fully functional, but it might be worth a mention.

Link to aforementioned thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32148-tweakerz-oc/

I will test oc and other options to make sure it really works.


----------



## bamafan39

basoodler said:


> Should the kernal tweeks be added to the thread? The ones that are linked in the thread this morning.
> 
> I am pretty sure it worked in overclocking.
> 
> The main issue i see is you have the option to overclock to 1600.. Which may lead to crispy fried droids due to heat.
> The apk to change the settings is still alpha and isnt fully functional, but it might be worth a mention.
> 
> Link to aforementioned thread http://rootzwiki.com...48-tweakerz-oc/
> 
> I will test oc and other options to make sure it really works.


using it now and it works im using set cpu to change the settings!


----------



## Obsidian

OP UPDATED WITH LINKS FROM ME MILSKI65 AND FREDDY0872

AOKP

CM9

GAPPS ICS

GAPPS JB

CM10

Razrsedge Root

More to come... Going completely independent today... No more relying on other peoples links or their servers

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## basoodler

Yup.. Double checked in set cpu..


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Should the kernal tweeks be added to the thread? The ones that are linked in the thread this morning.
> 
> I am pretty sure it worked in overclocking.
> 
> The main issue i see is you have the option to overclock to 1600.. Which may lead to crispy fried droids due to heat.
> The apk to change the settings is still alpha and isnt fully functional, but it might be worth a mention.
> 
> Link to aforementioned thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32148-tweakerz-oc/
> 
> I will test oc and other options to make sure it really works.


I had links to a couple threads but due to formatting I had to remove them or the OP wouldn't have been viewable in Tapatalk or Rootzwiki app

I am going to move the SS to BS to its own thread then make the second post contain more things from the op...

Peeps let me know what threads you think should be added as well as other download links

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## basoodler

It would be nice to have a cpu, gov, I/0 thread by itself.. That explains how each effects the phone and have links to utilities. Its really hard to find information on those type of things. I tried asking how each govener worked in the past on another forum and the general response was "dont know but i use [insert govener name]".. Which doesnt help much.

Just a thought lol

Also could add some harm reduction to some of these apps.. I can see gung ho newbies downloading one and changing clock speed to 1600 on a performance gov (because it sounds fast) .. And later on have a phone melt down in their pocket.


----------



## Obsidian

Treating the 2nd post as an extension of OP...

Added a link to a thread that now contains the info that used to be in the 2nd post

Added Links to

New Governors

Init.d for ICS Leaks

Tweakers over clock

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> It would be nice to have a cpu, gov, I/0 thread by itself.. That explains how each effects the phone and have links to utilities. Its really hard to find information on those type of things. I tried asking how each govener worked in the past on another forum and the general response was "dont know but i use [insert govener name]".. Which doesnt help much.
> 
> Just a thought lol
> 
> Also could add some harm reduction to some of these apps.. I can see gung ho newbies downloading one and changing clock speed to 1600 on a performance gov (because it sounds fast) .. And later on have a phone melt down in their pocket.


Added a link to a place the explains governors

Will find one that explains I/o sceduler

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## basoodler

http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=19846297 <<<<------ covers a lot


----------



## Obsidian

It is fine for right now...

NEW ROM PEOPLE

LIQUID MR2.1

ADDED THREAD LINK... DL LINK BEING UPLOADED TO MY DRIVE ACCOUNT

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## bamafan39

Obsidian said:


> It is fine for right now...
> 
> NEW ROM PEOPLE
> 
> LIQUID MR2.1
> 
> ADDED THREAD LINK... DL LINK BEING UPLOADED TO MY DRIVE ACCOUNT
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


dude you've been kickin butt keepin this up!thanks alot bro!


----------



## Obsidian

bamafan39 said:


> dude you've been kickin butt keepin this up!thanks alot bro!


It hasn't been fun lol... it seems like every time I'm just about to wrap things up I find something new and I know you guys are all crackflashers and need your fix so I do the work so you don't have to 

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## basoodler

Your last find (liquid mr2) is a fine example of a rom standing out.

Highly recommended! (Even though I've only had it 30 minutes)


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Your last find (liquid mr2) is a fine example of a rom standing out.
> 
> Highly recommended! (Even though I've only had it 30 minutes)


Anything big to point out?

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> I've stopped using drop box because of that. I only use it to share between friends and until I can get a Google doc link made
> 
> Please do as pooka says and download the file then upload it to your personal dropbox account
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> Hit me up...
> Gtalk @ [email protected]
> Twitter @Obsidian_22


Actually, the dropbox Page gives you the option to copy it to your personal dropbox rather than download direct. The copy takes a few seconds, since it happens locally on their server. Then you can download it at your leisure and it will be in your own dropbox for whenever/wherever you want to access it


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Is liquid CM9, CM10, AOSP, AOKP, or Moto stock based?


----------



## basoodler

Smooth as silk.. data is snappy so far..

Some interesting status bar options.. like the other version of liquid but with some nice touches.

When the rom is flashed it has 2 widgets after its done with set up. One will import your backup of nova the other will import another launcher back up. This made things quicker for me to be up and running.

It does have some removable software

Adaway 
No frills CPU
Ol file manager
Flashlight
Jelly bean wallpaper gallery

Its a good one..

I'm kind of picky and after 232 this and the black hole rom that is in beta are about the only two that have kept my attention. Now if they would only make one that didn't auto correct the word "rom" to "from" lol

(Edit. Data takes a minute to connect on reboot..just noticed... I've noticed it with all of the cm9 based leak roms)


----------



## basoodler

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Is liquid CM9, CM10, AOSP, AOKP, or Moto stock based?


It appears to be cm9 based.. the same framework as the previous version of liquid with more work done to it. Liquid itself is aosp so the mods/liquid code follows that format.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Actually, the dropbox Page gives you the option to copy it to your personal dropbox rather than download direct. The copy takes a few seconds, since it happens locally on their server. Then you can download it at your leisure and it will be in your own dropbox for whenever/wherever you want to access it


That it does... I was just saying download the file and create your own link instead of being lazy and copying theirs. You can add it to the public folder of your dropbox and then copy the link but unless it only gets used minimally I would advise otherwise... you shouldn't really rely on your dropbox account for massive sharing. Best way to make sure someone hasn't mirrored you is to just change the name of the file every once in a while because then the old link will be dead and they will need a new link to get to it... Also this prevents you from having to upload it again somewhere else.

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> It appears to be cm9 based.. the same framework as the previous version of liquid with more work done to it. Liquid itself is aosp so the mods/liquid code follows that format.


Thanks! May check it out later


----------



## android123

What is the most stable ics leak based rom for safestrap right now? By stable I mean things such as hdmi, rotation, etc are working properly. Thanks


----------



## Orasion

So many ROM lately and here I am not installing safestrap yet








The stock ics leak is so stable makes me dont want to mess with it.

Im assuming all that custom ROM have everything works, right?
like camera, because it is using updated leak kernel from moto.


----------



## basoodler

I think the screen rotation bug is an issue with all of the cm9 based roms.

The blackhole rom that should be released in a couple days is a moto based rom that doest have screen rotation bug. It also shows webtop 3.0.0 in settings>about phone, while none of the other leak based roms have shown anything (or even had a place for) webtop version in settings.

I don't use HDMI or web top to check.. nor is the rom available







. However it should be in a couple days 

You can use safe strap with it  I think that one will be your best bet for web top/HDMI .

I'll email the dev to ask if it will be in there (or is).


----------



## Orasion

well, I dont have Webtop and HDMI enabled device either, lol
My concern is camera and video recording, I hope devs shouldnt have to hack driver to make those sh*t works like in my good old DX.


----------



## milski65

Orasion said:


> well, I dont have Webtop and HDMI enabled device either, lol
> My concern is camera and video recording, I hope devs shouldnt have to hack driver to make those sh*t works like in my good old DX.


I just flashed liquid. Stock camera and video working. Rotation issue there. Used bs-bp tools. Had to pull battery and wipe cache on first boot. Will look in to camera ics tomorrow for improvements. but not seeing the issues like on the X. For me this Liquid is running better so far than I ever got it on the X, and I spent much time trying to get it to work then.


----------



## Orasion

thats great.
You can use bs to install custom ROM? I thought AOSP based ROM can only be installed using SS.
Whats the downside of using BS for custom ROM?


----------



## Obsidian

android123 said:


> What is the most stable ics leak based rom for safestrap right now? By stable I mean things such as hdmi, rotation, etc are working properly. Thanks


There is only one ICS leak based Rom for SS and it hasn't been released yet

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> thats great.
> You can use bs to install custom ROM? I thought AOSP based ROM can only be installed using SS.
> Whats the downside of using BS for custom ROM?


You can get stuck in a boot loop causing you to have to fxz

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> You can get stuck in a boot loop causing you to have to fxz
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


Loving aosp! ;-)

My poor PC
Time to call it a night. And a day tomorrow. Hitting the shooting range and relaxing! Well needed. Just saying

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

As a FYI, installing wifi tether on liquid caused MAJOR f/u's for me. Multiple boot loops, battery pulls, lost data, reboots when enabling wifi. Not sure if others have had luck using it. I've not been able to get it to work on 232 stock or Chronik, but never had this happen Think I'll just stay with foxfi. This is a damn fast rom.

Edit. Actually foxfi isn't working either. Hmmm.


----------



## basoodler

Mine connects to Linux mint without issue.

Did you change the device profile to "generic ics" in the teather app?

(Upon closing the connection I did however get a forced reboot. Checked twice and it repeated)


----------



## milski65

Tried the generic ics setting, then turned it off, then the crap started in. Going to charge phone, wipe caches and reinstall rom. See if that helps at all. Just went through 5 more reboots/battery pulls/cache wipes. This was not happening last night or this morning. Just after wifi tether install.


----------



## basoodler

I didn't have any trouble with the install. It just restored with my other apps. It appears to be a superuser issue for me. I click to close it and it hangs up a few seconds after I allow permissions (the 2nd time it just hung up because it auto accepted superuser)

It connects fine though.

Other than that and the rotation animation I am loving this rom. Its the only one I've tried that will run chrome properly too. I chalked chrome up as a P.O.S. beta


----------



## simonbarsinistr

basoodler said:


> I didn't have any trouble with the install. It just restored with my other apps. It appears to be a superuser issue for me. I click to close it and it hangs up a few seconds after I allow permissions (the 2nd time it just hung up because it auto accepted superuser)
> 
> It connects fine though.
> 
> Other than that and the rotation animation I am loving this rom. Its the only one I've tried that will run chrome properly too. I chalked chrome up as a P.O.S. beta


Perhaps try supersu and see if that makes a difference?


----------



## basoodler

I'll try tonight.

Just out of curiosity has anyone done a DC analysis on the board and omap4 to find the optimal volt per mhtz for battery life? I found an equation (Mhtz)*12.5+600mV= ..thinking out load (I will pull The data sheet and try to crunch it.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

I know that this is by no means the correct thread for this question, but you are all are so knowledgeable and resourceful, I thought I would ask it here so that you all would definitely see it. 
I just found a deodexed system zip for 232 and flashed it. I also found several flashable 1% battery mods. Now I am looking for a flashable notification toggle like in the cm9 or aosp roms. I have been looking all morning. Does anyone know where I might find one?

Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


----------



## milski65

Herrsmoothe said:


> I know that this is by no means the correct thread for this question, but you are all are so knowledgeable and resourceful, I thought I would ask it here so that you all would definitely see it.
> I just found a deodexed system zip for 232 and flashed it. I also found several flashable 1% battery mods. Now I am looking for a flashable notification toggle like in the cm9 or aosp roms. I have been looking all morning. Does anyone know where I might find one?
> 
> Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


I haven't seen one. I've been using notifications toggle from the market. It gets the job done.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Thanks, I have been using this as well, and my only annoyance is that sometimes another notification will temporarily push the toggles down a space and instead of hitting the toggle, I wind up opening juice defender, or email or something. Not the end of the world, but annoying enough to send me on a quest for something better.









Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


----------



## milski65

Herrsmoothe said:


> Thanks, I have been using this as well, and my only annoyance is that sometimes another notification will temporarily push the toggles down a space and instead of hitting the toggle, I wind up opening juice defender, or email or something. Not the end of the world, but annoying enough to send me on a quest for something better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


Same here. A mild annoyance.


----------



## Obsidian

Have you guys been using root browser by Jrummy... mofo did some serious work... I'm done using Root Explorer

Off topic as well but who cares....

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## SamuriHL

Yup. I've been doing the same. I need to compare a directory again if I can remember which one it was. There was a bug in RTB Pro that didn't show all the contents of that dir but RE did. I keep both but find myself using RTB Pro more and more. I've even replace TiBu with it.


----------



## basoodler

I use a script that sometimes installs rtbp and starts my app restore while I do the set up after flashing.. its really the only market utility I use lately.

Kangbang frustrated me because I had to keep allowing superuser permissions.. literally 3 times per app.. for 38 apps while tending to a yard sale and doing the set up. I still haven't figured out the cause.. I literally finished the restore and reflashed black hole.


----------



## SamuriHL

Is that with superuser or supersu? I use supersu pro. Works very well for me.


----------



## basoodler

Superuser 3.1.3. I've never had an issue like that when restoring.. when I reflashed blackhole and liquid after kangbang I had no issues.


----------



## SamuriHL

Weird. Chalk it up to a crazy flash then.


----------



## basoodler

It happens from time to time. I will try again with the rom later in the week to see if it repeats. I am probably going to go back to the 232 based rom for a bit, just because I've been using a cm9 base rom since the leak. A change in scenery is nice.

I Swear if someone made a rom with a movable dock and nav bar I'd be in heaven. My screen would change daily.


----------



## Orasion

*poof (missing links).
ninja'd


----------



## basoodler

Whelp TI seems to hide data sheets just like moto locks boot loaders. The equation I found seems to be fairly accepted on the forums to find (under) voltage.

To put it into a calculator you have to take a zero out of the first MHz number

For example 1000 MHz would be

100 [*] 12.5 + 6[exp]3[+-]= (i would keep the 300mhz higher than 325v)

You have to put an exponent of -3 on the 6 to make it mili amps.

The 6 mA is the amount of current needed to activate the transistor. It basically is lost current. Normally the value is .7 amps or 700mA. Since I can't find the data sheet I assume .6 is correct.

I am going to get full charge and apply these to see how much it changes battery life)

If somebody knows where to find the data sheet, I can find a q-point, and I would be able to graph what is safe.

What really ticks me off is TI holds the schematic from public view(that ive seen.. I may be wrong), and on thier own web forum they were telling people that it is against the rules to list the power running down the rails on the board. Which I would assume means they don't release the values of the resisance, capacitance and other info that would be needed to understand how it works. Generally on circuits you can easily find the values between components and map out what voltages and current are needed to operate it with a series of equations.


----------



## basoodler

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32256-rom-813-blackhole-bionic-10-safestrapbootstrap/page__pid__891378#entry891378. <-- blackhole thread and release

232 blur based rom that can be flashed via safe strap.. it has no browser ..so don't freak out that its missing lol..


----------



## matjmonk

basoodler said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...78#entry891378. <-- blackhole thread and release
> 
> 232 blur based rom that can be flashed via safe strap.. it has no browser ..so don't freak out that its missing lol..


Been testing it since Thursday, well worth the flash!!!! Dev did some great work with it AND it's SS compatible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basoodler

matjmonk said:


> Been testing it since Thursday, well worth the flash!!!! Dev did some great work with it AND it's SS compatible!!!!!!!!!!!


I have been testing as well.. Sonofskywalker was very quick to fix bugs as they were reported ..

Say good bye to the rotation animation bug and the. Connection delays .with this rom


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, since it's De blurred 232,there is no reason it WOULD have them. That's only on source builds


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> OP LINKS MIRRORS BY ME
> 
> Obisidian, if mirroring isn't allowed, let me know. Ill take it down immediately.


Can't to sites that you have to create an account to download files from... it's Rootz policy

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## Obsidian

Added Blackhole 1.0 to OP... this is the SS flashable deblurred rom

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## Orasion

Finally tried CM10, and first world problem appears.
I cant get data working, but Im sure its different with your problems.
In my case I have to change a few settings in phone programming then change another setting in phone info settings.
Anyone knows how to access phone programming ( ##PROGRAM or ##7764726) ?? or apps that serve same purpose?


----------



## Orasion

Obsidian said:


> Can't to sites that you have to create an account to download files from... it's Rootz policy
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


Last time I check, mediafire should not have to have an account to download. The same as google docs.
What site do you recommend to put a mirror?


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> Last time I check, mediafire should not have to have an account to download. The same as google docs.
> What site do you recommend to put a mirror?


I used all of your Google docs links... Go edit your post and delete all those links... and thx again

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> Last time I check, mediafire should not have to have an account to download. The same as google docs.
> What site do you recommend to put a mirror?


Omg... I don't know why I assumed but I did. I assumed you change the permissions of your Google files to everyone with link... they're all bad

FML FML FML ...

EDIT: Deleted all your links and updated OP =(

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Omg... I don't know why I assumed but I did. I assumed you change the permissions of your Google files to everyone with link... they're all bad
> 
> FML FML FML ...
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


WHOOPS! ish happens!
kinda like when i made my VM machine a HDD that was 12GB instead of 120GB!
yeaaa.....


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> WHOOPS! ish happens!
> kinda like when i made my VM machine a HDD that was 12GB instead of 120GB!
> yeaaa.....


Freddy you bastard lol

This ish happened and now it is 3:15 am and I finally finished updating the Thread... grrrrr


----------



## Obsidian

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_donations&business=Q9KYTX592SUS2&lc=US&item_name=Obsidian&item_number=Obsidian&currency_code=USD&bn=PP%2dDonationsBF%3abtn_donateCC_LG%2egif%3aNonHosted

All I can say is F U pay me


----------



## Obsidian

http://rombot.org

Looks like this will be the new DroidHive

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## Orasion

Orasion said:


> Finally tried CM10, and first world problem appears.
> I cant get data working, but Im sure its different with your problems.
> In my case I have to change a few settings in phone programming then change another setting in phone info settings.
> Anyone knows how to access phone programming ( ##PROGRAM or ##7764726) ?? or apps that serve same purpose?


Found the answer myself, lol.
Goto menu > wireless and network > more > mobile network > cdma subscription > change to NV
Hope that helps


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> http://rombot.org
> 
> Looks like this will be the new DroidHive
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


That site changes more than a Katy Perry song can keep up with


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> http://rombot.org
> 
> Looks like this will be the new DroidHive
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


WTF. Looks like they purged everything and are starting from scratch? No threads, links, nothing.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Downloads are the same, though.


----------



## Orasion

at least all the build is still here http://rombot.krackflashers.com/ROMs/targa/


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> at least all the build is still here http://rombot.krackflashers.com/ROMs/targa/


Yeah but that is all crap... 905 builds one cm10

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Yeah but that is all crap... 905 builds one cm10
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Good thing we got our links up in our docs"

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Good thing we got our links up in our docs"
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


That's exactly why we I had us do that... Self reliance

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Updated Thread so it is visible in forum apps again ie tapatalk

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> That's exactly why we I had us do that... Self reliance
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Amen. Hell, liquid is on version 2.3 as of this morning. Not sure how to keep up with him.


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Amen. Hell, liquid is on version 2.3 as of this morning. Not sure how to keep up with him.


Already downloaded it and am uploading it to docs now

Here is my rebuilt Thread at Droidhive/Rombot

http://rombot.org/forums/index.php?/topic/1786-Root/Roms/ICS-Leaks/FXZ/RSD/Threads/Guides/SafeStrap/Bootstrap/***All-Download-Links-in-OP-Updated-Daily***(Formerly-What's-in-Dev)

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## basoodler

milski65 said:


> Amen. Hell, liquid is on version 2.3 as of this morning. Not sure how to keep up with him.


ooh where is that link  me likey
some liquid

So with the hive mess can we expect the cm9 framework development to halt? I mean cm9 and aokp nightly?
Does it move to crack flashers?


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> ooh where is that link  me likey
> some liquid
> 
> So with the hive mess can we expect the cm9 framework development to halt? I mean cm9 and aokp nightly?
> Does it move to crack flashers?


Just added the 2.3 link for Liquid sorry guys today's been a busy one. My son's travel soccer just started today (Michigan Impact)

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## basoodler

I wasn't coming down on you for being slow.. I actually started that post before you stated you were uploading it. I was driving and typing at red lights so it took a few mins









You and Freddy are doing a hell of a job


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> I wasn't coming down on you for being slow.. I actually started that post before you stated you were uploading it. I was driving and typing at red lights so it took a few mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Freddy are doing a hell of a job


Driving and texting is illegal! Lmao!

Thanks! Really just trying to do my part bro. Hey did u happen to get my IM on yahoo?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

When did you send it.. I've been flashing so often I may have missed it.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> Just added the 2.3 link for Liquid sorry guys today's been a busy one. My son's travel soccer just started today (Michigan Impact)
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


Family should always come first. You do so much for us. We really appreciate it man!

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

freddy0872 said:


> Driving and texting is illegal! Lmao!
> 
> Thanks! Really just trying to do my part bro. Hey did u happen to get my IM on yahoo?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Technically he wasn't texting, he was posting... Wonder if that would hold up in court?

Thanks by the way for resolving my issue with bs to ss. 

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> Technically he wasn't texting, he was posting... Wonder if that would hold up in court?
> 
> Thanks by the way for resolving my issue with bs to ss.
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


HAHAHA! "But officer i wasnt texting! LOOK! I was posting!" LMAO!
Hey no big deal! Glad to be of service!


----------



## freddy0872

I know this is off topic. but how many of us have our phones on us almost 24/7?
Yea dumb question. they sit in our pockets, on our lap in the car, u name it!

I bought the otter box for my bionic back in March, i got the Defender Series case. Which came with a belt holster.
Now that holster has broken as of about a week ago or so. So i filed a claim on otter's website and they didnt argue or anything! they simply shipped me a whole new kit for free! YES FREE! So now i have an extra case and a bad holster which might come in handy. could mount it somewhere! 

Just wanted to say my thoughts on otter box and their company. Looking for a good case? GET ONE!


----------



## Orasion

In otterbox we trust )
I would grab one myself if only shipping rate were not that high.
Sadly there is no local shop sell otterbox for bionic, FML.


----------



## freddy0872

Orasion said:


> In otterbox we trust )
> I would grab one myself if only shipping rate were not that high.
> Sadly there is no local shop sell otterbox for bionic, FML.


i actually got mine on ebay it was cheaper than otterbox's site and i believe free ship!


----------



## Orasion

free ship? internationally?


----------



## android123

Just curious, are there any roms which are blur based, but without the blur. Something like liberty3 on Gingerbread for bionic, which was mostly vanilla. Thanks


----------



## milski65

android123 said:


> Just curious, are there any roms which are blur based, but without the blur. Something like liberty3 on Gingerbread for bionic, which was mostly vanilla. Thanks


Blackhole is your best bet. Heck, it doesn't even come with email (there's a blur mail apk). Trust me, it's stripped.


----------



## milski65

Just found cm9 and ics leak cm9 files 081512 on rombot. Have to dig into these tonight or tomorrow.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## basoodler

freddy0872 said:


> Last night some time. no big deal. im sure ill catch ya sooner or later
> 
> Absolutely! could not agree more!
> 
> HAHAHA! "But officer i wasnt texting! LOOK! I was posting!" LMAO!
> Hey no big deal! Glad to be of service!


Lol I waited until I was stopped to type









Last time I installed Linux /fedora on my computer I did it on my drive to school connected via teather, because 4g kills the wifi signal I use at home. I probably cut a half hour off the install of fedora (which takes forever btw)... too bad the terminal and java on fedora 17 was weird.

Suspersu didn't fix my liquid / wifi teather issues.. it still installs and opens fine , but force reboots on close btw.

I have not updated to liquid 2.3 though.

(Football starts soon ... so I am going to have to rag on Michigan.. its my duty. I can't rag on the Detroit tigers much because they were the only team in the MLB to hit aroldis Chapman or own the reds this year.. and the lions are my 2nd favorite team in the NFL aside from the Bengals)


----------



## milski65

I have Liquid 2.3 running. No issues with su. Super fast. Dev posted he's getting ready for 2.4, so you may want to hold out. Not touching wifi tether. I'll just restore stock 232 if I need it.


----------



## berndt_toast

I tried installing Liquid 2.3 but it kept hanging on the moto logo after the initial boot. It was hit or miss if it would start up and would often require a battery pull. I switched to Blackhole 1.0 and love it so far. OC'd with Tweakerz and runs like a champ.

Edit: Just now, I am seeing the same issue with hanging on the Moto logo. I have the Bootstrap BPTools installed which loads upon every boot. WHen choosing reboot system from that option, it just sits at the moto logo. Any ideas?


----------



## freddy0872

berndt_toast said:


> I tried installing Liquid 2.3 but it kept hanging on the moto logo after the initial boot. It was hit or miss if it would start up and would often require a battery pull. I switched to Blackhole 1.0 and love it so far. OC'd with Tweakerz and runs like a champ.
> 
> Edit: Just now, I am seeing the same issue with hanging on the Moto logo. I have the Bootstrap BPTools installed which loads upon every boot. WHen choosing reboot system from that option, it just sits at the moto logo. Any ideas?


Yea dump bootstrap and go with safe strap! I have a guide on how to remove BS and install SS correctly.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## berndt_toast

Yep, that seemed to work a lot better. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah only us BS if you have to... it has become more and more obvious how much better SS works with our phones and these ROMs... just don't want to generically dis BS

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## Obsidian

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=219720

For those of you who use droidforums.net here is a link to my thread there... and yes I got roped into making a third thread grrrr

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## SamuriHL

BAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> free ship? internationally?


I don't think Freddy realized you lived out of the country... If we find a cheap shipping method I could order you the case and then send it

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> BAHAHAHAHA.


Bastard... it's all your fault. Lmfao

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## Obsidian

New Rom peeps... uploading and creating links as we speak

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> I don't think Freddy realized you lived out of the country... If we find a cheap shipping method I could order you the case and then send it
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


Ur right I didn't know that. Sorry my bad. I'll see if I can find the seller from the one I got on ebay

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Bastard... it's all your fault. Lmfao
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


ROFLMAO! You know you love it.


----------



## Obsidian

Alright new Rom AliasAOKP by Tehsusenoh in OP ... he posted special Gapps for it... Thread link is also posted. I'm not going to add this to the other threads until I get to my comp... Enjoy

PS it is built off of DHs aokp

Edit: if you end up using it make sure to drop by his thread and thank him... I don't want my thread to bypass the devs threads nor do I want the props

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## android123

milski65 said:


> Blackhole is your best bet. Heck, it doesn't even come with email (there's a blur mail apk). Trust me, it's stripped.


Thanks, but Blackhole still has a lot of blur. I was looking for something 100% vanilla, but with like webtop and stuff. Thanks


----------



## jwjones2

android123 said:


> Thanks, but Blackhole still has a lot of blur. I was looking for something 100% vanilla, but with like webtop and stuff. Thanks


Hdmi out is the issue with webtop on aosp. I wish it was working. Aokp and liquid would be near perfect then.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

FYI. For those with wifi tether issues, I read a post from someone who went in to settings and did device set up as RAZR cdma and router fix enabled. I've never been able to get it to work or not cause reboot issues till I did these settings. Now it works. On 232 liquid 2.3. May work for someone.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## basoodler

android123 said:


> Thanks, but Blackhole still has a lot of blur. I was looking for something 100% vanilla, but with like webtop and stuff. Thanks


I am confused? I thought stripped down stock was considered vanilla. Just curious as to what you mean 
Do You mean without apps like smart actions? 
Or stripped down cm9 framework with webtop working?


----------



## Obsidian

android123 said:


> Thanks, but Blackhole still has a lot of blur. I was looking for something 100% vanilla, but with like webtop and stuff. Thanks


A lot of Blur??? It's beyond stripped down and deblurred

Only other option is aosp but then you'll be dealing with all the issues

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## basoodler

Alias aokp is kinda neat.. just flashed it, and its running smooth. It kinda lagged a bit while restoring apps.. more so than liquid or bh.

I'll run it a few days.. report back

Question though (a dumb one) ..what the hell is Google now?


----------



## Herrsmoothe

freddy0872 said:


> Yea dump bootstrap and go with safe strap! I have a guide on how to remove BS and install SS correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Works like a charm. 

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

basoodler said:


> I am confused? I thought stripped down stock was considered vanilla. Just curious as to what you mean
> Do You mean without apps like smart actions?
> Or stripped down cm9 framework with webtop working?


Has anyone seen a CM or AOSP rom with Webtop for this or any other device? I have never seen one, and was beginning to wonder if it is even possible to add webtop to a rom based on these. I know when I was on GB that eclipse was the only one with Webtop that I found, but then again, I didn't get my lap dock until they went on sale for $50, and I quickly jumped on the leak after I picked it up.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

DH told me a long time ago that it is possible but a very long process. You have to get a bunch of individual things running before you can even try to get the webtop running... ie he wasn't willing to do it due to the extensive work

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> DH told me a long time ago that it is possible but a very long process. You have to get a bunch of individual things running before you can even try to get the webtop running... ie he wasn't willing to do it due to the extensive work
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Thanks, I kinda had a feeling that it was a nightmare to integrate... Webtop is native to Moto I think, which is what led me to believe that it wouldn't play nice with anything but Blur based Roms

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Son of Skywalker did a really nice job with this one! It was a bit of an adjustment getting set up on blackhole, with it being so stripped down (couple little apps I am used to coming pre installed) , but I tell you what, it is quite snappy, and super clean. Solid data, and even though I'm only on day 2, I have to say that battery life is great! I think I'll be sticking with this one for a while.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## milski65

Liquid 2.4FINAL is up. Getting ready to flash.


----------



## milski65

Had to pull battery, but now restoring apps via tibu.

All set up. Wifi tether works on new settings. No reboots yet. Looking good.


----------



## freddy0872

This is going off topic.

I am trying to get JDK running on my linux box. I got it to work somewhat but at a certain point it complained that i had the wrong version. (It was to new)
Now that i completely removed JDK and installed JDK1.6.0 its telling me that it can not find "jdk tools.jar"

Ive up and and down threads trying to work this out and I just can not seem to catch a grasp as to what the hell went wrong.
And im trying to run lunch (forgot to mention that)
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## android123

Obsidian said:


> A lot of Blur??? It's beyond stripped down and deblurred
> 
> Only other option is aosp but then you'll be dealing with all the issues
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


lol...by deblurred I meant vanilla android (like in nexus phone) settings app, camera app, phone app, people app, other apps, and notification bar.

Does blackhole have any tweaks in the settings are like that is found in aokp, cm9, or liquid. just curuious. thanks


----------



## freddy0872

android123 said:


> lol...by deblurred I meant vanilla android (like in nexus phone) settings app, camera app, phone app, people app, other apps, and notification bar.
> 
> Does blackhole have any tweaks in the settings are like that is found in aokp, cm9, or liquid. just curuious. thanks


No it doesnt (well didnt when i was trying it out)
Blackhole is technically based off stock. (RedHead was based off stock. And BlackHole is based off RedHead) Those setting you find in AOKP and the like are built off AOSP realistically. So made from scratch. They have implemented those tweaks over time. Such as your Performance, ROM Control, Themes, etc...

So if you think about it when you run RedHead you are running a somewhat tweaked version of Stock ICS
When you run BlackHole you are running possibly one of the Slimmest, Lightest in weight Stock ICS that you will EVER SEE! Which is amazing! Lighter the better in my point of view! That way there isnt all this garbage that you possibly dont use, if you do need something specific then just simply download an app for it!
I love the idea!

Just a thought look into ROM Toolbox for Themes, Or SetCPU for CPU controll, (or Tweakerz OC post here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32148-tweakerz-oc/ ) -- by razz1

There are so many ways to tune your ROM to your liking! Take Nova Launcher for example. Great Visual Effects and tons of customizing features!

Have Fun! Enjoy!


----------



## milski65

Damn. Liquid 2.4 pulled and 2.5 up. Just trying to keep you all informed. Something about usb transfer rates being too slow.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> FYI. For those with wifi tether issues, I read a post from someone who went in to settings and did device set up as RAZR cdma and router fix enabled. I've never been able to get it to work or not cause reboot issues till I did these settings. Now it works. On 232 liquid 2.3. May work for someone.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


Doh! I should have thought of that, as the aokp and cm9 builds use razr ril. We've got the same radio as the razr. Or close enough to not matter.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Stock is motorola release. Aosp direct from Google with zero mods is vanilla.


----------



## berndt_toast

So I tried creating a Rombot account but I do not get the validation emails. So posting here to maybe get some help. I installed Liquid 2.5 (on ICS leak 232) and am noticing that the init.d scripts are running into some errors.
Here is the script I am running:

#!/system/bin/sh
busybox mount -o remount,noatime,barrier=0,nobh /system
busybox mount -o remount,noatime /data
busybox mount -o remount,noatime,barrier=0,nobh /cache
insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_interactiveX.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_hotplugX.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_pegasusq.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/sio-iosched.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/cifs.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/cpu_control.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/ntfs.ko
echo 0 300 1025 > /proc/cpu_control/tweak_cpu
echo 1 600 1200 > /proc/cpu_control/tweak_cpu
echo 2 800 1325 > /proc/cpu_control/tweak_cpu
echo 3 1000 1388 > /proc/cpu_control/tweak_cpu
echo 4 1200 1399 > /proc/cpu_control/tweak_cpu

And here is the init.d log which shows the errors:

* Thu Aug 16 07:14:59 CDT 2012 * init.d.loader start . . .

i : running init.d scripts . . .
- running /system/etc/init.d/90tweaks . . .
- running /system/etc/init.d/98cpu12 . . .
insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko' failed (File exists)
insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/cpufreq_interactiveX.ko' failed (File exists)
insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/cpufreq_hotplugX.ko' failed (File exists)
insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko' failed (File exists)
insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/cpufreq_pegasusq.ko' failed (File exists)
insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/sio-iosched.ko' failed (File exists)
insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/cifs.ko' failed (File exists)
insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/cpu_control.ko' failed (File exists)
insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko' failed (File exists)
insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/ntfs.ko' failed (File exists)
sh: write error: Bad address
- running /system/etc/init.d/init.d.loader.test . . .

* Thu Aug 16 07:14:59 CDT 2012 * init.d.loader end . . .

Any ideas on why it is failing to insmod the modules? Also, looks like it is failing to set /proc/cpu_control/tweak_cpu. I checked that file path and it does not exist. I would like to use the tweakerz app to overclock but it is not working. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## basoodler

freddy0872 said:


> This is going off topic.
> 
> I am trying to get JDK running on my linux box. I got it to work somewhat but at a certain point it complained that i had the wrong version. (It was to new)
> Now that i completely removed JDK and installed JDK1.6.0 its telling me that it can not find "jdk tools.jar"
> 
> Ive up and and down threads trying to work this out and I just can not seem to catch a grasp as to what the hell went wrong.
> And im trying to run lunch (forgot to mention that)
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


Are you still running mint? ^ because that issue sounds like my issue with fedora. Hit me up on yahoo..

I am going to unpack black hole today (with permission) and see if I can't make a couple themes. I figure dark and light... if you have a request of some sort hit up my yahoo that is my profile. Don't ask for anything too far outside of the dark and light genre because I don't have time today to throw a bunch random stuff together lol. Plus I font think there is a lot of room for .PNG files.. I figure most color change will have to be hex edits.


----------



## Obsidian

RedHead ReBirth by Sparkyman216 of TeamHaters Thread and Download link in OP peeps check it out. I don't have time to read and catch up on the thread right now... I'll check in soon enjoy 

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## milski65

Looks like Hashcode dropped SS 2.1 with KEXEC support. Although I have no idea what that means I take it its positive for us.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

It is the best news for us short of an unlocked bootloader. It means that custom roms can now load a second kernel in memory to replace the locked one

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Poor obsidian ... with kexec his Op will hopefully need a huge overhaul









Since there isn't a hive, where could an honest man find this new version of safe strap. I want to get busy on breaking my phone.


----------



## milski65

SamuriHL said:


> It is the best news for us short of an unlocked bootloader. It means that custom roms can now load a second kernel in memory to replace the locked one
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the info. Saw them talking about it on shoutbox. Most of the time I see the Matrix watching you all go back and forth. I pick an occasional word or two out, along with a smiley face. trying to take it all in.


----------



## basoodler

Safestrap download link
http://bit.ly/NL2nlw

Instructions
http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/how-to-safestrap/

ThreadThreadThread
http://rombot.org/forums/index.php?/topic/1826-recovery-safestrap-210-for-bionic-0816-kexec-support/#entry83743

For those wanting to break their phones! Like me . You can install over previous version. It has a new splash screen ..which weirded me out a bit. Never the less. I just flashed liquid on the new SS.. so it works

Trying to save obsidian time.

On a random note; i am going to flash liquid mr2.6 then flash the gapps from alias aokp to see if i can get the updatec market and google now on liquid with less hassle


----------



## basoodler

Flashing (from alias aokp)
Tehsuseneh's gapps with Google now and jb market.

You can flash them over liquid mr2.6 confirmed.. and I'd bet the house they would work on all aosp/cm9 roms. May save you time installing Google now


----------



## freddy0872

Here is a Google Docs link for the new SafeStrap 2.10 just incase something goes down, and to help with bandwidth

http://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbcVRMOVNQYnVYLWM

Im at work or i would test it out as well. THIS IS GREAT!
Keep me posted on yahoo basoodler,


----------



## basoodler

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-3-hacks/216700-kexec-bootloader-bypass-information-thread.html kexec info thread

I have found (kexec)cm9 and JB builds for Droid 3.. I assume we should be getting one soon.

This might be something ----->. https://github.com/STS-Dev-Team/android_vendor_motorola_targa/branches


----------



## Herrsmoothe

basoodler said:


> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-3-hacks/216700-kexec-bootloader-bypass-information-thread.html . kexec info thread
> 
> I have found (kexec)cm9 and JB builds for Droid 3.. I assume we should be getting one soon.
> 
> This might be something ----->. https://github.com/STS-Dev-Team/android_vendor_motorola_targa/branches


You put an extra period at the end of your first link, shows up as page not found.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## basoodler

After reading up, I doubt we see much on the kexec front for a while.
If anything we will be added to the cm9 mix with Droid 3 and razr. It sounds like they are getting that ironed out first and then moving to cm10.

After reading some of the d3 rom threads , I am pretty sure there is a lot of work to do


----------



## Obsidian

Added Safestrap 2.1 w/kexec support dl and thread links

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

http://rombot.org/forums/index.php?/topic/1818-motoicsbean-10/

New rom.. Its built from blackhole with aosp. Safestrap is fine. Shawn12350 is the dev.
Seems to have webtop.. i just flashed it and its running smooth.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm not getting a clear picture from the Safestrap How-to page for replacing a previous version. I'm guessing:

nandroid
switch to unsafe
uninstall the old safestrap with the in-app menu
uninstall the old app
install the new app
apply new safestrap
reboot and enable safestrap as normal
restore nandroid


----------



## android123

basoodler said:


> http://rombot.org/fo...motoicsbean-10/
> 
> New rom.. Its built from blackhole with aosp. Safestrap is fine. Shawn12350 is the dev.
> Seems to have webtop.. i just flashed it and its running smooth.


That's the type of rom I was looking for 

and also, good news. 
https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/standalone/bootloader/unlock-your-device-a


----------



## SamuriHL

android123 said:


> and also, good news.
> https://motorola-glo...k-your-device-a


How is this good news for anyone with a vzw moto device?


----------



## basoodler

I'm lost?

Btw I just installed the new ss over the old on the safe side. Been flashing roms all day. And its obviously updated with a new splash screen


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> I'm lost?


Yea I'm confused now.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

android123 posted a link on "how to unlock your motorola phone" as if it's a good thing. It's not. It's not even out for the Photon Q (NON VZW phone) yet which is what it was announced for. People on rombot were ALL EXCITED as though they were going to get an unlock code for their bootloader. Um, no, no you're not if you're on VZW.


----------



## android123

SamuriHL said:


> android123 posted a link on "how to unlock your motorola phone" as if it's a good thing. It's not. It's not even out for the Photon Q (NON VZW phone) yet which is what it was announced for. People on rombot were ALL EXCITED as though they were going to get an unlock code for their bootloader. Um, no, no you're not if you're on VZW.


I saw it on droid-life and got excited. I am sorry. I judged too quickly.


----------



## SamuriHL

android123 said:


> I saw it on droid-life. But are you serious? No unlock for Verizon? This is ridiculous! Might have to switch carriers now lol


Oh, it's worse than you think. Not only is there no unlock for VZW, if you're on an OMAP processor, it's been locked at the factory with eFuse and no way to unlock it period. To try will trip eFuse and permanently brick your phone. The fastboot oem unlock command is not supported for a reason...cause it's simply not possible. D3/D4/RAZR/Bionic....all have a big time reason to be pissed off. They CAN'T be unlocked.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> I'm lost?
> 
> Btw I just installed the new ss over the old on the safe side. Been flashing roms all day. And its obviously updated with a new splash screen


So you went to unsafe (original system) and installed the new apk, installed safestrap from the app, and it works to overwrite the old? Don't feel like FXZing


----------



## basoodler

Hell I didn't even go to unsafe. I opened the app and clicked install safe strap..

_------------------------------------------
hashcode Today, 10:57AM

Can install the new update in either non-safe or safe side. Just make sure that you eventually install it on non-safe side or you'll see warnings about old version installed (it doesn't caculate the version check very well).

_---------------------------------------

Its working just fine. I've gone from black hole to liquid Mr2.6 (and flashed the gapps with now, stupid me didn't read the op because now is on Mr.6). To that icsbean and back to liquid all on the new version of safe strap.. Give me about 5 mins and I'll switch to unsafe to see if I have issues on that side.


----------



## basoodler

Basoodlers safestrap upgrade instructions

Dowload apk

Install apk

Open safesrap app (new one)

Click install recovery

Done

Im on unsafe now.. its all good. The splash changed to red instead of blue and said [unsafe]

I am going to reinstall it on unsafe just to follow what hash said in the above quote

*confirmed version number on both safe and unsafe. And I'm back to liquid with no hiccups..


----------



## android123

SamuriHL said:


> Oh, it's worse than you think. Not only is there no unlock for VZW, if you're on an OMAP processor, it's been locked at the factory with eFuse and no way to unlock it period. To try will trip eFuse and permanently brick your phone. The fastboot oem unlock command is not supported for a reason...cause it's simply not possible. D3/D4/RAZR/Bionic....all have a big time reason to be pissed off. They CAN'T be unlocked.


That blows


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I'm still hoping that those phones manage to benefit from this somehow. But as soon as I saw the story, I still had a feeling that the bionic would get screwed somehow.


----------



## SamuriHL

We always do...

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Most recent cm9 died after less than ten hours idle off charger. I'm chalking it up to a fresh install. AOKP sleep would have been maybe a ten or fifteen percent battery loss in ten idle hours, but I've been running it for a month. It's settled in.


----------



## basoodler

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Most recent cm9 died after less than ten hours idle off charger. I'm chalking it up to a fresh install. AOKP sleep would have been maybe a ten or fifteen percent battery loss in ten idle hours, but I've been running it for a month. It's settled in.


Its funny how cm9 based roms do that with battery.

After I flashed liquid yesterday I struggled to keep the phone charged.. seemed like it would even drain while plugged in while in use.. it was doing the same all morning, until about 30 mins ago.. I noticed while backing up my apps to change back to a stock based rom that the charging animation was suddenly brighter and the phone had made progress charging.

It died twice before while plugged in trying to get apps backed up, from 10%.

Its like the CPU has to figure out how to charge again...


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> Its funny how cm9 based roms do that with battery.
> 
> After I flashed liquid yesterday I struggled to keep the phone charged.. seemed like it would even drain while plugged in while in use.. it was doing the same all morning, until about 30 mins ago.. I noticed while backing up my apps to change back to a stock based rom that the charging animation was suddenly brighter and the phone had made progress charging.
> 
> It died twice before while plugged in trying to get apps backed up, from 10%.
> 
> Its like the CPU has to figure out how to charge again...


Since the cm9 change log shows nothing new since July 10, I'm guessing the new builds are equal to the old builds.

Scrapped cm9 and restored AOKP. If I'm going to run something that isn't any more recently updated than a month ago, it will at least be something that is already running as smooth as the silks.


----------



## freddy0872

ive been running aokp for ever now! unless i completely obliterate my battery by sucking up HUGE data it will last me a full day.

***OFF TOPIC***
Obsidian is taking some time off to spend with his family. ill be posting google doc links for whatever may come out. they just wont be in the OP untill Obsidian comes back. i think we all would agree that he deserves some time off!


----------



## basoodler

I switched back to blackhole..

I cant sit on a charger all day..

Fred if you need any help let me know

(on a side note.. D3 had charging issues with ss when it was updated to kexec)


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> I switched back to blackhole..
> 
> I cant sit on a charger all day..
> 
> Fred if you need any help let me know
> 
> (on a side note.. D3 had charging issues with ss when it was updated to kexec)


will do, appreciate it, just spent the afternoon rooting my friends fire. PIA! the KFU tool had a dead link and always failed and hung on fastboot. time for a beer!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> ive been running aokp for ever now! unless i completely obliterate my battery by sucking up HUGE data it will last me a full day.
> 
> ***OFF TOPIC***
> Obsidian is taking some time off to spend with his family. ill be posting google doc links for whatever may come out. they just wont be in the OP untill Obsidian comes back. i think we all would agree that he deserves some time off!


You know, I did have Google Play Music running and possibly syncing data all night, not on wifi but sitting directy next to my router. I left it unplugged to see what kind of battery drain and sleep I would get if I let it sit. Better to find out at home than in my pocket


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Also worth noting:

I was sitting at 60% battery on AOKP and restored my CM9 backup from this morning. It reports 29% battery. I think maybe there's a discrepancy in how the two read battery stats somewhere.

Yes, I cleared caches and battery stats just to be sure


----------



## woddale

I dont know if this means anything but I found that If I charge my phone on off if it sets bat drains if I turn it on then turn it off it doesnt drain. Im stock ICS 232


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

woddale said:


> I dont know if this means anything but I found that If I charge my phone on off if it sets bat drains if I turn it on then turn it off it doesnt drain. Im stock ICS 232


I don't follow what you mean there. Here, I have a bucket of punctuation you're welcome to use if you need some.


----------



## woddale

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I don't follow what you mean there. Here, I have a bucket of punctuation you're welcome to use if you need some.


What do you mean I put in one period. If I charge the phone in the off position and just unplug it the battery drains when I let it set. If when I unplug it when its done then turn it on and turn it off again it doesnt drain the battery when I let it set. there you go two periods


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

woddale said:


> What do you mean I put in one period. If I charge the phone in the off position and just unplug it the battery drains when I let it set. If when I unplug it when its done then turn it on and turn it off again it doesnt drain the battery when I let it set. there you go two periods


Lol. But you completely reworded it and now it's very understandable. Odd that it would do that. I haven't been on stock ICS for some time, so I can't reproduce your situation. Further, I don't turn my phone off. I will reboot to recovery, or reboot when I have an issue with an app that seems to be causing a whole lot of trouble. That's the only time I find my phone not in a functional state.

---- What do you mean? I put in one period. If I charge the phone in the off position and just unplug it, the battery drains when I let it sit. If when I unplug it when it's done, then turn it on and turn it off again, it doesn't drain the battery when I let it sit. There you go. Two periods. ----


----------



## basoodler

1. Ok phone turned off to charge
2. Battery at 100%
3. Turn phone on
4. Turn phone off
5. Turn it back on?

I understand the concept of the two seperate periods. I just dont have any idea what it could be changing to alter battery drain.

I guess maybe the phone could toggle one way after the charge, and When you dont charge it while off it toggles "i did not just charge"

I may flip to my unsafe side to see..


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

When you plug in a charger with the phone off, it sends a signal to power on and go into "charge-only mode". When you then disconnect the charger, there is apparently no proper shutdown implemented. Sounds like Moto's charge-only mode has bugs and the workaround is to power on, then cleanly power off. The more I think about it, the more I think that it will behave the same for anyone running an ICS rom from 232. I know I can enter charge-only mode from a powered off state. I'm using Safestrap and running AOKP 7/25 as my daily driver, but charge-only mode is something that happens and is implemented before safestrap is even initiated.

Still, I don't ever leave my phone off to test this theory.


----------



## basoodler

Apparently there is a kexec cm9 rom out there.. I will post as soon as i find it!

Edit..

Hascodes link to download (creating link myself to docs) http://t.co/yZZbpm2i make sure you are on safestrap 2.1 (the new one), there is no working camera

Info from hashcodes twitter


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Wonderful! I'm going to have to look at it, despite the lack of one of my most used features. 3 kids requires a camera


----------



## basoodler

I am pretty sure we can expect the flood gates to open on kexec cm9 based roms. Now that there is.a base framework

Oh i would not try this on 235 or 238...


----------



## freddy0872

Here is a Google Docs link I made for the new Kexec CM9 ROM -- https://docs.google....ekkxaU51LWJzTHM

Remember YOU MUST FLASH THIS ON THE NEW SS 2.1 or this WILL FAIL and UR PHONE WILL EXPLODE!

Basoodler is making a link as well, the more the merrier!


----------



## basoodler

download kexec cm9 - https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-NYG919j6eQV3lmYXF5ZDlpaDQ


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> I am pretty sure we can expect the flood gates to open on kexec cm9 based roms. Now that there is.a base framework
> 
> Oh i would not try this on 235 or 238...


Correct. This is based off 232 system. Flashing this on 235 or 238 will not be good! Brick or bootloop

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

You can flash the gapps from alias aokp over the kexec cm9 if you want Google now. I mean I just did lol.

Different things I see

= overclocked to 1008mhz (not sure why)
= all settings seem to work.. even the ones that control CPU.

= market auto downloads your apps..

= the rotation bug has changed to more of a blink or flash before rotating.

My apps all restored OK from rtbp


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm almost willing to run with this as a daily driver with no camera for a bit. High hopes that camera will be coming soon to a phone near you.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Kexec cm9 just barely outperforms the Gnex in quadrant. Nice.

Anyone mess with trying to overclock it yet?


----------



## basoodler

I don't think it needs it.. its pretty damn snappy already.

I'm kind of impressed by this one, aside from the camera and the rotation its a beautiful first try with new technology.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

And here's the problem. It's cm9, not kexec. But, it's still a deal breaker.

One reboot of several, and cm9 eventually just stops reporting the battery properly. I switched back to AOKP and it reads 58%


----------



## basoodler

I've been at 1% for around 20 minutes.

I guess I can live with some battery reporting issues


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Mine shuts down at 1%. It doesn't let me go undead like that


----------



## basoodler

It shut off eventually lol. I have not seen the battery act like that since Droid 2.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Would anyone running the CM9 kexec release mind keeping an eye on that and letting me know if they get the same weird behavior? And, does it eventually smooth back out?


----------



## simonbarsinistr

You guys are so much more advanced then me. I think I'm still on either 2233 or 229, and liquid 1.5. It's tempting to catch up, but the thing is running so damn good!


----------



## basoodler

Whelp I've never seen a line graph look so much like fire.. notice what happens when GPS is turned on.. it also spiked and dropped when my phone was sleeping(and on a charger)


----------



## basoodler

Its started charging more normally today. I will try to get it to 100%.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> You guys are so much more advanced then me. I think I'm still on either 2233 or 229, and liquid 1.5. It's tempting to catch up, but the thing is running so damn good!


232 is a good step. I'm personally fond of AOKP 7/25, if you want to run something other than stock. Just wish there was a kexec build for AOKP. May have to D/L CM9 and CM9-kexec to compare the zips. Wonder if there's a way to insert that kexec kernel into AOKP


----------



## basoodler

Where I live, if I drive south 4 miles I'm in 4g. If I drive west 2 miles there is no signal at all.. I'll get 4g for a few minutes then weak 3g most of the time.

I think the battery drop while the phone was asleep proves the problem. Its like the battery leaks or something.

I an wondering how full my battery really is


----------



## basoodler

http://rombot.org/forums/index.php?/topic/1843-rag3/#entry84168. Here is a bootstrap or safe strap rom. .... its big so its going to take a minute to upload.. try not to crash his drop box.

Its by superdallas.

Edit.. I just flashed this over kexec cm9


----------



## freddy0872

Here are links to SuperDallas's New ROM RAg3!

These three download links are the same files that SuperDallas uploaded, i just mirrored them and created Google Docs Links to save his DropBox! Very Nice Rom be sure to stop by RomBot and say thank you to him!

RAg3 ROM -- https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbZUs1VDdMc2pVc2s

TeamHaters ToolBox --

Red ICS Icons v 2.0 -- https://docs.google....d3NHUjJsS1lObUE


----------



## freddy0872

Also available i thought i seen this in the OP but its not there, the older version is

Here is Liquid ICS MR2.6!
Brought to you by SPJESTER!

Thread to the Dev's OP for his builds!
http://rombot.org/forums/index.php?/topic/1780-rom-8162012-liquid-ics-mr26-jmod/

Google Docs Link i created for mirroring!
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbMDZYTjdxU3NueTA

Swing by the Dev's thread and be sure to give him props for such a badass rom~!


----------



## freddy0872

SafeStrap ICS 2.11 is out thank you HASHCODE!

Here is the Thread for it, ****BE SURE TO READ THE TOP LINE IN RED... THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT IF YOU WANT TO APPLY THE OFFICIAL OTA IN THE FUTURE!!! UNLESS YOU WANT TO DO A FULL FXZ!!!!!****

http://rombot.org/forums/index.php?/topic/1826-recovery-safestrap-211-for-bionic-0819-kexec-charger-stock-rom-fixes/

Here is a GoogleDocs link that i posted up as well

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbczFMd1pfMnp0ZFk

Enjoy!


----------



## ballarddm

First of all, a huge thank you to all of the big brains who allow me to have this hobby/addiction!

Well, I figured I'd go ahead and speak up for a moment. I've been using these forums to facilitate my need to get the most out of my phones for just over a year now.

My question is, would a rom comparison table be a helpful addition to this thread? Would it just be an absolute nightmare to maintain? I just thought it would be nice to have a one stop, quick reference guide to what bugs, features, or any other notable attributes, are included in each flavor.

Thoughts?


----------



## basoodler

I think atleast at the moment they are dropping too fast to keep up. It may also piss some devs off.

Having said that, at the moment the development for bionic is moving in three directions. One is the big guys, hashcode and dhacker, who normally facilitate framework development. They are off in uncharted waters working on kexec development.

The second group are working on roms like liquid, aokp and axiom. These roms are polished but lately have been rough on the battery. Liquid is a fine rom.. And aokp releases from july are great too. None have webtop, but offer greater custimization. They all have pretty much the same issues.

Third are 232 stock pull roms, they are modified versions of the 232 leak. All are similar in form, but have personal touches. They all have run well, had good battery life etc. they have their bugs in common like wifi teather isnt working...but unlike the first two groups support webtop and hdmi, but lack custimization options that you would find on aokp or liquid.

If you know what group the rom fits in you can pretty much predict what you are going to get.

Now if someone makes a 232 based aokp with webtop and wifi teather, with no rotTion bug they would be swimming in donations


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> 232 is a good step. I'm personally fond of AOKP 7/25, if you want to run something other than stock. Just wish there was a kexec build for AOKP. May have to D/L CM9 and CM9-kexec to compare the zips. Wonder if there's a way to insert that kexec kernel into AOKP


I think once this kexec has been ironed out a bit more, I'll start jumping on. I just got my gnex. Pretty stable on a jb rom I think I'm going to stick with. But it's only in its second beta. So this phone and my xoom keep my flashing needs at bay. The bionic can wait a bit.

I just got another guy at work today update his bionic to the leaks, now he's farther along than me!


----------



## basoodler

simonbarsinistr said:


> I think once this kexec has been ironed out a bit more, I'll start jumping on. I just got my gnex. Pretty stable on a jb rom I think I'm going to stick with. But it's only in its second beta. So this phone and my xoom keep my flashing needs at bay. The bionic can wait a bit.
> 
> I just got another guy at work today update his bionic to the leaks, now he's farther along than me!


Its probably a good idea to wait for now. I am about to fxz and flash eclipse because exams are coming up and i need everything to work.

I think once hashcode and dhacker get a good foundation framework done with the kexec cm9, then we will see some great aokp style roms.

Some of the newer ones have been about as cool as ive seen, but wont charge or hold charge for me.









I really miss some of the customization features from aokp and liquid.. The blur roms are just working better for me at the moment.


----------



## ballarddm

basoodler said:


> I think atleast at the moment they are dropping too fast to keep up. It may also piss some devs off.
> 
> Having said that, at the moment the development for bionic is moving in three directions. One is the big guys, hashcode and dhacker, who normally facilitate framework development. They are off in uncharted waters working on kexec development.
> 
> The second group are working on roms like liquid, aokp and axiom. These roms are polished but lately have been rough on the battery. Liquid is a fine rom.. And aokp releases from july are great too. None have webtop, but offer greater custimization. They all have pretty much the same issues.
> 
> Third are 232 stock pull roms, they are modified versions of the 232 leak. All are similar in form, but have personal touches. They all have run well, had good battery life etc. they have their bugs in common like wifi teather isnt working...but unlike the first two groups support webtop and hdmi, but lack custimization options that you would find on aokp or liquid.
> 
> If you know what group the rom fits in you can pretty much predict what you are going to get.
> 
> Now if someone makes a 232 based aokp with webtop and wifi teather, with no rotTion bug they would be swimming in donations


I was pretty sure it was too ambitious a task, and I didn't even think about how the devs would feel about something like that. So... I hope this hasn't already been answered in this forum. This kexec , how similar ,in concept, is it to the 2nd init magic that we saw on the DX? And if I'm totally off base with that, what the heck is it?


----------



## basoodler

Kexec roms contain a custom kernel! And have the ability to completely ignor the bootloader and stock kernel.. Basically they wont have to try to work the rom around motorolas kernel anymore. In theory everything should be functional.. Or better than stock

We tried the very first kexec yesterday, considering it was a first try ... It was f'n awesome


----------



## Obsidian

I'm back peeps... catching up on the posts I missed

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> I'm back peeps... catching up on the posts I missed
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


Welcome back!


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> I'm back peeps... catching up on the posts I missed
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


Good to see you back. I hope you had a nice time with the family!

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## SamuriHL

Just an FYI that rombot is history soon. I'm not even going to try to replay all the stuff that led up to that happening. But it is happening.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Just an FYI that rombot is history soon. I'm not even going to try to replay all the stuff that led up to that happening. But it is happening.


Sucks balls for us, not to sure whats gunna happen. hopefully devs work something out to find a place to work.


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Sucks balls for us, not to sure whats gunna happen. hopefully devs work something out to find a place to work.


DT has a new site now http://romdroidhacks.com
And a lot of us moved over to http://www.droidrzr.com/

They were kind enough to set up a Bionic section for us.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> DT has a new site now http://romdroidhacks.com
> And a lot of us moved over to http://www.droidrzr.com/
> 
> They were kind enough to set up a Bionic section for us.


Yea i just popped into rzr as well.

Thanks for popping that info in here samuri!


----------



## Obsidian

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/4000-obsidians-rootromsics-leaksfxzrsdthreadsguidessafestrapbootstrapall-download-links-in-op-updated-daily/

I just got set up over at droidrzr.com

I will be keeping this Thread of course but expect a lot of our development will be from over there just like Rombot/Droidhive was... I suggest getting an account there... it is Tapatalk friendly


----------



## Obsidian

I have had several requests for the old Leaks so I posted .229 and .230 along with .232

I will add .2231 and .2233 soon


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Odd. I wonder why people are wanting the older leaks. I don't recall there being any major differences between them that would warrant running say .. 229 over 232


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Unless it's just to do like they're Pokemon and collect 'em all


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Signed up at romdroidhacks and it won't let me sign in from web or tapatalk. Strange. I know my username/password is right. I'll have to check back later to see if there's a secondary confirmation email or some validation sort of thing

-- Update --

Killdroid took care of me right quick. Dude's ON it


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Looks like rombot is for real down as of this morning an hour or so ago. RIP


----------



## basoodler

Now that its a thing of the past I have a question.

Why was rootzwiki.com censored to "the website we don't talk about" or something a long those lines?

Fyi.. I flashed the speed light rom by jb. Its running good and after about four hours I have to say the battery stabilized to a very acceptable level.

It looks like he fixed something in cm9 or used a fixed base

I was going to comment in the rom thread on droidrzr but apparently I can't reply to rom topics lol.. so someone tell him thanks for me


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Now that its a thing of the past I have a question.
> 
> Why was rootzwiki.com censored to "the website we don't talk about" or something a long those lines?
> 
> Fyi.. I flashed the speed light rom by jb. Its running good and after about four hours I have to say the battery stabilized to a very acceptable level.
> 
> It looks like he fixed something in cm9 or used a fixed base
> 
> I was going to comment in the rom thread on droidrzr but apparently I can't reply to rom topics lol.. so someone tell him thanks for me


You need to check your e mail and validate the account you created. Mine ended up in my spam folder

The reason Rootz was censored to another forum we don't talk about was because of some problems that happened in the early days of the bionic. When DTh3ory and DHacker first started making Roms they used Rootz. They created threads and were very active. At some point things went bad, DT thought that all the devs were cool and helpful when really they were talking ish behind his and DHs back. They spread around a lot of lies within the dev community, enough so to make DT leave the Roming community saying he wasn't coming back, he does this in his spare time and only does it because it is fun, once the fun ended he bounced. He was gone for a few months but eventually came back and soon after DH DT and Hashcode made Droidhive. That was why I tell all of you to get accounts there. Droidhive gave all the new devs a place to go where they wouldn't get harassed or back stabbed.

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Odd. I wonder why people are wanting the older leaks. I don't recall there being any major differences between them that would warrant running say .. 229 over 232


There are some people who just want to look at the differences between all of them, not installed but the files themselves, but yes I think a lot of them just want to have them... Stupid but whatever I have all of them and didn't want to get anymore pm's requesting them so I just made links...

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I have them all, as well, but I don't post links.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I don't have them. I just post links to Rickroll


----------



## basoodler

I deleted them as I went

I did upload a mirror of speed lite.. the link in his op went down
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-NYG919j6eQSDRjMGQ4OXBhdmM


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> I deleted them as I went
> 
> I did upload a mirror of speed lite.. the link in his op went down
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-NYG919j6eQSDRjMGQ4OXBhdmM


Keep this active would you I just added to the OPs

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Couple new rooms on droidrzr. A kexec liquid and cm9 liquid. I am going to give the kexec one a go to see if its any better on battery reporting.. its based off cm9 kexec so I don't have my hopes up

here is a mirror of rage

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-NYG919j6eQcEFTOEFGWTkxTU0

how much space and bandwidth will google allow you to use?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I managed to eat half of my battery in 90 minutes. Like 90% screen on time  I wish I could blame my rom


----------



## schnp

Any chance of linking (when available) to the announcement threads for each ROM? I like to have a look-see at what the devs say about their ROMs.

That said, this is my most visited Android link right now, especially with all the new ROMs being released. Thanks for your dedication to keeping it updated so well.


----------



## basoodler

Most are being released here

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/forum/72-droid-bionic-roms/

You may need to create an account to view them


----------



## Obsidian

schnp said:


> Any chance of linking (when available) to the announcement threads for each ROM? I like to have a look-see at what the devs say about their ROMs.
> 
> That said, this is my most visited Android link right now, especially with all the new ROMs being released. Thanks for your dedication to keeping it updated so well.


_*Added new Roms to OP... Links for Download and to Threads

Smooth Kexec Kang by Sparkyman216

LiquidSmooth CM9 by JPJESTER

LiquidSmooth Kex CM9 by JPJESTER*_


----------



## android123

With some Android phones, for instance the OG Droid, I can be on stock eclair and flash a froyo, gingerbread rom, or ICS rom on top of it without being on a certain rom. I can also easily downgrade to lets say, from a ICS rom to a froyo rom. I think that applied to the galaxy nexus and some other phones too.

Where as on the bionic, to flash a rom, I need to have a certain stock OS. for example, if I wanted to flash a ICS rom, I have to have a specific base os. If I am on a ICS rom, I can't flash a gingerbread rom. I think this is due to the locked bootloader. But with kexec, will be able to do that? Like flash an ICS rom without updating the stock os to ICS. Example is flashing a ICS rom on when I am on Gingerbread stock? Thanks


----------



## basoodler

Thats not how it works exactly. I think you will still have to be starting from the ICS base to flash the new kexec roms, only because that is the framework they are developing from. I thought the OG had a locked bootloader? I know my droid 2 was locked up, and I always had to SBF to the proper version (Froyo or GB) to flash roms.

Because they can change kernals it may make it possible to jump from GB to ICS roms, but in a few weeks ICS will be released to the general population. After you take that OTA you will not be able to go back to GB (I believe), So it really is a mute point. Unless you are want to stay on GB and freeze updates for unknown reasons.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> Thats not how it works exactly. I think you will still have to be starting from the ICS base to flash the new kexec roms, only because that is the framework they are developing from. I thought the OG had a locked bootloader? I know my droid 2 was locked up, and I always had to SBF to the proper version (Froyo or GB) to flash roms.
> 
> Because they can change kernals it may make it possible to jump from GB to ICS roms, but in a few weeks ICS will be released to the general population. After you take that OTA you will not be able to go back to GB (I believe), So it really is a mute point. Unless you are want to stay on GB and freeze updates for unknown reasons.


I'm going to agree with basoodler on this one. They must be flashed from a kexec enabled safestrap, which is only something you can install on ICS.

Now, if someone really feels like making a froyo rom with a custom kernel .. once you're running that kexec-enabled safestrap, I think you could flash it. The kernel is loaded via the recovery, the way I understand it.

When the kexec room boots, it does something along the lines of flashing the zip containing the kernel via safestrap, which has a trigger in the install script to boot the OS immediately. Though I could be MILES off on that. I'm guessing that the kexec enabled part of safestrap 2.1x is allowing the OS to boot directly from that trigger instead of returning you to safestrap like it would typically


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

A damn good reason to update to ICS now is that you have the ability to root your phone. .240 was leaked and it's currently not rootable. If you wait until an OTA is released, you might also be waiting for an indeterminate period of time for a working root process.

If you just go to .232 now, you can always FXZ back to 905 and take the OTA when a root process is discovered, not to mention when someone comes up with an FXZ for that OTA.


----------



## android123

Thanks for clearing it up.

And yes, the OG Droid has an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

android123 said:


> Thanks for clearing it up.
> 
> And yes, the OG Droid has an unlocked bootloader.


Unlockable, or unlocked? I never did own one, so never got the low down on it


----------



## SamuriHL

Negative. The OG Droid was never locked or even supported being locked. The ORIGINAL GED. God how I miss those days.


----------



## Obsidian

I miss them too... I truly don't understand why they do it

Yes i know they say they don't know what impact our custom kernels will have on the network and that they don't want false reports from people that have messed with their kernel, radio etc... The thing is that the Roms end up being the culprit in most of those issues and that is because we can't flash a JB kernel with a JB aosp rom... Why have aosp if we can't have phones that give us the ability to use the open source...

Couldn't we claim Moto/VZW is intentionally blocking us from using Google's open source software for financial gains by preventing us from running an OS until they deem we should... I mean seriously our phone can run ICS perfectly but for some reason we can't get solid data on JB... Conspiracies lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

_*BTW I'm over at Droidhacks now*_

http://romdroidhacks.com/forums/index.php?/topic/53-obsidians-for-ics-leaks-rootromsfxzrsdthreadsguidessafestrapbootstrapall-download-links-in-op-updated-daily/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

anybody know what the proper size for a bionic wallpaper is? I have been doing stuff in 600x800, but am guessing that is too big. Also how small the file has to be mb wise?

I've been goofing around a bit lately with theming again


----------



## Obsidian

It is hard to tell... This is three of the wallpapers that come with the official AOKP build for my 7 and as you can see they range from tiny to average in size... I would assume if the background is detailed you would want it around what you currently have it set at but if it isn't you could reduce it...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I made that horsehead myself as a vector image and would probably put simple backgrounds out.. just because I'm finding that Detail gets lost easily.. and a crisp vector image like the ones you have look better


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> I made that horsehead myself as a vector image and would probably put simple backgrounds out.. just because I'm finding that Detail gets lost easily.. and a crisp vector image like the ones you have look better


That is so f-ing true... I hate when I find or am given an awesome image or picture and it ends up being low res.. I don't get it... It might look good as a icon but never as a background... Maybe I am more anal about it then most people but a fuzzy background drives me nuts lol

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## nhugh406

basoodler said:


> anybody know what the proper size for a bionic wallpaper is? I have been doing stuff in 600x800, but am guessing that is too big. Also how small the file has to be mb wise?
> 
> I've been goofing around a bit lately with theming again


Isn't the Res 540x960? I haven't heard of a size limit.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebinadams

Obsidian said:


> _*BTW I'm over at Droidhacks now*_
> 
> http://romdroidhacks...-updated-daily/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


So would you prefer us to move our questions/comments there?

I haven't had a chance to flash any of the roms yet because for some reason my wife would rather me spend time with her after I get off of work than messing with my phone







. I'll probably get around to doing it sometime this weekend though. I'm not sure what rom I'm going to flash first. I may see what the leak itself is like and try a cm9 rom first.


----------



## Obsidian

No you can ask here but I am suggesting everyone at least register there because that will be the spot that all the Bionic's devs work from so I will be linking to the threads there so you'll need the account either way

Nexus 7 Running [AOKP] Official Nightlies on top of a Trinity Seven Alpha97a [1.7 Overclocked Kernel]

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## Obsidian

*This is what happens when you don't prepare and find yourself needing to fxz with a dead battery...*


----------



## SamuriHL

FACTORY CABLES people!


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> FACTORY CABLES people!


Yeah top it off with that... You have to use a $20 cable lol

Look at my battery lol... Think I have taken it out a few times? Hahah

Nexus 7 Running [AOKP] Official Nightlies on top of a Trinity Seven Alpha97a [1.7 Overclocked Kernel]

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> *This is what happens when you don't prepare and find yourself needing to fxz with a dead battery...*


What the hell battery is that? Mine's like HW4X 3.8v. Is that an extended one, and if so, does it fit under the standard back cover?

Second, what are those 4 pins on the top center of the picture that don't align with any of the external connector ports? I've always wondered and never remember to ask if anyone knows


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Yeah top it off with that... You have to use a $20 cable lol
> 
> Look at my battery lol... Think I have taken it out a few times? Hahah
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [AOKP] Official Nightlies on top of a Trinity Seven Alpha97a [1.7 Overclocked Kernel]
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


I love my factory cable. Pull the battery and pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> What the hell battery is that? Mine's like HW4X 3.8v. Is that an extended one, and if so, does it fit under the standard back cover?
> 
> Second, what are those 4 pins on the top center of the picture that don't align with any of the external connector ports? I've always wondered and never remember to ask if anyone knows


Yeah it's extended I bought it 3 days after the phone came out... Came with a new back and it fits in the holster case from oem. The extended battery plus the back with the case on it is how it was designed to fit in both the car and home docks after you pop out the docks plastic inserts

Nexus 7 Running [AOKP] Official Nightlies on top of a Trinity Seven Alpha97a [1.7 Overclocked Kernel]

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> *This is what happens when you don't prepare and find yourself needing to fxz with a dead battery...*


I love hooking up like that! So much fun! Lol. My factory cable quit a while back. So I use standard USB and a hacked up USB when I need to give that charge during an FXZ. Was this picture just taken?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Yeah it's extended I bought it 3 days after the phone came out... Came with a new back and it fits in the holster case from oem. The extended battery plus the back with the case on it is how it was designed to fit in both the car and home docks after you pop out the docks plastic inserts
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [AOKP] Official Nightlies on top of a Trinity Seven Alpha97a [1.7 Overclocked Kernel]
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


Nice. I have an aftermarket hardcover and holster that I'm hoping I can find an extended battery to fit in.

No idea on those extra pins there, though? I'm curious, sorry


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> I love hooking up like that! So much fun! Lol. My factory cable quit a while back. So I use standard USB and a hacked up USB when I need to give that charge during an FXZ. Was this picture just taken?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it was... No comment 

Nexus 7 Running [AOKP] Official Nightlies on top of a Trinity Seven Alpha97a [1.7 Overclocked Kernel]

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Nice. I have an aftermarket hardcover and holster that I'm hoping I can find an extended battery to fit in.
> 
> No idea on those extra pins there, though? I'm curious, sorry


I could be wrong, but were those pins for an inductive charging back cover?

I can't find it now, but team black hat is coming out with an adapter that turns any micro USB into a factory-like programming cable for moto, so you can power up with no battery.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Whoa! The DX and the Devour (Don't punch me) were both capable of doing that with regular cables in an AC adapter. No idea if they could while hooked to a PC


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> I could be wrong, but were those pins for an inductive charging back cover?
> 
> I can't find it now, but team black hat is coming out with an adapter that turns any micro USB into a factory-like programming cable for moto, so you can power up with no battery.


That makes sense... Why else leave 4 exposed leads just chillin out in the opening

Nexus 7 Running [AOKP] Official Nightlies on top of a Trinity Seven Alpha97a [1.7 Overclocked Kernel]

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## SamuriHL

simonbarsinistr said:


> I could be wrong, but were those pins for an inductive charging back cover?
> 
> I can't find it now, but team black hat is coming out with an adapter that turns any micro USB into a factory-like programming cable for moto, so you can power up with no battery.


CZ mentioned this a few weeks ago on the hive but we've not seen anything yet. I've been watching the tb Site but nothing yet. I'd like to have one to stick in my laptop bag. Factory cables rock. No more worrying about dead batteries.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> That makes sense... Why else leave 4 exposed leads just chillin out in the opening
> 
> Nexus 7 Running [AOKP] Official Nightlies on top of a Trinity Seven Alpha97a [1.7 Overclocked Kernel]
> 
> ***Gtalk @ [email protected]***
> ***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


That is actually how my palm pre' was.
Had a magnetic dock that basically charged it wireless. It was so freaking nice! Kinda do miss that phone.









Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Off topic
Do we have a way to install Google now on GB? Not sure if replacing Google search with velvet will work or not. Or if this is pretty much ICS & JB only.
Just curious.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

freddy0872 said:


> That is actually how my palm pre' was.
> Had a magnetic dock that basically charged it wireless. It was so freaking nice! Kinda do miss that phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


You and me both! Its sad that.software devs gave up on webos. It was better in a way that ios and android cant seem to replicate. The multi tasking abIlity of the palm pre is light years ahead of ics. Not to mention you could.have multiple apps open at the same time, surf,.talj on the phone and text at the same time and the phone never slowed down.. All with a single core 1ghtz processor! also loved the fact that.once you rooted.the phone you had instant access to mods/kernals and the best music app to ever hit the mobile app market built in as.a 2nd market. They embraced people like us who liked to mod their phones (homebrew).

If blackberry picks up web os.. Im out and off to a blackberry dev site


----------



## basoodler

Liquid blur was just dropped at droidrzr http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/4059-rombionic-8-24-2012-liquid-blur-v11-jmod/page__pid__88120#entry88120 .. Its got everything working... Including webtop, hdmi, teather and great battery.

I almost have a mirror uploaded and will post below after its done.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-NYG919j6eQYjQ3YWJFVGoxV0U

Just a mirror to the rom.. You still need.the liquid data pack which.can be found in the op of the droidrzr thread


----------



## Obsidian

Basoodler is that link to his most recent build?

Oh I added that rom and thread a while ago but I left the devs link until you tell me what version that is...

Nexus 7 Running [AOKP] Official Nightlies on top of a Trinity Seven Alpha97a [1.7 Overclocked Kernel]

***Gtalk @ [email protected]*** 
***Twitter @Obsidian_22***


----------



## Obsidian

Don't get too excited.... They are saying that old devices will not get unlocked.... But it gives us something to look forward to 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

That should answer most of your questions... RAZR dev phone in Europe.... Xoom and new Photon on Sprint.... All we can do is pray

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## envizion

they already answered on twitter that older phones are not in the plans for unlock. basically gave everyone the finger.


----------



## Obsidian

envizion said:


> they already answered on twitter that older phones are not in the plans for unlock. basically gave everyone the finger.


Yup... I'm wondering about future vzw/moto phones... I've came to terms with the Bionics locked BL a long time ago

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

We all knew it was locked when we got it. It *is* a Moto device after all. *No whining about locked bootloaders allowed*. Sure, we can have a bit of wishful thinking and hopes that maybe they'll retroactively include us older devices in the fun. But *none* of us gets to say VZW/Moto *screwed* them. You screwed yourself if you bought a phone with a locked bootloader with high hopes based on rumors that maybe someday it will be unlocked.

Further, what would most of you do with an unlocked bootloader? You (and I most likely) would sit and wait for devs to release a ROM and other devs to release a kernel. Then you'd flash it and run it. That's the same thing you're already doing. That there might be more ROMs more quickly is really not a valid point, since whenever you see a thousand different CM-Kangs released within hours of each other, you can bet that nothing much is different between them other than color scheme, regardless of what device they're for. Every single one lists the same bugs as the original in their OP and every one claims to be the smoothest, silkiest butter-flavored ROM you'll ever finger.

Benefits of a locked bootloader?

-- True custom recovery that allows you to boot into a safe recovery state and fix whatever you broke playing with your phone. Safestrap does that well enough to keep us from being completely screwed unless we try *really* hard at it.
-- Ability to load custom kernels allowing you to .. anyone? Really? The only thing I can see adding to a kernel is native overclocking and cifs. We have modules for both. The overclock modules from the RAZR are confirmed working and the RAZR cifs.ko for mounting SMB shares in a local directory is out there too.
-- Another kernel one: Being able to tweak what's actually built into the kernel and trim it down to only the bare minimum for a theoretically faster machine with a leaner in-memory kernel. You've got a LOT of memory on your phone. 500k in kernel size is not likely to bog down your phone.

How many of us here can actually *make* anything ourselves to benefit directly from an unlocked bootloader? Very few, I'd imagine. Not me. Not without a LOT of bricking and practice and time that I don't have to keep testing builds and kernel compiles


----------



## basoodler

Its the newest liquid blur ROM.. from what I can tell its ICS bean with a new ba , liquid apps and some tweaks.


----------



## basoodler

The photon was released about the same time as bionic. Really its the same phone spec wise with a diff CPU, lower video res, and diff screen. The photon has had the ability to be unlocked for quite a while.. it was leaked. But unlocking it caused you to lose 4g.

I think its our OMAP CPU that is the issue with unlocking

My buddy has a photon.. in reality it was easier to unlock it than to root it.. that phone was a pain to root.


----------



## SamuriHL

My Xoom is unlocked. Been running jb since early July. Official jb isn't out. No safestrap. No bootstrap. Just a custom recovery and a custom rom. The kernel has many performance tweaks. No, not overclocking. The kernel dev has put a lot of time and effort into it. Why do the jb roms on bionic not work properly? Oh right... Cause at best there's and ics kernel driving it. With kexec you now get to play with custom kernels. As a result you'll see more jb functionality open up on the bionic. It'd be easier if it were simply unlocked. Flash a true custom recovery and you never have to worry about bricking your phone again. No I came from an og droid and Xoom. I thought I could live with a locked bootloader. I was mistaken and when I get one of the new Nexus phones I won't ever make that mistake again. I don't blame moto or vzw for the choice I made to buy a locked phone. I simply didn't know how much it would truly impact how I choose to use my devices. Had Samsung released the s3 dev unicorn, I'd have already bailed. Now I wait for a quad core Nexus Ged. That should happen right around the same time the bionic gets an ota ics build if the latest rumor is true. (delayed to q4...Only dual core moto phone now without an ICS official release.) No complaining but certainly a lesson learned in my case.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Sometimes I think they only put duel core processors in phones to help sell them to tech geeks.. they don't utilize the full ability of the hardware in their own phones for whatever reason. They make it impossible to upgrade the kernel so they can control how much you can upgrade, thus forcing owners to buy a new phone to keep up with software/hardware upgrades.

As I said before the palm per could handle a lot more processes at once than my duel core bionic.. because they embraced developers who could "one up" their own code and give the user a proper experience with their phones. Like I said after you rooted the per you got an app called homebrew that had custom kernels like the android app store has games.. because it was a native app they could enforce quality control by giving the user the option to choose between proven and beta software.

Its sad that the hardware and software cooperations seem to see this activity as dangerous to their stock price , and block it all together. They are squelching the spirit/culture of Linux. Only bright side is apple, who is many times worse with their UNIX based code.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

In the interest of making new users understand the difference, there's no such thing as a GB, ICS,or JB kernel. I know you vets probably know this, and we call it that because it's what was released with our ICS LEAKS or stock GB roms. But the kernel is independent of the operating system.

The idea that Jelly Bean requires a Jelly Bean kernel is a silly one to me. We require kernel drivers for our hardware that can communicate with our OS Those drivers are obviously built in to a kernel shipped with the leak/ota in question, but it's not like JB could never run without a "JB kernel", it just won't run like you want if the OS can't communicate to the hardware via the kernel drivers. It's that sort of stuff that has us yanking kernel related stuff from similar devices to make our own work. A kernel is a kernel is a kernel is not tied to a certain os version number. It's just the next level of communication between hardware and software. You can run a Linux distribution on any number of kernel versions from 2.4-2.6-3.0 and up and it will still be ubuntu or mint or slackware or gentoo. It's just got a different kernel under the hood translating things for the hardware

As far as performance tweaks compiled in to a custom kernel, you're basically looking at governors for controlling clock speed+frequency, i/o schedulers for prioritizing which operations and data should be dealt with in what order, and memory access and control. I may be missing something in that list, but those are the things that stand out off the top of my head. If there's more major ones, someone please add them on.


----------



## Obsidian

Pooka posted this at Rom Droid Hacks forum and I wanted you all to see it as well as ask something of you...



Int_Rnd_Pooka said:


> There's LOADS of would be devs out there in need of a serious hardware guy or three!
> 
> Hashcode is a serious hardware guy, and that's rather good news. If anyone can fix the hardware issues the moto devices have, it's him. I only wish more of us were able to offer help instead of just run with his code changes on building roms. If anyone's able, it would be great to help him out so he's not shouldering the load alone.
> 
> DHacker will be missed, and hopefully he's just relaxing and taking time off for himself. I know he was just recently on vacation, but was still being tagged in dev related conversations on twitter. That's got to be annoying as hell. Don't blame him for disappearing one bit.


Couldn't agree more... I hope everyone fully grasps the fact that we owe everything to Hashcode... Without him we wouldn't have SS or Kexec,not to mention the hardware fixes he has made to aosp roms, and without those things our phone wouldn't even be relevant anymore...

You saw what happened when devs lost the ability to use SS and all they had was BS. All of the issues we had in our community during that time was caused by BS and I took on personally helping people through gtalk, email, dm and pm so that the devs didn't get frustrated... While I was helping them I probably fxz'd 15-20 times testing various stages of Moto Blur roms after 232. During that time I never told or complained to the devs because I didn't want to discourage them.

I'm not saying I'm a saint because I'm not but you all know the type of person I am and it was even hard for me to deal with it. The only reason I'm telling you all about this is not to boast or get praise. I am telling you to help you understand how much Hashcode has done, and continues to do, for us, not to mention the D3, D4 and Razr.

Everyone on this Thread needs to take the time, 5 mins or less, to send Hashcode a pm, dm or even better a tweet thanking him. I know many of you might not think it makes a difference to us but, as I've said before, it really truly does. We all do this because we enjoy it but, at times, it becomes cumbersome and starts to feel more like a job than a fun hobby.

When that happens and I'm ready to quit a quick thank you from anyone in the community, whether I know them or not, removes a layer of frustration, disappointment and exhaustion.

I never realized that someone else's enthusiasm could be so contagious but it is. Maybe you can't dev, mod or theme but you can help the people that do.

Thank You,
Obsidian

Hashcode's info... Please don't use this info to bother him by asking him questions. That would ruin the thanks. If you have questions for him it's easier just to channel them through me so that he can answer them all at once or maybe it'll be something I already know. Thanks again....

---TWITTER---
@Hashcode0f

---E MAIL---
[email protected]


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Pooka posted this at Rom Droid Hacks forum and I wanted you all to see it as well as ask something of you...
> 
> Couldn't agree more... I hope everyone fully grasps the fact that we owe everything to Hashcode... Without him we wouldn't have SS or Kexec,not to mention the hardware fixes he has made to aosp roms, and without those things our phone wouldn't even be relevant anymore...
> 
> You saw what happened when devs lost the ability to use SS and all they had was BS. All of the issues we had in our community during that time was caused by BS and I took on personally helping people through gtalk, email, dm and pm so that the devs didn't get frustrated... While I was helping them I probably fxz'd 15-20 times testing various stages of Moto Blur roms after 232. During that time I never told or complained to the devs because I didn't want to discourage them.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm a saint because I'm not but you all know the type of person I am and it was even hard for me to deal with it. The only reason I'm telling you all about this is not to boast or get praise. I am telling you to help you understand how much Hashcode has done, and continues to do, for us, not to mention the D3, D4 and Razr.
> 
> Everyone on this Thread needs to take the time, 5 mins or less, to send Hashcode a pm, dm or even better a tweet thanking him. I know many of you might not think it makes a difference to us but, as I've said before, it really truly does. We all do this because we enjoy it but, at times, it becomes cumbersome and starts to feel more like a job than a fun hobby.
> 
> When that happens and I'm ready to quit a quick thank you from anyone in the community, whether I know them or not, removes a layer of frustration, disappointment and exhaustion.
> 
> I never realized that someone else's enthusiasm could be so contagious but it is. Maybe you can't dev, mod or theme but you can help the people that do.
> 
> Thank You,
> Obsidian
> 
> Hashcode's info... Please don't use this info to bother him by asking him questions. That would ruin the thanks. If you have questions for him it's easier just to channel them through me so that he can answer them all at once or maybe it'll be something I already know. Thanks again....
> 
> ---TWITTER---
> @Hashcode0f
> 
> ---E MAIL---
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


This has to be one of the best posts on this thread I've read! 
So much truth and real life facts behind all this.. I do believe that everyone should do this! Obsidian ur right. If one can't dev or theme or hack or mod but surely can flash hash's code then that person definatly owes hash a thank you! A thank you for keeping our crack flashing addiction at bay and keeping our phones up with the times! Its not easy! Trust me!

This was a very good post!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

I talked to Hashcode about trying to get some new builds... This was just off the cuff sort of thing so please treat it like that.

On Aug 25, 2012 3:28 AM, "Hashcode" wrote:

I'll see what I can do about some new builds.

Without an actual build bot server it would just be me running builds every now and then and uploading them.

Thanks for keeping the thread up

Hash

He is not promising he will make new AOKP or CM9 roms. IF he does it'll be when he has time and nothing more important to do...

So please don't ask when they'll be out, just be patient and you know I will relay any info he gives me so you'll know when I know OK?... please don't bother him with this... thx

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

That email isn't his paypal account, any idea if he has one?

Also, in response to pooka, some other kernel tweaks I use on my gnex are usb fastcharge, sound boost, high quality sound output, color and gamma control, and undervolt and minfree values plus 3g uncap hacks. There's others things, like swap space and zram, screen on scheduler, logger mods, and other things I don't fully understand. I also know that there are modules and mods that have allowed some of these, plus other nice ones like sdcard speed up tweaks, but it's nice to have everything baked in. Plus you can update to whatever version of android comes out that your phones hardware can handle.

I'm typing this on my xoom, running jelly bean. It's nice to be able to upgrade without waiting for Verizon. I'm not jonesing for jb on my bionic, I'm still really happy with it on ICS.

I'm definitely sticking with nexus phones from now on.


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> That email isn't his paypal account, any idea if he has one?
> 
> Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


Yes he does.... Here is the link to Hashcode's paypal donation

Deleted

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> Yes he does.... Here is the link to Hashcode's paypal donation
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_flow&SESSION=lCZ9qQakSZLoXKQXuqEt2iFhu8qjKaAp6P0aJkdIt8ee_mWpNyBvzKzPEEW&dispatch=5885d80a13c0db1f8e263663d3faee8da6a0e86558d6153d8812cd76bf2fd83f
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I'm getting a "last transaction could not be completed" page.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> I'm getting a "last transaction could not be completed" page.
> 
> Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_donations&business=hashcode0f%40gmail%2ecom&lc=US&item_name=Hashcode%27s%20Beer%20Fund&currency_code=USD&bn=PP%2dDonationsBF%3abtn_donateCC_LG%2egif%3aNonHosted

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_donations&business=hashcode0f%40gmail%2ecom&lc=US&item_name=Hashcode%27s%20Beer%20Fund&currency_code=USD&bn=PP%2dDonationsBF%3abtn_donateCC_LG%2egif%3aNonHosted
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


That worked, thanks obsidian!


----------



## dstreng

Is it better to use safe strap 2.11 even if we dont flash kexec roms? Like to flash redhead should i use ss v2 or v2.11?


----------



## jwjones2

Safestrap 2.11 works with all ROMs and you may as well have it if you want to flash kexec at some point too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

There's no ROMs left that aren't SafeStrap compatible? I thought stuff like the deodexed stock required bootstrap still


----------



## Sick0

I would like a AOKP for .232 to use / try, all the ones I have find have what seems to be no support and doesn't work at least not on .232.

Thanks,


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Sick0 said:


> I would like a AOKP for .232 to use / try, all the ones I have find have what seems to be no support and doesn't work at least not on .232.
> 
> Thanks,


You could try the one in the OP. I know, that's just SILLY

***ROM: AOKP ICS LEAK by DHacker... needs ICS Gapps***


----------



## basoodler

I'm pretty sure Freddy uses an older aokp release. There is really nothing new that is even close to aokp. Even the new versions of liquid are stripped of most if not all of the trademark options in the settings menu. I am pretty sure this is because there is no rombot, and the last version of cm9 had issues . So because the blur based ROMs are more stable, most development has gone in that direction.

Speedlite is a new stable cm base that someone could plop aokp in there I'm sure









Edit. There is alias aokp in the op.. I forgot about it..


----------



## android123

Are there any kexec jelly bean roms for the bionic?

What is the most stable AOSP rom so far?

AOKP has bad battery life, so I want to switch roms.


----------



## basoodler

Speedlite right now for aosp.

No jellybean yet.. they are getting a clean cm9 first. There is a cm10 but its not a finished product.

If you want close to aokp then liquid Mr1.5 is not bad.. I had power issues with the later releases like Mr2.6 though.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

STS-Dev-Team's working on kexec JB on the razr currently. They had solid data this morning, but it didn't survive a reboot, IIRC.

VERY worth following this stuff on twitter, since it seems like that's where all the good micro snippets of information are sourced from. You can't use it as tech support, of course. But, most of the times it's where the devs shout "EUREKA!" when they have a personal victory.


----------



## basoodler

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/4109-rombionic-new-speedlite-aokp-v10-8-25-by-jp1044/page__pid__88956#entry88956. I'll be damned.. speedlite aokp just popped up

I'll give her a ride tonight .

I had just sat down to try to compile something along these lines..


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> http://www.droidrzr....956#entry88956. I'll be damned.. speedlite aokp just popped up
> 
> I'll give her a ride tonight .
> 
> I had just sat down to try to compile something along these lines..


What's the verdict so far?


----------



## zebinadams

What rom has everyone found to be best on battery life?


----------



## basoodler

Still trying to get the download finished.. keeps timing out on me when its close to 100%
I figure there is a lot of traffic on this one at the moment :-/ I hate how you can't resume an interrupted download.



zebinadams said:


> What rom has everyone found to be best on battery life?


Any of the blur based roms. Black hole. ICS bean, rage , redhead and liquid blur.
I am on liquid blur now and it has really damn good battery life that is my opinion though


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I was doing GREAT on AOKP 7/25 build, but my battery life tanked about a week ago. I'm eliminating apps to see which is the culprit, but it may be the fault of Google Play Music


----------



## basoodler

Got it flashed.. everything works that I can check in the first ten minutes. Thankfully my apps all restored without a lockup


----------



## jwjones2

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> There's no ROMs left that aren't SafeStrap compatible? I thought stuff like the deodexed stock required bootstrap still


My bad, I meant Roms that work on safestrap; no reason to not use 2.11 vs 2.0 on red head (the safestrap version of red head that is).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> Got it flashed.. everything works that I can check in the first ten minutes. Thankfully my apps all restored without a lockup


I'm in the SMS and app restore phase right now. An updated AOKP was too much for me to pass up again (Alias had reported data problems, so I did pass that one up)


----------



## freddy0872

Here is a Google Docs link for the Speedlite AOKP v1.0 ROM that basoodler found.
I noticed the DL speed was rather horrid on it and figured the bandwidth on their side could use a break.

http://docs.google.com/open?id=0BxxWTK9bvQk4NU1INy1VY19WbTA

Enjoy!


----------



## basoodler

I like it so far, and everything but the performance settings are good to go. I am a tad worried about battery drain at this point, but am keeping my hopes up that it levels out.
Either way the dev did a good job.

Freddy it took me about 3 hours and five tries to finally get a good download last night, thanks for the mirror.


----------



## milski65

Damn. Go on vacation for a week and looks what happens. Got some reading to do.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm seeing good reports on the droidrzr.com thread. I installed, made a nandroid, and restored my daily driver because I needed to go to bed. I'll play around with this one soon


----------



## zackaryry

Stay tuned guys. There's a Jelly Bean build made, with minor issues before they dish it out. After flashing CM10 to my sister's e4gt, it's a must have.

"Ok guys the targa JB build has some minor issues before we let you guys get it. But data is up!! @Hashcode0f @dhacker29" -- Grady Duncan (@aDroidman)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Speed lite. Installed, restored SMS. Restored APPS only, no data. Rebooted into recovery, backed it up, restored 7/25 AOKPm6 and went to bed. Restored Speed lite this morning and all my app data is there. WTF?! This is kind of creeping me out.


----------



## basoodler

Maybe it did not format app data when you restored?

I always try "flash overs" so i don't have to mess with restoring :-/.. Sometimes it works.

Ive gone back to liquid blur, the battery on the other , while not a disaster is not what i need today. Ive got an exam tonight in solid state devices and need the calculator and electrodroid, therefore i need my phone to not be dead lol


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> Maybe it did not format app data when you restored?
> 
> I always try "flash overs" so i don't have to mess with restoring :-/.. Sometimes it works.


I guess not, but now I've got to wonder Wtf issues may have carried over with?


----------



## basoodler

What I'm talking about. First and last are before I reflased. The middle is right after.

I had it uc to 800-300mhz. UV to 1250/1200/1100/1000/900. On demand / noop . Showing battery drain while charging. Also a 10% reporting error in the middle one (after reflashing)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Ok, do I see none of the OC/UV stuff I'm expecting. I don't have the Root Browser. No Google Now.

I do have Awesome Beats. Which does nothing for me. Beats audio and clones of need to stop being considered a "feature". Smart Actions also survived, but since location rules regarding wifi aren't possible, that's not terribly useful either. Guess it's time to restore my AOKP nandroid


----------



## basoodler

I had root browser and Google now with it. Had tweekerz too, but itmay have been restored with apps.

I've seen much worse as far as battery life goes lately, but I need my phone too much to chance it this week.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> I had root browser and Google now with it. Had tweekerz too, but itmay have been restored with apps.
> 
> I've seen much worse as far as battery life goes lately, but I need my phone too much to chance it this week.


I'll be trying it again later with a clean install. After I test my cm9 build. After school's open house and dinner. So.. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## noobz2men

Aight I am tired of waiting. First, thank to Obsidian and anyone else who maintains and helps on this thread. Also, Pooka your handiwork rejuvenated my DX and made it a great gift to my girlfriend so thank you, you rock. Anyway, I am gonna get on the .232 leak. This is good news for all of you as the OTA ICS will drop immediately after I finish setting up my phone. From what I read it sounds like I need to toggle to unsafe (which I left unmodified), disable safestrap, flash the zip from the '905 to .232' link and bueno?


----------



## basoodler

You have to fxz back to 905 and flash the zip via stock recovery. No bueno con safe strap, or rooted. It has to be a freshly fxz'd stock build without root to upgrade.

After that use rzr-root to root and the new safestrap in the OP


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> Ok, do I see none of the OC/UV stuff I'm expecting. I don't have the Root Browser. No Google Now.
> 
> I do have Awesome Beats. Which does nothing for me. Beats audio and clones of need to stop being considered a "feature". Smart Actions also survived, but since location rules regarding wifi aren't possible, that's not terribly useful either. Guess it's time to restore my AOKP nandroid


Yea beats isnt a concern for me, i bluetooth to my TV deck in the car and its got its own EQ so thats just not needed. Now the battery issue for me didnt really show. It did use more battery VS. AOKP 7-25. Im currently at 41% where i would normally be around 50% on AOKP. SO not whole lot to complain about there.
And my useage of the phone is almost always consistent. Rarely changes on days i work.

My hopes for deving into AOKP have been slowed down severely with more hours at work and my son and fiance. HOWEVER this week is looking to be pretty good so im going to jump back into it.
Pooka or Basoodler have either of you noticed anything unusual with the new Speedlight VS. AOKP? Obviously minus the added apps and some tweaks. I do have Google NOW the overclock and undervolts are showing for me tho.


----------



## basoodler

I have a lot of that backed up.. I back up apps I like from ROMs and restore them right away. I thought the settings menu on this one was well done. I think it was a well set up rom it wasn't as bloated as some other ROMs I've downloaded. It seems like as each week passes the devs add some more apks.. I end up with a bunch of stuff that I will never use.. like sms back up, odd audio apks , utilities I'll never use etc.

I really only need a file manager.. just to make life easier. Don't need text editors , dlna , terminal emulator etc. /rant

Silverlite aokp is a smooth ROM, and if nobody else has battery issues I'll chalk it up as a bad flash.


----------



## freddy0872

Peeps there is some new info about "Big Brother"

Now we all hate big brother (well id assume most of us do)








Apparently there has been a script located in our ICS leaks that sends data to Motorola. Now the actual data that gets sent/received isnt known but we want to inform you that its there. I originally found this info out at droidrzr in a post by mattlgroff, here is the link

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/4064-big-brother-is-watching-bionic-and-razr-users-on-ics-read-updated/

Now in speaking with Obsidian on this matter NEITHER I NOR HIM will be deleting this script i will instruct you on how to do it however we are not saying you MUST DO THIS IN ANY WAY/SHAPE/FORM BUT>>>>

*NO ONE HERE OR ANY OTHER FORUM TAKES RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOUR ACTIONS> NOT EVEN YOUR MOM, DOG, NO ONE!*
*THERE HAS BEEN REPORTS OF LOSING DATA AND SOME RECOVER FROM A REBOOT. SO DO THIS AT YOUR OWN WILL IF YOU CHOOSE TO!!!*

Now to delete the script you must use a root browser and look in your ~/system/bin/ directory. The Script name is "bugtogo.sh"

I WOULD SUGGEST MAKING A NANDROID PRIOR TO MOVING FORWARD JUST INCASE HELL BREAKS LOOSE!









Simply delete it. If you read the whole thread at droidrzr there are users explaining what they are experiencing with the deletion of it and its results.
Please keep in mind that this script came from Motorola and they are well aware of us having these WONDERFUL LEAKS! They could be using it to gather information on bugs, consistency, whatever it may be! Also they could potentially cause our phones to go into Thermo Nuclear Meltdown Mode other wise known as TNMM (No i made that ish up but it sounded good!  )

They let us find these leaks with some ease and then we find a Big Brother Script. Now like i said there could be all sorts of Rumors floating around saying it does this or it does that, as of right now it is UNKNOWN.

Me and Obsidian have agreed NOT to delete this but we felt yall should know. I have not found this script in several ROMs. Some peeps have, But it is defiantly in the Leaks for sure! If you locate this in a ROM DO NOT BASH THE DEV! THIS HAS BEEN A RECENT FIND! NO ONE WAS AWARE OF ITS EXISTENCE! IF YOU BASH A DEV OR ANYONE SHAME ON YOU IN THE WORST WAY!

Now ONCE AGAIN! Please take care to note! We are not condoning that you MUST DELETE THIS! This is all on your own decision! And use this information at your own will!

On a side note, Obsidian has taken the last few days off. He will be back shortly however. And he said HI to everyone!


----------



## chefb

OK ....I've been on my nexus since Dec...and I want to get my bionic up to date... I'm still on the first cheese cake build . What do I need to do first. To be able to flawh ICS?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

chefb said:


> OK ....I've been on my he us since Dec. OK I'm still on the first cheese cake build . What do I need to do first. To be able to flawh ICS?


I'd start with rewriting the post you just made so we can understand it. Can't help if we can't figure out what you're saying!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> I have a lot of that backed up.. I back up apps I like from ROMs and restore them right away. I thought the settings menu on this one was well done. I think it was a well set up rom it wasn't as bloated as some other ROMs I've downloaded. It seems like as each week passes the devs add some more apks.. I end up with a bunch of stuff that I will never use.. like sms back up, odd audio apks , utilities I'll never use etc.
> 
> I really only need a file manager.. just to make life easier. Don't need text editors , dlna , terminal emulator etc. /rant
> 
> Silverlite aokp is a smooth ROM, and if nobody else has battery issues I'll chalk it up as a bad flash.


Yeah, I wasn't really on Speedlite long enough to get a feel for it. Passed out on the couch, sick, about 6 hours ago


----------



## freddy0872

chefb said:


> OK ....I've been on my he us since Dec. OK I'm still on the first cheese cake build . What do I need to do first. To be able to flawh ICS?


Please elaborate what your on exactly in more detail. 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Yeah, I wasn't really on Speedlite long enough to get a feel for it. Passed out on the couch, sick, about 6 hours ago


Dood I think I'm coming down with something also. Speedlight seems good for me as far as battery etc... lots of random stuff I won't use but. Overall good

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb

I'm on gingerbread...... I cheesecaked through the app one time the first time it came out. Its stock and rooted. What system.5.5.893, android 2.3.4, and he's I did the forever root. Where should I go from here...


----------



## chefb

chefb said:


> I'm on gingerbread...... I cheesecaked through the app one time the first time it came out. Its stock and rooted. What system.5.5.893, android 2.3.4, and he's I did the forever root. Where should I go from here...


In case some one missed my edit in the previous post I waz referring to my bionic....sorry just ready to get started.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

From the 893 build? Wow. Old school.

FXZ to 905. Do not root it afterwards. 
Flash the 232 leak with STOCK recovery. 
Be joyous.

It's a good idea to back everything up with titanium backup, but isn't absolutely required.

There is a script that may help you, House of Bionic. Theoretically, you can get to 232 without losing your personal apps and data. But, I don't know if it will work coming from 893


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Don't worry about the not mentioning it being your bionic. That's the only detail I would assume, since you're asking in a bionic forum


----------



## chefb

Indeed .....905 fxz is in the op??? well as the ICS leak file?


----------



## chefb

NVM!!!


----------



## SamuriHL

My house of Bionic would work. You'd use the 905 FXZ keep data option, then if you install the 232 support installer, use the install 232 option and go through each menu option. You'll update to 232 keeping your data and apps in tact.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

chefb said:


> NVM!!!


Dont sweat it! And yes you will find TONS of goodies in the OP! actually the first few threads are loaded!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

This is definitely the most all encompassing OP in the history of ever. Obsidian is a machine. Hope you get to ICS with no problems. But, if you have any, there's a lot of folks here who are very helpful and polite.

Not me, I'm a jerk.

Everyone else is cool, though.


----------



## SamuriHL

Nope I'm a jerk, as well. I've been told that several times in the past couple days. Ah well... Can't please em all. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Nope I'm a jerk, as well. I've been told that several times in the past couple days. Ah well... Can't please em all.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Who would call you a jerk!? Everything you do and your a jerk!? Wow those people must be BIG JERKS!


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Who would call you a jerk!? Everything you do and your a jerk!? Wow those people must be BIG JERKS!


They don't like my tone. I get snarky when answering stupid questions that people should look up answers to BEFORE doing things to their phone. I answer their questions but give them an attitude when doing so. Then they throw little tantrums cause they don't like HOW I answered their stupid questions. Oh well. I can live with it. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> They don't like my tone. I get snarky when answering stupid questions that people should look up answers to BEFORE doing things to their phone. I answer their questions but give them an attitude when doing so. Then they throw little tantrums cause they don't like HOW I answered their stupid questions. Oh well. I can live with it.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Cant say that i blame u, esp when they are asked way to many times


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Cant say that i blame u, esp when they are asked way to many times


That's OK. One guy who called me something worse than a jerk and was removed from my thread assured me that I was a moron for suggesting that when the ota comes out he'll brick his phone fxzing to 905 from 238 cause he's "not a noob" and "has been flashing roms since 2010". Karma is a real tool sometime.









Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> That's OK. One guy who called me something worse than a jerk and was removed from my thread assured me that I was a moron for suggesting that when the ota comes out he'll brick his phone fxzing to 905 from 238 cause he's "not a noob" and "has been flashing roms since 2010". Karma is a real tool sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Now thats just AWESOME!


----------



## freddy0872

Samuri, any thoughts on windows 8 for HoB? ive been meaning to try and FXZ for the heck of it on 8 to see if it flys smoothly. dont see why it wouldnt but ya never know


----------



## simonbarsinistr

SamuriHL said:


> That's OK. One guy who called me something worse than a jerk and was removed from my thread assured me that I was a moron for suggesting that when the ota comes out he'll brick his phone fxzing to 905 from 238 cause he's "not a noob" and "has been flashing roms since 2010". Karma is a real tool sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


I've been told that by a guy named Ricardo. I tried to explain it twice, then decided he could find out for himself.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

If it's in the OP, you will be ridiculed for asking, unless you follow up or edit your post to say you found it.

If it's on the SAME PAGE that you're on when you asked, you will be ridiculed for asking, unless it's directly above your post and posted at nearly the same time.

If it's fifteen pages back, and again forty pages back, and again sixty pages back, you're likely to get a reasonable answer.

Exception to ALL of those rules: if you ask if you should wipe data, "cashe" and "dealvak" or some other botched spelling, I may just edit your post to say how awesome rainbows are and that you're dropping android entirely in favor of a Fisher-Price iPhone.

Disclaimer: Rainbows ARE pretty effing magical and awesome, so hush!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Don't ask if you should wipe. Just wipe when in doubt. Only once, as wiping three or five times is no better than once.

Wipe.

If you don't have a backup of your apps and data, you'll learn right away to make a backup next time.

Wipe.

In case I didn't mention it, go ahead and wipe. You may get away with not wiping data from one rom to another, but it's likely that you're causing more trouble and work than actually saving steps and time.


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Samuri, any thoughts on windows 8 for HoB? ive been meaning to try and FXZ for the heck of it on 8 to see if it flys smoothly. dont see why it wouldnt but ya never know


I developed it on my w8 laptop. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> If it's in the OP, you will be ridiculed for asking, unless you follow up or edit your post to say you found it.
> 
> If it's on the SAME PAGE that you're on when you asked, you will be ridiculed for asking, unless it's directly above your post and posted at nearly the same time.
> 
> If it's fifteen pages back, and again forty pages back, and again sixty pages back, you're likely to get a reasonable answer.
> 
> Exception to ALL of those rules: if you ask if you should wipe data, "cashe" and "dealvak" or some other botched spelling, I may just edit your post to say how awesome rainbows are and that you're dropping android entirely in favor of a Fisher-Price iPhone.
> 
> Disclaimer: Rainbows ARE pretty effing magical and awesome, so hush!


This, truly, is how I feel. When you ask a stupid question that doesn't belong in the thread in the first place, but get a snarky answer that does in fact give you the answer you were looking for, and then choose to ignore that it was answered to instead focus on the attitude, you just might be a tool. Lol. At least imo. And that is what happened most recently in my thread. It's amusing, I will grant you that! 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

simonbarsinistr said:


> I've been told that by a guy named Ricardo. I tried to explain it twice, then decided he could find out for himself.


Well this particular highly educated individual posted in 4 threads asking for the 238 update. My response was to tell him if he wasn't going to read I wasn't going to help him. (the link was and is in my op along with the warnings) He came back a few days later to tell us someone else gave it to him and he found an easier way to install it. And when I quoted parts of my op with the warnings, he told me I was full of myself and told me what I quoted above. Then said that the 170 pages of help I provided didn't mean um, never mind, and then called me.... Uh forget it. Lol! There's only one way I know of to fix a situation where you brick a 238 phone trying to fxz it... The mini fxz I developed for the hob. But I'm sure Mr experienced flasher can write his own. Roflmao.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Is there a notable difference between 232 and 238 anyway. I honestly think all links to 235-24x should be taken down so people don't go and ruin their phones being cocky.

BTW I am fairly sure my droid 2 had a bugs2go directory. I have one of the files that I was able to open in a text editor.. the information seems innocent enough.. I will charge up the droid 2 and check to be sure though..

BTW hash just tweeted this in regard of a jb build


> Ok, I was going to do a Bionic build, but I'll wait till tomorrow. DHacker's been shifting things around. -- Hashcode (@Hashcode0f)


----------



## SamuriHL

I provide support for 235+ as PART of the House of Bionic because that tool supports fixing things when they go wrong as long as you follow my directions. Biggest key to that is keeping the update on your sdcard-ext. I have unbricked many 235/238 phones including my own. But yes, there's a lot of cavalier attitude people out there who are going to be whining when the OTA hits that they bricked their phone trying to FXZ back to 905. They'll blame the FXZ. They'll blame people for not posting warnings. They'll blame everyone but themselves. I will support those using the House of Bionic who accept the risks. I won't support people who refuse to read cause those people are a waste of time and effort.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

I just thought that I would post this here for anyone that might have been curious like I was. 
I had read a few different places that Safestrap breaks webtop, and when I first flashed the redhead that was SS friendly, I thought it was true, because it didn't boot into webtop properly (it was hdmi mirror mode I think) and none of the webtop features were there... 
However, I recently flashed the blur based liquid rom in SS, and webtop runs perfectly with all features intact. 
I think there was an update to redhead which was way smoother than liquid imo. I will plan on flashing it today or tomorrow and let you know if webtop is working as intended now that I know that it is possible. 

Update: Webtop is working flawlessly in redhead v2.
Obsidian, your link to their thread seems to be broken, and your link to the ROM is for V1.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## liftedplane

epic list, would you like those links I gave you on DF and DH again for this list?


----------



## chefb

It seems as if the link is dead with the house of bionic script........just sayin i have not heard anything about this on droidlife... when the link is back up the powers that be should get on that.


----------



## SamuriHL

Um what? My link isn't dead.


----------



## chefb

for some reason when i attempt to click the link on this site.. it says error... but when i go directly to droid forums it allows me to down load the components but not the full in staller is says not commonly downladed.... and the when i select retry it says the file was moved or deleted.


----------



## SamuriHL

No idea. I test my links and they work.


----------



## chefb

im sure because i cant get there throught this siter but i can down load the coponents but not the installer.....what does that sound like the problem might be?


----------



## SamuriHL

Your browser.


----------



## chefb

recomndations please


----------



## SamuriHL

Switch to a different browser to download it?


----------



## noobz2men

Curious if anyone can help. I saw earlier that you have to fxz and even just having an unmodified with root will not pass the checks. So I got a Status7 and I expect that is why. My problem is I have not been able to install RSD on my computer. I uninstalled an old version about a week ago and have since tried to download 5.6/5.7 and both have failed. The error reads. "error reading from file: C:\Users\User\Desktop\Android\cleancache.vbs verify that the file exists and that you can access it." I have not been able to figure this out or even find that file for that matter. Suggestions appreciated or if you know what is causing the Status7, something that could be changed without the fxz step.

I was able to go from 902 to 905 when it dropped without an fxz also as I had left the unsafe system stock unmodified. I did the same with 905 unsafe but, obviously, it did not work. I did wipe data/cache etc before trying to install the .232 leak and I was able to reinstall safestrap boot in safe and restore my nandroid so no harm no foul either way. I still need to figure out the rsd issue by the time ICS OTA comes. Thanks in advance if you have any input.


----------



## SamuriHL

SamuriHL_HouseOfBionic

You can try to use that to install 232. But you need to uninstall safestrap first. Make sure you switch to the unsafe side first.


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> I just thought that I would post this here for anyone that might have been curious like I was.
> I had read a few different places that Safestrap breaks webtop, and when I first flashed the redhead that was SS friendly, I thought it was true, because it didn't boot into webtop properly (it was hdmi mirror mode I think) and none of the webtop features were there...
> However, I recently flashed the blur based liquid rom in SS, and webtop runs perfectly with all features intact.
> I think there was an update to redhead which was way smoother than liquid imo. I will plan on flashing it today or tomorrow and let you know if webtop is working as intended now that I know that it is possible.
> 
> Update: Webtop is working flawlessly in redhead v2.
> Obsidian, your link to their thread seems to be broken, and your link to the ROM is for V1.
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


_*Time for Spring Cleaning.... *_

_*Can someone go through all the links and report back which ones don't work so I can update all the threads I will start with Redhead*_

_*Thanks*_
_*Obsidian*_


----------



## Obsidian

I updated the Redhead thread as well as fixed the link to SamuriHL HoB and am uploading redhead dl link to RedHead_kill_v2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb

SamuriHL said:


> Switch to a different browser to download it?


I changed to chrome browser( im on windows) and it starts.. but now i know its my anti viruas that stopping me from running it ... im on the norton anti virus, but cant see how to prevnt the program from stoping the install... all thought i installed the other stuff fine. btw thanks for the fast responses


----------



## SamuriHL

chefb said:


> I changed to chrome browser( im on windows) and it starts.. but now i know its my anti viruas that stopping me from running it ... im on the norton anti virus, but cant see how to prevnt the program from stoping the install... all thought i installed the other stuff fine. btw thanks for the fast responses


I can't do much about false positives in overly sensitive security programs. Many many people have used it without issue, so, either report it to Symantec and hope to God they fix it "soon" or add it as an exclusion temporarily to install it.


----------



## Obsidian

RedHead Rebirth v2 download link now active


----------



## chefb

how do i add as an exclusion


----------



## SamuriHL

Don't know. I don't use inferior security products like that.







 hehehe.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I can't do much about false positives in overly sensitive security programs. Many many people have used it without issue, so, either report it to Symantec and hope to God they fix it "soon" or add it as an exclusion temporarily to install it.


ROFL... Love the positive attitude but you know just as much as I do that large software companies like Sym aren't going to do ish... Glad to see you can keep the conversation sweet over here...


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Don't know. I don't use inferior security products like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe.


And there it is two seconds after I post it your real answer comes out .... lollololl


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> ROFL... Love the positive attitude but you know just as much as I do that large software companies like Sym aren't going to do ish... Glad to see you can keep the conversation sweet over here...


I can't do much about it unfortunately. It's not the first security product that had an issue. Another one had an issue with the 238 download. That one got fixed. Norton....yea, good luck indeed.


----------



## chefb

ok if i cant get the installer could i still rsd 905....manually. im famillar with that procedure. but does that file delete sd card.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> I updated the Redhead thread as well as fixed the link to SamuriHL HoB and am uploading redhead dl link to RedHead_kill_v2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Really appreciate all the hard work you put in on this thread man! Such a great "One Stop Shop"!

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> And there it is two seconds after I post it your real answer comes out .... lollololl


Awwwww, come on, a little teasing!


----------



## chefb

chefb said:


> ok if i cant get the installer could i still rsd 905....manually. im famillar with that procedure. but does that file delete sd card. partition


----------



## SamuriHL

chefb said:


> ok if i cant get the installer could i still rsd 905....manually. im famillar with that procedure. but does that file delete sd card.


Yes it will erase the sdcard. I created a KEEP data script for it. But you need to get my stuff installed. Or look for sargentmajord's thread on droidforum.net.


----------



## noobz2men

Does safestrap need to be uninstalled or is disabling it on the unsafe side (removing recovery) enough?


----------



## freddy0872

noobz2men said:


> Does safestrap need to be uninstalled or is disabling it on the unsafe side (removing recovery) enough?


http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php?/...-Bootstrap,-Kexec,-How-To's,-Q&a,-&-Downloads

A thread I made at droidrzr. Should answer all our questions there. But yes moving to non safe side and then uninstalling will work. Or if ur particularly anal like me  u can delete the safe strap dir as well. But that will delete your backups as well.

Good luck brother! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

_*Updated Download and Thread Links of Speedlite to V1.1 which does not need Gapps anymore

Added Download and Thread Links to Speedlite AOKP*_


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> Really appreciate all the hard work you put in on this thread man! Such a great "One Stop Shop"!
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Your Welcome... I am getting some pretty good help lately in the links department... Thanks Freddy for the new Speedlite AOKP link you posted over at Droidrzr... I added it to the OPs


----------



## Obsidian

Damn sparky just sent me a new Tormented that has great data... JB Rom with great data... nice

He posted it people... I am adding the link as soon as I get it updated but I will add his to the op right now


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Your Welcome... I am getting some pretty good help lately in the links department... Thanks Freddy for the new Speedlite AOKP link you posted over at Droidrzr... I added it to the OPs


Not a problem yo! just trying to keep the flow moving. Cant put them in the OP but at least they get posted somewhere!


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php?/...-Bootstrap,-Kexec,-How-To's,-Q&a,-&-Downloads
> 
> A thread I made at droidrzr. Should answer all our questions there. But yes moving to non safe side and then uninstalling will work. Or if ur particularly anal like me  u can delete the safe strap dir as well. But that will delete your backups as well.
> 
> Good luck brother!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Added this link to all the OPs instead of the other =)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb

Some one tell me how i can do this ..... is there another way to get this(script) on my lap top ...without this dumb ass anti virus fucking with me... anyone changed a antivirus and please suggest one.


----------



## freddy0872

chefb said:


> Some one tell me how i can do this ..... is there another way to get this(script) on my lap top ...without this dumb ass anti virus fucking with me... anyone changed a antivirus and please suggest one.


I use Avast free antivirus man! never gave me a problem with any of the scripts or even the root exploit tools.
I had norton for about 2.5 minutes till it discovered them being infections and then i RIPPED norton's POS program right out.


----------



## Obsidian

chefb said:


> Some one tell me how i can do this ..... is there another way to get this(script) on my lap top ...without this dumb ass anti virus fucking with me... anyone changed a antivirus and please suggest one.


Shut down your anti virus completely you'll still be behind your routers firewall.... Set it back up when you're done

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb

up and running guys thanks!!!! viva bionic viva obsidian, viva.. everyone who helped! in the morning I will play..indeed indeed!..


----------



## android123

Can I flash google now for ics with safestrap?


----------



## monkeyass408

i love ics but there is one sole thing that is been bugging me since i updated to .232. 
The flash player no longer works correctly. =(. I can no longer watch any anime or korean drama.
If anyone knows how to fix it please help. I know that a lot of people report mixed comments on it working and not working.
With ICS i can no longer use flash player 10.3 either ( it doesnt show up when i install the apk, like it doesnt exist). The newest version is utter crap..

help!


----------



## zakky12

monkeyass408 said:


> i love ics but there is one sole thing that is been bugging me since i updated to .232.
> The flash player no longer works correctly. =(. I can no longer watch any anime or korean drama.
> If anyone knows how to fix it please help. I know that a lot of people report mixed comments on it working and not working.
> With ICS i can no longer use flash player 10.3 either ( it doesnt show up when i install the apk, like it doesnt exist). The newest version is utter crap..
> 
> help!


Adobie discontinued flash for android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, just to add my 2 cents to a long finished conversation ... uninstall Norton antivirus. Not running any antivirus is better than running Norton. Avast. AVG. Any number of other alternatives out there are better.

Short story is that McAfee and Norton have always been the 2 biggest names in AV software preinstalled on computers. If you're going to write a virus and make sure it gets past the greatest number of unsuspecting users, what are your two biggest priorities as far as making sure it can bypass existing AV software? McAfee and Norton.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Something I just noticed that in both RH rebirth and blur based liquid is that with the addition of Google now, the smart button on my bluetooth headset stopped working. I tried all kinds of different programs (vlingo, mymotospeak, etc.) but I didn't even get a prompt to open a program from a pop up list when I tapped the button on my headset. Finally, I hit the search button on the phone, and it took a minute but it did open the Google now search screen, but wouldn't listen... 
So I assumed it was a bug, and I cleared data on voice search and then disabled voice search. Now the button on my headset is working again.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Nice heads up. I was going to try to find a flashable Google Now for AOKP, but I'm not terribly worried about it now. The concept didn't really appeal to me at all to begin with, but I figured I'd try it anyway. Now I am even less interested.

Google Currents was another one of those "what is this useful for" apps.


----------



## basoodler

I've still got the zip of Goole now that requires you to rename a few files.. then flash to replace those files.. I can upload it if need be. At least then you can ensure a good install on older versions of aokp.

I also had great success with flashing the alias aokp gapps over aosp. It provides a working install, while a lot of the new ROMs that have it pre installed don't. You have to tinker with settings and upload some sort of update to get it to work (which I've never gotten around to doing).


----------



## Orasion

I read somewhere if you install Google Now, battery life will be terrible because it's waiting for command the whole time.
Any experience to confirm or deny that? I never really try it


----------



## basoodler

I use a blur based ROM and have noticed no such battery drain.. though I don't really search using it because it will put random directions in my notifications.. right now it automatically brings up the scores to cincinatti reds and Bengals right when the games start.. those two things make me happy. I don't need anything else from Google now


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I have no real need for it. When I first heard about it, my initial reaction was battery killer!


----------



## basoodler

I don't think it has much effect. I'm not sure its worth all the focus and hype.. for instance I used it to look up Dennison university because I know someone starting there. Now every time I get on the highway I get a traffic report, link to directions and an eta.. all from searching for information and location. Its never picked up on the college I drive to 3 days a week though.

It did pick up that I checked scores on certain teams quickly and puts them in my notifications.. but the updates are way behind and I still have to search for the games. Its never figured out the forums I frequent or sent updates on replies.. which would be a nice feature.

I keep it because its nice to have game updates while I am sitting in class


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'll add it to the list of useless features designed to sell phones to people who haven't got a clue. Maybe it will mate with Siri?


----------



## basoodler

They would have annoying kids!

I wonder how much an iPhone user actually uses siri after the honeymoon phase? I would figure most people run through all of the possible funny questions.. ask siri porn related questions, maybe directions once.. then never use it again, unless they are showing off to buddies.

At least you don't have to look like a retard having a conversation with your phone to use Google now


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I've asked a fair amount of iPhone users that question, and most found Siri to be less than useful at best. One thought it was a great app, but she was definitely the minority.

I've tried the clones for Android, but none of them really deliver either. And there's that bit about looking completely idiotic trying to talk to your phone when you could just push the speed dial button.


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> I don't think it has much effect. I'm not sure its worth all the focus and hype.. for instance I used it to look up Dennison university because I know someone starting there. Now every time I get on the highway I get a traffic report, link to directions and an eta.. all from searching for information and location. Its never picked up on the college I drive to 3 days a week though.
> 
> It did pick up that I checked scores on certain teams quickly and puts them in my notifications.. but the updates are way behind and I still have to search for the games. Its never figured out the forums I frequent or sent updates on replies.. which would be a nice feature.
> 
> I keep it because its nice to have game updates while I am sitting in class


Do you use your phones navigation to get you to school?

For gamed I use sportscaster... it works great... that or yahoo sportacular

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

At most, I look at Google maps to get a rough idea of where I need to go, or if the city is chock full of one-ways like Charleston, WV and I need to find which street gets me on the right side of where I need to be. Basically, like an atlas. But I was raised reading maps and being the route planner for an over the road trucker, so turn by turn is kind of useless to me 

School? Ack! I haven't been a student for AGES


----------



## basoodler

^ no I don't use navigation for school, but the traffic report would be nice because its an hour drive down a major highway that often gets shut down because of accidents. I guess I could look at the traffic report to dennison lol cause they go down the same highway







..


----------



## chefb

I'm back....just wondering which support is best to install first 232 or 235.
Also once I flash should it be backed up in the non safe mode?


----------



## Herrsmoothe

chefb said:


> I'm back....just wondering which support is best to install first 232 or 235.
> Also once I flash should it be backed up in the non safe mode?


Don't flash 235. You can't FXZ back to 905 to get back on the upgrade path. 
1. Flash 232, 
2. install SS, 
3. boot into SS recovery, 
4. backup non safe, 
5. switch to safe, 
6. flash a gazillion ROM's


Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

http://en.paperblog.com/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins-294795/

You have to check that out... Beyond funny

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> http://en.paperblog.com/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins-294795/
> 
> You have to check that out... Beyond funny
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


That is just fucking awesome!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> That is just fucking awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


20 Billion Nickels.... crazy, must have gotten them directly from the mint

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

You have to tinker with nows settings to get it right. I've got all my sports updates, weather forecasts and calendar reminders coming through it. The sports is the best part, espn, sportscaster and others I've tried all suck for me. Now, once it's set up right, can replace a few apps for me. I'm interested to see how it evolves.


----------



## wiiareonfire

A bunch of links in the OP are broken. The URLs are truncated with ellipses, so the links turn up duds.

Not to harsh anybody's buzz. I'm just kinda freaking out here with droidhive doing crazy domain-name changes and somehow there's a few more kexec roms available but I can't find any links anywhere. Just saying.


----------



## Obsidian

Obsidian said:


> A bunch of links in the OP are broken. The URLs are truncated with ellipses, so the links turn up duds.
> 
> Not to harsh anybody's buzz. I'm just kinda freaking out here with droidhive doing crazy domain-name changes and somehow there's a few more kexec roms available but I can't find any links anywhere. Just saying.


I posted that two pages back... Anyway I need details about the exact links that aren't working

Go to

Rombitch.com

Droidhive is done we are at Romdroidhacks and Droidrzr.com.. obviously you haven't been around lately but you would see those links in my OP

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## basoodler

The cm10 kexec that was posted on rombitch this morning crashes right when setup starts.. give it a few days, cause it doesn't work.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> The cm10 kexec that was posted on rombitch this morning crashes right when setup starts.. give it a few days, cause it doesn't work.


Soon. They've got the hard keys fixed, from what I understand. Now it's down to consistent wifi and mobile data.


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> The cm10 kexec that was posted on rombitch this morning crashes right when setup starts.. give it a few days, cause it doesn't work.


I think i seen them discussing the startup wizard. But i believe they fixed that.


----------



## Obsidian

Added link to Hashcode0f's targa folder for his builds based of his and DH's work

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Has anyone tried today's kexec cm10? I am hyped to try it, but understand that its still alpha.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> Has anyone tried today's kexec cm10? I am hyped to try it, but understand that its still alpha.


Where's it at, seems like they're showing up in different places 

Heard the wifi is back, data is better. Cam/torch are not as high priority on the to do list of course. Not until data works right


----------



## basoodler

Saw a build for the 30th in the same place it was found yesterday


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Only saw a kexec cm9 there


----------



## freddy0872

Yea nothing for CM10 right now. Ive also noticed with CM10 the phone doesnt apparently go to deep sleep. unless im not seeing it.

left phone off the charger all night last night and it was 100% at like 3AM
woke up around 11:30 this morning and it hit 4%


----------



## basoodler

I may have saw cm9 and assumed it was cm10 Lol.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Yea nothing for CM10 right now. Ive also noticed with CM10 the phone doesnt apparently go to deep sleep. unless im not seeing it.
> 
> left phone off the charger all night last night and it was 100% at like 3AM
> woke up around 11:30 this morning and it hit 4%


Ok, first and foremost. WTF are you doing sleeping until 11:30??!!

And that's the problem I had with the first cm9 kexec. Looks like it wasn't just a fluke? One more thing to add to the list of stuff I wish I knew how to help fix


----------



## basoodler

That problem is common to almost every aosp ROM that has been released in the last few weeks. Some worse than others. I wonder if its just the fact that they are working code Into the leak. Because I've not noticed it with the ROMs based on the leak itself.

I am guessing it will work itself out once we get the ota

After the ota I was thinking that work would start on an eclipse version? Or is it dead? (Which would be blur based?)


----------



## Obsidian

Another No Electronics Weekend w/my Son @ My Cabin on Bear Lake... This is the view... See you all after the holiday










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Looks awesome Obsidian! Have fun!


----------



## milski65

I can see myself sitting in that chair with a couple of fishing poles and a 12 pack. Do enjoy buddy.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Have a great time obsidian! I am gonna try and run through all of the links in your OP over the long weekend. I have been meaning to all week, but wound up pulling doubles to get a job done.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Ok, first and foremost. WTF are you doing sleeping until 11:30??!!
> 
> And that's the problem I had with the first cm9 kexec. Looks like it wasn't just a fluke? One more thing to add to the list of stuff I wish I knew how to help fix


Catching up on my beauty sleep mofo! Lol. 
And same here. Kinda wanna help figure it out.
My Ubuntu kinda crapped the bed. Was going to move to a different distro any way. I was going to fly with fedora but each effing time it goes to format my partition in ext4 it freezes and video shits the bed. Any thoughts?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Son of a! No one bothered to send me a message that it was out? NICE....


----------



## milski65

242? Damn. Snuck up on everyone

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

I wasn't expecting it!


----------



## freddy0872

UR A SLACKER SAMURI!


----------



## SamuriHL

MUAHAHAHHA. Yes, yes I am!


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Son of a! No one bothered to send me a message that it was out? NICE....


I sent you a message as soon as my buddy found it mofo 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> I sent you a message as soon as my buddy found it mofo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


HAHHAHAHAH. I'm just giving all bionic users a hard time. Especially Freddy.  LOL! Thank you, btw. Very appreciated!!


----------



## bhp117

Better get off your lazy ass and work your magic samuri


----------



## bhp117

I think we'll see in 10 mins right samuri


----------



## SamuriHL

Apparently someone already used my magic! That screen shot is from someone who installed it using the HoB and I didn't add support. They used my magic script to support it. How awesome is that?!


----------



## bhp117

Sweeeet now i just need the dl link to 242 and install the new HoB since i'm on 5.0


----------



## SamuriHL

The 5.4 update is very small. Do you know how to add support for 242 yourself?


----------



## bhp117

It was in your other post where i need to create a new folder and add 67242 to the zip file right?

It seems like you perfected the HoB


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, create a 242 dir, add (67242) to the end of the filename, drop it in the 242 dir, and then run AddUpdate.bat.


----------



## bhp117

Thanx for comfirming i read that a few weeks back
How the HoB for razr coming along?
Notice thats your new project


----------



## SamuriHL

I haven't had time in the last 2 weeks to do much of anything but I have a 4 day weekend so I should be able to get it done soon.


----------



## bhp117

Would it be easier for you since you already have HoB for bionic?


----------



## bhp117

Or do you have to start from scratch?


----------



## Obsidian

As I have done before with 235 and 238 I'm not going to post 242 but if you have a reason that you need it get a hold of me and I'll get it to you

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Catching up on my beauty sleep mofo! Lol.
> And same here. Kinda wanna help figure it out.
> My Ubuntu kinda crapped the bed. Was going to move to a different distro any way. I was going to fly with fedora but each effing time it goes to format my partition in ext4 it freezes and video shits the bed. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Don't use ext4 as your /boot partition file system. I don't know if it's been solved or not, but grub used to have serious problems trying to work with it. I don't know that there's a major benefit to using ext4 over ext3 anyway


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

bhp117 said:


> Would it be easier for you since you already have HoB for bionic?


You're now building a HoR? I didn't know you trafficked in HoRz


----------



## Lavs23

Does anybody know if 242 fixes the headphone buzzing? I'm about to throw this thing. Tried downgrading to 905 but 4G is spotty at best on it and works great on CM9.


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You're now building a HoR? I didn't know you trafficked in HoRz


Haha HoRz! Nah. He's to lazy. He's the biggest slacker of all slackies!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Come on, dude. Don't bogart the HoRz


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You're now building a HoR? I didn't know you trafficked in HoRz


I am indeed. The HoB is so dynamic that it's simply a matter of writing some new RSD scripts for the razr, adding their FXZ, and adding their updates. The reason it's taking a while is their FXZ is f'd up and missing stuff. I have about an hour left to finish it up. Just haven't gotten it done. Will probably work on it tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

You take all the fun out of innuendo, you know that? No biscuit for you.


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You take all the fun out of innuendo, you know that? No biscuit for you.


Roflmao! I was gonna call it the White House Of Razr Excellence. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhugh406

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Don't use ext4 as your /boot partition file system. I don't know if it's been solved or not, but grub used to have serious problems trying to work with it. I don't know that there's a major benefit to using ext4 over ext3 anyway


You should check out linux mint 13. Only issue I've had was a hang on reboot. Simple grub update. Running awesome so far.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

nhugh406 said:


> You should check out linux mint 13. Only issue I've had was a hang on reboot. Simple grub update. Running awesome so far.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


^ I second this motion. I'd say its the least annoying release.. if fedora 17 had Debian instead of yum.. and a normal jdk it would be the best though.. you may as well be on a good version of minimalist windows.. but it wouldn't run apktool or mine craft (which is unacceptable for my 12 year old)

I put mint 13 on and its been smooth sailing.. SDK and eclipse installed right away, mine craft works, Debian terminal (FCK yum).. two thumbs up


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

nhugh406 said:


> You should check out linux mint 13. Only issue I've had was a hang on reboot. Simple grub update. Running awesome so far.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Still a big fan of gentoo. It's not like it's so much better than every other distro, I'm just so used to its layout that I keep going back to it by default


----------



## freddy0872

I'd love to use mint however something about it never agreed with my hardware. My wireless kbd and mouse would stop working but video was still up and running so the system didn't lock up. And that drove me nuts! If I was in middle of something I would have to reset the machine. I've had all distros do that but mint was more common. Happens every time I use it. Ubuntu would be once in a great while. So it seems driver related but I wasn't able to figure this one out. Pist me off

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

_*After downloading, Google Chrome says that the file appears to be malicious&#8230;*_
_***Liquid Smooth Blur V1.1 by SPJESTER needs Data Pack... Link Above (motoICSbean based )***_
*http://rootingmydroi....1-ROM-JMOD.zip *_*Dev's mirror until I get time*_
_*** Speedlite 1.1 by jp1044 DOES NOT NEED ICS Gapps***_
*http://rootingmydroi...edLite_1.1.zip*_*Here is a link I created*_

_*Links appear to be broken*_

*Rom Download:*
_***CM9 KaNgBaNg by Sparkman216 of TeamHaters needs ICS Gapps***_
*http://db.tt/oZPZUKuw*

*Threads:*
_*--- Smooth Kexec Kang --- by Sparkman216*_ _*http://romdroidhacks...ang-cm9-bionic/*_
_*--- MotobeanICS 1.0 --- by Shawn12350*_ _*http://www.droidrzr....motoicsbean-10/*_
_*--- AliasAOKP v0.2 --- by Tehsusenoh*_ _*http://rootzwiki.com...(ICS-LEAK-only)*_
_*---Blackhole 1.0--- by Sonofskywalker3*_ _*http://rootzwiki.com...strapbootstrap/*_
_*---Liquid *MR2.6* JMOD--- by SP JESTER*_ _*http://www.droidrzr....-ics-mr26-jmod/*_
_*---ToRmEnTeD--- by Sparkyman216*_ _*http://www.droidrzr....tormented-kang/*_
_*---Liquid Smooth--- by Liquid0624*__*:*_ _*http://rootzwiki.com...5-rom-06272012/*_
_*++My Identical Thread++ at Droidrzr.com (Previously DroidHive)*_
*http://www.droidrzr....dated-Daily****
_*++My Identical Thread++ at Droidforums.net*_
*http://www.droidforu...d.php?t=219720*

*Mods:*
_****Tweakers OC*** by razz1*_
*http://rootzwiki.com...148-Tweakerz-OC*
_****Init.d For ICS Leaks*** by razz1*_
*http://rootzwiki.com...stock-ICS-leaks*
_****New Governors*** by razz1*_
*http://rootzwiki.com...0-New-governors!*
_****Eternity Project Gov (kexec peeps) + I/O Scheduler*** by razz 1*_
*http://rootzwiki.com...- -IO-SCHEDULER*
_**** [Reference][Following Explained] Kernel Governors, Modules, I/O Schedulers, CPU Tweaks, AIO App Configs*** by Droidphile*
*http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1369817**[/font]*_


----------



## Herrsmoothe

If anyone has good links for any of these, please feel free to post. I will try to find good links for as many as possible tomorrow.


----------



## freddy0872

Herrsmoothe said:


> If anyone has good links for any of these, please feel free to post. I will try to find good links for as many as possible tomorrow.


Are you saying all of those are broken? Not sure where u got these... in the OP the Liquid MR2.6 has a different link and its one i had uploaded to google docs.

***Liquid MR2.6 by SP JESTER**
https://docs.google....MDZYTjdxU3NueTA Thx Freddy0872*

I have a TON uploaded to Google Docs, obsidian has most of it i believe. im just confused where you got the links from??? confused me lol


----------



## freddy0872

New Speedlite ROM! 2.0
THANK jp1044 for this great work!

Here is Download link! -- https://docs.google....ODA5LVRnUkJyaUU

Here is a link to the thread for easy access to the changelog and more info
http://www.droidrzr....nd-leviathan26/


----------



## Herrsmoothe

freddy0872 said:


> Are you saying all of those are broken? Not sure where u got these... in the OP the Liquid MR2.6 has a different link and its one i had uploaded to google docs.
> 
> ***Liquid MR2.6 by SP JESTER**
> https://docs.google....MDZYTjdxU3NueTA Thx Freddy0872*
> 
> I have a TON uploaded to Google Docs, obsidian has most of it i believe. im just confused where you got the links from??? confused me lol


All those links are in first 2 posts of this thread. There is only 1 download link that is broken (CM9 KANGBANG). Most of those are links to threads. I had put headings above the links, but maybe I didn't make them stand out enough.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## freddy0872

here is my kangbang link

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbWndicnZURl8yem8

it did say links broken. lmao!
no big deal! thanks for finding it bro!


----------



## Orasion

I just switch to speedlite AOKP an encounter wakelock bug.
I think this is because Google Now. Any suggestion how to disable it from starting?
I tried Google search but still no deep sleep for me


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Orasion said:


> I just switch to speedlite AOKP an encounter wakelock bug.
> I think this is because Google Now. Any suggestion how to disable it from starting?
> I tried Google search but still no deep sleep for me


Delete/rename velvet.apk and download google voice search from the Play Store would be my first suggestion.

Do you know for sure that it's a problem stemming from Google Now?


----------



## Orasion

actually, I was just guessing.
But then I see betterbatterystats and realize that the one prevent from sleep is Power Manager.
I wasn't patient enough to troubleshoot and wait for an answer, so I flash Speedlite 2.0 right away








With this ROM, I can go to deep sleep. Weird, because it use the same base and both have Google Now, so I think Google Now is not the culprit


----------



## basoodler

I didn't think it was now.. I use it on blur ROMs.. and for example, I left my phone on all night and only lost 5% battery.. it stayed in the 90's, which is impossible on aosp lately. It seems like you drop 10% in the blink of an eye.

I suspect it is one of the governor mods.. aka tweekerz. It seems like the problem really got bad when it was added to aosp a few weeks ago. It doesn't seem to effect blur ROMs though. Or it could be something easy like the source ROM that is chopped up and mixed with the leak has a bug.. and since there is no rombot or hash/dhacker to dev it, its slipped through the cracks. It obviously carries over to the kexec roms as well.

I do have to admit that it is better or worse depending on what ROM you are running. (I have not yet flashed speed lite 2 to compare). On speed lite 1 and 1.1 it seems to be a lesser issue, but its still present to some extent.

Would rather be on a aosp ROM as a daily, but don't think its worth it right now. I'm sure when the ota hits we will see an upswing with aosp development.


----------



## Orasion

Well, at first Speedlite 2.0 wont even go to deep sleep.
I found the solution, change the governor to smartassV2, looks like the default governor which is pegasusq like to keep the procesor stay at the maximum clock.
After that, I can gain deep sleep.

For sidenote, I tried to compare BoostedAssV2 and SmartAssV2 by using it since morning and see how long it will last. SmartAssV2 last a little longer than Boosted, so SmartAssv2 will be my go-to governor when I install new ROM. Never tried interactive or on-demand though, those 2 have a good battery life on my DX


----------



## basoodler

I saw a thread on xda that tried all available governors combined with with all available I/o options. It came out that plain old "ondemand" with noop had the best battery life. Its funny because most stock comes with on demand as the default. .. smartass was better for speed. I'll try to find the thread.. it was meticulously done.. was impressive for a study done by volenteers.

For the most part you should only see a difference of a few percent though. The most savings you can expect from undervolting is 2%. The omap4 CPU in our phone is hard wired to behave a certain way, we can fiddle with tweaks etc.. but its always just going to be an omap4... its locked down tighter than a government prison. Which is why I think it may be tweekerz..


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> I saw a thread on xda that tried all available governors combined with with all available I/o options. It came out that plain old "ondemand" with noop had the best battery life. Its funny because most stock comes with on demand as the default. .. smartass was better for speed. I'll try to find the thread.. it was meticulously done.. was impressive for a study done by volenteers.
> 
> For the most part you should only see a difference of a few percent though. The most savings you can expect from undervolting is 2%. The omap4 CPU in our phone is hard wired to behave a certain way, we can fiddle with tweaks etc.. but its always just going to be an omap4... its locked down tighter than a government prison. Which is why I think it may be tweekerz..


^^ THIS! ^^

Also, everyone please refrain from blaming a certain app without hard evidence that said app is the problem. It only spreads FUD.


----------



## basoodler

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22126792#post22126792

Here is a good guide.. ^

On a side note I just noticed the following on twitter

Hashcode Hashcode Hashcode0f Hashcode0f @ @

Bionic users: JB builds are ending up over 300mb, which over runs the safe system (preinstall). Looking for a solution.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yeah, quite a bummer. Hopefully they can bring it back down, or Hashcode releases a bootstrap instead of safestrap that supports kexec?

Actually, I never use my unsafe side anyway. I'd be more than ok with a recovery that uses the /system partition instead of /preinstall


----------



## basoodler

I don't use it use it either, but I do like having the option to get into recovery when I boot. The recovery my droid 2 had would work. It would flash the led 
About the same time safestrap comes up when booting.. you hit the volume down and viola.


----------



## Orasion

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I don't use it use it either, but I do like having the option to get into recovery when I boot. The recovery my droid 2 had would work. It would flash the led
> About the same time safestrap comes up when booting.. you hit the volume down and viola.


Boot Menu from Wizard? There is one for DX too


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yeah, Wizard0f0s did that. It started out shaky, but he got it down pretty good at the end. Looks like Hashcode is already working on something else, though. Got to love that guy


----------



## DrJay

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Actually, I never use my unsafe side anyway. I'd be more than ok with a recovery that uses the /system partition instead of /preinstall


+1









Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## freddy0872

This has got to be one of the quietest weekends on these threads! Lol.

Maybe cuz its a holiday weekend. I dunno.
But its good tho I guess. Spending time with the family cooking out today. More RUM! =Great weekend!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian is camping and I'm on the way to the beach for ice cream dinner.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Obsidian is camping and I'm on the way to the beach for ice cream dinner.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Yea I know. That lucky bastard! Lol. Ice cream dinner! Wtf is that!? Sounds delicious!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I've not noticed anything new this weekend That would merit a new post  this is probably the quietest weekend since the leak. I guess its the quiet before the storm (ota)

Plus college football started this weekend


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Yea I know. That lucky bastard! Lol. Ice cream dinner! Wtf is that!? Sounds delicious!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Banana split on the beach. It rocked.


----------



## woddale

Im on the 232 leak up in the upper right hand corner right next to the 3G there is a little blue Android guy flashing the status bar. Iam on a network extender. Looks like he has a signal sign over his head. Anybody else have this guy?


----------



## freddy0872

woddale said:


> Im on the 232 leak up in the upper right hand corner right next to the 3G there is a little blue Android guy flashing the status bar. Iam on a network extender. Looks like he has a signal sign over his head. Anybody else have this guy?


Screenshot?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Hmm super secret JB aokp (kexec) sighting. I'm not going to link it because the dev (DHacker I think) apparently intends it to be "super secret shit". If you happen to know where to find such things .. its there


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> Hmm super secret JB aokp (kexec) sighting. I'm not going to link it because the dev (DHacker I think) apparently intends it to be "super secret shit". If you happen to know where to find such things .. its there


Ya... data no go. No camera. Seems close to what we have right now

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/4242-rombionic-darksp33d-10-by-t3t3droid-and-jp1044/page__pid__91790__st__40#entry91790. New ROM.. looks like a themed version of speed lite. I noticed the theme is go launcher ex. If you like go launcher then have it.

I compare go launcher to picking up a slump buster at a bar.. initially its awesome, but you dont brag to your buddies,but soon after you end up with an std, a baby , child support, custody hearings, baby mommy drama and all sorts of extra stuff. ( go launcher leads to go SMS leads to go plug ins leads to go weather.. and go themes etc and after you get all that crap installed.. you still don't end up with anything special)

I am weird though, and use my own nova theme that has no app drawer short cut, 3 buttons in the dock, 2 home screens (one for clock, one for folders. Dock only has SMS,phone and browser lol.


----------



## milski65

Jp answered pookas question about it having additional tweaks versus just a themed version. I flashed it this morning and switched to Apex. Great analogy on go.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## basoodler

FYI it flashes over speed lite 2.0..


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

FYI, tweaking prop files does not a new ROM make.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Not to say don't use it by any means! It's getting great reviews on battery life after a couple hours. And still after a more realistic time frame of a day+

And it sounds like it's working solidly. I can't deny that at all, and wouldn't if I could.


----------



## basoodler

Edit: flashing over created bugs. Do a format.

I ran on 2.0 all day yesterday and it was kosher. Battery seemed good for aosp. One thing i would suggest is going into google now and toggle it off right after flashing. It bugs out.


----------



## Obsidian

I'm back biotches... My links are solid mofos, screw your trusty malicious tools and virus protection, learn how to pull out.... Just sayin

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> FYI, tweaking prop files does not a new ROM make.


Since I can't make them to begin with, they can tweak my nose and I'll be a happy camper and give it a shot 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

I just thought all of you should read this quote that Samuri wrote on another one of my threads... It's open and honest and you should all read this and store it in your memories. I suggest everyone be humble and thankful if SamuriHL helps you and never get cocky and tell him that he's doing something wrong because you will be added to his little list.

[name='SamuriHL' timestamp='1346385121' post='90721']

Trust me when I say that the idiots out there who argue that point will learn the hard way and will not like my reaction to their pleas for help when they brick their phone. Can I fix it? Yes. Will I give a royal attitude while doing so? You bet. And the people that argued with me on this point won't get any help at all. I'll begrudgingly help those that mistakenly get themselves into a bad situation with a strong lecture on the side. But there are a couple people on my list whom will not ever get my help. My warning shouldn't be taken lightly and certainly not responded to with a "so what I don't like gb anyway and won't be returning to it so who cares" response. Playing with leaks that you can't fxz from is not a small risk.

Thanks Samuri for this quote
Obsidian

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

The context to that quote needs to be given. It was about people who called me full of myself for daring to say that they would brick their phone trying to FXZ from 235+ to 905. A fact that is proven beyond a doubt by both someone trying it, and the fact that I know how to read the CDT Parser that's hidden in the utils directory of the House of Bionic. If someone says "woa, yea, I really f'd up please help" then I will bend over backwards to help them and then lecture them about doing stupid stuff to their phone. What people fail to realize is that I lecture people who do stupid things and look for my help for a couple reasons...first, I have to vent my frustration. If you had any idea how many people come to me for help you'd understand. I don't mind helping, but, sometimes it's a bit overwhelming. Second, the lecture is to teach people that doing stupid things to their phone comes at a price. You're wasting your time AND someone else's time who is helping you all because you didn't take the time to learn what you were doing before you did it. So that quote sounds harsh, and it is, but, I wanted people to know what the context is around why I have that attitude. People that give me a hard time instantly get added to the "not gonna waste my time" list. I have 2 people on it so far. I wish I had none.


----------



## freddy0872

Very well put fellow slacker samuri! 
Lol
Welcome back obsidian!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> The context to that quote needs to be given. It was about people who called me full of myself for daring to say that they would brick their phone trying to FXZ from 235+ to 905. A fact that is proven beyond a doubt by both someone trying it, and the fact that I know how to read the CDT Parser that's hidden in the utils directory of the House of Bionic. If someone says "woa, yea, I really f'd up please help" then I will bend over backwards to help them and then lecture them about doing stupid stuff to their phone. What people fail to realize is that I lecture people who do stupid things and look for my help for a couple reasons...first, I have to vent my frustration. If you had any idea how many people come to me for help you'd understand. I don't mind helping, but, sometimes it's a bit overwhelming. Second, the lecture is to teach people that doing stupid things to their phone comes at a price. You're wasting your time AND someone else's time who is helping you all because you didn't take the time to learn what you were doing before you did it. So that quote sounds harsh, and it is, but, I wanted people to know what the context is around why I have that attitude. People that give me a hard time instantly get added to the "not gonna waste my time" list. I have 2 people on it so far. I wish I had none.


I don't believe that quote sounds harsh at all. I believe it sounds and is an honest account of how things are in the real world. It does not in any way make you sound like a dick nor was it my intention to make people believe you are.

I shared it because people need to truly think and study everything they can before they flash one of those leaks or that when they do they'll be fine because they don't care about getting back to the ota or gb.

They also need to know that just because they have heard of the things you and your scripts can do that they have no need to worry.

Myself and every other person on here can warn people about the risks but until it is said by one of the only people that can help them it won't sink in. That is why people needed to read it.

I have great faith in the fact that you will help everyone out that you can but I also know that it isn't always possible and you will always prioritize those you help by need.

Which means by now if someone isn't already on 235+ and they get on it and have an issue you will know that they voluntarily and intentionally updated to 235+ and that they don't actually deserve your help.

If you do end up helping them they will be behind all of the others that didn't know any better and will also only get help when you feel like wasting some of your spare time to fix a problem that should have never needed to be fixed in the first place...

They need to understand that they will have to be patient and might not have a working phone for a few days.

I included your quote about there being a couple people you won't help because people need a reality check. They need to know there are real consequences that actually have happened and that flashing 235+ because their bored or because they just want to be running the latest leak is a truly bad decision.

Everyone needs to learn that being humble and vulnerable shows the few of us, the ones that are willing to help them out, that they are more intelligent and are more of a man/woman than when they show their insecurities by being arrogant and cocky.

We don't care that you're a crackflasher and aren't a noob because we wish that you were. Noobs will at least ask questions instead of acting like they understood something we said when they don't and then either screw something up or take a long time to respond because they just Googled what we told them to do instead of just asking for clarification (yes I know that you do this because you know all the crap people have wrote about it without showing any practical knowledge and it took ya 15 mins to reply to my IM)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Very well put fellow slacker samuri!
> Lol
> Welcome back obsidian!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks brother.... Thx for holding down the fort.... Gtalk?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I wish the people that got all jackassish (yes, it's a word ) when I gave them an attitude understood that I actually answered their questions. They didn't like how i answered it and got all huffy and told me how much I suck and that they'll never talk to me again. Thank GOD!  I really don't have a lot of patience. And when they want to start getting all whiny then too bad. It's not like the HoB is all that hard to use. It's not like the warnings aren't clear. Taking 10 minutes to read the OP would save most of them from stupidity.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Ok, so that being said .. I tried putting the 239 update and the 242 update together with winrar because I was bored. I tried to flash it to my artificial christmas tree light controller. Pretty sure it bricked because there was a power fluctuation from the Honda generator I was using to power the whole thing.

Not my fault.

Help. Me. NOW. A-HOLES!!!


----------



## SamuriHL

Piece of cake. Take it out to your car, open the hood, connect the jumper cables to the battery of the car, and then hook em up to the battery on the artificial christmas tree light controller. Start the car. Should take care of the problem.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> I'm back biotches... My links are solid mofos, screw your trusty malicious tools and virus protection, learn how to pull out.... Just sayin
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Welcome back man! Hope you had a good weekend!

All of your download links were solid, and showed no signs of malware. The 2 files that were flagged as malware by chrome were direct download links from a developer. Not saying they are malware, just that chrome flagged them as such.

The links that showed up as broken were not download links, they were the links to the developers' threads, and mods.

I only tried to access the links on my laptop with chrome, so it is possible that the issue was something on my end.

Really appreciate all the things that you do here, and was only checking your links cuz you had asked us to a while back, and it didn't look like anyone else had been able to do so. Wasn't trying to pick apart your post(s).

;-)

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> Piece of cake. Take it out to your car, open the hood, connect the jumper cables to the battery of the car, and then hook em up to the battery on the artificial christmas tree light controller. Start the car. Should take care of the problem.


Will it matter that I'm driving a 1968 Austin-Healey Sprite with a positive ground electrical system, or is polarity unimportant in this situation?


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> Welcome back man! Hope you had a good weekend!
> 
> All of your download links were solid, and showed no signs of malware. The 2 files that were flagged as malware by chrome were direct download links from a developer. Not saying they are malware, just that chrome flagged them as such.
> 
> The links that showed up as broken were not download links, they were the links to the developers' threads, and mods.
> 
> I only tried to access the links on my laptop with chrome, so it is possible that the issue was something on my end.
> 
> Really appreciate all the things that you do here, and was only checking your links cuz you had asked us to a while back, and it didn't look like anyone else had been able to do so. Wasn't trying to pick apart your post(s).
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Who the hell do you think you are to even think about questioning me or my links? Rofl J/K brother 

I'm glad you posted about the issue with chrome because there are probably a lot of other people that have run into the same issue but just haven't had the balls to point it out, by posting it here, and risk looking like an idiot if there was a simple fix.

You don't look like an idiot btw... Put it this way if you trust the dev or person that made the link then you can trust their links. Push past the malware warning and download it.

Chrome for Android doesn't convert the Google docs link over to the actual filename so I know a lot of people have had that issue, the filename ends up being bX35jxbsHJ57.zip and not ToRmEnTeD. Zip, and the solution is just to use another browser, like dolphin, to download items from my threads...

There maybe a setting in Chrome but I haven't seen it and I'm definitely not going to spend any time trying to find it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Will it matter that I'm driving a 1968 Austin-Healey Sprite with a positive ground electrical system, or is polarity unimportant in this situation?


Bahhhhh, polarity shouldn't cause any issues. Just randomly attach the leads on the batteries and all will be well. The problem WILL disappear.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I wish the people that got all jackassish (yes, it's a word ) when I gave them an attitude understood that I actually answered their questions. They didn't like how i answered it and got all huffy and told me how much I suck and that they'll never talk to me again. Thank GOD!  I really don't have a lot of patience. And when they want to start getting all whiny then too bad. It's not like the HoB is all that hard to use. It's not like the warnings aren't clear. Taking 10 minutes to read the OP would save most of them from stupidity.


You're normal.... I'm one of the rare exceptions that is able to brush it off when something stupid gets posted. Having sole custody of my, soon to be, 10 year old son has allowed me to build up a remarkable tolerance for stupidity and annoyance 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> You're normal.... I'm one of the rare exceptions that is able to brush it off when something stupid gets posted. Having sole custody of my, soon to be, 10 year old son has allowed me to build up a remarkable tolerance for stupidity and annoyance
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I have a 20 year old daughter. Enough said.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Bahhhhh, polarity shouldn't cause any issues. Just randomly attach the leads on the batteries and all will be well. The problem WILL disappear.


All of you need to forget all of this and open your breaker box, remove the breakers and weld the leads together, then get a extension cord, cut off the female end and strip the wires back 5", put one end in your mouth and the other up your ass

Then call me and I'll come over and plug each of you in....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

ROFLMAO! Ok, let's see, that goes there, that one goes.....ZAP! SON OF A!


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I have a 20 year old daughter. Enough said.


Damn... That's a whole other world... One question though what's she look like? ROFL j/k Sorry couldn't help myself

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Damn... That's a whole other world... One question though what's she look like? ROFL j/k Sorry couldn't help myself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


It's a whole other world alright. I have a 12 year old son, as well. Boys are easier.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> It's a whole other world alright. I have a 12 year old son, as well. Boys are easier.


You should have seen me when we found out our baby was going to be a boy during the ultrasound at the doctors office. I ran around the room screaming... I was so worried that I was going to have a girl so karma could get back at me for all the womanizing I have done by making me watch my daughter go out on dates when she turned 15....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> You should have seen me when we found out our baby was going to be a boy during the ultrasound at the doctors office. I ran around the room screaming... I was so worried that I was going to have a girl so karma could get back at me for all the womanizing I have done by making me watch my daughter go out on dates when she turned 15....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


ROFLMAO! My username isn't just for show.  She was smart and never brought boys home cause she figured I'd take the katana off the wall.


----------



## DrJay

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Will it matter that I'm driving a 1968 Austin-Healey Sprite with a positive ground electrical system, or is polarity unimportant in this situation?


.

ROLMFAO:lol:

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## Obsidian

New Version of RAg3 in OP (SuperDallas just sent it to me) ... It has built in toggles, no app required anymore.... Get it!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Are we good with safe strap on Rag3?


----------



## jwjones2

basoodler said:


> Are we good with safe strap on Rag3?


The rags op says either. I am going to try ss and will let you know.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Running the new RAg3 here, VERY FAST AND SNAPPY! Had alot of FC's at first. I did flash GAPPS with Google Now.
Had FC with Google Search, Play Store & Nova Launcher once each. They fixed after i restored my backup with TiBu and then gave a reboot.
Since then no issues. Data came up right away as expected, no word on battery yet, just got her going.

Seems to be holding up very well tho. DO recommend flashing this if you like the stock appeal! or just wanting a change after a slow and quiet weekend....


----------



## jwjones2

Safestrap worked fine. Just installed but definitely seems fast.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

jwjones2 said:


> Safestrap worked fine. Just installed but definitely seems fast.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed, SS is a good to go on RAg3, but yea seems very fast! im calling it a night here soon. so ill post up on battery tomorrow at work.


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Are we good with safe strap on Rag3?


Everything is SS compatible now. I removed the motoblur based roms that were over 302mb unzipped a couple weeks ago when Redhead was redone with the stripped down version of 232 like blackhole. I believe there was only one rom that didn't make the move to the smaller size and it wasn't worth anyone's time to switch to BS just for it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I have to hand it to superdalls, sometimes you dont know if his op is a rom or random ramblings in L33t speak. However his roms are always tight, and he is the only dude to manage to put toggles in blur.

Many thanks superdallas , keep up the randomness.
One request
[email protected] $w1p3 

Apex and nova installed on flash = stroke of genius . App theme = winning!	Tibu is a good app to get ( rom toolbox would be good







)
Dont need multiple audio appz but overall good thought process in developing


----------



## milski65

What's up with lack of md5's? I've flashed more roms in the last month without them than I did for 1 1/2 years on my X. Do Bionic people just not believe in them? Just curious.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> What's up with lack of md5's? I've flashed more roms in the last month without them than I did for 1 1/2 years on my X. Do Bionic people just not believe in them? Just curious.


When we were both on the X I used to be the biggest MD5 stickler, too. I haven't checked one in pretty much forever. Even when they were provided by the rombot website, or whatever site was hosting the file. On occasion, I'll check one if I transfer the file from my PC to my phone via wifi because my wifi is spotty. If the first and last 5 digits match at a glance, I'm good.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Don't tweet a dev about a problem in their ROM. Ever. EVER.

Even if it's a release with a support thread.

No, ESPECIALLY if it's a release with a support thread. That's what forums are for.

Don't find their emal and invite them to a gtalk conversation to ask them about a bug.

Don't email them asking them about a bug.

Don't blame them if something doesn't work like you want (Which actually rarely happens. We're all pretty good about knowing it wasn't anyone but ourselves who flashed a ROM)

Don't ask for ETAs and don't repeat the same bug reports (no camera, data instability) that are already known by everybody and their brother and don't need confirmation.

No. Kexec ROMs do not have a camera yet. There's a possible workaround that was being tried involving v4l drivers compiled into the kernel. Data and wifi working consistently has always been a higher priority than a camera and always will be.

I LOVE my camera on my smartphone. The camera ON MY SMARTPHONE. It needs to be a smartphone first and that includes being able to access the data I'm paying to be able to have access to.

When data is working properly, it will be a HUGE deal. You won't have to ask in the thread if it's fixed. You won't be able to swing a dead cat without hitting a "crackflasher" that's bubbling over about data being fixed. Same applies to the camera. Don't ask because, when it happens, you won't NEED to ask.

Related: Crackflasher is not a positive term any more than Crackhead is a positive term. To me, it means someone who can't stop flashing new ROMs regardless of quality or originality of the ROM.

Just because eleventy modded kangs were released of the same kexec build, does NOT mean you need to flash them all and report back to us. We already know from the first and legit build whether any of the things you're reporting back about actually work.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Oh yeah. One more.

If you are asking HOW to flash a ROM in a release thread? Don't. Just DON'T.

Read. Lurk. Read. Lurk. Read. Lurk. There are a lot of guides out there and you'll know when you start reading which ones are up to date because the information will seem relevant to the things you're seeing in ROM release thread.

Go find all the tools that are being talked about in the threads and guides you just read. Learn how to use them.

Then, try it. If it breaks stuff, ask nicely for help and we'll all come running to help. Damn near everyone here is as helpful and knowledgeable a device community there ever was, as long as you're also nice about describing and asking about your problem.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

It can be tough, but if you flash a rom that has everything you're looking for and runs great, don't mess with it!

That one is a personal reminder.


----------



## freddy0872

New KEXEC CM9 ROM By Hashcode0f dated 09-05

Download Link: http://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbRVZraFJndmcwNWM


----------



## basoodler

I've noticed on jp's ROMs especially that people are out of control. If you nitpick the guy to death he will stop developing. News flash: he is producing the most stable aosp ROMs (if not the only aosp ROMs lately). Give the guy a break. He works for free, and doesn't have a support staff.. it especially annoys me when the same people are not only bitching about his current releases, but telling him to hurry up with the aokp. The aokp jb is a substantial task to get working , because nobody has done it. Give him a break... and when it is released don't expect it to be perfect. Hash and dhacker are already working on the base, and are fixing major bugs.. they are also working on 3-4 other phones at the same time.

If you want more complete ROMs then jump on blur ROMs.


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> I've noticed on jp's ROMs especially that people are out of control. If you nitpick the guy to death he will stop developing. News flash: he is producing the most stable aosp ROMs (if not the only aosp ROMs lately). Give the guy a break. He works for free, and doesn't have a support staff.. it especially annoys me when the same people are not only bitching about his current releases, but telling him to hurry up with the aokp. The aokp jb is a substantial task to get working , because nobody has done it. Give him a break... and when it is released don't expect it to be perfect. Hash and dhacker are already working on the base, and are fixing major bugs.. they are also working on 3-4 other phones at the same time.
> 
> If you want more complete ROMs then jump on blur ROMs.


I agree! All of this is very true. If anyone wants to make suggestions or report a bug do so by all means! But please do it nicely! I myself looked into deving and got thru it but i cant fix big bugs and my son and fiance are always number 1! Which is why i havent been on the scene much this past week.

Deving is not easy and takes alot of work. Give the guys some credit who do it for free just like basoodler said and they also do it as a hobby and enjoyment. Dont bust their bubble when they are only trying to make ur experience better.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yeah. Just because a few of us are capable of getting the source to compile does not make us devs. Like freddy0872, I have no problem running the build process. I've actually been building my own for personal use. Just don't expect me to be bug fixing either. The biggest bugs I can think of are the rotation quirk and reboots when turning off wifi tether.

Being able to actually track down the "why" bugs happen and make them stop happening is not as easy as all that. Doing it for free? No complaints allowed


----------



## basoodler

Not to jump subjects but I noticed that Motorola is offering 100 dollar rebates to anyone who owns a phone not getting a jellybean updates on flip book.. I [email protected] you not the very next article was about Verizon expanding on windows phones.. not to be negative bit even if I had an early update and 100 dollar credit Verizon does not give upgrade discounts.. even if I did it looks like the features will be windows phones very soon.. talk about a pisser.


----------



## Obsidian

I had to share this.... I removed his user name because I just don't have the heart to bash him this bad publicly... Oh and this is to get data working on the JB roms

[quote timestamp='1346607399' post='7316']I didn't get data on boot, but if you want to try the airplane mode toggle method, you may be able to get it up. Not sure off this will work for everyone, but if you want to try:

Toggle Airplane Mode ON, then OFF in Wireless and Network Settings.

Then go to Mobile Network and make sure you are on GSM only.

Go back to Network Settings by hitting "Back" button and toggle airplane mode on and off several times as fast as you can.

Then as quickly as possible, go into Mobile Network and select LTE/CDMA/EVDO/WCDMA. Then hit home button.

If you don't succeed after those steps, you can try toggling the LTE Toggle in your Notification bar to ON.

Many of you probably know of this method, but just figured I'd share for those who don't.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2[/quote]

I hate to say it but I have seen and heard some ridiculous things in my 32 years but this just made all those things seem very normal. You sir have taken the top spot in the world of redundancy and nonsense and for that your user name will now always be synonymous with my erroneous thoughts...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

What, you don't do that to get data up? You have to go real fast or else the data elf won't see your smoke signal properly.


----------



## woddale

I cant see how anyone could have the balls to bitch about anything. Its for free and the guy is doing it from the heart. Donate dont bitch.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> What, you don't do that to get data up?	You have to go real fast or else the data elf won't see your smoke signal properly.


Oh GAWD, that reminds me of the Machine Elf from overcompensating.com


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Oh GAWD, that reminds me of the Machine Elf from overcompensating.com


Remember how I have preached a little about what can happen when people post false positives w/o having a thread subscriber that has the knowledge to correct it? No correction = people believing it to be factual.

When a bunch of these get added together and spat out somewhere else this is the result... One of the best ones I've ever seen

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> I had to share this.... I removed his user name because I just don't have the heart to bash him this bad publicly... Oh and this is to get data working on the JB roms
> 
> I hate to say it but I have seen and heard some ridiculous things in my 32 years but this just made all those things seem very normal. You sir have taken the top spot in the world of redundancy and nonsense and for that your user name will now always be synonymous with my erroneous thoughts...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Thanks for sharing this man, I just got home from a double, and really needed a laugh!

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## maverik

freddy0872 said:


> Running the new RAg3 here, VERY FAST AND SNAPPY! Had alot of FC's at first. I did flash GAPPS with Google Now.
> Had FC with Google Search, Play Store & Nova Launcher once each. They fixed after i restored my backup with TiBu and then gave a reboot.
> Since then no issues. Data came up right away as expected, no word on battery yet, just got her going.
> 
> Seems to be holding up very well tho. DO recommend flashing this if you like the stock appeal! or just wanting a change after a slow and quiet weekend....


quick question for you freddy. Did the gapps you installed already com preloaded with google now or did you add it during the install of the rom?


----------



## nakedtime

Been running Rag3 for the past few days. My favorite so far. I spent some time figuring out the perfect CPU table and voltages for my phone. Any way to set these values at boot on tweakerz? (yes I know this should go on the tweakerz thread, but this thread is starting to dominate the bionic ROM community so it would be great to have the info on here)

Scores 3600 on quadrant, and still manages a full day of moderate use with 50% battery remaining. 
Thanks SuperDallas. You're the man.


----------



## basoodler

I would use set CPU.. the reward vs risk in scaling down voltage (savings vs issues caused) is not worth going through the trouble of doing it. Might save you 2% but cause freezes. Your best bet is to use ondemand in set CPU with noop I/o for battery life. Smartass for speed with battery savings. IMHO. 800mhz - 300mhz will still provide decent speed if you want to go all out.

I would leave tweekerz alone until more work is done to it. It wasn't made for bionic, its still alpha, can't save settings ... etc


----------



## freddy0872

maverik said:


> quick question for you freddy. Did the gapps you installed already com preloaded with google now or did you add it during the install of the rom?


I always flash it with the rom. I have a link I made for the v7 gnow which seems to work better. I'll post it up for you

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nakedtime

basoodler said:


> I would use set CPU.. the reward vs risk in scaling down voltage (savings vs issues caused) is not worth going through the trouble of doing it. Might save you 2% but cause freezes. Your best bet is to use ondemand in set CPU with noop I/o for battery life. Smartass for speed with battery savings. IMHO. 800mhz - 300mhz will still provide decent speed if you want to go all out.
> 
> I would leave tweekerz alone until more work is done to it. It wasn't made for bionic, its still alpha, can't save settings ... etc


I apperciate your response, but I very much enjoy getting some real-world experience in what I study every day in college.
I have a profile on setCPU to drop the max frequency as my phone heats up (alleviates the random overheating problem)
I used Quadrant and setCPU's built in utilities to make sure i hadn't hit "limp" mode and was stable at these voltages/clock speeds

*** Note these values will NOT be optimal for your phone ***
150mhz at 900mvolts
300mhz at 1000mvolts
600mhz at 1200mvolts
950mhz at 1350mvolts
1375mhz at 1410mvolts
*** depending on your processor you may find you can undervolt more or less than this***
***and as always if your phone was made after they started making the razrs, you're SOL, now RAZR gets all the 1.2+ and Bionic gets all the 1.0-1.2***

My problem:
Every time I reboot my phone, I have to reset my cpu table.

I know SuperDallas said in his thread that he would gladly make a profile for us, but I guess I was hoping there was a way to do it myself.


----------



## basoodler

I happen to be going to school for electronics engineering myself ;-). You can't find a proper data sheet for the board or the omap4, and if you ask what is running down the rails on TI's forum they act like you are trolling.. its a secret apparently. You can bet that Motorola wanted to optimize battery life when releasing the phone to avoid another shit release.

So I'd say go with that..


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Ok, what's "limp" mode?


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Ok, what's "limp" mode?


#that's what she said. HAHAHAHHA  Um, seriously, no idea.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> #that's what she said. HAHAHAHHA  Um, seriously, no idea.


Basically it will lower its voltage and speed I believe is correct. Kinda like newer cars have limp mode. Or limp home mode. Detects a serious problem and kills its self down to get u by. I believe what they are referring to is if you don't set the voltages etc right the CPU will "detect" problem and jog its self to next to nothing to prevent physical damage to its self or other components.

I think I am correct here lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Nifty. Sounds like a potentially useful feature.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Nifty. Sounds like a potentially useful feature.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Or a major pain in the ass if u know the whole system will be fine with a set UV and OC and the CPU decides it wants to throw a hissy fit and go into limp mode. Even tho it "should" be okay....

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Or a major pain in the ass if u know the whole system will be fine with a set UV and OC and the CPU decides it wants to throw a hissy fit and go into limp mode. Even tho it "should" be okay....
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Ahhh yea I can definitely see a down side there.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nakedtime

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Ok, what's "limp" mode?


when the clock frequency is faster than the time it takes the slowest transistor path within the processor. Certain path will produce quasi values which should be a definite 1 or 0. A higher voltage crams more electrons into the transistor in a shorter amount of time, leading to less quasi values. Quasi values are bad because the processor does different things with 1's than 0's

Usually the is will throw these quasi values out and make them run again, or send an interrupt. This results in slow operations


----------



## nakedtime

All you really need to know is that a higher voltage will be more stable, but also consume more power

**Edit**
Any to delete posts? It looks like this came across as condescending.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

nakedtime said:


> All you really need to know is that a higher voltage will be more stable, but also consume more power


I appreciate the first answer much more. The second could have been worded a bit less patronizingly and it would have been fine, though.

I *ALWAYS* want to know the details. I almost always understand them  Works out pretty good for the most part


----------



## basoodler

nakedtime said:


> All you really need to know is that a higher voltage will be more stable, but also consume more power


You need to know the q point on the voltage regulator first. Since we don't have values for transistors, capacitors and the like nor what transistor its hard to judge what would be bad for the chip set. If you increase the voltage higher than the rating of you capacitor you could cause problems. If your transistors and diods have too much voltage / current you can damage those. If we had a data sheet one could easily do the math and find safe values, or rebuild it in multisim.

I'm not saying you are going to blow your phone up, but everyone here knows over clocking any CPU will shorten its life. I have never come across an app that even slows the phone down (I've run 3d 1st person shooters). I guess I just don't see the point in over clocking to 1.3 and causing extra wear and tear on the phone. You are correct that raising voltage to the CPU will lessen freezes.. but my phone doesn't really freeze up. Lowering to the scale 1ghz -1250v doesn't prove to increase battery life much and going any lower does cause freezes.

I guess I feel you are just spinning your wheels for the sake of feeling awesome about your over clocked CPU, and in the end just making it run hot.

Logic generally runs on 5v on(1) and O off (0).. I guess I am curious to see the math behind your claim


----------



## skatastic

i just flashed liquid with google now and everything seems to be working but I have one question about google now. When I ask it about the weather how do I get it to tell me the temperature in Fahrenheit instead of Celsius?


----------



## basoodler

Hit your menu key while now is open. Then settings and you should get a weather option to change it.

I never figured out how to have it show in notifications consistently. It seems to show up randomly.


----------



## Obsidian

Alright alright... Enough guys, I am sure you're both smart. Because I know Basoodler fairly well since he has been posting here for a long time I'll just say thank you for not taking it any further then you did but I don't know you naked so I would hope you would speak what you know to everyone but preach to no one. Do that and over time we will all get to know and respect you rather than getting in a fight due to arrogance and losing everyone's respect before you even had a chance to gain it.

That being said thank both of you for the useful information but let's leave it at that and maybe the two of you can come together and work on this together, if not let's move on.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

nakedtime said:


> yes I know this should go on the tweakerz thread, but this thread is starting to dominate the bionic ROM community so it would be great to have the info on here)


I approve of having any bionic related discussions on my threads so there will never be a problem there. So bring it on brother and let anyone else know the same. This thread is a culmination of Tweakers, Modders, Roming and even stock... That's why the original name was "What's in Development for ICS? Find out here 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

http://www.androidguys.com/2012/09/07/this-day-in-android-verizon-announces-300-droid-bionic-2011/

This day in android.. VZW announced Bionics release

And yes I was one of the people who dropped the $300

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Hey Obsidian.....I'm up to 4 people now.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Hey Obsidian.....I'm up to 4 people now.


Now you place nice on rzr you sarcastic fool lolololol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Now you place nice on rzr you sarcastic fool lolololol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Seems unlikely as all hell doesn't it?  At least there I can simply move posts out of my thread rather than responding to them. ROFLMAO


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Now you place nice on rzr you sarcastic fool lolololol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


He's a sarcastic, slacking, mean, fool! Lmao!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

Looking for a rom that is looks/is closest to AOSP, no data drops, no rotation bugs, webtop/hdmi, and good battery life. any suggestions? Thanks.

cause my current rom has horrible battery life and many data drops.


----------



## basoodler

You know what they say about people in hell who want ice water.  Its funny how you seem to name all of the major aosp bugs. I have a feeling you may have to settle on something at this point.

Try these:
Liquid blur.. Aosp look
Rag3 - not as aosp.. but has integrated toggles

Other than that.. you may just want a new phone at this point.


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> You know what they say about people in hell who want ice water.  Its funny how you seem to name all of the major aosp bugs. I have a feeling you may have to settle on something at this point.
> 
> Try these:
> Liquid blur.. Aosp look
> Rag3 - not as aosp.. but has integrated toggles
> 
> Other than that.. you may just want a new phone at this point.


Or straight up stock! That is ALWAYS an option

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

ROM from sparkyman axiomcs 2.0 aokp..
http://romdroidhacks.com/forums/index.php?/topic/118-axiomcs-rebirth-v-20/

I've not flashed it.. so be the first


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> ROM from sparkyman axiomcs 2.0 aokp..
> http://romdroidhacks...s-rebirth-v-20/
> 
> I've not flashed it.. so be the first


Nice! Downloading it right now. I will post up links.
He also has a JB version as well. Ill post both of them up!
Thanks for the find Basoodler!


----------



## basoodler

No data on the jb version for now

I flashed it.. I'd have to say its interesting enough to give it a look see. Lots of work went into this one.. lots of detailed themeing

Bonus it has the" fk [email protected] get tacos " wallpaper with a dude that looks like Oakland raiders qb Carson Palmer gobbling a taco


----------



## freddy0872

Just as basoodler stated No DATA on JB Version which should be obvious.

Be sure to thank sparkyman for all his hard work!

Axiomcs JB Version -- http://docs.google.com/open?id=0BxxWTK9bvQk4MkpJX3l5VHZwV28

Axiomcs 2.0 AOKP ICS Version -- http://docs.google.com/open?id=0BxxWTK9bvQk4cnUtQ0V4bTV3MUE


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

android123 said:


> Looking for a rom that is looks/is closest to AOSP, no data drops, no rotation bugs, webtop/hdmi, and good battery life. any suggestions? Thanks.
> 
> cause my current rom has horrible battery life and many data drops.


I guess you're going to have to build it yourself. You're not getting hdmi out on an aosp rom without lots of code changes. Trust me, I've been there already on other Moto phones. Not easy. Webtop too. You're going to need to go with a blur based ROM.

Just theme stock 232. It meets every single one of your requirements. Pull down toggles aren't AOSP to begin with. Those are part of CM or AOKP, not pure Google code.

Also, that request was either incredibly trollish, or you can't be bothered to read around.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Somebody wake me when kexec kernels have working data. Until then ... YAWN

Then wake me again when camera is at least partially functional.


----------



## android123

basoodler said:


> You know what they say about people in hell who want ice water.  Its funny how you seem to name all of the major aosp bugs. I have a feeling you may have to settle on something at this point.
> 
> Try these:
> Liquid blur.. Aosp look
> Rag3 - not as aosp.. but has integrated toggles
> 
> Other than that.. you may just want a new phone at this point.


Think I'll go for liquid in that case. Is safestrap 2.0 good to use for it?

unfortunately, I'm not up for an upgrade for a while and contract-free phone are expensive. In fact, at this point I'm considering switching carriers.
But for now, this phone is pretty fast and not too bad, but the bootloader is ruining it.
Meanwhile my old OG Droid is running a pretty stable port of JB which has stable data and camera, video camera, etc. lol

I hope this phone gets camera and data for jb eventually.


----------



## basoodler

Yea safe strap is fine for liquid blur. Its an enhanced version of icsbean. Make sure you download and flash the data pack after the rom.

@pooka

This axiomcs is actually charging properly which was my main complaint with the last billion aosp roms. It seems pretty stable so far as well. May be worth a look see


----------



## android123

basoodler said:


> Yea safe strap is fine for liquid blur. Its an enhanced version of icsbean. Make sure you download and flash the data pack after the rom.
> 
> @pooka
> 
> This axiomcs is actually charging properly which was my main complaint with the last billion aosp roms. It seems pretty stable so far as well. May be worth a look see


One thing I forgot to mention. I am on .229 and it says that liquid is .232 based. it'll still work fine right? thanks


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> This axiomcs is actually charging properly which was my main complaint with the last billion aosp roms. It seems pretty stable so far as well. May be worth a look see


You are beleaguered with charging issues! Are you sure your mini USB port is not getting worn or loose? Is it possibly your battery?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Beleaguered is a cool word.


----------



## basoodler

Its a three month old moto extended battery







I'm sure its connecting fine. I just can't leave it alone while its charging. So any "issues" really stand out hehe. I wouldn't say I'm beleaguered, I am more suffering from the symptoms of an addiction, and some roms intensify those symptoms 

@obsidian
Its good to see UM holding on to a close lead against a football powerhouse


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Is it, or is it not, against the rules to include gapps in a rom? I was under the impression that they were GPL style where you could link to them or host the original files, but not actually package them in your rom or put modified versions of them in your rom.

Then again, I know there was a huge fit thrown by some of the Google devs when this was brought up against cyanogenmod. What's the final verdict on this?

I only ask because I don't want to see anyone get in trouble over some ridiculous technicality


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Beleaguered is a cool word.


Wtf is beleaguered! And how do u pronounce it!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

New Rag v2 in OP

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

just out of curiosity what rom are you guys running? Which do you consider to be candidates for daily drivers? (Just as reference to readers)

I'm on axiomcs .. it works well enough to get me by for a week or two. I would consider the rag3 series as suitable for daily driver as well. Possibly red head


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> just out of curiosity what rom are you guys running? Which do you consider to be candidates for daily drivers? (Just as reference to readers)
> 
> I'm on axiomcs .. it works well enough to get me by for a week or two. I would consider the rag3 series as suitable for daily driver as well. Possibly red head


Plain, barely modified CM9 from 9/7

Before that, AOKP from 7/25

No kexec, as I think the rotation bug is less of an issue than the lack of camera


----------



## android123

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I guess you're going to have to build it yourself. You're not getting hdmi out on an aosp rom without lots of code changes. Trust me, I've been there already on other Moto phones. Not easy. Webtop too. You're going to need to go with a blur based ROM.
> 
> Just theme stock 232. It meets every single one of your requirements. Pull down toggles aren't AOSP to begin with. Those are part of CM or AOKP, not pure Google code.
> 
> Also, that request was either incredibly trollish, or you can't be bothered to read around.


lol I meant looks like AOSP. blur based that looks like AOSP.

The rotation issue, HDMI thing, and data drops on AOSP roms were a problem. I'm on liquid blur now and it's great.

thanks


----------



## Obsidian

FYI: I'll be updating the OP tonight...

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

_*Axiomcs and Rag3 w/notification toggles v2 added to OP*_


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

android123 said:


> lol I meant looks like AOSP. blur based that looks like AOSP.
> 
> The rotation issue, HDMI thing, and data drops on AOSP roms were a problem. I'm on liquid blur now and it's great.
> 
> thanks


Hey, if you can't stand it, you can't stand it. I haven't had data drops and don't have an hdmi connector. Rotation no longer bothers me. But, I'd probably go rag3 or axiom if I needed hdmi or webtop or the rotation was an issue for me


----------



## Obsidian

_* Darksp33d 1.0.2 by T3T3Droid added to OP*_


----------



## basoodler

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Hey, if you can't stand it, you can't stand it. I haven't had data drops and don't have an hdmi connector. Rotation no longer bothers me. But, I'd probably go rag3 or axiom if I needed hdmi or webtop or the rotation was an issue for me


unless i have completely missed it axiom has no webtop. it also only overclocked my cpu to 1070 (despite what the OP says). Otherwise it is very serviceable AOKP


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> unless i have completely missed it axiom has no webtop. it also only overclocked my cpu to 1070 (despite what the OP says). Otherwise it is very serviceable AOKP


Oh hell. I was thinking Axiom was blur-based. It's AOKP? Doh!


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Oh hell. I was thinking Axiom was blur-based. It's AOKP? Doh!


That's why I put it under aosp 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> unless i have completely missed it axiom has no webtop. it also only overclocked my cpu to 1070 (despite what the OP says). Otherwise it is very serviceable AOKP


I assume you have one of those 1.0 processors?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

yea, I figured that was why I was over locked to only 1070. I bumped it down to 800mhz anyway. Its the best aokp option that we have had for months


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> That's why I put it under aosp
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Dude, I don't read the OP! Are you high?!? I know everything, duh


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Dude, I don't read the OP! Are you high?!? I know everything, duh


Someone's a little cocky! LMAO! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwjones2

I have been using rags. It is quick and clean with some nice tweaks and options. Also liking the theme...basically stock with more aosp look, I mean seems like the moto dark blue is now black... Everything works and there are a few nice features.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nakedtime

Just updated to Rag3 V2.

Getting sub 10% "android OS" battery drain on a blur based rom. EPIC


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

nakedtime said:


> Just updated to Rag3 V2.
> 
> Getting sub 10% "android OS" battery drain on a blur based rom. EPIC


Very epic


----------



## nakedtime

Am I a total noob for just finding this?
I used to think I had soft bricked when I would get stuck on the boot anim after flashing.
"advanced < fix permissions" has fixed this every time since i first tried it.
Any one know exactly what "fix permissions" does and or why it is working for me?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I've never had that problem, honestly. Fixing permissions is basically making sure the files on your system have the right security permissions so the operating system can access them properly


----------



## basoodler

does it wipe the cache (s) while it is fixing said permissions?

I am guessing that is what is fixing the bricks


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I don't think it does, but I'm not sure.


----------



## SamuriHL

It does not.


----------



## android123

nakedtime said:


> Just updated to Rag3 V2.
> 
> Getting sub 10% "android OS" battery drain on a blur based rom. EPIC


Is it better than liquid? like does it include more AOSP stuff and google now?

also, is there a way to get AOSP dialer and contacts on blur roms? I was curious cause blur roms seem to have stock everything, except those.


----------



## basoodler

android123 said:


> Is it better than liquid? like does it include more AOSP stuff and google now?
> 
> also, is there a way to get AOSP dialer and contacts on blur roms? I was curious cause blur roms seem to have stock everything, except those.


There is nothing aosp about rag3. It may provide battery life improvement over liquid, I don't know. They are both damn good.
Rag3 has toggles built into the pull down like a cm rom (a bit different, but similar)

I think if you flashed rag3 you could change the status bar icons in something like from toolbox, unless something has changed. If so you could just put the aosp icons in and it will be just as aosp as liquid


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> There is nothing aosp about rag3.


This. Blur is blur. AOSP is AOSP

Trying to mix the two is DIFFICULT.


----------



## milski65

It appears 244 has just dropped. Samuri talking about it on df. Hmmm.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes indeed. Built yesterday, leaked a couple hours ago. Already added to the HoB. Same deal as all the 235+ builds....security locked and still rootable.


----------



## zebinadams

So, I know that if you flash one of the newer leaks you won't be able to get back to the upgrade path and will basically cause yourself a big massive headache, but why exactly is that? I know that there are a ton of posts warning against it, but I don't remember seeing one explaining the why. And with all of the additional leaks, how does that help the developers? Or are they even helpful at all? Just a question I've been wondering and thought others might be curious as well.


----------



## SamuriHL

I got this one.  These leaks do not help developers. Not until an OTA and new FXZ comes out. So that's answered. 

The WHY of the warnings. Ok, on our phones there's a partition called cdt.bin. This contains a list of minimum security versions that can be installed for all the other partitions. Some have no security, some haven't changed since the phone was released, and others have been updated to ICS versions. The 235+ leaks have their security upped, including the CDT.BIN so that you can't just flash an older one that allows you to downgrade the partitions. So boot, devicetree, and a few others have had their security version increased to disallow flashing older versions. This is what causes us to not be able to downgrade to 905 since it uses the previous security version. The way we can move forward is complicated but I can explain it if you need me to. So far, all the 235+ builds have the same security so we can move between those versions. But nothing lower.


----------



## zebinadams

Thanks for the reply! I do find it interesting, but I don't think you need to go into anything complicated. I'm smart enough to heed warnings by those more experienced than I, but not smart experienced enough to probably even understand your more complicated explanation







. Knowing that they actually do serve a purpose other than screwing over people who think they know better is good enough. Like I said, I just find it really interesting.


----------



## SamuriHL

The reason for the security upgrade, which was done on all VZW moto ICS builds, has to do with their fancy new root counter in recovery. FXZ'ing back to GB resets the counter and they weren't having that. So they decided to lock everyone to ICS where the counter couldn't be reset. And the process for moving forward is easy in concept to discuss. Just the technical details are a little nasty. I automated the whole process to the point of silliness in the HoB with my 6.0 update last night. Basically, all the ICS updates require you be on 905. Well, if you're on a 235+ build, as you know from my previous post, those are security locked to prevent downgrading to 905. Updates are designed to, well, update from one build to another. Hence the requirement for 905. So we're still able to flash system, preinstall, and webtop from 905. This is a good start, but, the update requires the boot img from 905 in order to patch it to the new boot img for the update you're installing. However, the update asserts the boot img before attempting to patch it to see if it does in fact need to be patched. If you're reinstalling an update, for example, you will already be on the correct boot img. What we do, then, is to create our own boot img from the update and flash that along with system, preinstall, and webtop from 905. When the update does the assertion checks it sees that the boot img is the one it needs and skips trying to patch it. When a new update is released/leaked, I've built into the HoB a method for adding support for it automagically now. If it sees an update without a corresponding boot img file, it'll ask if you want to create it and add support for that update. The technical details of how that happens is where it gets somewhat complicated, but, suffice it to say that I can create a boot img file in an automated way for any update. Hell, I've run the process on my Xoom and gotten a correct boot img.  In short, the process to go from one leak to another involves setting up the phone so that the update will pass the assertions and install. The risk is, once you prep the phone by flashing system, preinstall, webtop, and the boot img from the update, your phone is soft bricked until the update is installed successfully. So it's not the same as simply installing an update from 905.


----------



## basoodler

this is probably a dumb question for samuri .

Once we get the ota behind us, do you think that through kexec there may be a way to circumvent the root check if we stay on leaks?

To clearify , do you think its possible to put all but the new security features into a nice tidy rom? Making it possible to upgrade without that silly root check.


----------



## SamuriHL

I think people need to take the time to understand what kexec is, and what it is NOT, a little better. People seem to be under the impression that it's somehow a universal unlock key for the Bionic. It's not even remotely close to that. Let's get rid of some common assumptions about kexec and then the answer to your question should become quite obvious.

o) Kexec does *NOT* change anything that's flashed to your phone. *PERIOD*
o) Kexec is a method for replacing a kernel in memory. Nothing more, nothing less
o) Kexec does nothing by itself. It must have a rom that can take advantage of it and load a new kernel into memory
o) Loading a kernel into memory does NOT circumvent the security of the device in any way

Does that help?


----------



## basoodler

Ehh yea I wasn't sure if it would be possible







I guess the root check sounds more frightening than it is. Most bionic's are old enough that if they break they will just be replaced.

After this contract I am officially changing carriers,.Verizon has been acting as if they have 100% market share , with little concern for for the customer. I was overcharged so heavily I have not had to pay them for 3 months. I called for three months that my billing was jacked and was paying for a line (unlimited data &text etc) that I canceled months earlier (and paid the early termination fee).. it took 3 months and tons of calls to get it fixed.. I finally let it disconnect.. called them and threatened to change carriers..and said I refused to pay any money until the issue was resolved.. I'll be damned if they didn't get it done in 5 minutes . There excuse was " our customer service agent forgot to edit your plan when you terminated the line.. they sure didn't forget to bill me the $240 termination fee though









The boot loader issues and root checks just convince me more that its time to switch


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm not sure I understand your issue with the root check? It's nothing more than a display in recovery. qe 0/0, 0/1, 1/1. Never rooted, rooted previously but not now, rooted right now. That's it. That's all it is. Can this information be used by VZW or Moto? Sure. But so far it's nothing more than a display. So I guess I'm not sure where the major concern is coming from. Don't get me wrong, I understand fully wanting to switch away from VZW. I've been contemplating it myself. They're very anti consumer.


----------



## basoodler

^ read the first line of my last post.

Its just annoying that Verizon is clamping down while others are opening up.

I've got a year left.. I really hate to give up my grandfathered data plan on Verizon..but its becoming more clear that it needs done.


----------



## SamuriHL

Ah ok. I get it. I definitely agree that VZW is headed in the wrong direction. This whole approve/deny nonsense they have going on for updates on phones is also ludicrous. You're telling me the MFG doesn't have a good grasp on whether an update for a phone THEY FREAKING MADE is ready or not? Holy snikes. Yea, VZW is "on my list"...


----------



## basoodler

They want you to buy a new phone.. the quicker you phone goes out of date the better. They don't want to hear about updates that extend the old phone's shelf life.


----------



## SamuriHL

Fine...then after a year of life, let the MFG handle ALL support for the phone including what updates get put on it and whether it can be unlocked or not.


----------



## basoodler

I wish manufactures would handle hardware.. control sales of phones, security (but still liable if carrier network is compromised), and OS updates. Perhaps offering non bloated phones at a retail and bloated at a discount.

I know people like Motorola are selling the phones at a price and have no liability for carrier network.. but the carriers are getting too much cut controlling not only price, money grubbing advertising dollars with bloat, and controlling how long or how much your phone is updated. Not to mention the money made on the contracts... remember when people were cancelling home phones because cell service was cheaper.


----------



## SamuriHL

I can understand controlling a subsidized phone. Fine, no problem on that. But, they shouldn't be allowed to say what goes on my unsubsidized phone. EVER. And I will not buy a subsidized phone again on any carrier. I want the freedom that comes with paying full retail price. Keeping my unlimited data, for example. But if I'm paying full retail, why the **** do I have to have their bloatware crap on it? Why do they get to determine what updates are allowed to go on it? Why do they get to determine if it's unlockable or not? All of that is pure BS.


----------



## basoodler

Liability for damages to network and also to control the "shelf life" on phones.

From what I can tell they try to make phones obsolete after 6-8 months.. for example.. Verizon made all bionic accessories 50% early summer about 8 months after bionic was released.. had to clean the bionic shit out to make room for new stuff.


----------



## basoodler

Lately 8 months is a stretch.. I wouldn't be surprised if they don't put samsung s3 on $99 special soon..


----------



## SamuriHL

Liability for network damages. This one is trotted out by VZW all the time. We have to ensure that the device doesn't degrade the quality of our network experience for users. Um, ok. Show me where a custom rom on an unlocked phone has ever caused that kind of network issue. I want to see where some errant rogue update from a phone MFG has caused the VZW network to suffer. It's a BS excuse to assert control over the entire infrastructure. Quite frankly, they should be sued for anti-competitive behavior.


----------



## milski65

basoodler said:


> Lately 8 months is a stretch.. I wouldn't be surprised if they don't put samsung s3 on $99 special soon..


It is 99 on Amazon with new contract.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## basoodler

Damn too bad I don't need a new contract


----------



## milski65

I may have to renew my younger daughters contract to a data phone, get her the s3, then swap her out with my Bionic. Don't know if Verizon would have an issue with that. Unfortunately to date I've not converted either one of my kids to Android. They, along with everyone they know, are ios fans. Not happy with that.


----------



## basoodler

You just have to get a new sim card for each phone. They are free at "official" Verizon stores.

I learned that lesson the hard way.. the day I got my bionic I got on Verizon and switched it back to my old Droid 2 to email some files.. Droid 2 hooked right up, but the second my bionic was replaced they "retired" my sim card


----------



## milski65

Thanks for the pointer bas. At the same time I'm pretty much a strict moto fan to date due to radio needs. I'm still willing to pay retail on the maxx dev version when it comes out. I have options on her account, but I have to keep unlimited plan with mine.


----------



## Orasion

I dont really know much about US Market and changing carrier there. But here in my country, there is a way to unlock Bionic so it can be use for GSM Carrier. So changing carrier is as easy as changing your SIM Card


----------



## android123

Orasion said:


> I dont really know much about US Market and changing carrier there. But here in my country, there is a way to unlock Bionic so it can be use for GSM Carrier. So changing carrier is as easy as changing your SIM Card


Actually there was a method on xda. I actually tried it and my bionic worked on ATT and Tmobile


----------



## basoodler

I just noticed that September is almost half way passed. he end of this month is also the expiration of the third quarter.. for which we were promised an OTA.

We should do an over under on release date


----------



## SamuriHL

The latest info I have on that is that there is a debate going on at VZW whether to fast track 244 or not. IF, and that's a big if, they sign off on it we could see a soak as early as Friday or possibly next Friday. As with all information, I'm getting it 3rd or 4th hand so who knows how accurate it is. But it's possible we'll see a soak on 244 at some point. Or we may not see an OTA til November. Depends on which way the wind blows at VZW.


----------



## basoodler

I'd love to see the talking points on that debate

"If we hold off a few months 15% of bionic owners will get fed up and upgrade their phone"

" has this been tested repeatedly to guarantee the safety of our network *wink wink*"

New blur based rom http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33871-projectreticlev2-blur-rom/page__pid__947149#entry947149


----------



## SamuriHL

No kidding. It's ridiculous. I THINK the argument is over flash. No kidding...flash. That dead tech that's been removed from all future phones. Good God.


----------



## Obsidian

Phones made the "dead tech" dead so we have mobile phones to blame not the tech itself. Everything reverting back to html isn't a step forward by any means

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

And yes I'm back again from another hiatus... All my boys flew in for the Lions first reg season game so I hosted them at my new crib and we got after it all weekend. On another note one of my closest friends just made the cast of SNL for the 38th season. His name is Tim Robinson.... Check him out this weekend. He started off here in Michigan doing improv comedy then made Second City Detroit's touring Co., then Second City Detroit's main stage, Chi town's touring then main stage there, left there about a year ago after out growing it and started doing commercials and tv pilots then finally got asked to do SNL and we all know the next step is film. So for a 31 year old kid he is doing damn well in the world of comedy.. I'm so proud of him

Lastly our good friend Freddy0872 is taking a break from the forums for a short period of time to focus on some things that are going on in his personal life so let's all wish him the best.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Thank god they saved the two most important flash creations on YouTube.. or I'd be lost











Actually it wasn't the cell phone industry that killed flash, but rather one big player named after a fruit who refused to integrate it into their software


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> No kidding. It's ridiculous. I THINK the argument is over flash. No kidding...flash. That dead tech that's been removed from all future phones. Good God.


I didn't mean to jump on you about this but it was f'ing Apple that truly killed a good program (although annoying sometimes) and they did it when they told Adobe that they won't be supporting it on their devices so without the iphone, ipad, ipod touch being able to view flash it really never stood a chance.

As most of you know the Bionic was really the first phone that could handle flash 10 and since Apple's phones didn't have the processing power they choose to act like their shit didn't stink and not support it because they didn't like it, not because their phones were too weak and slow.

This is what eventually killed flash. With only a select number of android phones and zero iphone's supporting flash all the websites knew they would have to revert to html 5. I have a lot of friends who are supremely well versed in flash and actually went to school at full sail or art institute of Pittsburgh to really only learn flash.. Needless to say they had to teach themselves html to keep their jobs so this issue really gets to me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I get where you're coming from. I do. But, I have a yet different take on it that might annoy the crap out of you. These "proprietary plugins", and let's face it flash falls into that category, IMO are a freaking security nightmare. Look at the W8 IE10 issue going on. Chrome on the desktop at least sandboxes it and auto-updates it as needed. That's at least the best way to go with this proprietary plugin crap. But if adobe REALLY wanted flash to succeed they'd have submitted it for a browser standard. Hate on HTML5 all you want, but, it's a standard. One that all the browsers KNOW they have to implement. Apple got away with not doing flash because it was a proprietary plugin and not part of the base HTML standard. Any time you try to bolt in major pieces of functionality like flash into a browser you're going to have issues. And there were MANY with flash. IMO, the blame goes to adobe for allowing it to go down like this. Apple simply forced their hand by not implementing a proprietary plugin. Had it been a true standard, Apple would have had no choice and flash would be built into every browser out there....just like html5 is now.


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Thank god they saved the two most important flash creations on YouTube.. or I'd be lost
> 
> Actually it wasn't the cell phone industry that killed flash, but rather one big player named after a fruit who refused to integrate it into their software


Lol you posted this while I was writing my rant. .. Great minds think alike I guess.

It was apple fault but not because they didn't like flash or thought it was a bad program... Even though they treated it like it was the bubonic plague because their products processing power couldn't handle it like I said but also because their batteries couldn't handle the drain and without a way of extending them they choose the easy way out and just decided to do something so Apple like and seriously hurt another good company.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I get where you're coming from. I do. But, I have a yet different take on it that might annoy the crap out of you. These "proprietary plugins", and let's face it flash falls into that category, IMO are a freaking security nightmare. Look at the W8 IE10 issue going on. Chrome on the desktop at least sandboxes it and auto-updates it as needed. That's at least the best way to go with this proprietary plugin crap. But if adobe REALLY wanted flash to succeed they'd have submitted it for a browser standard. Hate on HTML5 all you want, but, it's a standard. One that all the browsers KNOW they have to implement. Apple got away with not doing flash because it was a proprietary plugin and not part of the base HTML standard. Any time you try to bolt in major pieces of functionality like flash into a browser you're going to have issues. And there were MANY with flash. IMO, the blame goes to adobe for allowing it to go down like this. Apple simply forced their hand by not implementing a proprietary plugin. Had it been a true standard, Apple would have had no choice and flash would be built into every browser out there....just like html5 is now.


Oh I completely agree with you. I hated dealing with flash plug ins and having to use multiple browsers just because the main browser I liked didn't support it and so I'd have to open ie just to view something. HTML5 is universal and so all the pre flash people could get reacquainted with it really quick.

I just hate how it went down. Apple could have at least tried to support it while we went through the change but instead they just dropped it all together costing thousands of companies a lot of money to redevelop their websites and it even cost some small companies their livelihood when they lost that business during the change over.

It was going to happen either way but if they would have supported it for a while it would have given companies the time they needed to redo everything

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

That I fully agree with. Apple really screwed them on this and as such they screwed a lot of companies. And Google didn't push the "Android has flash" thing hard enough. They half assed it. Well, we're here now and there's no changing history.


----------



## Obsidian

The last thing I'll say about Apple is that while they have a very smart and profitable business plan they don't have a reasonable and affordable customer plan. They don't care about their consumer. Once they roped people into itunes they were all stuck because apple put it in aac format instead of mp3 for no other reason then profit.

That person will never be able to listen to the music they bought on another device or a mp3 player other than an ipod or apple product. That's like buying cds and putting them in your cars cd player only to find out that you car decides to eat them, literally so you can only play it there.

They can claim whatever they want but they are a very immoral company. They provide products that are only affordable to well to do people and when they do make a product that everyone can afford (ipod shuffle) those people find out down the road that all that music they bought can only be put on another Apple product.

So when all those people, very quickly, get sick of or grew out of their shuffles they come to find out that now their only choice is to buy the device that they couldn't buy before because they couldn't afford it before, and still can't afford now, or lose all their music, time and money they spent on their itunes compatible aac files if they buy an equivalent mp3 player for much cheaper.

Even though I am a lucky enough person that could afford Apple products I refuse to buy them because of things like that. Also because of the lawsuits like the one they just pulled on Samsung. I hate stolen technology but if you won't provide it to the little guys who will? Without Google and Android we would be in a apple monopoly mobile phone industry


----------



## SamuriHL

I have quite a bit of iTunes music. I've never had an issue playing it on non-Apple devices. Still don't.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I have quite a bit of iTunes music. I've never had an issue playing it on non-Apple devices. Still don't.


Rofl you ass I'm clearly talking about back in the day....

Edit: and I'm also talking about the general public not a fellow computer geek... Try telling your parents how to convert them back in the day if you did it by some way other than burning them onto a disk making them wav files and then ripping the cd to mp3s

Edit #2: I am comparing this to the rest of the manufacturers having a folder with all your mp3s in it when you could just transfer it to the new device through its proprietary software

Edit #3: Samuri I'll find out where you live and gut you with one of the swords you have hanging on your walls 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I'll PM you something that'll change your mind I think.


----------



## basoodler

You have to admit obsidian that visiting complex flash web pages could be annoying when it was trendy. 1) Go to URL 2) update flash (because it always needed an update).. 3) wait. 4) page loads in segments 5) wait 6) hope all of the moving interactive thing-a-ma-bobs work well enough to navigate page.

Half of the time you had to move your cursor all around the screen to make sure you didn't miss anything.. then figure out how to work the page. Some people who were talented artist had no business making functional business web pages. The ended up beautiful but a pain in the ass to use.

Just my 2¢ lol


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I'll PM you something that'll change your mind I think.


I'm over it.... Got something new to rant about... Please don't do things like this guy did right here. Our phone is already plagued by Kangbanging and adding a couple apps and a theme does not by an means make a new rom

Since everyone is making "ROM"s nowadays, I decided to make one too!

Project Reticle 2 is based off of Blackhole 1.0 with a couple of added apps that should have been there in the first place.It comes with two versions, one with the stock feel, and the other with my LunarUI theme I ported a while ago.Also it has the cm10 boot animation (It looks really cool!) Also, I'm not responsible if this screws up your device, but it shouldn't!


----------



## SamuriHL

SIGH. I have thoughts on the whole rom thing. I suspect I'm about to take a lot of heat for this but I don't care. If you want to call yourself a "rom dev" then you need to answer a couple questions first.

1) Did you LEARN from someone else's work or simply rip it off and put your name on it?
2) Do you know enough about your rom to actually support a community around it or are you just barely competent enough to pull some source code and compile it?
3) Go back and TRUTHFULLY answer 1 and 2

We should be learning from the master rom devs rather than reinventing the wheel. That's fine. But simply taking someone else's work, changing a couple minor things, as you said, does not make you a rom dev. You need to FULLY understand the rom, how it works, how to debug it, how to fix things when they're broken, and not rely on whoever you copied it from to do all the heavy lifting for you.

In that same vein, can you support the product you're creating? You have to be able to do all the things I just laid out and then be able to help people having problems with your product. It's all well and good to throw something out there, but, as I've learned from experience, support is a whole other world and is 100% necessary. No one likes it. It's supremely frustrating most days (believe me), but, in the end you're providing something to the users. You owe it to them to support them when they have problems. That being said, I also expect a level of competence and devotion from the users that I don't always get. And when you see me being a snide jackass to someone, that'd be why. They didn't do their homework. With a rom, that level of frustration has to be 1000 times what I've ever dealt with. How many times do you have to answer the "how do I install safestrap" nonsense each day?

It's fun to build something and unleash it on the people. Especially if it's helpful and provides a useful service to them. But there's responsibility on both sides of the equation that you have to be ready for. Just slapping together someone else's source code with a fancy new boot animation and turning it from blue to black doesn't cut it. Not even close.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

And THIS is why I build for me, and me only. I've offered the things I've compiled to a few people here and there, but to answer SamuriHL.. No. I cannot support a community asking for fixes on minor issues. I did not insert my own code. I build what I build only to stay current with CM9's tree.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

^^^ Not a dev ^^^


----------



## SamuriHL

And THAT is perfectly fine. When I get my new phone I'm going to be attempting to do the same thing. For me. But those that stick their name on a boot animation and call themselves a "rom dev"....NO. Just no.


----------



## DrJay

SamuriHL said:


> And THAT is perfectly fine. When I get my new phone I'm going to be attempting to do the same thing. For me. But those that stick their name on a boot animation and call themselves a "rom dev"....NO. Just no.


I'm not a dev, but I have been packaging (packaging is NOT BUILDING A ROM) my own roms from other people's source for a long time (early d1 days) because 1) I'm picky and want it the way I want it and 2) it's fun. A nice break for my brain. I have learned a lot, mostly by making mistakes  but I would NEVER put one of my favorites out for public use. I wish more people would teach THEMSELVES how to do the basics so these threads wouldn't get 500 pages long with the SAME noob questions over and over... I don't know how a dev or a programmer like samurai does it. I would go postal









Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## SamuriHL

Please understand... I do not put myself in the same category as rom devs. They are way more talented and experienced than I am. The HoB is useful and makes playing with things a lot easier and safer, but in no way does it equate with what a true rom dev does. People like hashcode, DHacker, p3droid...Those are the guys that deserve respect. The rest of us are mere mortals. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Can someone else confirm or deny the following settings in WiFi tether as working with AOSP based ROMs without forcing a reboot on the phone when you stop tethering? I may have just gotten lucky somehow.

Profile: Generic (NOT Generic ICS/JB)
Setup Method: Auto
Encryption: None (Using Access Control to allow or deny specific MAC addresses will still keep your hotspot from being a wide open slut, and neither iwconfig nor wpa_supplicant work on the Generic profile anyway)
Access Control: Enabled (See immediately above about your AP being a whore and a doorknob)

All other settings unchecked. No Routing fix, No Wifi forced reload.

*** The only issue I'm having with WiFi tether app is that it always asks for root permission when you turn it on or off *** This isn't a big deal since I don't have it as an unattended event or anything. I manually enable or disable it either way, so I'm right there to to accept the security elevation


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Please understand... I do not put myself in the same category as rom devs. They are way more talented and experienced than I am. The HoB is useful and makes playing with things a lot easier and safer, but in no way does it equate with what a true rom dev does. People like hashcode, DHacker, p3droid...Those are the guys that deserve respect. The rest of us are mere mortals.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Samuri you are humble in that regard but I promise you there are a ton of devs that couldn't do what you did. They might be able to make the scripts but they don't have the patience to help all those people not to mention all the updating you do. I consider you one of the better "devs" the bionic has because many a phones would be "bricked" right now without you


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Can someone else confirm or deny the following settings in WiFi tether as working with AOSP based ROMs without forcing a reboot on the phone when you stop tethering? I may have just gotten lucky somehow.
> 
> Profile: Generic (NOT Generic ICS/JB)
> Setup Method: Auto
> Encryption: None (Using Access Control to allow or deny specific MAC addresses will still keep your hotspot from being a wide open slut, and neither iwconfig nor wpa_supplicant work on the Generic profile anyway)
> Access Control: Enabled (See immediately above about your AP being a whore and a doorknob)
> 
> All other settings unchecked. No Routing fix, No Wifi forced reload.
> 
> *** The only issue I'm having with WiFi tether app is that it always asks for root permission when you turn it on or off *** This isn't a big deal since I don't have it as an unattended event or anything. I manually enable or disable it either way, so I'm right there to to accept the security elevation


With those settings the tether acts like it is on but my devices can't find it so....


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Samuri you are humble in that regard but I promise you there are a ton of devs that couldn't do what you did. They might be able to make the scripts but they don't have the patience to help all those people not to mention all the updating you do. I consider you one of the better "devs" the bionic has because many a phones would be "bricked" right now without you


Well I certainly appreciate that. The House of Bionic wouldn't exist without the work of MANY people. I didn't create it in a vacuum. I combined the work of many people into what I believe to be an easy to use, well scripted machine. The mini-fxz was my idea. I thought it'd be helpful when those of us who live on the bleeding edge go all insane and brick our phones. And that's proven correct. I've unbricked MANY 235+ phones using that method. To get it where it is now was not easy. I wanted it to be FULLY dynamic so I didn't have to keep updating it every time a new update was leaked or a new FXZ was found. And automating Matt's boot img creation was no easy task, either. So yes, I've put quite a bit of development work into it, but, I still think the rom devs work on much more difficult issues than I do.


----------



## Obsidian

Anyone who likes the AOKP 7/25 build you'll really like Sparkyman216 new axiomcs rebirth

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> With those settings the tether acts like it is on but my devices can't find it so....


Odd. Well, it works here. YMMV?


----------



## Obsidian

This officially proves how dumb the average iPhone user is






Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhp117

http://pocketnow.com/2012/09/13/iphone-5-fake-video/

Even pocket now have an article about it


----------



## android123

Battery life on blur roms are really good. My phone used to last only 6 hours on AOSP. now it lasts 15 hours on blur


----------



## jwjones2

Blur is definitely better, but I'm on axiomcs 1.3 version and have 77% left after 7 hours. Light use though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

jwjones2 said:


> Blur is definitely better, but I'm on axiomcs 1.3 version and have 77% left after 7 hours. Light use though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


When you go to Settings->About Phone.. What's the build date listed on your axiomcs? Call me curious


----------



## jwjones2

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> When you go to Settings->About Phone.. What's the build date listed on your axiomcs? Call me curious


7-25.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

jwjones2 said:


> 7-25.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks


----------



## jwjones2

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Thanks


No problem.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Thanks


I can't believe you even asked that lol... You clearly knew that answer rofl

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

So, uh....yea, it's come to this...

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/223975-samurihls-house-bionic-faq.html#post2267675

LOL


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> I can't believe you even asked that lol... You clearly knew that answer rofl
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Actually, I didn't! It could have been a couple different ones!


----------



## Orasion

Ive been using AxiomCS Rebirth for a few days and love the battery life, it gives me more battery life than stock.
Then I see hascode post CM10 in droid rzr and really want to try but dont want to lose my AxiomCS.
I have an idea in mind to replace the stock ROM with AxiomCS then CM10 in safe side using safestrap, basically like this :

Go to unsafe > uninstall safestrap > install bootstrap > flash AxiomCS > uninstall bootstrap > install safestrap > go to safe side -> flash CM10.

What do you all think? Will it works?
Im downloading CM10 right now and will try my idea after it finished and see for myself will my idea works or not


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> Ive been using AxiomCS Rebirth for a few days and love the battery life, it gives me more battery life than stock.
> Then I see hascode post CM10 in droid rzr and really want to try but dont want to lose my AxiomCS.
> I have an idea in mind to replace the stock ROM with AxiomCS then CM10 in safe side using safestrap, basically like this :
> 
> Go to unsafe > uninstall safestrap > install bootstrap > flash AxiomCS > uninstall bootstrap > install safestrap > go to safe side -> flash CM10.
> 
> What do you all think? Will it works?
> Im downloading CM10 right now and will try my idea after it finished and see for myself will my idea works or not


You should be able to just do a quick switch over to the unsafe side and then switch over to the safe side the normal way

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

but if I switch that way, the safe side is still stock right?
I want AxiomCS as my safe side and CM10 as non-safe side


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah I was just saying you might be able to do a quick switch boot then uninstall

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> but if I switch that way, the safe side is still stock right?
> I want AxiomCS as my safe side and CM10 as non-safe side


I'm asking Hashcode0f right now if there is an easier way so I'll get back to you when I hear from him

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

Good Guy Obsidian, Ill wait for you here


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> Good Guy Obsidian, Ill wait for you here


Yeah he said the way you described is probably the best way

Hash also said he has one last little fix and the JB builds should have solid 4g data


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Orasion said:


> Ive been using AxiomCS Rebirth for a few days and love the battery life, it gives me more battery life than stock.
> Then I see hascode post CM10 in droid rzr and really want to try but dont want to lose my AxiomCS.
> I have an idea in mind to replace the stock ROM with AxiomCS then CM10 in safe side using safestrap, basically like this :
> 
> Go to unsafe > uninstall safestrap > install bootstrap > flash AxiomCS > uninstall bootstrap > install safestrap > go to safe side -> flash CM10.
> 
> What do you all think? Will it works?
> Im downloading CM10 right now and will try my idea after it finished and see for myself will my idea works or not


Well, provided you're on 232 or lower, it can't hurt to try. Worst case is you FXZ back to 902/905.


----------



## Orasion

Obsidian said:


> Well, provided you're on 232 or lower, it can't hurt to try. Worst case is you FXZ back to 902/905.


That's the idea of my backup plan. If anything goes wrong I can still just fxz to 905 and start fresh


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> No 4g coverage here here, so Im satisfied with just current build
> 
> That's the idea of my backup plan. If anything goes wrong I can still just fxz to 905 and start fresh


I've honestly had to fxz this phone around 40+ times with at least 30 of them after the ics leaks hit. Just make sure your nandroids and the rest of your back ups are on your ext SD card. I've got it down to around 20 mins with the 905 fxz and then rooted, SS installed , renamed the nandroid folder back to safestrap and re qbooted into recovery and restored taking another 10 mins

If you prepare yourself for the possibility of your internal SD card to be formatted you'll always be fine


----------



## Orasion

yup, I put all my backup on my ext-sd. Now, Im fxz'ing, lol. Bootloop after flashing AxiomCS1.3 with Bootstrap, tried wipe data from stock recovery but still bootloop.

EDIT

Finally run ICS-leak again after that long night with my FAIL Experiments.
For anybody want to try something similar with my experiment, make sure your ROM support BS first.

And obisdian, just fyi, ICS-Leak 232 by milski65 fail with verification when I installed it, luckily your ICS-leak was ok


----------



## basoodler

So I'm watching Stanford and USC (great game)
. Then I notice that I'm messing around animating a damn android for no reason









Its a damn addiction .. and a nerdy one

How are the jb kexec builds?


----------



## Orasion

I just installed kexec-cm10 by hashcode and first real problem appear is soft keys dont work, luckily hashcode enabled virtual keys by default.

EDIT : running JB makes my Bionic hot, literally


----------



## milski65

Orasion said:


> yup, I put all my backup on my ext-sd. Now, Im fxz'ing, lol. Bootloop after flashing AxiomCS1.3 with Bootstrap, tried wipe data from stock recovery but still bootloop.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Finally run ICS-leak again after that long night with my FAIL Experiments.
> For anybody want to try something similar with my experiment, make sure your ROM support BS first.
> 
> And obisdian, just fyi, ICS-Leak 232 by milski65 fail with verification when I installed it, luckily your ICS-leak was ok


First time I've seen someone mention this. Don't know how many people have downloaded from my link. DO I need to check in to this Obs?


----------



## Pongo328

Has anyone figured out how to get the aosp roms to work with google music yet?


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> First time I've seen someone mention this. Don't know how many people have downloaded from my link. DO I need to check in to this Obs?


Please do... Download both and do a md5 check please. It could have just been an incomplete download on his end. Also was 232 the leak that we got that was inside another zip with a crt file?

Orasion if you still have milski zip will you open it and check to see if that is the case? There will be a file inside name blur...5.9.905....zip


----------



## Obsidian

Everyone... Freddy0872 and his fiancée got in a really bad car accident two nights ago. He has cuts and is bruised up but doing alright. His girl has multiple broken bones and is obviously not doing very well but she is stable so let's keep her and Freddy in our thoughts and prayers.

Thank you
Obsidian


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> Everyone... Freddy0872 and his fiancée got in a really bad car accident two nights ago. He has cuts and is bruised up but doing alright. His girl has multiple broken bones and is obviously not doing very well but she is stable so let's keep her and Freddy in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Thank you
> Obsidian


Thanks for the info. My family and I will be praying for him and his girl. Do you know her first name?

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## basoodler

Will def keep Freddy and family in my prayers.


----------



## nakedtime

Orasion said:


> but if I switch that way, the safe side is still stock right?
> I want AxiomCS as my safe side and CM10 as non-safe side


It happened accidentally the first time i used safestrap. I thought you needed to re-install safestrap once on a rom.
So i re-installed safestrap and installed safe system or whatever. the rom became new safe system.

To do this more cleanly, you can go to the side you want to be the base and disable safestrap from with in recovery mode.
Then reboot and install safestrap and enable it.
now your rom is your new base.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

ROM devs. Please include what release DATE your kang is based on as well as the actual product.

CM9 is pretty vague. CM9 stock 7/25 is more informative. Remember that people ARE building from source now, and we're going to see fresher builds than the same CM9/AOKP-ICS-7/25 based stuff (hopefully)


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> Thanks for the info. My family and I will be praying for him and his girl. Do you know her first name?
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Kristen

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> ROM devs. Please include what release DATE your kang is based on as well as the actual product.
> 
> CM9 is pretty vague. CM9 stock 7/25 is more informative. Remember that people ARE building from source now, and we're going to see fresher builds than the same CM9/AOKP-ICS-7/25 based stuff (hopefully)


I'll try to ask around too brother... If I can personally get that info I will add it to the OP

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Pongo328 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get the aosp roms to work with google music yet?


I am running AxiomCS and Google Music works fine. In fact I can't think back to a time when it didn't work and I've been running aosp roms for a very long time. What doesn't work for you?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Freddy0872 told me that during the accident his Bionic was lost somehow. He is using his d2g right now and Verizon can't seem to locate it anywhere. His car ended up on its side so anything could have happened.

Please let me know if you know someone or can find a Bionic for cheap because I'm going to do what I can to get him a new one. I hope others will also want to help me in this cause.

Please feel free to hit me up anytime,

Obsidian

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Please do... Download both and do a md5 check please. It could have just been an incomplete download on his end. Also was 232 the leak that we got that was inside another zip with a crt file?
> 
> Orasion if you still have milski zip will you open it and check to see if that is the case? There will be a file inside name blur...5.9.905....zip


Sorry it took me so long to reply. I confirmed this md5 with the the one on my desktop and sd-ext. They all match. So I'm not sure what happened with Orasion's flash. If I recall correctly it was just the actual leak, not part of a larger file (if that's what you're asking).


----------



## Orasion

milski65 said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply. I confirmed this md5 with the the one on my desktop and sd-ext. They all match. So I'm not sure what happened with Orasion's flash. If I recall correctly it was just the actual leak, not part of a larger file (if that's what you're asking).


Maybe it is just a bad download on my end.
It is an actual leak, not a compression of the leak.
I cant confirm the md5 because I delete it immediately in Windows and I really hate to boot to windows to recover it.
Sorry I made you busy with my report, Milski


----------



## milski65

Not a problem Orasion. I don't want to leave something up that is causing people problems. Only took a couple minutes. Glad you're up and running.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## skatastic

I have axiomcs 1.3 and I can't get WatchESPN to work. It does work when i switch to non-safe side (ie. stock leak). However with axiom I start watchespn and it seems like it is going to work but then it just goes to a black screen instead of actual video. I have adobe air. Anyone know how to make this work?


----------



## blooboy269

Hey does anyone have a link to the previous liquid roms? Before 2.6? I love liquid cuz of the customization but I'm looking for a better battery and still later than mr1. Hope someone can help /:


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> Freddy0872 told me that during the accident his Bionic was lost somehow. He is using his d2g right now and Verizon can't seem to locate it anywhere. His car ended up on its side so anything could have happened.
> 
> Please let me know if you know someone or can find a Bionic for cheap because I'm going to do what I can to get him a new one. I hope others will also want to help me in this cause.
> 
> Please feel free to hit me up anytime,
> 
> Obsidian
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I'll be on the lookout for one in my area, I'm glad to hear that they both survived the accident.


----------



## Obsidian

*Hey everyone,*

*I want to give you all an update about Freddy. Luckily he found his phone *

Hey brother. Just wanted to update you on everything. I did on some good note find my bionic. I went to the towing yard and searched thru the glass and busted car with no luck. Went to the scene of the accident and there was this old man outside working on his car who asked what I was doing. I said I was the one who wrecked here a few nights back. He said he found a phone and a pair of sunglasses. I got so excited! And sure enough he came out with it still holding into 1% battery after about 4 days! Granted no cell service was going to it but here it is in my hands again! 

*Even though it is great he found his phone he could still use all of our help. He still isn't able to work but will be going back next week but his girl Kristyn is going to have a long road to recovery and won't be able to work for at least 3 months.*

She will be unable to walk for about 3 months. Its very painful for her every movement from her hips down is excruciating.. she will pull thru tho with the help and support of our friends and family. . I have not been to the threads for a while. I've deleted the apps a while back so I could concentrate on my life with kristyn. And its staying that way for a while. Hope u can understand. I have a very long road ahead of me helping her. Were going to be fucked financially for a while since she can't work and I am not allowed to work till next week. So say howdy to the bionic family for me and I'll pop in soon and say hi to all. I do miss everyone.

*Anything we could do financially to help him would be great. I know everyone can't donate but I am hoping a lot of us can. I am going to go check out PayPal to try to set something up. As you all know I have never asked for money so I haven't ever set up a donation link but I am going to now and I would appreciate any donation you believe I deserve go Freddy and his family's way. *

*DONATION LINK FOR FREDDY0872*
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=V752FRFELDNR6


----------



## Obsidian

****Added Download and Thread Links of the following to the OP*** *

*--- Hashcode0f's CM10/JB Rom Development --- 

--- Axiom Annihilated --- by S.dubs*

*--- Updated Darksp33d's Download Link of Version 1.0.2 to 1.1*

_*--- Updated Liquid Blur's Download Link of Version 1.1 to 1.1R2*_


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> Freddy0872 told me that during the accident his Bionic was lost somehow. He is using his d2g right now and Verizon can't seem to locate it anywhere. His car ended up on its side so anything could have happened.
> 
> Please let me know if you know someone or can find a Bionic for cheap because I'm going to do what I can to get him a new one. I hope others will also want to help me in this cause.
> 
> Please feel free to hit me up anytime,
> 
> Obsidian
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Let me know when you find a good deal, I will gladly pitch in what I can. I am in the process of buying a home, and I don't have a lot of time to look for a good deal right now. 

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## freddy0872

Hello bionic family! As you have heard me and my fiancé Kristyn were involved in a rather serious car accident on saturday around 1:35AM
We are both very lucky to still be here breathing. More so Kristyn. If she was wearing her seatbelt like the law says she would of been dead instantly. I'm not going into details on the accident but the telephone pole would have instantly crushed her with the door. So sometimes not following the law will save your ass.

She has multiple fractures as obsidian stated. Most damaging was her pelvis. She will be bed ridden for sometime around 3 months. I personally have never witnessed a miracle but that night I did see one with my own eyes! As for me I've got some pretty deep lacerations on my head and hands and 2 busted ribs. Not to mention a mind that is so jacked up because of this since I was driving. I did lose my phone for about 3 days and did find it as obsidian stated earlier.

No point on repeating everything all over again tho. I will keep in touch with all of you thru obsidian. I will pop in once and a while but as you can see my life is going to be devoted to her and our 2 year old son more than anything.

I want to thank ALL of you for your support and prayers! They do help! She made her first step to recovery today by sitting up for the first time since the accident. With the help of the physical therapists of course. But in the end was able to support herself sitting on the bed. I broke down in tears of happiness and joy over that moment!

I am NEVER one to do any type of begging or anything but as obsidian stated we are going to be very much stuck as I will be the only one supporting our family financially. The medical bills will be outrageous but if some of you do wish to throw even a dollar or two I would not be able to thank you enough! I informed her that obsidian was keeping you all informed and was organizing a donation fund. She got tears to her eyes and smiled. During this week we have realized that there are still some VERY kind and helpful people in this world. The donation link obsidian posted is the same in my signature and it leads right into Kristyn's PayPal account.

As I stated if you can we would be most appreciated! I am aware most can't and that is OK! Just keep us in your thoughts and prayers please! 

This whole bionic family is one of the greatest supporters of not just our phones but also own own personal lives as well!

I want to wish u all a great week and I will be in touch again soon!

Take care all!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

The PayPal link didn't work for me. Gives the "last action not completed" error


----------



## freddy0872

simonbarsinistr said:


> The PayPal link didn't work for me. Gives the "last action not completed" error


Hey man! Thank u for wanting to help. Something went wrong in the link obsidian posted. I'm not at a PC but I just tried the one in my signature and it works out.

Thanks brother! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=V752FRFELDNR6

Freddy0872 paypal link

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pongo328

Obsidian said:


> I am running AxiomCS and Google Music works fine. In fact I can't think back to a time when it didn't work and I've been running aosp roms for a very long time. What doesn't work for you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


It would force close when i tried to open it. I'm pretty happy with rag3 though, so I'm just gonna stay with this one.


----------



## Obsidian

Pongo328 said:


> It would force close when i tried to open it. I'm pretty happy with rag3 though, so I'm just gonna stay with this one.


Alright well it could have been a number of things. If you restored Google music with a back up app that could be it, especially if you restored a GB back up or any system data.

Also a dirty flash (non system & data wipe) could have caused it and even not wiping delvik cache and cache could cause it.

More than likely an uninstall and reinstall of the non working app would have done it. But if nothing else works a fresh install with a full wipe (mounts and storage, format /system, /data & /cache... advanced, wipe dalvik cache) and then flash...

I know you are good now but I wanted to answer the question in case someone else runs into that issue or if you want to go back.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Weird I've been on axiomcs for a few weeks and I've had no issues. Its like a new record 4 ne


----------



## Obsidian

This is hilarious... #iLost  nice Moto/Google


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I find it funny that this phone looks so big in the woman's hand. Looks cut/pasted in, too. Picked one up at the store today and I felt like I was holding one of my 2 year old daughter's toys.


----------



## Orasion

guys, anyone found the latest JB build by dhacker and hashcodeof ? Or they havent released it yet? I search at the usual place but still 0914 build there


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Orasion said:


> guys, anyone found the latest JB build by dhacker and hashcodeof ? Or they havent released it yet? I search at the usual place but still 0914 build there


There was a 9/21 cm10 on rombitch.com

Didn't see aokp


----------



## basoodler

How is that build coming pooka


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> How is that build coming pooka


Data was good out of the gate. Got shaky on a few reboots, but not all. Camera didn't FC but wasn't working like the RAZR and D4 were. Hashcode was going to look into it, last I saw on the twitters.

I personally had issues with superuser asking for root access for TiBu every time I opened it, but that's about it. When Hashcode does what he needs to for the camera, I'll probably try running it for a few days. Right now, it's tucked away as a nandroid until I see that he finished whatever it was that he needed to do with the camera. Sounds like he knew what was wrong and it was just an "oops" that our camera was the only one not working like the rest.


----------



## Orasion

for me data wont come up no matter what I try. I wont tell you what I tried because its not scientific and redundant








also tried kexec aokp 0812 with same result, no data.

The only JB ROM with data I tried is TeamHaters AxiomCS AOKP kexec BUT they said it will just be in first startup, after you reboot then data wont come up again.
And all of those ROMs wont go to deep sleep mode so battery life is horrible.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I find it funny that this phone looks so big in the woman's hand. Looks cut/pasted in, too. Picked one up at the store today and I felt like I was holding one of my 2 year old daughter's toys.


The Razr M or the iLost 5?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> guys, anyone found the latest JB build by dhacker and hashcodeof ? Or they havent released it yet? I search at the usual place but still 0914 build there


Here is 9/18

http://rombitch.com/donttweetmeaboutthisstuff/KEXEC-JB-aokp_targa_unofficial_Sep-18-12.zip

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> for me data wont come up no matter what I try. I wont tell you what I tried because its not scientific and redundant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also tried kexec aokp 0812 with same result, no data.
> 
> The only JB ROM with data I tried is TeamHaters AxiomCS AOKP kexec BUT they said it will just be in first startup, after you reboot then data wont come up again.
> And all of those ROMs wont go to deep sleep mode so battery life is horrible.


The only thing that I know you should attempt to get data up is to

Put phone in GSM only mode and then leave the phone alone for up to 5 mins waiting to get bars (yes grey ones) once they show up solidly switch over to LTE/CDMA

If it doesn't work reboot and try again

That is all I ever do. If it doesn't work my nandroid gets restored and I'm done with the rom

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> The Razr M or the iLost 5?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Razr M. I swear that thing was a little piece of crap.


----------



## Orasion

Obsidian said:


> The only thing that I know you should attempt to get data up is to
> 
> Put phone in GSM only mode and then leave the phone alone for up to 5 mins waiting to get bars (yes grey ones) once they show up solidly switch over to LTE/CDMA
> 
> If it doesn't work reboot and try again
> 
> That is all I ever do. If it doesn't work my nandroid gets restored and I'm done with the rom
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


done that, bro.
Data still wont come up. and like you said, Im also done with that rom


----------



## basoodler

I take it verizon postponed the update







.

I swear they are waiting to cycle to new phone releases, so owners of older model phones may upgrade...


----------



## milski65

It seems 246 leak was picked up Friday or Saturday.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

That's crazy talk. 246. Who'd install that junk?


----------



## simonbarsinistr

They are all apologetic about it, I. just want them to get on jb. You've missed the ics boat.


----------



## SamuriHL

I just wish VZW would approve a freaking ICS build at this point and let it go. But, sadly, that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Considering that we keep seeing new leaks and no OTA, I'm thinking about making the move past 232 if there's any benefit to it.

I'm using aosp builds, so I'm guessing that the only benefit I could expect to see is from a radio update. So, what's the verdict out there? Have there been improvements enough to warrant going beyond the point of no return? (yes, SamuriHL, I'm talking to you)


----------



## basoodler

that's crazy talk pooka ! We should have an OTA sometime in the next 6 months


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Considering that we keep seeing new leaks and no OTA, I'm thinking about making the move past 232 if there's any benefit to it.
> 
> I'm using aosp builds, so I'm guessing that the only benefit I could expect to see is from a radio update. So, what's the verdict out there? Have there been improvements enough to warrant going beyond the point of no return? (yes, SamuriHL, I'm talking to you)


I can't make that determination for you. You have to decide what's right for yourself. 246 is bigger than 232.







But the risks are real.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> I can't make that determination for you. You have to decide what's right for yourself. 246 is bigger than 232.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the risks are real.


Bigger? I was hoping you might be able to be able to give some examples of what has been improved over 232. Anything noticeable? If not, then the drawback of no going back is too much for me.


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Bigger? I was hoping you might be able to be able to give some examples of what has been improved over 232. Anything noticeable? If not, then the drawback of no going back is too much for me.


Of course it's improved over 232. Better battery life, all known bugs fixed, good data, etc, etc. It's not like Moto releases a change list. I don't quite understand why people think we have some list of every change from build to build.  It's their latest build so it's going to have 2 month's of effort beyond what 232 had in it. I'm sure there's a ton of under the covers changes that make it faster/more stable/less buggy. I haven't run 232 since July so it's kind of hard for me to compare when I've gone through 4 builds since then.


----------



## Orasion

Anyone tried latest build from hashofcodes? http://dl.hash-of-codes.com/ROMs/targa/cm10/STOCK-cm-10-20120924-UNOFFICIAL-targa.zip.
Hash said data is now solid, but I dont have any luck with it. I just tried that build for 10 or 15 minutes, though. Then return back to AxiomCS.


----------



## SamuriHL

Someone told me that Hash is baselining dev on 244 now?


----------



## Orasion

SamuriHL said:


> Someone told me that Hash is baselining dev on 244 now?


Yes, IIRC he said that on twitter.
Planning to change base to 246


----------



## SamuriHL

Orasion said:


> Yes, IIRC he said that on twitter.
> Planning to change base to 246


Very curious what method he's going to use to get from 244 to 246. It'd be quite the honor for him to use the HoB.


----------



## Orasion

honor for him?!!















I guess devs like you and hash and dhacker can get cocky sometimes, it's good for development, I guess


----------



## SamuriHL

Uh, no. Hash is one of the ones who knows how to do this stuff manually and probably blindfolded.







And no, I'm not cocky at all. I don't put myself in the same league as the true developers. At all.


----------



## Orasion

But still your name will be identical to Bionic development because your HoB had saved many fellas out there, though I never use it


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm glad people are finding it useful. That's a great thing.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Orasion said:


> Someone told me that Hash is baselining dev on 244 now?


I've been on CM10 stock kernel 9/24 build all day and have had no problems maintaining data, other than one end of my living room is a 3g zone and the other is a 4g zone.

Yes, he's made 244 the base for all the STS-Dev-Team git stuff. And it looks like only the JB builds are going to benefit from this awesomeness that they've introduced into the mix. Guess dhacker did the radio fixes over the last few weeks whlie Hascode has been getting the camera functional for this family of devices. Figures the Bionic is the red headed step child that doesn't have the same "stock" camera working as the 4 and Razr


----------



## Obsidian

_*Updated OP... Added download and thread links for new Team Haters roms*_

_*Black by St3rdroids JB Kexec Rom*_

_*BLaCK RoM by St3rdroids but modded by Sparkyman216 *_


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> honor for him?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess devs like you and hash and dhacker can get cocky sometimes, it's good for development, I guess


Did no one notice that Orasion read what Samuri wrote completely wrong lol

Orasion he said it would be quite and honor to have him use his HoB. Meaning Samuri would be honored (very happy) if Hash was to use the HoB to make the move... Not that Hash should be honored to use the HoB

lol... language barrier or misread somehow =)


----------



## SamuriHL

I took it as he was implying that it'd be an honor for Hash to use. LOL. It'd be an honor for ME if he used the HoB. But I'm well aware that guys like that can do this update stuff in their sleep by hand.


----------



## skatastic

Is it now correct to say that the only downside to JB roms at this point is that since its kexec you lose your camera or are there other bugs still in there too?


----------



## Orasion

Obsidian said:


> Did no one notice that Orasion read what Samuri wrote completely wrong lol
> 
> Orasion he said it would be quite and honor to have him use his HoB. Meaning Samuri would be honored (very happy) if Hash was to use the HoB to make the move... Not that Hash should be honored to use the HoB
> 
> lol... language barrier or misread somehow =)


I wish there are grammar nazis among us to improve my ENGRISH


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

skatastic said:


> Is it now correct to say that the only downside to JB roms at this point is that since its kexec you lose your camera or are there other bugs still in there too?


There's always SOMETHING .. battery life, perhaps? I was using CM10, stock kernel, and it would rarely enter deep sleep.

The ability to show the unlock slider before the security lock is in the settings menu, but doesn't work. This is probably a CM10 issue, not a Hash/dhacker issue

Bluetooth audio during phone calls

HDMI

Any number of things, honestly. It's just a matter of weighing the pros and cons, testing the ROM out for yourself, and seeing what you're a fan of and what's not good for you as a daily driver.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

AOSP JB link by dhacker on twitter early this morning. He said that the camera still needs some work. 
http://t.co/K5wG2nLP

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Orasion

You tried it yet? what aboout the data?


----------



## basoodler

Oddly enough I'm not even tempted to flash those jb roms . Hell, I I've been running axiomcs since the day Sparky released it. Just yesterday I got around to updating to a newer version of the same rom.. I was even nervous about flashing the update because the original worked so well.

When/why did my title change to super user?

250 posts?


----------



## Orasion

AxiomCS is working so well for me too. But JB ROM makes me excited to try, more so when dhacker and hash told they have solid data.
I flashed a few latest build but still have no luck with data, so after 10 or 15 minutes I get back to AxiomCS


----------



## Obsidian

Orasion said:


> Oddly enough I'm not even tempted to flash those jb roms . Hell, I I've been running axiomcs since the day Sparky released it. Just yesterday I got around to updating to a newer version of the same rom.. I was even nervous about flashing the update because the original worked so well.
> 
> When/why did my title change to super user?
> 
> 250 posts?


Guys just make a nandroid then flash away. Yeah it may take minute but it preserves the current rom flawlessly. Also if you make it use the time right after to flash a bunch of roms.

Also if you use Nova Launcher it will backup and restore your settings and screen setup including your widgets. It is the only launcher that can do that (to the best of my knowledge) So use TiBu to restore your apps and in the process it'll restore your desktop too, if it doesnt use the internal backup/restore within Nova. All you have to click on the widgets tp restore them

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

FINALLY, FINALLY get my data up in CM10!!!
wohoooo...
















I said earlier in this thread that I always get the data up after changing CDMA Subscription in Mobile Networks but there is no option for that in every JB Build.
Using this link as a reference I tried to change *CDMA_SUBSCRIPTION_MODE value* in settings.db using sqlite manager but data still wont come up.
After that I found this forum explaining about cdma subscription in build.prop and after I follow the guide and reboot I have CDMA Subscription in my Mobile Networks

Maybe this will help others with the same problem like me


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Haven't tried, not sure if I will. Just saw it while on twitter this morning, and figured I would share it.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## basoodler

Obsidian said:


> Guys just make a nandroid then flash away. Yeah it may take minute but it preserves the current rom flawlessly. Also if you make it use the time right after to flash a bunch of roms.
> 
> Also if you use Nova Launcher it will backup and restore your settings and screen setup including your widgets. It is the only launcher that can do that (to the best of my knowledge) So use TiBu to restore your apps and in the process it'll restore your desktop too, if it doesnt use the internal backup/restore within Nova. All you have to click on the widgets tp restore them
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Rom toolbox pro will restore nova launcher settings and stuff if you backup the data for nova . After you restore the data to nova (after flashing a new rom) it will return to the way you had it.

It will also restore app+data+market link and is much cheaper than tibu


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Downloading now. When you say "Camera needs a little work" does that mean we have a semi-functional stock camera app now? Net speeds are KILLING me, or I'd be on it already


----------



## Orasion

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Downloading now. When you say "Camera needs a little work" does that mean we have a semi-functional stock camera app now? Net speeds are KILLING me, or I'd be on it already


I tried it and stock camera fc. Didnt try another camera apps, though


----------



## basoodler

I heard a radio show just now bitching about IPhone 5

I guess "apple maps" is a POS program and the replaced Google maps with it.
And the phone scratches easily.. I think they mean the back.

Good for apple


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm going to paint a target on my chest here and ask why everyone is so gung Ho over running JB on their phones. We have almost fully functional ICS source builds, which are based on a version of Android not even released yet for our phones

My biggest "why?" is that JB is hardly any different from ICS from a daily use standpoint. It's like a bug fix release of 4.0.x that adds an interactive notification area, but only for a very few apps. Didn't even warrant a full version number change, it's just 4.1.x


----------



## basoodler

No idea pooka  I'm just happy to have good battery life on an aokp build..

It was annoying to go from build to build and all had the same battery leak to differing extents. We did that for what? A couple months.
I almost gave up and went back to eclipse 3 out of frustration.. I'll be damned if I want to repeat the process with JB builds for the forseeable future.


----------



## Borrax

Just a curiosity why don't we have the dates on when these roms were released to see what the newest are?


----------



## basoodler

I don't think anybody thought of that.. I may put a list together today.. but then again Ohio state plays Michigan state.. so it will probably be later


----------



## basoodler

* *all dates pulled from their OP: some dates were lost with Droid Hive*​
*Legend*​
New​Last Month​Old​
* liquid Smooth Blur V1.1R2 *-- NEW​http://rootingmydroi...-TARGA-JMOD.zip​
***AxIoMcS Rebirth JB Version** -NEW
http://db.tt/2Kkhy5aG*​
***|BLACK| JB Kexec Rom by St3droids of Team Haters needs JB Gapps** * 25 Sep 2012​https://docs.google....export=download​
*RAg3 w/toggles v2.0 by SuperDallas (New with built in toggles no app required)**-NEW
https://www.dropbox....zq1/RAg3 v2.zip*​
*|BLaCK RoM| * 20 September 2012​http://www.hosting.d.../TH-Blackv6.zip​
*[Rom][Bionic] Liquid-Blur-*v1.1R2*-Jmod (Bootstrap Version By T3T3Droid))  21 Sep 2012*
http://rootingmydroi...-TARGA-JMOD.zip​
* [Aosp Rom] [Bionic] Unofficial Cm10/jb Rom Development [09/24 Datafix]  14 Sep 2012*​*http://dl.hash-of-co...OMs/targa/cm10/

[Rom][Bionic] Darksp33D 2.1 By T3T3Droid And Jp1044 02 Sep 2012*
http://rootingmydroi...RKSP33D_1.1.zip​
*Rom][Bionic] Aokp Jb (Kexec) 02 Sep 2012*​

* ProjectReticleV2-BLUR ROM 11 Sep 2012 *​https://docs.google....SnlGUTBvMG9sOGc --Themed version​https://docs.google....SVd6UDhJc19VcHM --Un-themed version​https://docs.google....GliVC1WdmwzU3MB --Xperia theme​
*AxIoMcS Rebirth by Sparkyman216**  08 Sep 2012*​http://www.hosting.d...ERS/AxIoMcS.zip​
*AxIoMcS Rebirth Overclocked to 1.3 version* NEW​http://www.hosting.d...ERS/AxIoMcS.zip​
***AxIoMcS Rebirth JB Version** NEW
http://db.tt/2Kkhy5aG*​
* [Rom] Axiom Annihilated (Updated 9-27) 15 Sep 2012*​*https://docs.google....WVYUm9ZSTg/edit*​
*[ROM][BIONIC] RAg3 by SuperDallas - N0t sure..NEWISH?*​*https://www.dropbox....*​
*SmOoTh_KeXeC_KaNg **NEW*​https://docs.google....8/preview?pli=1​
*Liquid Smooth CM9 (NON Kexec) V1.0 *-aUGUST​https://docs.google....U/preview?pli=1​
* [ROM] 8/13 Blackhole Bionic 1.0 {Safestrap/Bootstrap} 13 Aug 2012*​*https://docs.google....dm10bDdfU3NLOVk

 [ROM] AliasAOKP v0.2 (ICS-LEAK only) 15 Aug 2012 
https://docs.google....gfusuzostrptnc/*​

* [Rom][Bionic] *new* Speedlite 2.1 By Jp1044 (And Leviathan26)  20 Aug 2012*​https://docs.google....MzhLS1hqRTFLNWs​
*** Speedlite AOKP by jp1044**  AUGUST
http://docs.google.c...U1INy1VY19WbTA*​
* [Rom][Bionic] Red Head Rebirth Rom Bonic 20 Aug 2012*​*https://docs.google....gle....>

 [Rom][Bionic] ** - Liquid Ics *mr2.6* Jmod - 8/16/2012
https://docs.google....dzytjdxu3nueta/*​
* [Rom][Bionic] *new* Speedlite Aokp V1.0 8-25 By Jp1044 - 25 Aug 2012

[Rom][Bionic] Cm9 Kexec 29 Aug 2012 *

***ROM: CM9 ICS LEAK by DHacker... needs ICS Gapps** - LOST
https://docs.google....xport=download*

* [Rom][Bionic] Motoicsbean 1.0 - date lost*​*https://docs.google....1vsmzv1u09fq0e/*​
* ROM] Team Butter Presents: Darkness Rises Rom (Alpha) 28 Jul 2012

 [Rom][Bionic] Cm9 (Non Ics Leak) Date lost with DH*​
_* [Rom][Bionic] Cm10! - date lost with DH*_​
_* [Rom][Bionic] Tormented Kang date lost*_​http://www.hosting.d...ented_Killr.zip​
_* [AOSP]LiquidSmooth-ICS-v1.5mr1 ROM (07/13/2012) *_​https://docs.google....bUx3WUk0M20tYVU​
_*let me know if I missed any*_​


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

On a related note, if it's pulled from DroidHive, you know it's pretty outdated, and if there's a newer version, it should be in the appropriate new thread.


----------



## basoodler

I only added them because I was in a ZONE of copy and paste bliss 

i keep finding roms that I missed and I need to find the dates to lol


----------



## android123

Do any bionic roms have working camera/data yet?
Do the kexec roms have working camera/data? Thanks


----------



## Orasion

android123 said:


> Do any bionic roms have working camera/data yet?
> Do the kexec roms have working camera/data? Thanks


Every Bionic ROM have working camera and data... if we talk about ICS ROM.
If you mean JB ROM, latest Stock kernel Build have working camera and data.
Kexec have working data but not camera

Now, my turn to ask







to pooka and/or everyone have experience building Android.
When I insert "brunch targa" I have following error



Code:


<br />
make: *** No rule to make target `out/host/linux-x86/bin/aapt', needed by `out/target/common/obj/APPS/Apollo_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.<br />
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
system/core/libmincrypt/tools/DumpPublicKey.java:27: warning: sun.misc.BASE64Encoder is Sun proprietary API and may be removed in a future release<br />
import sun.misc.BASE64Encoder;<br />
               ^<br />
1 warning

those are the latest error I get then stop. I google but didnt find how to solve it.
Also, the flashable zip should be in 'out' directory, right?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

android123 said:


> Do any bionic roms have working camera/data yet?
> Do the kexec roms have working camera/data? Thanks


None, sorry


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Orasion said:


> Every Bionic ROM have working camera and data... if we talk about ICS ROM.
> If you mean JB ROM, latest Stock kernel Build have working camera and data.
> Kexec have working data but not camera
> 
> Now, my turn to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to pooka and/or everyone have experience building Android.
> When I insert "brunch targa" I have following error
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> make: *** No rule to make target `out/host/linux-x86/bin/aapt', needed by `out/target/common/obj/APPS/Apollo_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.<br />
> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
> system/core/libmincrypt/tools/DumpPublicKey.java:27: warning: sun.misc.BASE64Encoder is Sun proprietary API and may be removed in a future release<br />
> import sun.misc.BASE64Encoder;<br />
> ^<br />
> 1 warning
> 
> those are the latest error I get then stop. I google but didnt find how to solve it.
> Also, the flashable zip should be in 'out' directory, right?


out/target/product/targa/zipfile.zip

That error is pretty vague, and I haven't had enough coffee. Nor do I know what you're building, what you're building it on, whether you changed anything, what your tools are for building (java, make, gcc versions and so on)

Best of luck, but it's the top half that matters. The part about "no rule to make..." is what's going wrong, not the java warning message so much. There's warnings all over the place if you watch the whole build process from start to finish


----------



## Orasion

OK, will search how to solve the problem again. Thank you for the hint, pooka


----------



## Obsidian

Borrax said:


> Just a curiosity why don't we have the dates on when these roms were released to see what the newest are?


They are in the order they were released... Top being newest to bottom being oldest.

When a new Rom drops I just add it to the top

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> None, sorry


Lol... Jerk 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Lol... Jerk
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I keep telling people I'm a jerk, but apparently it hasn't sunk in yet.

If you read the OP in *most* of these releases you'll see what is worki .. Oh. wait. You'll see a _*bunch*_ of "This R0mz r teh f4s3st thing since sliced bread" in all these ROM OPs but you won't see much in the way of what works or doesn't work. Hell, most of the time it isn't even clear what release they've modded to get their ROM. You have to go like three pages in to the comments to see which build is the base, what works, and what doesn't. You know, after the first fifteen to twenty five posts saying that battery life is STELLAR after the first ten minutes of flashing it (OMFG. n00bs! wat r u doin? n00bs! stahp!) and other various ego stroking comments of no real value to someone who's wondering if that ROM is right for them or even fully functional.

--------- SHORT ANSWER ---------

If the build is based on a Motorola stock ICS leak, those things all work.
If the build is AOKP/CM9 ICS then it's almost always based on the 7/25 builds of those, with heavy modding done to it. Camera and data work just FINE. Rotation, screenshot bug present.
If it's a JellyBean build, stock kernel or kexec kernel both, then camera flat doesn't work prior to about 9/21. Data on the builds after 9/24 works astoundingly well. Camera360 has been a recent workaround for the stock camera app not being fully functional on the recent releases. Currently, kexec camera doesn't work that I recall, even WITH the Camera360 app workaround

When you see a new ROM released, look at the build it has been based on. Then look at that short list above to find out what features do or don't work.

-- Exception -- TeamHaters "Black" (or b1aCK, or BlAcK, or WTFever it's called) is built from source, so will always be at least up to date in as much as the source code they built from is.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

And the camera not working on jb builds is a bummer, because that's one of the nicest improvements in jb.


----------



## Orasion

camera functions is there, just no native camera apps


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The screen rotation and screenshot size bug is present in all AOKP/CM builds, except kexec builds, and that's completely easy to ignore. But the camera is one of the big selling points. Many people won't even consider using a ROM with a broken camera.

The good news? Heard a rumor that SSv3 was maybe going to have slots (yes, multiple) to boot directly to, rather than having to swap from unsafe to safe if we wanted to go between stock and our custom ROM(s). So maybe we'll be able to reboot from our daily drivers to a ROM with a certain feature working exactly the way we want for the situation.

Not much help for that situation where you NEED a camera right this moment or the kid with the squirrel down the back of his pants might not have it there when you're done rebooting, but if you know in advance you're going to need a feature, you can go into it prepared? I personally will sacrifice bleeding edge OS in a heartbeat for a ROM that does everything I want it to do so I'm not in that situation. But this ought to make it ridiculously easy to flash and test a ROM without losing your existing system or spending a lot of time backing up and restoring if you go back to your old.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Orasion said:


> camera functions is there, just no native camera


Yes, there's a workaround, so that's progress  I love progress


----------



## basoodler

Christ!

I apparently have a windows style malware/ad ware thing going on. You know the type that creates links to ads on random words.








I guess that's one downside to not being a crack flasher


----------



## Orasion

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Yes, there's a workaround, so that's progress  I love progress


As for me, I enjoy the progress but love the end result more


----------



## skatastic

Anyone know how to get the version of swype that is in the stock 232 and use it in axiomcs or another aosp rom? Is that possible? I tried going into my unsafe side and making a backup of swype with rom toolbox then switching back to safe side and restoring on axiomcs but that just made constant FC of swype.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

skatastic said:


> Anyone know how to get the version of swype that is in the stock 232 and use it in axiomcs or another aosp rom? Is that possible? I tried going into my unsafe side and making a backup of swype with rom toolbox then switching back to safe side and restoring on axiomcs but that just made constant FC of swype.


Try going to the swype website, installing as per those instructions, and then restoring your backup over top of the swype as installed from the website? Can't hurt, as the worst case is that it STILL doesn't work.


----------



## milski65

It seems Samuri and Sarge are playing with 247 leak (engineering build or something). You may want to hold up on updating to 246 pooka.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

247 is leaked and already in the House of Bionic. The engineering build we're playing with is something different. Not something I'm going to discuss here.


----------



## milski65

Gotcha. My apologies.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Moto is keeping their promise of taking care of us, though. I know no one wants to see the ICS OTA delayed again but in this case it's a good thing.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> 247 is leaked and already in the House of Bionic. The engineering build we're playing with is something different. Not something I'm going to discuss here.


I haven't given it much thought lately, honestly. I'm on the fence, and in the case of a tie, victory goes to the reigning champion (232, since it's possible to revert still for the OTA)


----------



## SamuriHL

Not that I recommend most people to go beyond 232, BUT, the House of Bionic has been battle tested by over 1200 users (yes, no ****...1200+). We've gone through 11 leaks at this point. I'm confident I can move forward at this point as I've done so from 235, 238, 242, 244, 246, and now 247 without any issues. If you decide to jump, get my HoB and go for it.


----------



## skatastic

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Try going to the swype website, installing as per those instructions, and then restoring your backup over top of the swype as installed from the website? Can't hurt, as the worst case is that it STILL doesn't work.


Well it didn't hurt but it didn't work either. I actually got it to work by using this as a guide.
http://forum.xda-dev...78&postcount=24

Only difference is that i got the apk from system/vendor/app and the lib from system/vendor/lib. I didn't extract anything from apk i just used the existing lib file. I copied those over to axiomcs to system/app and system/lib.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Nice. Glad you got it going!


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Moto is keeping their promise of taking care of us, though. I know no one wants to see the ICS OTA delayed again but in this case it's a good thing.


Why in "this" case? What was wrong with 246?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Why in "this" case? What was wrong with 246?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


A very minor bug (no idea). And there's some patch Moto needs to do to all the ICS builds (RAZR and D4 are going to get them next) that will prepare us for JB.







246 didn't have it.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Not that I recommend most people to go beyond 232, BUT, the House of Bionic has been battle tested by over 1200 users (yes, no ****...1200+). We've gone through 11 leaks at this point. I'm confident I can move forward at this point as I've done so from 235, 238, 242, 244, 246, and now 247 without any issues. If you decide to jump, get my HoB and go for it.


That's amazing... You must be proud

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> That's amazing... You must be proud
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


TBH, I was completely SHOCKED when I looked at my stats. I can't believe that many people use the HoB.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> TBH, I was completely SHOCKED when I looked at my stats. I can't believe that many people use the HoB.


Why are you referencing Team Black Hat?!


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Why are you referencing Team Black Hat?!


WHACK!  And actually, since you plugged them, I ordered 2 adapters this week. Everyone should have one in their bag! They are KUEL!


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> A very minor bug (no idea). And there's some patch Moto needs to do to all the ICS builds (RAZR and D4 are going to get them next) that will prepare us for JB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 246 didn't have it.


Yeah make our preinstall partition bigger... douche bags

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

I just uninstalled SS installed BS and flashed Rag3 v3/Chronic 1.5 or whatever he is going to call the damn thing. No big changes from v2 but it'll work for my unsafe side from now on.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Yeah make our preinstall partition bigger... douche bags
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Just curious, but isn't preinstall used primarily to hold bloat? Normally, we'd all be screaming to get rid of that 

I could be wrong, though. I just know I've seen a lot of the Madden or NFL or VZW apps in there before


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Just curious, but isn't preinstall used primarily to hold bloat? Normally, we'd all be screaming to get rid of that
> 
> I could be wrong, though. I just know I've seen a lot of the Madden or NFL or VZW apps in there before


Hey pooka! Yea it has something to do with how safe strap actually installs and uses the preinstall partition to actually function giving us the ability to switch from safe to non safe and vice versa. I forget the EXACT details but that is it wrapped up in a nut shell. Lol.

So therefore if we had a bigger preinstall partition we wouldn't run into the issues of certain ROMs that are so large in size due to themeing or features or whatever have u not flashing. They always say SIZE does matter! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Hey pooka! Yea it has something to do with how safe strap actually installs and uses the preinstall partition to actually function giving us the ability to switch from safe to non safe and vice versa. I forget the EXACT details but that is it wrapped up in a nut shell. Lol.
> 
> So therefore if we had a bigger preinstall partition we wouldn't run into the issues of certain ROMs that are so large in size due to themeing or features or whatever have u not flashing. They always say SIZE does matter!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Oh yeah, I know what's you're saying (Safestrap is getting an overhaul because of that limitation, anyway)

I was just laughing that normally we'd be screaming about too much wasted space in /preinstall, but not since Hash graced us with a use for it.

Good to see you back, by the way!


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Oh yeah, I know what's you're saying (Safestrap is getting an overhaul because of that limitation, anyway)
> 
> I was just laughing that normally we'd be screaming about too much wasted space in /preinstall, but not since Hash graced us with a use for it.
> 
> Good to see you back, by the way!


Yea I know what our saying. Its like we did a 180!

And thank u! Its good to be back! I've been monitoring y'all off and on just seeing what was up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Hey guys! I wanted to thank you all for your support and prayers during the last few weeks! And thank u for the few who generously donated some funds to help move us along! Thank you all! I can't express my gratitude enough!

But as some of u may of heard we've been home now just over a week. My fiances progress is getting better as time goes on.  
But its still going to be a long hard road for the both of us.

I'm going to keep this short so its not off topic. But I wanted to thank you all and say HI! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Just wanted everyone to know that Super Dallas just posted a rag3 v3 that is SS flash able

Sooo glad to see you back on here Freddy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that Super Dallas just posted a rag3 v3 that is SS flash able
> 
> Sooo glad to see you back on here Freddy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Thanks man! Its good to be back! 

So I tried to flash rage in SS and I got a blank black screen after the SS splash screen. Imma look into it here shortly

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Thanks man! Its good to be back!
> 
> So I tried to flash rage in SS and I got a blank black screen after the SS splash screen. Imma look into it here shortly
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah v3 = #fail... again

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## elmobadcat333

Same here, ss v3 black screen


----------



## SamuriHL

FYI I put out a linux/mac version of the House of Bionic tonight. It's version 1, probably will have some issues, but, I used it to do a full reinstall (mini-fxz) of 247 + root and it worked perfectly. I even had it create the boot img and extract recovery img when it was done.


----------



## Obsidian

Check this out. Wizzedbean... Has Touchwiz UX jb launcher with the widgets (from the sgs3)

http://romdroidhacks.com/forums/index.php?/topic/215-[ROM]-WIZZED-BEAN-Stock-jb-aokp-rom-Update!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Check this out. Wizzedbean... Has Touchwiz UX jb launcher with the widgets (from the sgs3)
> 
> http://romdroidhacks.com/forums/index.php?/topic/215-[ROM]-WIZZED-BEAN-Stock-jb-aokp-rom-Update!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Yea I took a gander at that either yesterday or the day before. I was going to try it but I think I fell asleep while I was reading the thread. Lmao! Been a rough week! Might give it a go tonight..

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> FYI I put out a linux/mac version of the House of Bionic tonight. It's version 1, probably will have some issues, but, I used it to do a full reinstall (mini-fxz) of 247 + root and it worked perfectly. I even had it create the boot img and extract recovery img when it was done.


I want to have your babies.


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I want to have your babies.


ROFLMAO. The best part is I created it in 2 days. I used the RAZR Linux util to find the right adb and fastboot binaries and then wrote my functions to recreate the entire windows functionality with wizard screens for a fully functional linux/mac experience.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Wizard screens? What, you wrote a QT or GTK frontend for it, too? For real. Babies. Now.


----------



## SamuriHL

No, it's a bash script. It works pretty much the same as the Windows version. I found a bug in my dynamic menus that I'm trying to fix now but it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Ok, that makes more sense. Especially from a compatibility standpoint. Like damn near every linux install already has ncurses and such, so you could easily implement that sort of thing. Have you considered making a GUI frontend for it?


----------



## SamuriHL

Not gonna happen. We'e lucky I was able to get this done with all the functionality of the windows version in 2 days.


----------



## Obsidian

I need to ask a favor of everyone. Can we all discuss what ROMs are current and worth flashing because I need to clean up the OP really bad and I know the ROMs I would remove but I want to hear from all of you. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

BTW and FYI... I slimmed down the OP enough so that those of you who access this through a forum app, like tapatalk , can see it once again without having to go into webview

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> I need to ask a favor of everyone. Can we all discuss what ROMs are current and worth flashing because I need to clean up the OP really bad and I know the ROMs I would remove but I want to hear from all of you. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I am so dependant on my lap dock, that I only use the Blur based roms, redhead is my favorite... I personally am not a big fan of blackhole as IMO it's a bit too stripped down. But would greatly appreciate it if you would leave up the other 3.

Update :
If not, could you please leave up the links to the developer's threads at least... 

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> BTW and FYI... I slimmed down the OP enough so that those of you who access this through a forum app, like tapatalk , can see it once again without having to go into webview
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Thanks man, I thought Tapatalk was having a problem or something. LOL

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Orasion

Obsidian said:


> I need to ask a favor of everyone. Can we all discuss what ROMs are current and worth flashing because I need to clean up the OP really bad and I know the ROMs I would remove but I want to hear from all of you. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


ROMs worth flashing : CM10 and AOKP by dhacker and hashofcode, I tried everything else but -- with all due respect to creator -- they dont have any real-life improvement than base, not to mention some of them have problem with stock email.


----------



## skatastic

I use axiomcs... My main reasons for not going with dhacker/hashcode builds are that
1. For me, the non-kexec bugs are more than offset by losing camera (do they have a non-kexec cm9/ics aokp?)
2. I haven't tried the JB builds but I'm not too interested in having low-res camera either and I don't know of anything that JB offers over ICS that would be worth going low-res


----------



## basoodler

Axiomcs is a keeper!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

skatastic said:


> I use axiomcs... My main reasons for not going with dhacker/hashcode builds are that
> 1. For me, the non-kexec bugs are more than offset by losing camera (do they have a non-kexec cm9/ics aokp?)
> 2. I haven't tried the JB builds but I'm not too interested in having low-res camera either and I don't know of anything that JB offers over ICS that would be worth going low-res


I'm running a stock kernel cm9 built on 10/02 with no big issues. Bluetooth being enabled will screw up your calls if you aren't connected to a headset. No audio, and possibly no mic.

Rotation issue.

Battery life is not the best, but it sucked on 905 too


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> I'm running a stock kernel cm9 built on 10/02 with no big issues. Bluetooth being enabled will screw up your calls if you aren't connected to a headset. No audio, and possibly no mic.
> 
> Rotation issue.
> 
> Battery life is not the best, but it sucked on 905 too


Yeah I'm running Chronic on my unsafe and JB ROMs on my safe side. With SS v3 you'll all be running up to 4 ROMs. I talked to Hash last night and switching between ROMs will be almost instantaneous based on the install location. This will also get rid of the size issue.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwjones2

I actually went back to liquid blur. Everything works and I like the theming. I haven't noticed any lag after several days of use which I started to notice on some of the other roms (sorry not any more specific).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I can post links to the latest build of cm9 as I compile it for myself if anyone is interested in it? I've ONLY added the center clock option. Otherwise it's just straight cm9 source with hash and DH's fixes allowing us to build for targa.

To clarify, this isn't something I want a dev thread for. If I see on the CM code review that changes have been committed that aren't specific to some other device, I'll usually compile that night. I'll put the completed build on Google docs/drive and send it to Obsidian. Just don't expect any dev support. All you're going to be getting is the current cm9


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, here's the 10/02 compile, anyway.

There's the standard rotation and screenshot issues. I also noticed that if you have BT enabled and nothing connected to it, any phone calls you attempt will have no audio out. That might be easily fixable, but it will depend on me ever actually being awake long enough to look into it and further being able to decipher what to check for in the phone.apk source code to see if it can check pairing/connected status and route mic/audio IO through the phone instead of trying to use the disconnected, but paired, bluetooth headset.

Battery life is not great, but it's a Bionic. Battery life will never be great, even with the extended batteries. It achieves deep sleep just fine, and I was at over 25% after idling off charger for ten and a half hours while I slept. But, medium heavy use kills it. I'm thinking it's just the fact that heavy use will kill a battery, no matter what ROM you use, honestly. If you want phenomenal battery, go buy a Casio G'Zone.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I can post links to the latest build of cm9 as I compile it for myself if anyone is interested in it? I've ONLY added the center clock option. Otherwise it's just straight cm9 source with hash and DH's fixes allowing us to build for targa.
> 
> To clarify, this isn't something I want a dev thread for. If I see on the CM code review that changes have been committed that aren't specific to some other device, I'll usually compile that night. I'll put the completed build on Google docs/drive and send it to Obsidian. Just don't expect any dev support. All you're going to be getting is the current cm9


That's badass brother as I told you on gtalk i will add this to the download section. Do you mind if i use your link?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

jwjones2 said:


> I actually went back to liquid blur. Everything works and I like the theming. I haven't noticed any lag after several days of use which I started to notice on some of the other roms (sorry not any more specific).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Nope that's perfect it's all i need

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

2000th POST 

What an amazing journey this has been. I'm so glad I made this thread. Without it we would have never been brought together.

It's united the Bionic community in a way I never thought possible so thanks everyone.

I know things are a whole lot more stable now with Droidrazr and Romdroidhacks hosting most of the Bionic's new roms and their dev's threads. Because of this my threads aren't as important as they once were. I do believe they still hold value within the information they contain but the greatest value lies within my usual subscribers and the information you post on here.

I feel like this has turned into a place where a person can post their problems or questions and get the help they need. The fact that this is done without belittling those people means a lot to me. 
Thanks Everyone

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrJay

I've tried almost all the roms in the op and keep going back to liquid jmod (I run 2.3) it's the best for me 

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## simonbarsinistr

This has been a great thread, and the bionic community went from near death to a pretty active place with the help of your organization of these links, and all the devs that have put in their hard work. I had begun to hate this phone, but now it's great, like a completely different phone with ics on it. Great job, obsidian!


----------



## freddy0872

simonbarsinistr said:


> This has been a great thread, and the bionic community went from near death to a pretty active place with the help of your organization of these links, and all the devs that have put in their hard work. I had begun to hate this phone, but now it's great, like a completely different phone with ics on it. Great job, obsidian!


I totally agree! And yes I've been near death literally! And some of the peeps in this great and awesome community helped me get my ish together! I love these threads! And I can't thank obsidian enough for starting it and maintaining it!

We are truly a unique and one of a kind family!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> That's badass brother as I told you on gtalk i will add this to the download section. Do you mind if i use your link?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


You're more than welcome to use it. I don't know if Google Drive has any bandwidth limitations or not, like dropbox does, but I don't foresee the number of downloads being as huge as when I was posting builds for the DroidX and it was the only CM7 rom with continued development for quite a while.

That was back when people actually released tweaks as a flashable zip compatible with CM7 or miui and themes as theme manager compatible downloads. I miss that.

Jakebites mods was a great bash type script that allowed for some awesome tweaks that could be enabled or disabled as you chose. I'm waiting for someone to do something like that for the Bionic. If I had an arsenal of mods and tweaks, I'd probably just make one myself. I'm just not familiar enough with those sort of governor, OC, memory, and sdcard speed tweaks for the Bionic to make it worthwhile. Actually, I've never found overclocking and changing the governor to show enough of a change in performance to make it worth doing in the first place. Significant battery drain, but minimal performance increases.

I've actually had more success using something like SetCPU to create profiles that manage when your phone runs at which speed slot.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You're more than welcome to use it. I don't know if Google Drive has any bandwidth limitations or not, like dropbox does, but I don't foresee the number of downloads being as huge as when I was posting builds for the DroidX and it was the only CM7 rom with continued development for quite a while.
> 
> That was back when people actually released tweaks as a flashable zip compatible with CM7 or miui and themes as theme manager compatible downloads. I miss that.
> 
> Jakebites mods was a great bash type script that allowed for some awesome tweaks that could be enabled or disabled as you chose. I'm waiting for someone to do something like that for the Bionic. If I had an arsenal of mods and tweaks, I'd probably just make one myself. I'm just not familiar enough with those sort of governor, OC, memory, and sdcard speed tweaks for the Bionic to make it worthwhile. Actually, I've never found overclocking and changing the governor to show enough of a change in performance to make it worth doing in the first place. Significant battery drain, but minimal performance increases.
> 
> I've actually had more success using something like SetCPU to create profiles that manage when your phone runs at which speed slot.


I have 3 google accounts that i spread all the links I've made across each Drive account and I've still never been shut down. I have seen it happen though but only to a dev that posted something for a nexus device (which has a much much larger community) Freddy does the same so you should be safe. Also there are soooo many roms which make it less likely for one roms link to get thrashed.

I had a DX as well and I too miss that side of the dev world. This phone had a little bit of that for a while but theme chooser killed things for most free lance themers. We had the Bionic Box and Mastermods for a quick min. Also the new cm and aokp mods have so much built into them that it makes it less likely for a mod guy to put anything out at least gui wise. And to beat a broken record a little more we have a locked bootloader that makes devs shy away from our phone because they have to find work arounds for everything

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'd think Theme Chooser would have the opposite effect. You can create one theme and users on dozens of devices can use it. Instead of theming one specific version of one specific rom for one specific device. And in two days, a new version of the ROM comes out and your theme is lost before it even had 15 minutes of fame, let alone fame in general.


----------



## silvernirvash

I'm on jb unofficial cm10 and the ota updater app is telling me I have an update but when I try to download the update it gives me an error message saying it cant download the update.....is anyone else having this issue? Has anyone found a fix for it yet?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

silvernirvash said:


> I'm on jb unofficial cm10 and the ota updater app is telling me I have an update but when I try to download the update it gives me an error message saying it cant download the update.....is anyone else having this issue? Has anyone found a fix for it yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I'd say wait until that feature is fixed. Dhacker has said it on twitter like 5 times or so that it isn't working yet, he's still getting the code set up proper. If you're not following him, I'd start. And Hashcode.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I'd think Theme Chooser would have the opposite effect. You can create one theme and users on dozens of devices can use it. Instead of theming one specific version of one specific rom for one specific device. And in two days, a new version of the ROM comes out and your theme is lost before it even had 15 minutes of fame, let alone fame in general.


That's the thing. AOSP roms are the cause of that. Motoblur roms can be final versions within a couple releases because they don't have all the stupid functionality issues aosp do. Nightlies are ridiculous.

The other thing is a lot of people don't want to bother with trying to get their theme/app added to the Play Store.

The ones that do add them to the market mainly put out themes that cost money making it a pain for most people to even try some out. Themers charging for themes is such a breakdown of the open source idea. What's next? Devs selling their roms?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

silvernirvash said:


> I'm on jb unofficial cm10 and the ota updater app is telling me I have an update but when I try to download the update it gives me an error message saying it cant download the update.....is anyone else having this issue? Has anyone found a fix for it yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


You meant a new rom update was released right? Not an ota... And are they supporting their updates through GooManager or did they create their own?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> That's the thing. AOSP roms are the cause of that. Motoblur roms can be final versions within a couple releases because they don't have all the stupid functionality issues aosp do. Nightlies are ridiculous.
> 
> The other thing is a lot of people don't want to bother with trying to get their theme/app added to the Play Store.
> 
> The ones that do add them to the market mainly put out themes that cost money making it a pain for most people to even try some out. Themers charging for themes is such a breakdown of the open source idea. What's next? Devs selling their roms?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I'm still not sold on AOSP killing Theme Chooser. You upgrade the core ROM and the themes you have installed stick with you through the upgrade. How is that bad? I've seen an awful lot of themes released in a thread on a forum for free, too. I know there's loads on the Play Store, but that's definitely not the only venue to get your theme out

I do see where you're going with the blur vs AOSP and bugs and nightlies


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> You meant a new rom update was released right? Not an ota... And are they supporting their updates through GooManager or did they create their own?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


They created their own OTA update checker to download and update CM/AOKP. Well, dhacker did. It's still WIP, though


----------



## Pongo328

Has safestrap 3 come out yet? I see a lot of people talking about it, but i can't find it.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Pongo328 said:


> Has safestrap 3 come out yet? I see a lot of people talking about it, but i can't find it.


Follow hashcode on twitter. Update as of about half an hour ago said it's nearly ready for beta testing


----------



## jwjones2

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Well, here's the 10/02 compile, anyway.
> 
> There's the standard rotation and screenshot issues. I also noticed that if you have BT enabled and nothing connected to it, any phone calls you attempt will have no audio out. That might be easily fixable, but it will depend on me ever actually being awake long enough to look into it and further being able to decipher what to check for in the phone.apk source code to see if it can check pairing/connected status and route mic/audio IO through the phone instead of trying to use the disconnected, but paired, bluetooth headset.
> 
> Battery life is not great, but it's a Bionic. Battery life will never be great, even with the extended batteries. It achieves deep sleep just fine, and I was at over 25% after idling off charger for ten and a half hours while I slept. But, medium heavy use kills it. I'm thinking it's just the fact that heavy use will kill a battery, no matter what ROM you use, honestly. If you want phenomenal battery, go buy a Casio G'Zone.


Thank you for posting this. It is working great for me and I was wanting a cm9 build and hadn't decided on which one. Thanks

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

jwjones2 said:


> Thank you for posting this. It is working great for me and I was wanting a cm9 build and hadn't decided on which one. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Cool! Glad I could help


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I'm still not sold on AOSP killing Theme Chooser. You upgrade the core ROM and the themes you have installed stick with you through the upgrade. How is that bad? I've seen an awful lot of themes released in a thread on a forum for free, too. I know there's loads on the Play Store, but that's definitely not the only venue to get your theme out
> 
> I do see where you're going with the blur vs AOSP and bugs and nightlies


I like having the theme in the store, it's a convenient way to support a themer. But like Pooka said, you can find a lot of themes for free in the forums. Imagine a dev charging for a rom, and all those people that bitch about free stuff feeling even more entitled cause they spent a buck. I wouldn't want to invite that as a dev.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Oh, and Jakebites makes a script to tweak lean kernel that I still use on my gnex, he makes great stuff!


----------



## freddy0872

I really excited about the new safe strap that should be rolling out tho! The thought of damn near instant switching between 4 ROMs just blows my mind! I've seen in the past several recoveries that offered that but none of which worked on my phones. :-( but since hash has been basically bringing a near dead phone to King status ish has just been getting better and better!

I know I heard he was fighting with space for storage... is it possible to remap (I believe the term is correct but if not PLEASE correct me!) Emmc to say route storage dir into the sd-ext? I'm not even sure if that would be remotely possible.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> I really excited about the new safe strap that should be rolling out tho! The thought of damn near instant switching between 4 ROMs just blows my mind! I've seen in the past several recoveries that offered that but none of which worked on my phones. :-( but since hash has been basically bringing a near dead phone to King status ish has just been getting better and better!
> 
> I know I heard he was fighting with space for storage... is it possible to remap (I believe the term is correct but if not PLEASE correct me!) Emmc to say route storage dir into the sd-ext? I'm not even sure if that would be remotely possible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


All new JB roms are going to have sdcard0 and sdcard1 switched, so your removable card is seen by the ROM as internal (and your storage goes there)

This leaves the physically internal 8gb free to be used for rom slots. It's like 500mb system, 300mb cache, and I can't remember what the rest gets dedicated to. But it allows 4 slots on internal sd.


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> All new JB roms are going to have sdcard0 and sdcard1 switched, so your removable card is seen by the ROM as internal (and your storage goes there)
> 
> This leaves the physically internal 8gb free to be used for rom slots. It's like 500mb system, 300mb cache, and I can't remember what the rest gets dedicated to. But it allows 4 slots on internal sd.


Thank u for the info pooka! Makes more sense now!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pongo328

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Follow hashcode on twitter. Update as of about half an hour ago said it's nearly ready for beta testing


Thanks!


----------



## Doubleapitt

Anyone having trouble with 4g? Also my location settings aren't working. I'm on the jb cm10 rom, .247


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

10/9/2002 cm9 stock kernel


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Don't even know what the changes are. CM hasn't updated, but the AOSP base has changed a LOT. It took like 2.5× longer to compile than normal. 48 minutes, give or take a few seconds. After running it since 5 am, I've been getting decent battery life at just about 10 am.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yeah, I know. Very little screen on time. I don't normally use my phone much at work


----------



## basoodler

Damn I need to turn on twitter 

The new safe strap sounds awesome


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Damn I need to turn on twitter
> 
> The new safe strap sounds awesome


That it does... I love that he's pushing things to the ext sd card...

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r20


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Note: if you're multi booting JB and ICS builds, check into how to switch your ICS ROM to use sdcard-ext as sdcard and vice versa. Then new SS will be using up your internal SD for ROM slots, leaving less room for actual data on it. This is the reason all the new JB builds will have the internal and external switched by default.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

And honestly, that's the best use of safestrap with rom slots that I can think of. One slot for a fully functional ICS build and one for JB testing. JB isn't in daily driver status yet. Not for all typical user functions. Video playback, camera, bluetooth (though aosp based ics roms also have a bluetooth and phone call bug)


----------



## SamuriHL

Yo obsidian... You may want to change the link to the House of Bionic to point to droidrzr very soon. Just a heads up on what I think is coming soon.









Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

SamuriHL said:


> Yo obsidian... You may want to change the link to the House of Bionic to point to droidrzr very soon. Just a heads up on what I think is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


OMG OMG, Key Lime Pie for Bionic







j/k


----------



## SamuriHL

LOL. No, I closed the HoB thread over on droidforums.net. I've moved it to droidrzr.com.


----------



## docluv01

Hey guys....I have a silly question (please no reeming).

I have been using SParky's Axiomcs rebirth as my daily driver, coming from liquid, this was a perfect replacement!

No knocking of the author, but I found a few glitches when it came to wifi and battery power. (also have issues when in dead area...)

I'm thinking of moving to one of teh JB builds by team haters. I see they have a few black ones, but not sure if these woudl be equivalents...

What would be the known issues with the JB builds? are the AOKP builds based off the latest AOKP or are they usually a version or 2 behind?

Any help or guidance would be appreciated, as im looking for another daily driver...thanks!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Don't move to a JB build later than the 8th. Hashcode said they're likely to only work with Safestrap v3, which isn't actually OUT yet.

The stock kernel builds have the rotation bug and the camera app doesn't work. You can still take pictures with camera 360, but no movies or front facing camera.

I believe there were issues with video playback. YouTube, for example. Set the YouTube app to always play high quality video.

Bluetooth and phone calls don't mix, as far as I remember


----------



## freddy0872

You are correct, the BT and bug has been common on our phones short of a Blur Build. Which you wont see yet for the bionic on JB. I remember having that issue on ICS before the leaks starting coming out a while back. w

Im VERY PUMPED about the SSv3! Cant wait for its features!
If I were you docluv i would stick with an ICS Build, if bugs tend to irritate you or simply cant do with rotation issues or BT issues then i would stick with a Blur based ROM. Im currently using Rag3 my self and it works great! No major bugs, has toggles in the status bar.

Hope we've given you some helpful advise as far as what you may/may not want to use!


----------



## Orasion

docluv01 said:


> Don't move to a JB build later than the 8th. Hashcode said they're likely to only work with Safestrap v3, which isn't actually OUT yet.
> 
> The stock kernel builds have the rotation bug and the camera app doesn't work. You can still take pictures with camera 360, but no movies or front facing camera.
> 
> I believe there were issues with video playback. YouTube, for example. Set the YouTube app to always play high quality video.
> 
> Bluetooth and phone calls don't mix, as far as I remember


I can take a picture with front facing camera using Camera Zoom FX, but the result is reverse upside-down.
Cant confirm yooutube or movie problem, though. I never use my phone to watch p0rn







j/k


----------



## docluv01

Thanks for the feedback guys.....looks like I will be stickign to ICS for now. P0rn s def important...jk

Nothing majorly irritates me, actually really like the acioms build.

Just trying to figure out most efficient way of using phone in deadzone (KILLS battery). Right now in deadzone, use wifi with radio turned off, using grooveip which works great. have my phone fwded to google voicemail...so when i turn radio off, grooveip kicks in and will get calls. only thing is sms msgs wont come thru.....tryign to figure that one out....I may have to tasker a script to turn radio on every 10 min, so polls for sms. any suggestions on this one?


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> LOL. No, I closed the HoB thread over on droidforums.net. I've moved it to droidrzr.com.


So it finally happened huh? Your smartass mouth finally finished them off hahahaha rofl... You know I'm just playing. I don't blame you either way though, if it was your decision or theirs. Droidrzr has a large bionic community their now. Obviously much larger than Droidforums.net does (dev wise)

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r17


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> And honestly, that's the best use of safestrap with rom slots that I can think of. One slot for a fully functional ICS build and one for JB testing. JB isn't in daily driver status yet. Not for all typical user functions. Video playback, camera, bluetooth (though aosp based ics roms also have a bluetooth and phone call bug)


I personally will keep a stock, a blur based ics, an aosp ics and an aosp jb build in each slot and test new roms under those distinctions for upcoming testing... That is what i call an all out SSv3 setup and love hash for making it possible

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r17


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Don't move to a JB build later than the 8th. Hashcode said they're likely to only work with Safestrap v3, which isn't actually OUT yet.
> 
> The stock kernel builds have the rotation bug and the camera app doesn't work. You can still take pictures with camera 360, but no movies or front facing camera.
> 
> I believe there were issues with video playback. YouTube, for example. Set the YouTube app to always play high quality video.
> 
> Bluetooth and phone calls don't mix, as far as I remember


The bluetooth issue isn't a big one. If you're using bt turn it on. If you're not shut if off. The only problem you run into is that if it is on and not connected to a bt device your phone won't allow the headset speaker to work... So just manually turn it on or off. If you use bt for tethering or tablet talk you can run into problems though so I just use wifi for those things if i am running aosp

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r17


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> So it finally happened huh? Your smartass mouth finally finished them off hahahaha rofl... You know I'm just playing. I don't blame you either way though, if it was your decision or theirs. Droidrzr has a large bionic community their now. Obviously much larger than Droidforums.net does (dev wise)
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r17


It was mine. And I think it shocked them. However, there are ongoing discussions to rectify the situation. We shall see how this plays out. I'm quite happy at droidrzr. It'd take a lot to change my mind about that, but, they're at least making an attempt. As I told a couple people today, the weight of the nonsense that's been going on has lifted and I'm able to enjoy the community again. Few people know what that feels like but I can tell you it's enormously good feeling. I won't give that up for anything. I have taken control of the HoB and how it's supported and I won't be giving that up, either.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> The bluetooth issue isn't a big one. If you're using bt turn it on. If you're not shut if off. The only problem you run into is that if it is on and not connected to a bt device your phone won't allow the headset speaker to work... So just manually turn it on or off. If you use bt for tethering or tablet talk you can run into problems though so I just use wifi for those things if i am running aosp
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r17


There's got to be some sort of flag denoting whether BT is on and a device is connected instead of just paired. If so, it should be a fairly straightforward fix to route audio IO through the phone itself instead of trying to route through the headset


----------



## SamuriHL

That's odd. I've not had any issues with tapatalk and droidrzr.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> That's odd. I've not had any issues with tapatalk and droidrzr.


I'll delete the favorite and try again


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

No luck. Deleted droidrzr.com, cleared app cache, and logged back in. I have a bunch of stuff in my subscribed topics, but none of them are what I subscribe to. Cassdroid is on there..


----------



## SamuriHL

I don't know what to do about that. Maybe contact the tapatalk devs and see if they have any advice?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Maybe. I'm not too worried about it. I can always just check from the browser.

Anyone know a decent free forum app on the Play Store that I can test it out with?


----------



## Obsidian

Hey everyone I just got a copy of Safestrap v3.01 from Hashcode so I'll be testing it out here in a minute and will report back... Hopefully it'll be released soon 

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r17


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

While I am excited about touch recovery, I'm less excited about having to reinstall everything because you can't smoothly transition your existing working ROM to the new SSv3 ... I know. Lame. I don't USE a ROM that requires SSv3 to function, and rarely do I test out JB builds.

But .. Dat Touch Recovery ... (I also heard rumors of charging while in SSv3 being functional)


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> While I am excited about touch recovery, I'm less excited about having to reinstall everything because you can't smoothly transition your existing working ROM to the new SSv3 ... I know. Lame. I don't USE a ROM that requires SSv3 to function, and rarely do I test out JB builds.
> 
> But .. Dat Touch Recovery ... (I also heard rumors of charging while in SSv3 being functional)


Charging in SS3 (twrp) is possible! So many advantages to using twrp/ss3..... what ever u wanna call it. 
Its like twrp hybrid! Lol. Twrp modified!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Do I need to wipe my internal storage? My app backups , rom zips, etc are on there


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> Do I need to wipe my internal storage? My app backups , rom zips, etc are on there


Your going to want as much free space on internal storage as u can free up. Its going to be 2GB per ROM slot. So if u want one. Or two. Or three...

I have pretty much all backups in sd-ext. I got a 32GB card tho. I just wish we could have it remap storage for sd-ext.

Im thinking we cant for the same reason for when we put apps on our sd-ext things dont work like notifications or widgets. Not sure if thats correct as to why or not...

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Looks like I have to get my a$$ in gear, dump everything, and start from scratch after this comes out. Gotta make the change from BS.


----------



## basoodler

I've only got an 8gb ext card.. I can use my portable hard drive to store stuff though :-/


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> I've only got an 8gb ext card.. I can use my portable hard drive to store stuff though :-/


Well it only utilizes the sdcard not sd-ext. So ur internal storage. Not the removable lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yup. We're all equal on that 8gb, which could be why he chose it


----------



## freddy0872

But im trying to understand why were not able to use the external sd card. 32GB is much more effective! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

freddy0872 said:


> Well it only utilizes the sdcard not sd-ext. So ur internal storage. Not the removable lol
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I understand that.. my internal is almost full now because I have apps for school like a multisim and I keep a copy of a virtual machine running windows 7 on my external







and tons on c++ files and vb files for a website I'm doing.

The machines at school don't share files saved on them between computers so if I can't get on the PC I saved it on I am SOL. I do have 2 60gb WD "my passport" drives can put stuff on .. but I can't bring it up to cheat on tests







off those lol

Hell I've been looking for an IDE for c++ I can run from my phone .. I may just break down and buy a 32gb card


----------



## Obsidian

It uses your /sdcard which has 8 gb not your internal memory which is another 8 with 4 being usable... So just move the stuff from your /sdcard to your internal.. Get rid of your old safestrap folder and move everything in your /download file to your ext.

Trust me there is really no reason to use your internal /sdcard because your phone and all your apps can store stuff to your /ext sdcard interchangeably

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Also do you guys realize where your roms are stored now? Lol your internal memory... So now you just get to choose how much space you want to use. It automatically allocates 500mb for system and 300mb cache. You get to decide how much extra storage you want to allocate with the smallest being 1024mb so 1gig up to 4gigs

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> But im trying to understand why were not able to use the external sd card. 32GB is much more effective!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


First, everything Obsidian said.
Second, the reason it doesn't use the external SDCard is because everybody has different sizes and classes and speeds for that, making it a troubleshooting nightmare. We're allowed to learn from Apple in this regard. Only use a constant hardware set.


----------



## skatastic

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> First, everything Obsidian said.
> Second, the reason it doesn't use the external SDCard is because everybody has different sizes and classes and speeds for that, making it a troubleshooting nightmare. We're allowed to learn from Apple in this regard. Only use a constant hardware set.


Yeah that's why Apple designs their products to keep people from replacing their own battery, adding additional storage, and with a closed source operating system; because it keeps troubleshooting easier. It's definitely not so they can force people to pay a service fee for a new battery, charge obscene amounts for devices with more pre-installed capacity, or to keep the user doing no more than they want to allow.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Missed the point on that entirely. On a related note, halogen headlamps look sort of blue.

It DOES make troubleshooting easier. That's why they originally did it, long before cell phones could fit in a pocket. The benefit was that they gained a reputation as stable and working properly out of the box, as opposed to windows and msdos, which had countless hardware variations throwing wrenches in the works. That stability was a genius marketing device.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The point is that by using the internal sdcard, hashcode has erased all variables relating to various micro sdcards being used by the masses.


----------



## Obsidian

Just wanted to let everyone know that i added two new roms and that I added their build dates. I will continue to do this and when a rom is updated i will move it to the top of the list

I added "9-10 CM9 unofficial aosp" . Compiled by Pooka using DH and Hash's code...

So those of you that want an updated cm9 build thank Pooka for compiling it... You can check what your current rom is built from your phones info

I also added "Speedlite AOKP v2.0 by JP1044" ... He just released this on the 5th

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r17


----------



## skatastic

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> It DOES make troubleshooting easier. That's why they originally did it, long before cell phones could fit in a pocket. The benefit was that they gained a reputation as stable and working properly out of the box, as opposed to windows and msdos, which had countless hardware variations throwing wrenches in the works. That stability was a genius marketing device.


Sorry for getting off topic but basically all the stability credit that Apple gets is based on their closed source, fixed hardware philosophy. So MS should get more credit for making an OS that is flexible to lots of different hardware combinations whereas Apple just designed their OS around the easiest to configure hardware.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

So, you agree. The mac was stable when the pc was erratic. It gained them fanatical followers (who they now milk for every last cent)

It's a very solid strategy and is relevant to the internal sdcard issue. Use the hardware EVERY moto phone has in common so that every user can get the full benefits


----------



## SamuriHL

FYI soak emails just started going out.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> FYI soak emails just started going out.


247? Good to hear


----------



## woddale

I saw that I was on last one told them I was rooted wonder if Ill get an invite?


----------



## SamuriHL

Hey you answered honestly.  The emails have gone out so no idea. I'm not signing up since I'm on 247 already and I don't want to take a spot from someone else.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

MIRROR to the link in the OP with the plain CM9 build. Note: SSv3 testers have reported that this (and any other ICS ROMs) doesn't work in it. Not that it much matters, since we don't have it yet to try installing with it. Just thought I'd throw it out there for anyone who DID get a copy from Hashcode. Don't bother attempting to flash anything but the most recent JB builds from 10/8 on


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> FYI soak emails just started going out.


Sweet! Obviously I've been outta the loop for a while. What was the last build we saw come thru?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Sweet! Obviously I've been outta the loop for a while. What was the last build we saw come thru?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Should end up being 247.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

soak test emails! Sweet .

That sets the time frame for release for what? A week or so?

I may actually mess with jelly bean rooms after an OTA.
I didn't get an email, which is fine. I can put off fxz'n my phone for a few days.

How is 247 anyway.. I remember samurai said its got special stuff in it lol.. but are there any noticeable changes otherwise?


----------



## SamuriHL

It's a great build. The best the Bionic has ever run for me. I've been running it since it was leaked. No issues. And yes, it's got a JB patch that all Moto ICS phones will need to be able to install JB. RAZR and D4 will get their update with the patch.....later.







Don't mess with leaked JB builds without talking to me first, though. ROMS are fine. But, leaked JB builds which will be coming in the next couple weeks, not so much. At least, not yet.


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian, you need to see something....I SHOULD PM this to you but....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32715214&postcount=17

Please, people, don't go insane with that. It should be used for emergencies ONLY but...WOW. Just freaking wow. Ignore the GSM crap in that post. That's not the interesting part. Look closer.







Obsidian, you get what that is and what it means for bricked phones? And other....potential? (No, not unlocking....people haven't a clue on that)


----------



## basoodler

Did he reflash the 232 boot loader/kernal in the omap 4? (Omap flash) 
From a new build to 232? He never says why his phone was dead








But I assume that would be the issue.

If so then that opens the proverbial can of worms.


----------



## SamuriHL

I know why it was dead. He flashed something he shouldn't have. Perma-bricked with no AP Fastboot. The OMAP flashing fixed it so he could then flash with fastboot again to get a working system. He flashed the 905 FXZ and then did the 232 update. The concept of being able to recover from a perma-brick is rather....interesting, wouldn't you say?


----------



## basoodler

What exactly is the omap flash doing.. forcing fast boot? Or restoring a broken boot loader to allow the fast boot and recovery to run?

Edit:

After reading the thread, what I gather is it allows you to "blank" the phone. Which is essentially deleting the mnm -bootloader file , it them flashes a boot loader to the CPU.. which allows you to fxz the phone and restore.

t appears like someone is trying to flash a different boot loader on xda and isn't having luck. And the jury is still out on restoring 905 on >232 builds. Which would be helpful to everyone who moved on


----------



## SamuriHL

It's kind of difficult to fully explain but I'll try with a PC analogy. This is a POOR analogy at best but might help at least get the concept explained.

On a PC you have a firmware/bios and then an OS. On new PC's, you can have a secure UEFI bios, right? In that case, you have to have everything signed. So let's treat the BIOS PC as the unlocked bootloader, and the UEFI bios as the locked bootloader in our analogy. The BIOS PC allows you to flash and install whatever you want. The UEFI PC requires all kinds of signed files in order to update and install an OS.

So on our Bionic, we have mbmloader which is akin to the bios/uefi. There are two versions of mbmloader...the secure version we have on our retail bionics and the unsecure version that engineering phones internal to Moto get to use. Flashing the wrong one on either phone will brick the device at the "bios/firmware" level. That means no part of the bootloader will operate. No AP Fastboot. Nothing.

The OMAP files that are in that post restore the mbmloader so that you can boot back up into AP Fastboot and flash an OS back onto the phone. Think of it like reflashing the BIOS/UEFI of a PC. We needed the signed OMAP files in order to flash our phones at the OMAP level. We have them now. This is super insanely awesome. As important as FXZ's are.

I hope I didn't butcher the analogy too bad and that it helped get a grasp of what we're talking about.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The short story.. If someone is on a leak beyond 235+, does this mean they can get back to 905 and the legit upgrade path?

If so, I'm probably jumping to 247 tonight after the first few in the house fall asleep


----------



## SamuriHL

Unknown. It will be tested on bionics that are NOT people's main phone, but, I honestly have no idea if it'll work or not. Even if it did, it's not what I'd consider a "recommended process". It involves an insane amount of risk. Much more so than the process the House of Bionic uses to move from build to build. I honestly have no idea if it'll work or not though.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Gotcha. I haven't read the how to post yet. Not at the pc


----------



## SamuriHL

Scary frightening low level stuff that requires you to perma brick your phone first. Not...fun.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Wait, you've got to be bricked first? That's no fun at all. I was envisioning a sort of Uber Reset from what I read on the post. Not really sure why it couldn't be used as such, so long as you don't try to shortcut the instructions. They're incredibly short and don't allow for trimming of steps anyway. Just saying that the process looks pretty darned simple. It does ridiculously awesome stuff to your phone. All awesome stuff has an inherent danger level. More awesome = More danger, but More Danger != More Awesome


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It could almost be automated, but it's 5 commands, which may require a reboot and an ADB connection to signal the reboot.


----------



## SamuriHL

Except the commands they give you to erase the mbmloader partition no workie.  Unsupported. I know how to do it in an automated way, but, I don't like the idea.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> The short story.. If someone is on a leak beyond 235+, does this mean they can get back to 905 and the legit upgrade path?
> 
> If so, I'm probably jumping to 247 tonight after the first few in the house fall asleep


Sorry I didn't get to your post first so that I could have explained to Pooka why we wouldn't want everyone to start thinking and expecting that we can do things that we can't yet... Also yes you should have pm me that lol. Pooka you should know better 

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Sorry I didn't get to your post first so that I could have explained to Pooka why we wouldn't want everyone to start thinking and expecting that we can do things that we can't yet... Also yes you should have pm me that lol. Pooka you should know better
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


Bahhhhhh, come on.  Gotta have a little excitement once in a while. LMAO


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Except the commands they give you to erase the mbmloader partition no workie. Unsupported. I know how to do it in an automated way, but, I don't like the idea.


Me either... It has the potential to truly and utterly destroy a whole lot of phones. Now keeping it to a less user friendly version would be great so that if someone bricks their phone (or wants to get back to you know what) it could be done.

I would honestly rather have someone have to ship their phone to have it done by someone that knows what they are doing or at least to be walked through step by step by someone. Posting it may lead people without the right amount of ability to kill their phone

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Bahhhhhh, come on.  Gotta have a little excitement once in a while. LMAO


I agree... Like SSv3 coming out lol

Just playin... that's awesome and yes the bionic community could definitely use a bit of excitement kicked into it right now 

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Me either... It has the potential to truly and utterly destroy a whole lot of phones. Now keeping it to a less user friendly version would be great so that if someone bricks their phone (or wants to get back to you know what) it could be done.
> 
> I would honestly rather have someone have to ship their phone to have it done by someone that knows what they are doing or at least to be walked through step by step by someone. Posting it may lead people without the right amount of ability to kill their phone
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


You'll notice I didn't post it and will never do so publicly. It's incredibly dangerous and irresponsible to intentionally brick your phone unless it's a backup you don't mind frying. And there are people in that situation looking into it. As a last resort tool, this could be great. I can make a package to automate this for those that are totally screwed. Sort of an addon module to the HoB. I see value there....but that's about it. I'm curious about the possibilities, sure, but, not enough for people to rush out and start bricking phones to try it.


----------



## SamuriHL

(And by addon module, I mean a private come to me for help module....not a go get this download and have fun module)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

How should I know better? I ask these questions to get the answers out where people can see them as much as to have the answer myself. Because of that "get the solution before the problem arises" habit, I've never soft or hard bricked a phone.

Related: why does the phone need to be mega-bricked for this to function? Does the omapflash not work if you already have a legit functioning mbm?

Edit: I did soft brick my dx once, but nothing an SBF couldn't repair.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Because I've never bricked, I'm not familiar with unbricking, I guess. So my knowledge of what to do when it happens is very minimal. I'm more aware of what to not do that results in paperweight status than I am of how to recover from it.


----------



## basoodler

It bricks it by deleting the mbmloader thing is what I think they mean.

Deleting that file makes your phone worthless if the subsequent reflash fails


----------



## SamuriHL

The person who tried it earlier apparently couldn't get it to work with a valid mdmloader. I know how to make it invalid. I'll leave it at that. Then the omap tool will work its magic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> The person who tried it earlier apparently couldn't get it to work with a valid mdmloader. I know how to make it invalid. I'll leave it at that. Then the omap tool will work its magic.


I imagine that I could probably figure out a way to brick, but I really don't want to try to.


----------



## basoodler

I take it the mbmloader is sort of a key of sorts. And there is no way in hell to use this to replace the boot loader because flashing this does not touch the boot loader code..


----------



## SamuriHL

mbmloader is literally the first thing that gets loaded. Like I said, it's like the BIOS on a PC. More or less.


----------



## woddale

I got a Question Im back on 905 stock how do I erase stuff from my external card.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> mbmloader is literally the first thing that gets loaded. Like I said, it's like the BIOS on a PC. More or less.


I know you said this isn't a step towards bootloader unlocking, but what about bootloader replacement?


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I know you said this isn't a step towards bootloader unlocking, but what about bootloader replacement?


No. The files are signed. That's why it's so exciting to have them. You can't just flash whatever you want. The OMAP processor is one secure little bad ass.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

So it's in the processor itself, that the lock down resides, then..

I knew this was a for real thing. I was just kind of hoping for a potential exploit at low level instead of during boot. Something along the lines of SLIC patched BIOS files for a PC


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, they secured the living hell out of this thing. It's not going to happen. Any kind of modification would trip the security. And that's bad.


----------



## SamuriHL

Update on the soak situation. The confirmation emails are going out this weekend to those who filled out the survey. The soak itself won't start until next weekend with ota to come the following week.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

To touch on something you mentioned earlier.. JB leaks. You said not to flash them (for reasons that are obvious), but are the files inside generally extractable and useful in any way? That is to ask if we might see new roms built on JB with moto camera and radio drivers properly implemented?


----------



## SamuriHL

No, not in any way. They are useful to me, however, so I can start to get a sense of what we're in for once the JB builds start to leak. Until we get an ICS FXZ, however, installing them is idiotic at best. You'd be stuck on it until we get the ICS FXZ....not even a way forward to a new build. So, don't. Cause I have zero way to support anyone that does.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

That was just curiosity. I'm not about to jump on to a new and unidentified security setup with a possible new bootloader. I have no idea if we even could find those builds without being on the upcoming ota. I'm guessing not, since the cheesecake method requires that you be on the upgrade path, doesn't it? We're all miles from being near it, assuming that JB will be an upgrade from the ICS OTA. I don't know a soul who's gotten the official ICS upgrade


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> We're all miles from being near it, assuming that JB will be an upgrade from the ICS OTA. I don't know a soul who's gotten the official ICS upgrade


A lot of us are on the build that'll be the OTA update. Cheesecake won't work on ICS. However, thankfully some people have 905 Bionics that won't get upgraded so they can cheesecake for us. "But how are they going to find updates for new builds if they're not on them?!!" I hear you scream.....Simple. Magic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I like magic. Then again, I do believe in faeries too


----------



## SamuriHL

Hey Obsidian...am I hearing right....SS3 allows stock builds to be installed??? As in, I could install 905 inside slot 1, as an example? That could have cheesecake implications.


----------



## zebinadams

Just curious, but would an official OTA to ICS have any better battery life than any current ICS builds?


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Hey Obsidian...am I hearing right....SS3 allows stock builds to be installed??? As in, I could install 905 inside slot 1, as an example? That could have cheesecake implications.


No unfortunately hash said it would have kernel issues. We would basically need a kexec GB edition of 905 to work with SSv3 which was built for ICS :-(

That woulda been frakin sweet! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Probably better than the leaks. By a little. Definitely better than cm or aokp


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> No unfortunately hash said it would have kernel issues. We would basically need a kexec GB edition of 905 to work with SSv3 which was built for ICS :-(
> 
> That woulda been frakin sweet!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


It would be worth the effort for someone to write it. Since you could use it to set up the cheesecake factory on top of an ICS or JB phone going forward. That has massive value.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Couldn't you spoof a version number in that case? Have it report as 905, even though it's not?

For that matter, what's to prevent someone from doing this with an ics build?


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Couldn't you spoof a version number in that case? Have it report as 905, even though it's not?
> 
> For that matter, what's to prevent someone from doing this with an ics build?


Cheesecake doesn't work on ICS. They increased the security. You can spoof versions by changing your build.prop file and that's the "magic" I was talking about. But it has to be done from a pre-ICS phone.


----------



## basoodler

Are you guys hearing a bunch of complaining about the IPhone 5. In the last week I've seen Facebook rants about the navigation, the phone seeming less solid , no car chargers available at stores.

Did apple inadvertently level the playing field? The Samsung S3 is pretty stiff competition along with the razr phones.. (I played with a razr M yesterday and wasn't super impressed though)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Ahh. I was wondering if the OS itself was the limiting factor.


----------



## Obsidian

woddale said:


> I got a Question Im back on 905 stock how do I erase stuff from my external card.


Hey woddale sorry that no one got back to you. I assume you just fxz'd? What do you mean how do you delete stuff from your ext sd card? If you are still plugged into your computer you can turn on mass storage and use your computer to delete or add files to your phone's storage or you just use a file manager to do it on the phone.

Also if someone told you you need to be on stock to upgrade to an ics leak it doesn't mean completely stock. You can download any file manager you want like root explorer and still be able to upgrade.

Please clarify exactly what you mean. And is this wooddale from eclipse forums or something?

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Are you guys hearing a bunch of complaining about the IPhone 5. In the last week I've seen Facebook rants about the navigation, the phone seeming less solid , no car chargers available at stores.
> 
> Did apple inadvertently level the playing field? The Samsung S3 is pretty stiff competition along with the razr phones.. (I played with a razr M yesterday and wasn't super impressed though)


The Razr M was built to be a "midgrade" affordable phone. It only cost $150 w/contract the day it was released. The Razr HD & HD Maxx will be the next top of the line model people will be getting their selves into. That being said the razr m is a great phone for the money and better than the razr while giving Moto/Google a good way to test some new technology in a real world setting

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


----------



## Obsidian

FYI SSv3 is making progress. Hashcode has been working on the "delete" function. It is what allows you to delete a rom slot you built. Obviously this is a good thing because it allows you to make space and also remake a slot if you realize you need more or less storage memory for that particular slot (remember I told you that you will have the option to choose between 1 - 4 gigs per)

When I posted my first post about it I was given v3.01 So obviously he has been putting in a lot of time and effort because Hash just sent me v3.03

The more I use it the more I like it. Having the ability to switch roms in a matter of seconds on reboot is amazing. For those of you who never actually use their unsafe side because of the time it takes to switch in v2.XX you will now. Also having the ability to install and test up to 5 roms (4 + stock) is amazing.

I'll check in again soon with another update

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


----------



## SamuriHL

You may yet convert me to a SS user.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> You may yet convert me to a SS user.


Once you try it out you will be sold... We're up to v3.04 now. It's buttery.

Oh and JB builds (and ICS soon) won't boot from SS v2.0 or BS so I don't know what options you have lol

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


----------



## SamuriHL

To not use roms?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Once you try it out you will be sold... We're up to v3.04 now. It's buttery.
> 
> Oh and JB builds (and ICS soon) won't boot from SS v2.0 or BS so I don't know what options you have lol
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


Does this mean that the Github files for ics are being updated to work with ssv3? I'll be sure to keep an eye on WHEN it happens. I'd hate to not notice it and flash a fresh build in v2, only to find it unusable


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Does this mean that the Github files for ics are being updated to work with ssv3? I'll be sure to keep an eye on WHEN it happens. I'd hate to not notice it and flash a fresh build in v2, only to find it unusable


I would just make the switch now pooka! Its working seamlessly! Very excited and happy with it!

Question for y'all tho. What is everyone using for camera in JB? I can't seem to get camera 360 to function for me. Any ideas?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Hey everyone Hashcode will be Beta releasing Safestrap v 3.04 in the next couple hours. He has asked me not to create a mirror (for logistical reasons). So below is a link to where he would like you to download it from, his blog. Also on his blog will be release notes and instructions.

http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/downloads/

If you run into a problem or have questions please come back here. Myself and Freddy0872 will be able to help you much quicker than if you try to ask Hash himself. Both of us have been using and testing SSv3 for Hash so we know it very well now.

Also this is a whole moto platform release so Hash won't have time to help 6 different phone communities at once so I want to help keep the Bionic Community running smoothly.

Thanks,
Obsidian

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Just as obsidian stated. If anyone needs help with SSv3 hit me or obsidian up.

Ill be on Google talk always. I've got it up on my phone and nexus 7 as well.

Gtalk: fredsinzjr

This is a huge step for all of us! Probably one of the greatest/coolest/most awesome things I've tried yet!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Ok, so can we flash the builds built on old ICS source? Meaning from my last compile back to the 7/25 based roms?


----------



## woddale

Obsidian said:


> Hey woddale sorry that no one got back to you. I assume you just fxz'd? What do you mean how do you delete stuff from your ext sd card? If you are still plugged into your computer you can turn on mass storage and use your computer to delete or add files to your phone's storage or you just use a file manager to do it on the phone.
> 
> Also if someone told you you need to be on stock to upgrade to an ics leak it doesn't mean completely stock. You can download any file manager you want like root explorer and still be able to upgrade.
> 
> Please clarify exactly what you mean. And is this wooddale from eclipse forums or something?
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


Sorry I didnt explain myself needed to send phone back but after I postedI remembered I dont need to send my card back. I went into recovery before I fxzd and it did say I was rooted and running rom after I ckd again and it was clean. Thanks again


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> FYI SSv3 is making progress. Hashcode has been working on the "delete" function. It is what allows you to delete a rom slot you built. Obviously this is a good thing because it allows you to make space and also remake a slot if you realize you need more or less storage memory for that particular slot (remember I told you that you will have the option to choose between 1 - 4 gigs per)
> 
> When I posted my first post about it I was given v3.01 So obviously he has been putting in a lot of time and effort because Hash just sent me v3.03
> 
> The more I use it the more I like it. Having the ability to switch roms in a matter of seconds on reboot is amazing. For those of you who never actually use their unsafe side because of the time it takes to switch in v2.XX you will now. Also having the ability to install and test up to 5 roms (4 + stock) is amazing.
> 
> I'll check in again soon with another update
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


The almost instantaneous switching will open new worlds to me. I never use anything but blur roms because of how much I use webtop. The idea of being able to do a quick reboot to use it on stock has me super psyched!

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Ok, so can we flash the builds built on old ICS source? Meaning from my last compile back to the 7/25 based roms?


Yes with 3.04 you are more than welcome to flash older ics builds. I wouldn't trust the fact that some are still BS friendly only. Still stick with the SS compatible roms only. Please and thank you! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Yes with 3.04 you are more than welcome to flash older ics builds. I wouldn't trust the fact that some are still BS friendly only. Still stick with the SS compatible roms only. Please and thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I just want to run my DD CM9. It's SS friendly, so I'm golden. I don't even know which are BS only. Honestly, I don't even know what other AOSP based ROMs are out there right now.

Just finished flashing it and gapps. Rebooting now


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I just want to run my DD CM9. It's SS friendly, so I'm golden. I don't even know which are BS only. Honestly, I don't even know what other AOSP based ROMs are out there right now.
> 
> Just finished flashing it and gapps. Rebooting now


I believe that the only BS only ROMs are mostly the blur based ROMs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

freddy0872 said:


> I would just make the switch now pooka! Its working seamlessly! Very excited and happy with it!
> 
> Question for y'all tho. What is everyone using for camera in JB? I can't seem to get camera 360 to function for me. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


i use camera zoom fx and never encounter issue. Maybe clear app cache and/or dalvik cache?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Ahh, well I use stock if I want to run Blur based. I suppose there's something to be said for trimming out the bloat, but otherwise I can't see the reason to switch to a different Blur ROM


----------



## freddy0872

Orasion said:


> i use camera zoom fx and never encounter issue. Maybe clear app cache and/or dalvik cache?


Thanks man! I'll look into that then!

***edit***
So I just decided to try it again. And it just worked. Not to sure wtf was up with it but hey whatever lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> I believe that the only BS only ROMs are mostly the blur based ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I actually don't know of a single rom that is bs only. BS uses the preinstall partition to install roms , just like SSv1.XX & SSv2.XX, so they're interchangeable (I'm 90% sure on that)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Currently have aokp 10/14 and cm9 10/11 multiboot setup. Liking the ability to stay on cm9 during work, then swap to a JB build for after work testing. It takes about fifteen to twenty seconds to interrupt the boot process and switch the active ROM slot, then boot as normal.

Side note: the torch toggle works in aokp-jb 10/14, but not cm9. Guess it's time to see what's different in the old vs. new code


----------



## jwjones2

I want to pipe in to say SS3 is amazing in terms of a step forward in way we will use our phone and CAN use our phones. A locked bootloader is frustrating but the ability to switch ROMs in this way is really new and unique. I set SS3 up last night; it was painless and now gives me the ability to try some of the JB ROMs I didn't have time to try before and then switch quickly back to a more stable ROM when camera or webtop or some other uncommon but sometimes necessary feature is needed. You can have a phone where everything works while playing with the experimental side of things.

Also wanted to say thanks for the information in this thread. I bought a RAZR (which is really just a Bionic with a few better hardware features--like a much nicer screen--but otherwise the same) and still come to this thread for new information. I haven't yet found something similar in the RAZR forums. This is a great thread.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

There was an app last year called Boot Manager that did this same thing, but not nearly as well.


----------



## basoodler

Ugh is it possible to replace the screen on a bionic?


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> Ugh is it possible to replace the screen on a bionic?


Nope... There might be but financially it wouldn't make sense with the Bionic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

jwjones2 said:


> I want to pipe in to say SS3 is amazing in terms of a step forward in way we will use our phone and CAN use our phones. A locked bootloader is frustrating but the ability to switch ROMs in this way is really new and unique. I set SS3 up last night; it was painless and now gives me the ability to try some of the JB ROMs I didn't have time to try before and then switch quickly back to a more stable ROM when camera or webtop or some other uncommon but sometimes necessary feature is needed. You can have a phone where everything works while playing with the experimental side of things.
> 
> Also wanted to say thanks for the information in this thread. I bought a RAZR (which is really just a Bionic with a few better hardware features--like a much nicer screen--but otherwise the same) and still come to this thread for new information. I haven't yet found something similar in the RAZR forums. This is a great thread.


I'm so glad to hear that you still come here (post bionic) and to let you know I was just like you and couldn't find anything like this so I made it 

You could do the same and copy my idea and create a sister thread in the Razr section. I know I will do the same with my next phone. (and trust me when I say that great, knowledgeable people (like my wonderful regulars here) will soon show up to help you.) They just need the place to do it.

Feel free to steal my format or information. This goes for anyone who moves to a different phone 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Obsidian said:


> Nope... There might be but financially it wouldn't make sense with the Bionic
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I just looked at what I need tool wise.. I am an electronics guy (soon to be engineer).. I am sure I can now that I look at it

I will make a tutorial of the process.. especially disassembling it.. might help someone someday lol


----------



## SamuriHL

basoodler said:


> I just looked at what I need tool wise.. I am an electronics guy (soon to be engineer).. I am sure I can now that I look at it
> 
> I will make a tutorial of the process.. especially disassembling it.. might help someone someday lol


Like this?


----------



## basoodler

Yea probably lol..

Its amazing that the phone works flawlessly with a cracked screen


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> I just looked at what I need tool wise.. I am an electronics guy (soon to be engineer).. I am sure I can now that I look at it
> 
> I will make a tutorial of the process.. especially disassembling it.. might help someone someday lol


It can always be done but I personally wouldn't waste the time and money on it. (but I've already got my foot half way out the door) So sure spend the $50 on the screen and hopefully that's all that's broken 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

My next upgrade is about a year from now.. not sure where I could get one cheaper


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> My next upgrade is about a year from now.. not sure where I could get one cheaper


I think obsidian is referring to the insurance from vzw thru asurion.
Could be wrong tho lol. Its 100 to replace a phone thru them.

I disassembled my d2g. And looking at bionic I think it'll be easier since there isn't a slide out mechanism. Which was a complete bish to put together! Good luck man! Shouldn't be to to bad tho

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I just did a couple I pod touches and they were not bad.

I am kind of shocked it cracked.. its been dropped a bunch and never had an issue..
Today it hit right on the top corner and it cracked all to hell.


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> My next upgrade is about a year from now.. not sure where I could get one cheaper


Oh... That's what I was talking about... I assumed your upgrade was available... Bionics are still selling for $200 + on swappa so I guess it isn't a bad idea

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r21


----------



## jwjones2

Obsidian said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you still come here (post bionic) and to let you know I was just like you and couldn't find anything like this so I made it
> 
> You could do the same and copy my idea and create a sister thread in the Razr section. I know I will do the same with my next phone. (and trust me when I say that great, knowledgeable people (like my wonderful regulars here) will soon show up to help you.) They just need the place to do it.
> 
> Feel free to steal my format or information. This goes for anyone who moves to a different phone
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Thanks! I will consider doing that. I just don't know about having the time enough to devote to keeping everything active.

Again, thanks for your time and effort and all the others that contribute to this thread.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Looks like I have some major revisions to do to my bionic. I've been sticking to the old leak and liquid rom since it worked so well. But all this awesomeness can't be passed up any longer.

I'll probably wait until after the ics update is really official, and to see if any bugs crop up on safestrap. It pisses my wife off when that phones not working!


----------



## docluv01

Hey guys, is there a changelog for the nightly builds of CM9 and AOKP of JB?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Try the respective websites for each rom? Other than the ota feature and continuing hardware support, I don't think hashcode and dhacker are adding code. I'm pretty sure they're just making the phone actually WORK


----------



## milski65

Off topic, looks like Dan R. is back on the scene. Has got motofail2go root for Razr M and some other phones. Might work with Razr HD. This is pretty huge.

S%&t. Trying to upload link. No luck so far.


----------



## SamuriHL

Yup. As CellZealot said, if you appreciate the fact that Dan R continues to release root exploits, go to his paypal account and donate a few bucks to him. It's the least this community can do.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32888705&postcount=1


----------



## milski65

Thanks for the link Samuri. And as Cell and you have pointed out, that SHOULD be a foregone conclusion. BTW, thank you for HOB.


----------



## SamuriHL

You're quite welcome.


----------



## woddale

Any news on OTA? I did last one but told them I rooted havent got an invite yet lol


----------



## SamuriHL

Nothing anyone will like. Apparently Moto is now debating on whether to ship 246 or 247. This has big implications. 246=No JB coming for bionic. 247=Hopefully.....We won't know til the soak starts on Friday. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milski65

SamuriHL said:


> Nothing anyone will like. Apparently Moto is now debating on whether to ship 246 or 247. This has big implications. 246=No JB coming for bionic. 247=Hopefully.....We won't know til the soak starts on Friday. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!


HOLY MARY MOTHER OF GOD!. WTF is going on? This is like some bad soap opera.


----------



## SamuriHL

I don't know. Consider me on the frustrated side of the equation. ESPECIALLY if 246 does get selected. Then I get to support a thousand HoB users crying in the night "How do I downgrade from 247? OMGZ PONIES!". FML.


----------



## milski65

SamuriHL said:


> I don't know. Consider me on the frustrated side of the equation. ESPECIALLY if 246 does get selected. Then I get to support a thousand HoB users crying in the night "How do I downgrade from 247? OMGZ PONIES!". FML.


I've followed your threads. You're a better man than I am  You may have to take a long hiatus. I missed the possibility of 246 as the possible final update. Hopefully it won't come to that. At least for your sanity.


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, I'm gonna go insane.


----------



## woddale

SamuriHL said:


> I don't know. Consider me on the frustrated side of the equation. ESPECIALLY if 246 does get selected. Then I get to support a thousand HoB users crying in the night "How do I downgrade from 247? OMGZ PONIES!". FML.


Sam no matter what you will figure a way out.


----------



## SamuriHL

woddale said:


> Sam no matter what you will figure a way out.


Oh I already have one. It's not a big deal at all. It's just all the people who will panic won't bother listening or reading and will start doing...stuff. If you're on 247 and 246 goes OTA (idiots if that happens), you use the House of Bionic, select 246, then install. Follow directions. Done. Downgraded to 246 without issue.


----------



## woddale

Whats your guess? I think its gonna be 247 because they still got there a$$ covered. Did all the invites ho out already?


----------



## SamuriHL

Confirmations have not gone out. If they don't go out by thursday night, then the soak won't be this week and will REALLY piss people off. I actually had a feeling we might see a nonsense move like this since 246 has been on the servers this whole time, and there's precedence for releasing an older build as OTA. So I don't know. I really don't.


----------



## woddale

Dont make any sense does it? What do you expect from Moto remember what they did with the first Ota everybody knew it was no good before it came out.


----------



## SamuriHL

Well, it depends as to whether it makes sense or not. If they can't deliver JB before March, then yes, it makes sense not to bother with 247 as there will NEVER be a JB build. And if it takes 3-5 months to create a new build, it doesn't give them any wiggle room. One slipped date and it's over. (18 months of support....and it's NOT just a Moto decision on that one). So, the question is, 246 and then 100 bucks per bionic? Or 247 and hope to hell the JB build is early? Moto's hedging their bets.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm following the financial strategy part of this just fine, but I don't understand how 246 means no JB and 247 means a possible JB? I'm sure I missed something somewhere. Or perhaps it's in a different thread. Don't know. All I am asking is if you have a quick answer as to why 246 would mean JB is an outright no-go


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes, sure. 246 was originally going to be the OTA. 247 was created later when the Atrix 2 ICS upgrade was delayed a bit. It includes a patch that RAZR and D4 phones will also need to have in order to allow JB to be installed. (Similar to how 905 was released to allow ICS to install over GB). So, 247 will allow us to have JB. 246 doesn't include that patch and would require a new patch to be put out on top of 246. Since we have an 18 month window of support, that leaves us until March. There is NO WAY they're going to get a new patch on top of 246 and then get a JB build on top of that in the time remaining. So, 247 NOW, or we will not see JB.


----------



## woddale

SamuriHL said:


> Well, it depends as to whether it makes sense or not. If they can't deliver JB before March, then yes, it makes sense not to bother with 247 as there will NEVER be a JB build. And if it takes 3-5 months to create a new build, it doesn't give them any wiggle room. One slipped date and it's over. (18 months of support....and it's NOT just a Moto decision on that one). So, the question is, 246 and then 100 bucks per bionic? Or 247 and hope to hell the JB build is early? Moto's hedging their bets.


If you put it that way a money perspective it makes no sense at all. I have always thought that the Bionic was juzt as good or better than the Razr but the Razr is king not the Bio. So whatever they do it should be to save face and support there product and make believers out of non believers


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Ahh. I didn't realize that there needed to be groundwork laid for that upgrade. I knew nothing about the 905 update havig it because I got mine right as 905 was happening and wasn't very knowledgable in depth on anything Bionic at the time. I'm still not, but I wasn't then either.


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, this isn't looking good. We'll see what they end up doing. But if it's 246, kiss JB goodbye. If we get 247, there's at least hope.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

woddale said:


> If you put it that way a money perspective it makes no sense at all. I have always thought that the Bionic was juzt as good or better than the Razr but the Razr is king not the Bio. So whatever they do it should be to save face and support there product and make believers out of non believers


If Moto was even remotely worried about saving face or meeting their customers expectations, we'd have had unlocked bootloaders no later than when the D3 was released


----------



## SamuriHL

That's not Moto's doing. Even Samsung had to bow to VZW on that one. So no.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

But they've recently added devices with unlockable bootloaders. Is there a valid reason they couldn't put legacy devices on that list? Something like an abandonware status?


----------



## SamuriHL

The Bionic can't be unlocked, so, it's pointless. And they don't like to allow unlockable bootloaders. They require developer devices now a days.


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah buddy unfortunately it is a VZW thing... Their opinion is that unlocking bootloaders will lead to unknown stress to their network and cause them to have to deal with customer issues that are caused by bad kernels and roms... I've posted this before but this is the only known "official" response from VZW.










Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## Obsidian

But yes since Google took over Moto they are pushing on Verizon even more and are unlocking as many future bootloaders as possible. The idea is open source...

Clearly unlocked bootloaders are along that path and by doing that they get hundreds of "free" devs working on their phones. Imagine how many ideas and development these companies have gotten for free due to things like an unlocked bootloader. Also the community around the phone grows so much bigger and creates a buzz, which raises sales. So the manufacturers have no reason to want to keep them locked...

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## SamuriHL

And it's total BS.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> The Bionic can't be unlocked, so, it's pointless. And they don't like to allow unlockable bootloaders. They require developer devices now a days.


So the encryption they put on it can't be decrypted by them? That doesn't make sense... Unless they are worried about a leak from within the company... People need to understand that all bootloaders are locked. But what we consider a "locked" bootloader is one that has been encrypted to prevent it from being unlocked.

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## woddale

The bootloader cant be unlocked or they just wont. What about the S3 dont you think Verizon just let it get by because sll tge rest were.


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> So the encryption they put on it can't be decrypted by them? That doesn't make sense... Unless they are worried about a leak from within the company... People need to understand that all bootloaders are locked. But what we consider a "locked" bootloader is one that has been encrypted to prevent it from being unlocked.
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


I've explained before but I'll throw it out there again. Matt and I have talked about this before, as well. When the retail Bionics are created, there's a write once memory location that's written to. When it's set, the phone will only accept a signed bootloader. This is done at the OMAP level. They call this an eFuse. And they SUCK for blowing it to set the bootloader security on. Jackasses. Since it's blown, it can't be turned off. And makes it not possible to unlock without bricking it.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> And it's total BS.


I agree to a point. I do believe there are a lot of stupid people out there that would call customer service to complain about ish happening on their custom setup... But not enough to cause an issue. Custom roms already do more damage than any kernel could do.

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> I've explained before but I'll throw it out there again. Matt and I have talked about this before, as well. When the retail Bionics are created, there's a write once memory location that's written to. When it's set, the phone will only accept a signed bootloader. This is done at the OMAP level. They call this an eFuse. And they SUCK for blowing it to set the bootloader security on. Jackasses. Since it's blown, it can't be turned off. And makes it not possible to unlock without bricking it.


Yet they continue to upgrade the mbm-loader on new releases .. I suppose the question is, can they release a signed bootloader in a release that allows unsigned zips to be flashed?

I guess the issue here is that we don't all understand the bootloader itself. Perhaps I'm more meaning a recovery that doesn't require signed moto-foo. Or would it still brick when someone flashed a custom kernel?


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> I agree to a point. I do believe there are a lot of stupid people out there that would call customer service to complain about ish happening on their custom setup... But not enough to cause an issue. Custom roms already do more damage than any kernel could do.
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


And yet an unlocked phone makes it safer for the end users. Ironic? You bet.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I've explained before but I'll throw it out there again. Matt and I have talked about this before, as well. When the retail Bionics are created, there's a write once memory location that's written to. When it's set, the phone will only accept a signed bootloader. This is done at the OMAP level. They call this an eFuse. And they SUCK for blowing it to set the bootloader security on. Jackasses. Since it's blown, it can't be turned off. And makes it not possible to unlock without bricking it.


 A digital signature is a string of bits that is computed from some data
(the data being "signed") and the private key of an entity (a person,
company, etc.). Like a handwritten signature, a digital signature has
many useful characteristics:

o Its authenticity can be verified, via a computation that uses the
public key corresponding to the private key used to generate the sig-
nature.

o It cannot be forged, assuming the private key is kept secret.

o It is a function of the data signed and thus can't be claimed to be
the signature for other data as well.

o The signed data cannot be changed; if it is, the signature will no
longer verify as being authentic.

Just throwing this out there for the people who don't really know what signing a files is or does

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Yet they continue to upgrade the mbm-loader on new releases .. I suppose the question is, can they release a signed bootloader in a release that allows unsigned zips to be flashed?
> 
> I guess the issue here is that we don't all understand the bootloader itself. Perhaps I'm more meaning a recovery that doesn't require signed moto-foo. Or would it still brick when someone flashed a custom kernel?


They won't ever do that as it reduces the security of all phones. And mbmloader is updated because of the cdt.bin security. It's complicated.


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> A digital signature is a string of bits that is computed from some data
> (the data being "signed") and the private key of an entity (a person,
> company, etc.). Like a handwritten signature, a digital signature has
> many useful characteristics:
> 
> o Its authenticity can be verified, via a computation that uses the
> public key corresponding to the private key used to generate the sig-
> nature.
> 
> o It cannot be forged, assuming the private key is kept secret.
> 
> o It is a function of the data signed and thus can't be claimed to be
> the signature for other data as well.
> 
> o The signed data cannot be changed; if it is, the signature will no
> longer verify as being authentic.
> 
> Just throwing this out there for the people who don't really know what signing a files is or does
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


Excellent info. They won't compromise the security chain for all users just to appease a few who want to unlock their phone.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> And yet an unlocked phone makes it safer for the end users. Ironic? You bet.


My thoughts exactly... Without Safestrap we are screwed. Unlocked and you can always get around the softbricks by getting into recovery. Not to mention how much easier it is to move through ota releases... Move back and forth whenever you want... Back ups actually back up your whole system as well

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> My thoughts exactly... Without Safestrap we are screwed. Unlocked and you can always get around the softbricks by getting into recovery. Not to mention how much easier it is to move through ota releases... Move back and forth whenever you want... Back ups actually back up your whole system as well
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


Exactly. Yet they don't want it cause it allows you to get rid of their crapware. That's the real story.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Excellent info. They won't compromise the security chain for all users just to appease a few who want to unlock their phone.


Exactly... Make me sign a release saying I void my warranty and will not be helped by customer service if they need to. I don't care... I hate dealing with a great phone that they turned into a pos just because they're paranoid

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I find it almost impossible to believe that all devices have the same signing key, though. Either way, if the hardware is looking for a very specific kernel, the signing key wouldn't help on a ROM, would it? Other than being able to flash without the custom bootloader


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Exactly... Make me sign a release saying I void my warranty and will not be helped by customer service if they need to. I don't care... I hate dealing with a great phone that they turned into a pos just because they're paranoid
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


I agree.


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I find it almost impossible to believe that all devices have the same signing key, though. Either way, if the hardware is looking for a very specific kernel, the signing key wouldn't help on a ROM, would it? Other than being able to flash without the custom bootloader


The security needs to be disabled. The only way to do that on a Bionic is to *NOT* blow the eFuse. Do you understand now why I say they were jackasses when they implemented this?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> The security needs to be disabled. The only way to do that on a Bionic is to *NOT* blow the eFuse. Do you understand now why I say they were jackasses when they implemented this?


Got it. I need to write a fuse reinflation app


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Exactly. Yet they don't want it cause it allows you to get rid of their crapware. That's the real story.


Yup and makes us slaves to what OS version they want us on. Gives them the power to tell us when our phone is out of date. Giving them the power to force us to buy new phones and sign new contracts. What they push out a new phone that goes from a 1.0 to a 1.5ghz processor and all of a sudden our phones aren't good enough to run the new software?

BS they know we'd already be running at a stable 1.6ghz if we were unlocked... Something they learned from the OG and DX... So they make up a lame excuse to prevent that. If it was as bad for the phones as they say it is they'd love that because we'd be blowing processors and breaking phones all the time and would have to upgrade

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Got it. I need to write a fuse reinflation app


Naw. We gotta find the chip that gets blown, unsolder it, and replace it with one that's not been blown.







Then we'd have to reflash it with the OMAP tools to use the unsecure bootloader (they're included in all the updates....people just don't pay attention to details....it's so the engineering phones that are unlocked used by Moto can install the retail builds without bricking their phones.). After that the phone is unlocked. GLWT.


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Yup and makes us slaves to what OS version they want us on. Gives them the power to tell us when our phone is out of date. Giving them the power to force us to buy new phones and sign new contracts. What they push out a new phone that goes from a 1.0 to a 1.5ghz processor and all of a sudden our phones aren't good enough to run the new software?
> 
> BS they know we'd already be running at a stable 1.6ghz if we were unlocked... Something they learned from the OG and DX... So they make up a lame excuse to prevent that. If it was as bad for the phones as they say it is they'd love that because we'd be blowing processors and breaking phones all the time and would have to upgrade
> 
> Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


Yup. All quite true.


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah I read this years ago...

There's been a lot of chatter going around the interwebs in the past 24 hours about the Droid X's exceptionally well-locked bootloader -- a situation that is going to make running custom ROMs considerably more difficult (bordering on impossible) compared to your average HTC. Specifically, the culprit is said to be a technology known as eFuse -- developed by IBM several years ago -- which allows circuits to be physically altered at the silicon level on demand. Thing is, the term "eFuse" has taken on an unrelated meaning this week, with My Droid World claiming that some chip inside the Droid X is commanded to "blow the fuse" if it's unable to verify the stock bootloader, which permanently bricks the phone. It amounts to a really, really hard slap on the wrist for anyone trying to hack, say, Sense or stock Froyo onto it.

Considering IBM's historically non-nefarious usage of the term "eFuse," we suspected something was amiss here, so we reached out to Motorola for an explanation. Read on to see what we got back.

"Motorola's primary focus is the security of our end users and protection of their data, while also meeting carrier, partner and legal requirements. The Droid X and a majority of Android consumer devices on the market today have a secured bootloader. In reference specifically to eFuse, the technology is not loaded with the purpose of preventing a consumer device from functioning, but rather ensuring for the user that the device only runs on updated and tested versions of software. If a device attempts to boot with unapproved software, it will go into recovery mode, and can re-boot once approved software is re-installed. Checking for a valid software configuration is a common practice within the industry to protect the user against potential malicious software threats. Motorola has been a long time advocate of open platforms and provides a number of resources to developers to foster the ecosystem including tools and access to devices via MOTODEV at http://developer.motorola.com."

So in other words, yes, eFuse will shut down a phone with an unapproved bootloader -- but it won't brick the phone, it just needs "approved software" to be dropped back on there. Knowing the wealth of talent in the Android development community, we're still really hopeful this nonsense is going to get circumvented either way, but at least we can breathe a little easier knowing that Moto isn't out to destroy your multi-hundred-dollar investment.

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## SamuriHL

The omap implementation is different still. They intentionally blow the efuse (basically setting a bit in write once memory) to enable the security. Not very nice.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

> Droid X is commanded to "blow the fuse" if it's unable to verify the stock bootloader, which permanently bricks the phone


what if the fuse was replaced by say another type of Omap processors fuse and bootloader? So both jive with each other. I guess they may have voltage, current, logic, or hardware checks to make sure the bootoader is running on the proper phone

The TI forums are a hostile environment when asking for information. I just asked for a standard data sheet of the board just to break down the voltages, current and such on the processor.. basically just for practice. they pretty much told me to go to hell.

It makes me wonder if Motorola (sans google) decided to use those processors by request of verizon. I know the photon uses a not so secure cpu for sprint and its for all intent and purposes the same damn phone.

if sprint and other carriers are not worried about it, why is verizon. it makes me wonder if their network is vulnerable in some way

I am going to wait it out 6 months and pay off the fee to leave verizon.. its crazy how they seem to only give a damn about collecting your money.. and will try to over bill (they overbilled me so much I didn't have to pay them for 4 months), they are extremely reluctant to fix mistakes.. and they are going to start pushing windows phone.. they play games with updating phones.. and in the case of the Pantech Breakout they never fix the damn phone's memory management to the point its usable.. but a developer can fix it within two weeks of the phones release with a rom.

ugh


----------



## SamuriHL

Soak invites continue to go out today. I really hope the soak starts on Friday like we were told, but, I'm starting to have my doubts.


----------



## Obsidian

Added 3 Roms

Rag3 v3 by SuperDallas

Rag3 Blackout v3 by SuperDallas

& Simple Redhead by Sparkyman216

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

That reminds me. Compiled cm9 last night while screwing around with the torch app. Got the app built fine, but it doesn't actually toggle the led yet. Working on it still, but I can upload the build in a minute to dropbox


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Here it is, if anyone cares to snag it. http://db.tt/qwMGSC93


----------



## zebinadams

I'm currently running the Liquid version of cm9, but it has recently started just closing apps on me without even giving a wait/force close dialogue. It even closes my keyboard as I'm trying to text, driving me INSANE. I really like cyanogen mod, but it's to the point that I can't do hardly anything with my phone at all. It's quite frustrating. I was going to ask if anyone else has had similar problems, but instead I think I'll probably try out your most recent build







. I assume it's best to do a clean install, even though they are both cm9 based. If I don't need to, that would be awesome, but I can handle it. Also, do I need gapps after I flash your build? Thanks for the help and for your work!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yes, wipe data. Yes, you need gapps. It's actually supposed to be a rule that you don't include gapps in your build, from what I remember. I know there was a huge fight about it and I don't think Google pushed the issue, but I don't see a reason to include them anyway. We've all got a copy on our sdcard anyway, so why add 50+ mb to a download for something you already have? Redundancy is dumb.

And this is almost exactly cm9 with no modifications at all. I added a center clock mod I saw on r.cyanogenmod.com because I like my clock centered. Otherwise, it's built on straight cm9 source with the modifications hash and dhacker made to make it run on the Bionic.


----------



## milski65

For those interested Hash updated ss to 305.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> For those interested Hash updated ss to 305.


Installed it at 5am, along with the 10/18 cm10 

Stock 232, cm9, aokp-jb, cm10... Not a bad multiboot. The jb builds are really just placeholders at the moment. I'm trying to get used to the camera wonkiness, but it's still odd to me


----------



## Wildfire1999

I am sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but I have a Safestrap question. Everytime I try to restore a backup I made on the safe system side, it refuses to restore and says there is an error in /data. I have tried backing up and restoring from both the internal sd card and external sd card each time it fails. Any ideas?

I am running a Bionic with SS 2.11 with the Liquid Smooth Blur rom bt SPJester.


----------



## SamuriHL

OMG Obsidian's going to be SO mad that you posted that here!!!! LMAO  This is a good place to ask. It does, however, sound like your backup is corrupt. That's nasty.


----------



## zebinadams

I had the same problem when I tried to restore a backup I had made with his liquid cm10 rom. I ended up just reinstalling the rom. I have haven't tried a nandroid backup since then though, so I couldn't tell you if it was just a bad backup or not.


----------



## Obsidian

Wildfire1999 said:


> I am sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but I have a Safestrap question. Everytime I try to restore a backup I made on the safe system side, it refuses to restore and says there is an error in /data. I have tried backing up and restoring from both the internal sd card and external sd card each time it fails. Any ideas?
> 
> I am running a Bionic with SS 2.11 with the Liquid Smooth Blur rom bt SPJester.


You didn't rename it did you?

Edit: why are you using 2.11 make the move to 3.05

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> OMG Obsidian's going to be SO mad that you posted that here!!!! LMAO  This is a good place to ask. It does, however, sound like your backup is corrupt. That's nasty.


Lol... yeah you know me I'm such a stickler for staying on topic. The only problem is I consider all topics acceptable.

Nexus 7 [Rom] C&C (PA+CNA) [Kernel] Franco's r24


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Are you backing up to external sd? Perhaps the sdcard is going bad and data is getting corrupted? Or maybe it brand is not very compatible with the Bionic?


----------



## milski65

Per the discussion on droidrzr it seems 246 will be the official update. I think Samuri is checking in to it, but I think someone already got the soak.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/droid_bionic.pdf

HoB has been changed to support only 246 at this point. But I can tell you this puts me in a bad mood and some dumbass on DF is arguing with me and sargentmajord about the information sarge gave us about 247. He doesn't see it with his own eyes so doesn't trust it. Yes, his 14 posts totally make me want to bow down to his infinite wisdom. In short, I'm in an UGLY mood tonight.


----------



## Pongo328

Do SSv2 backups work with SSv3? Id like to switch to SSv3 while keeping my safe side.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Pongo328 said:


> Do SSv2 backups work with SSv3? Id like to switch to SSv3 while keeping my safe side.


Hash has it posted on his blog that they don't work between the two. I have never tried, but if he says no, I wouldn't waste your time.









Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Pongo328

Herrsmoothe said:


> Hash has it posted on his blog that they don't work between the two. I have never tried, but if he says no, I wouldn't waste your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Are there any other options or do i just have to deal with it?


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Don't switch? It sounds like that's the only way to preserve your set up. Besides backing up everything you can with tibu or something else and restoring as much as you can after the fresh start.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Pongo328 said:


> Are there any other options or do i just have to deal with it?


Yep, titanium backup is excellent. I have the pro version, and I am able to backup my SMS, MMS, Call Log, Bluetooth Pairings, Alarms, Bookmarks, etc... In addition to just the apps and data. You may also be able to do that with the free version, I'm not sure. If you are having a hard time finding how to back up messages, call log, bookmarks, and wifi data, when on the main screen of tibu, press the menu button and select "backup data to xml" and select "restore data from xml" to get it back. 
Hope this helps.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## SamuriHL

Fyi the 246 ota push has started.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Fyi the 246 ota push has started.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Are you saying official ota? Or soak?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well SUCK


----------



## SamuriHL

Ota. They accidentally let the soak loose for a couple hundred users yesterday so vzw said screw it and d4'd this beatch.







so some are soak but it's officially ota today according to several vzw communication lines. People are already getting it pushed as we speak.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

So, with 246 being official ICS, there is no hope for official JB for us?


----------



## SamuriHL

That was my original understanding but moto may have pulled a fast one. Still trying to verify the latest info but it seems it's not as clear cut as I was originally told. If I can confirm what I was told I'll post it. Right now I'm trying to get my hands on the pulled update.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> That was my original understanding but moto may have pulled a fast one. Still trying to verify the latest info but it seems it's not as clear cut as I was originally told. If I can confirm what I was told I'll post it. Right now I'm trying to get my hands on the pulled update.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Well, potentially not suck


----------



## SamuriHL

I've confirmed the build I use in the HoB is the same as what's being pushed out now. We're all back on the ota path as of now. Waiting for the fxz but have a pm into someone to look for it in the coming weeks.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, when the fxz drops, I guess I'll go back and take the ota


----------



## SamuriHL

I don't know how long that'll be. Certainly not before next week. But probably longer.


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Well, when the fxz drops, I guess I'll go back and take the ota


I was debating on waiting myself but with SSv3 almost no need. I'm not sure about going to ota yet or not.

How long does it typically take for fxz to roll out ne way?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Sometime between now and Xmas. I'm not being facetious. No one knows. Typically within 6 weeks. Hopefully sooner.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I've been this long on 232, a couple more weeks won't hurt

Root process as per razr root works on 246?


----------



## SamuriHL

If it didn't I'd be throwing my bionic out the window.  Yea, built into the HoB. Works fine. And 232....hmm, I recall using that for about a week.


----------



## basoodler

I'm still on 232 myself.. well I guess I can put off downloading rsd-lite and the fxz.

Got a copy of windows 8 professional. Now my laptop looks like a windows phone.. has all kinds of tiles linked to Microsoft online media that I'll never use.. those stay live btw. Its kind of odd trying to find simple things because you have menus with menus. And the one called start.. isn't the real start menu.. the real one is in a hidden menu to the right..

Oh well

You can toggle off multiple types of information that windows normally sends to Microsoft by default... I guess its OK.. more built for touchscreens


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> If it didn't I'd be throwing my bionic out the window.  Yea, built into the HoB. Works fine. And 232....hmm, I recall using that for about a week.


Yeah yeah you're so cool Sam lol don't make fun of us little guys down on 232 but you're right if we didn't have that exploit our phone would be pointless

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Yeah yeah you're so cool Sam lol don't make fun of us little guys down on 232 but you're right if we didn't have that exploit our phone would be pointless
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


ROFLMAO!  I've been trailblazing for the rest of you.  And yes, donate to Dan R as our root exploit makes everything we do on the Bionic with roms and everything else possible.


----------



## Obsidian

Hey guys I think I found a solution to the Rom building madness that's been going on and trying to keep the thread use able (too much data gets overwhelming for people)

I'm going to get rid of the download links and move the thread links up. I will keep download links to pookas cm compiles, hash & dh's targa folder and any other relevant build that needs a home.

Basically vanilla aosp cm9, cm10, AOKP ICS and AOKP JB.

The devs all use those four roms as their base and then add on from there so keeping the vanilla roms up top makes sense...I'll keep the dev links up to date, adding new ones when they come out @ droidrzr and romdroidhacks. Newest will be at the top and if one gets updated I'll put it back up top (with dates)

What do you guys think?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

It's official Moto announced the Bionic will get Jellybean

https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c?utm_source

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes. Since they posted that I'll give some more information about it. 247 was released as having a patch to facilitate installing JB. When 246 was pushed OTA I was initially very pissed and disappointed as we were told that'd mean no JB. However, we found out this morning that Moto slipped the JB patch into 246.







And they did it in a sly and rather unorthodox way. Moto is *AWESOME* right now. They are playing this very well.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm sort of wondering WTF the patch is and how it allows a JB update in the future? I'm only familiar with overwriting the existing roms, not the patching of an existing rom to upgrade to a newer OS version


----------



## SamuriHL

I don't know the specifics. But we got 905 for the same reason....to allow ICS to install on top of GB. So this patch allows JB to install on top of ICS. I'm guessing it's some kind of framework thing.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Makes sense. Or a file system layout modification. Maybe moving things from built in the kernel to device specific modules so they can push/code against one kernel for all devices, and just build modules for each device's hardware? Or perhaps other similar changes that allow one base release for all, with only a few minor changes on a phone by phone level.


----------



## SamuriHL

Right, could be any or all of that. Or more. All I know is that it was included in 246 much to the surprise of EVERYONE. Moto is really doing their damnedest to support this phone. We really can't complain.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

No, I was hating it when I first upgraded from my DX to the Bionic on the 902 ota. The CM7 rom on my DX blew 902 out of the water beyond any shadow of a doubt.

Development was almost nil then. Now we're on like our tenth ICS leak, an ICS OTA is happening as we speak. ICS custom roms have been out for months, JB roms have been happening for a while now. A JB OTA has been promised and the ground work is laid for it in the ICS builds already.

All this activity ALMOST makes me forget what a shitty display the Bionic has compared to the DX. Almost. And the horrible battery life. Seriously. Horrible. But the things we can do now more than make it worth making sure there's always a charger around.


----------



## SamuriHL

I have zero issue with battery life. Then again, it's been months since I've been on GB so I guess I don't remember how much it sucked. 246 is awesome once it settles down for a few days.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I was getting 20-26 hours on the DX. I can get 6-10 on the Bionic


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> Hey guys I think I found a solution to the Rom building madness that's been going on and trying to keep the thread use able (too much data gets overwhelming for people)
> 
> I'm going to get rid of the download links and move the thread links up. I will keep download links to pookas cm compiles, hash & dh's targa folder and any other relevant build that needs a home.
> 
> Basically vanilla aosp cm9, cm10, AOKP ICS and AOKP JB.
> 
> The devs all use those four roms as their base and then add on from there so keeping the vanilla roms up top makes sense...I'll keep the dev links up to date, adding new ones when they come out @ droidrzr and romdroidhacks. Newest will be at the top and if one gets updated I'll put it back up top (with dates)
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Sounds like a good idea to me. I usually go to the developer's threads anyways before I download in case they have a newer version than what you have, and also in case there are any special instructions. ;-)

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> It's official Moto announced the Bionic will get Jellybean
> 
> https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c?utm_source
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Awesome! Thanks for the info. 

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

If I go to 246 now, will that be on the OTA path? Really, I don't see a need to FXZ now if I haven't in the last months. I'm considering downloading HoB and going to 246 while retaining my data.

Plus, it would finally give me an actual reason to try HoB, rather than doing it manually.

Is it necessary to un-safestrap before doing this? I can't remember if that will survive what's essentially an fxz and upgrade. I know user data will be saved, but I didn't think the hijack would survive. The app, yes.


----------



## SamuriHL

Preinstall gets wiped out. 246 is the OTA, yes. All verified by me and matching the pushed OTA that's going out today. So you're good to go.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SSv3.05 doesn't live in preinstall anymore though, so my slots should all still be intact. Your fxz xml doesn't erase EMMC, if I'm remembering correctly. It should theoretically be a simple matter of running the safestrap apk after upgrading is complete and selecting to install the hijack, followed by much profit.


----------



## SamuriHL

You're not going to FXZ. The House of Bionic process flashes system, preinstall, and boot. That's it. Then you install the update in recovery.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

For some reason I was thinking it was fxz. Well, technically scripting the fastboot commands is all that the fxz actually does, right?


----------



## SamuriHL

It uses FXZ files. However, it's only using PART of the FXZ....only the parts we can actually flash without security issues. And it uses custom RSD scripts to do it, unless you disable RSD mode in which case it switches to moto-fastboot mode.


----------



## freddy0872

I'm actually fxz'ing all the way back to 905 as I type this. I figured why not start fresh when its so easy to get data back ne more? Tibu does majority of it and I can save my ROM slots. This way I can start the wipe and apply 905 and tend to my families needs while it simmers. Lol

Id assume what mid winter like February or later for JB?

Obsidian are u going to change the thread to JB development or start a new one? Lmao! So glad you got this going for us tho! I wouldn't have met the friends that I have now!

Wonder if I'll grab the ota immediately or have to wait... hmmmm 
Samuri thank u for the HoB! Got many back on track! Couldn't have done it without you!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Thanks, freddy! Yea, everyone on HoB are back on the OTA path after a WILD 4 months. It's been so fun even with the drama that I'd rather forget. I still have some annoyances but that's life. HoB is already set for JB. We just need the 246 FXZ. The foundation was laid weeks ago for it to dynamically just work without coding changes.

I'm predicting JB for my b-day...that'd be February.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Thanks, freddy! Yea, everyone on HoB are back on the OTA path after a WILD 4 months. It's been so fun even with the drama that I'd rather forget. I still have some annoyances but that's life. HoB is already set for JB. We just need the 246 FXZ. The foundation was laid weeks ago for it to dynamically just work without coding changes.
> 
> I'm predicting JB for my b-day...that'd be February.


Sweet! Just go fiance the D4 and of course she already has ICS and its set to receive JB soon as well. Maybe shell get it in Feb as well for her bay lmao! I broke down and got her a few toys for her to play with while she recovers. Helps with the time! And she's digging CM10 from hash on it!

My fzx is all done now. Of course no ota yet. Tried killing Google services framework and data still no go. It'll happen eventually tho.

Is there honestly ANY difference between our leaked 246 and the official ota?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

That's awesome. I hope she's doing well!

There is NO difference at all between the leak I use for the HoB and what is being pushed ota. I personally verified it this morning both with about phone and md5 hashing. 100% identical.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

SamuriHL said:


> You're not going to FXZ. The House of Bionic process flashes system, preinstall, and boot. That's it. Then you install the update in recovery.


Just finished with mine. Took longer to download everything than it did to run the script, install the new OTA, and root my phone! Worked great! Thanks so much man!


----------



## SamuriHL

Herrsmoothe said:


> Just finished with mine. Took longer to download everything than it did to run the script, install the new OTA, and root my phone! Worked great! Thanks so much man!


You're very welcome! Enjoy!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian's OP isn't showing up in tapatalk again. Just wanted to post this here in addition to sending him a pm.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> That's awesome. I hope she's doing well!
> 
> There is NO difference at all between the leak I use for the HoB and what is being pushed ota. I personally verified it this morning both with about phone and md5 hashing. 100% identical.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Him interesting. I thought at some point someone said there was a difference in radio or the JB updateablilty. Is it possible to apply it with HoB in 905? Or must u be on ICS?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Him interesting. I thought at some point someone said there was a difference in radio or the JB updateablilty. Is it possible to apply it with HoB in 905? Or must u be on ICS?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


There was a lot of speculation about the 246 build but I squashed that crap. MD5 hashing doesn't lie.  HoB doesn't care what you're on... It'll update you.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> There was a lot of speculation about the 246 build but I squashed that crap. MD5 hashing doesn't lie.  HoB doesn't care what you're on... It'll update you.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Well I went an done it.... Mobile network won't connect....? Looking into it tho

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

I rebooted 3 times and then stuck it by the window and it worked. Lmao not sure what happened there. Never had that happen on 232? Oh well . Thanks for the tips samuri! Much appreciated!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

The reboot does it. It takes the phone a bit to settle down battery life will suck for a few days, as well, but it will improve.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

My 232 axiomcs that worked perfect for 2 months.. quit this morning.. i think the update forced over it and i am getting android system failed.. safe side works, but my battery went from 90% to 10% switching.

Axiomcs randomly broke either way..

It also says my internal memory is low and i cleaned it out yesterday preparing for upgrade and ss3.

Says i have 263 meg internal.. but all i have are the stock android files.. never seen this warning before


----------



## basoodler

Wiped both caches after switching back.. which is what I had to do with my gf's pantech Breakout when a update forced over a rom.

I tried booting it after switching back and it was still broke.. wiped and booted again fixed..

The update downloads and tries to install.. messing stuff up..but I was not notified of the ota downloading ..


----------



## Obsidian

Updated OP...

Added the 246 update zip

Completely removed all aosp kangs and added their threads.

Simplified and removed excess links

Fixed bad formatting...

Let me know what you think, 
Obsidian

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebinadams

Pooka, I have a question. First of all, thanks a ton for your cm9 build! It's running great on my bionic. With all of the excitement with the OTA now being out, I'm wondering if I'm missing anything but not taking it. I'm pretty sure that even with the few issues cm9 has, I'll take a cm build over a stock build any day. Now that we are safe to move beyond the previous leaks are there going to be any changes to your cm9 build? Another question, is it ok to use your cm9 on the safe side of safestrap?

Again, thanks for you work and help!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

zebinadams said:


> Pooka, I have a question. First of all, thanks a ton for your cm9 build! It's running great on my bionic. With all of the excitement with the OTA now being out, I'm wondering if I'm missing anything but not taking it. I'm pretty sure that even with the few issues cm9 has, I'll take a cm build over a stock build any day. Now that we are safe to move beyond the previous leaks are there going to be any changes to your cm9 build? Another question, is it ok to use your cm9 on the safe side of safestrap?
> 
> Again, thanks for you work and help!


You're welcome! The ota is still blur ics and is identical to the 246 leak. It's new, but not to us. CM9 still has lots of features that blur just doesn't. But... Blur stock 246 is pretty damn good by itself.

I've not made changes to the CM source apart from adding the center clock mod, but I'm still planning on building a new one every few days, as cyanogenmod and Google are still both making changes to the source. CM9 is still my preferred rom, but the 10/18 AOKP JB build has been on my phone for about 48 hours. I have to admit that it's VERY close to being a full on daily driver. I'm a huge fan of the camera, so that's a bit of an inconvenience as far as every JB build is concerned.

As far as flashing in Safestrap goes, do it. Make a slot and install it. I'm running cm9, aokp, and kexec aosp right now along with 232. Making the jump to 246 tonight. You can only flash to the safe side of Safestrap anyway.


----------



## zebinadams

Sorry, I actually meant to say *un*safe side of safestrap. Does that side have to be a stock rom?

But I'll probably upgrade to 246 soon in at least one partition. It would be nice to be able to try out the cm10 at some point as well.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

As of right now, yes. It has to be a stock rom. And I don't know if you can put a stock blur rom in a slot. Maybe if you make a nandroid of it in "unsafe", then restore to an empty slot?


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> As of right now, yes. It has to be a stock rom. And I don't know if you can put a stock blur rom in a slot. Maybe if you make a nandroid of it in "unsafe", then restore to an empty slot?


Yes u can for sure install blur rom into a rom slot. I got it going right now actually. I applied 246 last night. Really liking it! Data seems very good. Battery is about the same to me. Might give it another day or 2 to fully justify it however.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I mean you can't have 232 as base and put 235 and 246 in slots, can you? I guess if you DL a deodexed stock rom, perhaps.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> Updated OP...
> 
> Added the 246 update zip
> 
> Completely removed all aosp kangs and added their threads.
> 
> Simplified and removed excess links
> 
> Fixed bad formatting...
> 
> Let me know what you think,
> Obsidian
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


The updated OP is looking great. So much easier to find everything. Looks clean & uncluttered. Thanks!!!!

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## DrJay

Herrsmoothe said:


> The updated OP is looking great. So much easier to find everything. Looks clean & uncluttered. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


+1

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

After 3 days on aokp jb with the stock kernel, I'm on cm9 again. Aokp jb and cm10 aren't bad by any means, but from what I saw, they're not any better either. I'll stick with an ics build for now.

The addition of Google now does less than nothing for me, and I had a fair bit of lag if I was trying to download a file and do anything else at the same time. Not that I wouldn't on cm9, but the only functional difference between the two was the trade of a working camera for Google Now. Not worth it, for my usage. Google Now only ever showed me the weather for all three days (all effing day long), and a single traffic update to get back to my house when I was on the road headed AWAY from the house. I use the crap out of my camera.

This has been a random update for anyone wondering about which OS to use if they hadn't decided yet. It's only my opinion, and your mileage may vary.


----------



## zebinadams

Good to know. I used Google Now for a while, but it ended up just getting obnoxious. Kind of like Google's answer to Siri, a gimic that IMHO ends up being rather worthless...


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Now, when we start seeing JB leaks, I imagine that the JB builds will improve drastically!


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes. We're predicting an engineering build sometime in November. Then we should start seeing leaks. Whether they contain new security or not is an open question and why I badly want to get my hands on the engineering build sooner rather than later. I have someone looking for it almost daily.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Installing all the HoB stuff ate up my whole morning before work. Was planning on going to 246 this morning, but it will have to be tonight instead.

Is there a new radio from 232 to 246? Since I don't run stock, I was wondering what the difference may be on a cm9 build


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth

Has the ota been pushed out yet?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Since Friday morning. Takes a week to cycle everyone through it. And even when I tell people that, they post every hour how they don't have it yet and WTF. LOL


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

You should also be good to just get on the 246 leak if you already have the file. Exactly the same, md5 confirmed by SamuriHL yesterday or Saturday


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes, that's my favorite one. "Well, even though the md5 is the same, I'm going to wait for the OTA cause they might have changed something." Ummmmm, hmmmm. I'm guessing they don't quite get what md5 hashing is. LOL.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth

SamuriHL said:


> Since Friday morning. Takes a week to cycle everyone through it. And even when I tell people that, they post every hour how they don't have it yet and WTF. LOL


Ok thanks. I didn't know if because my phone was rooted was the reason I was not receiving it. Although it is stock rooted.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> Ok thanks. I didn't know if because my phone was rooted was the reason I was not receiving it. Although it is stock rooted.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Being rooted will make the update fail after it downloads and then ull be rebooted and no changes will be made. Ive heard voodoo ota root keeper can work. Not sure with the 246 update tho.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Being rooted does NOT make the update fail. Being FOREVER rooted does because it changes system files. Anything that modifies the system partition will cause it to fail. Root itself is not an issue, however.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Being rooted does NOT make the update fail. Being FOREVER rooted does because it changes system files. Anything that modifies the system partition will cause it to fail. Root itself is not an issue, however.


But typically id assume most people forever root. U are correct in that lol. Id never argue with u lmao!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

No no, I didn't think you were arguing. I just wanted to make it clear so people don't waste time dealing with root when they don't to. Incidentally, these kinds of issues (forever root, bootstrap, safestrap, etc) are what the HoB really about. It fixes all those issues before having you apply the update in recovery.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth

SamuriHL said:


> Being rooted does NOT make the update fail. Being FOREVER rooted does because it changes system files. Anything that modifies the system partition will cause it to fail. Root itself is not an issue, however.


 would the easiest and most self reliant way be to use the house of bionic?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm a little biased on this one, but, I like to believe so.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I won't argue against that. You could fxz and manually update, then root with the razr root. But it's a big pain, comparatively


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth

SamuriHL said:


> I'm a little biased on this one, but, I like to believe so.


Does it matter if you are already rooted when using this or do you need to unroot via method of original root

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> Does it matter if you are already rooted when using this or do you need to unroot via method of original root
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I don't think you understand.  As long as you're on a 905 or higher update, you just run this and you're on a stock 246 update with the option to root at the end. Any custom modifications you've made will be undone and returned to full stock. Even frozen apps in most cases.


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


Thank you for posting a response. I know a lot of my regulars don't really use the OP too much anymore because they are crackhead forum checkers like myself but I'm really happy it makes more sense to you guys, logistically, and I will stay on top of it.

For those of you that have asked about what I will do when we start getting jb leaks I will do one of two things. Either start a new thread dedicated to them or divide this into and ics ota/jb leak thread.

It depends on how much the jb builds change or if we simply add jb blur builds

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

You have probably a month before that game begins.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth

SamuriHL said:


> I don't think you understand.  As long as you're on a 905 or higher update, you just run this and you're on a stock 246 update with the option to root at the end. Any custom modifications you've made will be undone and returned to full stock. Even frozen apps in most cases.


. I got it thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> You have probably a month before that game begins.


You give Moto/Google too much credit...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> You give Moto/Google too much credit...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Not really. It was less than a month after 905 went OTA that the first ICS engineering build showed up. We went through 11 leaks since then.


----------



## zebinadams

Currently using the HOB to upgrade to 246... My wife will probably be mad that I'm staying up late to play on my phone, but after I restore all of my apps I backed up she'll never know what I've done :-D


----------



## DrJay

zebinadams said:


> Currently using the HOB to upgrade to 246... My wife will probably be mad that I'm staying up late to play on my phone, but after I restore all of my apps I backed up she'll never know what I've done :-D


Watch out when droids and wives mix....









Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

10/23 build of vanilla ICS CM9 finished last night. (Yes, last night was 10/22, but it titles them based on UTC, not EST5DST) The OTA update feature has been included in the code, just like with AOKP-JB and CM10. No, there's not any updates for it to find, for a few reasons.

First: I'm not DHacker or Hashcode0F, so I'm not uploading to the server the ROM looks on. I'll ask them if they will put the CM9 builds on their OTA server
Second: I didn't know the code was there and probably didn't use the proper naming convention for the file
Third: The code only just went in recently, and this is the first compile to have it

Again, this build enables the Torch app. Unfortunately, the Torch app didn't get the memo and it doesn't enable the LED yet


----------



## SamuriHL

DrJay said:


> Watch out when droids and wives mix....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


This one knows from first hand experience.









Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebinadams

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> 10/23 build of vanilla ICS CM9 finished last night. (Yes, last night was 10/22, but it titles them based on UTC, not EST5DST) The OTA update feature has been included in the code, just like with AOKP-JB and CM10. No, there's not any updates for it to find, for a few reasons.
> 
> First: I'm not DHacker or Hashcode0F, so I'm not uploading to the server the ROM looks on. I'll ask them if they will put the CM9 builds on their OTA server
> Second: I didn't know the code was there and probably didn't use the proper naming convention for the file
> Third: The code only just went in recently, and this is the first compile to have it
> 
> Again, this build enables the Torch app. Unfortunately, the Torch app didn't get the memo and it doesn't enable the LED yet


Dangit... I just finished restoring all of my apps on your last build... Is it safe to just install this update over your last one, or is it best to do a system wipe before I update to your new build?

On another note, I LOVE the new safe strap!


----------



## Orasion

zebinadams said:


> Dangit... I just finished restoring all of my apps on your last build... Is it safe to just install this update over your last one, or is it best to do a system wipe before I update to your new build?
> 
> On another note, I LOVE the new safe strap!


Why dont you use The new safestrap feature that you love and load it in a slot?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

zebinadams said:


> Why dont you use The new safestrap feature that you love and load it in a slot?


Well, considering it's got to run in a slot, DUH.







You can't install over the stock rom .. yet.

If you flash this over the last one and flash gapps too (4/29 ICS), you'll be fine. I haven't had to wipe yet with any of them since I started compiling it. The install script automatically wipes cache and dalvik, same as the JB builds do. Doesn't mean I don't backup all my apps and sms before I install, though. Old habits die hard. Especially when every once in a while, you do end up wiping data and starting from scratch.


----------



## DrJay

SamuriHL said:


> This one knows from first hand experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Indeed.. Thanks again Sam 

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## SamuriHL

The game changes in a couple hours. I'll post later once it's done. Obsidian I'll pm you directly later.


----------



## thefuzz4

Thank you for the updated ICS9 and this new safestrap is friggin awesome.


----------



## zebinadams

SamuriHL said:


> The game changes in a couple hours. I'll post later once it's done. Obsidian I'll pm you directly later.


Ok, you've piqued my interest... I have become somewhat addicted to this thread, checking for the newest information every few hours.


----------



## Obsidian

246 fxz

http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_targa/VRZ_XT875_6.7.246.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> 246 fxz
> 
> http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_targa/VRZ_XT875_6.7.246.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Oh DAMN. OTA hasn't even reached everyone yet and the fxz is out? I think I just had multiple phonegasms.


----------



## SamuriHL

Thanks Skrilax but I begged him to upload it as soon as it showed up. He was very vigilant about getting it for us. He rocks.

HoB 9.0 and 246 FXZ installers are out. However, I am quitting support. So, read my HoB OP closely if you wish to use it.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

DELETED. BAD LINK


----------



## SamuriHL

For the record, the FXZ I ship with the HoB is custom. It should not be used as a stand alone FXZ cause it can't be.


----------



## milski65

Damn. Thought this would take a few weeks at least. Thanks a million Samuri and obs for hosting.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'll put it on Google Drive later and post the link. Anyone else who can mirror should


----------



## SamuriHL

People blew through my MF account bandwidth. 300 gigs in 2 weeks. OMFG. So right now the HoB is offline. SIGH.


----------



## bboyairwreck

CM10 just got updated today. I swear there needs to be more news about this cuz its amazingly stable! Never cared less about an OTA update.

http://goo.im/devs/hashcode/targa/cm10/


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

bboyairwreck said:


> CM10 just got updated today. I swear there needs to be more news about this cuz its amazingly stable! Never cared less about an OTA update.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/hashcode/targa/cm10/


AOKP and CNA also got updated. A working camera is the only thing keeping me from using any of these JB ROMs


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Damn. Thought this would take a few weeks at least. Thanks a million Samuri and obs for hosting.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Yeah like Sam said thank Skrilax but also Sam... I had nothing to do with the finding of this one... Sam just happen to let me know... I'm currently uploading 246 fxz but I need a couple mirrors. So if a couple of you could make them I'd appreciate it. Be aware this link will get slammed.

Thanks,
Obsidian

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

My 246 fxz link

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5O5JKRZTsGjRXNMN3lLMHoyVkk/edit

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, I've been talking to Skrilax for a couple months now. He's FREAKING AWESOME. A really great guy who loves sharing the FXZ's for all phones with the community. I alerted him to the fact that the OTA started on Friday and he said he'd watch closely for it. He PM'd me that it was downloading when he started it. Truly awesome.


----------



## Obsidian

Badass... Was he just scanning cheesecake or does he work within the company?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Badass... Was he just scanning cheesecake or does he work within the company?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


That doesn't show up on cheesecake.







I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> That doesn't show up on cheesecake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


Enough Said...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Hey everyone like I said I have completely changed up the OP to not include aosp download links, besides the core cm9 cm10 aokp ics & aokp jb and I have now extended it to the Blur Roms.

All aosp and blur roms now have current and updated links to their corresponding threads.

Enjoy, 
Obsidian

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb

New fxz up ....uber!


----------



## basoodler

the fxz to the. Ota?

That will save me some steps!


----------



## SamuriHL

FXZ's are only ever OTA...except when they're not. LOL! (There's only one time an FXZ was released for a non-OTA that I can think of). But yes, it's the 246 FXZ. And it's already built into the HoB.  Or you can get the full stand alone FXZ (I ripped out webtop from mine since it'll never change again...it's a separate option in the HoB) and flash it with RSD.


----------



## basoodler

damn the file size is pretty small only 432.2mb

found a down load on http://sbf.droid-developers.org

------> http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_targa/VRZ_XT875_6.7.246.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip
detail--------> http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_targa/list.php


----------



## SamuriHL

I identified a pretty nasty issue for those using the HoB to go from 905 to 246. I don't flash webtop by default (I don't even include it in m FXZ installer...I made it a separate download for those that need it) and it causes your phone to do really bad stuff when it boots up....or tries to. So I'll update my FAQ in a bit and release a new version of the HoB once I'm done rewriting the flash steps to address this problem. What a PITA.


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> damn the file size is pretty small only 432.2mb
> 
> found a down load on http://sbf.droid-developers.org
> 
> ------> http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_targa/VRZ_XT875_6.7.246.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip
> detail--------> http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_targa/list.php


Didn't you check my OP? Lol I added it 20 minutes after I got it and also posted multiple links a couple pages back...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## thefuzz4

Anyone got any thoughts on how to get bluetooth with CM10 to have audio during a call? Thanks.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

thefuzz4 said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on how to get bluetooth with CM10 to have audio during a call? Thanks.


Download the source code and fix it, then compile and share


----------



## basoodler

sorry obsidian.. I didn't see it.

I've been distracted lol


----------



## chefb

my wife has recieved the ota and it did not load properly.... she is stock and not rooted... could i use the most recent fxz to reprogram it?


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes.


----------



## chefb

also when i open the razer root link there are a bunch of files..... which do i download i have windows 34 or 32 bit..... thanks for the help. also which safe strap is the most recent? with the enhansed multiple safe /unsafe mode loading.


----------



## Pongo328

chefb said:


> also when i open the razer root link there are a bunch of files..... which do i download i have windows 34 or 32 bit..... thanks for the help. also which safe strap is the most recent? with the enhansed multiple safe /unsafe mode loading.


On your pc go to control panel--> system and security-->	system and you'll see either 32 or 64 bit. As for the razrs edge, those are all the files that are inside the .zip and you need all of them. Go to "File" on the top left and click download. Safestrap 3.05 is the latest version.


----------



## Pongo328

does being able to fxz take care of the vzw root check (0/0, 0/1, 1/1)?


----------



## SamuriHL

No.


----------



## Pongo328

SamuriHL said:


> No.


well that sucks. is there any benefit to staying on .232/ being able to go back to GB? sorry if this question has been repeated a lot.


----------



## SamuriHL

A benefit of staying off the OTA path? Not so much.


----------



## chefb

How do you uninstall superuser... im trying to use the chainfier on instead. Thanks guys


----------



## Pongo328

lol thanks, just had to make sure. 246, here i come!!


----------



## digitalr0gue

Obsidian said:


> Didn't you check my OP? Lol I added it 20 minutes after I got it and also posted multiple links a couple pages back...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


You expect people to read? That's just plain silly talk.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Install supersu, allow it root access with superuser, then open it, and it will have you ok downloading its binaries. At that point superuser isn't functional anymore, I believe, and you can just un install it.

Any time you flash a rom that includes it as a system app, you'll be repeating this.


----------



## chefb

I was trying to uninstall the su that cAme with the rom....


----------



## SamuriHL

Supersu has a clean up root function.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm not sure why people feel the need to change su front ends. Not just this instance, but in general. Does it let you manage root access? Do you have to use it ever after you have it allow permission?


----------



## SamuriHL

I use supersu which has its own su. There's no real difference in functionality. Just a preference.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb

I tried to delete and install a new su Cuz I was being denied root access...reooted but then was getting constant confirmaions of root access ...so I wanted to delete one of the su(I had two because I thought the one that was installed was outdated)apps,and could not delete og su the icon.....any way I just used the new su app and updated the binaries,and then uninstalled it. Everything is working now...but I just wonder how you remove the og su app. Thanks.


----------



## jwjones2

chefb said:


> I tried to delete and install a new su Cuz I was being denied root access...reooted but then was getting constant confirmaions of root access ...so I wanted to delete one of the su(I had two because I thought the one that was installed was outdated)apps,and could not delete og su the icon.....any way I just used the new su app and updated the binaries,and then uninstalled it. Everything is working now...but I just wonder how you remove the og su app. Thanks.


If it is a system app, and you need Rom Toolbox or root explorer or something to manually remove it from system->apps folder.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> If it is a system app, and you need Rom Toolbox or root explorer or something to manually remove it from system->apps folder.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for going the extra mile and explaining the logistics. Like I said to pongo things might seem trivial to us but to the average user it might be a completely different story. Who knows if they've ever debloated something

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## thefuzz4

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Download the source code and fix it, then compile and share


Thanks Pooka I might just give that a go.


----------



## chefb

jwjones2 said:


> If it is a system app, and you need Rom Toolbox or root explorer or something to manually remove it from system->apps folder.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks....but I used root explorer... changed r/w to r/0 and deleted it(og app)....but when I went to the app drawer..... It was there (the icon at least). So I tried to use a different su(chainfire) and it did not work. So I redownloaded the og su app and uninstalled chain...and all seems well....so far. Was wondering what I missed that left the icon there.


----------



## jwjones2

chefb said:


> Thanks....but I used root explorer... changed r/w to r/0 and deleted it(og app)....but when I went to the app drawer..... It was there (the icon at least). So I tried to use a different su(chainfire) and it did not work. So I redownloaded the og su app and uninstalled chain...and all seems well....so far. Was wondering what I missed that left the icon there.


Not sure why the icon would stay. I know on system apps you have to delete the apk and then sometimes reboot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Yeah, after a reboot it should go away. And you have to set up supersu with superuser running, because supersu needs root access itself. Then after its loaded its binaries, superuser can be removed.

I switched to supersu because I was having issues with superuser not allowing ponury's gesture wake mod to work on my gnex. Also had an episode of superuser constantly asking for root access. That's probably been solved, but I got to like supersu from that, and now it's the root manager of choice for the baked rom on my gnex. I don't bother changing it if the rom comes with superuser, unless I'm having issues.


----------



## freddy0872

Has anyone experienced serious lag in icarushd rom? I've noticed in typing on the kbd the raised letters seem to be very laggy and web browsing seems sluggish. 
Even going thru the app drawer is slow. I can just sense slowness. Anyone else seen this?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digitalr0gue

freddy0872 said:


> Has anyone experienced serious lag in icarushd rom? I've noticed in typing on the kbd the raised letters seem to be very laggy and web browsing seems sluggish.
> Even going thru the app drawer is slow. I can just sense slowness. Anyone else seen this?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I'm loading that ROM into a slot tomorrow morning, so if I see anything like that, I'll put it up. I've generally heard nothing but good things about Icarus though.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian, not so much the wrong side of the bed as just saying that sometimes the best way to get something fixed is to jump in and start fixing it. I highly doubt that hashcode and dhacker are reading this thread. They also know the bluetooth issue exists and it's not necessarily as high on their priorities as a few other things.

The worst that can happen by trying to fix the problem yourself is that it doesn't work and you're right where you started. The best is that it DOES work and you've learned something new and everyone benefits from it.

I may have come off a bit brusque though. Sorry if I sounded like a di&#


----------



## hacku

Just wanted to say thanks again to Obsidian for these files.

I used the ICS FXZ file last night to flash my phone from one of the leaked versions to the official version and it worked perfectly.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

For anyone having issues with the Verizon Login Client message when you try to use the My Verizon app, I have a copy in my dropbox. Just install the app and you can log in and do stuff like pay your bill. VZW likes it when you pay your bill.

http://db.tt/nhJNFphe


----------



## android123

I've been out for a while, and I just noticed that the ICS OTA for the bionic is out. How should I go about installing it? I want to avoid fxz, since it takes too long to setup my phone afterwards. Right now I am on like .229 with safestrap installed. Thanks


----------



## SamuriHL

android123 said:


> I've been out for a while, and I just noticed that the ICS OTA for the bionic is out. How should I go about installing it? I want to avoid fxz, since it takes too long to setup my phone afterwards. Right now I am on like .229 with safestrap installed. Thanks


House of Bionic. I wrote it for this kind of thing. It uses the FXZ but keeps your data. Just use the FXZ KEEP DATA option and you're done.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Does anyone have a script for setting clock speed and voltage I can use for reference? I can't recall the bash commands to write it from memory


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Ok, got the stuff I needed. I'm wondering if anyone has found an app with a clock calibration and stress test built in, like QuickClock Advanced has. It's not compatible with the Bionic, due to the way the OC module interfaces with the device and os. If I knew a bit more, I would try rewriting it/porting to the Bionic and Razr family


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Obsidian, not so much the wrong side of the bed as just saying that sometimes the best way to get something fixed is to jump in and start fixing it. I highly doubt that hashcode and dhacker are reading this thread. They also know the bluetooth issue exists and it's not necessarily as high on their priorities as a few other things.
> 
> The worst that can happen by trying to fix the problem yourself is that it doesn't work and you're right where you started. The best is that it DOES work and you've learned something new and everyone benefits from it.
> 
> I may have come off a bit brusque though. Sorry if I sounded like a di&#


No I wasn't saying that at all lol. I was saying that you were just being blunt and honest and not in a bad way.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

SamuriHL said:


> House of Bionic. I wrote it for this kind of thing. It uses the FXZ but keeps your data. Just use the FXZ KEEP DATA option and you're done.


Thanks.

Also, turns out I have nothing to lose on the unsafe system. I'll FXZ when I have time. Is there a FXZ to .905? If I wait till Moto release ICS FXZ, could I just FXZ to that from .229? Also, Is there anything new on the OTA one?


----------



## SamuriHL

If you're waiting for an ICS FXZ, you're going to be waiting a LONG time since it's already out and linked to in the OP.


----------



## Pongo328

android123 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Also, turns out I have nothing to lose on the unsafe system. I'll FXZ when I have time. Is there a FXZ to .905? If I wait till Moto release ICS FXZ, could I just FXZ to that from .229? Also, Is there anything new on the OTA one?


I was on .232 when i FXZ'd. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## zebinadams

Has anyone else had a problem with the light behind the menus, home, back, and search buttons not turning off? My phone died last night so I charged it to about 30%, turned it on and left it plugged in all night till I woke up this morning. This morning the light isn't turning off when the screen does. I'm running Pooka's latest cm9 build.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

zebinadams said:


> Has anyone else had a problem with the light behind the menus, home, back, and search buttons not turning off? My phone died last night so I charged it to about 30%, turned it on and left it plugged in all night till I woke up this morning. This morning the light isn't turning off when the screen does. I'm running Pooka's latest cm9 build.


Try enabling auto brightness. If you already have it enabled, turn it off and back on. It needs done at every reboot. Known issue that's rarely mentioned, so I can see not being able to easily search it.


----------



## Orasion

Yes, I also having that issue but after I receive a notification the backlight will be off when the display is off. 
Not a big deal for me, though


----------



## zebinadams

Got it! Thanks! I normally have auto brightness enabled so I have only had this happen once and I didn't know what I did to fix it last time. Now I know!


----------



## Hollywood67

Love this thread! thanks for putting it all together.I am faithful Hob user with ics 246. looking for alt JB rom to possibly use as a daily. Just put on SS v3 and ready to flash away. Too many choices here though??
Recommendations???


----------



## Obsidian

Glad you like it  I personally stick with cna jb by hash & dh because the code is always getting updated by those boys... You'd have to ask around to find out what roms are being built from source or what date their build is based off

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

Hollywood67 said:


> Glad you like it  I personally stick with cna jb by hash & dh because the code is always getting updated by those boys... You'd have to ask around to find out what roms are being built from source or what date their build is based off
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Obs, do you have any info about any MIUI build for Bionic? I tried ace's build from MIUI.us but no luck, no boot for me. Any other MIUI build you know?


----------



## android123

Pongo328 said:


> I was on .232 when i FXZ'd. No problems whatsoever.


You used the ICS fxz right?


----------



## Pongo328

android123 said:


> You used the ICS fxz right?


I used both the FXZ file and the version of RSD from the op.


----------



## milski65

Thanks for the pointer on cna Obs. Great rom. Trying to find a 1% battery mod.

And 10/29 is up.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Thanks for the pointer on cna Obs. Great rom. Trying to find a 1% battery mod.
> 
> And 10/29 is up.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


Yeah cna is a Kangbang of cm & aokp... It literally has everything so I like it... Thanks for the update news

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Yeah cna is a Kangbang of cm & aokp... It literally has everything so I like it... Thanks for the update news
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Funny. 10/29 has 1% battery. Just flashed it. Nice.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

Pongo328 said:


> I used both the FXZ file and the version of RSD from the op.


Thanks for posting that. I think people sometimes forget that the OP is there and has every gd thing you could ever need lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Could someone please make a link for the newest jb gapps I believe 10/11 or newer are the newest ones

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Here is the dl link from goo... Please upload and post and I'll add thx, O

http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Does CNA have built in wifi tethering? If so, does it actually work?


----------



## milski65

It has tethering and portable hotspot, but I'll be damned if I can get it working. Don't know how actually. Tried foxfi with no luck. Gonna look into wifi tether


----------



## Obsidian

Jesus the weather is crazy and I'm in SE Michigan... Hope you on the east side are safe

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

It's whacked up here. Lost power around 2 or 3. Got my genny going for heat water and fridge. And the bionic has 4g. So it ain't all bad but it is pretty windy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Latest wifi tether apk with setting at Generic ICS/JB wlan0 worked immediately for me. Not sure if that's what you wanted.

Be safe up there Samuri. UNH guy here. Love your area. Coast of NH and Maine some of the best on the Eastern Seaboard.


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm fairly close to the coast. It's why I'm getting slammed with wind right now. Ain't nothing we don't see a couple times a year. At least this is warm... Could be snow like last year.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> Latest wifi tether apk with setting at Generic ICS/JB wlan0 worked immediately for me. Not sure if that's what you wanted.
> 
> Be safe up there Samuri. UNH guy here. Love your area. Coast of NH and Maine some of the best on the Eastern Seaboard.


Not exactly what I was thinking. Guess I'll stick with AOKP-JB as my JB rom for now. Native tether works like a charm as does Torch from the pulldown toggles.

Installed CNA 10/29 either way, but it FCed on me several times in the settings menu before I even got to the part where I restore apps from my other ROM. Just swapped back to AOKP and left it at that.


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Not exactly what I was thinking. Guess I'll stick with AOKP-JB as my JB rom for now. Native tether works like a charm as does Torch from the pulldown toggles.
> 
> Installed CNA 10/29 either way, but it FCed on me several times in the settings menu before I even got to the part where I restore apps from my other ROM. Just swapped back to AOKP and left it at that.


Bummer. CNA is nice. Setting up wizzed as I speak, then gonna finish off with your latest (10/23 I believe).


----------



## freddy0872

Not sure if someone has already uploaded the new gapps but here is ur link! 

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BxxWTK9bvQk4bGgyVWRsMnZNMkU

The weather here in PA is quite nuts! Winds blow out of the east then the west and then the north. Tons of rain so far as well! Granted not as bad as the folks on the coast for sure but its still causing some damage here. Kinda exciting in some ways tho.
Take care all! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2

***EDIT*** Changed the link to a working one! Thanks for noticing that obsidian!


----------



## thefuzz4

Just got done flashing with RSD Lite to the OTA. That was about as painless as the Samsung utility. Now to see if the stock likes my home WiFi better. I'm having to play the toggle wifi game at home in order to get my data to work over wifi.


----------



## milski65

Thanks for the 10/23 build pooka. Appreciate it.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

Nitro has posted Eclipse 3.0 ics over at rom droid hacks if anyone is interested. Runs on ss.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

Added this to op

Added 10-30-12** Eclipse ICS v1.0 by Nitroglycerin **
http://romdroidhacks.com/forums/index.php?/topic/301-[ROM]-Bionic-Eclipse-ICS-v1.0---10/30/12

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Going to flash this tonight. Have heard nothing but great things about his previous version for the Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Going to flash this tonight. Have heard nothing but great things about his previous version for the Bionic.


He's a true Developer, not to say others aren't but he definitely is

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Not sure if someone has already uploaded the new gapps but here is ur link!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open? id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbRUtYT0h3VU8zUEk
> 
> The weather here in PA is quite nuts! Winds blow out of the east then the west and then the north. Tons of rain so far as well! Granted not as bad as the folks on the coast for sure but its still causing some damage here. Kinda exciting in some ways tho.
> Take care all!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Hey your link doesn't work lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> Hey your link doesn't work lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Thanks for noticing that man! Here is a new link for you!

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BxxWTK9bvQk4bGgyVWRsMnZNMkU


----------



## Pongo328

Obsidian said:


> Added this to op
> 
> Added 10-30-12** Eclipse ICS v1.0 by Nitroglycerin **
> http://romdroidhacks.com/forums/index.php?/topic/301-[ROM]-Bionic-Eclipse-ICS-v1.0---10/30/12
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


YES!!! I've been jonesing for this since the first ICS leaks!!!!


----------



## Obsidian

Updated OP...

Finally Changed Links to something besides the file name they represent...
I left them in the past because they were changing so frequently.
Also I removed all the color format and went back to automatic besides the main titles so that it shows up better in Tapatalk, Inverted Tapatalk and other Forum Apps

Added Updated Link for JB Gapps
Added Updated Link for Pooka's cm9 build 10-23-12

Hope you all like it,
Obsidian


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> YES!!! I've been jonesing for this since the first ICS leaks!!!!


Yeah me too... I have been having issues with a lot of the Blur Roms so I was extremely happy to see that Nitro pushed one out because I know he is meticulous and takes his time. So if the same issues happen with Eclipse I'll know it is a Blur based issue =)

BTW He just released V1.1 (If you downloaded it a hour ago when he released it check the md5 because the file on his server was corrupt for some reason, If not you're fine... He uploaded a good copy so go get it =)


----------



## Obsidian

Updated 2nd post... Cleaned it up like I did the OP

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pongo328

What's the best way to move apps to sd-ext? Also, is it possible to do a batch move?


----------



## freddy0872

Pongo328 said:


> What's the best way to move apps to sd-ext? Also, is it possible to do a batch move?


Titanium backup all the way! And yes it will do a batch job!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pongo328

freddy0872 said:


> Titanium backup all the way! And yes it will do a batch job!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome! Thanks bro!


----------



## freddy0872

Pongo328 said:


> Awesome! Thanks bro!


Welcome man! I bought the pro version . I swear by this app! Tons of great features!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

FYI. Eclipse got updated to 1.2.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> FYI. Eclipse got updated to 1.2.


Cool. I'll have to look for a changelog


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Cool. I'll have to look for a changelog


And dhacker just posted fully operating stock jb aokp after adding mms and camera apk from the market. Don't know if this is old news or not.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

milski65 said:


> And dhacker just posted fully operating stock jb aokp after adding mms and camera apk from the market. Don't know if this is old news or not.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


So that means everything is working in an AOKP JB rom for Bionic? Um.....hmmm. That's getting aweful tempting to test out.


----------



## milski65

SamuriHL said:


> So that means everything is working in an AOKP JB rom for Bionic? Um.....hmmm. That's getting aweful tempting to test out.


Downloading now. Non-kexec and needs camera 360 and gosms.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

I use camera zoom pro and handcent anyway....hmmm.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> And dhacker just posted fully operating stock jb aokp after adding mms and camera apk from the market. Don't know if this is old news or not.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You had to add them, or they were included after he added them? I'm about to get down on that


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You had to add them, or they were included after he added them? I'm about to get down on that


Add them afterwards from the market

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## freddy0872

Hash tweeted there are new kexec builds up. No working camera however.

Just letting u guys know

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

So basically it's exactly as operational as the previous build. That also worked fine once you added Go/Handcent and a camera app.


----------



## Obsidian

Pongo328 said:


> What's the best way to move apps to sd-ext? Also, is it possible to do a batch move?


Lol no one reads the OP... Look at the third post and I wrote directions a long time ago 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Lol no one reads the OP... Look at the third post and I wrote directions a long time ago
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Welcome to my world.


----------



## Obsidian

God this thread was quiet for a couple days... I am glad to see all you mofos chatting it up again

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

A lot of us are on the east coast...and last week wasn't exactly stellar for being in that location.


----------



## Pongo328

Obsidian said:


> Lol no one reads the OP... Look at the third post and I wrote directions a long time ago
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Haha my bad!


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> A lot of us are on the east coast...and last week wasn't exactly stellar for being in that location.


Why what happened on the East Coast? ... J/K Yeah that blows glad everyone is alright

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Pongo328 said:


> Haha my bad!


Ah it's alright... There's a lot of info there... Kind of like everything you need for ICS 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Why what happened on the East Coast? ... J/K Yeah that blows glad everyone is alright
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Sadly not everyone is alright. There's still a frackton of crap going on in NY/NJ. But yea. Sadly, we're getting another Nor'Easter on Wednesday. Those poor people down there. SIGH.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Sadly not everyone is alright. There's still a frackton of crap going on in NY/NJ. But yea. Sadly, we're getting another Nor'Easter on Wednesday. Those poor people down there. SIGH.


I was just saying within our community... Unfortunately the NE states are still a cluster f#@&...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Yup. And this new storm isn't going to help matters at all. I spent the day getting my snow blower ready, cutting tree branches and cleaning up the yard, and filling the generator. Yippie.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Yup. And this new storm isn't going to help matters at all. I spent the day getting my snow blower ready, cutting tree branches and cleaning up the yard, and filling the generator. Yippie.


Damn that's not fun... I was happy when Sandy hit me... It took all my leaves and blew them away Sandy = No fall cleanup

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Damn that's not fun... I was happy when Sandy hit me... It took all my leaves and blew them away Sandy = No fall cleanup
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


It did not do that for me. My son bagged up 4 bags of leaves. I've got one downed branch stuck in the middle of the tree closest to the house. I'm gonna have to cut it out at some point. I wasn't in the mood. I had a broken branch on the other side of the house that I had to cut down and haul out back. That sucked. And I trimmed another branch away from the fiber optic line....just to be safe. Genny's all fueled up and ready to go. I'm gonna get some more gas tomorrow just to have some on hand. I don't want to have to deal with situations like they're facing in NY/NJ. Those poor people.


----------



## Pongo328

im sure some people already have seen this, but i figured id post anyway. its official that well get JB.

https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c


----------



## Obsidian

Obsidian said:


> im sure some people already have seen this, but i figured id post anyway. its official that well get JB.
> 
> https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c


Yeah I posted that about 200 posts back (20 pages for default set Tapatalk) on post 2251 so yeah most of us knew about it but it doesn't hurt to post it again.

I'm sure more people than just you missed it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

Obsidian said:


> Yeah I posted that about 200 posts back (20 pages for default set Tapatalk) on post 2251 so yeah most of us knew about it but it doesn't hurt to post it again.
> 
> I'm sure more people than just you missed it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


What!?!?! You mean to tell me that's not in your OP!? How dare you! Lol jk

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> It did not do that for me. My son bagged up 4 bags of leaves. I've got one downed branch stuck in the middle of the tree closest to the house. I'm gonna have to cut it out at some point. I wasn't in the mood. I had a broken branch on the other side of the house that I had to cut down and haul out back. That sucked. And I trimmed another branch away from the fiber optic line....just to be safe. Genny's all fueled up and ready to go. I'm gonna get some more gas tomorrow just to have some on hand. I don't want to have to deal with situations like they're facing in NY/NJ. Those poor people.


Yeah that truly sucks. You'd think after Katrina and Irene we would be more prepared to handle this kind of situation but I'm sure the focus will be on NY, NY and then everywhere else after that. It's unfortunate that is how it works but in this situation it actually makes sense. NY can't be crippled or our whole nation and even the world's economy will take a major hit.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

soocold said:


> What!?!?! You mean to tell me that's not in your OP!? How dare you! Lol jk
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


That's funny because my second post used to be a "News" section that I'd add stuff like that but I got rid of it. It was in the OP for the first few months until the Rom section overtook it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Yeah that truly sucks. You'd think after Katrina and Irene we would be more prepared to handle this kind of situation but I'm sure the focus will be on NY, NY and then everywhere else after that. It's unfortunate that is how it works but in this situation it actually makes sense. NY can't be crippled or our whole nation and even the world's economy will take a major hit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I know. Hence why I'm trying to be prepared myself so I don't have to be one of those people out there. However, I went to buy some more gas cans today and they're sold out everywhere. sigh. I filled up the gas can I already have but I wanted 2 more just to be ready. Guess I may have to order them online. Here's hoping the storm tomorrow isn't too bad.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I know. Hence why I'm trying to be prepared myself so I don't have to be one of those people out there. However, I went to buy some more gas cans today and they're sold out everywhere. sigh. I filled up the gas can I already have but I wanted 2 more just to be ready. Guess I may have to order them online. Here's hoping the storm tomorrow isn't too bad.


I don't think it will be... I assume the only thing that is going to make it bad is the fact that anything that happens now will have much more impact due to the damage Sandy already made. Hopefully the eye will stay east and not shift to the west causing high wind damage. I think if the wind stays east there won't be many problems...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> I don't think it will be... I assume the only thing that is going to make it bad is the fact that anything that happens now will have much more impact due to the damage Sandy already made. Hopefully the eye will stay east and not shift to the west causing high wind damage. I think if the wind stays east there won't be many problems...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


That's the hope. We'll see. The other problem is the temps are dropping below freezing at night. This thing is expected to hit my area starting tomorrow night into Thursday morning. Sleet mixed with rain. OH YEY. That'll be great for the trees that haven't fully gotten rid of the leaves yet. SIGH. It's gonna be a bumpy ride for some I think.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> That's the hope. We'll see. The other problem is the temps are dropping below freezing at night. This thing is expected to hit my area starting tomorrow night into Thursday morning. Sleet mixed with rain. OH YEY. That'll be great for the trees that haven't fully gotten rid of the leaves yet. SIGH. It's gonna be a bumpy ride for some I think.


We had that happen around 5 years ago. It rained hard then turned into sleet and then a sudden ten degree drop happened and it took down thousands of trees. It was odd because it was February and a couple days later it was in the 60's.We had a to go rent a wood chipper that handled 12" diameter trees and spent weeks cleaning up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pongo328

Obsidian said:


> Yeah I posted that about 200 posts back (20 pages for default set Tapatalk) on post 2251 so yeah most of us knew about it but it doesn't hurt to post it again.
> 
> I'm sure more people than just you missed it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Hahahaha nice! Well hopefully i will have helped someone else to keep from reposting.


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> We had that happen around 5 years ago. It rained hard then turned into sleet and then a sudden ten degree drop happened and it took down thousands of trees. It was odd because it was February and a couple days later it was in the 60's.We had a to go rent a wood chipper that handled 12" diameter trees and spent weeks cleaning up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


We had that happen in Dec 08. I was without power for 5 days. That's when I ended up getting my generator. Ain't no way I can store 5 days worth of gas though. At most if I get my new gas cans I can put a day in the genny and have maybe 2 more on store. Still need to have gas for the snow blower just in case. Worse case I siphon it from my car. LOL. I like the idea that NJ has though...they're considering state law that said all gas stations must have a backup genny to serve gas. Hello, that's common f'ing sense right there. It's not like they have a shortage of fuel to run one!


----------



## Obsidian

Lol true... My house is wired for a 6kw genny

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

NICE. I've got a 5.5 that does the trick.


----------



## Obsidian

Awesome liquid propane?

Edit: nvm you said gas

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

If it were i'd not be looking for more gas cans.







No, it's a 7 gallon gas genny. Works real well. I didn't have any issues with it last week during the 21 hours without power. I got a cable and lock coming tomorrow so I can tie it to the house. Then I can run it overnight without worrying about someone stealing it.


----------



## Obsidian

Definitely... Sucks it's portable.. Do you just have it running in through your 110 outlet then?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Oh no no. I have a transfer switch with NEMA cable. Roll it out onto the patio, start her up, plug in the NEMA cable, and flip the switches on the transfer switch. Under 5 minutes total and I'm up and running. 13 or so hours per 7 gallons.


----------



## Obsidian

I was wondering how 5.5 could be running through a 110 but you said it was portable so I couldn't picture it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

No, it's a 5500 watt portable with 8200 watt starting power. I've got a 240 NEMA cable for it that plugs into the transfer switch and then powers those circuits. It's awesome.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> No, it's a 5500 watt portable with 8200 watt starting power. I've got a 240 NEMA cable for it that plugs into the transfer switch and then powers those circuits. It's awesome.


Color me jealous!


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Color me jealous!


It's definitely nice. I got it in december 08 when I had been out of power for 5 days. Got it, brought it home, set it up, went back to work, and came home to power. But, I've had to use it for multi-day outages since then. Last week was the first time I got to use it since I put the transfer switch in. It works really well. I'm quite pleased.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Color me jealous!


This is mine










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Very nice. This is the setup I got:

http://www.reliancecontrols.com/ProductDetail.aspx?30216A

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/generators/portable-generators/detail/?name=5500-Watt-Storm-Responder-Portable-Generator&id=%7BE868308A-5E8B-4C64-8577-0276A14241DB%7D

Like I said, it works really well.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Very nice. This is the setup I got:
> 
> http://www.reliancecontrols.com/ProductDetail.aspx?30216A
> 
> http://www.briggsandstratton.com/generators/portable-generators/detail/?name=5500-Watt-Storm-Responder-Portable-Generator&id=%7BE868308A-5E8B-4C64-8577-0276A14241DB%7D
> 
> Like I said, it works really well.


Almost identical lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea. Was simple to install, too, which is nice. I don't keep the NEMA cable plugged in. It's coiled up and ready to go at a moment's notice. Tomorrow my cable and lock come so I can lock it up to the house. Then I can fill it up before bed and keep the heat and fridge going all night.


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah having it wired right in is nice and my cable runs out to my garage



















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

That's awesome. My transfer switch is next to the garage door so I just run the cable under the door and out the patio next to the garage. Works really nice. Some day I may install an outside NEMA plug box but it's not a big deal at all.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Yea. Was simple to install, too, which is nice. I don't keep the NEMA cable plugged in. It's coiled up and ready to go at a moment's notice. Tomorrow my cable and lock come so I can lock it up to the house. Then I can fill it up before bed and keep the heat and fridge going all night.


Yeah can't be too careful when it comes to your generator running with everyone else around you without power...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Yeah can't be too careful when it comes to your generator running with everyone else around you without power...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


I completely agree. And it's not hard to install. I also have a separate ground line for the genny on its own ground rod.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> That's awesome. My transfer switch is next to the garage door so I just run the cable under the door and out the patio next to the garage. Works really nice. Some day I may install an outside NEMA plug box but it's not a big deal at all.


Ah yeah mine is in my basement (it's a walkout so I could've just ran it out that door but I did it that way instead

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I completely agree. And it's not hard to install. I also have a separate ground line for the genny on its own ground rod.


That's smart  Yeah it's very simple... I'm an engineer but you definitely don't need to be one to wire that up

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Ah yeah mine is in my basement (it's a walkout so I could've just ran it out that door but I did it that way instead
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


That works. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Obsidian

Yes sir... Alright we've been off topic for long enough  good luck with the weather

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> That's smart  Yeah it's very simple... I'm an engineer but you definitely don't need to be one to wire that up
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


I'm only a software engineer.  The last time I ran the generator I blew up my fridge. So I looked into what the hell went wrong and discovered that when I had my vinyl siding installed, the morons CUT my ground wire for the house! Holy $#!&!!! Then I went to go fix it, and the "ground rod" that was installed broke off. It was just a piece of rebar. SIGH. So I got a couple proper grounding rods and drove them into the granite ledge as far as they'd go. Haven't had a problem since. You DEFINITELY need to be grounded properly when running the generator! Our transfer switches ground to the house ground and neutral, but, I find it safer to have a separate one for the genny, as well.


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Yes sir... Alright we've been off topic for long enough  good luck with the weather
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Yea we have.  Thanks. I hope it's not snow. UGH. Good luck to anyone in NY and NJ!


----------



## soocold

SamuriHL said:


> I'm only a software engineer.  The last time I ran the generator I blew up my fridge. So I looked into what the hell went wrong and discovered that when I had my vinyl siding installed, the morons CUT my ground wire for the house! Holy $#!&!!! Then I went to go fix it, and the "ground rod" that was installed broke off. It was just a piece of rebar. SIGH. So I got a couple proper grounding rods and drove them into the granite ledge as far as they'd go. Haven't had a problem since. You DEFINITELY need to be grounded properly when running the generator! Our transfer switches ground to the house ground and neutral, but, I find it safer to have a separate one for the genny, as well.


I got to do a few bids for people destroying the comp. In their ac/heat pump. Keeps me employed

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## SamuriHL

soocold said:


> I got to do a few bids for people destroying the comp. In their ac/heat pump. Keeps me employed
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


Were they mostly grounding issues?


----------



## soocold

SamuriHL said:


> Were they mostly grounding issues?


Grounding, trying to power a 240v comp on 120v, expecting digital controls to work properly with a rebar ground acting as a neutral then it short cycles and burns the start windings. Thinking they know it all, hotwiring the condenser to run but no evap blower, so liquid shatters the comp. internals.

Then I get called 10 at night because it's an "emergency" but then they don't wanna pay extra, but expect me to have every size of unit at the shop so I can just change their AC out in the middle of the night on Friday like I have no life.

Sorry, that's a rant.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## SamuriHL

soocold said:


> Grounding, trying to power a 240v comp on 120v, expecting digital controls to work properly with a rebar ground acting as a neutral then it short cycles and burns the start windings. Thinking they know it all, hotwiring the condenser to run but no evap blower, so liquid shatters the comp. internals.
> 
> Then I get called 10 at night because it's an "emergency" but then they don't wanna pay extra, but expect me to have every size of unit at the shop so I can just change their AC out in the middle of the night on Friday like I have no life.
> 
> Sorry, that's a rant.
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


Yikes. Sadly, being around when the family business was alive, I understand far too much of that. Don't envy you.


----------



## freddy0872

Sorry guys imma take u off ur off topic rant. For those who like to save app and data TiBu PRO now offers creating an update.zip file of apps and data to be restored in recovery! Should work a lot faster instead of doing it in the app with everything running!

Sorry got a little excited about that. Sounded like a nice feature especially since were playing with SSv3 now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Neat! I guess I gotta put TiBU back on. Avoid backing up system data and it should go well.


----------



## soocold

SamuriHL said:


> Yikes. Sadly, being around when the family business was alive, I understand far too much of that. Don't envy you.


I literally had a guy expect me, on July 3rd at 400 pm, expect me to make An hour drive to get his specific brand of condenser (because a name changes how it runs), and not to charge him double time for my time getting the damn thing, and installing it in the 4th!

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## soocold

freddy0872 said:


> Sorry guys imma take u off ur off topic rant. For those who like to save app and data TiBu PRO now offers creating an update.zip file of apps and data to be restored in recovery! Should work a lot faster instead of doing it in the app with everything running!
> 
> Sorry got a little excited about that. Sounded like a nice feature especially since were playing with SSv3 now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


pffffffttt. Don't buy tibu when HoB is free. Plus Sam offers courteous 24/7 support for EVERYTHING!

Did that just get me evicted?

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## SamuriHL

soocold said:


> pffffffttt. Don't buy tibu when HoB is free. Plus Sam offers courteous 24/7 support for EVERYTHING!
> 
> Did that just get me evicted?
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


Hi mr soocold....your invitation to the House seems to have been...misplaced.


----------



## soocold

SamuriHL said:


> Hi mr soocold....your invitation to the House seems to have been...misplaced.


PARTY CRASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Night everyone I'm out.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## freddy0872

soocold said:


> pffffffttt. Don't buy tibu when HoB is free. Plus Sam offers courteous 24/7 support for EVERYTHING!
> 
> Did that just get me evicted?
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


Let's say ur out and about and need to do an emergency backup... new ROM.... whatever.... I know I've done it countless times while I was out and didn't have access to my PC. Makes life a lot easier.

And Sam is a mean jerk so I wouldnt count on him for support! LMAO! JK. Sam u know we love you!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

This was a 1AM dairy farm chiller.










Ground settling on a 200amp service they're lucky they didn't lose the house.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Let's say ur out and about and need to do an emergency backup... new ROM.... whatever.... I know I've done it countless times while I was out and didn't have access to my PC. Makes life a lot easier.
> 
> And Sam is a mean jerk so I wouldnt count on him for support! LMAO! JK. Sam u know we love you!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


ROFLMAO! You know it's true.


----------



## soocold

freddy0872 said:


> Let's say ur out and about and need to do an emergency backup... new ROM.... whatever.... I know I've done it countless times while I was out and didn't have access to my PC. Makes life a lot easier.
> 
> And Sam is a mean jerk so I wouldnt count on him for support! LMAO! JK. Sam u know we love you!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Lol I know I bought tibu back in my droid eris days.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## SamuriHL

soocold said:


> This was a 1AM dairy farm chiller.
> 
> Ground settling on a 200amp service they're lucky they didn't lose the house.
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


Holy hell.


----------



## soocold

SamuriHL said:


> Holy hell.


To make that chiller even worse, it was one of three compressors, took almost two hours to recover the Freon, then my damn supplier gave me a locked compressor from the factory. Changed my $1500 job to 4k with all the labor I had involved.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## soocold

2500!

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Let's say ur out and about and need to do an emergency backup... new ROM.... whatever.... I know I've done it countless times while I was out and didn't have access to my PC. Makes life a lot easier.
> 
> And Sam is a mean jerk so I wouldnt count on him for support! LMAO! JK. Sam u know we love you!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Sam isn't a mean jerk, he's just misunderstood and a product of a deranged society.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

There's an AOKP-kexec 11/6 build up. I'm going to flash it. I know it will probably have the camera issue as before. I bet it even has the network data issue too. But I'm going to flash it anyway.

And for anyone who doesn't know already, the JB builds seem to block incoming data on some apps. I don't have a comprehensive list of apps, because I'm not that OCD, but I know hosting multiplayer games in Minecraft PE doesn't work. Nobody can see or connect to you. Same app on blur based roms functions properly.

Yes, I know. It's only minecraft. My concern is not that minecraft multiplayer doesn't work, but that we don't know how many other apps are also not getting their intended incoming data connections


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Garbled boot logo. Let it sit for about ten minutes and rebooted to eclipse because I have to work now


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

LMAO. That's a 10/6 build. Whoops. Wrong month


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> LMAO. That's a 10/6 build. Whoops. Wrong month


Too funny, I went looking for it, couldn't find it, and thought eh, he just has a better hook up method than us mere mortals.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Lol! Not at all. I'm just stupid


----------



## Pongo328

Hey soocold, what method did you use to oc?


----------



## soocold

Tweakerz, and razz1's extra governor zip. And a full day of hot boots to find the maximum stability.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Oh, for anyone wondering, I was unable to use the TiBu update.zip feature to restore SMS/MMS earlier this morning. There's been an update since then, so I'm going to try again in a bit and see what's up.


----------



## soocold

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Oh, for anyone wondering, I was unable to use the TiBu update.zip feature to restore SMS/MMS earlier this morning. There's been an update since then, so I'm going to try again in a bit and see what's up.


Just for the SMS/MMS? Did the user app .zip work?

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

soocold said:


> Just for the SMS/MMS? Did the user app .zip work?
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


Seemed to, but I didn't get the chance to see if it restored data as well as the app or not


----------



## Obsidian

soocold said:


> Seemed to, but I didn't get the chance to see if it restored data as well as the app or not


Hey I don't think just having to restore sms/mms from xml is a bad thing if the tibu update.zip works for everything else (as long as data is included)

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Hey I don't think just having to restore sms/mms from xml is a bad thing if the tibu update.zip works for everything else (as long as data is included)
> 
> Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


Agreed!


----------



## soocold

Ya I could care less about text but it the update zip installs my apps easier, I'll just make one zip for them and restore my data after boot since that's what always changes.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## milski65

Does anyone know anything about the new ss posted at rom droid hacks?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ted1735

Can anyone post link to overclock past 1.2Ghz.
Thanks

Sent from BIONIC rooted with ICS .2233 !


----------



## ted1735

Also IcarusHD it's updated to 1.5. I've had it about week now.

Sent from BIONIC rooted with ICS .2233 !


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the new ss posted at rom droid hacks?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


There's only SSv3.05 still I don't know what you saw...??

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## Obsidian

ted1735 said:


> Can anyone post link to overclock past 1.2Ghz.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from BIONIC rooted with ICS .2233 !


Goto my OP and scroll down to Tweakers under the mod section...

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## freddy0872

From what I've seen the betas of SS3 that hash has been tweeting about was for RAZR maxx and such. Unless he did something else I havent seen yet.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> There's only SSv3.05 still I don't know what you saw...??
> 
> Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


It's showing 3.05.12. Atrix-HD touch support and for users running jellybean leak only? Instructions for getting STOCK running in a rom slot. Don't know what any of that means.


----------



## Obsidian

Hash told me he was working on the HDs because they're partitions are weird... They only have like 3gb for their internal sd so he needs to find a spot for their rom slots

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> It's showing 3.05.12. Atrix-HD touch support and for users running jellybean leak only? Instructions for getting STOCK running in a rom slot. Don't know what any of that means.


Well clearly we don't have a jb leak  so that means not for the bionic. The atrix hd isn't a vzw device so also not us

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## milski65

Gotcha. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## basoodler

http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/08/tech/mobile/samsung-galaxy-iphone/index.html

Finally .. apple is dethroned

In other news:

Depending on where obsidian lives in Michigan: he may be free to carry and use up to an ounce of marijuana with out breaking the law









Its funny that nobody on the national news reported this.. they probably don't want to alert the populations of Cleveland and Toledo.. because they might crash the party


----------



## freddy0872

Any one experiencing issues with Eclipse as far as battery life goes? The first few charges worked fantastic! Then now im going about 5-6 hrs and needing a charge. Just wondering if anyone using it has seen this at all. I need to look at my deep sleep and such. At work so dont have time ATM.


----------



## soocold

Nope










Very very heavy use today

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## Orasion

No complain here either about battery life in Eclipse. Use it all work day long with a single charge and a moderate use


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

My AndroidOS is always HUGE, yet I can't find what specifically is causing the drain :-(

-Edit-

I think it was Go SMS

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

ive never hand any issues with handcent. any Go-XXX app has never impressed me so simply dont use it. hopefully you can find the cause of the drain cause ICS is soooooo efficient on the battery.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Go had like 36 intent receivers when I looked in Startup control with ROM Toolbox!!! WTF?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

does rom toolbox work well? i have root toolbox from when it was free

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes it does.


----------



## soocold

SamuriHL said:


> Yes it does.


guess im gonna make a new purchuse! or is the free version all i need.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It works exceedingly well. My favorite feature is the script manager. Though I do like the boot logo changer and the startup controls. I don't use those terribly often. Set it and forget it, but they're dead useful for the one time you need them. CPU sliders is nice too, for changing governors. I'm pretty sure that you can do it from the ics settings, but it's hard to set at boot if the governor depends on a module being loaded after the OS boots. ROM Toolbox has a delay setting to give in it scripts time to insert modules before it tries to set the stuff you've tagged for "at boot"

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

soocold said:


> guess im gonna make a new purchuse! or is the free version all i need.
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


You should buy it. The Pro version is excellent with great support.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

This was typical before I uninstalled GO SMS









And after I switched to Handcent a few hours ago.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

well your os usage seems to have gone down. but it looks as if you were using pretty heavily on that second shot

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## soocold

i have request! can you put up the links for md5 sum checkers on the OP. i think itll be good to get more people using this saftey net.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I was definitely doing that. After killing GO, I went through and trimmed a bunch of other apps I never used: eBay, Newegg, Pinterest, Google Goggles, various games

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

I think its not reporting battery stats correctly. It went from 53% to 18% in 3-4 minutes! It dies yesterday so I plugged it in and it booted to the charging screen and showed 15%. I might try a reflash later

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Odd, I haven't seen that since I was on the droidx

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

Does it do that with another battery? Sounds like dead cells

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## freddy0872

soocold said:


> Does it do that with another battery? Sounds like dead cells
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


Only got one battery. Other ROMs don't seem to do that tho. I'll have to flash a new one to try it

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Android OS back up to 40-45%

Guess I'll try a FDR. Reinstall apps only, without data, and see if that makes a difference

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

Good luck to both you

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## Obsidian

soocold said:


> i have request! can you put up the links for md5 sum checkers on the OP. i think itll be good to get more people using this saftey net.
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


Do you mean can I add the md5 sum values for the files that I have links to? Sure. I didn't in the past because of the constant file changes and line limits (format) of the forums

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Do you mean can I add the md5 sum values for the files that I have links to? Sure. I didn't in the past because of the constant file changes and line limits (format) of the forums
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Cough cough lazy.


----------



## soocold

Obsidian said:


> Do you mean can I add the md5 sum values for the files that I have links to? Sure. I didn't in the past because of the constant file changes and line limits (format) of the forums
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Not that cause I can understand the difficulty, but the Windows programs that check the value, I know samurai had them on his page until he cleaned it up.

It's just one off those overlooked steps than can prevent problems IMO

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## SamuriHL

soocold said:


> Not that cause I can understand the difficulty, but the Windows programs that check the value, I know samurai had them on his page until he cleaned it up.
> 
> It's just one off those overlooked steps than can prevent problems IMO
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


"Cleaned it up"....as in moved those entries to the FAQ?


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> "Cleaned it up"....as in moved those entries to the FAQ?


And finally... winking doesn't make everything better lol, though it does confuse people on knowing if you really are temperamental...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I like to keep em guessing. Lmao







hahaha

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I like to keep em guessing. Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


And I enjoy busting your balls for it... Doing it without unintentionally offending you makes it like a game that only I get to play 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Sam..... temperamental!? Nevveerr! As I recall the one day a leak for ICS came out and I hopped onto droid rzr chat box right when I found out all he had to say was.... oh and here is one of my slackers now!

Geez Sam. Sorry.... I was 5 minutes late! Lmfao! Always having something to complain about! Haha!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> And I enjoy busting your balls for it... Doing it without unintentionally offending you makes it like a game that only I get to play
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Wow! What a f'ing jerk u are! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> And I enjoy busting your balls for it... Doing it without unintentionally offending you makes it like a game that only I get to play
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Roflmao!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Sam..... temperamental!? Nevveerr! As I recall the one day a leak for ICS came out and I hopped onto droid rzr chat box right when I found out all he had to say was.... oh and here is one of my slackers now!
> 
> Geez Sam. Sorry.... I was 5 minutes late! Lmfao! Always having something to complain about! Haha!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Lol! Slackers. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Ok, so I'm REALLY glad I made a nandroid of my Eclipse 1.2 install. Tried doing a full wipe and clean install. Somehow, everything b0rked and I can't boot into it.

On the up side, this gave me a reason to flash AOKP 11-10 build from this morning. No, camera doesn't work yet







<-- That tongue sticking out was for Obsidian

I only just booted into it, so I haven't dug around for new features yet


----------



## Herrsmoothe

freddy0872 said:


> I think its not reporting battery stats correctly. It went from 53% to 18% in 3-4 minutes! It dies yesterday so I plugged it in and it booted to the charging screen and showed 15%. I might try a reflash later
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Mine was doing the same thing, I used to get this problem a lot before I started wiping battery stats. Unfortunately I haven't seen an option to wipe battery stats in SS v3... I know that there are apps that can do that too, I have just been too lazy to find one and download it. When I had the problem you're having a few days ago, a reboot and a night on the charger seemed to do the trick.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## soocold

Tapatalk didn't load your faq all yesterday, and I was too lazy to deal with the old computer.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## skatastic

I'm running the CM9 compiled by pooka and out of nowhere my notification sounds stopped working for all apps. Has anyone had this problem or even better know how to fix it?


----------



## Obsidian

You're all lazy... I'm striking O


----------



## freddy0872

As it turns out seems like eclipse did take a shit on me at some point. My wakelock seemed to be more or less scatterbrained. Ive dumped CM10 into a slot and have been running it since late last night all thru the day. Battery was MUCH BETTER! even did wifi tether a few times at work as well with no charging before or after that. did last me about 9.5 hours under moderate use. so we will see what day 2 has in store for my battery stricken ass!

i want to look into some sort of export of the xml file for SMS and call log between rom slots. so when we switch the texts and calls go with us. im thinking that should be possible but not 100% sure how to go about it yet.. anyone have a thought on that?

Take care all!


----------



## Obsidian

Just backup your rom with Tibu right before you switch then restore the xml file when you boot into your other rom

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I don't think they're stored as xml in /data...

Pretty sure tibu converts to it, but I could be wrong

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

skatastic said:


> I'm running the CM9 compiled by pooka and out of nowhere my notification sounds stopped working for all apps. Has anyone had this problem or even better know how to fix it?


Haven't had that happen before, sorry

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Obsidian said:


> I don't think they're stored as xml in /data...
> 
> Pretty sure tibu converts to it, but I could be wrong
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Yea that part im not sure of either. I know there was some sort of rom manager on the android market a while back that did that. wasnt for our phones but they had it down somehow. ill look into it today.

BTW how is ur PC running pooka?


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I don't think they're stored as xml in /data...
> 
> Pretty sure tibu converts to it, but I could be wrong
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2












Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

freddy0872 said:


> Yea i do that now but its just a PIA say if u wanna swap slots on the fly thru the day. without having to restore them each time... might be asking to much however it would prove to be interesting if it could work. i might dig into it today at work.
> 
> Yea that part im not sure of either. I know there was some sort of rom manager on the android market a while back that did that. wasnt for our phones but they had it down somehow. ill look into it today.
> 
> BTW how is ur PC running pooka?


I've been doing this for a while now Freddy... That's why I have used multiple roms for a long time

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

So they aren't natively xml.

And the pc is doing great, thanks!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Stock...










Eclipse...

Same

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

So how do you use a snapshot for sms storage? Is that also the same messaging app as cm/aokp?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

It's gosms but it restores it to the stock messaging app too...

All I do is go into TiBu and select the batch in the top right. Down to backup System Data and then deselect all and select the sms/mms (yellow) and then run it... Takes 2 secs...

Then when I get into my other DD roms I just open Tibu up and restore it through the batch restore again....


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

That's labeled as XML on the far right if you look at it in the Backup pane. Main screen, top middle button, scroll down to yellow Messages entry.

I do the same to backup/restore for all roms. Takes a minute or two with 6k+ sms/mms entries. Don't ask









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

More like 4-5 minutes

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Dropsync will work as well...

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Anything to speed up the process


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Anything to speed up the process


Yeah my main thing is keeping the data synced on multiple rom slots.

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## freddy0872

This is all very good information! Thanks for the tips! ill have to look into dropsync now. i havent seen that yet.

Glad the PC is working good for you Pooka! 

On a side note... looks like we going to have my fiance start walking again in about a month. SO EXCITED!  I told her now i dont have to carry your fat ass around as much! ;-) and no she didnt take that very nicely but i thought it was funny lmao! but all is seeming to go well with the healing/recovery process, its been very slow and tiring but its amazing the things youll do for those you care about! I appreciate all the prayers back when this happened! Im sure they did help! As well as those who could chip in a few bucks to help pay for the ungodly priced prescriptions that were needed! They are starting to simmer down and become less of a hole in the bank account!

***End of random rant***

I ended up trying hash's CM10 stock build on 11-09 and all seemed to go well then it started glitching out and it had to go today when my alarm didnt decide to sound off for work this AM! OOPS! So i over wrote Eclipse Slot with the v1.2 edition and all is seeming good so far. Battery life on CM10 did seem better than Eclipse 1.1
Im going to see how well 1.2 works out for me tomorrow as its going to be running for a full day. I flashed it around 3PM today so cant tell much yet. Hoping i dont have a battery thats deciding to crap out on me.... dont really wanna blow the money on a new one so we shall see! If no improvement i might try wiping battery stats and see if that helps. But im going to do this one thing at a time and see how well it actually works out for me. does anyone know the best place to get a new battery if i do infact need one by chance?

have a great night folks! TAKE CARE ALL! L-)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> This is all very good information! Thanks for the tips! ill have to look into dropsync now. i havent seen that yet.
> 
> Glad the PC is working good for you Pooka!
> 
> On a side note... looks like we going to have my fiance start walking again in about a month. SO EXCITED!  I told her now i dont have to carry your fat ass around as much! ;-) and no she didnt take that very nicely but i thought it was funny lmao! but all is seeming to go well with the healing/recovery process, its been very slow and tiring but its amazing the things youll do for those you care about! I appreciate all the prayers back when this happened! Im sure they did help! As well as those who could chip in a few bucks to help pay for the ungodly priced prescriptions that were needed! They are starting to simmer down and become less of a hole in the bank account!
> 
> ***End of random rant***
> 
> I ended up trying hash's CM10 stock build on 11-09 and all seemed to go well then it started glitching out and it had to go today when my alarm didnt decide to sound off for work this AM! OOPS! So i over wrote Eclipse Slot with the v1.2 edition and all is seeming good so far. Battery life on CM10 did seem better than Eclipse 1.1
> Im going to see how well 1.2 works out for me tomorrow as its going to be running for a full day. I flashed it around 3PM today so cant tell much yet. Hoping i dont have a battery thats deciding to crap out on me.... dont really wanna blow the money on a new one so we shall see! If no improvement i might try wiping battery stats and see if that helps. But im going to do this one thing at a time and see how well it actually works out for me. does anyone know the best place to get a new battery if i do infact need one by chance?
> 
> have a great night folks! TAKE CARE ALL! L-)


Glad to hear she should be starting to get moving on her own again!

Eclipse 1.2 has run great for me for almost a week. Only thing I can't figure out is what's causing my AndroidOS to show as upwards of 45-55% of battery drain. Nothing in Better Battery Stats is suspicious, and CPU Spy shows it Deep Sleeping like Rip Van Winkle


----------



## soocold

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Glad to hear she should be starting to get moving on her own again!
> 
> Eclipse 1.2 has run great for me for almost a week. Only thing I can't figure out is what's causing my AndroidOS to show as upwards of 45-55% of battery drain. Nothing in Better Battery Stats is suspicious, and CPU Spy shows it Deep Sleeping like Rip Van Winkle


In 1.2.1 I had to shut off Google now. Give that a shot

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

soocold said:


> In 1.2.1 I had to shut off Google now. Give that a shot
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


There's a 1.2.1? With Google Now? Where have I been?


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> There's a 1.2.1? With Google Now? Where have I been?


I was going to say the same thing..... And I just looked last night......

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I looked after I posted that. Nothing


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I looked after I posted that. Nothing


Same here. I'm assuming typo.... Lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

http://www.eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?t=5933
[ROM] Bionic Eclipse ICS v1.2.1 - 11/9/12

No typo,

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Guess I was checking the wrong forum!


----------



## soocold

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Guess I was checking the wrong forum!




ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> http://www.eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?t=5933
> [ROM] Bionic Eclipse ICS v1.2.1 - 11/9/12
> 
> No typo,
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


Lol I was just about to post about 1.21 then I saw soocold had caught that as well. (yeah always check the eclipse forums) Nothing major in the changelog for 1.21 though. Some theming cleanup and added 4.2 inverted gmail I believe was all but still...

Pooka I know what you are saying. My battery seems to randomly have major drains and os use but then I check the processor use and it will say it's been sleeping 95% of the time so it doesn't make sense. Then yesterday after the 1.21 flash I use the stock tethering for 2 hours @ Sky's soccer practice and the battery barely drained at all... Standard battery 8% drain so I thought it was all worked out. 
Today 6 hours of little use and 55% battery drain... Don't look at the battery % I put a different battery in










Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## soocold

Once had it since release day lol

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## Obsidian

soocold said:


> Once had it since release day lol
> 
> ICS with a side of eclipse
> OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


Once what?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

***I've** had it since release day lol

Damn auto correct

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah same here... He does good work

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## soocold

I've got it running on my dx2, fassy, and this.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Lol I was just about to post about 1.21 then I saw soocold had caught that as well. (yeah always check the eclipse forums) Nothing major in the changelog for 1.21 though. Some theming cleanup and added 4.2 inverted gmail I believe was all but still...
> 
> Pooka I know what you are saying. My battery seems to randomly have major drains and os use but then I check the processor use and it will say it's been sleeping 95% of the time so it doesn't make sense. Then yesterday after the 1.21 flash I use the stock tethering for 2 hours @ Sky's soccer practice and the battery barely drained at all... Standard battery 8% drain so I thought it was all worked out.
> Today 6 hours of little use and 55% battery drain... Don't look at the battery % I put a different battery in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


You put in a different battery .. with LESS charge in it? What, does your Bionic not drain fast enough for you? You have to help it along?!


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You put in a different battery .. with LESS charge in it? What, does your Bionic not drain fast enough for you? You have to help it along?!


Hahaha! I seen it was lower but didn't think of that! Lmao! Very strange way of battery use lmao

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Figured out what I did that caused eclipse 1.2 to self destruct the other day when doing a fresh install...

Note to self: blur roms do not like it when you flash gapps


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Figured out what I did that caused eclipse 1.2 to self destruct the other day when doing a fresh install...
> 
> Note to self: blur roms do not like it when you flash gapps


Duly noted 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Hahaha! I seen it was lower but didn't think of that! Lmao! Very strange way of battery use lmao
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I knew there was no way you guys were going to let that one fly. Damn, I knew I should have switched the battery back before the screenshot but... I hate redundancy.

I put the other battery in because it was dead and at that point I knew my phone would be on the charger long enough to completely charge the dead battery 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pongo328

After roms, OC, and govs & schedulers, what can we do to take advantage of our phones potential? Basically, what's the bionic community's next step?


----------



## soocold

That's about all there is to do with the locked boot loader. Themes I consider part of the rom category

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## Pongo328

Is there anything us lay-folk/ non-devs can do to help the bootloader situation? I remember seeing something about cheesecake possibly making progress.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

As I understand it, the bootloader is a one time write. Any attempt to unlock it will result in it tripping its security and making it impossible to write anything else to it. And that would turn your phone into a paperweight, with the only repair option being to remove and replace that chip from the board. Lots of fine soldering.

I might be off on this, but I think that's the gist. Samurai has explained it in depth and at length on this thread, so some searching might find the really technical answer.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Essentially, kexec is our only option. Like just said, the eFuse prevents even Motorola from unlocking our bootloader. It's a bit more involved than that, but basically the bionic CAN'T be unlocked. Ever.


----------



## soocold

Pongo328 said:


> Is there anything us lay-folk/ non-devs can do to help the bootloader situation? I remember seeing something about cheesecake possibly making progress.


And since so many people opportunity talked about cheese caking Moto patched the exploit we were using with the ics build, IIRC we cant bypass the new security unless we can modify the kernel, can't modify the kernel with out an unlocked boatloader. We can't unlock the boatloader with out a newer Moto phone.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Which is a direct cause of Hostess going out of business. Thanks cheesecake blabbering fools


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Which is a direct cause of Hostess going out of business. Thanks cheesecake blabbering fools


Hahahaha

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Spent the last two days on the most recent CM10 build. Yeah, good stuff. Except that YouTube wouldn't play smoothly. I'd reboot and it would play fine for a few videos, then it would stutter, eventually just giving me the message that there was a problem playing the video and I should tap to retry.

Back on eclipse.


----------



## soocold

I installed that on my second slot, I got my contacts there but haven't done anything else.

ICS with a side of eclipse
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It's very smooth, but the YouTube thing killed it for me. Not that I'm often on YouTube, but rebooting just to watch a video is a no go. May restore my aokp backup and see if it does the same


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah I'll go to jb when it's fully functional. The days of dealing with issues, no matter how small they may be, is over for me. I'm content with dealing with Blur and its slowness until the aosp starts working better on the Bionic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, this screen shot shows Android OS pretty low on the list, at least








Way to kill like 2 hours.


----------



## soocold

I never use you tube, so I'll convince myself to finish the setup later today.

ICS - eclipse - CM10 depending on my mood.
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## zebinadams

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Well, this screen shot shows Android OS pretty low on the list, at least
> View attachment 34692
> 
> 
> Way to kill like 2 hours.


What rom are you using?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

zebinadams said:


> What rom are you using?


That was on Eclipse 1.2.1 with Google Now disabled


----------



## Obsidian

Thank God my new 32gb class 10 just came in the mail. I didn't realize how hard it is to live without a ext sdcard. Mine finally failed after years of writing and rewriting...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm thinking that the Android OS showing up in the battery stats is due to the kernel moto uses for ICS. Stock, eclipse, cm9, cm10, and aokp running on the stock kernel ALL do it to me. It might be an app I'm using, but I can't say for sure. I'll look for common apps between the lot of them.

On a brighter note: this is why I miss my droidx!







24 hours of medium use and it's still at 39% battery


----------



## freddy0872

I'm sick of my battery. No matter what I try I must charge the phone back up in like 4-5 he's cuz it went down to 14% at work with minimal use. I've even tried wiping battery stats. WTF









Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Webtop is only used for HDMI or lapdock purposes, right?

If so, is there a way to disable it entirely on blur based roms or stock 246?


----------



## soocold

freddy0872 said:


> I'm sick of my battery. No matter what I try I must charge the phone back up in like 4-5 he's cuz it went down to 14% at work with minimal use. I've even tried wiping battery stats. WTF
> 
> View attachment 34721
> 
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


 sounds like a dead battery

ICS - eclipse - CM10 depending on my mood.
OC @ 1.333Ghz DAMMIT I need GPU OC to make 1.404 stable


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Same question, but with Fmradioservice. Disable or not possible?


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Same question, but with Fmradioservice. Disable or not possible?


Just did both with TiBu. No issues yet. Not sure if that's what you were thinking of. Haven't tried hooking hdmi up yet. At work. On icarus

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

Just in case I don't get on here tomorrow, I wanted to wish everyone a safe and Happy Thanksgiving! You all have an awesome time.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

So I'm getting USB wake locks, but I don't know what exactly is causing it. The only app that has a bunch of media connected and disconnected receivers is Swiftkey. Suck. So I'm now at a full charge and have uninstalled my favorite keyboard. We shall see if Android OS is still eating my deep sleep up. Also, I'm trying to like the stock ICS keyboard. It's an uphill battle.

- edit -

It isn't SwiftKey (Yay!) 38 minutes and 46% usage by Android OS. While turned off in my pocket. The bad news is that I still have no idea what is keeping the OS so busy. Catlog doesn't show much other than heavy updates of the notification widgets on Eclipse. If it didn't happen on EVERY Rom, including my unsafe side stock 246, I'd blame that.


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> So I'm getting USB wake locks, but I don't know what exactly is causing it. The only app that has a bunch of media connected and disconnected receivers is Swiftkey. Suck. So I'm now at a full charge and have uninstalled my favorite keyboard. We shall see if Android OS is still eating my deep sleep up. Also, I'm trying to like the stock ICS keyboard. It's an uphill battle.
> 
> - edit -
> 
> It isn't SwiftKey (Yay!) 38 minutes and 46% usage by Android OS. While turned off in my pocket. The bad news is that I still have no idea what is keeping the OS so busy. Catlog doesn't show much other than heavy updates of the notification widgets on Eclipse. If it didn't happen on EVERY Rom, including my unsafe side stock 246, I'd blame that.


I'm not at more than 17% on Eclipse, Wizzed or Icarus. Did see worst Android OS on Eclipse, but that has mellowed out. Not sure what the issue is. I would have mentioned I doubt Swift Key, although always showing for me as well, would be the culprit.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Enabled hardware rendering in the Developer options menu and it seems to have done wonders. My wakelocks are still there, but Android OS has dropped drastically. No idea why it isn't enabled by default, unless Motorola forgot that they have native Motorola video drivers somehow


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Enabled hardware rendering in the Developer options menu and it seems to have done wonders. My wakelocks are still there, but Android OS has dropped drastically. No idea why it isn't enabled by default, unless Motorola forgot that they have native Motorola video drivers somehow
> 
> View attachment 34757


Interesting!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I suppose having the cpu do the work of the gpu would definitely be problematic. You don't use software rendering on your desktop if you can help it, right?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Damn it! Wakelocks and Android OS battery stat are through the freaking roof again.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Damn it! Wakelocks and Android OS battery stat are through the freaking roof again.


Yeah I can't figure it out either. So dumb

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Multiple Gmail accounts? I think I saw a post somewhere that mentioned that possibly being a problem. Damn well can't find it though. Not sure if it's related to your issue.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah I have 3 Google accounts

Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Yeah I have 3 Google accounts
> 
> Don't pm or dm me, Gtalk me if you have an issue, I don't bite [email protected]


I have 1 and have no issues on any rom I run. Wonder if pooka has more than one. I'm guessing that's not the cause but it may not hurt to check.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## freddy0872

I only run one on the phone but I still got wakelock issues here. Still trying to iron it out. Tapatalk was killing it for a while. Reduced the time for refreshing interval and it helped but not enough. I'm also trying to decide if I gots a bad battery.

BTW happy thanksgiving all! Really thankful to be here today. Be alive and have great friends such as urselves!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The Android OS battery stat has ceased to bother me. I notice that when I'm using my phone excessively, Android OS is almost nil. When it sits idle, it goes up. This can easily be explained by the fact that *the only thing that's running is the OS* .. derp. The percentages HAVE to add up to 100%

As far as the wakelocks, I did some major googling over the last few days and the only things I found that seem to help is disabling the automatic synchronization of date and time in the settings menu (Way down at the bottom, by Developer options and About Phone) and enabling the GPU for 2d apps. Honestly, the GPU thing doesn't seem to affect the battery stats or wakelocks, but I'm thinking it can't hurt to have the GPU doing it's job instead of having the CPU do it while the GPU sits around and does jack squat.

I only have one google account on this phone, so it's not that.


----------



## SamuriHL

The GPU setting is *HIGHLY* misunderstood. ICS apps will use the GPU by default for a lot of things. That's built into ICS. That particular setting forces EVERYTHING to use the GPU. That's not always good and can cause some apps to crash. Use it with caution.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

So far, so good. And yeah, I can see that 3d apps would of course use the GPU. Basically the opengl/mesa driver calls by the app and OS would have no choice but to use the appropriate hardware. On the other hand, I've had no problems so far with forcing the GPU to also handle 2d rendering and page draws


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, I'd been using it for a while too as it does increase performance. But I just wanted you to know all the issues surrounding it. ICS changed the API to utilize the GPU a *LOT* more so any app compiled against the ICS or higher API is already utilizing it. That setting is to force older apps to use the GPU...and that's not always successful. MOST of the apps we're using have been updated for ICS, so, that setting won't have any impact on them whatsoever.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Didn't realize that the ICS code forced more GPU activity than the GB code, but otherwise, I was right there with you on it. Thanks for the heads up and filling in the blanks on bits and pieces I was missing


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea, I didn't know about it either, but, someone in another forum was telling us about how it works. Pretty slick.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> Yea, I didn't know about it either, but, someone in another forum was telling us about how it works. Pretty slick.


Good to pass that sort of info along so that we can all go from knowing just enough to be dangerous to knowing enough NOT to be


----------



## SamuriHL

Something like that yea.


----------



## kartun09

how can i change boot logo in android ice??


----------



## android123

Can I flash these on 4.1 roms for the bionic w/ safestrap 3.0?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1965290

Thanks


----------



## Xtr3m3Dr01d

android123 said:


> Can I flash these on 4.1 roms for the bionic w/ safestrap 3.0?
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1965290
> 
> Thanks


Just flashed the non-inverted version on the latest cm10. Boots fine, but google now force closes and nothing appears on the camera app. Everything else works though.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Being built for an OS beyond cm10, I'm not surprised. Boot to recovery, backup, flash away and see what happens. Or even better, backup, switch slots and restore to a test slot. Then you can always just switch back to the good slot in no time


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Wakelocks still in check after a couple hours this morning. I also switched the gpu setting back to default so I wouldn't be wondering which one would be responsible for any changes.

So, disabling the auto sync date/time/timezone released 3 separate wakelocks that were kicking my ass. InteractiveX governor, default 1.0 ghz speed settings with no over clocking of undervolting.

Android OS stat is through the roof, but I have barely touched my phone for the last 3 hours. I think that's not anything to worry about, since the greatest time claimed by any kernel lock is 6 minutes.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Further win on deep sleep stat.


----------



## android123

Xtr3m3Dr01d said:


> Just flashed the non-inverted version on the latest cm10. Boots fine, but google now force closes and nothing appears on the camera app. Everything else works though.


Thanks. Yea...google now does force close. I guess I'll delete that from the .zip and install it from the play store.

also...does webtop/hdmi work on this rom : http://romdroidhacks.com/forums/index.php?/topic/301-rom-bionic-eclipse-ics-v12-11312/


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It should, since it's blur based. But I don't have an HDMI cable or lapdock to try it


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> The Android OS battery stat has ceased to bother me. I notice that when I'm using my phone excessively, Android OS is almost nil. When it sits idle, it goes up. This can easily be explained by the fact that *the only thing that's running is the OS* .. derp. The percentages HAVE to add up to 100%
> 
> As far as the wakelocks, I did some major googling over the last few days and the only things I found that seem to help is disabling the automatic synchronization of date and time in the settings menu (Way down at the bottom, by Developer options and About Phone) and enabling the GPU for 2d apps. Honestly, the GPU thing doesn't seem to affect the battery stats or wakelocks, but I'm thinking it can't hurt to have the GPU doing it's job instead of having the CPU do it while the GPU sits around and does jack squat.
> 
> I only have one google account on this phone, so it's not that.


So funny... I came to this conclusion on Nov 15th but just realized I posted it over at the Eclipse forums  Great minds think a like...



Obsidian;20262 said:


> Thanks everyone... I've been battling this Android OS drain but as you can see there seems to be a pattern forming. Light use and it's massive but once you start using it mod to heavy the rest of the programs create a larger drain lowering the OS down to a slightly high but close to normal rate.
> 
> What I don't understand is that my phone shows it's in deep sleep like a hibernating bear but the battery continues to drain. I don't keep my wifi alive during sleep unless it's plugged in. Hmmmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

kartun09 said:


> how can i change boot logo in android ice??


You can flash a zip if someone has made one. Or you replace the bootanimation file itself.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Boot animation, or boot logo? There's countless boot animations out there, but I haven't seen as many logos. Team black hat has an app for that called FireDonkey


----------



## Obsidian

Ah very true. I just assumed he was talking about animation and you know what they say about assuming

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

anyone try this on their bionic on ics?

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1297714

planning on switching to t-mobile and thought I could keep my bionic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Not I. I may not be a big fan of VZW pricing, but their network is great where I live. Much better than everyone I know who's not on VZW.

If you're switching networks, why not get a better phone in the move?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

That is to say, why don't you switch to an unlocked phone with a large dev community while you have the opportunity, and save the bionic for experimenting with flashing to TMo in your spare time?


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Yeah, get the n4 from the play store, or straight from tmo for starting a new account.

Good find on the date/time sync pooka, that definitely seems like it could help on multiple devices, as I remember that setting, and I know I have it on.


----------



## Obsidian

I completely agree with these guys. The only reason I would switch networks is for an unlocked phone. If I was you I would make sure I did a test run of your new network and try to stay away from a contract. There are way too many horror stories out there about people switching from VZW to save a buck only to find out that they have horrible service @ their house or work. Good luck though 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

Well I plan on getting myself another phone later on, probably a Nexus 4, eventually. For now, I wanna see how it goes with my Bionic. Maybe later, I'll give it to another family member, again for use on T-Mobile. That way they can have a smartphone and avoid contracts.


----------



## zebinadams

Is there a way to make your phone use your external sd card instead of the sd card partition? I currently only have one rom slot aside from the unsafe side. I did make it 3 gb, but it now shows that my sd card is full, refuses to let me download pretty much anything, including multiple apps and updates for apps, and won't let me create any new rom slots. Anyone else have similar problems?


----------



## ted1735

Had a similar problem on my wife's phone. I think it could be the default android Swype-style keyboard. Since switching her over to swiftkey much smoother all together. I was using that keyboard as well and noticed battery drain. Now using Swype beta and more smooth also.

Sent from BIONIC rooted with ICS .2233 !


----------



## Obsidian

zebinadams said:


> Is there a way to make your phone use your external sd card instead of the sd card partition? I currently only have one rom slot aside from the unsafe side. I did make it 3 gb, but it now shows that my sd card is full, refuses to let me download pretty much anything, including multiple apps and updates for apps, and won't let me create any new rom slots. Anyone else have similar problems?


Change your dl locations to your ext along with movies and music. You have to realize you made a 4gb slot with only 8 total. I suggest that everyone uninstall ssv3 and then install Bootstrap to flash over your stock rom (if you aren't using it atm) so that your main rom is on your stock slot. Then reinstall ssv3 and ylu are gtg for testing

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

That's probably a really good idea. Titanium backup allows for extraction of apps and data from twrp nandroid images, for what it's worth


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Do you have a link for the most recent bootstrap apk that you can throw in your OP? I only see Sv3 and SSv2 in it


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Do you have a link for the most recent bootstrap apk that you can throw in your OP? I only see Sv3 and SSv2 in it


here is a link to what i can findreal quick. its the bptools version. the link is also in my bootstrap\safestrap thread.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByiHZTezceNYVlZ4eFZ0RVo0SFU/preview?pli=1

hope it helps ya pooka!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Thanks, freddy!


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Do you have a link for the most recent bootstrap apk that you can throw in your OP? I only see Sv3 and SSv2 in it


I know I already got it to you but I'll add it again so that people can flash their stock rom slot

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

So I've been running CM10 stock kernel from hash dated 11-16 and battery has been wonderful! Minus some peddly bugs its been great! Using camera zoom fx works wonders on the camera. I'm still having difficulty with mms but I don't send/receive that many to worry about it but if someone has a good solution lemmy know.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

I thought I read go sms takes care of the issue. May want to try it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Handcent should work, too.


----------



## Obsidian

From Droidrzr.com



SamuriHL said:


> Hey Obsidian....I got a challenge for our Bionic community. I threw the details in the HoB thread, but, essentially we're going to get a JB leak in 6 or 7 weeks. What I wanna do in that time is make it easy for a "n00b" to become proficient enough to become a productive HoB user so they can SAFELY play with new leaks and not overwhelm me with basic support issues. I want to put together tutorials, links, videos, whatever we can think of to take a n00b and get them to a level of knowledge and comfort that they can, if motivated to go through the "boot camp", become advanced members of the community and self sufficient. Since you're the gate keeper of all things Bionic, I figured you'd have a good handle on where I can point people for the types of knowledge they need to have. Basic stuff like what RSD is, how to install drivers, moto-fastboot tutorials, adb tutorials, what root is and how root exploits work, etc. I think if we can put this kind of info together we'd see a pretty awesome community form. We already have that, but, it wouldn't hurt to make some of this stuff more digestible and easier for people to find and consume. You in?


I think that sounds excellent brother. I am down to add in anything that people come up with. I think the best way is to have people make their own threads and videos that are uploaded to youtube that I can link to. 
When those are ready I will make a new Subtitle with all of them included. I will put those links in a better position than they are now (say right below the tools and above the roms?) If we make good enough tutorials I could even add each link below its respective tool.

RSD LITE V5.7 
(DOWNLOAD LINK HERE) 
TUTORIAL/INFO LINKS HERE

Think that'll be the best way. Any other ideas? Please anyone who is willing to make one of these videos or tutorials do so and I promise I will add it to the OP. I'm sure you guys all know that Sam and I could make all of them but this would be a good time to show a little appreciation and effort and take over one of the items. This is for those of you that read this thread everyday and don't feel like you are a part of this community. Trust me when I say that if you create one of these you will quickly become a well known member of this great crew. If you are worried that you aren't knowledgeable enough get a hold of me through gtalk and I will walk you through it or you can at least show me what you've created and I will give you some constructive criticism.

Hope to hear from you all soon
Obsidian

[email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Hell yea. Love it! I'm going to be working on the HoB infrastructure soon to add help screens built in, as well. But videos, tutorials, etc are desperately needed. I had a situation the other night where one of those "Mr I read everything and your instructions don't work" people was pissing me off. I quoted the directions he didn't follow and he wasn't very amused. I'm not sure if people like that can truly be helped or not, but, at least if we had some videos you could say "here, go watch this and follow along."


----------



## Obsidian

Yeah that would be perfect. I've tried to add in as much info as I can but there is never truly enough. Sam check the thread over at Droidrzr.com someone just replied

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

K. I'll get to it. Still working right now. Been a LONG week for work. It's why I've not had time to start modifying the HoB infrastructure yet.


----------



## Obsidian

Hopefully you all read this and get some piece of mind... If you were wondering about new aokp cm10 and cna builds here is your answer

@Hashcode0f Seeing a lot of: "is dev dead for my __" posts. and if its a droid 3, bionic, razr or droid 4 the answer is no. working on 4.2.1 #patience

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Added Bootstrap Link back to OP due to requests... If you have already purchased the Bionic BS from the market you don't need this. That one also works perfectly fine with ICS.

You can use it to flash your stock rom slot (must do it before you install ssv3 or after you delete and uninstall ssv3)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Too lazy to look at which one you put up...is it the awesome touch BS we got this summer?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I used the non-BPTools one for two boots, I think. Enough to flash Eclipse as my main ROM so I don't need a Safestrap slot for it. I never used the Stock/Unsafe side anyway


----------



## android123

It's safe to fxz to .246 from .229 correct?


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes.


----------



## Obsidian

Hey Everyone...

Thread Update:

I hit up dubsx the other day to see if he was going to put out any themes for Eclipse 1.2.1 and luckily my asking motivated him to put a couple out. Dubsx doesn't even have a Bionic anymore so everyone make sure you at least thank him or throw him a few bucks.

I added a little Eclipse section at the top of the Blur Rom section. I added in both of Dubsx themes and a battery mod thread eye_dea posted (batt mods made by multiple people but eye_dea was the one who posted them) so toss out some thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Dang it. I can't flash them from SS. Need to remove it and go to BS to flash to my stock ROM


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Note to self. BP tools bootstrap infinite recovery boots suck. At least I was able to re flash eclipse from my sd and get back. From the parking lot at work.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Note to self. BP tools bootstrap infinite recovery boots suck. At least I was able to re flash eclipse from my sd and get back. From the parking lot at work.


What happened? Are you saying you that you actually screwed up? Thought that never happened  rofl

And Don't try to blame it on BS  Bootstrap that is

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

android123 said:


> It's safe to fxz to .246 from .229 correct?


You all good 123? I know samurai said yes but wanted to make sure

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Dude, I screw up all the time!!

Bootstrap is fine for flashing both themes. I didn't test the battery mods because I rather liked the one in the Venom theme that I stuck with.

I ended up being unable to boot to my ROM when using the BPTools Bootstrap, but fortunately, I had a copy of eclipse on my SD. Flashed that over my looping ROM and it erased the app and hijack references in /system which were what were allowing the recovery to load on boot in the first place. No data wipe, of course, and I basically had a "clean" dirty flash of the same ROM with the same app data, minus the bootstrap.

For anyone wishing to get rid of Bootstrap on a blur ROM, that's an easy way to do it. Then uninstall the apk once you boot and reinstall SS or the other BS


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Is there a trick to getting the bptools version to boot back into the ROM? I was probably just doing it wrong, but panicking because I was in the parking lot nowhere near a PC.

It's not about never making mistakes as much as it's about not being afraid to make them and recover from them.


----------



## basoodler

I finally took the ota. School has been crazy.

Is cna the new CM, aosp base ROM?

How big should my ROM slots be.. 1g I assume is good?

I flashed blurry, wizzed bean, eclipse, icarushd and skyl1n3 ( l337 Name







)

All are great as far as I can tell! I made 2 slots and left wizzed and skyline in them.. are there any that are just better for battery and stability?
Any recomendations?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I've been on eclipse forever now. Best thing going, in my opinion. But it always was when it was only GB too.


----------



## basoodler

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I've been on eclipse forever now. Best thing going, in my opinion. But it always was when it was only GB too.


That is what I have planned for slot 1. I am leaning toward wizzed as my #2 non blur rom .

How big should the slots be?

Whats the deal with the circle widget? I extracted the apk out of icarushd because I liked it. I try to put it on eclipse and it says no 3rd party homescreens? did they really make a widget proprietary?

Does wizzed bean have compatibility issues? Its really having issues with dolphin HD.. I've not seen that problem since GB ICS roms..

BTW sorry for bringing up issues that I am sure are old news. just catching up.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I've never been a fan of the circle launcher after the novelty wore off a few minutes in. Is the circle widget something similar? Perhaps it's a plugin for the default launcher on the ROM and you can extract that launcher as well?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

1 gig should be fine. If you're really loading up the apps, try 2 gig. But I'd not run out of room in any slots when I was using Safestrap. Right now I'm running just the one ROM only. Eclipse, overclocked to 1.2 (I didn't get the speed bump with ICS) Flashed dubs' Venom theme and nearly creamed my purty pink panties.

I'm still eventually going to be compiling cm9 some time in the future, since it is a bit leaner than blur and has just a few bugs. But for now, I'm not too interested in slots to put roms in. I have a damn good daily driver and none of the Jellybean roms are functional enough for my liking. There's really no logical reason to run a handful of different ICS roms, so I'm going with just the one Rom until there's something new out there in AOSP based build world


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> I finally took the ota. School has been crazy.
> 
> Is cna the new CM, aosp base ROM?


CNA is Codename Android and it's a hodgepodge of cm, aokp and many other mods

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

basoodler said:


> That is what I have planned for slot 1. I am leaning toward wizzed as my #2 non blur rom .
> 
> How big should the slots be?
> 
> Whats the deal with the circle widget? I extracted the apk out of icarushd because I liked it. I try to put it on eclipse and it says no 3rd party homescreens? did they really make a widget proprietary?
> 
> BTW sorry for bringing up issues that I am sure are old news. just catching up.


Yes they did make it proprietary and it'll only work on their launcher. Moto did it on our phones as well. I loved the blur contacts widget but it would only work with the blur launcher and a lot of times it would not even work then if it was stripped down too much.

If they didn't do things like that people wouldn't have any reason to run their software at all. Stupid yes, unreasonable no.

Glad to see you back here brother

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

> 1 gig should be fine. If you're really loading up the apps, try 2 gig. But I'd not run out of room in any slots when I was using Safestrap


I am noticing that I get low internal memory notifications.. I bet that's why.

Do these ROMs utilize kexec?.. or do we have no other option than safe strap?

Is there a memory issue with the cna base ? It seems like all of them aside from eclipse and skyl1ne get hung up. I can't tell if its from the partition running out of space , the read speeds or the ROMs.


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> I am noticing that I get low internal memory notifications.. I bet that's why.
> 
> I like the Samsung touchwiz launcher, but why is it sudden so popular? Because jelly bean was released first on a Samsung phone?


What's up dude! Glad to see u back!  
I'd imagine its so popular cuz its completely different in respect to nova or go or any of the others. Not sure why people like it so much. But everyone has their own opinions. Maybe its the water sounds I dunno.

Hash released a CM10.1 (4.2.1) for bionic. Bugs are camera codecs and Bluetooth. Seems pretty slick so far. I'm not able to use it as a daily but data seems to work great on it. I need the camera and codecs for a daily to work for me

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I like the touch wiz launcher myself. I am giving wizzed bean a third try with a larger partition and the non-OC variety.

I downsized to the stock ROM and 1 slot set at 3 gigs.. I figure I can make a new one if I need to.

Its funny how much the battery levels changed when you switched slots on safe strap.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> I am noticing that I get low internal memory notifications.. I bet that's why.
> 
> Do these ROMs utilize kexec?.. or do we have no other option than safe strap?
> 
> Is there a memory issue with the cna base ? It seems like all of them aside from eclipse and skyl1ne get hung up. I can't tell if its from the partition running out of space , the read speeds or the ROMs.


Kexec roms are labeled as such in the downloads link for hash http://goo.im/devs/Hashcode/targa .. They don't have the video rotation bug, but there's ZERO camera availability. The stock kernel ROMs have the rotation/screenshot problems, but you can hack in Camera360 or Camera Zoom FX (I think that's the one) to get a working camera on those ones.

As far as CNA goes, I couldn't tell you. I won't run the JB builds for various reasons that I don't want to get into because I'll sound like a whiny little [email protected]# that doesn't appreciate the amount of work and amazing progress that's been made with them. I'm not unappreciative, but I'm not ready to run them as a daily driver. If I can't run a ROM as a daily driver, there's not much point in running it at all.


----------



## basoodler

This may sound like a dumb question

How does one go about wiping battery stats?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

basoodler said:


> This may sound like a dumb question
> 
> How does one go about wiping battery stats?


Charge the phone to 100% and the OS wipes the history, I believe


----------



## basoodler

Thanks.

Its odd how when you switch slots the battery level on the one you left is frozen.. So say you charge on one slot and switch back to the other.. Your battery level goes to the level when you left and not the actual charge.. I had it go from 90% to 20% this morning.. And there isn't much you can do

I understand what you were saying a couple posts back pook.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

If you wipe cache and dalvik when you switch slots, it should treat you right by battery level displayed


----------



## freddy0872

Also multiple apps wipe battery stats such as ROM toolbox. I got the pro version. Not sure if free version will or not.

I wanna look into the venom theme for eclipse and see if the vibrate and voicemail and such icons are drawable to red to get it to match perfectly. Course rom toolbox might be able to. Not sure. Loving this theme BTW!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I've been a loyal rtb pro guy for a year now.. never thought to look there.

Does eclipse have issues with WiFi tether?


----------



## freddy0872

basoodler said:


> I've been a loyal rtb pro guy for a year now.. never thought to look there.
> 
> Does eclipse have issues with WiFi tether?


Nope been using wifi tether on it like a beast! I

And rom toolbox did change my status bar icons. Match very well I might add! 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kjens0815

Awesome thread, very helpful. Where in ROM toolbox would I wipe battery stats?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

All blur based roms should be the same, but I know for a fact that the native tethering app works fine if you disable the entitlement check with sqlite. I'd provide instructions, but Google has them and I don't want to be redundant and run the internet out of space


----------



## freddy0872

kjens0815 said:


> All blur based roms should be the same, but I know for a fact that the native tethering app works fine if you disable the entitlement check with sqlite. I'd provide instructions, but Google has them and I don't want to be redundant and run the internet out of space


I know I heard the drive only had about 2KB left..... Oops this post might just put it to the edge. Let's just blame it on obsidian! Lmao

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kjens0815

under rom management go to wipe options and then wipe battery stats. I would do that when ur battery has reached 100%

Got it, thank you

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

kjens0815 said:


> under rom management go to wipe options and then wipe battery stats. I would do that when ur battery has reached 100%
> 
> Got it, thank you
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Ur welcome

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

Thnx freddy 

Got it.

There is still a little change between the battery read while charging with power off.. To the safe strap reading usually 5%.. Then maybe another 5% higher when the ROM flashes. But that's not a big deal. Did it change the power off to 10% reporting?. It used to be 5%.

The new safestrap is far far and away better than the old.. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Obsidian

Hey everyone.... Don't sweat the battery stat wipe. Its universally believed that wiping that isn't needed anymore. Do it if you want to but I haven't done it since ics.

Also I am a mod at Romdroidhacks.com now so please find your way there, register and subscribe to my thread. The only reason I am posting this here is because I haven't been asked or even noticed here and because of that I don't have ability to control the threads content. Due to my ability to better control and edit the thread there it will be my main area. I will keep this OP going but that one will be updated first.

I have had zero issues with rootzwiki.com and appreciate them for their reliability but I have to go where the developers to our phone are. Thanks guys 

Obsidian

As always feel free to get a hold of me please send me a request on gtalk @ [email protected] and if for some reason it doesn't go through or get accepted send it again, this includes the past as well, I won't decline a request so if you need me send it. This doesn't mean I won't drop and block you if you're annoying lol 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm with you 900% on the battery stats wiping I want to say that was figured out before the bionic was even released, some time around the release of cm7.0-7.1


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I'm with you 900% on the battery stats wiping I want to say that was figured out before the bionic was even released, some time around the release of cm7.0-7.1


As I've always said with this world. BS spreads like wildfire. People just repeat ish like it's their own and so it never gets questioned

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> As I've always said with this world. BS spreads like wildfire. People just repeat ish like it's their own and so it never gets questioned
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Now I'm corn-fused... Is wiping battery stats worthwhile, or does the OS automatically do it when you charge to 100%?

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> Now I'm corn-fused... Is wiping battery stats worthwhile, or does the OS automatically do it when you charge to 100%?
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Wiping Battery Stats is pointless

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Gotcha, thanks.  I religiously wiped battery stats in older recoveries and never had issues with battery after a couple of days. So I was one of the people who said "try wiping battery stats, works for me." Knowledge is power. Now I know. Thanks again! 
Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

If switching rom slots, wipe cache before booting to be sure it is using the correct battery percentage. It's been said earlier, but if you don't do that, the rom reverts to last known battery level


----------



## basoodler

Obsidian I am definitely getting varying battery percents on all levels.. From a power off charge to what percent is shown on safe strap at the top to what each ROM reads. I use two slots #1 eclipse #2 starlite I use starlight at home because it doesn't give me a headache when tethering a non ad hoc signal. I switch to eclipse when I go to class because its a tab more stable with battery life (and my apps for school are on it).. On my way to school today I rebooted to switch to eclipse.. My battery read 10% on starlight. I power down and the power off charge read 15%.. I go to safe strap to switch and it reads 5%.. I switch slots , wipe D. Cache and cache.. Reboot... My eclipse read 39%.. For 10 minutes then dropped to 4% all at once

I don't know if wiping the battery stats is the answer, but I guess we are asking if there is a reliable fix aside from sticking to one rom


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yeah, wipe cache/dalvik in safestrap when activating a different rom slot


----------



## woddale

Sold my Bio but still follow thread.Doesnt seem like you guys are having any of the problems they are having on stock JB.I WAS ON 232 LEAK and it was pretty much flawless what happen?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I don't really understand what you're saying or asking. There's no stock JB yet. What problems are you referring to? The battery level fluctuations? That's a safestrap issue, not a rom flaw.


----------



## woddale

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I don't really understand what you're saying or asking. There's no stock JB yet. What problems are you referring to? The battery level fluctuations? That's a safestrap issue, not a rom flaw.


 Sorry I meant ICS not JB.Inget emails from the Moto forum people are having all kinds of problems with stock ICS Ota.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Stock ICS has been very good to me, so Im not sure what problems they're having


----------



## woddale

I get about 10 to15 emails a day from thr Moto forum guys complaing about all sorts of stuff. Like I said I was on 232 leak never had a problem


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I haven't heard of any problems with the ota, but I still haven't upgraded to it! I was given a tbolt by a coworker that I've 
Been messing with. Between it and my xoom, I've left my phones I actually use alone for a bit.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

simonbarsinistr said:


> I haven't heard of any problems with the ota, but I still haven't upgraded to it! I was given a tbolt by a coworker that I've
> Been messing with. Between it and my xoom, I've left my phones I actually use alone for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 Thats funny I picked up an old Charge for same reason.


----------



## Rookx

Any quick advice from someone that has tried all of the ROMs? I love the JB nightlies (and the new 10.1 alpha) but since they are essentially alpha versions, I can't handle the bugs and missteps of using them as my DD until things like YouTube only on wifi or the black screen for incoming calls is fixed.

I loved Eclipse on GB, so that's what im running on ICS, but I'm on my phone a lot and find the battery life a little lacking. Anyone tried one of the roms and found a good battery life on it to hold me over until the CMs get a little more stable?

Thx in advance.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Icarus is solid. But I'm pretty set with cm 9. Give them a try.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rookx

I actually hadn't tried CM9 yet, dunno why it never occurred to me. However, the threads say I need the CM9 datapack, but all the links to it are dead. Anyone happen to have it hosted somewhere?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I get about 1.5%-1.7% per hour battery drain while idle and I'm on Eclipse. I'm more than ok with that. Completely remove Google+ and use the browser to access it if you must. Use ROM Toolbox Autostart manager to disable ALL autostarts for Maps. I also have the Date/Time setting for automatic time zone disabled as I rarely, if ever, change time zones. Strange that the Google native applications are the ones that treat your battery so poorly.

Funny you should ask, since I compiled the CM9. I believe I can maybe help you out finding a copy there on my Google Drive. As far as a datapack goes, I have NO idea what you're talking about. You want to use the ICS GApps package, but that's the only thing you need apart from the ROM itself. Could you provide a link to the threads that talk about a datapack? I'm curious, since the biggest bug in CM9 (apart from that silly rotation and screenshot issue) is that the MobileData sometimes drops out and requires a quick airplane toggle. I usually only find that to happen after extended periods on WiFi (Overnight plugged in with WiFi on) or when leaving an area with no data coverage and coming back out to the real world. But that only happens to me when I'm in that dead zone for more than about 20-30 minutes. Since I work in commercial construction, I find myself inside a LOT of dead zones while building stuff before they put any cell boosters in the buildings.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

There's a thread on XDA about Better Battery Stats, with a copy of the current version in the OP. It's hundreds of pages long, but the half dozen or so people who watchdog that thread are incredibly helpful and nice. Just follow directions, read up and *search your issue on that thread*, and don't post a dump file or log file in your actual thread text. Attach it as a text file!!

Basically, be good and they'll help you out as soon as possible. It's usually from within a few minutes to a few days, tops. Christmas upcoming will obviously affect that sort of thing


----------



## Rookx

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/4028-bionicics-8232012-liquidsmooth-cm9kexkexec-v11-jmod/

Pulled that from the "dev threads" at the front of this post, although looking at it now, it seems that its probably someone else who did a tweak and required you use their apps package (I also just noticed it was no longer being developed too) but the threads I'm referencing looked like that, and they pop up on Google. Most likely just my ineptness.

Thanks a ton for the help, per usual, the android community proves to be one of the most capable and helpful on the internet.

Will flash this when I get off work. And thanks again!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yeah, that's specific to that ROM and was to overcome a limitation in partition sizes of either Bootstrap or Safestrap v2, which installed the ROM in the /preinstall partition.

I *believe* the data package was a slew of required apps that were too much for the 310mb+/- size barrier, but were integral to the ROM. They were in a zip that put them in /userdata instead.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

This is battery life I can't complain about. Using ANY phone will drain the battery, so idle time matters! 6% loss in 7 hours overnight with the wifi on.


----------



## Rookx

Just following up - cm9 is great and seems to be just what I needed!! Wanted to say thanks again for all the help.

As a side note, is there any reason why the lte widget on the cm builds never functions to turn lte back on, only off? Is it some Motorola limitation, or is the functionality just still in early development phases for the cm roms?

(For the record I know the *#*#4636#*#* trick, I was just curious)

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I don't really know, I use the Phone Information app for that instead of the dialer trick. The mobile tethering doesn't work on it either. Hoping to start compiling again soon. Need to figure out why I'm getting kexec related build errors on a stock kernel build setup, though.


----------



## milski65

Anyone have any luck with dhackers jb killrom 12/22 targa beta? I'll be dammed if I can get it to flash

Edit Is this a rom slot 1 only deal?

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> Anyone have any luck with dhackers jb killrom 12/22 targa beta? I'll be dammed if I can get it to flash
> 
> Edit Is this a rom slot 1 only deal?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


Did you try putting it in slot1 of safestrap? That seems to be the requirement for 4.2 ROMs (I don't know if this is 4.2 or not, but it can't hurt to try it)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I just opened the zip and read the build.prop. It's 4.2.1

This means slot one of safestrap, AFAIK, and to use the bleeding edge gapps


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Did you try putting it in slot1 of safestrap? That seems to be the requirement for 4.2 ROMs (I don't know if this is 4.2 or not, but it can't hurt to try it)


Just flashed the 12/17 yesterday, using xoom gapps (recommended at droidrzr) Running pretty smooth. Eff it, I'll give it a try. I guess slot 1 is the only option.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Correction - it should NOT need gapps


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Correction - it should NOT need gapps


No gapps needed? I wonder if that's my problem with ripple effects on 12/17? I just thought all his builds needed gapps. That's what I get for thinking.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Orasion

milski65 said:


> Anyone have any luck with dhackers jb killrom 12/22 targa beta? I'll be dammed if I can get it to flash
> 
> Edit Is this a rom slot 1 only deal?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


No luck here either. I thought it was a bad download but I re-download it but still cant get it to flash.


----------



## milski65

Orasion said:


> No luck here either. I thought it was a bad download but I re-download it but still cant get it to flash.


Slot 1?

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Orasion

Yes, slot 1.
Before KillRom I tried CM10.1 and it installed fine, but with received phone call bug it cant be my DD.


----------



## freddy0872

KillRom is a Slot 1 ROM ONLY! It is verified obviously that it is 4.2.1 and IT DOES NOT NEED GAPPS FLASH!
Camera does NOT work even with Camera ZOOM FX
And also I can not get the hardware keys to go out when screen goes to sleep. Even tried the screen brightness fix. NO Luck!
All in all works VERY WELL! 

Cant WAIT to see what comes of this in the future! Love this ROM on my N7!


----------



## milski65

Orasion said:


> Yes, slot 1.
> Before KillRom I tried CM10.1 and it installed fine, but with received phone call bug it cant be my DD.


No issue with receiving calls. Camera and gps good.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Orasion

freddy0872 said:


> No issue with receiving calls. Camera and gps good.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


Well, that's odd. Ill try reinstall and see if that problem persist.
Camera is good with Camera Zoom FX, gps locking fine too.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yeah, KillROM flashes fine. Looked good, considering it's built on top of the 4.2.1 base. This means that the same problems from cm10.1 are there.

I love everything that STS-Dev-Team has done for us to make progress with Motorola phones, but remember the limitations of beta software before you flash this and complain that X feature is broken. There's a lot of X features, because this is built on a ROM in its infancy.


----------



## freddy0872

Orasion said:


> You succesfully flashed KillRom? Do you mind to make a mirror?
> 
> Well, that's odd. Ill try reinstall and see if that problem persist.
> Camera is good with Camera Zoom FX, gps locking fine too.


Yea ill make a mirror. I'm out of the house ATM so ill have to upload it mobile. Just takes a bit longer. I'll post up the link when I get it done tho

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Orasion said:


> You succesfully flashed KillRom? Do you mind to make a mirror?


Here is a mirror in created of KillROM for bionic

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ECpCU2ofBbTUlDZElQWW5HaWc

Enjoy! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

Thx for the mirror bro. I'll try this mirror later tonight.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, after what feels like years of fighting with the android source tree, a bit of brute forcing through some code errors and trial and error on others (Yeah, I suck. I'm no real dev), I managed to get CM9 to build again. It's been just over 2 months since the last one.

No. I haven't done any crazy changes to it. It's still like before. This is almost straight up the plain CM code with the modifications STS-Dev-Team made to get it working on the Bionic. A center clock option was added, but that's it.

Just flashed it, and waiting for it to finish optimizing apps, but the fact that it did flash is encouraging.

For anyone who wants it, here goes:

CM9 12/27/2012


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Don't bother flashing it. Camera is broken and data needs reset on every boot.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Don't bother flashing it. Camera is broken and data needs reset on every boot.


That sucks :-(

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It's all good. The hurdle of getting it to compile was the big one. Hopefully, these issues are trivial in comparison


----------



## Obsidian

Updated OP

Added DH & DT's KILLRom

Added Blurry_Maxx and It's Silverized theme

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

I've noticed that CM 10.1 locks up the phone when recieving calls and
Killrom locks up when recieving calls, unless on vibrate or silent mode.

Are there any good 4.1.2 roms with working stock camera, no data issue, call issues, or the wierd rotation. Thanks

Using this phone on T-Mobile now


----------



## freddy0872

android123 said:


> I've noticed that CM 10.1 locks up the phone when recieving calls and
> Killrom locks up when recieving calls, unless on vibrate or silent mode.
> 
> Are there any good 4.1.2 roms with working stock camera, no data issue, call issues, or the wierd rotation. Thanks
> 
> Using this phone on T-Mobile now


Kill rom seems to work the best so far as far as JB is concerned. We've had wonderful luck with the devs that we have making JB work the way it is for our phone. Best workarounds are camera zoom fx and go SMS for MMS issues. Data is a simple workaround with airplane mode fix. I myself am sticking with pookas cm9 build. Battery life is outstanding and works smoothly! Hope this helps

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

And to my knowledge, the rotation issue exists in all 4.1 ROMs. It's only the 4.2 ROMs that don't have it


----------



## android123

freddy0872 said:


> Kill rom seems to work the best so far as far as JB is concerned. We've had wonderful luck with the devs that we have making JB work the way it is for our phone. Best workarounds are camera zoom fx and go SMS for MMS issues. Data is a simple workaround with airplane mode fix. I myself am sticking with pookas cm9 build. Battery life is outstanding and works smoothly! Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I noticed the latest version of killrom. Does recieving calls now work properly?
and does that CM9 build by pooka include google now/does rotation work properly. thanks


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

android123 said:


> I noticed the latest version of killrom. Does recieving calls now work properly?
> and does that CM9 build by pooka include google now/does rotation work properly. thanks


As per DHacker, the incoming call bug still exists.

The CM9 build does not include GoogleNow. I see no reason to introduce a barely functional hack of something just for the sake of saying it's in there. Not to mention that GNow m7 is a battery killer.

Rotation doesn't work properly on *any* ICS or 4.1JB based roms that aren't blur based.


----------



## freddy0872

I find the best way to find if a ROM is right for you is start flashing away! SS3 makes it super nice for testing beta/buggy ROMs. Swap back and forth as much as u like! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android123

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> As per DHacker, the incoming call bug still exists.
> 
> The CM9 build does not include GoogleNow. I see no reason to introduce a barely functional hack of something just for the sake of saying it's in there. Not to mention that GNow m7 is a battery killer.
> 
> Rotation doesn't work properly on *any* ICS or 4.1JB based roms that aren't blur based.


Yep. Incoming bugs still exist. Back on eclipse. I hope this bug is fixed, so I can move on from ICS.

And for safestrap...to go from 3.07 to 3.11, do I uninstall/unflash the old version of stock and install/flash the new version? Will my existing partions still work? Thanks


----------



## freddy0872

Here is the thread by hash code for the new SS

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/t...1-12292012-v311-stock-flash-bugfix-all-razrs/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Here is the thread by hash code for the new SS
> 
> http://www.droidrzr....gfix-all-razrs/


The only case in which SSv3 is a MINOR pain is in the case of 4.2 ROMs. They all need flashed in slot1, so you might as well just save that for 4.2 testing and any other slot for other ROMs

As far as upgrading SS to 3.11, boot to your stock slot, install app, run it and select upgrade/update. Easy as pie. Your existing slots will still work


----------



## android123

Most of the time, when I recieve calls on 4.1.2, phone process force closes.


----------



## Obsidian

KILLRom updated here is the link

http://d-h.st/Np1

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

FYI for all you Bionic junkies...  The Bionic JB build started testing today. Of note it's the exact same build number as the build for the D4 and RAZR that's been in testing for a few days now. Unified builds FTW. They also skipped testing the engineering build and went directly to testing the retail build. That's rather unprecedented but shows that Google is having quite the influence on them. (Long story...just know Google is HEAVILY involved in this build due to the RAZR screwup). In any case we may see soak in 6 to 8 weeks if all goes well.


----------



## milski65

Hey Samuri. Thanks for that update. No idea about potential root issues?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuriHL

Oh yea, definite issues with root. We will have to take protective measures. I have 2 methods that will allow us to keep root through the update. I'll document once we get closer to a release.


----------



## milski65

Thanks for the heads up. Appreciated.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## simonbarsinistr

SamuriHL said:


> Oh yea, definite issues with root. We will have to take protective measures. I have 2 methods that will allow us to keep root through the update. I'll document once we get closer to a release.


You're the man, Sam!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

What was the RAZR screwup, anyway? I don't follow that device. At all.


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> What was the RAZR screwup, anyway? I don't follow that device. At all.


OG Razr got a nice Christmas present. Update to JB and no way to gain root back.


----------



## SamuriHL

Except it was worse than that. It was an untested early JB build based on the exact same ICS kernel we got on Bionic. Now it looks like they TRULY unified the builds across the D4, RAZR, and Bionic (they're all 98.72.11) and a full JB build. It's my belief that the RAZR build should hit soak first (to remedy the early release problem) and I'm guessing it could come sooner rather than later. I'd not be surprised if we see a soak on RAZR in the next 2 weeks. D4 after that finishes rolling out. Then Bionic. All very quick. I expect that if there are no more build problems then we could see all 3 fully rolled out by end of Feb.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> Except it was worse than that. It was an untested early JB build based on the exact same ICS kernel we got on Bionic. Now it looks like they TRULY unified the builds across the D4, RAZR, and Bionic (they're all 98.72.11) and a full JB build. It's my belief that the RAZR build should hit soak first (to remedy the early release problem) and I'm guessing it could come sooner rather than later. I'd not be surprised if we see a soak on RAZR in the next 2 weeks. D4 after that finishes rolling out. Then Bionic. All very quick. I expect that if there are no more build problems then we could see all 3 fully rolled out by end of Feb.


Not entirely sure how that's a screwup. Moto doesn't WANT us rooted.

Same goes for the kernel. Why would a minor version upgrade (4.0.4 to 4.1.x) necessitate a new kernel? It isn't like we're coming from Cupcake to Jellybean. They have a perfectly usable kernel that runs on android 4 with no problem.

The only reason I can see a new kernel being required is if the kernel shipped with ics for each device was tailored to that device's hardware only instead of having all hardware compiled in already and they rebuilt one kernel to rule them all, and in the darkness bind them.


----------



## SamuriHL

Uh what? New version of Android ALWAYS has a new kernel. You do NOT run JB on top of an ICS kernel.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Just because they traditionally release the next upgrade with a new kernel doesn't mean that it's a requirement. If it were, there's no way we'd have remotely functional JB ROMs on the bionic now.


----------



## SamuriHL

Don't confuse roms with official releases. They will NOT release an official update with an ICS kernel. Official updates always include a kernel matched to the version of Android they're releasing. In this case, the build was NEVER meant for release. They were testing app compatibility before they had time to create a new kernel for JB for the OMAP4 phones. The fact that it "works" for a lot of people doesn't mean it's not without MANY problems. There are quite a few people who got that build and had completely broken phones as a result. It depends on how you use your phone. In any case, the official release is guaranteed to have a new kernel.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Also, the term ICS kernel is a misnomer that we've all become accustomed to using to refer to the kernel that's packaged in the ICS leaks/OTA.

Try telling kernel devs on unlocked devices that a certain android version has a specific kernel version that it will run on and ONLY that version is the right one.

Kernel is independent of the os, though you'll have to find workarounds if you're trying to run a 2.4 kernel in an OS that was designed around a 3.x kernel


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I understand that they're probably GOING to release JB with a new kernel. I'm trying to explain that a new kernel is unnecessary and the RAZR being pushed JB with the old kernel from ics doesn't mean they did it wrong. It isn't a question of rom vs ota. It's a simple matter of linux at its most basic level.


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes, I get that, but, again, you're confusing rom development with official build development. I'm not in any way referring to what rom devs do. It's not even part of the discussion. I'm specifically referring to how Motorola releases updates. They will not release a JB build on the same exact kernel version that the Bionic received with ICS. Yet that's what was "shipped" in the early JB build for RAZR. I guarantee we will have a kernel that's 4.x not 3.0.8 when we get a JB release. And that's the version I'm referring to....not the underlying kernel build that it's based on.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

No, I'm not confusing independent android development with Motorola release policy. I'm saying that a new kernel is not strictly required by the Android source code. That's the only point I'm trying to make. It makes less than zero difference whether the person compiling the code is some 14 year old kid in his attic (they don't all live in basements) or if it's a full development team for Motorola. Android source doesn't need you to upgrade your kernel just because they added features over at Google

I agree that Moto will almost certainly release a new kernel with their new build. It's 99.99999999% guaranteed. But that's because that's how Motorola rolls, not because jb requires something beyond a 3.0.8 kernel

3.8-rc2 is currently the highest kernel version. You can't call a kernel a 4.x kernel because it's what shipped with the manufacturer's 4.x ROM

http://www.kernel.org/


----------



## SamuriHL

I get all that. I really do. I guess I didn't make the point well enough that Moto's useless version numbers have no bearing on reality. They're using 4.x for their other phone releases that are on JB so far. That does NOT mean it's a "4.x kernel". It's just the version number THEY use. That was my point in why I don't believe that the kernel they shipped with the RAZR JB release was even close to "final". It's literally the same exact kernel they shipped for the Bionic ICS version. Moto is weird with their version numbers.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> I get all that. I really do. I guess I didn't make the point well enough that Moto's useless version numbers have no bearing on reality. They're using 4.x for their other phone releases that are on JB so far. That does NOT mean it's a "4.x kernel". It's just the version number THEY use. That was my point in why I don't believe that the kernel they shipped with the RAZR JB release was even close to "final". It's literally the same exact kernel they shipped for the Bionic ICS version. Moto is weird with their version numbers.


I think the comment on "no bearing on reality" just made my week! Thanks.

I guess I should clarify that it's very not like them to have done that with their kernel, too. And I get that it was almost positively a mistake internally at Moto. Though there really is no valid reason they COULDN'T build JB to work with the 3.0.8 kernel, even though they won't.

I do agree that they should, too. New kernel source is generally released to fix things.

I can't stress enough the truth to that part about Moto and reality. Just because our manufacturer does something a certain way every time doesn't mean that it's the way it is supposed to be. I can't imagine how many ex Moto users have gotten a new phone from another manufacturer and had an incredible case of shock upon seeing how the real world works as far as this kind of stuff goes.


----------



## SamuriHL

I completely agree. I don't know where they get their version numbers from. It just makes NO sense at all to me. But, as I said, it really doesn't have any bearing on reality at all. It's pretty messed up.


----------



## Obsidian

Damn kids... wrong side of the bed this morning?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

No, we just discussed it. I know it looks like we were arguing. We weren't. I understand his point quite well and understand the frustration.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> FYI for all you Bionic junkies...  The Bionic JB build started testing today. Of note it's the exact same build number as the build for the D4 and RAZR that's been in testing for a few days now. Unified builds FTW. They also skipped testing the engineering build and went directly to testing the retail build. That's rather unprecedented but shows that Google is having quite the influence on them. (Long story...just know Google is HEAVILY involved in this build due to the RAZR screwup). In any case we may see soak in 6 to 8 weeks if all goes well.


Funny that Hashcode went to a unified build before Moto did 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Funny that Hashcode went to a unified build before Moto did
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


LMAO! Moto started this way back when they went to ICS. It's just that the Bionic ICS was, um "late".


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> No, we just discussed it. I know it looks like we were arguing. We weren't. I understand his point quite well and understand the frustration.


Yeah, we're cool. And no bloody noses or black eyes  Sam was dead on in his assessment of Moto


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> LMAO! Moto started this way back when they went to ICS. It's just that the Bionic ICS was, um "late".


I know... Obviously without Moto intentionally setting it up that way Hash couldn't have taken advantage of it but now that they are finally using it it will be on the last build our phone will get

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> I know... Obviously without Moto intentionally setting it up that way Hash couldn't have taken advantage of it but now that they are finally using it it will be on the last build our phone will get
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


You like the irony of that do ya?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm ok with that. They did a pretty good job with ICS, and getting JB atop that is kind of a nice bonus.


----------



## SamuriHL

Agreed. I was honestly ready for them to pull the plug after the RAZR fiasco.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Agreed. I was honestly ready for them to pull the plug after the RAZR fiasco.


Yeah sometimes good ideas don't come to fruition, they just die... Hell they could have just given us a rebate on a new phone like they did with the D3 and told us to go f ourselves

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Yeah sometimes good ideas don't come to fruition, they just die... Hell they could have just given us a rebate on a new phone like they did with the D3 and told us to go f ourselves
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


I was prepared for them to do exactly that. However, the new lead engineer likes the Bionic and has fought for us. We should consider ourselves beyond lucky.


----------



## Borrax

Alright so im on killrom 108 and i have a few programs that i ran to get everything fast and up to snuff and working.....to save an image of what my system looks like right now....... i can go into safestrap and make a backup and that is flashable from a brand new slot correct?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Borrax said:


> Alright so im on killrom 108 and i have a few programs that i ran to get everything fast and up to snuff and working.....to save an image of what my system looks like right now....... i can go into safestrap and make a backup and that is flashable from a brand new slot correct?


It's not, actually. You can make a backup, yes. You can't flash it like a zip. You use the restore option.

You can NOT put it anywhere but in slot one, unless there have been major changes to the way jellybean 4.2 plays with safestrap


----------



## Borrax

Alright and i cant make an image of my rom as it is right now into a flashable zip?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm guessing it could be done, but it would be somewhat redundant, since that's what the restore function does. Is there any particular reason you need it to be in a zip for flashing?


----------



## soocold

The DX2 iirc still had a Froyo kernel, patched to run gingerbread.

Just being a smart arse Sam









Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## soocold

I'll go back to our thread now

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Borrax

curiosity mainly


----------



## Orasion

Guys, so I get bored with the latest and greatest CM10.1 and get back to stock, and I want to learn something new.
First, I want to learn to deodex the stock ROM but dont watn to mess something up in my unsafe side.

My question is, can I make a flashable zip from my current ROM (in this case stock ROM) so I can flash it in a slot?
I tried flashing full stock .246 ROM into a slot and fail.
Any suggestion is appreciated


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Are you using this deodexed 246 hosted on hashcode's goo.im, or do you have a full 246 flashable zip from somewhere else?

About 6 posts prior to yours, the topic of making a flashable zip as a backup was discussed. It's probably possible; you'd have to basically create a zip of your extracted /system and /data nandroid, and modify an existing zip's install script to make it flash the right files in the right place. It's an awful lot of extra work and steps to do something that's already supported by the backup and restore functions of safestrap

You might try making a nandroid backup of your stock slot and trying to restore it to one of your other slots, if I'm understanding what you want to do.


----------



## milski65

See dhacker posted on twitter he's restored all his devices to stock. Says it's effing stupid we run shit that crashes and half works.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

milski65 said:


> See dhacker posted on twitter he's restored all his devices to stock. Says it's effing stupid we run shit that crashes and half works.


I'm pretty sure he does something like this every few months.


----------



## Orasion

I saw you said about that possibility so I ask how to do that.
After that, I googled about the creation of update.zip but using CWM, and I tried using compression in safestrap but the backup still in not a flashable zip
I haven't try to restore that to slot, though.

Anyway, I also search for deodexed stock here in rootz and droidrzr but NOT in hashcode goo.im.
I think I should level-up my search ability then








In the meantime, I found something called Android-Kitchen from XDA and learn to use it now, see if I can deodexed this stock ROM after I adb pull the system


----------



## freddy0872

Orasion said:


> I saw you said about that possibility so I ask how to do that.
> After that, I googled about the creation of update.zip but using CWM, and I tried using compression in safestrap but the backup still in not a flashable zip
> I haven't try to restore that to slot, though.
> 
> Anyway, I also search for deodexed stock here in rootz and droidrzr but NOT in hashcode goo.im.
> I think I should level-up my search ability then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I found something called Android-Kitchen from XDA and learn to use it now, see if I can deodexed this stock ROM after I adb pull the system


Kitchen will allow u to deodex the system. Very easy and simple to use once u figure it out. There are a ton of guides and walk through pages out there for kitchen. 
Are you trying to theme?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> I'm pretty sure he does something like this every few months.


I don't blame him, honestly. This is something that we do for fun, not for other people. Yes, it's fun if you enjoy trying to fix stuff. I recommend everyone try it. Further, I recommend everyone try it from scratch and see exactly how much work it took to get us this far.

Then post your results and wait for the demands of ETAs and bug fixes. And watch your messages be full of people like Fred and I who have trudged through the basics and are seeking advice on how to do something or other to the code. It's no consolation that people who are bugging you are trying to learn if you're already fed up with the flood of messages and emails


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Orasion said:


> I saw you said about that possibility so I ask how to do that.
> After that, I googled about the creation of update.zip but using CWM, and I tried using compression in safestrap but the backup still in not a flashable zip
> I haven't try to restore that to slot, though.
> 
> Anyway, I also search for deodexed stock here in rootz and droidrzr but NOT in hashcode goo.im.
> I think I should level-up my search ability then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I found something called Android-Kitchen from XDA and learn to use it now, see if I can deodexed this stock ROM after I adb pull the system


To make a flashable zip, you'd have to copy the backup to a computer, extract all the files to a work directory, write a custom installer script that will put your files on the right system partitions using the script in an existing zip as a template, then zip it all up and copy it back to your phone. Then you could PROBABLY flash it to a different slot.

Or you could activate the new slot, and restore your existing nandroid backup to it. Would take about 3 minutes


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Using compression when backing up saves room on your sdcard, but costs in time. If you have a reasonably sized sd card inserted, there's no benefit to compressing your backups


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It would be fairly straightforward to write a script to automate all the steps that you would need to create a flashable zip. But you're not gaining anything by doing it in the first place. It's kind of like driving three states over and coming back a different way just to get to your neighbor's house. You'd be adding completely unnecessary steps to a process that works without them


----------



## Orasion

freddy0872 said:


> Kitchen will allow u to deodex the system. Very easy and simple to use once u figure it out. There are a ton of guides and walk through pages out there for kitchen.
> Are you trying to theme?
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Nope, not this time. Just doing it for the sake of curiosity and hope to learn something new


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Orasion said:


> Nope, not this time. Just doing it for the sake of curiosity and hope to learn something new


Best reason ever


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I don't blame him, honestly. This is something that we do for fun, not for other people. Yes, it's fun if you enjoy trying to fix stuff. I recommend everyone try it. Further, I recommend everyone try it from scratch and see exactly how much work it took to get us this far.
> 
> Then post your results and wait for the demands of ETAs and bug fixes. And watch your messages be full of people like Fred and I who have trudged through the basics and are seeking advice on how to do something or other to the code. It's no consolation that people who are bugging you are trying to learn if you're already fed up with the flood of messages and emails


And he's a talented but volatile guy, you just have to hope he decides to start again after a short time like he has before. He's one of our phones greatest workers.


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> And he's a talented but volatile guy, you just have to hope he decides to start again after a short time like he has before. He's one of our phones greatest workers.


More like only worker... At least on the aosp side

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I don't blame him, honestly. This is something that we do for fun, not for other people. Yes, it's fun if you enjoy trying to fix stuff. I recommend everyone try it. Further, I recommend everyone try it from scratch and see exactly how much work it took to get us this far.
> 
> Then post your results and wait for the demands of ETAs and bug fixes. And watch your messages be full of people like Fred and I who have trudged through the basics and are seeking advice on how to do something or other to the code. It's no consolation that people who are bugging you are trying to learn if you're already fed up with the flood of messages and emails


I DO get your point. Been part of Android long enough to see the pain and suffering devs, modders, hackers, themers, ect. go through. I wish I could do what you
guys/girls do. If for no other reason then to throw in support to take some of the burden of the questions off of you all. But I can't. I can only support you all financially. And I'm sure most on Android don't even do that. Which is a real bitch.

On the flip side, I'm thinking most devs (mods ect.) realize that ever time they throw out a new build to the public they're opening pandora's box. It should be a foregone conclusion that shit is going to hit the fan as soon as they hit the send button. I wish it wasn't that way. But it seems inevitable. I remember seeing Samuri posting one of his fixes for the Bionic, and he stated he KNEW it was going to cause him grieve and aggravation to no end. I was thinking to myself, Don't send it Samuri. But he posted it anyway. And he paid the price, yet again.

I hope dhacker doesn't drop devving. I hope at some point the smucks like myself who have no idea how to build for the devices they own shut their mouths and just except things as they come to them and be grateful. I hope all the sites we're on keep supporting each other and realize " Android will be Android".

2 cents for the year.


----------



## Pongo328

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Are you using this deodexed 246 hosted on hashcode's goo.im, or do you have a full 246 flashable zip from somewhere else?


Any chance this would be preferable over the fxz file? Not for Modding, just to use as is.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Pongo328 said:


> Any chance this would be preferable over the fxz file? Not for Modding, just to use as is.


It's ready to mod, but you can flash it in a slot and go, as far as I know.


----------



## Orasion

Pongo328 said:


> Any chance this would be preferable over the fxz file? Not for Modding, just to use as is.


I tried that version and check system app it still have odex file, you can use it in slot, though.
In case of fxz, my suggestion is you dont mess up with unsafe side, so you can minimize the chance to even touch the fxz file.
If you want to use any blur other than stock use modified blur-based ROM in slot


----------



## Pongo328

To reword, I was just wondering if it would be faster than the full version. I'm not completely against stock, its just that the other roms are faster.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Pongo328 said:


> To reword, I was just wondering if it would be faster than the full version. I'm not completely against stock, its just that the other roms are faster.


No, it's stock. Stock can't be faster than stock. And this can't be used in place of an FXZ. An FXZ is to restore your phone to stock, this is a flashable ROM of stock that's to be used as a base for modding and theming.


----------



## Obsidian

The 246 file hash made is just the base building block for the other devs to use. Blurry is built from it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Suiname

So I have been using Liberty for like almost a year now and I never really paid attention to the new roms and developments going on here until today. It looks like much progress has been made, and I'd like to update my phone to ICS. Currently my system version is 5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US. Does anyone have a guide I can follow to update to the latest version / install a new rom like CM9? I see in the OP that there are links to all the files, but I didn't see a guide or anything. I did a search of the forum but didn't find anything promising, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## geekabilly

Time to pay a visit to the House of Bionic

Icarus HD 1.7 2 Bionic


----------



## SamuriHL

Just FXZ it to 246.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Quick question...

I am running the latest release of eclipse and since the update to youtube, it won't let me sign in. I get a notification that says "an error occurred" if I choose to uninstall updates for youtube and run the "stock" version, I am able to log in without issue.

Is anyone else having this issue? If so, does anyone know how to fix it?

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Suiname said:


> So I have been using Liberty for like almost a year now and I never really paid attention to the new roms and developments going on here until today. It looks like much progress has been made, and I'd like to update my phone to ICS. Currently my system version is 5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US. Does anyone have a guide I can follow to update to the latest version / install a new rom like CM9? I see in the OP that there are links to all the files, but I didn't see a guide or anything. I did a search of the forum but didn't find anything promising, any help would be much appreciated.


Do you have a nandroid of your stock, rooted system? If you do, and you haven't used safestrap, I think you can restore that, use ota root keeper to protect root, then temp unroot and take the ota. Backup apps with titanium backup or preferred alternative first.

Other options are to fxz straight to 246, root with razrs edge (I think) and use the newest safestrap to start flashing.


----------



## freddy0872

Herrsmoothe said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I am running the latest release of eclipse and since the update to youtube, it won't let me sign in. I get a notification that says "an error occurred" if I choose to uninstall updates for youtube and run the "stock" version, I am able to log in without issue.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue? If so, does anyone know how to fix it?
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Yea I believe pooka? (maybe) helped someone with this at one point. Believe restoring the previous version either Thru a nandroid or tibu fixes it. I can't verify the exact fix for it. I rarely use YouTube on my devices. So i think sticking with the older version is your only option.

I'd say just stick with the "stock" version unless someone else has a better answer 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

Suiname said:


> So I have been using Liberty for like almost a year now and I never really paid attention to the new roms and developments going on here until today. It looks like much progress has been made, and I'd like to update my phone to ICS. Currently my system version is 5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US. Does anyone have a guide I can follow to update to the latest version / install a new rom like CM9? I see in the OP that there are links to all the files, but I didn't see a guide or anything. I did a search of the forum but didn't find anything promising, any help would be much appreciated.


Like Sam said just fxz to 246 and that will get u up to date on ICS. Would recommend at that point installing SafeStrap. Will keep you safe in the even of a bad rom flash or worse.... Easily allows you to swap "rom slots". You get an option to have 4 slots under boot options in SS. Just remember however space is limited on the internal SD card which is where they will be stored. SS is as simple as downloading the apk (link in OP) and installing it then opening the app and hitting install recovery. Those simple steps are with you not having any recovery installed at all. (hence the recommendation of fxz to 246) be sure to read the development threads for each rom as SOME NEED to be installed in Slot 1 only.

Lots of info in the OP. If you need more assistance that's why we're here. Let us know. We're a nice loving family here!  
But this should be enough to get you started sir

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Herrsmoothe said:


> Yea I believe pooka? (maybe) helped someone with this at one point. Believe restoring the previous version either Thru a nandroid or tibu fixes it. I can't verify the exact fix for it. I rarely use YouTube on my devices. So i think sticking with the older version is your only option.
> 
> I'd say just stick with the "stock" version unless someone else has a better answer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


That's correct. The short version is to delete YouTube, gtalk, gmail, and the market/play app. Push a copy of the original market and gtalk to /system/app from the gapps package. Then install gmail and youtube from play store.

I think possibly that the inverted gapps coupled with regular gapps cause issues with login to your Google account


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

@Herrsmoothe - If you want, I can upload the specific apks I used, which ones I deleted, and so on for you to a dropbox along with more detailed step by step.

It's INCREDIBLY useful to be able to mount /system in SafeStrap, by the way. You can copy all the requisite apks to your sdcard before you reboot, then delete the 4 apps in question. Boot into safestrap and mount /system and push the ones in place that need to be with the included FileManager (It's under "Advanced" in Safestrap main menu) You can then set the proper permissions on them with the chmod 0755 button. That's icing on the cake


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

So, I built CM9 again Sunday. Been running it since then. Doesn't keep data connection through a reboot for some reason. Camera files had to be fixed post-build to work. Otherwise, it's running well.

Passed out cold and my phone was stuck in the couch cushions for 12 hours and I still had 4G data when I fished it out and only lost about 10% battery, so that's a good thing


----------



## Herrsmoothe

freddy0872 said:


> Yea I believe pooka? (maybe) helped someone with this at one point. Believe restoring the previous version either Thru a nandroid or tibu fixes it. I can't verify the exact fix for it. I rarely use YouTube on my devices. So i think sticking with the older version is your only option.
> 
> I'd say just stick with the "stock" version unless someone else has a better answer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Freddy, how is your girl doing in her recovery?

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> @Herrsmoothe - If you want, I can upload the specific apks I used, which ones I deleted, and so on for you to a dropbox along with more detailed step by step.
> 
> It's INCREDIBLY useful to be able to mount /system in SafeStrap, by the way. You can copy all the requisite apks to your sdcard before you reboot, then delete the 4 apps in question. Boot into safestrap and mount /system and push the ones in place that need to be with the included FileManager (It's under "Advanced" in Safestrap main menu) You can then set the proper permissions on them with the chmod 0755 button. That's icing on the cake


Thanks for the fix Pooka. I would really appreciate the info and files. No rush though, please do it at your leisure.









Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Herrsmoothe said:


> Thanks for the fix Pooka. I would really appreciate the info and files. No rush though, please do it at your leisure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Try this Dropbox Link
In there should be the apps from Eclipse under the "Inverted" subfolder and the "Stock" subfolder has the ones you want to replace them with. Save the stock apps to your SDCard

Enter Safestrap, go to Mounts and mount system

Navigate to /system/app and delete the originals of GMail, YouTube, Gtalk, and Play Store (Called GMail, Talk, and Vending)
Navigate to where you saved the stock apps, tap one and select copy. It will let you navigate BACK to /system/app as your destination folder.
You'll only want to put Talk.apk and Vending.apk in your /system/app folder.

Wipe cache and dalvik-cache. Reboot. You *MIGHT* need to clear the individual app cache for Play Store and Talk from the native android application menu in Settings. I would, just for good measure. From there, you should be able to install GMail and YouTube from the Play store with no issues. They will update properly as they're pushed to the play store, as will Talk and Play themselves.

Inverted apps no longer have the proper file signature, I believe. And since they're marked as sideloaded in Eclipse by default, they won't be checked by the Play store when it looks for updates to your apps


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Thanks Freddy, how is your girl doing in her recovery?
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Shes actually doing remarkably well!  Thank you for asking!!! Shes up walking around now. Little pain here and there, mostly nerve pain. But all in all VERY GOOD! 
She should be back to work at the end of the month also! This has been a longgg haul for both of us! Never wanna do it again, but it could have been MUCH worse!
The support from everyone here also helped me keep my sanity! She started walking about a week before christmas actually, it was the BEST Christmas Present EVER!
Thank you!


----------



## SamuriHL

That's good to hear!


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> That's good to hear!


Heck yea man! Now she can cook and clean!  lol.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Heck yea man! Now she can cook and clean!  lol.
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


ROFLMAO! I take it she's not reading over your shoulder.







LOL


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

If she was, it's been nice knowing you


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> If she was, it's been nice knowing you


Nah... I was at work at the time lmao! 
But she enjoys cookin. We had garlic brown sugar chicken in the slow cooker last night!  
But no its all working out very nicely. Minus the fact I'm in trouble according to the law. Fuggin crap. Oh well it is what it is. We're both alive and healthy. That's all that matters. 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Yea my CM9 build for my fiance's D4 (maserati) doesnt hold data through a reboot either. I wanted to fix flash on the camera last night. just didnt feel like it. Think im coming down with something. Kinda sucks! Been feeling crappy since yesterday.
> 
> Shes actually doing remarkably well!  Thank you for asking!!! Shes up walking around now. Little pain here and there, mostly nerve pain. But all in all VERY GOOD!
> She should be back to work at the end of the month also! This has been a longgg haul for both of us! Never wanna do it again, but it could have been MUCH worse!
> The support from everyone here also helped me keep my sanity! She started walking about a week before christmas actually, it was the BEST Christmas Present EVER!
> Thank you!


Glad to hear that she is doing better. My family has been praying for you guys.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Herrsmoothe said:


> Thanks for the help. It worked great. 1 quick side note for anyone else that uses this fix, make sure that you uninstall updates to youtube in the system app manager before you delete the apks in SafeStrap. If you don't, you may need to disable the app then restart so you can install it from the play store. Seems like the play store sees the update file as the app itself or something like that, but when you choose to uninstall updates, it just hangs. (At least for me)


Thanks for the tip. I think in my attempts to get it working, I had already had all the updates uninstalled at the time I did it. I couldn't sign in with the newest update from Play, so I had reverted to the original version.


----------



## milski65

FYI. Someone posted a tweet from hashcode saying BT for 4.2.1 Moto OMAP phones fixed.

Edit. Has latest build posted. BT stops/starts correctly, but still has audio issues (whatever they are).


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'll just leave this here for anyone wanting vanilla flavoring. CM9 plain jane from this morning.

http://db.tt/xNo88oMR


----------



## zebinadams

Just curious, what has changed from your last build? I've been loving your cm9 builds for a while now. Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Lol. Mostly the date.

I can't even begin to tell you what may have changed since 10/23 at Google and cyanogenmod, though. There's a whole Gerrit review site, r.cyanogenmod.com that will let you browse through the commits for the last 3 months if you're that patient. I am, but not from my phone. I can check later tonight, but I'm guessing it's mostly device specific commits with a couple behind the scenes tweaks to how some of the framework behaves. Don't quote me on it, though


----------



## milski65

Does anyone know what's up with droidrzr site? Down most of the day.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Does anyone know what's up with droidrzr site? Down most of the day.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


I don't know that's why we chill at droid-hive.com 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It's back up. At least via Tapatalk. Haven't checked from the pc

- edit -

Up/down/up/down. Sometimes I can log in, sometimes I can't. Sometimes it times out


----------



## milski65

Touché Obs.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SamuriHL

It's been slow all day. No idea what's going on.


----------



## milski65

Had to go to Hashs site to get latest cm 10. I still can't get on to the site. Hate to say it but I thought "here we go again, another site getting shut down"

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## soocold

I thought someone mentioned more coding changes

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## freddy0872

Hashcode has released a new 10.1 for bionic fellas! 
Here is a link to the thread. Incoming call bug is fixed!  
http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/5752-rom-unofficial-cm101-jb-421-0118-call-fix/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Call issue fixed. Nice. Still rendering issues, but it flies. Looking great so far.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Third party camera apps work?


----------



## freddy0872

I haven't had time to flash it yet. But I'd assume so. Doesn't look like he's messed with the camera at all. Just call issue which would be a bigger fix IMO..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Pudding camera works. Call issue the bid deal. The puddling effect is what I see so far as the main issue still. Did you seehim post her should be be able to fix. Stock sms doesn't work either.

No issues with screen shot or rotation bug seen as of yet. Wifi tether works fine. No reboots.

Some of these may not have been issues to begin with. Just a FYI.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## freddy0872

milski65 said:


> Pudding camera works. Call issue the bid deal. The puddling effect is what I see so far as the main issue still. Did you seehim post her should be be able to fix. Stock sms doesn't work either.
> 
> No issues with screen shot or rotation bug seen as of yet. Wifi tether works fine. No reboots.
> 
> Some of these may not have been issues to begin with. Just a FYI.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


Yea I seen he said he plans on fixing them. Just needs the time. What u mean these may not have been issues? Just out of curiosity.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Screen shot, rotation bug, Wifi tether. I never ran this rom long enough to know whether these already worked.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Rotation has worked on 4.2 since day 1, iirc. I think it's a kexec build, to be honest. That could explain the rotation being right as well as not having graphics binary drivers.


----------



## LDubs

Does Bluetooth work?

sent from my icy Bionic


----------



## milski65

Have no way to check BT. Sorry.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

T minus 4 hours until kangs of this CM10.1 release start popping up at an exponential rate for 3 or 4 solid days


----------



## freddy0872

So true! As your aware I'm going to take a crack at cm10. But going to sync up 10 and 10.1 between tonight and tomorrow night to see if I can play around with it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm thinking you've got loads of fun ahead of you. Good luck!!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

http://db.tt/FRUqk6Fa

CM9, if anyone still runs it


----------



## milski65

Can't download yet, but it appears Eclipse 1.3 came out yesterday. No idea on what was updated.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

http://eclipserom.com/thedark/showthread.php?11-ROM-Bionic-Eclipse-ICS-v1-3-2-10-13 For those interested.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> http://eclipserom.com/thedark/showthread.php?11-ROM-Bionic-Eclipse-ICS-v1-3-2-10-13 For those interested.


I'm tempted to switch to Bootstrap and update my stock slot with this. Nice find, milski65


----------



## milski65

Isn't even posted in his thread at DH. Found it on the other site. Lucky day. I'm going to flash in a bit.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

Finishing install now. Boy does everything look better on my X.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> Finishing install now. Boy does everything look better on my X.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


The Droid X had an absolutely orgasmic display compared to the Bionic. The display on the Bionic is like watching a 1978 color floor model style TV while sitting too close so you can see the RGB receptors


----------



## milski65

1.3 running good. Trying a launcher I just found. SSlauncher. Quite a bit different but pretty nice.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

Looks like dhacker fiddling with Liquid rc1 running 4.2.2. Don't know if it will go public.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Wonder if he and hash have taken care of any of the existing issues, or if this is a different ROM on the same base?


----------



## milski65

ics kernal. No stock camera installed. Tearing still noticeable. Was getting setting fc's. Gave up in about 5. Think I'll stick with cm9 and Eclipse 1.3.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I know development hasn't stopped, so I'm guessing I need to finally move to where the party is now!


----------



## Pongo328

simonbarsinistr said:


> I know development hasn't stopped, so I'm guessing I need to finally move to where the party is now!


let me know where it is when you find it! lol


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

As of right now, the only new thing I'm seeing are DHacker's CM10.1 builds


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Yeah, I'm getting a pretty good idea of his and hash's work from twitter (the only reason I'm on twitter), but so far I haven't been tempted enough to possibly disable the house internet and face the wife's wrath (still on a leak).

@Pongo- Obsidian also has a thread over at Droid-hive.com which has some familiar names, as well as others that post in it. It's not incredibly active right now, but it seems a little closer to the pulse. It's only a matter of time before a jb break through of some sort happens, then these threads will go nuts.

And if we get fully functional jb, wife be damned, I'm messing with that phone!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Razr and HD are getting soak tests and Bionic is still slated to get a JB update, Motorola's website showed as of Friday.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Razr and HD are getting soak tests and Bionic is still slated to get a JB update, Motorola's website showed as of Friday.


Yeah, buddy! I'm not getting too antsy, but it's a good sign!


----------



## Obsidian

***Updated Op***
*Added "Noob Tool" by SPJester (Thx Freddy)*
*Added Link To Motorola Support Page for Bionic (Drivers etc...)*
*Uploaded "RSD Lite V 6.1.5" and created link *


----------



## milski65

Thanks for the update Obsidian. Any reason for the updated RSD version? I've tried to keep up on info. Just wondering if it'll be needed if and when JB comes out?


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Thanks for the update Obsidian. Any reason for the updated RSD version? I've tried to keep up on info. Just wondering if it'll be needed if and when JB comes out?


I honestly have no idea... I was just running through my links and making sure that they all worked and while I did that I made sure that they were also up to date...

That's why I changed the Moto link to just point towards their support site instead of the direct links I made because of the rsd update and Windows 8 dropping.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Gotcha. Appreciate you still keeping this thread open. Not even on the Bionic anymore?


----------



## Obsidian

Pongo328 said:


> Razr and HD are getting soak tests and Bionic is still slated to get a JB update, Motorola's website showed as of Friday.


Yeah I am mainly over at Droid-Hive.com like Simon said but I have been MIA at all 3 of my threads for about the last month...

Yeah Simon once I get ahold of JB leaks this place will be booming again. The confusion of people not know what Rom they could flash from a leak vs ota created the need and was the original reason I started this thread... Once the JB leak hits I'm sure it'll be easier to have a central location for it and its tools

I honestly just got bored and with most people really settling in with a single DD they end up chillin on that thread so I haven't felt obligated to update...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Gotcha. Appreciate you still keeping this thread open. Not even on the Bionic anymore?


No I'm actually still on it but has become so sterile that I literally only use it to make phone calls and text when I'm not home... I've also been working on a bunch of friend's and family's computers which takes up a ton of time... I'm undecided on what phone to get because I don't want to get the next "Bionic"

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

If I had a spare couple hundred dollars, I'd have a DNA


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I'm definitely going to wait to see what this Motorola/google x phone is all about.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I'm definitely going to wait to see what this Motorola/google x phone is all about.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Haven't even looked into that. I love Moto which makes it hard because I can't deal with a locked phone so that is why it has been such a tough decision... I'll check that out though

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

simonbarsinistr said:


> I'm definitely going to wait to see what this Motorola/google x phone is all about.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I'm hoping this will put moto back in the running. Haven't heard of anything else coming from their end worthwhile.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

If it's a nexus-like google experience moto next generation phone like the rumors suggest, it'll be a must buy. The rumors also say your going to able to buy it unlocked for all four major carriers from the play store. I'll believe that when I see it, but man I hope that's true! Please gimme that on my unlimited data!


----------



## Obsidian

Captainkrtek said:


> Enjoy the stay! If you have any questions, concerns, or feedback feel free to PM myself, b16, or birdman.
> Regards,
> The Management :grin3:


The problem is Verizon and unlike Samsung Moto is based in the US and doesn't have the market share to push Verizon around

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Obsidian said:


> The problem is Verizon and unlike Samsung Moto is based in the US and doesn't have the market share to push Verizon around
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Google might, though!


----------



## Obsidian

Wanted to post some information I either found or have learned about the 4.2.2 roms.

1. I figured out that the stock wifi tether app works. When you fire it up the name might not be what you set it up as but the password will be.

2. The camera will work. The way you get it to work is buy downloading a 3rd party app (like camera zoom fx) and on a fresh reboot open that app and not the stock camera. If you try to open (or already have tried) the stock app the 3rd party app won't work but as long as you haven't opened the stock app the 3rd party app will continue to work. Best thing to do is hide the stock app's icon in your drawer and remove it from your desktop if it's there.

3. Use a 3rd party sms/mms and keyboard to have them work flawlessly. I use go sms with SwiftKey.

Do those things and your 4.2.2 rom will become your DD

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Not thrilled about the statement from google cfo concerning short term future of moto. Still the only phone for me, but if they don't get their s%&t together soon, sammy is going to put them in a position they'll likely not recover from. I'm actually thinking it may be too late (thinking of the masses).


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Not thrilled about the statement from google cfo concerning short term future of moto. Still the only phone for me, but if they don't get their s%&t together soon, sammy is going to put them in a position they'll likely not recover from. I'm actually thinking it may be too late (thinking of the masses).


You're only thinking about the Roming community. For the other 95% of Moto customers it doesn't matter and 90% of that 95% have no idea what OS they are running or the specs of their phone

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> You're only thinking about the Roming community. For the other 95% of Moto customers it doesn't matter and 90% of that 95% have no idea what OS they are running or the specs of their phone
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


True, but I'm concerned with the masses (non rommers/geeks) that will dictate market share and smother moto into oblivion. Sammy is WAY ahead on that deal. Moto is nowhere in anyone's conversation.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> True, but I'm concerned with the masses (non rommers/geeks) that will dictate market share and smother moto into oblivion. Sammy is WAY ahead on that deal. Moto is nowhere in anyone's conversation.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I know far more people with RAZR flavors than I do with Samsung or HTC phones


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I know far more people with RAZR flavors than I do with Samsung or HTC phones


I could only wish for that. App#e and Sammy FAR outweigh moto, both professionally and personally. 20:1 minimum.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I don't even count iPhone users. The ones who use them because they're Apple are stubborn fanboys/girls. The ones who use them just because are the kind of user who doesn't know a damn thing about phones and NEITHER group is worth trying to explain anything to. You'll occasionally get a super techie iPhone user that knows what's up, but it seems they're mostly the opposite


----------



## simonbarsinistr

The Razr is a pretty damn popular model, the s3 and iphones sold more, but moto had to have been in third place! I see people with them everywhere!

And the comments by the cfo struck me as "moto didnt have anything that special coming, not up to goog standards, but we're changing that."


----------



## Obsidian

Do you guys honestly believe that Google would buy a company that holds no ground and will soon be in the gutter? Didn't think so...

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I agree, you can argue they bought them just for their patent portfolio, but I don't think Google would just let a good hardware maker go to waste.


----------



## SamuriHL

Just relax. The cfo didn't word his statement properly. He was simply saying that when they bought moto they had 18 months of boring products in the pipeline. That's all used up now AFAIK. The x phone is the first phone that has Google influence. I think after the razr hd anything in the pipeline that was purely moto designed was killed. So don't worry about an idiot cfo making poorly worded statements.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> Just relax. The cfo didn't word his statement properly. He was simply saying that when they bought moto they had 18 months of boring products in the pipeline. That's all used up now AFAIK. The x phone is the first phone that has Google influence. I think after the razr hd anything in the pipeline that was purely moto designed was killed. So don't worry about an idiot cfo making poorly worded statements.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


Exactly!


----------



## milski65

I'm sure he did (not motivational still) Regardless, Moto is still way behind, regardless of mass appeal. And that's what they need to stay competitive. It's not about rooting and romming right now. It's about getting back into the mass acceptance, market share, and going from there. My opinion only.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Right and to do that Google knows the x phone has to be special. It's pouring insane amounts of time and energy into it. So we'll see how it plays out. The x phone is supposed to ship with KLP but I have serious doubts about that. So far they're just barely testing 4.2.1. That's not even the latest jb build. But they are testing it on all 4 carriers so this already has some promise.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Now I'm stoked again! I love you Sam!


----------



## SamuriHL

We'll see what happens with the X phone. Google I/O can't come soon enough. Then again, I just blew a grand on a new receiver, so, perhaps it's a good thing it's not coming out for a few months.  For now I'm counting down the days for Bionic JB. Should be end of the month or early next month. I hope.


----------



## Obsidian

I wasn't even thinking about the cfo or anything else besides how and why Google has done things thus far and that hasn't been to rip up a company for parts. (not saying it hasn't happened but generally that's not the case.

Hopefully you're right about the X phone

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Google needs to get it together cause I very well may not wait for one. I was damn close to buying an S3 last year and I'll be tuned in on the 14th to see their new toy. *IF* they can get a Dev version out before the X phone releases, I may be all over it. My next phone is unlockable....even if that means I have to switch carriers.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Google needs to get it together cause I very well may not wait for one. I was damn close to buying an S3 last year and I'll be tuned in on the 14th to see their new toy. *IF* they can get a Dev version out before the X phone releases, I may be all over it. My next phone is unlockable....even if that means I have to switch carriers.


I wish I could switch carriers but Verizon is just too good...

I have flawless 4g in a 50+ mile radius.

I have cell service from my house in SE Michigan all the way to my cabin that is in Northern Michigan (260 miles NW across the state on an inland lake 5 miles East of Lake Michigan) not to mention I have great service on my lake as well.

It's just a cold hard fact that you get what you pay for...

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Then sadly you accept all the bad things about VZW. Slow or non-existent updates. Locked bootloaders. Increasing prices for less service. Good times.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I have amazing 4g coverage, and all unlimited data, it'll be a long, thought out process if I ditch all that for a phone. The x phone being on Verizon will be the answer to my prayers if it's unlockable.


----------



## SamuriHL

It's unlikely that VZW's version will be unlockable. And you don't have to give up unlimited (for now...next year may be a different story) as long as you don't buy a subsidized phone. I've been trying to drill this into people's heads.....People want subsidized phones because retail prices are "too expensive" but then whine that buying a subsidized phone locks them into a new contract and forces them off unlimited. Well, is it REALLY cheaper to get a subsidized phone? HELL NO. Buy retail. And get used to doing so. IMO, subsidized phones are going to eventually go away.


----------



## Obsidian

Breaking news Hash and Dh are officially part of the cm team

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## geekabilly

Wow official CM - bravissimo!

Icarus HD 1.8.3 ReMiX tapatalk


----------



## milski65

Off topic. Anyone know where I can get a 4g phone that won't break the bank. One of my daughters foolishly went with my ex and picked up an i#hone without consulting me first. She has a year left on Verizon and is bummed. Wants to switch to android due to her younger sister having s3. Some lessons are learned the hard way.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebinadams

I found my Bionic at radio shack for $10. Granted, that was with a contract. Often times amazon wireless has pretty good deals. I checked at amazon, best buy, radio shack and walmart I think before I found something cheap that I wanted.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> It's unlikely that VZW's version will be unlockable. And you don't have to give up unlimited (for now...next year may be a different story) as long as you don't buy a subsidized phone. I've been trying to drill this into people's heads.....People want subsidized phones because retail prices are "too expensive" but then whine that buying a subsidized phone locks them into a new contract and forces them off unlimited. Well, is it REALLY cheaper to get a subsidized phone? HELL NO. Buy retail. And get used to doing so. IMO, subsidized phones are going to eventually go away.


I agree with the logic behind this, except I think there will ALWAYS be a market for a subsidized phone. The word FREE is just too powerful a sales tool to let it go and it will always bring in new blood. People who are looking to get their own phone line/contract because they're on their own and independent. Not to mention that as you stated, they make more money off of subsidized phones than they do off of a 2 year contract. Why would they ditch that? Guaranteed sales to people who don't want to drop 600 dollars and even more money for them in the long run?


----------



## SamuriHL

Except that the way it's going to work is that you won't have to drop 600 bucks all at once. You'll be able to spread that out over several months. And don't forget about rebates, sales, special deals, etc. Subsidized pricing is going away. Cheap phones aren't.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I can only hope. Maybe they'll let you spread the entire cost of the phone out over 24 months ..


----------



## SamuriHL

The point is to get away from 2 year contracts.


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Off topic. Anyone know where I can get a 4g phone that won't break the bank. One of my daughters foolishly went with my ex and picked up an i#hone without consulting me first. She has a year left on Verizon and is bummed. Wants to switch to android due to her younger sister having s3. Some lessons are learned the hard way.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Check on Swappa... They normally have the best deal. If it is too expensive just get something to get her by for the moment and as soon as I use my upgrade I'll send you my bionic for free.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> The point is to get away from 2 year contracts.


If I hadn't been with VZW for 10+ years I would consider the contract an issue. I personally would sign a 3+ year contract if the deal was good enough because I know I'm going to be paying them during that time anyway, deal or no deal.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Check on Swappa... They normally have the best deal. If it is too expensive just get something to get her by for the moment and as soon as I use my upgrade I'll send you my bionic for free.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I'll check that site out, and the offer is much appreciated. Would have to send you some $$ though. Just saw on twitter hash and dhacker seem to have gotten BT call issue resolved. Those guys are smoking.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

SamuriHL said:


> It's unlikely that VZW's version will be unlockable. And you don't have to give up unlimited (for now...next year may be a different story) as long as you don't buy a subsidized phone. I've been trying to drill this into people's heads.....People want subsidized phones because retail prices are "too expensive" but then whine that buying a subsidized phone locks them into a new contract and forces them off unlimited. Well, is it REALLY cheaper to get a subsidized phone? HELL NO. Buy retail. And get used to doing so. IMO, subsidized phones are going to eventually go away.


You misunderstood my comment, I meant leaving vzw for tmo just to get a great, unlockable phone that will likely have years of dev support. I'm all about buying used or retail to maintain my no contract unlimited data I have now. My contract ran out half a year ago, I can peace out whenever I want. But why would I want to? The phone that lures me away will have to be awesome. Unless vzw yanks my plan and makes the decision extremely easy for me.

The one problem I have with no contract plans on, say tmo, is that the cool new unlimited data they have is gone whenever they decide it is. No grandfathering with no contract. Or am I wrong about this?


----------



## SamuriHL

What you don't understand is that all of us grandfathered unlimited users are in borrowed time. Vzw is indeed going to pull the rug out from under us. It's a question of when not if.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Like I said, when VZW removes my plan, the choice is simple. I'll be gone in a heartbeat unless their policies have radically changed by that time.


----------



## SamuriHL

Oh, they'll radically change alright.....


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Oh, they'll radically change alright.....


Damn sir! Have u been on an anti VZW kick the past few days!? Lmmfao!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

freddy0872 said:


> Damn sir! Have u been on an anti VZW kick the past few days!? Lmmfao!
> 
> Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Yes. I'm honestly sick of them. And very well may switch off them when I get a new phone this summer.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> Yes. I'm honestly sick of them. And very well may switch off them when I get a new phone this summer.


Nuff said... I am sick of some of their policies yes. But I'm in agreement with obsidian about coverage. I have friends around here that complain about at&t and the others where I don't have signal issues with vzw. I do hate locked bootloader. I do hate losing unlimited data when I get a phone this year. No I don't have 600 bucks to buy outright.

Plain and simple life sucks. There are always issues and problems. We just gotta deal with em and make good choices with our options.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

As I just mentioned on another forum, at some point having the best network doesn't overcome the restrictions on its use. Everyone has to find their own breaking point. I've been pretty close for several months now.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> As I just mentioned on another forum, at some point having the best network doesn't overcome the restrictions on its use. Everyone has to find their own breaking point. I've been pretty close for several months now.


There my friend u are correct. I was kinda hoping that many people felt this way and vzw would change their actions and corrupt ways. But doesn't seem like they are.

On a side note it's good to hear from you. Haven't been here at rootz for a while. Hope all is well (minus the vzw stress







)

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I've been around. Not much been happening lately. Although the Bionic JB build is making progress.


----------



## freddy0872

SamuriHL said:


> I've been around. Not much been happening lately. Although the Bionic JB build is making progress.


Yes it is! I'm glad to see that! KEXEC o's making progress to last I heard! Which "should" be a big help

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

So much for that. Build 20 was nuked. Waiting for build 21 to start testing so we can restart the 4 week clock.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Damn, that's crappy to hear. Thanks for the update though, Sam.

Another thing I've been thinking after reading a few stories about the next gen lte chips, is that they seem to be going multi band. In some cases ALL bands, so carrier unlocking a phone and using it on vzw like currently is done with gsm would be possible.

Unfortunately you wouldn't have cdma to fall back on, and currently carrier unlocking is illegal. But it's a possible option for the near future.


----------



## SamuriHL

Only once VoLTE is rolled out and the LTE rollout is completed. VZW says they're going LTE only on some phones late next year. So for the future, yes, it's a good possibility.


----------



## soocold

SamuriHL said:


> Only once VoLTE is rolled out and the LTE rollout is completed. VZW says they're going LTE only on some phones late next year. So for the future, yes, it's a good possibility.


And all they see is $$$$$$$$$$ now they get to charge data AND minuets for your phone calls

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## SamuriHL

Build 21 for Bionic is in testing. Let the clock begin.


----------



## Pongo328

This is off topic, but is there a wifi app that will periodically do a scan and if a favorited network is in range connect to it, otherwise keep WiFi off? Call me lazy, but I think it's a little silly that we have to toggle WiFi every time we wanna use it.


----------



## soocold

Pongo328 said:


> This is off topic, but is there a wifi app that will periodically do a scan and if a favorited network is in range connect to it, otherwise keep WiFi off? Call me lazy, but I think it's a little silly that we have to toggle WiFi every time we wanna use it.


Just leave it on, and modify you're build prop to scan at your specified interval

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> As I just mentioned on another forum, at some point having the best network doesn't overcome the restrictions on its use. Everyone has to find their own breaking point. I've been pretty close for several months now.


Data has turned into the minutes of old and the text messages of recent. They need people to go over so they can get those extra charges. If it was just the network they could throttle all they want.

Best Network means more to me than anything else though, I'll pay for data. Unfortunately I'm VZW for life... Having the use of my phone is #1. Single father with full custody means that I have to be available 24/7/365. I'll even go stock for my son if I have to.

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Yup. Everyone has different needs. Around me AT&T is solid enough that it'd be a fine choice if I had to switch. T-Mobile not so much. Sprint can burn in the depths of hell. I just want VZW to pull their head out of their clown shoes and stop raping customers. Provide a good network, reasonable rates, and even mediocre customer service. And stop toying with pushing their crap on our phones. You'd not believe me if I told you why the Bionic JB release is delayed. It rhymes with crISIS....MORONS.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Yup. Everyone has different needs. Around me AT&T is solid enough that it'd be a fine choice if I had to switch. T-Mobile not so much. Sprint can burn in the depths of hell. I just want VZW to pull their head out of their clown shoes and stop raping customers. Provide a good network, reasonable rates, and even mediocre customer service. And stop toying with pushing their crap on our phones. You'd not believe me if I told you why the Bionic JB release is delayed. It rhymes with crISIS....MORONS.


Typhus? Sympathizers? Proprietress? Stabilizes? Glomerulonephritis? I don't know... What?

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Typhus? Sympathizers? Proprietress? Stabilizes? Glomerulonephritis? I don't know... What?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


You'd think the clue I blatantly left would have tipped you off.... sigh


----------



## milski65

SamuriHL said:


> You'd think the clue I blatantly left would have tipped you off.... sigh


Please tell me that's not the reason. What IS this world coming to.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Color me dense. I'm not even remotely capable of thinking right now. My brain is fried. Someone just tell me what rhymes with crisis that is preventing a JB soak


----------



## milski65

Isis. Not that I have any idea of the issue involved.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Why just because the Samsung devices are cranking it out? Stupid

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2



SamuriHL said:


> You'd think the clue I blatantly left would have tipped you off.... sigh


I just like f'ing with you... I helped Pooka find his way 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> You'd think the clue I blatantly left would have tipped you off.... sigh


So I see the potential with the sale of "new" devices but since the Bionic isn't even on the sale page the only people that would be using it are those of us with a Bionic that live in one of two cities in the US that you could even use it in.

Oh not to mention that we'd also have to buy or rent a new special NFC sim card to have it work with this pos (Bionic)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, I have to say this is an absolutely idiotic reason to delay an OS test/soak


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Delay our update with another app we'll remove, I don't even use wallet on my gnex!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> Delay our update with another app we'll remove, I don't even use wallet on my gnex!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I've used Google Wallet to buy things from maybe 2 random websites... It was nice but paypal would've worked just as good... Until it is implemented everywhere it holds no value

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

I agree with the sentiment here FWIW. I have no intention of using it, nor could I even if I wanted to. It's total BS. But I'm told that is the reason for the delay. The build from a testing stand point (what I can actually see myself) does not look good. I don't think 21 will pass which means we'll be resetting the update clock again. This is starting to become the ICS joke all over again. I personally don't care if we ever see JB on this thing as I don't plan on keeping it past this summer, but, I'm more concerned that Moto still hasn't gotten its **** together yet with updates. I'm encouraged that they nuked a bunch of Moto crap from the RAZR JB build. Good start. But, let's get the Bionic JB build out the door so we can put an end to this phone once and for all...


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Pretty much an EOL phone. If the rest of the OS works and we can't use the feature anyway, just push the last suit the bionic will ever wear and let it effing die already.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

So true! It's been reliable though, when I get a new phone, I think I might replace the gnex and keep the bionic in service as the house Internet. The Gnex is more fun to just mess around with anyway.

Unless we buy a house where we can get hardline Internet service. Then I'll have to get rid of my third line.


----------



## Obsidian

Updated OP

Updated CM10.1

*Thread
*Download 
*Kexec Download 
*Changelog, thx MrHQ for link
*Gapps

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

I am fairly certain that the unlimited data will be going away soon. I remember when they were getting ready to stop offering new plans with unlimited data, I started getting calls from big red offering to give me a free plan analysis, to see if I could save a little money (LOL). It's been over a year, and in the past couple months, I have had 3 calls offering to go over my data usage. I said... "I have 3 lines with unlimited data, we use about 16 gigs a month on average... You can't save me any money with the share everything plan" The operator paused for a second, then started to laugh... No sir you are definitely on the cheapest plan for you. LOL
So, I don't know for sure of course, but with the amount of energy that they are putting into getting us off our unlimited data, I can't see them grandfathering them in much longer.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm told they'll be eliminated completely by end of 2014.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soocold

Herrsmoothe said:


> I am fairly certain that the unlimited data will be going away soon. I remember when they were getting ready to stop offering new plans with unlimited data, I started getting calls from big red offering to give me a free plan analysis, to see if I could save a little money (LOL). It's been over a year, and in the past couple months, I have had 3 calls offering to go over my data usage. I said... "I have 3 lines with unlimited data, we use about 16 gigs a month on average... You can't save me any money with the share everything plan" The operator paused for a second, then started to laugh... No sir you are definitely on the cheapest plan for you. LOL
> So, I don't know for sure of course, but with the amount of energy that they are putting into getting us off our unlimited data, I can't see them grandfathering them in much longer.
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Two phones, use about 30 between both of us, and no 4g yet for our primary place of use.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I have 2 data lines, we use maybe 4gb total and it would STILL be more expensive to switch to a shared data plan because there are 4 other voice/text lines with no data and they would all four bump from $10 to $30 a month


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Part of me almost looks forward to Verizon removing my unlimited, because it'll make it so easy to go elsewhere and finally be able to use all the good phones vzw doesn't get!

I have three data lines, my wife hovers around 2gb a month, I used 3 last month, but that fluctuates, and the last line serves as our house Internet, and uses about 10+ per month. So I take advantage of the unlimited, plus with the discounts from my work, I have the best set up I possibly could for myself right now.


----------



## Obsidian

The unlimited data plans are only "needed and bitched about" by people that are too cheap to get home internet.honestly start connecting your phone to your home internet when you get home and problem solved

Edit: I'm sorry but I'd rather have faster internet on my phone when I'm out and about and now worrying about VZWs network getting swamped by people that use 200gb a month to download their movies while they are at home. I don't blame them if this is what they need to do
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Actually I used my unlimited to stream video for a week while on vacation. During that week I used over 10 gigs of data. I don't need it all the time, but, I want it for when I do.


----------



## woddale

O I agree about people using 200 gigs. My wife and I use about 15/ Mo. Always connected because it is fasted than home.


----------



## zebinadams

This is why I never connect to my WiFi at home... And since I'm living in an apartment complex, I don't really have any say in the internet speed here. But the most I've ever used was 10gig in one month


----------



## zebinadams

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4xyHsV54uiwNlNtRkE3ZC05bVE/edit?usp=sharing
This is why I never connect to my WiFi at home... And since I'm living in an apartment complex, I don't really have any say in the internet speed here. But the most I've ever used was 10gig in one month


----------



## soocold

Obsidian said:


> The unlimited data plans are only "needed and bitched about" by people that are too cheap to get home internet.honestly start connecting your phone to your home internet when you get home and problem solved
> 
> Edit: I'm sorry but I'd rather have faster internet on my phone when I'm out and about and now worrying about VZWs network getting swamped by people that use 200gb a month to download their movies while they are at home. I don't blame them if this is what they need to do
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


And I've discussed this with samurai, my computer is only used on home wifi, all my drivers, games, ect. Are downloaded on wifi, the bulk of my 20 GB average is picture upload, and pdf downloads. We both do Netflix at night when there is nothing on TV because my home wifi is rarely above 100KB/s also my fascinate is wifi only so new kernels/ROM ours done off my tether.

We legitimately use that much data

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## milski65

Samuri, didn't I see you mention the possibility of unlimited people possibly getting a 10 gig per month option when unlimited goes? If not my bad. I use about 8 max. I could use less by going Wifi at home, but I choose not to because of 4g and because, well, I have unlimited right now. I believe the 100+ people should be throttled/cut back. But I'm thinking they don't even make 1/2% of Verizon users. I saw a post about Verizon requiring all employee discount people to re verify employment starting April 1. That's a big deal for me, cause I save 75 a month on that. If they get rid of both I'm screwed.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

There was a rumor to that effect at one point but I've not heard anything more on it. I think it was probably something VZW was toying with as an idea. Definitely not in the "it's going to happen" category. It COULD, but, I'd not count on it. I'm personally looking at my exit strategy for VZW. Unless something drastic changes or I find that I can't get LTE coverage where I live on any other carrier....that'd suck and make me cry.


----------



## milski65

SamuriHL said:


> There was a rumor to that effect at one point but I've not heard anything more on it. I think it was probably something VZW was toying with as an idea. Definitely not in the "it's going to happen" category. It COULD, but, I'd not count on it. I'm personally looking at my exit strategy for VZW. Unless something drastic changes or I find that I can't get LTE coverage where I live on any other carrier....that'd suck and make me cry.


Understand. I CAN'T go back to 3g. Move closer to Durham. I'm sure you'll always have it there. UNH guy. There is no other 4g carrier where I live (woods and rural) so I have no option. Other than always running Wifi

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

milski65 said:


> Understand. I CAN'T go back to 3g. Move closer to Durham. I'm sure you'll always have it there. UNH guy. There is no other 4g carrier where I live (woods and rural) so I have no option. Other than always running Wifi
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I don't know what AT&T has for coverage on our local tower. I'm about 3/4 of a mile from the tower in our neighborhood. I know there's been a lot of trucks out there lately, and VZW upgraded it to LTE quite a while ago, so, I'm guessing it's AT&T. If they've added LTE to that tower then I'd be good to make the switch.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

soocold said:


> And I've discussed this with samurai, my computer is only used on home wifi, all my drivers, games, ect. Are downloaded on wifi, the bulk of my 20 GB average is picture upload, and pdf downloads. We both do Netflix at night when there is nothing on TV because my home wifi is rarely above 100KB/s also my fascinate is wifi only so new kernels/ROM ours done off my tether.
> 
> We legitimately use that much data
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


How many jpg files does it take to hit 20gb? Even at 5mb per pic, that's like 210 per gb or about 4200 pictures. 140 per day for 30 days.

And the VZW sales district mgr I talk to told me about 4 months ago that you can keep bumping your shared data up in 2gb increments until you feel like stopping. It just costs whatever the difference already is between each tier for the next 2gb. But you have to call and request it. Not sure how valid that information is today, though


----------



## soocold

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> How many jpg files does it take to hit 20gb? Even at 5mb per pic, that's like 210 per gb or about 4200 pictures. 140 per day for 30 days.
> 
> And the VZW sales district mgr I talk to told me about 4 months ago that you can keep bumping your shared data up in 2gb increments until you feel like stopping. It just costs whatever the difference already is between each tier for the next 2gb. But you have to call and request it. Not sure how valid that information is today, though


Also forgot my app backups. And its 10 for an additional 2 GB, but the data cost isn't the entire picture, when you look at the entire package for multiple phones... It doesn't save you. Plus the raised the data overage fee. As samurai has said, they blatantly said, share plans were just a plot to rake in massive profits.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

soocold said:


> Also forgot my app backups. And its 10 for an additional 2 GB, but the data cost isn't the entire picture, when you look at the entire package for multiple phones... It doesn't save you. Plus the raised the data overage fee. As samurai has said, they blatantly said, share plans were just a plot to rake in massive profits.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


I'm pretty sure I was just saying 10gb wasn't the cap and not that shared data would save anyone money in any way. I even gave anecdotal personal evidence supporting that shared data bites


----------



## soocold

Too many threads to keep every conversation separate. Sorry I miss understood your post, what you ment finally sunk in lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Obsidian

No more nasty cigarettes

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Nobody likes a quitter


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Nobody likes a quitter


Quitters never win

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

soocold said:


> Too many threads to keep every conversation separate. Sorry I miss understood your post, what you ment finally sunk in lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


I'm sorry for being a sarcaustic b#[email protected]! too. I was in total grump mode because of the 3/12 kexec build from earlier today and didn't need to actually respond like that


----------



## soocold

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I'm sorry for being a sarcaustic b#[email protected]! too. I was in total grump mode because of the 3/12 kexec build from earlier today and didn't need to actually respond like that


No worries, I can't fully focus my mind lately anyways. Got a little girl due the 28th but the signs are showing up that it could be any day now. And its all out of pocket cause of no insurance, last thing I need is a premie.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Obsidian

Good men taking the high road. As you all know I appreciate and expect that on my threads so thank you.

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

soocold said:


> No worries, I can't fully focus my mind lately anyways. Got a little girl due the 28th but the signs are showing up that it could be any day now. And its all out of pocket cause of no insurance, last thing I need is a premie.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Best of luck and congratulations! Hope everything goes smooth and easy. Relatively. I don't think there's an EASY way for a 6-10 pound person to exit another person, but here's to no complications


----------



## soocold

Obsidian said:


> Best of luck and congratulations! Hope everything goes smooth and easy. Relatively. I don't think there's an EASY way for a 6-10 pound person to exit another person, but here's to no complications


thankyou! and she'll be on the light side. both of us were so i dont expect over 7.5lb

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I hope everything goes as smooth as possible with her birth. Out of pocket sucks for that, but more importantly I hope everyone is healthy and well in the end.

To touch back on the data usage topic, and I'm sure I've said it before, but there's no hardline Internet providers where I live. Only clear wire or satellite, which sucks. Vzw unlimited hot spot has been our savior out here. We don't stream much at all, so xbox live is probably the biggest data consumer, and it's surprisingly good on data.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

simonbarsinistr said:


> I hope everything goes as smooth as possible with her birth. Out of pocket sucks for that, but more importantly I hope everyone is healthy and well in the end.
> 
> To touch back on the data usage topic, and I'm sure I've said it before, but there's no hardline Internet providers where I live. Only clear wire or satellite, which sucks. Vzw unlimited hot spot has been our savior out here. We don't stream much at all, so xbox live is probably the biggest data consumer, and it's surprisingly good on data.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


me to, shes got sickle cell, anemic, and a heart murmur. but the babys completely healthy so far. the heart murmur has me a little concerned but we picked a hospital with a very good icu and heart center. also has a good nicu just incase.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## simonbarsinistr

A co worker of mine was in a similar situation. Their baby was premature, but everyone turned out alright in the end, and now, 8 months later, she's bugging him about wanting another!


----------



## Obsidian

soocold said:


> your very welcome, im expected to enforce that on another forum and I cant do that if i don't follow it myself. And you deserve a big thank you for being a notable organizer not just on one forum but a few. I attempted once and very quickly realized i didn't have the patience.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


This "fake" internet world of roming tends to give insecure people a way of acting out in a way they can't in the real world and I get that. Putting together a bunch of insecure peeps (kids to adults) leads to a lot of ish talking that clearly wouldn't happen face to face.

I personally govern my threads to keep that ish away. I am a very confident person in the real world (some might even say cocky) but because I know who I am I don't need to disrespect people on here just to belittle them or point out their noobness ways.

It takes a lot of patience and time to figure out who the problem makers are vs the people that really are ignorant and need some guiding. I didn't become friends with all the devs by acting like a little bitch by putting people down. I became friends because I was the opposite. I'll always be here for anyone that needs advice .

Check my SIG [email protected] hit me on Google Talk and I won't bite I promise

Obsidian

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> No more nasty cigarettes
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


WTG man! I quit cold turkey 3 years ago this June. When my uncle quit a few years back, he switched to the e-cigs. They have worked really well for him. You can do it!

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> WTG man! I quit cold turkey 3 years ago this June. When my uncle quit a few years back, he switched to the e-cigs. They have worked really well for him. You can do it!
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Grrr... I'm all my son has left so he wouldn't lay off but it's working great

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I watched all my friends quit one by one, made me appreciate how tough it is. A couple had no luck until they tried Chantix. That stuff is gnarly, but effective.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Glad to hear they're working great!

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

Smoke em if you got em

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Smoke em if you got em
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I'm following right behind you Obs.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> I'm following right behind you Obs.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


My smokes or in real life

Sent from my XT875 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Oh. My. God. Becky. Look at the butt on obsidian. (I'm following your smoking lead, but wondering why you're smoking)


----------



## soocold

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Oh. My. God. Becky. Look at the butt on obsidian. (I'm following your smoking lead, but wondering why you're smoking)


Lmao I just heard that on Pandora! Btw baby has arrived

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## freddy0872

soocold said:


> Lmao I just heard that on Pandora! Btw baby has arrived
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Congrats sir! All go well?

Sent from my jellied XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

Very much so! Two weeks early but still 8lbs 6oz

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Great to hear it!!


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Very much so! Two weeks early but still 8lbs 6oz
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Congrats BIG time. That's a pretty big baby esp 2 weeks early.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soocold

milski65 said:


> Probably both, but going alternate smoking to start. Vap here we come
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD
> 
> Congrats BIG time. That's a pretty big baby esp 2 weeks early.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


And already ahead in her development. Eating more than normal which is keeping her at her birth weight instead of losing like most.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## milski65

It's nice how having kids changes your perspective on life. Break out the champagne and celebrate.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soocold

Ya, no kidding. I went from a plus7 heavy throttle driver. To 2 under granny 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Haha, yeah the ride home with baby the first time is especially slow! Good thing she was early, she was already fully cooked!


----------



## Pongo328

Congrats man!


----------



## Obsidian

I've moved on but will still be here... The Note 2 is amazing btw

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

Obsidian said:


> I've moved on but will still be here... The Note 2 is amazing btw
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Congrats your gonna love the Note it is an amazing phone. You will see that your Bionic radios are just a bit better in the outskirts.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

A guy I work with has the N2, stock, and plays video games and watches movies all the time. I checked his battery stats, and he was still at 50% after 15 hours with nearly 2 1/2 hours screen on. It was astounding, even though I know it's a big battery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Do enjoy it. And thanks for providing us with this thread. Now you have to get one going for the N2.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I think they have people for that, just enjoy being a user!


----------



## milski65

That was the a joke. I sure as s$!t hope he just sits back and has fun with it

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> That was the a joke. I sure as s$!t hope he just sits back and has fun with it
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I'm going to try fellas... we will soon find out. I'm rocking stock right now if you can believe that

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

Obsidian said:


> I'm going to try fellas... we will soon find out. I'm rocking stock right now if you can believe that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I've been don't that on the bionic for the longest time. The itchy for jb finally took over after setting it on my fassy. Hash and dhacker..... Wow.

Sent from my XT875


----------



## woddale

Obsidian said:


> I'm going to try fellas... we will soon find out. I'm rocking stock right now if you can believe that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I was stock for about 2 days then I couldnt take it anymore. Its really pretty easy to unlock the hard part for some is locking.I got mine first time but that was when it first got unlocked. You will see Im sure you wont have sny problems.


----------



## Obsidian

For those of you worried aboit data you can add a line to your plan for $5 a month and then add that phone to your unlimited and your old phone to your "new" line. Keeping your unlimited

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

$5? I thought it was like $10 to add a line.

And to get a smartphone on the new line would require you to get a data plan for that line, which is a minimum of some $10-$20 there, so you're looking at $15-$30 per month for 24 months to get a new phone line so you can get the new phone at subsidized price and switch it to your old unlimited line. That's $360-$720 over the course of two years.

What voodoo did you do to get a new phone line at $5 a month? When you switch your old Bionic to the new line it will automatically add a minimum data plan for a smart phone if it doesn't have one (As per VZW rep).

-- Edit --

If you HAVE an old voice/texting only phone lying around and can get your salesperson to do it all in one fell swoop, you MIGHT be able to get the latest/greatest smartphone, switch it to your unlimited line, and switch your basic phone to the new number all at once. This would allow you to retain your old unlimited data plan and only have to add a voice line while still being able to get the new phone at subsidized cost.

That depends on your customer service rep. I imagine I could possibly pull that off, but only because I've got a guy I've been directly contacting for about 3 years now who has risen to a regional manager for all the CSRs in his area and no longer actually handles customers unless they call his desk directly


----------



## soocold

But your still paying 240 plus taxes so it might as well be 300 for that line over its contract plus the initial 300 of much rather buy a Dev phone at 700 so I have the ability to give both fingers to vzw at any given moment

XT875 Kexec CM10.1


----------



## woddale

The first two times I tried that trick it worked but not no more. Now they make you get the cheapest data plan like someone said. Its not worth it. They only good thing is its like getting it on time payment.


----------



## soocold

I'm so pissed with vzw it's not funny. I plan on never buying a subsidized phone again, so why am i paying an inflated price to cover subsidiaries?? Why deny a phone their updates over political bullshit

XT875 Kexec CM10.1


----------



## Obsidian

Sorry if my sarcasm wasn't apparent enough. I just was told that so many times I wanted to rip my head off

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

Lol I'm very sorry. I say what I've said many times. Why the hell haven't that developed a sarcastica font! Or a sarcastic button like italics or bold!

XT875 Kexec CM10.1


----------



## woddale

soocold said:


> Lol I'm very sorry. I say what I've said many times. Why the hell haven't that developed a sarcastica font! Or a sarcastic button like italics or bold!
> 
> XT875 Kexec CM10.1


You should make one up lol. You could do it.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I have enough in my pocket right now to possibly buy a DNA from the store next week. Or a new-to-me vehicle for work .. decisions, decisions


----------



## woddale

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I have enough in my pocket right now to possibly buy a DNA from the store next week. Or a new-to-me vehicle for work .. decisions, decisions


Your on the right track but the wrong phone go Note.


----------



## soocold

Vehicle.

XT875 Kexec CM10.1


----------



## Obsidian

woddale said:


> Vehicle.
> 
> XT875 Kexec CM10.1


RC car for that price:huh:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

The DNA is a sexy looking phone, but is it true s-off when it's unlocked? And how is it's dev community? It seems like it will be overshadowed rather quickly by the One and Verizon equivalent (DLX, or whatever).


----------



## Pongo328

Personally im not a fan of phones that don't have removable battery and/or storage.

Edit: this is in reference to the DNA.


----------



## Obsidian

Pongo328 said:


> Personally im not a fan of phones that don't have removable battery and/or storage.


Already ordered 2 batteries & a separate charger









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

The note2 has removable battery and expandable storage, doesn't it?


----------



## woddale

simonbarsinistr said:


> The note2 has removable battery and expandable storage, doesn't it?


64gb storage and all the battery you want but you will be surprized how good battery is.


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> 64gb storage and all the battery you want but you will be surprized how good battery is.


16gb internal... 64gb ext expandable... 3100ma battery. 2.1amp charger... removable all.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

Obsidian said:


> 16gb internal... 64gb ext expandable... 3100ma battery. 2.1amp charger... removable all.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Ok Mr technical one lol. How about that battery life though? Are you still on stock or did you take the plunge? Beans is the best for me a little less battery than stock but good. I get 14 hrs on about 7 screen phone calls an d texts. No music or movies. Just a whe lot of forum and internet.


----------



## Obsidian

Stock Battery, Kernel, Rom and bloated as all hell










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

What's wrong with the dna? Note 2 is too big for me

A work vehicle should not be more than $800. Ever


----------



## woddale

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> What's wrong with the dna? Note 2 is too big for me
> 
> A work vehicle should not be more than $800. Ever


I thought it would be to but after about 2 days everything else is to small. Ask O.


----------



## woddale

Here is what I got to day. Screen time is oinly about 2 hrs. my phone is on 14 to 15 hrs about 6 to 7 screen on.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I refuse to buy all new pants because my new phone doesn't fit in the pockets of my old pants.

I can't just chuck it in my purse

The original question still stands, though. What's wrong with the DNA? Not why is the Note 2 a good choice


----------



## woddale

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I refuse to buy all new pants because my new phone doesn't fit in the pockets of my old pants.
> 
> I can't just chuck it in my purse
> 
> The original question still stands, though. What's wrong with the DNA? Not why is the Note 2 a good choice


From what I have read nothing except storage and battery. Have you ever had an HTC good radios good call reception. But batteries always sucked if it had removable battery I would have got one. I think I could handle the storage. I had the big extended battery for the rezound and still couldnt make it through the day.


----------



## soocold

Why not wait for an s4 then?

XT875 Kexec CM10.1


----------



## woddale

soocold said:


> Why not wait for an s4 then?
> 
> XT875 Kexec CM10.1


I am retired and do a lot of reading. Word on the street is S4 is juzt a S3 with a few more whistles and bells. Were not gonna get the 8 cores here probably only 4.


----------



## milski65

I'm a moto guy. Bought my daughter the s3. Nice phone, but not built to my standards. Plus her 4g is not as good as mine on the bionic. I'm strictly build first, radio second, camera third. I hope and pray moto will get their [email protected] together and offer all 3 in one phone. Just mho.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

milski65 said:


> I'm a moto guy. Bought my daughter the s3. Nice phone, but not built to my standards. Plus her 4g is not as good as mine on the bionic. I'm strictly build first, radio second, camera third. I hope and pray moto will get their [email protected] together and offer all 3 in one phone. Just mho.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


You hit the nail on the head we need Moto radios and constru tion and Sammy goodies


----------



## soocold

So hang on for Google io their releasing the new moto flagship. Supposed to be avail for sale July 8 th

XT875 Kexec CM10.1


----------



## woddale

Dont hold your breath lol.


----------



## soocold

His info hasnt been wrong yet

XT875 Kexec CM10.1


----------



## Obsidian

I'm used to having larger than average things in my hands that I have to use on a daily basis... Note 2 is everything you would custom make if you had the option. I'm over Moto...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

Didnt you guys have this same discussion about something else a few pages back lol.


----------



## Obsidian

woddale said:


> Didnt you guys have this same discussion about something else a few pages back lol.


Maybe lol... like what up I got a big cock

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I refuse to buy all new pants because my new phone doesn't fit in the pockets of my old pants.
> 
> I can't just chuck it in my purseThe original question still stands, though. What's wrong with the DNA? Not why is the Note 2 a good choice


I think the dna is nice. My co worker broke his screen bad the first week, other than that I think he really likes it. But he's not a root user, and what I would research is if the unlock processes available actually gives you full s-off. You'll need that to flash bootloaders and be assured of the ability to put future os versions on the phone without depending on HTC OTAs. They are no better than moto, perhaps worse for supporting their near eol phones.

It astounded people that the Tbolt got ICS.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> I'm used to having larger than average things in my hands that I have to use on a daily basis... Note 2 is everything you would custom make if you had the option. I'm over Moto...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I'm used to big things in my hands, just not my pants.


----------



## Obsidian

Samsung Note 2 phone awesomeness... Samsung alarm a whole another story

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2



INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I'm used to big things in my hands, just not my pants.


Erin... bad girl

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Samsung Note 2 phone awesomeness... Samsung alarm a whole another story
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2
> 
> Erin... bad girl
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Bwahaha!


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Bwahaha!


Hahahaha

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Mwuhahaha!

Can we get everyone to just quote the laugh above theirs and add a laugh of some sort? For at least one full page?


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Mwuhahaha!
> 
> Can we get everyone to just quote the laugh above theirs and add a laugh of some sort? For at least one full page?


Bouyahahaha

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## simonbarsinistr

milski65 said:


> Bouyahahaha
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


*Chortle*

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> *Chortle*
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I don't laugh I *chuckle*

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## soocold

Giggle giggle?.....

XT875 Kexec CM10.1


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

soocold said:


> Giggle giggle?.....
> 
> XT875 Kexec CM10.1


Guffaw!!


----------



## woddale

You guys are all

Gooffy
LOL
Have fun


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Guffaw!!


Titter!


----------



## soocold

Tee hee hee

XT875 Kexec CM10.1


----------



## freddy0872

I don't laugh. 

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

RUINER!


----------



## Obsidian

I honestly can't believe this battery life on Eclipse for the Note 2








Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Looking at the top 5 battery consuming processes and they percentage of each, I have to wonder if you even used it during that time? Screen at 21% of the usage, but that's percent battery usage, not percent of time. What was your screen on time, if I may ask?


----------



## woddale

Im on 4G all the time I very from 12 to 15 hrs on 6 to 7 screen on at least 60 min talk time and 10 texts.


----------



## milski65

You Note 2 Verizon guys may want to check this out unless you're already aware. I think Nitro stopped development on Eclipse for a new project. http://elementalxdesigns.com/content.php?116-Elemental-X He just posted on twitter about the Note 2 as the next device. We may even see this for the Bionic pooka


----------



## Obsidian

That was while I was sleeping this is after the day









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm also quite shocked to see voice calls ranking first after the basic OS stuff. I almost never actually TALK on my phone


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I'm also quite shocked to see voice calls ranking first after the basic OS stuff. I almost never actually TALK on my phone


Trust me that's with a lot of text. I am blown away by an unlocked phone and how it works but that is coming from a jb kernel on a jb phone...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Can anyone else not get droidrzr to open with Tapatalk?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Can anyone else not get droidrzr to open with Tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


On the droidrzr main page, it says that Tapatalk is broken and that they're working on it


----------



## SamuriHL

It'll be fixed after a forum upgrade taking place tomorrow night.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Where ya been, Sam?


----------



## Obsidian

Just found this ring in my late grandfather's stuff. Wish I could ask him about it or at least find a way to know is significance








Here is a better picture










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I'm assuming he belonged to the masonic guild. It would be cool to find out the significance, have you tried image searching it? It's a really bad ass ring!


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> I'm assuming he belonged to the masonic guild. It would be cool to find out the significance, have you tried image searching it? It's a really bad ass ring!


Yeah it's definitely a Freemason's ring and bad ass is an understatement... No i haven't tried image searching it yet. I'll try that now thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I thought I saw a story about bionic jb soak test invites going out. And no activity here, what gives?


----------



## SamuriHL

Soak emails... Yes. Soak test started... No.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pongo328

Any way to get in on the soak test?


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I think you have to be registered with the moto owner forums or something like that. Like the official moto forums.


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> I think you have to be registered with the moto owner forums or something like that. Like the official moto forums.


I believe so too and I'm sure they just send you the update. I'm actually kind of glad we didn't get leaks this time around. It honestly probably saved me from 10-20 headaches and prevented me from getting a hundred new "friends" on gtalk

Hey do any of you guys have comcast? I noticed that they haven't enforced the 250gb limit to my account and was wondering if a couple of you could check to see if it is enforced in yours. BTW the isn't a single account type or speed that doesn't have a 250gb limit. The only one that has a little more is their top top tear where you have to pay them to come out run a special line as well as pay $100+ a month just for the Internet and even when you do all of that you still only get 300gb.

I only noticed it was shut off after I saw my January data usage (below)










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Checked comcast. My last 3 months don't equal 1 of yours. It does say the 250 gb limit has been suspended. I'm averaging 50. Does this number represent streaming only? I have a roku. Don't watch much tv. Presently doing all seasons of xfiles.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Dan R cracks bootloader on some moto phones? Go fishing for the day and things like this happen. Hmmm. No deal for OMAP, but still effing awesome.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

WILL NOT happen on OMAP4 phones. ONLY the RAZR HD and possibly the RAZR M.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Someone will ask anyway, so it might as well be my dumb ass. I am wondering if it's possible to reverse engineer the keys for omap devices using the qcom devices that are exploited. I'm sure it's like trying to break a tank with a plastic spoon, but I know more than one person is thinking about it right now


----------



## SamuriHL

It has nothing at all to do with keys. It has everything to do with blowing the eFuse on those devices to unlock them. As I've said many times before, the OMAP4 phones blew the eFuse at the factory to LOCK them. Thus making it *IMPOSSIBLE* to unlock them.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

For some reason, I was thinking that the bootloader lock would still allow flashing zips signed with moto keys. Totally get that we aren't replacing or unlocking the bootloader.

Thinking that we'd still have a locked bootloader, but it would be irrelevant, since we could sign as Motorola

It's been a while since we've gone over the specifics.


----------



## SamuriHL

Sure, but, you don't have keys to sign them. Nor does anyone else. Except moto. That's my point. This unlock is NOT cracking encryption. It's blowing an eFuse.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I just edited my first post. I was more musing that there may be a way to get the keys, since it is no longer locked. Like how you have to open a locked door to get to the knob/deadbolt assembly.


----------



## SamuriHL

What makes you think they use the same keys on all devices? That'd be stupid. LOL


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Talking about bootloaders? I wanna hear about obsidian's fashion sense. Man, I'm going back to the hive... LOL

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> What makes you think they use the same keys on all devices? That'd be stupid. LOL


Hey, I wasn't expecting anyone to say "Yes, that will work. Will have it by the end of Thursday", but I figured I'd think out loud


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Hey, I wasn't expecting anyone to say "Yes, that will work. Will have it by the end of Thursday", but I figured I'd think out loud


Oh I understand. The likelihood of "finding" the signing keys is next to zero. They would have to be leaked. And that isn't very likely at all... Unless you're ami and happen to leave your signing key in a plain text file on your ftp site. Anyway, yea not overly likely because it would break the security of the device. Imagine being able to sign anything... Even malware. Not a good situation. It's one thing to purposely unlock a device... Then the onus is on you to keep it secure. But if anyone could simply sign updates.... Ugh.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Yeo, we're screwed, but still awesome work by djrbliss to crack the qcom devices!


----------



## Herrsmoothe

SamuriHL said:


> Oh I understand. The likelihood of "finding" the signing keys is next to zero. They would have to be leaked. And that isn't very likely at all... Unless you're ami and happen to leave your signing key in a plain text file on your ftp site. Anyway, yea not overly likely because it would break the security of the device. Imagine being able to sign anything... Even malware. Not a good situation. It's one thing to purposely unlock a device... Then the onus is on you to keep it secure. But if anyone could simply sign updates.... Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


Come on, there aren't really people out there that try to steal your personal information, or plant viruses. They're just made up like Dracula and the Boogeyman. LOL

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## SamuriHL

simonbarsinistr said:


> Come on, there aren't really people out there that try to steal your personal information, or plant viruses. They're just made up like Dracula and the Boogeyman. LOL
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Next you'll tell me the tooth fairy isn't real, too. LMAO.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

SamuriHL said:


> Next you'll tell me the tooth fairy isn't real, too. LMAO.


No no, the tooth fairy is real, so is Bigfoot... They're actually the same "person".








Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Just wanted to mention how much fun I have been having on this forum lately. I was in a pretty bad car accident back in February and I broke 8 ribs and had a pulmonary contusion. I haven't been able to physically work since the accident, and screwing around with my phone and on the forums while I am stuck in a recliner not able to do a whole lot has really helped me keep my mind off of things. Just wanted to mention what a nice community of folks we have here. 

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Hopefully there will be news coming out soon enough that we should stay busy discussing things here!


----------



## Herrsmoothe

simonbarsinistr said:


> Hopefully there will be news coming out soon enough that we should stay busy discussing things here!


If not, I can always hop over to the hive and ask obsidian what kind of jeans he's wearing. ;-)

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> If not, I can always hop over to the hive and ask obsidian what kind of jeans he's wearing. ;-)
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Yeah I've tried to get everyone to switch over to there but some people just end up always staying here :-( I get it though it's a lot of forums to be registered for. I have 6 tapatalk widgets on my desktop

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pongo328

So I should check hive BEFORE I check rootz. Got it!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Yeah I've tried to get everyone to switch over to there but some people just end up always staying here :-( I get it though it's a lot of forums to be registered for. I have 6 tapatalk widgets on my desktop
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I have cLock widget on my home screen and on another page Sound Search. That's it for widgets. I try to put a Plume widget on every once in a while, tried Falcon (NO THANK YOU!), but I just can't find a widget worth having apart from the two I use


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I have cLock widget on my home screen and on another page Sound Search. That's it for widgets. I try to put a Plume widget on every once in a while, tried Falcon (NO THANK YOU!), but I just can't find a widget worth having apart from the two I use


I have the Google search bar and minimal text clock w/ date on my main screen. But on my others I like using the gapps widgets, gmail, calendar, sms. I also use the Google keep widget, then amazon mp3 controls and texts from last night widget


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

simonbarsinistr said:


> I have the Google search bar and minimal text clock w/ date on my main screen. But on my others I like using the gapps widgets, gmail, calendar, sms. I also use the Google keep widget, then amazon mp3 controls and texts from last night widget


I guess if I used the calendar app for anything major, maybe. Gmail and sms both have instant notifications, so a widget seems redundant to me, personally. I used to use the wifi tether widget, rather than open the app. There's a toggle for both wifi and usb tether now. Evernote here, no Keep. And I don't play music on my phone often. When I do, it's controlled with my headset or the pulldown controls. Redundancy is my biggest problem with widgets, I think. Especially now that so many apps are integrating more into the os.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I guess if I used the calendar app for anything major, maybe. Gmail and sms both have instant notifications, so a widget seems redundant to me, personally. I used to use the wifi tether widget, rather than open the app. There's a toggle for both wifi and usb tether now. Evernote here, no Keep. And I don't play music on my phone often. When I do, it's controlled with my headset or the pulldown controls. Redundancy is my biggest problem with widgets, I think. Especially now that so many apps are integrating more into the os.


Yeah, in some cases the redundancy is desired for me. I'll dismiss notifications when they come in, then totally forget about them! So a quick pan across my home screens reminds me of anything unread or not taken care of. Same for the keep widget, it serves as a constant to do list, to keep things fresh in my mind. I have gnarly ADHD and a really crappy memory, so I have to supplement myself somehow. The calendar is the most important, however! It's synced with mine and my wife's calendars, friends and family birthdays, holidays, and now even Seattle Sounders home games, cause I have season tix and kept being surprised when I realized there was a game on the day of!


----------



## Herrsmoothe

I hate panning around pages on my home screen, I just jam as much crap on the one screen as is humanly possible. I use those circle widgets constantly, and all the buttons in my dock open up a folder with more apps too. 
I am fanatical about leaving notifications up until I handle them, so I never use widgets for messaging/social apps.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I have short cuts in my dock, and that's it, no multiple dock pages either. I don't put shortcuts or folders on home screens. All the other apps that I like to have access to from anywhere, I use swipe pad to reach.

Swipe pad is one of the first customization apps I ever put on my DX, and it's been on every phone since then!


----------



## Herrsmoothe

simonbarsinistr said:


> I have short cuts in my dock, and that's it, no multiple dock pages either. I don't put shortcuts or folders on home screens. All the other apps that I like to have access to from anywhere, I use swipe pad to reach.
> 
> Swipe pad is one of the first customization apps I ever put on my DX, and it's been on every phone since then!


I used to use wave launcher, which is the same basic idea. I was constantly opening it on accident. So I abandoned it.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Yeah, I've messed with some others, none compare to swipe pad. You can make the trigger area tiny, so only an intentional motion will open it. I make mine the upper right corner, which does interfere with apps that have their menu up there. But unless you drag down to the middle of the screen, it doesn't actually open. So when I just tap it accidentally, all it does is a short haptic vibration response. The shear number of apps and widgets you can have on it is great, I'm using 15 slots right now.


----------



## Obsidian

Milski65 my Bionic is in the mail. Tell your daughter to take care of her









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

I keep my home screen as clean as possible and don't use any widgets on it. But now that I have good battery life I use a phone info live wallpaper to remind me how awesome my phone is lol. I use plume, pure calender, 6 tapatalks, fb, cbs sports, pandora and colornote widgets on my other screens though lol









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Soak is starting soon. 98.72.22 (sigh). General push starts on Monday.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

SamuriHL said:


> Soak is starting soon. 98.72.22 (sigh). General push starts on Monday.


Yeah, just saw a news story saying update was coming Monday, they weren't making it sound like the soak, but like it was the full fledged update. I was thinking "what happened to the soak?"

And what's up with that version?


----------



## SamuriHL

simonbarsinistr said:


> Yeah, just saw a news story saying update was coming Monday, they weren't making it sound like the soak, but like it was the full fledged update. I was thinking "what happened to the soak?"
> 
> And what's up with that version?


It sucks. I'm not installing it til I see what other people's experience is like.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Soak is starting soon. 98.72.22 (sigh). General push starts on Monday.


Your source needs to start hooking you up lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Obsidian said:


> Milski65 my Bionic is in the mail. Tell your daughter to take care of her
> 
> View attachment 38105
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Thanks a lot buddy. I owe you. She'll be happy as all hell. And now both daughters will be off ios. It's a great day indeed!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Your source needs to start hooking you up lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


No kidding. But I don't want this build. It's going to suck. I'm sticking with ICS. I MIGHT install it using a hybrid SS method that Matt and Hashcode came up with. That will allow me to not lose root and not lose the ability to downgrade.


----------



## Obsidian

milski65 said:


> Thanks a lot buddy. I owe you. She'll be happy as all hell. And now both daughters will be off ios. It's a great day indeed!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Getting her off ios is worth giving you that in its own lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> No kidding. But I don't want this build. It's going to suck. I'm sticking with ICS. I MIGHT install it using a hybrid SS method that Matt and Hashcode came up with. That will allow me to not lose root and not lose the ability to downgrade.


That would be interesting to see, but with your glowing recommendation, I don't see any reason to take the OTA. There's no point in downgrading the Android version, losing all the CM features, and adding Blur and proprietary apps back for a mediocre to poor experience on an already outdated OS. A working speakerphone is really not worth all that to me


----------



## SamuriHL

I want to see the update first, and play with it in a safe environment. Once I've had a chance to evaluate it then we can make a determination for a full upgrade. However, there's another issue. No root expliot for Bionic JB.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I want to see the update first, and play with it in a safe environment. Once I've had a chance to evaluate it then we can make a determination for a full upgrade. However, there's another issue. No root expliot for Bionic JB.


That's why you buy an unlocked phone... Just sayin and yes I know I'm an asshole

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> That's why you buy an unlocked phone... Just sayin and yes I know I'm an asshole
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


That's why I won't buy another locked phone. Ever. Even if it means I have to leave VZW to do it.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> I want to see the update first, and play with it in a safe environment. Once I've had a chance to evaluate it then we can make a determination for a full upgrade. However, there's another issue. No root expliot for Bionic JB.


I saw you had mentioned that before. No current viable exploit, or nobody left on the locked bootloader train to find a new one?


----------



## SamuriHL

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I saw you had mentioned that before. No current viable exploit, or nobody left on the locked bootloader train to find a new one?


Yes.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> That's why I won't buy another locked phone. Ever. Even if it means I have to leave VZW to do it.


I'm a Samsung whore for life now. Yes that's right I'm whoring my morals and love of build quality for an amazing ui, os and unlocked device

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## woddale

Obsidian said:


> I'm a Samsung whore for life now. Yes that's right I'm whoring my morals and love of build quality for an amazing ui, os and unlocked device
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Yeah but Moto and HTC still have better radios. I have a Note & Maxx hd both unlocked the hd cant make a hair on the notes ass but it will crab and hold on to signal better and faster.


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> I'm a Samsung whore for life now. Yes that's right I'm whoring my morals and love of build quality for an amazing ui, os and unlocked device
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I've considered an S4 myself, so, don't worry about it.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I was going to look into whether the root exploit djrbliss found for the 4.1.2 razr hd update would be possible to use on the Bionic update. I wasn't sure if it was kernel related. I remember you saying the builds across models were pretty similar.


----------



## SamuriHL

Will not work.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Dang!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Yeah but Moto and HTC still have better radios. I have a Note & Maxx hd both unlocked the hd cant make a hair on the notes ass but it will crab and hold on to signal better and faster.


Build quality is sort of an empty boast when your device is stuck on Gingerbread in a Jellybean world, as we were not so very long ago.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Build quality is sort of an empty boast when your device is stuck on Gingerbread in a Jellybean world, as we were not so very long ago.


Yeah after I got my 7 and my eyes were once again opened to the world of an unlocked device it was over... my hatred of the Bionic went into a new stratosphere

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Yeah after I got my 7 and my eyes were once again opened to the world of an unlocked device it was over... my hatred of the Bionic went into a new stratosphere
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I'm pretty much there with this JB crap.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I'm pretty much there with this JB crap.


Once you get your next device you'll realize just how much you hate this one

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Once you get your next device you'll realize just how much you hate this one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I already know. I have an unlocked Xoom running 4.2.2 and overclocked. Compared to my Bionic, the damn thing's ancient. Yet, it's a far more useful device even now.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> I keep my home screen as clean as possible and don't use any widgets on it. But now that I have good battery life I use a phone info live wallpaper to remind me how awesome my phone is lol. I use plume, pure calender, 6 tapatalks, fb, cbs sports, pandora and colornote widgets on my other screens though lol
> 
> View attachment 38106
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


That's an interesting wallpaper. Very busy. What's it called? I'd like to run it on my Bionic or better yet my Vortex and see how long it takes the battery to die. LOL I bet it crashes the Vortex if I can even put it on the piece of junk. I was actually considering taking the Gingerbread OTA for it and see if it helps the quadrant score. Looking for something to do until official JB comes out. 
Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

Deviceinfoex or the free one is just deviceinfo I believe. You should try it lol it even shows the current tilt, compass and memory use so it's constantly working

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

SamuriHL said:


> I already know. I have an unlocked Xoom running 4.2.2 and overclocked. Compared to my Bionic, the damn thing's ancient. Yet, it's a far more useful device even now.


The Xoom shows what an unlocked moto device can be. It's been left behind officially, because it's non-neon, but it still runs JB very well. The hardware can keep up just fine!

I'm about to get an N7, and give my Xoom to my mom as a first tablet (I got her into owning an android smartphone, this is the next step!), and I have no doubt it will work faithfully for her.


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> The Xoom shows what an unlocked moto device can be. It's been left behind officially, because it's non-neon, but it still runs JB very well. The hardware can keep up just fine!
> 
> I'm about to get an N7, and give my Xoom to my mom as a first tablet (I got her into owning an android smartphone, this is the next step!), and I have no doubt it will work faithfully for her.


The n7 is a great device with it's only downfall being the one that Apple has made legendary, non expandable memory, but 90% of the kernels out for it support USB OTG so you can use a flash drive for your storage. So make sure you have a decent one laying around and order a USB OTG cable (they're like $3 on Amazon) and that'll solve most of those issues. I keep all my movies and TiBu on a high speed 64gb usb 2.0 flash drive

I realize you guys grasp weekday it is like to have an unlocked tablet but that pales in comparison to what having an unlocked DD phone does for you because of the amount of use your phone gets over a tablet. I honestly don't use my n7 very much now due to how large this n2's screen is.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I know all too well, I have a gnex as my DD phone. My Bionic is the "house" phone.


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> I know all too well, I have a gnex as my DD phone. My Bionic is the "house" phone.


It's more about the headaches it causes than any gain in speed, battery life or other things gained by a custom kernel. Restarting into recovery when needed, not when you don't need to or not being able to when you do. Holding power&vol up to get into stock recovery and power&vol down to get into custom recovery. Protecting you from bootloops all while having fully functional versions of every Rom you could think of. PA AOKP CM CNA ETC... Plus many ota based roms that work flawlessly as well

All of that just gives you a sense of peace, especially when you know every rom you install is of DD quality. So find the rom you like, flash it with your favorite kernel and you can literally be done with this roming world until your next device lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

I'm kinda glad that the bionic is my second phone, and the vortex was my first. There was almost no development for the Vortex, and when I switched over to the bionic, not only was the device heads and shoulders above the Vortex, but the development on the phone was alive and kicking. I have never known what it's like to have better options with an unlocked phone more stable roms, etc. So my ignorance leaves me kind of oblivious to what I'm missing. But now that I know what unlocked phones can do, I will probably purchase an unlocked/unlockable phone the next time I get a new phone. In the meantime, I'm pretty content with my Bionic.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

Herrsmoothe said:


> I'm kinda glad that the bionic is my second phone, and the vortex was my first. There was almost no development for the Vortex, and when I switched over to the bionic, not only was the device heads and shoulders above the Vortex, but the development on the phone was alive and kicking. I have never known what it's like to have better options with an unlocked phone more stable roms, etc. So my ignorance leaves me kind of oblivious to what I'm missing. But now that I know what unlocked phones can do, I will probably purchase an unlocked/unlockable phone the next time I get a new phone. In the meantime, I'm pretty content with my Bionic.
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


It's a great second device. It was my second Android too after the OG Droid and 3rd "smart phone" with a Blackberry Storm being my first lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Herrsmoothe said:


> I'm kinda glad that the bionic is my second phone, and the vortex was my first. There was almost no development for the Vortex, and when I switched over to the bionic, not only was the device heads and shoulders above the Vortex, but the development on the phone was alive and kicking. I have never known what it's like to have better options with an unlocked phone more stable roms, etc. So my ignorance leaves me kind of oblivious to what I'm missing. But now that I know what unlocked phones can do, I will probably purchase an unlocked/unlockable phone the next time I get a new phone. In the meantime, I'm pretty content with my Bionic.
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Since the ICS leaks came out, the Bionic has been a lot better, both in active development, and user experience with the phone. It's leagues better than it was on gingerbread.


----------



## Obsidian

simonbarsinistr said:


> Since the ICS leaks came out, the Bionic has been a lot better, both in active development, and user experience with the phone. It's leagues better than it was on gingerbread.


Couldn't agree more. That's the only reason I stuck with that phone and wanted to create a central meeting place that would bring some life and activity back to the Bionic. I'm so glad I got the Bionic on release day and didn't end up with the Razr. Could you guys imagine if the chain of events didn't lead me to the Bionic. I'm not saying I'm the King or heart of the Bionic but what if these threads were never made?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

It would be a pain in the ass to mess with this phone, and stay on top of new developments for it. There's people working on stuff for this phone that I probably never would have discovered!


----------



## SamuriHL

And I lost root for being a dumbass. Fml.


----------



## TwinShadow

SamuriHL said:


> And I lost root for being a dumbass. Fml.


Upgraded to Jelly Bean? There's a way to keep root, but its a little involved and requires access to ADB until someone writes a script for it. I would write a bat script, but I don't know anything about it.

Anyway, if you want to keep root after upgrading to Jelly Bean on the Bionic, OTA Rootkeeper is one part of the step. I did lose root after upgrading until I found these: http://forums.androidcentral.com/droid-bionic/217680-droid-bionic-jelly-bean-update-77.html#post2704405 - I managed to regain root after following those instructions.

To make it easier, I'll quote the post with the dropbox link since I hate registering on sites just to view a link (which apparently was needed to get Superuser to update the su binary)



> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]1) Download the unsure [/background]su[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)] from here and put it somewhere on your C Drive. It will be used in the following push step (Assuming windows) (This is a WIDE OPEN [/background]su[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)] without any controls). (sparky root i believe?)[/background]
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jcpilpgoeta516e/tCB-Ep-3YQ
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]2) start a CMD window and logon to adb[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]3) su - [/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]4) verify you have root:[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]id[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]uid=0(root) gid=0(root)........[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]If you don't you can try these instead of 'su':[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]"/system/su-backup" or "/system/su_backup"[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]5) remount system as RW:[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /system[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]6) make a backup of current su just in case in adb[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]cat /system/bin/su > /system/bin/su1[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]7) open a new CMD window and push the su binary from step 1 to the sdcard using the path from where ever you put it.[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]adb push c:\<some path>\su /sdcard/[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]8) Then copy it to /system/bin from the adb session where you su'd.[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]cat /sdcard/su > /system/bin/su[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]9) Change permissions for SU[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]chmod 6755 /system/bin/su[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]10) download superuser (NOT SUPERSU) from play store if you do not have it already.[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]11) have superuser upgrade the su binary. It may fail to remount system as RO. Just rerun the update in superuser and it will work the 2nd time. You don't need to remount system as RO manually since superuser update of SU will do that for you.[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]12) congrats. your now rerooted.[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]13) remove the backup after you [/background]*know*[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)] your OKAY.[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /system[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]rm /system/bin/su1[/background]
> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]mount -o remount,ro /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /system


[/background]


----------



## SamuriHL

Lol no offense meant and I appreciate trying to help, but, this isn't my first day on the job. I rewrote voodoo ota root keeper to try to store the backup in a different location to try to test an alternative method for protecting root. I forgot I still had that version on my phone which doesn't work. Sadly there is no fix for my situation except a working root exploit for jb for which there isn't one. So yea, I'm screwed until probably I get a new phone.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Lol no offense meant and I appreciate trying to help, but, this isn't my first day on the job. I rewrote voodoo ota root keeper to try to store the backup in a different location to try to test an alternative method for protecting root. I forgot I still had that version on my phone which doesn't work. Sadly there is no fix for my situation except a working root exploit for jb for which there isn't one. So yea, I'm screwed until probably I get a new phone.


Yeah right you noob... lol it's not like you made the HoB or anything. I mean what would you know about upgrading, writing scripts or root access... lmfao

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> Yeah right you noob... lol it's not like you made the HoB or anything. I mean what would you know about upgrading, writing scripts or root access... lmfao
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Roflmao

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Thanks for the info Twinshadow, that may come in handy for someone.

And thanks for risking root to see if we could keep root through the ota Sam, I'm sorry it didn't work! For you and me!


----------



## SamuriHL

simonbarsinistr said:


> Thanks for the info Twinshadow, that may come in handy for someone.
> 
> And thanks for risking root to see if we could keep root through the ota Sam, I'm sorry it didn't work! For you and me!


It would have if I wasn't such a ****ing moron. Had I gone with my original plan of backing up with supersu pro and voodoo I'd not have an issue. Oh well. Someone's sending me a RAZR HD next week so it's all good I guess. Also, p3droid says work is being done to repurpose a razr jb exploit for bionic. We'll see if they're successful. I'd not hold my breath.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

So with superSU root protection and voodoo rootkeeper, you can keep root through the OTA? Or do they need to be modified?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe

simonbarsinistr said:


> Thanks for the info Twinshadow, that may come in handy for someone.
> 
> And thanks for risking root to see if we could keep root through the ota Sam, I'm sorry it didn't work! For you and me!


I was able to keep root. 
Updated SU binaries. 
Did a fresh back up of root with voodoo. 
Temp unrooted.
Flashed sam's accidental JB zip share. 
Restored root.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

I had someone ask me about going to jb... here is my response

The biggest thing right now is that if you aren't confident with soft bricking/bootlooping and coming back from it now is not the time to be messing with making the move to the jb ota.

The reasons are this. First we don't have a jb fxz file to even get you back to stock jb if you mess up. That means if you do mess up and soft brick your phone it literally becomes a brick (non working phone) until we get our hands on the fxz file from someone that works for Moto through back channels (which could take weeks) When we finally do get that you'll have to learn how to use it (rsd lite 5.7, the fxz file, an oem moto cable, a fully charged battery (when your phone is bricked you can't even charge the battery because there's no OS to tell it to do so. Because of that you have to take your oem cable cut it into pieces and hard wire it to your battery to charge it) since you destroyed your oem cable you'll need another one and a computer) btw you can not go backwards... ie you cant use the ics fxz to get back to ics... ever

Even when you get through that (which completely formats your phone so hopefully everything is backed up to your external) you'll then have a bone stock jb ota phone that isn't rooted. Since no one has made a Root exploit, and at this point we don't know if anyone will, you will have lost root without a way to get it back.

So the best outcome is you learn everything about what you wrote above, manage to get your phone back to stock ics ota use voodoo to temporarily remove root use stock recovery to flash the jb ota. After which restore root with voodoo reinstall all the root apps and then have a stock bloated rooted jb ota bionic with zero development, no custom recovery or rom. If you try to debloat it yourself and screw up you'll bootloop and be back to the point where I said "The biggest thing right now is..."

If you're willing to risk all of that and not having a usable phone (hopefully you have another smart phone around to use) I can tell you how but I'd really rather not. I would suggest that you instead let us fools put in all that work and once we get it mastered and come up with both the jb fxz file and a root exploit that you then make the move. I'll be in communication with Hashcode about a jb Safestrap and the other devs about roms but even they won't be making the move until we get the fxz and root exploit because we all soft brick a lot and need the fxz to do any developing or testing.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I'm curious, what's the kernel version on the JB ota?


----------



## SamuriHL

simonbarsinistr said:


> So with superSU root protection and voodoo rootkeeper, you can keep root through the OTA? Or do they need to be modified?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


With either and/or both you can keep root. Make sure the su binary is up to date BEFORE you protect root.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Good to know guys! I'll still most likely hold off for development. I have my gnex, xoom and N7 now to keep me occupied.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

simonbarsinistr said:


> I'm curious, what's the kernel version on the JB ota?











If I remember correctly, this is the same kernel as ics.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Herrsmoothe said:


> I was able to keep root.
> Updated SU binaries.
> Did a fresh back up of root with voodoo.
> Temp unrooted.
> Flashed sam's accidental JB zip share.
> Restored root.
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


By the way, I am not encouraging anyone to take this update until we have an fxz. Just giving my personal experience. 
Improvement over ICS, absolutely... 
Worth the chance of bricking your phone, absolutely not.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## SamuriHL

98.72.22 FXZ is out. Still no root. House of Bionic 9.7 is out to work with the new FXZ.


----------



## woddale

SamuriHL said:


> 98.72.22 FXZ is out. Still no root. House of Bionic 9.7 is out to work with the new FXZ.


Sam you get fixed yet?


----------



## SamuriHL

No root exploit so no. I've updated the HoB to 9.8 in order to squash a bug in automating creating a su backup when rooting in ics with the HoB. Good for those who want to clean up their phone before taking the jb update and keeping root.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

How do you not take the OTA? Mine keeps trying to download it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Orasion

Try freezing "blur-updater" (or something like that, I forgot) with Titanium Backup


----------



## merlin3

So for the last week I've been having gps issues with my phone. I'm running an early ics leak, 223 i think? I'm also running safestrap and was running newer jb roms. Well using one of the last jb roms my gps would not lock onto any satellites at all. Everything else was working well other than wifi tethering. I went back to stock rom and still no gps, tried factory reset and wiping caches and still nothing. Just cleared the stock rom and restored backup from a few weeks ago and still won't lock onto a single satellite, gps status just says 0/0 looking for satellites. Does anyone have any ideas, could the radio have been messed up? Everything else works fine but i desperately need my gps. TIA!


----------



## milski65

Tried uninstalling and reinstalling maps? Battery pull? This topic has been brought up lately, but I haven't seen anyone posting about stock not working.

Question. My buddy has a root only Bionic. He got the update today. I've never dealt with an OTA. Is there any way for him to delete/disable alert or download? I'd like to help him get it off his phone if possible.


----------



## francisedwood

i read the last 4 pages so i hope this hasn't been asked but i was wondering if you can modify the razr/droid 4 methods of rooting JB to work on our JB?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Not yet


----------



## milski65

Nice. Speakerphone working on 4/20 cm 10.1 nightly.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Awesome! I didn't even think to test it


----------



## milski65

Just out on latest I believe. If I understand the techno stuff correctly they're grabbing stuff from the jb update.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> Just out on latest I believe. If I understand the techno stuff correctly they're grabbing stuff from the jb update.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I think we all knew they were gonna try to. But when the kernel version of the OTA was a bit behind the kernel of the kexec, I was afraid there would be compatibility issues between the OTA and cm10.1 that would not let it happen


----------



## Herrsmoothe

milski65 said:


> Nice. Speakerphone working on 4/20 cm 10.1 nightly.


That's great to hear. Now that speakerphone is working, isn't it fully functional?

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## zebinadams

Herrsmoothe said:


> That's great to hear. Now that speakerphone is working, isn't it fully functional?
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


I guess that all depends on what you consider "fully functional". I don't believe that front facing video is working yet. I have been using it as a DD for quite some time now. I haven't really had to worry about the speakerphone so that was pretty much a non issue


----------



## Obsidian

I'm sure most of you have noticed that the thread has changed to JB. I will continue to keep the tools and files needed for ICS until everyone has made the move. This is not in anyway my way of saying "Its time to make the move".

The OP will mainly be focused on finding and updating it with new JB material. I will keep the .246 & .22 Roms separated by ICS & JB headers but also by posts. Tonight I'm going to move the JB Roms into the OP and the ICS into the Second Post

As you all know I have moved on from the Bionic to the Note 2 but only physically. My heart is still here with you guys. So you'll continue to be my family if you'll have me.

Like I've always said this Thread will continue to have whatever is needed and not full of dead outdated links like most phones end up with.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2



milski65 said:


> My buddy has a root only Bionic. He got the update today. I've never dealt with an OTA. Is there any way for him to delete/disable alert or download? I'd like to help him get it off his phone if possible.


Have him download it but not install it. This should stop the alert. If not just have him install SS or even BS. That'll stop it for sure. Actually he could probably just freeze an app. Anyone have an easier way?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hollywood67

Made it to jb .22 and retained root. Can someone explain how does having fxz benefit me? Do I need it if I am already on JB? Will I lose root?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Hollywood67 said:


> Made it to jb .22 and retained root. Can someone explain how does having fxz benefit me? Do I need it if I am already on JB? Will I lose root?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Having the FXZ ONLY benefits you if you brick your phone trying to do something silly. YES you will lose root permanently


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Hollywood67 said:


> Made it to jb .22 and retained root. Can someone explain how does having fxz benefit me? Do I need it if I am already on JB? Will I lose root?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I would suggest that you install safestrap, make a backup of your stock rom slot, and restore your backup into slot 1. Leave your stock system alone, so that you won't lose root, and do everything in slot 1. DO NOT USE BOOTSTRAP!!!! Bootstrap = brick, brick = FXZ, FXZ = no more root. 

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

If you're also running CM10, put your stock backup in slot2. If you're running AOKP, put your backup in slot1. Those 2 ROMs are very specific about which slot they live in and you don't want to put the stock ROM in the slot they're looking for


----------



## Herrsmoothe

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> If you're also running CM10, put your stock backup in slot2. If you're running AOKP, put your backup in slot1. Those 2 ROMs are very specific about which slot they live in and you don't want to put the stock ROM in the slot they're looking for


I almost amended my post to include about CM, then I remembered about aokp, then I just said nevermind. Thanks for being thorough. 

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## SamuriHL

Djrbliss himself posted on our root bounty thread on droidrzr that he's working on repurposing the original RAZR jb exploit for bionic and it will be out in a few days. Please if you value root donate a few bucks to him to show our community's appreciation of his work. And brush up on your Ubuntu Linux skills as this ain't no one click. You will need Ubuntu and samba installed and it must be on the same network as your bionic. Truly great news for bionic users everywhere.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zebinadams

So just to clarify, if we don't have access to Ubuntu, we still won't be able to root at this time? It isn't that big of a deal for me because I'm just fine with the cm 10.1 for now, but eventually I would like to update my stock side just to see the differences.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> So just to clarify, if we don't have access to Ubuntu, we still won't be able to root at this time? It isn't that big of a deal for me because I'm just fine with the cm 10.1 for now, but eventually I would like to update my stock side just to see the differences.


There's no way in hell that I'm going to run Ubuntu, but I can't possibly imagine that it would matter what distro of linux you have. As long as you have the proper packages installed to emulate the setup djrbliss has, then it's probably worth trying. What's the worst that can happen, you have to FXZ and continue to not have root?

Side note: The android source how-to specifically cites Ubuntu in their setup guide, but I know for a fact that you can build it on any distro, as so many devs run other flavors of linux.

Another side note: Ubuntu blows


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yet another side note: If you run it in a VM, you will probably be just fine. I do believe the Ubuntu setup disk might even be one of the ones that actually has a freeware VM included for running on windows boxes to "test drive" the Ubuntu experience. If not, I know Sabayon linux has one on their install disk. And there's plenty of free virtual machine programs out there. You shouldn't need a powerhouse or highly EFFICIENT linux installation to root the phone.

I guess what I'm saying here is that if you don't run Ubuntu and you're in need of root because you didn't have the root keeper or you're new to the scene, TRY THIS ANYWAY!! Learn EXACTLY how to backup apps and data and to FXZ before you begin, so that if something goes wrong you can just spend a few minutes resetting your phone to how it was before you botched the root process. We have ALL botched something to do with our phones, so don't let it discourage you if you have to try it a few times


----------



## milski65

Latest nightly for AOKP is switching back to 308 kernal. Getting ready to flash.


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes you can try it with any Linux that can run samba. That's fine. VM's may cause problems, though. As long as the VM can see you phone you're ok. I developed the Linux version of the HoB using an Ubuntu VM in vmware.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Herrsmoothe

I am so glad that I didn't lose root, I have been fighting a losing battle with ubuntu on my laptop. First it wouldn't work with my graphics card, so I found a fix for that, then it wouldn't turn on the lcd backlight, so with a flashlight in hand, I managed to open up terminal window and get that working, then I go to get on wifi, guess what... It doesn't work either... SMH

Hopefully not too many others bump into what I did. Like I said fortunately, I kept root, but I still would like to understand how to root the bionic, so that maybe I can help someone else down the line. Not giving up, just annoyed & discouraged.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Pongo328

Any idea how long us windows users will have to wait?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Pongo328 said:


> Any idea how long us windows users will have to wait?


until you run Linux, possibly. I'll look at it when I see it and see if I can make it work in Windows, but no promises


----------



## milski65

I thought samuri would have posted here by now. Sure he's too busy. He got his phone rooted compliments of Dan. Think he was the guinea pig. Not a one click method mind you. Nice bounty growing for Dan at DR.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Dan's thread says very specifically that there is not, and can not be a Windows version of this so don't ask.


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> until you run Linux, possibly. I'll look at it when I see it and see if I can make it work in Windows, but no promises


Dans post at DR stated no help for windows users. I don't need it cause I never took it, but unless you can work your magic, some of us may be out. Don't know sh?t about what IS needed or how to run it.

Whoops pooka, was typing when you posted. 
Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm still going to look at it, of course. Perhaps a bundled cygwin setup that would allow windows to pretend to be linux? That would be the first time I've actually had a good use for cygwin in my entire life


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It's a pretty straightforward issue regarding file permissions, apparently. But to do the Ubuntu liveCD method really is NOT difficult. It's tedious to set up, but not by any means a challenge. Until I see a reason to take the OTA, though? I still don't recommend it if you aren't running stock

Anyone flash the 4/22 CM-10.1 nightly? It runs well, except I have no phone audio of any kind. You know, apart from that, it's great.

I didn't know if anyone had tried a clean wipe and install and could verify if that happens to them too


----------



## Obsidian

Dan's (djrbliss) Paypal link use it. I just donated $50.00

Paypal:
http://goo.gl/zBGb0

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea I meant to make it back here to post but I promised Dan he could go relax while we (the community) did tech support to help those having problems. I've been bouncing around 3 forums tonight helping where I could.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> Yea I meant to make it back here to post but I promised Dan he could go relax while we (the community) did tech support to help those having problems. I've been bouncing around 3 forums tonight helping where I could.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


I totally understand. Have to be where we are needed. Thanks Sam

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Today I get to play with far more exciting exploits. Muahaha. Motoapocalypse here I come! Now where's that darn ups truck?!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## milski65

SamuriHL said:


> Today I get to play with far more exciting exploits. Muahaha. Motoapocalypse here I come! Now where's that darn ups truck?!
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


Like a kid waiting for Santa Enjoy your new toy.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Pretty much. But I may have to take a trip to my vzw store. The person who sent it to me isn't sure if there's a sim in it or not and the bionic sim won't fit. I love going to my vzw store. Lol. Otoh I can pick up some accessories for it while I'm there.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## woddale

SamuriHL said:


> Pretty much. But I may have to take a trip to my vzw store. The person who sent it to me isn't sure if there's a sim in it or not and the bionic sim won't fit. I love going to my vzw store. Lol. Otoh I can pick up some accessories for it while I'm there.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


What did you get hd I hope or note


----------



## SamuriHL

RAZR hd. In very good condition. Will be using my tool to fxz it to 4.1.2, root it, unlock the bl, and install twrp.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## woddale

SamuriHL said:


> RAZR hd. In very good condition. Will be using my tool to fxz it to 4.1.2, root it, unlock the bl, and install twrp.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


Good deal I have an hd maxx Im unlocked and rooted on 4.1.1 having trouble getting to 4.1.2 Tried protecting root and taking up date but it didnt work think it was because I hAve twrp. I need a zip I can flash or something I think. Any sugestions?


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm willing to bet there's one out there. I know the fxz exists. You could use that and flash everything but recovery, then install root from twrp again or use motochopper.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## woddale

_I was thinking about that didnt know if that would work since Im on 4.1.1_


----------



## SamuriHL

Sure why not?  No it should work fine. Just fastboot flash each component except recovery and you're good to go.


----------



## woddale

SamuriHL said:


> Sure why not?  No it should work fine. Just fastboot flash each component except recovery and you're good to go.


Thanks Ill give it a shot


----------



## SamuriHL

I just FXZ'd my RAZR HD to 4.1.2, rooted it, unlocked the bootloader, and installed TWRP. A real recovery that allows me to flash ALL partitions! HELLLLLL YEA.


----------



## Obsidian

SamuriHL said:


> I just FXZ'd my RAZR HD to 4.1.2, rooted it, unlocked the bootloader, and installed TWRP. A real recovery that allows me to flash ALL partitions! HELLLLLL YEA.


So nice huh  I take it droidrzr was behind that

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## lemonoid

TwinShadow said:


> Upgraded to Jelly Bean? There's a way to keep root, but its a little involved and requires access to ADB until someone writes a script for it. I would write a bat script, but I don't know anything about it.
> 
> Anyway, if you want to keep root after upgrading to Jelly Bean on the Bionic, OTA Rootkeeper is one part of the step. I did lose root after upgrading until I found these: http://forums.androi...tml#post2704405 - I managed to regain root after following those instructions.
> 
> To make it easier, I'll quote the post with the dropbox link since I hate registering on sites just to view a link (which apparently was needed to get Superuser to update the su binary)
> 
> [/font][/background][/size][/font][/color]


okay this could be very confusing for noobs, just a heads up, and I just want clarification for myself.

after the verification of root on the device (and mounting RW), you make a backup of your current su binary, and then we push the su binary you provided and overwrite the current one (thats the purpose of making a backup I guess), correct? and then.... where in these steps do we take our JB upgrade? between the steps where we push the new su and download superuser form the play store and upgrade binary? are you saying that pushing THIS version of su and changing the permissions causes the su to not be removed?


----------



## lemonoid

Hollywood67 said:


> Made it to jb .22 and retained root. Can someone explain how does having fxz benefit me? Do I need it if I am already on JB? Will I lose root?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


which method did you use to retain root? I'm on stock ICS rooted, with Safestrap and a couple slots filled with random others. it keeps asking me to upgrade, I actually think it tried to do it while I was sleeping because I woke up and my phone said system update failed. guess I should wipe DRM if I don't plan on just taking it.


----------



## milski65

If you don't want to deal with updating or the notice, freeze updater, reboot phone, and you should be good.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow

lemonoid said:


> okay this could be very confusing for noobs, just a heads up, and I just want clarification for myself.
> 
> after the verification of root on the device (and mounting RW), you make a backup of your current su binary, and then we push the su binary you provided and overwrite the current one (thats the purpose of making a backup I guess), correct? and then.... where in these steps do we take our JB upgrade? between the steps where we push the new su and download superuser form the play store and upgrade binary? are you saying that pushing THIS version of su and changing the permissions causes the su to not be removed?


The instructions were mainly for power users and most noobs may not know a thing about ADB or anything. I could easily understand them since well.. I taught myself a lot of things.

Aside from that, here's my process.

FXZ'd to stock ICS so I have a base installation of .246. (this is after I made a new nandroid and TiBu backups) I used the RzrEdge root method to root the device, and install VooDoo Rootkeeper. I made a backup of su, and that was it. I had downloaded the update file elsewhere which can be found easily with a little work from Google, had it on my SD card at the root, flashed in stock recovery. After waiting about 10 minutes, I was on JB, used Rootkeeper to try and restore root. Didn't quite work, so I searched around, found those instructions, and went from there.

That is how I retained root on my device after the update. There is now a root method available, however, it requires a Linux distro to use. (most will say Ubuntu, but me personally, I don't recommend it, others may vary)


----------



## Obsidian

lemonoid said:


> which method did you use to retain root? I'm on stock ICS rooted, with Safestrap and a couple slots filled with random others. it keeps asking me to upgrade, I actually think it tried to do it while I was sleeping because I woke up and my phone said system update failed. guess I should wipe DRM if I don't plan on just taking it.


You have to boot into stock and delete SS and rom slots then you can take the ota. To keep root check out the threads at droidrzr.com go to bionic then there will be HoB and other threads with tons of info. Let me know if you need links to them and I'll get them for you. The root exploit has been made by djrbliss if you screw up but it doesn't work with windows so you have to setup a vm or dual boot for linux. Those threads are there too. But it is safe to take the update now either way

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> So nice huh  I take it droidrzr was behind that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Yea kaos sent it to me when I lost root on the bionic. It's freaking awesome having an unlocked phone again!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SamuriHL

Obsidian said:


> You have to boot into stock and delete SS and rom slots then you can take the ota. To keep root check out the threads at droidrzr.com go to bionic then there will be HoB and other threads with tons of info. Let me know if you need links to them and I'll get them for you. The root exploit has been made by djrbliss if you screw up but it doesn't work with windows so you have to setup a vm or dual boot for linux. Those threads are there too. But it is safe to take the update now either way
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Just an FYI on this I got sick of people losing root taking the ota update so I updated the hob. It will now use koush's superuser app and su binary. It also creates a voodoo style hob su backup using a protect script I wrote. Once updated if you forgot to protect with voodoo or it doesn't work for whatever reason run the restore script and it'll re root you. It will not survive a system img flash obviously. But it's another layer of protection.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Obsidian said:


> Just an FYI on this I got sick of people losing root taking the ota update so I updated the hob. It will now use koush's superuser app and su binary. It also creates a voodoo style hob su backup using a protect script I wrote. Once updated if you forgot to protect with voodoo or it doesn't work for whatever reason run the restore script and it'll re root you. It will not survive a system img flash obviously. But it's another layer of protection.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


Thanks, Sam. Always trying to anticipate the next question ..


----------



## Herrsmoothe

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Why in the name of Oberon would you need to delete rom slots? Those exist on your internal SD, not your system partition. Does the new OTA actively look for a TWRP or safestrap directory, or do you just need the temp space on internal SD to get the update installed?


I was wondering the same thing. I didn't delete my slots, and I retained root and was able to get safestrap working.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I didn't delete my slots, and I retained root and was able to get safestrap working.
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


You don't have to do anything that doesn't mess with the system files but are you going to be able to fire those rom slots up after the update? For the average user does it make sense to keep them? I have to think about the guys that come to this thread as a noob and read it once, update and then may never look at it again.

Think of it like this if I get everyone to do clean installs of everything rather than mess with the dirty world then my gtalk account stays relatively dormat. I know you guys are good so this really doesn't apply to you. If there is something you know will work across the board for everyone causing zero issues please please please correct me but if 1 of 5 people might run into a problem let's try to keep the shortcuts quiet.

Does that make sense? If you realized how many people use this as research but won't post because they don't want to feel or look stupid. Those are the people I try to tend to.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

My two slots are for kexec cm nightlies and aokp kexec, so they should run fine. If you've got an ics blur based rom in a slot, then it wouldn't be usable.


----------



## Obsidian

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> My two slots are for kexec cm nightlies and aokp kexec, so they should run fine. If you've got an ics blur based rom in a slot, then it wouldn't be usable.


Gotcha

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

Alright people I'm downloading and uploading everything needed for JB. I'll hopefully be able to throw time at a big update tonight for the OPs. Keep getting me mirrors and thread links for anything you find that's worthy

Thanks, 
O

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pongo328

Obsidian said:


> Alright people I'm downloading and uploading everything needed for JB. I'll hopefully be able to throw time at a big update tonight for the OPs. Keep getting me mirrors and thread links for anything you find that's worthy
> 
> Thanks,
> O
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Will a walk-through of the root process be included?


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Obsidian said:


> You don't have to do anything that doesn't mess with the system files but are you going to be able to fire those rom slots up after the update? For the average user does it make sense to keep them? I have to think about the guys that come to this thread as a noob and read it once, update and then may never look at it again.
> 
> Think of it like this if I get everyone to do clean installs of everything rather than mess with the dirty world then my gtalk account stays relatively dormat. I know you guys are good so this really doesn't apply to you. If there is something you know will work across the board for everyone causing zero issues please please please correct me but if 1 of 5 people might run into a problem let's try to keep the shortcuts quiet.
> 
> Does that make sense? If you realized how many people use this as research but won't post because they don't want to feel or look stupid. Those are the people I try to tend to.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Makes perfect sense. You work hard on these threads, and we all appreciate it. I definitely don't want to confuse anyone. And please anyone that has questions, never be afraid to ask on one of these threads. That's how we all learn.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Pongo328 said:


> Will a walk-through of the root process be included?


Links to the appropriate threads for the rooting process should be, maybe not the walk through itself. Not all of those threads are on Rootz, either, so you may have to travel to some other sites.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The builds for CM, AOKP, and Liquid should have audio fixed starting with the next nightly, for anyone on the edge of their seat on that one.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

@ Obsidian - do I need to download the link and the mirror? And what will they show up as in stock recovery?


----------



## lemonoid

Obsidian said:


> You have to boot into stock and delete SS and rom slots then you can take the ota. To keep root check out the threads at droidrzr.com go to bionic then there will be HoB and other threads with tons of info. Let me know if you need links to them and I'll get them for you. The root exploit has been made by djrbliss if you screw up but it doesn't work with windows so you have to setup a vm or dual boot for linux. Those threads are there too. But it is safe to take the update now either way
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


thanks for the help, i knew djrbliss was working on a method with ubuntu, i'm just glad to hear its now done, I think i'm gonna go that route and see what happens. thanks.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It's pretty much your only route. Rootkeeper is a work around, not a solution. Good luck, and may the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## freddy0872

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> @ Obsidian - do I need to download the link and the mirror? And what will they show up as in stock recovery?


No just need one of them. The mirror is..... A mirror. The same file just in a different location. In case something happens to the file on the first server.

And as far as what will it show as in recovery. It will say the same exact file name as its when downloaded. So. If it's called "hi there" stock recovery will show it as "hi there" kinda like using TWRP or CWM. Same concept. Hope this helps

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

Ok thanks, I've downloaded it 3 times and booted into stock recovery and I can't find it lol


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Ok thanks, I've downloaded it 3 times and booted into stock recovery and I can't find it lol


After you download it, find it before booting into recovery and put it on the root directory of your internal storage. Then you'll know exactly where to look


----------



## milski65

Just saw a post from nitro stating jb build for his latest, Elemental X, will be done. No time frame listed.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> After you download it, find it before booting into recovery and put it on the root directory of your internal storage. Then you'll know exactly where to look


Pooka it goes on the sd-ext. That's what I thought when I upgraded, put it on internal sd. Nope I was wrong lol.

Stock recovery looks on the "add on sd card" or external. Or removable. However it makes sense to you lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Stock recovery reads external? My bad


----------



## SamuriHL

It can also read from cache if you know how to load it there.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

So I wiped data/factory reset and wiped cache then tried to install the update through stock recovery and it still didn't go through. I'm all stock and rooted so I tried just installing the OTA and that wouldn't work either. Can someone give me some pointers lol I'm not a noob but I'm stuck


----------



## milski65

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> So I wiped data/factory reset and wiped cache then tried to install the update through stock recovery and it still didn't go through. I'm all stock and rooted so I tried just installing the OTA and that wouldn't work either. Can someone give me some pointers lol I'm not a noob but I'm stuck


Being rooted isn't stock. No offense, but you need to read some more. Otherwise you may find yourself with bigger headaches.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

Sorry I meant stock ROM but still rooted. Although I also tried the OTA rootkeeper but I'll try to brush up on it, I'd rather not have to fxz and lose root if I don't have to


----------



## TwinShadow

milski65 said:


> Sorry I meant stock ROM but still rooted. Although I also tried the OTA rootkeeper but I'll try to brush up on it, I'd rather not have to fxz and lose root if I don't have to


If you lose root, there is a root method available, but you have to use a Linux distro of sorts. Most will say Ubuntu, which can use on a LiveUSB or a LiveCD to root your phone. The one thing to make sure is that you don't have safestrap recovery installed while installing the JB OTA (the recovery image itself, not the app, app doesn't matter). Rootkeeper will make a backup of your su, which you can then use an ADB interface to regain root if you look around for the instructions via Google or a post I quoted earlier in this topic. Depends how you want to go about it.

(edit - had to clarify something)


----------



## SamuriHL

Wow, um, huh. The House of Bionic with 246 FXZ would really just take care of that problem for you.

o) Install House of Bionic 10.1
o) Install into the HoB the 246_FXZ
o) Use the FXZ Keep Data option
o) Use the HoB to root
o) Protect root with Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper
o) Install the JB OTA update
o) Restore root with Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper
o) If that fails to restore root, use the HoB's Restore root function in the utility menu

Done.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

SamuriHL said:


> Wow, um, huh. The House of Bionic with 246 FXZ would really just take care of that problem for you.
> 
> o) Install House of Bionic 10.1
> o) Install into the HoB the 246_FXZ
> o) Use the FXZ Keep Data option
> o) Use the HoB to root
> o) Protect root with Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper
> o) Install the JB OTA update
> o) Restore root with Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper
> o) If that fails to restore root, use the HoB's Restore root function in the utility menu
> 
> Done.


This is exactly what I'm going to do the next day I have the time and urge.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SamuriHL said:


> This is exactly what I'm going to do the next day I have the time and urge.


I've got the time, but still not the urge. Does anyone have any information regarding improvements that will carry over to kexec slots? Is there a noticeable radio upgrade, for example?


----------



## SamuriHL

You could always use the method of upgrading that allows you to downgrade.







You'll have to root with the Linux exploit once you get to JB but if you don't like it you can revert back to ics. Let me be very clear to all who aren't understanding... You can ONLY do this if you install JB a certain way. If you use the update or the full fxz then you can NOT downgrade.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I considered doing that. Isn't it just omitting the CDT from the XML in my FXZ? Holy crap, that's a lot of abbreviations.

Since I'm running cm10.1 exclusively, I don't know if there's any benefit to going to the JB on stock. Not that I see a problem with doing it, but I don't see the gain in me personally going through the whole process of FXZ to 246 (I have eclipse in my stock slot), upgrade, root, and reinstall safestrap to end up exactly where I started


----------



## SamuriHL

There may be no benefit. But yes, that's exactly what you do. Or replace the cdt.bin in the 98.72.22 FXZ with the one from the 246 FXZ. As long as the phone remains on the 246 CDT.BIN you can revert back to ICS.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Thanks for the clarification. I knew it was something like that, but wasn't sure if any other files also needed replaced with the 246 files


----------



## Pongo328

What ROMs are/ will be available for .22? Do we know if people are working on any?


----------



## TwinShadow

I run CM 10.1 4/27 nightly currently, which uses its own kernel and not based on stock. Runs like a champ for me anyway with only a minor glitch here and there that I can live with.

Considering JB only recently just dropped for Bionic owners, I'd say give it time before ROM's pop up based on the stock variant.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

You really ought to try a more recent build of CM10.1

The Release Candidate was just posted last night, but the 05/08/2013 build works great too. They're approaching completion. I'm just rebooting into RC1 now, but hopefully they'll be pushing it into the "stable" branch very soon!


----------



## TwinShadow

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> You really ought to try a more recent build of CM10.1
> 
> The Release Candidate was just posted last night, but the 05/08/2013 build works great too. They're approaching completion. I'm just rebooting into RC1 now, but hopefully they'll be pushing it into the "stable" branch very soon!


Yeah, but I don't think the targa was under the supported devices for the RC. Could be wrong, didn't actually look at the builds available. Though with my work hours, it took me a while just to fix my mom's tablet, let alone do much else. I'll update it eventually, but at the moment, if it works, it'll last for now.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'm pretty sure it is, since I'm running it and got it directly from cyanogenmod's get.cm site. Booted into it at maybe 5:30 am and it's just peachy.


----------



## geekabilly

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I'm pretty sure it is, since I'm running it and got it directly from cyanogenmod's get.cm site. Booted into it at maybe 5:30 am and it's just peachy.


You are correct, Sir, there it is!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow

Hm, I must of read Droid-Lifes post wrong or something, if it was DL I got it from. Either them or Android Police. I'll grab the RC and run it then. Battery life for a kexec ain't half bad though, considering its on par to the stock ROM.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yeah, you're probably best off getting news about CM directly from CM.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Plus, since we saw that DH and Codeof were brought into the Cyanogenmod team, the Targa got some official support love.


----------



## TwinShadow

I'm running the RC now, so I'll have to wait a see how it runs as a daily driver for me and all that. GranI it, the nightly ran real well for me, so the RC should be no different.


----------



## SamuriHL

Funny how the bionic, a locked device, has the rc and my xoom and RAZR hd, both unlocked, do not. Sigh. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## simonbarsinistr

The zoom quit getting AOSP support because it's non-neon, but it seems really weird that CM doesn't officially support it enough for it to get the RC. The razr hd not having it before the bionic is even weirder!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The red headed step child wins! The only one that would have surprised me more is the solana/D3


----------



## milski65

rc2 out for additional bug fixes, getting things ready for 10.1.0, per AC.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Just booted into it about an hour ago. I'm not a crackflasher with several different ROMs, but I will flash every release of the ROM I run as soon as I see it. Bug fixes are always good


----------



## milski65

Couldn't get this to run well prior to fxz, but now it really is running superbly.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow

It never fails.. soon as I get settled on RC1, RC2 drops barely 24 hours later. XD I've got it downloaded, but I'll have to find some time to flash it since my work schedule might vary this week... Have to wait and see. I wonder what any of the major fixes are..


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

TwinShadow said:


> It never fails.. soon as I get settled on RC1, RC2 drops barely 24 hours later. XD I've got it downloaded, but I'll have to find some time to flash it since my work schedule might vary this week... Have to wait and see. I wonder what any of the major fixes are..


Go to - Settings-About Phone-CyanogenMod Updates and refresh with the icon on the top right. Then click the entry for RC2 (not the download icon) and the change log will pop up for you to read


----------



## TwinShadow

> *TwinShadow, on 11 May 2013 - 03:53 PM, said:*
> It never fails.. soon as I get settled on RC1, RC2 drops barely 24 hours later. XD I've got it downloaded, but I'll have to find some time to flash it since my work schedule might vary this week... Have to wait and see. I wonder what any of the major fixes are..
> 
> 
> 
> Go to - Settings-About Phone-CyanogenMod Updates and refresh with the icon on the top right. Then click the entry for RC2 (not the download icon) and the change log will pop up for you to read
Click to expand...

Oh cool, thanks for the tip. Never would of thought that actually.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

TwinShadow said:


> Oh cool, thanks for the tip. Never would of thought that actually.


I found it on accident


----------



## Obsidian

Time to get this Thread fully updated what do I need to add and what do I need to remove? What Links need updating? Post anything you guys need or actually it's probably not you that need it but what the general public or noobs will need.

Thanks in advance
Obsidian

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow

So here's a question for anyone. For those running on CM 10.1 RC2, anyone noticing some really bad battery drops? Been seeing those lately and I can't figure out why. Android OS is the highest at 37% last I checked a few moments ago. The rest are 18% or below, so trying to get to the bottom of it somehow.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I don't remember having them on RC1, but you could check your sync setting for your google account and see if "App Data" is checked. It will be by default. And syncing your app data seems like it would take a LONG ass time. I disabled it last night on the 5/14 nightly and want to see if it makes a difference. But I was using the heck out of my phone yesterday. I got about 6 hours of heavy messaging/texting in before I was at 6% and I gave it a 15 minute and 45 minute bump off my car charger during those 6 hours


----------



## TwinShadow

Certainly worth a shot. Though my tablet doesn't have an issue with battery life, but we'll see. Doesn't help I do have over 60 apps (technically almost 120, but a lot of those are just CM themes and live wallpapers..)


----------



## freddy0872

OP Has been updated with a modified FXZ using Int_Rnd_Pooka's method of a modified .XML file. We were having issues with the release from sbf.droid-developers.org not flashing properly. 
So thanks to Pooka for locating the fix and letting us know. I just took his method, applied it and made a new mirror. If anyone has anything they feel should be posted in the OP please let me know by submitting a PM to me, GTALK (freddy0872) or twitter (freddy0872)

I am helping to relieve Obsidian of the thread maintaining. Hit me up if you find an error or wish to have something posted. 
Have a great day Bionics!


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I finally updated my phone all the way, got on the current safestrap, and started trying out some of the current roms. I really liked Carbon, and it's great what the devs have accomplished with this locked phone!

But a few hours ago I sold it, I'm no longer in the bionic club. I picked up a Nexus 4 with a cracked screen that I'm going to repair, and perhaps use for my exit from Verizon and to Tmobile.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Good luck!


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Screen repaired with great success. And the N4 puts every other device I've had to shame in terms of speed and smoothness. I wouldn't have expected it to be as vastly superior to my N7 as it is.

I'm sticking with Qcom devices from now on.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

What are some other jb roms? I have carbon in slot 1 and Liquidsmooth in slot 3. What can go in 2&4?

Sent from my Liquidsmooth Jellybeaned Bionic


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> What are some other jb roms? I have carbon in slot 1 and Liquidsmooth in slot 3. What can go in 2&4?
> 
> Sent from my Liquidsmooth Jellybeaned Bionic


AOKP in 2 and I don't think anyone has released a slot4 ROM, but you SHOULD be able to flash any Blur based ROM in it. I can't remember for sure, since I don't use anything but CM (Might as well, since every ROM out there is ported from the CM source fixes)


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

Ok thanks. I'll look for the link. So far Liquidsmooth has my vote lol but I'm always down for the latest and greatest

Sent from my Liquidsmooth Jellybeaned Bionic


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

Has everyone found a way to fxz to stock ICS, take the OTA, and root JB using windows 7?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

No. You root via linux. End of story


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

Ok I used Oracle Virtualbox which is a free download. For those who haven't been able to root or don't feel comfortable using Linux. It's simple and walks you through the whole process


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I rooted a bionic on stock jb using that, and a appliance a guy had coded just to root the bionic. It was pretty easy to figure out, and ran on my pos win xp-512mb ram-phone-hacking laptop.

It's on the other forum

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2256439


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Would anyone be interested in overclock and governor modules for the current CM10.2 kexec kernel? I have been messing with them and have compiled working ones using the source used for the ones you OC the stock kernel with.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

These kernel modules may also work with AOKP. Not sure, since I don't run it.

https://db.tt/a42GRIro


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Keeping the bionic fresh!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I don't know about fresh so much, but trying to keep up


----------



## Pongo328

hey everybody! any idea why my wifi isnt working on carbon? its in slot 1 and everything else works great, latest gapps too. it looks like its scanning and just never finds anything, even though there are plenty of networks nearby. also, if anyone knows how to get rid of the persistent search bar, thatd be nice as well.

Edit: WiFi is working now, possibly due to toggling airplane mode but I'm not sure. Still nothing on the search bar.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

The search bar is probably only removable by using a third party launcher replacement. I can't remember if Carbon comes with trebuchet or stock launcher2, but I don't think either have that option built in.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

That's not obnoxious or anything


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Working and up to date CM-10.2 based on current CM source, but a kernel from 10/8, since the kernel build was causing the problems with nightlies not completing. No significant changes or improvements were made to the kernel that will directly affect us. Probably something altered for the qcom devices that found its way into our omap tree. I'm working on fixing that now, so CM can start churning out nightlies again.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

There was lots being made about CM using different build trees that moved away from AOSP in Qcom (nexus particularly) devices. It broke a lot of custom kernels working on CM, kernels that historically paired perfectly with it. Kernel devs had to decide to maintain a specific version just for CM, or stop support for CM. Franco decided to stop support, he didn't like the move away from AOSP.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongo328

so i made the mistake of flashing the init.d package into my carbon rom, now its bootlooping. stock slot still works fine. any way i can avoid wiping the system?

edit: got impatient and just wiped it all.


----------



## milski65

Pongo328 said:


> so i made the mistake of flashing the init.d package into my carbon rom, now its bootlooping. stock slot still works fine. any way i can avoid wiping the system?
> 
> edit: got impatient and just wiped it all.


Possibly could have wiped caches and reflashed carbon. Try that next time you get in a pickle before doing a full wipe.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Re flash the ROM. Done


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'll just leave this here. CM-11.0 And GApps here

There are bugs. It's usable as a daily driver so far.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

And OF COURSE, they're now building official nightlies with experimental status.


----------



## woddale

Gotta give you Ata boy for keeping Bionic alive even if its just your posts.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Well, at the time I built that, Hashcode had only mentioned in passing that he may start support back up for the OMAP4 devices because 4.4 runs on them WAY better than 4.3 does. So, I uploaded my own, thinking that it might be a week or so before we see anything from CM official


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It can take quite some time to get data up. Like a few minutes. It will get there


----------



## milski65

Looking good so far. 3g is working for me. Needed multiple reboots to get play store running.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Does ART work well on the Bionic?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65

Not for me. Fc"s constantly. I believe I've read some have had luck with it.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I haven't had any luck with it either

Maybe if you immediately switch to art before installing apps or something? Or don't restore any backups you have of apps and instead build the system from a clean install?


----------



## zebinadams

There are a few apps that I have some issues with, but not many I use regularly. I actually had most of my apps installed before I switched to ART. Google speech to text constantly FC's, but voice search and typing via voice still work


----------



## simonbarsinistr

If that gets ironed out, it should be awesome for that phone. Each app uses more internal storage when it's installed, but consumes way less ram when in use. Should help lower the average ram use and keep the phone from lagging.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65

Gummy is running pretty damn good.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I was wondering what the difference between the two is. Also wondering how clearing cache and dalvik-cache in recovery can affect ART, if at all


----------



## milski65

Bit more options on customization. Don't know if tethering will ever get fixed. Not sure what ART offers besides ram usage. All I know is I can't get it to work.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I was wondering what the difference between the two is. Also wondering how clearing cache and dalvik-cache in recovery can affect ART, if at all


Good question, clearing cache should work as normal, since the phone will still cache other things, but clearing dalvik cache should be pointless.

I'm running ART on my N5, but I'm totally stock, so I haven't messed around in recovery. I have another N5 that is waiting for repair that I've been trying roms on, but it's using dalvik, since even on the N5 not every rom has gotten ART working.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Is there an ART specific cache similar to the dalvik-cache then?


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I wouldn't think so, since ART turns every apk into a native app. It should just have one cache if running ART. But that's just my guess, I haven't read anything about how the cache situation would differ.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65

Official cm 11 on their site. I have 2 failed flashes running ss 3.11. Don't know if file is corrupt or my version of ss won't jive.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Gotta be version 3.65


----------



## milski65

For those interested wifi tether app 3.4 experimental works on cm11 and gummy. Set profile to generic and make sure you have routing fix and mss clamping checked. Will probably show starting with error. Turn off then back on and it should take.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The built in wifi AP doesn't work? I honestly haven't tested it


----------



## milski65

No. None of them do. I've had no reason to run it either, but it's nice to know I can use it versus switching over to 8/21 AOKP.


----------



## Orasion

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> It can take quite some time to get data up. Like a few minutes. It will get there


Sorry for replying the old conversation.

Pooka, is the data you were talking about is CDMA or GSM?

Because I never had a luck with 3G in CDMA mode, tried to switch to nv like in JB but still no luck


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Currently, CM11 is working with CDMA on the 12/21 nightly. The ones after that have issues with 3g, MMS, and camera. Some big changes happened, and I haven't looked into what, exactly.

For now, I'd recommend the 12/21 build. Everything works that worked with cm10.1.3


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Correction. Wifi AP is not working.


----------



## Orasion

Guess Im late. Check get.cm and didnt see 12/21 there.
Do you happen have a mirror?

Thx


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Uploading to Drive now. Will get a link on here as soon as I've got one.

Just dropped back to CM10.1.3 myself. It's nice to be able to say I'm running KitKat, but it's nicer to have WifiAP.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

CM-11.0 from 12/21/2013


----------



## Orasion

thx. will try this.

Well, for me. Aokp is a goto ROM to fall back.
I love Ribbon


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Last time I ran AOKP, ribbon didn't exist yet.


----------



## Orasion

You should try it. Its fantastic. The alternatives from play store cant quite replace the experience.

And also, I feel cm is lacking in features, but maybe that waht makes it the first ROM to catch up to AOSP.
Btw, your mirror works and 3g in cdma also works.

Thank you again, pooka.


----------



## milski65

Orasion said:


> thx. will try this.
> 
> Well, for me. Aokp is a goto ROM to fall back.
> I love Ribbon


Always a AOKP fan. Not many updates for Bionic in some time. Found a 10/06 nightly, but they're not including Bionic in kit kat. At least not yet.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orasion

Yes, that would be great if they start supporting Bionic again.

And if Hashcode or dhacker will give Omap4 devices a second chance, at least with 3g fix, our Bionic will have even a longer life


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Omap4 devices have been getting CM11 nightly builds. I don't know how much more of a chance you want from them?


----------



## Orasion

I dont know, maybe aokp nightly chance. And 3g fix.

Or maybe I ask too much, lol


----------



## zebinadams

3g has actually been fixed for a while. :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

3g HAS worked since the builds we were doing even before the 11/7 "Experimental" test build that showed up on cyanogenmod's download site. I want to say the first build I did was around 11/2 and damn near everything worked. AOKP nightlies are really up to the AOKP team, though. I know DH and Hash are maintainers, so I guess if you want to ask them about it, they're both pretty easily contacted on twitter and G+


----------



## Orasion

I know, I follow them on twitter.

In case of cm nightlies, A few nightlies I tried never had a working 3g, I just tried with snapshot build 0104 now and 3g works.

And like you said, everything worked.

I should try the latest nightlies before commenting something, though.

My bad :zipped:


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Wifi tether doesn't work yet. I've heard that there is a working wifi tether app, but I haven't looked into it yet. Front facing video is a no-go also, but that's nothing new. I'm not interesting enough to video myself, and I have not tested video chat.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> For those interested wifi tether app 3.4 experimental works on cm11 and gummy. Set profile to generic and make sure you have routing fix and mss clamping checked. Will probably show starting with error. Turn off then back on and it should take.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Do you have a link to that app, by chance? Is it Play Store, or third party?

-- Edit --

Wait, I think this is it HERE


----------



## milski65

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Do you have a link to that app, by chance? Is it Play Store, or third party?


Not at the moment. Can you hit up Google? It'll be posted left side of page. Have NOT gotten my daughters s3 to connect. Does work on my HP Touchpad.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Couldn't get Nook tablet or Nook Color to connect to it, or the native tether. Hashcode said something last month about a possible fix, so I may hit him up to see what he had in mind.


----------



## milski65

Not had the time to figure out why some things connect and others don't. Friends Bionic picks it up as well. No to 5s or itouch.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I bet it's a wireless b/g/n issue.


----------



## milski65

Kids were upset they couldn't hook up. I switch back to AOKP 8/21 and can run all devices at once.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Is that build still on the AOKP servers?


----------



## milski65

Not sure. I had purchased AOKPush app some time ago as a way to get their updates.

Just googled AOKP targa. Their site does have it. Never tried 9/28.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Appears to be a flashable zip at xda that fixes tether for cm11. Can't download from phone. Hopefully I'll get to pc tonight and put up link.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx14ewPviqVBYTY3TzVDbmRxSGc/edit?pli=1

I'll flash later and let you know pooka how it works

Works on gummy. Daughters s3 and my ipad connected. Need to change password first. Pretty nice.

Edit. Works with cm11 as well.

Edit. Someone posted they had to reflash fix when updating to newer nightly. May just want to include it with any new install.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Nice. I'll check it out when I'm awake


----------



## milski65

There's also a JBX 4.4 kernel available to flash. I know nada about stuff like that, but someone stated he flashed it on wife's Bionic and is performing perfectly.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223517%20%C2%A0Link%20for%20kernal.%20%C2%A0Not%20even%20sure%20it" href="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223517%20%C2%A0Link%20for%20kernal.%20%C2%A0Not%20even%20sure%20it" s%20necessary.%20%c2%a0again,%20total%20newb%20with%20this%20stuff."="">http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223517 Link for kernal. 

Not sure if it's necessary. I'm a total newb at kernals and tweaking.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I haven't had luck with JBX since CM 10.2. It kills mobile data on my device. I have no idea why. Clean install of CM or existing install. Doesn't matter. The last versions that worked on mine are for 10.1.3

Downloading the Wifi AP fix now and will look to see what it does. Looks like the included files are binaries only, so I wonder what changes were made to them to make things work, and if the fix can be pushed to CM to be compiled in.


----------



## milski65

Did see someone post issue with data. 20 minutes or so first flash for it to do its thing. I'm good with mine the way it is. Thought you'd know something about it.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Okay, so the netd and wpa_supplicant files are identical in file size. Only the hostapd file is visibly changed. I ran the files themselves through a md5 checksum generator to see whether the netd and wpa_supplicant really are different or not, and both have different md5sums between the stock and patched files. Not sure if that could just be from something as simple as datestamp/timestamp tagging in the files, though.

Where'd you get that? Do you have a link to the thread, so we can ask the dev what specifically was changed?


----------



## milski65

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/85913-cm11-access-point-patch-exists/

Found it on the cm11 dhacker thread from xda

Hopefully you can get it to the right people or figure out yourself. All greek to me.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> Did see someone post issue with data. 20 minutes or so first flash for it to do its thing. I'm good with mine the way it is. Thought you'd know something about it.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


That was probably me posting about having an issue with data  As far as I know, I'm the only person on that forum that has ever complained about lack of mobile data. The 20 minute settling in time is for CPU frequency scaling to stabilize, from what I recall without going back and reading a few pages back in the thread.


----------



## milski65

You and kc69. Was that the thread you needed?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It was. Or, it led me to what I think is the original thread. I haven't dug deep enough to find the author of the patch yet.

Wifi fix runs great. JBX kernel still causes total loss of data.


----------



## milski65

Nice to have the wifi fix. Have you spoke to DH yet?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Nope, spent the evening with the kids, then fell asleep


----------



## milski65

Looks like dtrail1 might be starting a targa thread for JBX. Not sure of importance on it. Just a FYI.

Saw a post about lost radio.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

Just flashed the 1/21 JBX with cm 1/20. Still have radio. Have to read to see how to use it. Noob in this area.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazyvic

Can anyone help me....im trying to flash my DROID BIONIC to cricket ...im just trying to get the latest files...im more or less of a noob ive flashed phones before :goodcry:


----------

